# Let's hear your reason to celebrate. The Virtual Pub is open for all to share!



## J.M Pierce

Last night was a ton of fun with David's selling of his 500th copy of 33 A.D. and my best kindle day ever. Let's hear from everyone on some of their reasons to celebrate. It could be anything from this week; your first review, your first sale, your first 10 copies sold...whatever you feel proud of no matter the size of the achievement! I must have spent all of my mojo yesterday cause I'm getting a big goose-egg for today, but I don't mind. I want to celebrate your successes!

Virtual Party Time!
J.M.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I had a nice review on A GALAXY AT WAR, I edited two books and submitted a short story for an anthology. 

DRINK UP!!


----------



## Kippoe

It has been a great week for me I sold five books at the Kindle store and have been interviewed twice and a positive review on KindleObsessed

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-i-did-on-kindle-author-blob.html

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/4-and-half-star-review-on-my-book.html

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/07/interview-on-indie-book-blog.html


----------



## daringnovelist

It's Bastille Day. Let's overthrow the publishing establishment!  Toujours Liberte!

Camille


----------



## Bridget S

I finished my last class for my reading specialist this week!!!

Other than that, so far I've gone to the pool every day this week!!!  I'm going for 5 days in a row


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Oh, and my girlfriend's sister had a baby boy on Monday! So as soon as I marry Estee, I will have five nephews and a niece, plus the "nieces and nephews" that are my friends' kids.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Awesome!!!! I love it! Congrats to all and keep 'em coming. I think I'm going to make this a weekly thing. Maybe I will decree Wednesday night Virtual Pub Night at the Writers Cafe!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Only way I'd get drunk: virtual booze.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Well... it's not a reason to celebrate YET, but as of today, I've sold 976 copies of my fantasy novel Firefly Island







. I hope to soon begin a countdown to the big 1000, and then it'll be party time.


----------



## traceya

What a great idea - I'll join the 'virtual pub'

Two pieces of fairly exciting news - had my interview with Jenna Johnson published and got a mention on Red Adepts blog  

Also not sure whether this counts but Robbie and I will soon be hearing the pitter pat of tiny little feet at our place.... not us but our cat Jazz is pregnant, I love kittens  

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Daniel Arenson

977.  Come on guys, you know you want that 1000 party soon.  I'm inviting everyone.


----------



## Bridget S

I want margarita's and Kristen's cover models to be bartenders at this virtual pub!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I should count up how many TURNING BACK THE CLOCKs I've sold.


----------



## G.L. Douglas

No book news, but I'm still on the right side of the ground.  (if you knew my life's story, you'd understand).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm at 87 Kindle copies of Turning Back The Clock.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Yeah!!!!!! All virtual beverages are welcome at the Virtual Pub! I have anything and everything that you may want behind the bar here. Let me see...yep, I've even got the eggnog left over from Christmas. We're covered!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

J.M. Pierce said:


> Yeah!!!!!! All virtual beverages are welcome at the Virtual Pub! I have anything and everything that you may want behind the bar here. Let me see...yep, I've even got the eggnog left over from Christmas. We're covered!


I bet that tastes fantastic right now!


----------



## Guest

Started to read Failing Test


----------



## J.M Pierce

Thank you much Jason. I'm about midway through Synthesis now. My air conditioner went out today so I've been pretty much having a heat stroke all night, but now that it's fixed; I am cooling off, settling down into my chair, and getting back into your book!

***update***
while typing this my wife just asked me if I wanted a red beer. This is my celebration moment for the evening!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just did some figuring: since I released TURNING BACK THE CLOCK on October 31, 2009, I've sold 237 copies -- trade paperback and digital -- of all my books. That number may seem paltry to some, but you know, I'm proud of it.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Count me in!  Congrats to all of you. I am celebrating tonight... submitted both the paperback and Kindle versions of EQUILIBRIUM to Amazon. Thank you all for your warm and wonderful support <3


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Awesome, Imogen!


----------



## Victorine

Congrats Imogen!  And Daniel, that's great that you've sold that many of Firefly Island!  Woot!  We'll be counting down to 1,000.

I'm two sales away from 700.  Wheeee!

And John, 237 is nothing to sneeze at.  That's a pretty big group of people who have read your book.  It will only grow from there.

Vicki


----------



## Maria Hooley

Congrats to everyone.  I had an awesome review posted for October Breezes.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hey John, I think 237 is an encouraging start; maybe you can help turn sports fiction into a major genre, become the sports writing guy.    Sounds like there's a lot of potential there.

Let us know when you hit 700, Vicki; we'll celebrate!


----------



## lib2b

I got the official results of one of my Florida Teacher Certification Exams today, and I passed!  Despite the fact that I don't live in Florida, nor do I plan to teach there, I need to pass these tests to finish my Masters program, and they're fairly expensive tests that only get more expensive if you have to re-take them.  So, yay! I passed this one and don't need to take it again!


----------



## Imogen Rose

lib2b said:


> I got the official results of one of my Florida Teacher Certification Exams today, and I passed! Despite the fact that I don't live in Florida, nor do I plan to teach there, I need to pass these tests to finish my Masters program, and they're fairly expensive tests that only get more expensive if you have to re-take them. So, yay! I passed this one and don't need to take it again!


Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

That's all of my books, not just one. Turning Back The Clock is at 87 Kindle and 125 total (DTB and digital). So more than half has been from Turning Back The Clock.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## David McAfee

Reasons to celebrate... hmm... lemme see if I can think of one...

Well, my wife is pregnant with our first child. 

My first novel, _33 A.D._ just sold its 500th copy yesterday.

I have a new novel, _GRUBS_, which should go live any day.'

And I have a bunch of awesome writer buds who hang out ar KB and come up with threads like this one.

Heck, yeah! Pass me a Pina Colada!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I did a quick count, and Weight of Blood is sitting at 940 Amazon sales (not counting any other channels here). I'll soon be able to throw my own little 1k party!

David Dalglish


----------



## Bridget S

lib2b said:


> I got the official results of one of my Florida Teacher Certification Exams today, and I passed! Despite the fact that I don't live in Florida, nor do I plan to teach there, I need to pass these tests to finish my Masters program, and they're fairly expensive tests that only get more expensive if you have to re-take them. So, yay! I passed this one and don't need to take it again!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Victorine

lib2b said:


> I got the official results of one of my Florida Teacher Certification Exams today, and I passed! Despite the fact that I don't live in Florida, nor do I plan to teach there, I need to pass these tests to finish my Masters program, and they're fairly expensive tests that only get more expensive if you have to re-take them. So, yay! I passed this one and don't need to take it again!


Woot! Congratulations! That's wonderful.

Vicki


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just hit 978... almost there... come on, 1k!  I can almost see you.


----------



## D. B. Henson

Here's a toast to everyone's good news!










Congrats!


----------



## Victorine

I hear you Daniel.... I'm now at 699!

One more to go!



Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

David McAfee said:


> And I have a bunch of awesome writer buds who hang out ar KB and come up with threads like this one.
> 
> Heck, yeah! Pass me a Pina Colada!


That's it exactly my friend. That's the main reason I started this thread. I have met so many amazing people here and I wanted a place where newly published writers can share and be as excited about their achievements, no matter the magnitude, right along side those that are getting ready to hit the 1000 book mark. This community is an amazing anomale of modern humanity. We hold each other up, we speak our truths, we celebrate together. I've said it before and I know I'll be inclined to say it again. I'm very proud to be a member of this board.

Here's your drink as requested Mr. McAfee. Cheers!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Great thread, J.M.

I had a bit o' the bubbly just now. But it was just fizzy water. 

I put it in a champagne glass and it tastes almost as good as the real stuff, but not quite.

Cheers... I'll be sitting at the end of the bar if anyone is looking for me.

Life is good.

Nancy


----------



## 16205

Let's see. I've had a few great interviews the past two weeks, hit #58 on the bestseller list for HF (my lowest so far), have sold twice as many books this week as last week and have hit the midway point in editing my newest book.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

You got it Vicki, I bought it 700 Yeah! Congratulations.
Ann


----------



## Victorine

P.A. Woodburn said:


> You got it Vicki, I bought it 700 Yeah! Congratulations.
> Ann


Ann, you ROCK!









Thank you!!!

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Awesome, Victorine!


----------



## terryr

I can celebrate finally getting another chunk of Gravity (book after Convergence) back from my second editor, who's been AWOL until today.  And sending another big chunk of a story I'm editing back to the author so she can review. And making Steve Ward happy with two new covers.

Oh, and Apple (my parrot) FINALLY can say half of Supercalifragilisticxpalidocious with me on the first go after I say "Ready for super?" That was a milestone.


----------



## tonyaplank

Congratulations everyone! Congrats, Vicki - and I love that adorable emoticon! 

This is small, but yesterday I emailed a blogger asking her for a review and she responded, "I've been wanting to read your book ever since I first saw it! I would LOVE to review it for you!" Her enthusiasm thrilled me, but she also made me happy because this is the first time someone I don't know knew of my book


----------



## rcordiner

I have sold 5 books and had my first review - which was better than any review I would have been able to write!

And I teach 23 7 year olds!

Yay!

(I need a drink now!!)


----------



## Victorine

tonyaplank said:


> This is small, but yesterday I emailed a blogger asking her for a review and she responded, "I've been wanting to read your book ever since I first saw it! I would LOVE to review it for you!" Her enthusiasm thrilled me, but she also made me happy because this is the first time someone I don't know knew of my book


Hey, that's really cool, that hasn't happened to me yet. That's gotta make you feel great! 

Vicki


----------



## Guest

tonyaplank said:


> This is small, but yesterday I emailed a blogger asking her for a review and she responded, "I've been wanting to read your book ever since I first saw it! I would LOVE to review it for you!" Her enthusiasm thrilled me, but she also made me happy because this is the first time someone I don't know knew of my book


I agree. That is really awesome! You should absolutely be thrilled with that.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Vicki Tyley contacted me about having problems downloading a sample of my book. I sent her a copy. She said that she will review it sometime in August. That was exciting for me.
Ann


----------



## karencantwell

Whew! Great sigh of relief -- I got a very positive review at The Compulsive Reader! And it's my first online review too. 

http://tinyurl.com/26g89be

-- Karen


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Great review!  Congrats, Karen.


----------



## Debra L Martin

No exciting book news, but last week my husband and I moved his 91 year old mother from FL to DE to be near her daughter.  We drove a uhaul for 2 days, got her new apartment set up and she was thrilled.  Gotta love pleasing your elders!

Plus, all you guys are great!  I love hanging out here.  Congrats to everyone on book sales, reviews and personal accomplishments.

Deb


----------



## Hoosiermama

Lots of turmoil here in the last year, but hopefully we're starting on the upswing. To put things in perspective...our 27 year old DIL died from H1N1 last fall, leaving a 10 month old baby and my son. He had to sell the house (they just bought it a month before she passed away), continue working, get a job transfer, and move back here (they lived out of state).

He's back here now in his new position (his company has been FANTASTIC), but now needs achilles tendon surgery. He will be on disability for 3 months. On the UPSIDE after all this, he closes on his gorgeous new house today! And our youngest son is getting married in October!

Let's hope this begins a new chapter of wonderful things for both of my sons.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

God bless your family, Hoosier!


----------



## karencantwell

DArenson said:


> Great review! Congrats, Karen.


Thanks, Daniel.  BTW -- my 14 year old son just got a kindle (a reward for getting straight A's all year long - sorry, gotta brag!), and I recommended Firefly Island based on the great things people are saying and my own reading of your Chapter One. Great writing!

Hoosier -- my best to you and your sons going forward.


----------



## Bridget S

Hoosier- glad you are finally on the upswing!  I can't imagine what your last year has been like!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

karencantwell said:


> Thanks, Daniel.  BTW -- my 14 year old son just got a kindle (a reward for getting straight A's all year long - sorry, gotta brag!), and I recommended Firefly Island based on the great things people are saying and my own reading of your Chapter One. Great writing!


Thanks Karen! I hope he enjoys it!

To Hoosier: I'm sorry to hear about the tragedies in your family, and wishing all the best to you and your sons in the future.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Hoosier,

So sorry to hear such sad news.  I hope things are finally turning around for you and your sons!


----------



## daringnovelist

There's a mini interview of me up at 25 Years Ago Today. http://bit.ly/97qUp0

Camille


----------



## swolf

daringnovelist said:


> There's a mini interview of me up at 25 Years Ago Today. http://bit.ly/97qUp0
> 
> Camille


Cool interview.


----------



## swolf

Just a beginner, but one of my stories is getting close to making it into the Top 100 Downloads on Smashwords, just six weeks after being published.

I know it's a free download, but hey, we have to celebrate what we can, right?


----------



## Victorine

Swolf - Hey, 100 people have read your story!  That's definitely something to celebrate!

Hoosier - So sorry to hear of the tragedy.  I do hope this year is much better.

Vicki


----------



## Hoosiermama

Thanks! Didn't mean to be a downer...but to get the anticipation of happier times, ya gotta have our lousy background.

http://thelovelessfamily.weebly.com/


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed just broke 100 (for the month of July)! I'm hoping to do over two hunded this month, and maybe three hundred in August.

WHITE SEED: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Rottweiler Rescue finally could meet the conditions for the 70% royalty this week, thanks to help from Mark Coker in getting B&N to take the book down from their site. It went live at $2.99 yesterday, so it will be a while before I see if that kills sales. Eyes has been $2.99 since the beginning of this month and it doesn't seem to have affected sales much if at all. I know others don't agree, but my decision was to opt out of all Smashwords distribution to other vendors. One of the reasons I like this whole indie business is control of my own work, so no more third party deals for me. If B&N ever really makes it possible to publish with them directly, I will. Same for the others. If I can get access to a Mac from a friend I may try to get in the Apple store soon.

Other than that, not just this week, but recently - I posted in its individual thread that Rott Rescue has hit a couple of milestones. Over 1000 Kindle copies sold as of the end of June; the 40th Amazon review posted just recently (thirty 5-star and ten 4-star and I don't care if not having 1, 2, or 3-stars keeps it from looking legit); and a nice write up in a national Rottweiler breed magazine that I think has doubled paperback sales for the beginning of July (something has). That's a very small number, but it's still gratifying.


----------



## Victorine

ellenoc said:


> Other than that, not just this week, but recently - I posted in its individual thread that Rott Rescue has hit a couple of milestones. Over 1000 Kindle copies sold as of the end of June; the 40th Amazon review posted just recently (thirty 5-star and ten 4-star and I don't care if not having 1, 2, or 3-stars keeps it from looking legit); and a nice write up in a national Rottweiler breed magazine that I think has doubled paperback sales for the beginning of July (something has). That's a very small number, but it's still gratifying.


Woot! Fantastic!! Something to celebrate, definitely. Congratulations!

And Congratulations on White Seed selling 100 already!! That's super!

Vicki


----------



## Daniel Arenson

ellenoc said:



> Other than that, not just this week, but recently - I posted in its individual thread that Rott Rescue has hit a couple of milestones. Over 1000 Kindle copies sold as of the end of June; the 40th Amazon review posted just recently (thirty 5-star and ten 4-star and I don't care if not having 1, 2, or 3-stars keeps it from looking legit); and a nice write up in a national Rottweiler breed magazine that I think has doubled paperback sales for the beginning of July (something has).


Congrats! That's a huge milestone. Did you have a 1k party?


----------



## William Meikle

Had a good week on the writing front

Got paid for stories forthcoming at EscapePod (at a pro rate) and a new anthology about Voyeurs

Made a pro sale to the Mountain Magic: Spellbinding Tales of Appalachia anthology.

Saw the publication of a new chapbook from the Penny Dreadful Company in the UK, "The Haunting of Esther Cox"

And my Kindle book The Invasion hit the top 10 in the Occult category on Amazon... above Stephen King's Duma Key


----------



## JimC1946

Two reasons to celebrate:

1. My book Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







was published almost exactly one year ago, and the total sales on Amazon are just about - or maybe just over - a thousand copies (Kindle and paperback).

2. After two more spinal surgeries this spring (six total since 2004), I've recovered enough for my wife and I to book a return trip to Yellowstone for late September. We booked the airfare yesterday. I feel like Peter Sellers in the movie "Dr. Strangelove": _Mein fuhrer... I can walk!_


----------



## J.M Pierce

I'm very happy for everyones successes; both literary and personal!

Hoosier, I am very sorry for your tragic loss. I can't imagine. Glad to hear that you are moving into happier times.

Allergies are killing me today folks so I'm gonna have to let someone else here take over the bar tending duties! Allergy meds are making me soooo sleeeeeepy.


----------



## CJ West

JM. Bummer about the allergies. I have been taking shots at an allergist for about 6 months and my once severe allergies seem to be under control. Not sure if it will work for you, but it has been great for me.

My big thrill today: a fan created and launched a website to celebrate my work. Too cool. It seems a little weird since I'm not a huge seller, but it is certainly an ego boost. 

CJ


----------



## Victorine

CJ West said:


> My big thrill today: a fan created and launched a website to celebrate my work. Too cool. It seems a little weird since I'm not a huge seller, but it is certainly an ego boost.
> 
> CJ


That is *so* cool. I'd be on cloud nine. 

Vicki


----------



## CJ West

Thanks Vicki. I did call my mom 

I just tagged your book after finding it on another thread.

The site is http://cjwest.info

They obviously put some work into it.

CJ


----------



## Imogen Rose

P.A. Woodburn said:


> You got it Vicki, I bought it 700 Yeah! Congratulations.
> Ann


Wonderful! Congrats, Vicki!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Hoosiermama said:


> Lots of turmoil here in the last year, but hopefully we're starting on the upswing. To put things in perspective...our 27 year old DIL died from H1N1 last fall, leaving a 10 month old baby and my son. He had to sell the house (they just bought it a month before she passed away), continue working, get a job transfer, and move back here (they lived out of state).
> 
> He's back here now in his new position (his company has been FANTASTIC), but now needs achilles tendon surgery. He will be on disability for 3 months. On the UPSIDE after all this, he closes on his gorgeous new house today! And our youngest son is getting married in October!
> 
> Let's hope this begins a new chapter of wonderful things for both of my sons.


I am so sad to hear about your DIL. Both my daughters had H1N1 last Fall, they were fairy ill, but thankfully recovered well.

All the very best to you and your family.

Imogen


----------



## Bridget S

I just love reading everyone's good news!



Hoosiermama said:


> Thanks! Didn't mean to be a downer...but to get the anticipation of happier times, ya gotta have our lousy background.
> 
> http://thelovelessfamily.weebly.com/


It just breaks my heart!!! It is amazing how fragile life can be!

JM- Hopefully your allergies will get better...FAST!!!

Since we don't have a bartender tonight, I'll buy everyone a round  It's on the house!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

DArenson said:


> Congrats! That's a huge milestone. Did you have a 1k party?


No, to be honest I had my party when it hit 1000 sales from all editions a while before (it's available in paperback through Amazon and I did some direct selling of pb's too and of course, there are the few sold at Smashwords). So the 1000 Kindle copies didn't get its just due.

Congrats to all the rest of you on your week's high spots.


----------



## J.M Pierce

All right; who drank the old eggnog? I can't leave for five minutes and then... 



CJ West said:


> My big thrill today: a fan created and launched a website to celebrate my work. Too cool. It seems a little weird since I'm not a huge seller, but it is certainly an ego boost.


That is awesome! It would be strange in a good way. Congrats!

Thanks for the well wishes everyone and I am feeling better this morning. My wife said she found me passed out face down on the bed with my glasses on. I think I went out at eight o'clock! Have a great one everybody. IT'S FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

J.M.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

In the past hour or so, I've sold seven copies of Turning Back The Clock. That brings me to 94 Kindle copies sold... six to go to 100!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

John Fitch V said:


> In the past hour or so, I've sold seven copies of Turning Back The Clock. That brings me to 94 Kindle copies sold... six to go to 100!


Wow! That's amazing. What caused the sudden burst of sales?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It was discounted to $2.39, and I posted a little thread in the Amazon forums. One person said it was spam, the others didn't, and they are scarfing them up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And then it was four to 100.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

The ranking went from 90,000something at 9:30 a.m. to 4,871 just now.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

Hoosiermama said:


> Thanks! Didn't mean to be a downer...but to get the anticipation of happier times, ya gotta have our lousy background.
> 
> http://thelovelessfamily.weebly.com/


So sorry to hear this happened to you and your family. God bless you, and I hope you have many, many happier times.

Nancy


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

John Fitch V said:


> The ranking went from 90,000something at 9:30 a.m. to 4,871 just now.


Great, John

Way to go! A little bit of effort paid off big time!

Nancy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I always give the effort! 

Thanks, Nancy. Hopefully this will continue.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

John Fitch V said:


> I always give the effort!
> 
> Thanks, Nancy. Hopefully this will continue.


Yes, I can see from your website that you definitely do give the effort.

Crossing my fingers for you. 

Nancy


----------



## Sean Sweeney

10 in two hours. Three Kindle copies to go to 100. And I want champagne bubbling for me.


----------



## Luna Lindsey

I finished a major rewrite of a novella last night.  It was so exciting, I couldn't sleep after that.

I also sold the 5th copy of my first Kindle publication yesterday.  Taking the optimistic view, I'm calling it a good start!


----------



## CJ West

Good going John. Hope you make it today.

CJ


----------



## CJ West

Good going Luna.

Everyone needs to pass through the number 5 to get to 1,000,000.

Good start!

CJ


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I certainly don't miss those "I just released my first book ever" jitters. Gratz on sale number 5! Hopefully you'll soon hit 50, then 500!

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hoping to, as well. Congrats on 5, Luna! It's a start!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

After nearly an hour, it went up from 4,871 to 2,223!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

ONE TO GO TO 100!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J.M Pierce

John Fitch V said:


> GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Way to go John!!!!! Here you go!









Congrats also to Luna! Each and every book sold is a milestone. Here's to many more!









Keep 'em coming folks and take care!

J.M.


----------



## JumpingShip

I want to celebrate my best week of sales. I've had my book up about six weeks now, had been selling about 5-6 a week, although it's not really been long enough to get a 'usual' sales week figured out. Since last Sunday, I've sold 15 books, which is good for me--and the day is still young.


----------



## J.M Pierce

MaryMcDonald said:


> I want to celebrate my best week of sales. I've had my book up about six weeks now, had been selling about 5-6 a week, although it's not really been long enough to get a 'usual' sales week figured out. Since last Sunday, I've sold 15 books, which is good for me--and the day is still young.


Way to go Mary!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Awesome, Mary!

For the record: I'm 3 Turning Back The Clock's away from 20 for the day.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And I think I'm going to faint... it's nearing the Top 1,000.... 1,190.


----------



## JimC1946

John Fitch V said:


> And I think I'm going to faint... it's nearing the Top 1,000.... 1,190.


Don't faint, but if it gets in the top 1,000 and keeps going, you could make the top Movers and Shakers list!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wouldn't that be something?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Awesome news, John!  I made it into triple-digits once (around 400); heady experience.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I would have to transported to the hospital if that ever happened.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

You're on your way there today.  Good work, man!  You're on fire.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Feels like Justin Timberlake dropping the ping pong paddle... "it's on fiyah, it;s on fiyah!"


----------



## Sean Sweeney

It's up to a ranking of 1,157 now. No. 7 in Kindle books' Historical Fantasy category, and No. 10 in Kindle books' Sci-fi Adventure category.


----------



## JumpingShip

John Fitch V said:


> It's up to a ranking of 1,157 now. No. 7 in Kindle books' Historical Fantasy category, and No. 10 in Kindle books' Sci-fi Adventure category.


Congrats!  That's amazing!

Can I ask how you found your ranking in the sci-fi adventure category? I was trying to figure out my rank in the Kindle thriller category, but I'm clueless.


----------



## Victorine

MaryMcDonald said:


> Congrats!  That's amazing!
> 
> Can I ask how you found your ranking in the sci-fi adventure category? I was trying to figure out my rank in the Kindle thriller category, but I'm clueless.


If you don't rank in the top 100, the rank disappears. It took me a while to figure that one out. I kept seeing my rank and then it disappeared, and then I'd see it again, then POOF, gone... 

I don't have a rank in any subcategories today. 

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well it slowed down. No sales in a few hours. But what a day. What a day!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Well here's my accomplishment for the day: I have now achieved at least one each of five, four , three, and two star reviews! Today I received my three star on Goodreads. I am honestly happy about it and now all that I can say is:

"Thank you Lord. I am very grateful for all that has been bestowed upon me, and I ask for a special blessing to those that took the time to post a review; but so you know, just because there are five stars and I now have four of them, I'm okay with not having the full set!"  

Good night everyone!

J.M.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Amen and amen.

Night, JM.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'm a 1-star review away from having a full set. Forgive me for not being too particular excited for that to happen  

David Dalglish


----------



## Archer

I have enough troll reviews (all from the same troll) to share with you guys. Never fear! Take some of mine! 

(Quietly mentioning a milestone) Elfhunter sold its 2,000th (Kindle) copy several days ago. We are now approaching 5,000 total and that's good news for me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

archer said:


> Elfhunter sold its 2,000th (Kindle) copy several days ago. We are now approaching 5,000 total and that's good news for me.


That's fantastic!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

archer said:


> Elfhunter sold its 2,000th (Kindle) copy several days ago. We are now approaching 5,000 total and that's good news for me.


Just when I thought I was catching up, too! 

David Dalglish


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just did the math: Turning Back The Clock has sold its 150th total copy between digital and DTB.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

archer said:


> (Quietly mentioning a milestone) Elfhunter sold its 2,000th (Kindle) copy several days ago. We are now approaching 5,000 total and that's good news for me.


Amazing milestone! Don't mention it quietly; shout it out.  I'm still on my countdown to 1k (at 985).


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm glad you got the monkey off your back, Dan!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

John Fitch V said:


> I'm glad you got the monkey off your back, Dan!


Thanks John! As you know, I was worried after changing the DTP description yesterday afternoon, since it said "will be unavailable for purchase for 48 hours", but I sold four copies since then. So seems like we're still in business. 

How many did you end up selling yesterday? It was 22 last time I heard.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

23. And then I sold two copies this morning.


----------



## Archer

Half-Orc said:


> Just when I thought I was catching up, too!
> 
> David Dalglish


David, I expect you will. When and if you do, I'll smile back at you. 

Congratulations to John and Daniel, too.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

John Fitch V said:


> 23. And then I sold two copies this morning.


Fantastic!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm beer. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm stouts. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ale.


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is currently #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction.

When I think of all the classic books I've read that are selling less than mine, I feel a bit dumbstruck.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hear you there, William.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Turning Back The Clock just received a 5-star reader review on the Amazon UK (DTB) placement. So let's count the stars.

1 5-star from Amazon UK
2 5-star from Amazon US (DTB)
9 5-star from Kindle

Also a few 4-stars in there, too. And not one of them from family!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion is currently #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction.
> 
> When I think of all the classic books I've read that are selling less than mine, I feel a bit dumbstruck.


Congrats! Great achievement.


----------



## Victorine

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion is currently #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction.
> 
> When I think of all the classic books I've read that are selling less than mine, I feel a bit dumbstruck.


Woot! You're doing great!! 

Congratulations!

Vicki


----------



## JimC1946

I just added up my first year's sales of Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties







. The Kindle edition has sold slightly more than 1,000 copies, and the paperback has sold about 250 copies.

That far exceeds my initial expectations!

JimC


----------



## J.M Pierce

There have been some great accomplishments in the last couple of days! Congrats to you all.

Today, Failing Test hit an all time high sales rank of 7778!


----------



## Victorine

J.M. Pierce said:


> There have been some great accomplishments in the last couple of days! Congrats to you all.
> 
> Today, Failing Test hit an all time high sales rank of 7778!


Hey, that's great! It will keep climbing, I know it. 

Vicki


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it  

David Dalglish


----------



## J.M Pierce

Victorine said:


> Hey, that's great! It will keep climbing, I know it.
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vic. That really means a lot to me.



Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it
> 
> David Dalglish


AWESOME DAVID!!!!!!! That is a huge accomplishment. Cheers to you!

J.M.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

J.M. Pierce said:


> AWESOME DAVID!!!!!!! That is a huge accomplishment. Cheers to you!


Thanks man


----------



## Victorine

Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it
> 
> David Dalglish


That _is_ a huge milestone! Congratulations!










Vicki


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it
> 
> David Dalglish


Wow, that's huge. Congratulations!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Congratulations David, way to go!
Ann


----------



## Archer

Good job, Oligart!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it
> 
> David Dalglish


Good job, Oligart!

I just did my own math: I'm currently at 172 total Turning Back The Clock sales. 133 of those are Kindle. And I'm at 49 TBTC Kindle for the month. Total Kindle for the month: 57. I may break a monthly personal best.

EDIT: Four away from tying total. And TBTC just received another five-star reader review!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it


CONGRATS DAVID! That's awesome news.  "Firefly Island" is 7 copies away from joining the 1k club too.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And then it was 50.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Thanks all


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Now at 175.... gee, it's like I wrote a damn good book!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

John Fitch V said:


> Now at 175.... gee, it's like I wrote a d*mn good book!


Amazing! Your book is really taking off! Seems like word-of-mouth is starting to spread.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thanks!

I just looked at the Historical Fantasy page, where I'm No. 12 this hour: I'm stuck between Alice In Wonderland and Les Miserables. Not bad company to be between, I tell you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

John Fitch V said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I just looked at the Historical Fantasy page, where I'm No. 12 this hour: I'm stuck between Alice In Wonderland and Les Miserables. Not bad company to be between, I tell you.


I've also noticed lots of activity on your Amazon thread; people really seem to be talking. Good work!


----------



## Victorine

John Fitch V said:


> Now at 175.... gee, it's like I wrote a d*mn good book!


That's fantastic!!! Way to go!!!!

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Thank you, Mrs. Vicki!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

_::Bellies up to the bar:: I'm ready for a drink now. I'm listed on the Kindle Bestsellers at #26 in Historical Fantasy and #60 in Sci/Fi Historical Fantasy. I realize this may not last long, so I'm having a drink now, while I'm still excited about it.

Dawn_


----------



## Guest

DArenson said:


> I've also noticed lots of activity on your Amazon thread; people really seem to be talking. Good work!


This is an impressive accomplishment. Amazon forums are like playing with fire in general, but there's got to be some kind of magic equation to getting responses on a book thread that is just beyond me.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Way to go John and Dawn! Sorry I'm late, nothing like a brew in the morning, right? I hope you like a good black and tan.


----------



## J.M Pierce

My reason to celebrate today...my kids are healthy, I still have a job (for now), and I'm married to a wonderful woman. Everything else is gravy.


----------



## RJ Keller

My book was banned from a library in Missouri! Whoo hoo!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

After selling my 1000th copy of "Firefly Island" on Friday, I have some new great news.

Author Robert J. Duperre reviewed Firefly Island today.

He writes: "Breathtaking... It's all about pain and torment and horror and, at the end of the day, love. It's a dark fairy tale about the lengths we will go to in order to prove our devotion to our siblings, our friends, our communities, our fathers... I LOVED THIS BOOK. I'm not usually one for fantasy, but I couldn't stop reading it. It's really that good. Check it out. You won't be disappointed."

You can read his full review here:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/07/review-firefly-island-by-daniel-arenson.html


----------



## J.M Pierce

A banned book...sweet! You have joined some illustrious company there.

That is a fantastic achievement to hit 1000 sales, and followed by such a great review. You should be smiling wide this weekend!


----------



## 13893

Small steps, right?

I'm celebrating because yesterday I took the plunge and put up the first chapter of _Space Junque_ on Smashwords. 30 people have downloaded it! yay!

Publication won't be until September (late August if the planets align properly), but I decided to throw out the chapter as a coming attraction kind of thing.

Silly, maybe, but I'm glad I did it. I'm looking forward to joining the ranks of those who check stats all the time for _actual _sales.


----------



## William Meikle

7 responses to anthology submissions this year so far. I've sold stories to 6 of them. Blimey!


----------



## Zack Hamric

It has been a great week! 2 new Five Star Reviews and a record sales day yesterday...and today is within 3 books already of surpassing yesterday...Don't know how, don't know why...but life is sweet! 

(Yep I'm a little excited- after only selling 3 books in my debut month of June, this is great!)

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it
> 
> David Dalglish


Way to go David!
Zack


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> I did a quick count, and Weight of Blood is sitting at 940 Amazon sales (not counting any other channels here). I'll soon be able to throw my own little 1k party!
> 
> David Dalglish


Oligart - just wondering how close you are to that 1K. You've had some amazing days lately. Did you pass it and I missed it? Or are you getting close?


----------



## Archer

I think you missed it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I've had a few reasons to celebrate week.

Last friday, I sold my 1000th copy of Firefly Island!

A few days ago, author Robert J. Duperre gave Firefly Island a smashing review, writing: "Breathtaking... It's all about pain and torment and horror and, at the end of the day, love. It's a dark fairy tale about the lengths we will go to in order to prove our devotion to our siblings, our friends, our communities, our fathers... I LOVED THIS BOOK. I'm not usually one for fantasy, but I couldn't stop reading it. It's really that good. Check it out. You won't be disappointed." 

A couple days ago, Firefly Island received its 12th Amazon review -- 5 stars!  The book averages 5 stars overall.  

This morning, I got a fan message from a reader in Malaysia.  Nice to know I have readers so far away.  

Also, our friend Kipp Poe interviewed me for his blog this week!

The past few days have been exciting.

On the horizon for me:  a paperback version of Firefly Island (coming soon), and a new novel (to be released in the fall).


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> Well, today was a big milestone for me. The Weight of Blood has joined the 1,000 sale club! Going only by Amazon sales, I've cleared 1,000 in about six months. I'm pretty dang happy about it
> 
> David Dalglish


How the heck did I miss this?  Sorry, Oligart. Big Congrats!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> How the heck did I miss this?  Sorry, Oligart. Big Congrats!!


Congrats from me too!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Congrats, Double D!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Many of us have been joining the 1k, 2k, and even (wow) 10k clubs lately.  A year or two ago, it was virtually unheard of for indies to sell these numbers.  We're leading the revolution, and we'll only grow from here.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Haha, thanks guys. I've hit two milestones recently, actually. Weight of Blood sold 1,000 copies, and last night, I sold a combined 2,000 copies of the Half-Orc books on Amazon. Good times, good times.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> Many of us have been joining the 1k, 2k, and even (wow) 10k clubs lately. A year or two ago, it was virtually unheard of for indies to sell these numbers. We're leading the revolution, and we'll only grow from here.


I'm one Kindle copy of 33 A.D. away from joining the 600 club.  That count?

I'll hit the 1K club someday. Then all you 1K snobs will have to let me in, and I won't tip the Mait'r D. (sp?)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> I'm one Kindle copy of 33 A.D. away from joining the 600 club.  That count?
> 
> I'll hit the 1K club someday. Then all you 1K snobs will have to let me in, and I won't tip the Mait'r D. (sp?)


Well, to be fair, my 1k club entry included my DTB sales. Do your DTBs get you any closer? You're allowed to count them.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> Well, to be fair, my 1k club entry included my DTB sales. Do your DTBs get you any closer? You're allowed to count them.


I don't know what my print sales are. LSI doesn't have a report that shows total sales; only sales over the last 3 months. I *think* if you added up all my print sales (including the ones I sold by hand and the ones in the UK) I'd have about 100. So 599 Kindle + 100 print plus 13 SW + 9 B&N (via SW) + 6 Apple (again via SW) = 727. But that's not exact because, again, I am not sure how many print copies I have actually sold.


----------



## David McAfee

600 Kindle.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wooo!


----------



## Joel Arnold

Congrats to everybody!

I just had my 200th Kindle sale yesterday (and am 6 away for 100 in the month of July)!

Although that IS between 7 different offerings, but I'll take it!

Joel Arnold


----------



## David McAfee

Hmm... lessee...

KINDLE ONLY:

33 A.D. Total sales: 600 - sales for July: 172
Saying Goodbye to the Sun Total sales: 74 - sales for Juy: 30
The Lake and 17 Other Stories Total sales: 110 - Sales for July: 72
GRUBS Total sales: 35 - sales for July: 35

Overall total sales: 819 - Overall sales for July: 309


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Not bad, David!


----------



## Joel Arnold

David McAfee said:


> Hmm... lessee...
> 
> KINDLE ONLY:
> 
> 33 A.D. Total sales: 600 - sales for July: 172
> Saying Goodbye to the Sun Total sales: 74 - sales for Juy: 30
> The Lake and 17 Other Stories Total sales: 110 - Sales for July: 72
> GRUBS Total sales: 35 - sales for July: 35
> 
> Overall total sales: 819 - Overall sales for July: 309


That's awesome, David! When are you taking us out to lunch? 

Joel


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I have only one book out. Its sales so far:

DTBs: 636
Smashwords: 10
iBooks: 4
Kindle: 359
*Total:* 1,009 (and counting)


----------



## David McAfee

Joel Arnold said:


> That's awesome, David! When are you taking us out to lunch?
> 
> Joel


PFFT! Apparently I need to show some other figures, also:

Royalties received, all books, May: $11.55
Royalties received, all books, June: $39.55

Total royalties received since I published the book (including all formats): $51.10

Hardly enough to take the entire KB to lunch. That's not even enough to take Heather out to a nice dinner for our anniversary Saturday night.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I read your message, and I'm not swayed.  WE WANT LUNCH!


----------



## geoffthomas

Dave you could make it a virtual lunch.
We have virtual celebrations here at KB all the time.
Sparklers, confetti, margaritas and chocolate cake mostly.

But we have a good time and the price is right.


----------



## Victorine

Hey, that's great McAfee!  You're rockin'!  

Here's my stats:

Kindle: 779
Paperback: 10
Lulu Ebook: 3  (Yeah, did that before I put it up on Kindle... didn't really work.)

So... total is 792!  Only 8 more to get into the 800 club!!!

I'm super excited!

Vicki


----------



## julieannfelicity

It's my 29th birthday!    

Even though I'm stuck at work from 8 am til 7 pm tonight  , I'll be partying hard this weekend (which means hanging with my 3 favorite people ... my babies!)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

julieannfelicity said:


> It's my 29th birthday!


Happy birthday!


----------



## julieannfelicity

DArenson said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Joseph Rhea

I'm already celebrating this evening, but since others are sharing, here are my numbers for my lone novel, Cyberdrome:

Kindle: 1,922
Paperback: 60
Smashwords: 19
Barnes&Nobel: 1

Total: 2,002

Also, Happy Birthday, Julie Ann!!


----------



## Archer

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## David McAfee

Habby birthday!


----------



## Victorine

julieannfelicity said:


> It's my 29th birthday!
> 
> Even though I'm stuck at work from 8 am til 7 pm tonight , I'll be partying hard this weekend (which means hanging with my 3 favorite people ... my babies!)


Woot! Happy Birthday!

Vicki


----------



## HP Mallory

I just passed the 300 mark for my two urban fantasy/ paranormal romance series. I first posted them in the beginning of July so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Happy birthday, Julie Ann!

On a side note: 4 Kindle copies from 100, 2 copies of A Galaxy At War from 50 all time.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I think I'm more laughing than celebrating over this one, which I didn't know existed until yesterday. According to a friend, you know you've made it if you're in TV Tropes:

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/Ptitle2zyyqezbehpc?from=Main.DudeShesLikeInAComa

My book's mentioned last, under Literature and in the company of such luminaries as Shakespeare, Nabokov, Salvatore and Paolini. To quote Jimmy Buffett, how it got there I haven't a clue! 

CK


----------



## Paul Clayton

I have my health, solitude at the moment, it's pleasant in this room, and most importantly, I've just made the best cup of coffee ever.  Life is good!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm drinking the morning's third best cup of coffee ever.  Can't complain!


----------



## Archer

My new book trailers (yes, trailerS) are done, and they are worthy of popcorn and diet coke.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

archer said:


> My new book trailers (yes, trailerS) are done, and they are worthy of popcorn and diet coke.


Let's take a look.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

archer said:


> diet coke.


C'mon, surely they're worth the sugar of the real?

Links plz. 

CK


----------



## Sean Sweeney

My sponsorship with Kindle Nation Daily is paying off.... this hour's ranking...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #554 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Historical
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
#9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Victorine

John Fitch V said:


> My sponsorship with Kindle Nation Daily is paying off.... this hour's ranking...
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #554 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Historical
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


That is AWESOME!!!

Let us know as it climbs higher!!

Vicki


----------



## Archer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKl5-8Ni0T8

Remember--you saw it first on Kindleboards!


----------



## terryr

archer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKl5-8Ni0T8
> 
> Remember--you saw it first on Kindleboards!


Very nice!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

archer said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKl5-8Ni0T8
> 
> Remember--you saw it first on Kindleboards!


Beautiful work, Archer. You're truly many-gifted.

Who was that luscious voice-over, btw?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*drool*


----------



## Archer

He's a very nice actor who is getting extra m&ms in his pay envelope this week!


(Glad you liked it, but I can only take credit for the artwork and the script. )


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

archer said:


> He's a very nice actor who is getting extra m&ms in his pay envelope this week!
> 
> 
> (Glad you liked it, but I can only take credit for the artwork and the script. )


Where'd you find the music? I recall you handled the score yourself previously.

Seriously considering emulation,

CK


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Archer -- loved it! 

John -- AWESOME!

You're both on my TBR list.


----------



## Victorine

Archer - SO awesome!!!  I love it.  I hope it gets you all kinds of sales.

Vicki


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #474 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Historical
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure

4 pm hour


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #368 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Historical
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
#7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical

I can't breathe.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My romance, Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold is now available on Amazon in paperback. I swore it was going to be out before the middle of the month, but at least I made it in July! As of right now you can't find it by searching either my name or the title, but you can get to it by bringing up the ebook, which is already linked, so I'm not going to mention it in individual threads on the book until it comes up in a search better, but it's there. A couple of eager readers have found it and bought it in spite of a POD price I wish could be lower.

And in adding up end of month sales, I totaled everything since I first put Rottweiler Rescue out in February and as of right now, total sales (for the two books) are 3,037. I know that's no record, but it's so much more than I ever expected when starting this. I want to send Bezos a mash note.


----------



## daveconifer

I'm kind of tickled because my name was mentioned in a blog post by Tamora Pierce, a well-known YA writer.

"But as to no boy authors on the teen shelves? Maybe she and I aren't looking in the same places, or in small stores, because I can think of: Gary Paulsen, Walter Dean Myers, Terry Trueman, Chris Crutcher, Robert Parker, Will Hobbs, Roland Smith, Dave Conifer, Brent Hartinger, David Levithan, Ned Vizzini, Dave Lubar, Gordon Korman, Paul Fleischman, Joseph Bruchac, David Klass, Gary Soto ... I'll stop now. "

http://tammypierce.livejournal.com/40594.html

She was making a point in an argument by listing writers who write YA for boys -- and I was on her list! Right there with some well-known guys. I don't have any delusions about this. She probably just did some kind of search on the genre and my name popped up, and she cut and pasted it. But even so, it was pretty cool to see...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm up to #326 now....


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Happy belated birthday, Julie Ann. Congrats Carolyn, John, Ellenoc and Dave. Wow, Archer.
Ann


----------



## 13893

Almost 100 people have downloaded Chapter 1 of Space Junque -- so today I put up Chapter 2. I hope this is a good idea to promote the book -- but at any rate, it's fun!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/20313 <-- chapter 2


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats to all for a week of success,
and a toast to you for the good things to come next.
Raise your glass of juice, whiskey, or beer,
for at the Virtual Pub, we're all family in here!


----------



## karencantwell

YAY! I did it! My goal was to sell 200 or more books between June 17 (my first day up) and July 31st -- and I sold 205! I had 24 books to sell in those last two days, so I was sweating it.    I'll have a nice Sunday now.


----------



## SarahBarnard

I'm celebrating stage one in the release of my new book, The Map and The Stone. It's the first one I've ever written intended for a younger audience (aged 10/11ish and over, but I suspect grown ups might enjoy it too). 
Today it's released for sale on my own sites, my facebook page, Lulu and supposedly Smashwords but their site looks dead at the moment, maybe it'll come back later.








It's filtering through the Kindle dashboard and should be there late next week after a couple of hiccups.

So, raise a glass with me.... (mine's a large apple juice please) and we can cut some virtual celebratory cake too.


----------



## lib2b

daveconifer said:


> I'm kind of tickled because my name was mentioned in a blog post by Tamora Pierce, a well-known YA writer.
> 
> "But as to no boy authors on the teen shelves? Maybe she and I aren't looking in the same places, or in small stores, because I can think of: Gary Paulsen, Walter Dean Myers, Terry Trueman, Chris Crutcher, Robert Parker, Will Hobbs, Roland Smith, Dave Conifer, Brent Hartinger, David Levithan, Ned Vizzini, Dave Lubar, Gordon Korman, Paul Fleischman, Joseph Bruchac, David Klass, Gary Soto ... I'll stop now. "
> 
> http://tammypierce.livejournal.com/40594.html
> 
> She was making a point in an argument by listing writers who write YA for boys -- and I was on her list! Right there with some well-known guys. I don't have any delusions about this. She probably just did some kind of search on the genre and my name popped up, and she cut and pasted it. But even so, it was pretty cool to see...


I saw that! I'm a Tamora Pierce fan, so I read her blog regularly. Congrats


----------



## Zack Hamric

I'm happy- Crescent Rising finished the month with 77 sales compared to 3 for June.... (If I could only have that kind of increase for August...).

...and, I'm at roughly the halfway point with the manuscript for Blank Slate- should be out in October...

Zack


----------



## Archer

Sarah: I'll drink to that! Congratulations!
(I'll have grapefruit juice, please.)


----------



## SarahBarnard

Woohoo! Smashwords is back up and the new book is there...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Woo! More fanmail.



> "I recently discovered your Half-Orc series through the iBook app on my fathers iPad. Half way through the first one I knew I had found a new favorite series. You have created characters that I care about on a personal level (Harruq being my favorite.) All your characters are brought to life with emotion and flaws that make them all the more believable. I have never cared about characters in a story the way I do with the ones you have made.
> 
> After a weekend of about non stop reading I find myself about to begin the third book. The journey so far has had me crying and laughing more than I ever thought I would. I can't wait to see how the rest plays out.
> 
> Thank you so much for making these books. I can tell a lot of hard work and love went into bringing these pages to life. I will make sure everyone I know that enjoys reading knows about your work. I know I am not the only one that has added a new name to their list of favorite authors."


This is why I do this. Just awesome.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

SarahBarnard said:


> I'm celebrating stage one in the release of my new book, The Map and The Stone. It's the first one I've ever written intended for a younger audience (aged 10/11ish and over, but I suspect grown ups might enjoy it too).
> Today it's released for sale on my own sites, my facebook page, Lulu and supposedly Smashwords but their site looks dead at the moment, maybe it'll come back later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's filtering through the Kindle dashboard and should be there late next week after a couple of hiccups.
> 
> So, raise a glass with me.... (mine's a large apple juice please) and we can cut some virtual celebratory cake too.


Oh, that's awesome! The book looks really good. I'm all about younger audiences! Hopefully it takes off for you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David, that's fantastic fan mail!


----------



## 13893

David, that fan mail is a treasure. How lovely that someone not only enjoyed your books that much -- but then took the time to write such a wonderful letter!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I've received fanmail from 11 different people...and all but 1 said they got my books from the iBookstore. I'm wondering if my target audience is more on that side of the technology divide. Either that, or its just so darn convenient to sending off an email using the same device you're reading the book on.

But yes, I treasure them all, and keep them in a little fanmail folder I made. I remember putting the very first one in there, feeling a little silly and convinced I wouldn't have another for six months. Heh. I'm wrong so often it is embarrassing.

David Dalglish


----------



## SarahBarnard

Fan mail is brilliant.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Woo! More fanmail.
> 
> This is why I do this. Just awesome.
> 
> David Dalglish


Excellent news.


----------



## David McAfee

Reasons to celebrate? My wife and I just celebrated our anniversary. 6 years married, 10 years together. (We got married on the 4th anniversary of our first date.)

Also, I just got my first Kindle. 

Don't Worry, Me Happy.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Congrats David!


----------



## David McAfee

SarahBarnard said:


> Congrats David!


Thanks, Sarah.


----------



## Joel Arnold

Congrats, David!

Also, I sold exactly 100 books for the Kindle in July! (Plus a handful via Smashwords.) I hope my pace keeps up!

Joel


----------



## David McAfee

Joel Arnold said:


> Congrats, David!
> 
> Also, I sold exactly 100 books for the Kindle in July! (Plus a handful via Smashwords.) I hope my pace keeps up!
> 
> Joel


EXCELLENT! Congrats!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

David McAfee said:


> Reasons to celebrate? My wife and I just celebrated our anniversary. 6 years married, 10 years together. (We got married on the 4th anniversary of our first date.)
> 
> Also, I just got my first Kindle.
> 
> Don't Worry, Me Happy.


An incurable romantic...who knew? Congratulations. 

Besides my Hub, my Kindle is the smartest thing I ever invested in.

CK


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Joel Arnold said:


> Congrats, David!
> 
> Also, I sold exactly 100 books for the Kindle in July! (Plus a handful via Smashwords.) I hope my pace keeps up!
> 
> Joel


congrats!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats to everyone. I'm going to celebrate that after a record week in the third week and then crickets the past 10 days, July had better sales than June (though by a slight margin). Here's to hoping that FT can achieve my goal of doubling its July sales.

Yes, I really am having a glass of this right now and I highly recommend it!


----------



## swolf

Just broke into the Top 100 downloads of all time on Smashwords, with my story Amulet which was published less than two months ago.

Hey, it's a free download, but we have to start somewhere. 

Currently at position #90:

http://www.smashwords.com/100


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm five copies of Turning Back The Clock, both Kindle and DTB, away from 300... I passed the 250 Kindle mark earlier today.... and I'm one copy of A Galaxy At War away from 50 total.

I love milestones.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

My first novel, 'Courtesan', just logged its 50th sale.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Today my new book popped up on kindle!


Looks like it needs some time to settle as the Amazon image won't link.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz!


----------



## SarahBarnard

Thank you! 
Now I need to sell some....


----------



## William Meikle

Another professional short story sale today (my third in three weeks) and to a new market, Daily Science Fiction. Nice start to the week


----------



## Archer

SarahBarnard said:


> Thank you!
> Now I need to sell some....


Got one!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

williemeikle said:


> Another professional short story sale today (my third in three weeks) and to a new market, Daily Science Fiction. Nice start to the week


Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

I had a pretty good bounce back week after dropping the price to 99 cents, but today I got a so-so review on Amazon that knocked my average down to 4 stars. I wonder if that loss of the little half star will have much of an impact. I can't argue with the 3 star review though, and it's amazing how some 3 stars just seem to be glowing. I hope people take the time to read the things and weigh the pros and the cons.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

It's a nice, lengthy review, Jason. I don't think it will hurt you very much. More importantly, there's some nice good tidbits for you to chew over to either make corrections on Powerless, or make sure you don't repeat in your next book.

David Dalglish


----------



## SarahBarnard

archer said:


> Got one!


Fabulous, thank you! More celebrating...


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> It's a nice, lengthy review, Jason. I don't think it will hurt you very much. More importantly, there's some nice good tidbits for you to chew over to either make corrections on Powerless, or make sure you don't repeat in your next book.
> 
> David Dalglish


Thanks yeah, it's not like the other one which was like a kick in the stomach. The point about needing to foreshadow that one event more I can pretty well own up to. It's all good in the hood. I'm actually just a couple days from finishing the draft of the last book. So I'll need to do some celebrating then!


----------



## SarahBarnard

T.L. Haddix said:


> I finished the da*ned book! Thank you, God. (falls to knees on soft, cushioned floor and thanks the Heavens). I am taking some much needed me time and going to try reading Lisa Gardner's Live to Tell. I could just run around in circles and hug all of you, I'm so happy to be finished. xoxo.


Oh that feeling is sooooo good. Big ((hugs))


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz on finishing the book. Always so exciting.

David Dalglish


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

So I got TWO fan e-mails today. We're talking a record here. Wonderful stuff.

David Dalglish


----------



## J.M Pierce

Half-Orc said:



> So I got TWO fan e-mails today. We're talking a record here. Wonderful stuff.
> 
> David Dalglish


Awesome David. There is no doubt that your work is tapping into something that people crave. Great job!

J.M.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just checked, I've gotten 4 since the 31st. Two common things: one, they're fairly young. Two, they're reading it on the iPad. I think I've found my target demographic. Now to figure out how the heck to target them  

David Dalglish


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Heat-seeking missile?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

D.A. Boulter said:


> Heat-seeking missile?


I want them to buy my book, not vaporize them


----------



## Michael Crane

My two short stories are published on the Kindle now.    Hoping this will help get the word out, especially at a low price.  It was nice because these were two stories that I wanted in my recent collection, but I was being a lot more selective this time around.  Happy to find another home for them, and I think I already sold two copies.  W00t!


----------



## SarahBarnard

Half-Orc said:


> I want them to buy my book, not vaporize them


Ah but buying your book provides protection against the heat seeker.....


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

SarahBarnard said:


> Ah but buying your book provides protection against the heat seeker.....


Now I'm starting to sound like Dr. Evil.

"I will vaporize half of the United States unless I have one meeeeellion people buy my book!"

David Dalglish


----------



## SarahBarnard

I sold some books! Not many, but some is better than none...


----------



## Michael Crane

SarahBarnard said:


> I sold some books! Not many, but some is better than none...


Congrats!! Some is always better than none.


----------



## Bridget S

I've been MIA and I see that happening for a while.  I got my classroom all done and worked enrollment today.  The bad news is I have a dermatologist appoint tomorrow and I will pay a small fortune to be sliced and diced!!

I always thought doctors should offer deals...have a c-section, get a tummy tuck half price.  In my case I'd love some botox shots thrown in with every two biopsies


----------



## J.M Pierce

Bridget S said:


> I've been MIA and I see that happening for a while. I got my classroom all done and worked enrollment today. The bad news is I have a dermatologist appoint tomorrow and I will pay a small fortune to be sliced and diced!!
> 
> I always thought doctors should offer deals...have a c-section, get a tummy tuck half price. In my case I'd love some botox shots thrown in with every two biopsies


Hope all goes well for you tomorrow Bridget. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I've made 1000 posts!!!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Got my truck towed and fixed for less than $250 in under two days time.  Now THAT is a miracle!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

DArenson said:


> I've made 1000 posts!!!


Obviously, you don't know the rules. You have to make the 1000th post in iambic pentameter, in order to be truly inducted into the 'Shakespeare Club'. A sonnet would suffice--we won't make you write a whole play.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold a copy of two of my books yesterday and got a positive review for one of them.  Life is good.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just got a fan email this morning that, well, has really made me smile. Be forewarned, though. The language is interesting.



> Enjoyed the first three books of the half blood orcs really liked that you used legitimate profanity,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fuck, shit ect
> 
> 
> ...nothing in a fantasy book makes me wince as much as a lame medieval style insult (think David Gemell, scum sucking goat turd, he actually had a character say that...as an insult) just wanted to throw this out there. I look forward to the next books.


I love my fans.

David Dalglish


----------



## catlover

The library director called yesterday and wanted to know when I would have copies of _Angles Unaware _ available. (She thought it would be quicker to buy them directly from me.) She said she needed at least three copies to satsify all the people coming in asking for it. I said I wished they'd all order it, but a reader is a reader.
Sandra Bruney


----------



## Paul Clayton

White Seed is stil hanging out in the 800's.  That's reason to cheer.


----------



## SarahBarnard

catlover said:


> The library director called yesterday and wanted to know when I would have copies of _Angles Unaware _ available. (She thought it would be quicker to buy them directly from me.) She said she needed at least three copies to satsify all the people coming in asking for it. I said I wished they'd all order it, but a reader is a reader.
> Sandra Bruney


Here in the UK we have a thing called the "Public Lending Record" or PLR where you can sign up and list your books and get a small payment if they're borrowed from libraries. They only have a limited budget and only sample a proportion of libraries each year but I got a couple of pounds last year and something is better than nothing, right....

Might be worth looking for.


----------



## 13500

"A Whisper to a Scream" received a great review on "Tiffany's Bookshelf" blog.

Here's the link.
http://tiffanysbookshelf.blogspot.com

Whoppeee. 

Karen


----------



## philvan

Been a really good week - Sunday my son & girlfriend told us they are having a baby around next Feb 14th; Monday I discovered the sucker that grew from the rootstock of an apricot tree in my garden (that almost died in the winter) has ripe yellow plums on it; today I discovered my local ISP - a communications co-op - does web-hosting, so I can get a domain/ website to handle direct sales through them, which will make the whole tax thing less complicated - not being a US based server there won't need to be withholding taxes and so on.
Now all I need is for my sales to get into double digits.


----------



## David McAfee

I slammed past 1K and into triple digits today, going all the way down to #236 before leveling off. That was exciting! I made the Movers and Shakers list, and got a couple of new reviews, too. 

Just an awesome day.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Earlier this week I got my first two reviews, both 5-stars filled with praise for my novel.  Last month I was happy to get one sale per day on average, though due to a bump from the amazon forums, I ended up with 60 kindle sales.  This month I'm averaging two per day, and I'm very happy with it.  Today is the 4th, and I have 10 for the month already, so I'm a day ahead.  People like my book, and continue to buy it at an increasing rate.    That's my reason to celebrate.


----------



## William Meikle

Back when I first started writing I had a little list of what I wanted to achieve. Mainly it was of things I thought might be realistic, like getting some short stories published in the horror press, and writing a novel.

Also on the list were some things I could only dream of.

Since then, some (not all yet) of those dreams have come about.

There was one I never could cross off. Until today. Today I get to cross off the line that read as follows.



> Appear in an anthology with Ramsey Campbell.


Call of Lovecraft will feature stories by us both and will be out in September. Not only that, but I will also be alongside a reprint of Lovecraft's classic "Pickman's Model"

http://site.papercutbooks.com/Announcements.html

That sound you hear is me doing my happy dance.


----------



## 13500

I've enjoyed reading this thread. It is great to see so many things for the authors to be happy about. 

Bravo, everyone !


Karen


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Congratz man, that's awesome!


----------



## SarahBarnard

KarenW.B. said:


> I've enjoyed reading this thread. It is great to see so many things for the authors to be happy about.
> 
> Bravo, everyone !
> 
> Karen


Me too, it's fantastic!


----------



## Michael Crane

williemeikle said:


> That sound you hear is me doing my happy dance.


Excellent news! Dance away, you have every right to!


----------



## Guest

willie, I love that. Congratulations!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Great news, Willie!


----------



## Jay Hartman

Waterstones.com in the UK has started carrying our ebook catalog, and we're seeing a HUGE response. In fact, after only a few weeks of availability, we're doing HUGE on the Short Story Bestseller List:

"A Summer Wedding" by Jesse S. Greever: #19

Roads Through Amelia: Comedy and Tragedy: #31 AND #31 under Horror: Ghost Stories

"At the Diner" by Neil Plakcy: #44

"Bite This! A Richard Dick Mystery" by Wade J. McMahan: #45

Roads Through Amelia: The Beast and the Forgotten Tribesman by Joshua Calkins-Treworgy: #82 AND #88 under Horror: Ghost Stories

"Flying Solo" by Wade J. McMahan: #88

Joshua Calkins-Treworgy is currently outselling most Stephen King titles with "Comedy and Tragedy!" That one really gives me reason to do The Happy Dance.

Jay


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just sold the 50th total copy of A GALAXY AT WAR.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Great news Jay and John !


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

JoeMitchell said:


> Last month I was happy to get one sale per day on average, though due to a bump from the amazon forums, I ended up with 60 kindle sales.


Oooh! So tempted...

CK


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Congratulations all! Good to hear all the good news.
Ann


----------



## kcmay

I've gotten some really nice reviews on my book, but all were written by people I know in some capacity or other (fellow writers, friends, and my high school English teacher!). Today I received a 5-star review on Smashwords from a total stranger. It really made my day!


----------



## Jay Hartman

kcmay said:


> I've gotten some really nice reviews on my book, but all were written by people I know in some capacity or other (fellow writers, friends, and my high school English teacher!). Today I received a 5-star review on Smashwords from a total stranger. It really made my day!


The reviews from total strangers are the best, aren't they? I know those really make my authors happy.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Forbidden the Stars cracked the top 100 in High Tech:

#69 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## kcmay

Nice, Valmore! 69 is a great number.


----------



## rscully

Sold out last week when I went back home for a book signing, 120 copies, gone, should have had more but the car would have died, lol. Was invited back in September for the Fall Fair and Artisan Fair, should be fun. Also have novels stocked in three stores, working on a few more, awesome, just awesome!   Cheers!


----------



## Victorine

rscully said:


> Sold out last week when I went back home for a book signing, 120 copies, gone, should have had more but the car would have died, lol. Was invited back in September for the Fall Fair and Artisan Fair, should be fun. Also have novels stocked in three stores, working on a few more, awesome, just awesome!  Cheers!


Wow, that's fantastic!!

I can just imagine doing a book signing... and having no one come. LOL! You rock!

Vicki


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Nabbed another fanmail.



> Hey David,
> 
> I just finished the second book of the Half-orcs in my Omnibus volume I've bought. It's actually the first books ever I read on my newly acquired Kindle and I've pretty much stopped everything else I've been supposed to do the last few days to plunge deeper into your books.
> 
> Your an inspiration in the sense that books don't always have to be about the strife for good or that "the Light prevails". Not to mention that the world is so much more interesting and more accurate when there is light in darkness and darkness in light. To use a phrase that describes but yet doesn't justify the moral dilemmas in your books, "it's complicated".
> 
> Bah, I'm ranting.. Either way, you've brought me incredible joy, inspiration and entertainment with these books. It fuels me with energy for my own projects.
> 
> Short essence of this email; Thank you!


Love this stuff.

David Dalglish


----------



## rscully

Victorine said:


> Wow, that's fantastic!!
> 
> I can just imagine doing a book signing... and having no one come. LOL! You rock!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki  You rock too!

I had a bit of help from the local paper, the online news. Still need to sell to the other half of the people that I missed. Had the signing on our Civic weekend, most people were away. The big deal will be on Sept 17-18, really thinking about bringing a few hundred copies for that one. I'll definately need the truck or my old 66 Charger, something bigger than my lil sunfire. Packing the 120 books, kids, wife and ankle biters in that lil car was a chore, not doing that again lol!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Nabbed another fanmail.
> 
> Love this stuff.
> 
> David Dalglish


You're on a role ! It can only get better from here !


----------



## Zack Hamric

On a fairly slow day, it's always good to hear from readers...Had this one come in today...

"Hello Zack - just popping in to say "nice to meet you" and say that I really enjoyed Crescent Rising. Has that "Oregon Files" vibe that I really like.
Crazy that there wasn't some kind of backup to that important part of the boat, I imagine that will be fixed quickly! The only problem I'm having is having to wait several months for the next in the series. Keep up the good work! - Mike"

One of those posts that keep you going!
Zack


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

What an upbeat thread!  Love reading about everyone's milestones.  Here's mine:

#68 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History > Europe > England (was #23 early yesterday and has been as high as #11)

Woo hoo! Made an Amazon list!!!  And it's been out less than a month.


----------



## David McAfee

I broke 200 in a month.  33 A.D. currently has 205 sales for August.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

David McAfee said:


> I broke 200 in a month.  33 A.D. currently has 205 sales for August.


Awesomeness !


----------



## Joel Arnold

David McAfee said:


> I broke 200 in a month.  33 A.D. currently has 205 sales for August.


Wow! That's great! And there's still a lot of August left!

Joel


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

David McAfee said:


> I broke 200 in a month.  33 A.D. currently has 205 sales for August.


Excellent! Woot woot!!!


----------



## J.M Pierce

David McAfee said:


> I broke 200 in a month.  33 A.D. currently has 205 sales for August.


Dang David, that rocks!!!!

I know I said I was disappearing for a week, but I'm at work and decided to peek in at my sales only to find a five star review. It feels so good to get these.

* Great story, easy read, August 9, 2010 
By pjduvall - See all my reviews

This review is from: Failing Test (Paperback) 
While this book is not necessarily the type of book that I usually read, the description made me branch out from my normal genre. I do not regret it for a minute!

This book was interesting from the first page. I read it in about a day, which made it an easy read, something that I appreciate having children that require a lot of my attention. I liked that it was set in the Midwest, which is where I grew up. The characters reminded me of people I had known in high school, and it was very easy for me to imagine myself in the scenes as I read. The author got the feelings and emotions of young love down to a tee. I was a little disappointed to finish the book, and am hoping that there is another book coming at some point to fill me in on what happens next. Maybe also explain the origins of his powers -- that was the only thing left unclear in the book.

I have already loaned the book out to a friend who wanted some new reading material, and would recommend it to anyone who has teenagers......) b]*


----------



## karencantwell

I have two great pieces of news today . . . oh no! Three! First, I just found out that I'm the Bargain Book of the Day at http://www.kindlerama.com. WOW! And that would explain reason Number Two which is that I hit my highest rank to date, #647.  And I got my 8th reader review and it was really great. She called my book "Hysterical" which is exactly what I was going for. I'm floating today, and definitely celebrating.

Thank, JM, for starting this thread -- it's a great way to support each other and let us howl to someone about our excitement when something goes right.  And mega congrats on that five star review.


----------



## 13500

karencantwell said:


> I have two great pieces of news today . . . oh no! Three! First, I just found out that I'm the Bargain Book of the Day at http://www.kindlerama.com. WOW! And that would explain reason Number Two which is that I hit my highest rank to date, #647.  And I got my 8th reader review and it was really great. She called my book "Hysterical" which is exactly what I was going for. I'm floating today, and definitely celebrating.
> 
> Thank, JM, for starting this thread -- it's a great way to support each other and let us howl to someone about our excitement when something goes right.  And mega congrats on that five star review.


Congratulations, Karen! Wonderful news.


----------



## Bridget S

I love all this news


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> I broke 200 in a month.  33 A.D. currently has 205 sales for August.


Nice!


----------



## Michael Crane

It might be small, but I just sold a copy of RECOVERY to somebody today.  NICE!!


----------



## Zack Hamric

A great day of writing today...and at the end of the day another 5 star review popped up...

*"If you like Vince Flynn, Brad Thor type of thrillers, you're going to love this book! Once you start reading though, you won't be able to put it down. Ryan Black and associates are a combination of Mitch Rapp, Scot Harvarth, Dirk Pitt and Al Giordino (of earlier Clive Cussler novels). This is a great read, the premise of which is all too real.

I look forward to a sequel, as there are a few unanswered questions at the end, but all in all, it's an exciting, can't stop reading thrill."
*
Glad to see everyone else doing great!
Zack


----------



## rcordiner

Both my books are now out in paperback! Yay!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Sold my first copy of 'Pelgraff'.  It's listed at $2.99, and I was beginning to believe it would never sell (been up for 10 days).  So, that's my first sale at the new Royalty Rate (assuming someone in the US bought it.


----------



## SarahBarnard

michael_crane said:


> It might be small, but I just sold a copy of RECOVERY to somebody today. NICE!!


Single copies excite me too, especially the ones where I have no idea who bought it. Sold one on Kindle US last night.


----------



## Michael Crane

SarahBarnard said:


> Single copies excite me too, especially the ones where I have no idea who bought it. Sold one on Kindle US last night.


It is! And Congrats!!


----------



## karencantwell

michael_crane said:


> It might be small, but I just sold a copy of RECOVERY to somebody today. NICE!!


I say every "win" is BIG.  Congrats.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Woke up to two different fan emails this morning. That's certainly worth a pint.

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

karencantwell said:


> I say every "win" is BIG.  Congrats.


Thanks! That's how I see it, too. It's just nice to see my writing is reaching somebody. Gave me a nice feeling when I saw that.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Booted up today and discovered a nice little spike in sales for _The Ryel Saga_ that put me back up on the Top 100 in Epic Fantasy. Thanks to whoever's responsible. 

CK


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion shot straight into the UK charts 

#203 in Kindle Store
#17 in Kindle Books > Fantasy
#6  in  Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror
#16 in Kindle Books > Science Fiction

It's beer time!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Haha, nice. I almost took a screenshot of Weight of Blood at #6 in Epic Fantasy, two slots above A Game of Thrones. Considering I did that with just 2 sales, I decided not to bother. It'd only be a sad lie on my hard drive.

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion shot straight into the UK charts
> 
> #203 in Kindle Store
> #17 in Kindle Books > Fantasy
> #6 in Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror
> #16 in Kindle Books > Science Fiction
> 
> It's beer time!


Man, I still don't have a single UK sale. C'mon ya crazy Brits! Let's get crackin'!


----------



## William Meikle

Half-Orc said:


> Haha, nice. I almost took a screenshot of Weight of Blood at #6 in Epic Fantasy, two slots above A Game of Thrones. Considering I did that with just 2 sales, I decided not to bother. It'd only be a sad lie on my hard drive.
> 
> David Dalglish


Yep. I know it's just an artifact of the early days of the UK site, but it'll give me bragging rights for a wee while


----------



## julieannfelicity

David McAfee said:


> Man, I still don't have a single UK sale. C'mon ya crazy Brits! Let's get crackin'!


How would you find out?? Does Amazon split the sales up by US and UK??


----------



## D.A. Boulter

On the Dashboard, on your 'Reports' page you'll see this line:

Amazon Kindle US Store | View Reports for Kindle US Store View Reports for Kindle UK Store

Click on the link and you'll get your report.


----------



## julieannfelicity

D.A. Boulter said:


> On the Dashboard, on your 'Reports' page you'll see this line:
> 
> Amazon Kindle US Store | View Reports for Kindle US Store View Reports for Kindle UK Store
> 
> Click on the link and you'll get your report.


Hmmm ... I'm not seeing this line. Does this mean I haven't sold any in the UK?

**Update** Never mind ... I'm blind! I haven't sold any in the UK either. Which, I guess, makes sense because two UK people read the first chapter of my book and basically said it sucked, lol. Gotta love those reviews/comments!


----------



## rcordiner

Have you guys done anything in particular for these UK sales??  Publicity??

Congrats - it's great news!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My novel, The Usurper, is 45th in the "War" category for hot new releases for the Kindle. I'm pretty sure my other two novels were nowhere near the top 100 

http://www.m.amazon.com/gp/new-releases/digital-text/157072011/ref=pd_nr_pg_2?ie=UTF8&pg=2

plus I sold a copy of Out of Time and The Usurper on Smashwords today.


----------



## Barry Eysman

Well, my friend from childhood told me Dandelion Wine helped him survive Vietnam. 
I managed a come-back of sorts, managing to defeat  Parkinson's long enough to write my new  book.
Got to see again my much longed for EAST SIDE/ WEST SIDE and THE DEFENDERS.
Around 1500 pages in print.
Nice friends
Autumn up ahead. October is so near, Halloween is knocking at your heart, and November, sweetest of the year, which began my journey. So to everybody who have come home from wars or had friends come home from war drinks on the house and thanks for listening. It's been a great ride.
Take care
Barry


----------



## Victorine

Daphne posted over on the Book Corner the other day that my novel was "completely gripping." And she said some other really nice things about my book. That just made my day! I am still on cloud nine from it.

Here's the thread:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31881.0.html

Thanks Daphne!


----------



## Danielleqlee

My book, Inhuman, shot up 74,000 ranks today! I'm hovering around the are of Dan Brown's Davinci Code! No joking. 

http://www.amazon.com/Inhuman-ebook/dp/B003UV8ONQ


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Danielleqlee said:


> My book, Inhuman, shot up 74,000 ranks today! I'm hovering around the are of Dan Brown's Davinci Code! No joking.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Inhuman-ebook/dp/B003UV8ONQ


That's fantastic! Let's hope the momentum sticks!


----------



## Archer

I had to almost literally beat readers back with a STICK when I ran out of books at GenCon on Sunday.


----------



## kcmay

What a nice position to be in! Way to go!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New interview tonight about _Firefly Island_! This interview was particularly fun. 

Check it out: http://tinyurl.com/2vhcvsy


----------



## William Meikle

3 books in the top 20 at* Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult*


----------



## Nell Gavin

My sales rank on the UK Kindle site was 102 this morning! It slipped to around 800 this evening, but whoa, right?


----------



## geoffthomas

archer said:


> I had to almost literally beat readers back with a STICK when I ran out of books at GenCon on Sunday.


I am not surprised.
Once the word gets out about how good the ElfHunter arc is, you should need a moat.

Just sayin.....


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just got fanmail from an 11 year old in Scotland. Too cool.

David Dalglish


----------



## William Meikle

Crustaceans, The Valley and Island Life are at # 2, 3 and 4 respectively in the Smashwords horror top 10


----------



## William Meikle

williemeikle said:


> Crustaceans, The Valley and Island Life are at # 2, 3 and 4 respectively in the Smashwords horror top 10


UPDATE: Crustaceans, The Valley and Island Life are at # 1, 2 and 3 respectively in the Smashwords horror top 10! 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/883/popular/0/any/longs


----------



## SarahBarnard

Sold another paperback through my facebook page!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

If you haven't checked out the Author Support Thread... I've signed a contract with Bucks County Publishing for my World Cup Zombie short story.


----------



## William Meikle

It gives me a pain in the diodes all down my left side to tell you that The Invasion is now outselling The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy in the Amazon Kindle store... at the moment it's #11 in the Kindle Science Fiction chart.

Clucking bell!


----------



## William Meikle

John Fitch V said:


> If you haven't checked out the Author Support Thread... I've signed a contract with Bucks County Publishing for my World Cup Zombie short story.


Congratulations!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The paperback version of An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale  is outselling the eBook version  in terms of actual copies sold !


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> It gives me a pain in the diodes all down my left side to tell you that The Invasion is now outselling The Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy in the Amazon Kindle store... at the moment it's #11 in the Kindle Science Fiction chart.
> 
> Clucking bell!


Wow, huge news!


----------



## 13500

Great news, everyone! Wow--the reasons to celebrate on this page are HUGE! Congratulations on your stats, fan mail and publishing contracts. It's so exciting.


----------



## SarahBarnard

A small personal victory but I've been working on upping the ebook standards on my existing books and finally got The Portal Between through the Smashwords approval for distribution process.

It had been approved before but I wanted to polish and improve it and Smashwords have moved the standards since I last did it. 

So, a quick celebration, a brief "YAY" and then on to applying all my notes to the other 2 books....


----------



## SarahBarnard

Barry Eysman said:


> I managed a come-back of sorts, managing to defeat Parkinson's long enough to write my new book.


Barry,
That is immense. I am simply in awe of you and feel very much humbled.


----------



## Luna Lindsey

I'm celebrating today because my new book, Make Willing the Prey, is up on Amazon! I'm so excited!











I'm waiting until they get the description posted before I post over on Book Bazaar.


----------



## 13893

Half-Orc said:


> Just got fanmail from an 11 year old in Scotland. Too cool.
> 
> David Dalglish


Ah, life is good!


----------



## Archer

geoffthomas said:


> I am not surprised.
> Once the word gets out about how good the ElfHunter arc is, you should need a moat.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Can I have sharks with laser beams attached to their heads?

Sea bass?

Cranky Candirus?


----------



## 13893

My short story _Slurp_ is going to be in a print 2011 Halloween anthology published by Nodin Press and edited by Anne Frasier/Theresa Weir and featuring such well-known authors as JA Konrath and Anne herself.

I just found out today that the authors get to retain all electronic rights to our stories. Makes me very happy.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

It's not a big deal for many of you, but I just got my first review from VickiT. I'll just share part of what she says:

"I thoroughly enjoyed this novel. It's one of those rare books that affects you long after you read the last page, but probably more so if you have any sort of affinity for animals."
A good start I think.

Thank you VickiT. 

Ann


----------



## Bane766

Congrats LK and PA


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Thanks Bane 766.


----------



## Archer

PA--been meaning to pick that one up. Methinks now would be a good time.  
Congrats!


----------



## SarahBarnard

Huge Congratulations to everyone. You are all inspiring me to push further and harder than I every have before. 

Sold another Kindle edition sometime overnight. Just one, but one is better than none and it seems to be steady and will grow in time.


----------



## Bane766

Congrats Sarah   Every lil bit counts, eh?

Congrats sibel...that's a pretty big accomplishment


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is currently #35 in the Amazon Horror charts for all books, not just for the Kindle. My 1st time in the top 40! (And Dave's 33AD is at #40)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/49/ref=pd_ts_pg_2?ie=UTF8&pg=2


----------



## Michael Crane

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion is currently #35 in the Amazon Horror charts for all books, not just for the Kindle. My 1st time in the top 40! (And Dave's 33AD is at #40)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/49/ref=pd_ts_pg_2?ie=UTF8&pg=2


Congrats!!! That's excellent to hear.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Here's a milestone. I just lost my virginity on Amazon. I got my very first review. It's from someone who seems finicky based on his own blog, but it was a thoughtful review and he had a number of nice things to say, so this was a good way to get started.


----------



## Michael Crane

Heard some positive feedback on IN DECLINE today.  My day is officially made.

Not only that, but I finished writing 2 chapters of the new potential book this week.  I've been on a roll with my writing!


----------



## daringnovelist

My mystery short story collection, _Waiter, There's a Clue In My Soup!_, has made it onto the first page (#19) of the top Mysteries > Anthologies list. That's all books, not just Kindle. (And it's made to #80 in the Short Stories category of the Kindle Books area.)

Camille


----------



## SarahBarnard

My first interviews are up, one is here, and I'm hoping for some more exposure off the back of them.

I know it's stuff I've initiated myself but I'm still quite pleased with myself. I've sent off a couple of review requests as well but they're going to be a while before they're done.


----------



## rcordiner

My blog is finally up!

cordiner.wordpress.com

And I sold 20 kindle versions of my books over the last 3 days - which is massive for me!


----------



## William Meikle

3rd pro short story sale of the month. "The Shoogling Jenny" sold to the "Specters in Coal Dust" anthology alongside such people as Tom Piccirrilli and Christopher Golden. 

Woot!


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> 3rd pro short story sale of the month. "The Shoogling Jenny" sold to the "Specters in Coal Dust" anthology alongside such people as Tom Piccirrilli and Christopher Golden.
> 
> Woot!


You are having one hell of an August, Willie! Congrats.


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> You are having one hell of an August, Willie! Congrats.


Thanks...

Now all I need is the film deal and I'm sorted


----------



## SarahBarnard

williemeikle said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Now all I need is the film deal and I'm sorted


Oh Yes! Now, who shall we cast in the leading roles?


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold a copy of IN DECLINE yesterday after the price change and author Kipp Poe Speicher was nice enough to give me a review on Amazon.  All in all, not a bad weekend!


----------



## William Meikle

SarahBarnard said:


> Oh Yes! Now, who shall we cast in the leading roles?


All Scots for this one:

Lead actress: Tilda Swinton
Lead Actor: David Tennant
Crotchety old fart: Billy Connelly
Kindly Scientist type: Bill Paterson

Directed and produced by The Dog Soldiers/Descent people.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I started a thread, but I'll share it here as well. I tallied up my print and Kindle sales and am currently at 193 total! The countdown is on for 200! Bring it on!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff Ball

For three days in a row, I've had my novel featured in three different blogs!

Spalding's Racket
Kindle Author
Conservative Monitor


----------



## SarahBarnard

cliffball said:


> For three days in a row, I've had my novel featured in three different blogs!
> 
> Spalding's Racket
> Kindle Author
> Conservative Monitor


Cliff, you and I were on the same day!


----------



## Cliff Ball

SarahBarnard said:


> Cliff, you and I were on the same day!


That's very cool


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island_, my fantasy novel, was first published three years ago today.

Check out this special interview.

Today, I also finished the final, final draft of my second novel, the dark fantasy _Flaming Dove_. Strange coincidence.


----------



## J.M Pierce

DArenson said:


> _Firefly Island_, my fantasy novel, was first published three years ago today.
> 
> Check out this special interview.
> 
> Today, I also finished the final, final draft of my second novel, the dark fantasy _Flaming Dove_. Strange coincidence.


Perhaps there is no such thing as coincidence, only fate playing its timely hand? Congrats on both accomplishments!


----------



## Michael Crane

I just attempted my first eBook trailer ever for IN DECLINE, and it actually turned out pretty decent!  I guess broke my promise about being lazy today.


----------



## William Meikle

Those nice folks at Absolute Write have put a wee ad for The Invasion at the top of their page. Pretty cool, considering there's over 500 people online at  any one time over there.


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> Those nice folks at Absolute Write have put a wee ad for The Invasion at the top of their page. Pretty cool, considering there's over 500 people online at any one time over there.


Hey, Willie. I seem to recall you saying something about a Yeti book that you were working on. What's the ETA on that thing?

J.M.


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Hey, Willie. I seem to recall you saying something about a Yeti book that you were working on. What's the ETA on that thing?
> 
> J.M.


It's sold to a UK small press publisher. Hopefully will be in print and Kindle before the year end.

Also have a Yeti short story out now in print that'll be out for the kindle in the next week or so.


----------



## Guest

traceya  reviwed one of my Novells and blew me away with what she said about it.  The First Dragoneer, did well over trhe weekend, but what she wrote swelled my head!    Mainly because I know she really read the story.......      Thanks traceya


----------



## Michael Crane

Well, so much for me hating Monday today...

I just sold a copy of IN DECLINE and RECOVERY this morning! My day, no, my WEEK has officially been made.


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm starting to figure out goodreads, posted a message yesterday, and sold two dead trees books.  Wow!  Maybe the people who bought them will post reviews?  I hope so.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I just received a nice P.M. from a reader within this community stating that she had purchased and really liked Failing Test. She also stated that she even had shed some tears at the end. It is such a nice feeling to know that the emotion you were feeling while writing is felt by the reader as well. This definitely made my day!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

It seems weird to celebrate that people would cry when reading my book, but Mr. Pierce reminded that this is a good thing.  If your writing is good enough to bring emotional outbursts, then that is definitely a GOOD THING!  I have often apologized to readers who complained that certain sections of my books have made them cry or made them mad, but I should not be apologizing for that, I should be celebrating that as should we all.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My first author interview, conducted by David Wisehart.

David asks good, specific questions. Check him out.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

When I got home from work this was my position on Amazon UK:Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #108 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

Wow I know it's a fluke because everyone is new, but a couple of more sales, and I might get into the 100 best seller list for a few minutes!

I was almost going to call my sister in Edinburgh and beg her to buy a copy, but it was after 11.00 P.M there and she'd probably kill me. 

Ann


----------



## A Virginian

Congrats to all!!!

I just sold my 150th copy in August. Not too big a deal, but it's the baby steps....


----------



## J.M Pierce

A Virginian said:


> I just sold my 150th copy in August. Not too big a deal, but it's the baby steps....


That's exactly why I created this thread, and it is a big deal! You can't hit 200 without hitting 150, you can't hit 500 without hitting 200, you can't hit 1000 without hitting 500, you can't...okay, you get the point. Congrats on your accomplishment. I'm sure that you will find there are many people that spend time here that are just as happy for you. Here's to your next 50!

For me, not only did I get the very nice P.M. that I mentioned above a few posts, but I also got a very nice four star review! It reads:

*"Failing Test excels at an aspect of the superhero genre that isn't typically tackled. Most of us would love to (have) super powers, but we don't think about the consequences of those powers and what they would mean to those we love. While Test is a good person, the power within him can be destructive, and it changes the landscape of his life.

While there are many vampire novels to choose from, Failing Test stands on its own merits as a coming-of-age story mixed with a wonderful what-if scenario, proving that while Test is in some ways super human, he is also just as vulnerable as the rest of us, and pain is pain, even to someone who can easily throw cars and pulse his way around the world. I would love to see this character five years down the road when he has finally come to terms with who he is. Something tells me his world will be better for having him in it." *

Thank you Maria! You definitely made me smile.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

A Virginian said:


> Congrats to all!!!
> 
> I just sold my 150th copy in August. Not too big a deal, but it's the baby steps....


Actually, that's awesome! Congratz!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Great to see all the success stories. 

I just got my 1000th download at Smashwords today. 

CK


----------



## Zack Hamric

My day started out on a high note with a 6th Five Star Review on CRESCENT RISING....

Zack


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel _Firefly Island_ received its fourteenth Amazon review -- five stars!  The novel now has ten five-star reviews and four four-star reviews.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Scott has been kind enough to shine a spotlight on An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale 

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2010/08/valmore-daniels-old-fashioned-folk-tale.html


----------



## Guest

New cover images! New reviews! A problem solved, and another manuscript about to go live!    Whoooo Hoooo!


----------



## Michael Crane

Edited my short story, _Today, I Told a Lie_ last night so I could get it formatted for Smashwords (my first time publishing on there), and now it's live. And it's free!  Already has 18 downloads so far, and I've only had it up since this morning.


----------



## Guest

*The Sword and the Dragon* is in the top 100 in Mythology again......... WhoooHooooo!


----------



## Guest

*The Adventurion   * just went live! Whooo Hoooo!


----------



## kcmay

My book finally made it to the Amazon UK store!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I transferred your US tags over.  You got a review up there, too.  Congrats!


----------



## Guest

D.A. Boulter said:


> I transferred your US tags over. You got a review up there, too. Congrats!


can you transfer mine...lol I got two titles in the top 100 here and 0 sales in UK.


----------



## Michael Crane

36 downloads for TODAY, I TOLD A LIE on Smashwords, and a positive review.  And it only went up yesterday morning!  I'd say that's a reason for me to be happy.  Too early to drink, so I'll just celebrate with a Red Bull for now.


----------



## kcmay

D.A. Boulter said:


> I transferred your US tags over. You got a review up there, too. Congrats!


Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I love finding Amazon.com Listmanias that feature _Firefly Island_, my fantasy novel. I've seen five or six so far. I saw a new one today that features a bunch of other KB authors, too. Take a look.


----------



## terryr

Finally finished, uploaded print files for Cathy Wiley's Dead to Writes; uploaded Kindle; finished EPUB, and will deploy Mobi and PDB later today (after I finish formatting the Palm document.) All artwork for promo materials done, sent in, printed and shipped out: she has the t-shirts, mugs, magnets: they look super. Now I can concentrate on Gravity, which is already late. Who has time for Zardoz?


----------



## Guest

Not only is my Novella "The First Dragoneer" in the top 100 of some *inconsequential* category, but it just got what I consider the most fantastic of reviews, by John B. Hendricks. Read it at the cover link if you are interested. I'm Thrilled!


----------



## karencantwell

I love visiting this thread and seeing all of the great wins people are having.  Congratulations for everyone's accomplishments!  

My own fun discovery today was a new five star Amazon Review, by a vine reviewer!  Yay!  I was hoping for one of those.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Received an absolutely amazing review by Robert Duperre for my second book. Excited doesn't begin to describe what I feel reading this.

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-cost-of-betrayal-by-david.html

David Dalglish


----------



## bluefrog

Half-Orc said:


> Received an absolutely amazing review by Robert Duperre for my second book. Excited doesn't begin to describe what I feel reading this.
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-cost-of-betrayal-by-david.html
> 
> David Dalglish


I saw that earlier, I thought it was awesome.


----------



## terryr

Half-Orc said:


> Received an absolutely amazing review by Robert Duperre for my second book. Excited doesn't begin to describe what I feel reading this.
> 
> http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-cost-of-betrayal-by-david.html
> 
> David Dalglish


Awesome review! You're too young to remember those old Dial Soap commercials...hmm, before you were even a gleam in your parents' eyes, I'll betcha. But...that's what I think of when I think of you reacting to the review for the rest of the week. Or month. Walking about ten feet above the ground.  (I only ever felt like that after getting sodium pentothal and trying to walk while still under the influence. LOL.) But, right on!


----------



## Victorine

I'm less than 25 books away from selling 900!!  I'm so pumped.  That is waaaay cool.  And 1,000 will be the awesomest.  Yeah, I said awesomest.

Vicki


----------



## Guest

I just put two titles on Smashwords.   One Free with coupon code the other discounted with the code.  The codes are in my Bazzar links.  The Smashwords style guide made it sound alot harder than it was.   It was Easy Peasy!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Since yesterday I've been experiencing a slew of downloads on my blog, and by extension my website. The latest post seems to be attracting readers, and I'm thrilled. Now if it only translates into a sales uptick...

CK
Soon to be adding more to Wysardessence: A Fantasist's Reality


----------



## Michael Crane

M.R. Mathias said:


> I just put two titles on Smashwords. One Free with coupon code the other discounted with the code. The codes are in my Bazzar links. The Smashwords style guide made it sound alot harder than it was. It was Easy Peasy!


Very true! I thought it would've taken me a lot longer to format it correctly, but it really wasn't bad at all. I might be doing that with IN DECLINE soon. I love that you can give coupons. I also like that books seems to go up a lot quicker on the site, too.


----------



## SarahBarnard

A sale, a UK sale! 
I'm easily pleased.


----------



## Michael Crane

SarahBarnard said:


> A sale, a UK sale!
> I'm easily pleased.


Congrats!!!  That must be such a neat feeling.


----------



## SarahBarnard

It's good to be off the starting block, even if I am playing the tortoise here.


----------



## SarahBarnard

> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #408 Paid in Kindle Store


408! That's the highest ever for me.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Just sold my 75th book.  That's just 2 shy of 1 per day since my first went live.  Still not enough to feed the cat, but a lot closer that 78 days ago.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I'm feeling happy with my current rankings on Kindle, it's my best ranking so far:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,262 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Historical
#19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## Michael Crane

Finally figured out how to format IN DECLINE correctly for Smashwords, and it's now live.  Not sure how it'll do there, but I figure another place to have it available on can't hurt!

And I'm up to 54 hits on TODAY, I TOLD A LIE.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I have no news to report, just wanted to say:  you guys all rock!


----------



## Guest

Great!  I have 7 hits on The Adventurion and 6 on The First Dragoneer, but only 1 sale.  I put coupon codes on my authors bio over there, maybe people will find them!

But back on topic:  1 sale at smashwords Yooo Hooo!


----------



## Guest

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I'm feeling happy with my current rankings on Kindle, it's my best ranking so far:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,262 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
> #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Historical
> #19 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


Awsome Possum!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

I took the afternoon off and read my first book in six months, and yes it was one of our own.  A big thank you to Victorine Leiske for Not What she Seems.  It made a very enjoyable afternoon off for me and opened my eyes to other genres besides mystery.  I feel like a little kid in a big new candy store.


----------



## R. M. Reed

3 (count 'em) three publishing types in New York asked my agent for my full manuscript.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

R. Reed said:


> 3 (count 'em) three publishing types in New York asked my agent for my full manuscript.


Sheesh. What are you doing here? I'd have called all my friends, bragged like mad, then went out to eat somewhere to celebrate.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'll have to celebrate after I get the advance...currently I have ten dollars to my name.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

R. Reed said:


> 3 (count 'em) three publishing types in New York asked my agent for my full manuscript.


Well, that's pretty darn impressive!

Dawn


----------



## CraigInOregon

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Well, that's pretty darn impressive!
> 
> Dawn


I'd suggest having $10 to one's name is pretty darn impressive, too!


----------



## Guest

Just got two titles approved for the smashwords catalogue...  I have a FREE coupon code for one of them.  PM me if anybody wants to read a free fantasy novella!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Finally cracked 100 books sold in the past 30 days! I can afford to buy a cheap bottle of wine!

Zack


----------



## SarahBarnard

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I'd suggest having $10 to one's name is pretty darn impressive, too!


Me too. It wasn't that long ago I was in a similar position. Things are easing a bit for me now but I know how that feels.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My romance just got its 30th review today. I have no idea why those numbers ending in zero seems so much more satisfactory than all others, but they do - 26 five star, 3 four star, and 1 three star. Oh, and no friends and family. A couple of mentions in recommendation threads on the main Kindle forum also pushed it back into the Top 1000 of Kindle sales for the first time since its glory days in June when it ranked there consistently for several weeks and reached as high as 328.

This good news offsets the not so good news that Kobo has put both my books up at a 20% discount. Since I opted out of all Smashwords distribution on June 30, they shouldn't be doing this and previously assured me they wouldn't, so I'm trying not to work myself up to steaming over what they're going to cost me just until the end of this month alone. Am notifying readers of the "sale" opportunity and hoping to make up in volume what I'm losing per book. And of course also hoping Kobo will respond quickly and take my books off their site.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I dunno...  I'm just feeling good tonight.

Dawn


----------



## Michael Crane

Dawn McCullough White said:


> I dunno... I'm just feeling good tonight.
> 
> Dawn


That's a good enough reason for me! 

Truth be told, I feel the same tonight. I've been very productive with my writing as of late, found a new home for some of my short stories, and have met some pretty cool people on here.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just found out that Smashwords has approved IN DECLINE today for the Premium Catalog!!  W00t!!!!


----------



## David McAfee

_33 A.D._ officially joined the 1K Club last night.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Very stoked for you David. Sincerely! That is one heck of an achievement!

Unfortunately FT has been stuck in the mud at 199 for the last two days and I think I've about wore out my keyboard checking every fifteen minutes. I know it will happen, but man, this wait is driving me nuts.

Here's to another thousand my friend!










I also want to wish everyone a very big congrats on the weeks achievements, milestones, and success stories! Keep striving everyone!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

David, the 1,000 mark is certainly something to celebrate.  Maybe Joe Konrath would dismiss it, but for the general Kindle author it ranks up there quite well.  My highest congratulations.  We all hope for that, of course.  Who would have thought, five years ago, that vampires would be the coolest thing since sliced bread?  Only the Dracula crowd.  Now they are a mainstream genre.

To J.M. something will come along to help you break out. As to your Wednesday night at the self-congratulatory pub crawl, it would be a Thursday afternoon for me, here in New Zealand.  But I'll come along anyway, just for the ride.

Cheers, everyone,


----------



## M.S. Verish

We were just featured in an article written by author J.W. Braun. We had no idea he was writing it! it one of the nicest things anyone has done for us. 

http://jwbraun.com/blog/?p=760


----------



## SarahBarnard

Some lovely feedback on The Portal Between.


----------



## John Brinling

Thanks J.M. for the opportunity!
I received my first real review today and it made my day. Funny now, but it seems I've waited years for a "stranger" to review my work and react positively to it.

The review is for my novel "The Ghost Of A Flea." My name is John Brinling, author.

A Pleasant Surprise, August 20, 2010 
By Pallbear (Boston, MA USA)

Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?) 
This review is from: The Ghost Of A Flea (Kindle Edition) 
This book was brought to my attention by a woman who used to be on my team at work because she knew I had a Kindle and an iPad and like to read plus her husband was the author  For several years I had been hearing about the merits of her husband's writing but had never seen any of his work so I bought it to see for myself. I promise my friend that I would try to read the book by September. The book sounded OK and I do like this type of book so I figured I had little to lose except 3 bucks and a few hours and if I really hated it I could stop at anytime. However the surprise was all mine when I found that after I got past the first few introductory paragraphs that it really was good and that I was hooked.

What I really liked about the book was that there was a great deal of psychology involved with all of the mind games going on and the main character (Roger) trying to figure out who was lying to him and who wasn't and why. There was of course all of the traditional murders, mysteries and red herrings involved too.

After a few chapters I thought well this looks pretty much over how can I only be 15% or 20% through the book then the vary next chapter WHAM everything would change again. This element of surprise kept going and changing right up on to the last thrilling page.

One thing to keep in mind is that this was set in the mid-1970s. Often I would think "why doesn't he just call their cell phone or give them his cell phone number" - OH I know - everyone didn't have cell phones in 1975 that's why!

All in all a great book, a fun read that despite the length (just under 9000 locations which is probably about 450 printed pages) and working a full time job I finished in a few days.

The link is: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WQBD96

I have another book out on Kindle and Smashwors. The link is: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSHNUO

Thanks again for helping us struggling authors. Good luck with your material. John Brinling


----------



## terrireid

I know what you mean about reviews from strangers - it's like MAGIC!  I'm fairly new to Kindle publishing - a whole three weeks.  So far nine reviews - most of them are from folks in my town (so, although they didn't have to post a review and they didn't have to give me five stars - you know, for some reason they don't count quite as much   )  Then - I received two reviews from people who had heard about my story from Twitter or from another forum - their reviews were wonderful!  Five stars from each of them.  It kind of validates your work.

Best of luck to all of you!  Thanks for letting my sip on my Diet Pepsi (or Coke Zero, depending on the pub) and visit with you!

Terri


----------



## David McAfee

J.M. Pierce said:


> Very stoked for you David. Sincerely! That is one heck of an achievement!
> 
> Unfortunately FT has been stuck in the mud at 199 for the last two days and I think I've about wore out my keyboard checking every fifteen minutes. I know it will happen, but man, this wait is driving me nuts.
> 
> Here's to another thousand my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to wish everyone a very big congrats on the weeks achievements, milestones, and success stories! Keep striving everyone!





Novelist said:


> David, the 1,000 mark is certainly something to celebrate. Maybe Joe Konrath would dismiss it, but for the general Kindle author it ranks up there quite well. My highest congratulations. We all hope for that, of course. Who would have thought, five years ago, that vampires would be the coolest thing since sliced bread? Only the Dracula crowd. Now they are a mainstream genre.
> 
> To J.M. something will come along to help you break out. As to your Wednesday night at the self-congratulatory pub crawl, it would be a Thursday afternoon for me, here in New Zealand. But I'll come along anyway, just for the ride.
> 
> Cheers, everyone,


Thanks, guys.


----------



## MegHarris

I'm very excited because _In the Mood_, which I put up on Amazon in February, just passed 2000 copies sold. I'm dancing in my office chair!


----------



## Guest

I have no reason to celebrate writing wise, but I just won $265 on a 4team football bet!   Whoo Hoooo!


----------



## Guest

David McAfee said:


> _33 A.D._ officially joined the 1K Club last night.


How long did it take? If its none of my buisness I'll understand. But I am curious.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just published my new short story on Smashwords this morning, and ALREADY I have a review! She didn't leave a rating, sadly, but the review was very nice and positive! 



> You CAN learn all you need to know in kindergarten, or elementary school, as is the case here. Willie's alright in my book. Nice in-depth character profiles and easy-to-read narrative. I was part of the story, feeling Willie's dismay, the chill of the air, the sweet taste of beer (even though I personally hate beer). Nice job! Thanks for the short escape. I look forward to reading more.


My day has been made.


----------



## 13893

Michael Crane said:


> Just published my new short story on Smashwords this morning, and ALREADY I have a review! She didn't leave a rating, sadly, but the review was very nice and positive!
> 
> My day has been made.


Michael, the first time I left a review on Smashwords, I didn't see the place where you mark the rating. So the author didn't get a rating on my review either -- which would have been 5 stars, I believe. And I'm an author!

Your reviewer might have had the same experience.


----------



## Michael Crane

LKRigel said:


> Michael, the first time I left a review on Smashwords, I didn't see the place where you mark the rating. So the author didn't get a rating on my review either -- which would have been 5 stars, I believe. And I'm an author!
> 
> Your reviewer might have had the same experience.


That's what somebody else told me, as well. That's okay, though. I'm still happy with such a nice review that it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Michael Crane

Awe... she took down the review...    Bummer.


----------



## 13893

Michael Crane said:


> Awe... she took down the review...  Bummer.


Maybe she's going to redo it with the rating?


----------



## Michael Crane

LKRigel said:


> Maybe she's going to redo it with the rating?


I hope. It was a really good one and it made me so happy this morning to see it. I hope she puts it back up, rating or no rating.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

These rankings in the Kindle store are definitely a reason to celebrate!!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,386 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#97 in   Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 
#27 in   Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Guest

Brendan Carroll said:


> These rankings in the Kindle store are definitely a reason to celebrate!!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,386 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic
> #27 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


That's pretty darn good. It's rare for me to get down to those numbers lately, though I almost cracked triple digits because of the sponsorship.

I'm doing the final proofreading for the second book in my series. Instead of hating the thing and being anxious to be done with it, I'm actually getting into it! I think it's going to be a great story and really give people plenty of ways to sink their teeth into this series.


----------



## William Meikle

Looks like I can announce that my story "Morning Sickness" will be reprinted in the BEST NEW VAMPIRE TALES anthology. This is one of my older stories, previously published in a UK mag, "Velvet Vampyre"


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Got a nice review on my Facebook page for TURNING BACK THE CLOCK:

"Hey John! Just got done with Turning Back The Clock on my Kindle! I collect Red Sox books and this is one of the best ones I have ever read!! An absolute great read!! Please do a sequel going back to 1908!!!!"


----------



## J.M Pierce

Well thanks to some of my great friends here, Failing Test is finally over the 200 sales mark. As a matter of fact, it is now sitting at 201.

I'm gonna get sappy here for just a moment, only because I am truly grateful to everyone here. I feel very blessed to be a part of this community and am so glad that I made the decision to go it on my own. Had I not made that decision, I would have missed out on some great books and some great people. It is an honor to be included among you all. Take care and have a great week!

J.M.


----------



## Guest




----------



## julieannfelicity

So excited; I only need to sell one more copy of my book to match what I sold last month 

I'm so thankful for each and every sale!

Now I'm off to write more for book 3! Wish me luck


----------



## Michael Crane

julieannfelicity said:


> So excited; I only need to sell one more copy of my book to match what I sold last month
> 
> I'm so thankful for each and every sale!
> 
> Now I'm off to write more for book 3! Wish me luck


Done and done! Great news! Keep it up!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I released my second novel today -- the dark fantasy _Flaming Dove_!


----------



## William Meikle

I though The Invasion had started a fall back down the rankings, but it's gone back up into the top #500, and is back in the top 10 in Kindle>SF.

Snoopy dance time again


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My novel Firefly Island







is listed among Kindle's top 100 bestselling epic fantasy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

DArenson said:


> My novel Firefly Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is listed among Kindle's top 100 bestselling epic fantasy.


Good man!


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> My novel Firefly Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is listed among Kindle's top 100 bestselling epic fantasy.


Excellent news to start the morning! Congrats!!!


----------



## David McAfee

Just sold my 1,600th Kindle book a few minutes ago.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Congrats, Sibel, David, and everyone else!

I checked my sales at 11 last night.  When I woke up at 6 this morning, there were five new sales.  I love when that happens.


----------



## David McAfee

DArenson said:


> Congrats, Sibel, David, and everyone else!
> 
> I checked my sales at 11 last night. When I woke up at 6 this morning, there were five new sales. I love when that happens.


me, too.  I still have Firefly island on my Kindle. I think it's #3 on my TBR list.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> me, too.  I still have Firefly island on my Kindle. I think it's #3 on my TBR list.


Thanks David! The sequel to 33 AD is on _my_ TBR list, so hurry up.


----------



## Michael Crane

This thread always puts me in a good mood.    Congrats all around!  Love hearing success stories like these.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*Dance of Cloaks waves at Flaming Dove as it goes speeeeeeeeeding past it up to the Epic Fantasy list*

Congratz, Daniel!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> *Dance of Cloaks waves at Flaming Dove as it goes speeeeeeeeeding past it up to the Epic Fantasy list*
> 
> Congratz, Daniel!


Oh, we have a little competition then, do we? I'm game. You're on.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

DArenson said:


> Oh, we have a little competition then, do we? I'm game. You're on.


Oh wait wait wait wait.

I meant Flaming Dove is speeding past Dance up the list. I just realized it can be read the other way around.


----------



## karencantwell

Congrats to all here for recent celebrations.    David D - read your review. So cool!  I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Oh wait wait wait wait.
> 
> I meant Flaming Dove is speeding past Dance up the list. I just realized it can be read the other way around.


Too late, Double-D. You've already made my enemy list.

JK. Thanks. And yeah -- I read it the wrong way.  Actually it's Firefly Island, my first novel, which currently appears on the Epic Fantasy Top 100 list. Flaming Dove, my second novel, is in the "paranormal fantasy" category.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Eeew, you jumped ship to the Paranormal category? For shame. Well, we in the Epic Fantasy will hang around waiting for you to regain your senses and come back to a true, proper category! *humph*

Just kidding, hope you sell hundreds. The cover alone should get you halfway there  .

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Eeew, you jumped ship to the Paranormal category? For shame. Well, we in the Epic Fantasy will hang around waiting for you to regain your senses and come back to a true, proper category! *humph*
> 
> Just kidding, hope you sell hundreds. The cover alone should get you halfway there .


Heh, there was no "dark fantasy" category! I picked five, one of them paranormal. I also picked "general fantasy" and "occult". I forget what the others are. You know what though, I think "epic fantasy" still fits -- big war between Heaven and Hell... that's epic. I should add that category too.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

A war between heaven and hell and you didn't pick epic fantasy? *sigh*

If that's not epic, what is?

"Well, you know, I was reading this book, and all these angels and demons were fighting, but it just wasn't _epic_ enough. I think it needed some aliens."


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> A war between heaven and hell and you didn't pick epic fantasy? *sigh*
> 
> If that's not epic, what is?


All right, all right... 

To me, "epic fantasy" meant Lord of the Rings -- orcs, knights, swords, you know... medieval. _Flaming Dove_ is set in a post-Apocalyptic future; Laila, the main character, fights with an Uzi and grenades. But you're right. Epic Fantasy will be added to the Amazon list!


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> All right, all right...
> 
> To me, "epic fantasy" meant Lord of the Rings -- orcs, knights, swords, you know... medieval. _Flaming Dove_ is set in a post-Apocalyptic future; *Laila, the main character, fights with an Uzi and grenades.* But you're right. Epic Fantasy will be added to the Amazon list!


Okay, now I know I'm going to love this and I think I made the right choice buying it this morning.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> Okay, now I know I'm going to love this and I think I made the right choice buying it this morning.


Hots girls with Uzis. What's not to love?


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is today's Kindle Nation Daily sponsor. I'm hoping for a sales spike...


----------



## SarahBarnard

I love the Amazon dashboard DTP thing, I can see sales! 
Another 1 today.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion is today's Kindle Nation Daily sponsor. I'm hoping for a sales spike...


Because normally the Invasion barely sells at all.


----------



## William Meikle

DArenson said:


> Because normally the Invasion barely sells at all.


I want world domination. I have the big chair, the white cat and the evil laugh all ready....


----------



## Michael Crane

williemeikle said:


> I want world domination. I have the big chair, the white cat and the evil laugh all ready....


Hey! That's MY plan!!!  You ripped me off!!!!


----------



## Michael Crane

healeyb said:


> I got my first ever sale last week and I don't even know who bought it. The friends and family that bought my book bought it this week, and they told me when they did so. So some random person of the world purchased my book...
> 
> ...An odd feeling...


A GREAT feeling.  I love it when I see I sold a copy and I don't know who bought it.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

First off, just got in some hard copies of Dance of Cloak...they are GORGEOUS. So far no one's bought one yet, but man, whoever does is going to get themselves a nice cover.

Also got an email from, get this, a Reverend letting me know he enjoyed the Omnibus and wanted to know when Dance of Cloaks was going to hit the iBookstore. A Reverend! Take that everyone who said my books are too dark.

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Also got an email from, get this, a Reverend letting me know he enjoyed the Omnibus and wanted to know when Dance of Cloaks was going to hit the iBookstore. A Reverend! Take that everyone who said my books are too dark.


Wow! That's surreal. I wonder how he'd feel about _Flaming Dove_. Angels, demons, and all that... maybe I don't want to know.


----------



## SarahBarnard

healeyb said:


> I got my first ever sale last week and I don't even know who bought it. The friends and family that bought my book bought it this week, and they told me when they did so. So some random person of the world purchased my book...
> 
> ...An odd feeling...


Those are the BEST sales! I'm always a bit aware that my friends and family are probably buying my books because it's me, not for the writing. But people I don't know? They have no idea who I am and they're buying it for the writing! And that is such a buzz, it's wonderful.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

zomg is that an actual picture of you, Daniel!?!

I mean, I have characters killing children...but at the same time, I think I'm one of the few fantasy authors that has the priests of the good deity actually...good? (You mean they're not secretly corrupted by the bad guy? No way!) Forgiveness and Grace are another constant theme. Or maybe the good ol' Reverend just likes a good read, eh?  

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> zomg is that an actual picture of you, Daniel!?!


What does zomg mean? If you're referring to my avatar pic, yes, that's me. 



Half-Orc said:


> I mean, I have characters killing children...but at the same time, I think I'm one of the few fantasy authors that has the priests of the good deity actually...good? (You mean they're not secretly corrupted by the bad guy? No way!) Forgiveness and Grace are another constant theme. Or maybe the good ol' Reverend just likes a good read, eh?


_Flaming Dove_ doesn't have anything _that_ dark. The archangel Michael, the fallen angel Beelzebub, and other figures from Judeo-Christian beliefs do appear. The book never mocks religion -- everything is very respectful, similar to how McAfee wrote about vampires hunting Jesus, but doesn't include anything offensive to Christians. Still, I do wonder how a religious person would interpret the book.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

zomg is just 'oh my god' with a z thrown in for fun. Try saying it out loud. "zohmygod!"


----------



## julieannfelicity

DArenson said:


> What does zomg mean? If you're referring to my avatar pic, yes, that's me.


Wait a minute ... where's this pic?! I want to see!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

julieannfelicity said:


> Wait a minute ... where's this pic?! I want to see!


My avatar pic -- been up since yesterday morning.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Now that I have learned about "zOMG" I will have to start saying it out loud. See what people think.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

R. Reed said:


> Now that I have learned about "zOMG" I will have to start saying it out loud. See what people think.


My friends and all I do, but we're definitely under the "geek/nerd/gamer fool" classification.


----------



## julieannfelicity

DArenson said:


> My avatar pic -- been up since yesterday morning.


  All I see is your book. Am I looking on the wrong page?


----------



## horse_girl

I saw Timothy Lantz post his full artwork for Flaming Dove. Awesome cover and a great artist!

I finally got my first UK Kindle sale! Small beans to your rankings, guys, but still cool to me.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm celebrating receiving a royalty check for $153 from Lulu, the publisher for my paperback edition of "Recollections." Most of my book sales are for Kindle, but it's nice to get some occasional royalty checks from Lulu, especially since I never know when they're coming.

JimC


----------



## Archer

Wow, so much good news all around!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

julieannfelicity said:


> All I see is your book. Am I looking on the wrong page?


I see me with a dog. Since yesterday morning... weird.


----------



## Michael Crane

julieannfelicity said:


> All I see is your book. Am I looking on the wrong page?


I've noticed the avatar changes can be odd here sometimes. There was one time when I changed the avatar and could see it fine at work, (IE) but at home it was still the old one (on Firefox). Maybe it has to do with the browsers? It changed eventually.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

You guys probably just have to clear your browser's cache.  Browsers cache images, to speed up browsing, but you can clear that.


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> You guys probably just have to clear your browser's cache. Browsers cache images, to speed up browsing, but you can clear that.


Does this require a vacuum cleaner? I think I have some Glass Cleaner or Windex somewhere!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Two Ends of the Pen interviewed me about Flaming Dove!

Read it here: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Today I'm celebrating two things:

1.) I never have to go to work on Tuesdays ever again.
2.) It rained really good this morning and my hydrangeas are hydrated again.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Does having a job interview count as something to celebrate? It would be a low paid "day job" (though actually the graveyard shift) driving a shuttle for a parking garage at LAX, but if I get it I will be employed for the first time in over a year.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Yes that counts!


----------



## kcmay

What a WONDERFUL day it's been!!!

1. I'm down 15 lbs since starting weight watchers 9 weeks ago!  
2. I got a cool, fun assignment at work
3. TKL got another 5 star review from a total stranger!!! This one on Smashwords: "I'm not an experienced fantasy reader, with only a couple of books behind me, but for me this was the best fantasy I've read so far."

:happy dance:


----------



## rudykerkhoven

My book went live yesterday, and of the 5 sales, there are 3 I can't account for.  I didn't actually tell many friends that I put anything online yet, so at least one stranger must have purchased my book!  After 13 years of writing, it's a nice feeling... as long as I don't calculate the hourly wage!

Ah, I hope no one here is doing this for the money...  I know if I was, I would have given up long, long ago.  Probably 12 years ago, to be precise!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm excited.  My first novel, Firefly Island, is selling like hotcakes today.

#57 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic
#60 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is doing great numbers today

#364 Paid in Kindle Store 
#9 in	Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#12 in Kindle Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#18 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion is doing great numbers today


Your book IS the Invasion!


----------



## kcmay

DArenson said:


> I'm excited. My first novel, Firefly Island, is selling like hotcakes today.


Looks like the KND sponsorship is working for ya! GOOD DEAL!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

kcmay said:


> Looks like the KND sponsorship is working for ya! GOOD DEAL!!


Yes. I think it's a combination of KND and my new book reviving interest in the old book. August is quickly becoming my most successful month.


----------



## Guest

Had my first UK sale today!

Dan, your numbers are looking good! KND is definitely a great shot in the arm. And there's still plenty of the day left.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Also: I'm mentioned in Geek Speak Magazine today!

http://geekspeakmagazine.com/archive/issue6/features/zelazny_zealotry_1.htm


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Okay, so after a quick check, I've calculated that for this month I've been average a random fanmail asking about when my next book will come out once every two days. One every two!! If anything will get my butt off the couch and back to editing and writing, it's that.  

David Dalglish


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Half-Orc said:


> Okay, so after a quick check, I've calculated that for this month I've been average a random fanmail asking about when my next book will come out once every two days. One every two!! If anything will get my butt off the couch and back to editing and writing, it's that.
> 
> David Dalglish


That IS awesome, David! Sure keeps a writer going. I got my first piece of fanmail yesterday from someone I don't know at all. Totally chuffed.

I just love reading this thread and hearing about everybody else's good news.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

The first one is the best. I was giddy for hours. Surprised my wife didn't eventually smack me. I thought I'd have maybe five by the end of the year. I was wrong. I love being wrong.

David Dalglish


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Congrats, everyone, on your various good news.

I have a little list:

Sometime in the last couple of days I sold the 3,500th book. That's with two books out, one in mid-February and one in mid-April.

My romance has been popping in and out of the Top 1000 all Kindle sales again for the first time since it spent a couple of weeks there back in June.

Kobo has taken my books down and Amazon has already restored the $2.99 price to Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold and promises it will be restored to Rottweiler Rescue in the next day or so.

I got my first UK sale.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

That's great news, Half-Orc!

My novel Firefly Island







= currently 24th bestselling Epic Fantasy novel on Kindle. I'm wowed.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

DArenson said:


> My novel Firefly Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = currently 24th bestselling Epic Fantasy novel on Kindle. I'm wowed.


*Weight of Blood waves hello up at the big boys on the balconey from his 49th spot*

Next time you go zooming by, my Half-Orcs are going to latch on and see if you'll drag me up there with ya


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> *Weight of Blood waves hello up at the big boys on the balconey from his 49th spot*
> 
> Next time you go zooming by, my Half-Orcs are going to latch on and see if you'll drag me up there with ya


Hello, little orcs!

My world record is hitting 12th bestselling epic fantasy. That was a day to remember with many a screen-cap taken. I'll try to break that record today, but even if I don't, I'm thrilled to be in the top 25.


----------



## Michael Crane

I know this will seem small, but I'm actually very happy about it!  Considering the books haven't been out that long.  As of now, I've sold:

9 copies of IN DECLINE
6 copies of RECOVERY

Hey, gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

That's a great start, Michael (AKA Gumby)!


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> That's a great start, Michael (AKA Gumby)!


Thanks! MY BRAIN HURTS!! 

And congrats to you as well! Not only with the new book, but with FIREFLY ISLAND climbing up the ranks!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

Half-Orc said:


> I was wrong. I love being wrong.
> 
> David Dalglish


David, just ask your wife to be certain to advise you on each occasion, then you will have much to love. It worked for me.

Cheers,


----------



## Gordon Ryan

David, here we go again.  I am justing posting a reply to your latest comment (about being wrong) and an email arrives from Kindle Nation Daily, containing the weekly newsletter.  Who heads the column?  Firefly Island of course.  This worldwide publicity is going to your head.  Pretty soon you'll be telling your wife that you're NEVER wrong.  Right?

Cheers,


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hhahaha.

As an aside, I'm currently chatting on Facebook with both the girlfriend and boyfriend of that prior email. They're stupidly excited, and making me feel like I'm some sort of celebrity. HEheheeh.

Oh, and Novelist, Firefly Island is Daniel's book, not mine  . I'll still be admitting I'm wrong, and often.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

First UK sale of "The Sword and the Dragon"  can't find the UK first sale thread so I'm celbrating here!


----------



## Gordon Ryan

My apologies to both David and Daniel for the confusion.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Novelist said:


> My apologies to both David and Daniel for the confusion.


NO worries. Wasn't the first time our names have been looped around.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> NO worries. Wasn't the first time our names have been looped around.


People call me David all the time. Really.


----------



## 13893

Michael Crane said:


> I know this will seem small, but I'm actually very happy about it! Considering the books haven't been out that long. As of now, I've sold:
> 
> 9 copies of IN DECLINE
> 6 copies of RECOVERY
> 
> Hey, gotta start somewhere!


You're ahead of me, Michael! I'm still handing out free samples.

Although every download gives me a thrill...


----------



## Daniel Arenson

LKRigel said:


> You're ahead of me, Michael! I'm still handing out free samples.
> 
> Although every download gives me a thrill...


My head's spinning... Firefly Island is 16th bestselling epic fantasy. Sales rank is 866 overall.


----------



## Michael Crane

LKRigel said:


> You're ahead of me, Michael! I'm still handing out free samples.
> 
> Although every download gives me a thrill...


As they should.  My real successes so far have been the stories that I put up for free on Smashwords. I get excited each time I see the view/download number jump!


----------



## Chris Redding Author

I think I'd celebrate the first copy sold!
Chris Redding


----------



## rscully

I'm in the Indie Spotlight Today!!

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

rscully said:


> I'm in the Indie Spotlight Today!!
> 
> http://www.theindiespotlight.com/


That is great! Bet you'll see a jump in your sales this week. 

I'm freaking over the moon tonight. Saw that I'd gotten another rating on GoodReads this morning, but I was afraid to look at it, even though it was four stars. Finally got up the courage to read it tonight and it was THE most awesome review I could have hoped for. This guy rarely gives out five stars, so I am stoked to the ceiling. Took a screenshot, printed it off and tacked it to the corkboard.


----------



## rscully

Good for you too N. Gemini Sasson! Nice to have these little wins once in a while to re-energize us


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

rscully said:


> Good for you too N. Gemini Sasson! Nice to have these little wins once in a while to re-energize us


Definitely, R.A. Makes all those hours (>>>years) of writing into the void worthwhile. Knowing that someone escaped the real world for awhile by immersing themselves in your story - that's why we do this, because some other writer did it for us once.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Man, I'm gonna need a bad review or something, my head is swelling up big-time. Got a -third- fan email in one day. One day! This one said they'd just finished book one, and they already rank me up there with Terry Goodkind and Raymond Feist as their favorites.

Well, now that I've established myself as a literary giant, time to wait for the movie offers and six-figure deals to start rooolliiing in.

*waits*

*and waits*

*and waits some more*

David Dalglish


----------



## 13893

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> ... Knowing that someone escaped the real world for awhile by immersing themselves in your story - that's why we do this, because some other writer did it for us once.


I endorse this wholeheartedly.

I grew up in a "chaotic" household. Spent many hours hiding under my bed with comic books and novels. Happy there.


----------



## Vyrl

Luthiel's still out there fighting the good fight, after five and a half years. Always a reason to celebrate.


----------



## terrireid

I just received a five-star review today that actually made me cry - in a good way:

Great Characters & story with the right mix of spooky & mystery, August 25, 2010
By NW Songbird (Oregon) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Loose Ends (A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery) (Kindle Edition)

Got a kindle as a prize to a charity drawing, and had my first read today with this book. It hooked me from the start to the point that I read it until I finished the entire book without doing anything else. Good thing I'm on vacation! Loved all of the characters, Mary, Bradley, Stanley and Rosie. 

It had the right mix of humor, mystery mixed with a new spin on the paranormal, and was a great story interweaving two cases into one. The characters reactions to the paranormal, disbelief and fear was perfect. The play on words between Mary and Bradley, and Mary, Stanley and Rosie are fun to read, and I quite often found myself laughing out loud. It made the characters feel real. The author had both humorous and serious interactions with the ghosts Mary sees, making you feel their plight and pain. The author proves you don't need a lot of blood and guts to sell a good story, with interesting turns and twists. Would make a great movie or even better a fun, spooky series. Terri Reid spins a story that captures the reader from the start, leaving you wanting for more. I want to know more of Mary and her first experiences with the paranormal, and Bradley's story and his search. And you know that Stanley and Rosie must have an interesting story too. I can't wait to see what happens with these characters in future books! 

Kudos, Terri Reid, for a great read---- sure hope you plan on making this a series and give your readers more!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Well, now that I've established myself as a literary giant, time to wait for the movie offers and six-figure deals to start rooolliiing in.
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *and waits*
> 
> *and waits some more*


*Pulls out his own books and sits down to wait with David.*


----------



## tsilver

I'm celebrating selling 51 Kindle editions of Nunzilla Was My Mother and My Stepmother Was a Witch







in the first two weeks since it was published.

I'm walking on air! Thanks to all of you who bought _Nunzilla_, and I hope you enjoy my true story of growing up in three orphanages during the Great Depression.

Terry


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I'm ridiculously pleased that today I sold two copies of _Remix_ and it is now at 23,334 in the Kindle chart.

(Anyone know how the chart works?)


----------



## terrireid

Half-Orc said:


> Man, I'm gonna need a bad review or something, my head is swelling up big-time. Got a -third- fan email in one day. One day! This one said they'd just finished book one, and they already rank me up there with Terry Goodkind and Raymond Feist as their favorites.
> 
> Well, now that I've established myself as a literary giant, time to wait for the movie offers and six-figure deals to start rooolliiing in.
> 
> *waits*
> 
> *and waits*
> 
> *and waits some more*
> 
> David Dalglish


Nice!! Congrats!!!


----------



## R. M. Reed

The unemployment rate in the U.S. just went down by one. I will start a low-paying job in a few days. They say there are tips, so that should help. The company has people start part time, and I will be doing the graveyard shift on weekends. Joy. Driving people around and around, from a parking garage to the airport.


----------



## Michael Crane

Not writing related, but had Jury Duty today--was the FIRST panel to go in this morning. Stuck in the courtroom all day and even made it to the jury box--but didn't have to be questioned because they found their 12 before they got to me. Don't have to go back! W00t!!

Thankfully, I had David McAfee's 33 A.D. to make the experience less painful--just wished I was able to read it more! Thought I'd be in the assembly room all day long.


----------



## 13893

R. Reed said:


> The unemployment rate in the U.S. just went down by one. I will start a low-paying job in a few days. They say there are tips, so that should help. The company has people start part time, and I will be doing the graveyard shift on weekends. Joy. Driving people around and around, from a parking garage to the airport.


Well good for you! This is a real accomplishment in these times. I hope it all works to your benefit!


----------



## OliviaD

Today was a little bit cooler.  Some of my friends had good days, too and then my DD called and said she had a good day as well.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My book Firefly Island







is still among Kindle's top ten epic fantasy novels. Second day in a row.


----------



## J.M Pierce

tsilver said:


> I'm celebrating selling 51 Kindle editions of Nunzilla Was My Mother and My Stepmother Was a Witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the first two weeks since it was published.
> 
> I'm walking on air! Thanks to all of you who bought _Nunzilla_, and I hope you enjoy my true story of growing up in three orphanages during the Great Depression.
> 
> Terry


That is fantastic, Terry, really!



Lexi Revellian said:


> I'm ridiculously pleased that today I sold two copies of _Remix_ and it is now at 23,334 in the Kindle chart.
> 
> (Anyone know how the chart works?)


Nice. A sale a day will keep you in that range or a tad higher. A lot of it depends also on how many other books are selling besides yours.


R. Reed said:


> The unemployment rate in the U.S. just went down by one. I will start a low-paying job in a few days. They say there are tips, so that should help. The company has people start part time, and I will be doing the graveyard shift on weekends. Joy. Driving people around and around, from a parking garage to the airport.


Very, very happy for you! Congrats!



OliviaD said:


> Today was a little bit cooler. Some of my friends had good days, too and then my DD called and said she had a good day as well.


Reasons to smile!



DArenson said:


> My book Firefly Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is still among Kindle's top ten epic fantasy novels. Second day in a row.


It will continue and your new one will achieve the same as well. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## J.M Pierce

My reason to celebrate today...Failing Test was reviewed and I was interviewed for Breakout Book Review today!!!! Check it out.

http://breakoutbooks.blogspot.com/2010/08/failing-test-by-jm-pierce.html

Thank you, Imogen! I really do appreciate the chance. Take care all and have a great evening!

J.M.


----------



## Guest

Got a 5* review that compared my epic to Tolkien, and the cover for my newest is in.  You can see the cover at  www.mrmathias.com  The Dragoneers page at the bottom.


----------



## Guest

Oh yeah, this is cut and pasted form amazon UK on The Sword and the Dragon!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,183 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#26 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#23 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales 
#40 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic 

Now if I could only do that in the US too!  Not bad for my first month at this!


----------



## rscully

Right on! Love to see people doing well in the polls, good show!

I just yo-yo up and down, floating, never as high as you just posted, but in the double digits/below 100 for sci-fi series, quite often.


----------



## Guest

rscully said:


> Right on! Love to see people doing well in the polls, good show!
> 
> I just yo-yo up and down, floating, never as high as you just posted, but in the double digits/below 100 for sci-fi series, quite often.


I have yet to stay high in the polls, maybe this time. I need the US polls to look that way!


----------



## William L.K.

Hello all!  I am celebrating because I just found out that my book wound up on 2 websites as a recommendation for worthwhile reading.  I had no idea!  I stumbled across one site and a friend of mine found it on another.  WEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## Victorine

scififan said:


> Hello all! I am celebrating because I just found out that my book wound up on 2 websites as a recommendation for worthwhile reading. I had no idea! I stumbled across one site and a friend of mine found it on another. WEEEEEEE!!!!!!


Congratulations! That's so awesome!

Vicki


----------



## Gordon Ryan

DArenson said:


> *Pulls out his own books and sits down to wait with David.*


Hey, David and Daniel, why are we sitting around this room waiting . . . waiting . . . and waiting? Is something coming? Fame? Fortune? Frustration?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Have a third draft of my baseball thriller finished; mainly re-worked the short and fixed typos that I found... there's some passive voice I need to think about... will do that in December.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Novelist said:


> Hey, David and Daniel, why are we sitting around this room waiting . . . waiting . . . and waiting? Is something coming? Fame? Fortune? Frustration?


We're waiting for Hollywood to make movies from our books!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Interview and a review posted on Two Ends of the Pen. 5-stars. Wooooo!

http://networkedblogs.com/7dHnn

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> Interview and a review posted on Two Ends of the Pen. 5-stars. Wooooo!
> 
> http://networkedblogs.com/7dHnn
> 
> David Dalglish


Nice! I just read the interview. Very cool.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Interview and a review posted on Two Ends of the Pen. 5-stars. Wooooo!
> 
> http://networkedblogs.com/7dHnn
> 
> David Dalglish


Woo, congrats!


----------



## terrireid

I sold book 100 today!!!    It's been available through Amazon since Aug 2 and now through Smashwords since August 24th.  Too bad we don't have an icon for a happy dance.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That's awesome Terri!

Just got an email from The New Book Review (http://www.thenewbookreview.blogspot.com/). They'll be reposting Rob Duperre's wonderful review of my second book tomorrow. Exciting!

David Dalglish


----------



## terrireid

Half-Orc said:


> That's awesome Terri!
> 
> Just got an email from The New Book Review (http://www.thenewbookreview.blogspot.com/). They'll be reposting Rob Duperre's wonderful review of my second book tomorrow. Exciting!
> 
> David Dalglish


WOW!! Good for you!!! Okay - you need the happy dance icon too!


----------



## William Meikle

Over 100 copies of The Invasion sold this week on Amazon.com, for the 2nd week in a row! Woot!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Michael Crane

healeyb said:


> I can only dream of the kind of success you guys have been having! Congratulations!


On the same boat as you, but give it time. 

BTW, just downloaded your sample. Sounds like the type of book I'd like. I love "slice-of-life" type pieces and reading the description makes me think of Richard Yates' Revolutionary Road. Will certainly bookmark it! Keep writing!


----------



## karencantwell

Oy! It's been a crazy couple a days!  I went from #900 something in bestsellers rank to 115 at my highest yesterday and #2 in Romantic Suspense (higher than an Evanovich book!) and for the first time, broke 100+ sales in one day.  Can barely concentrate.  They don't have a smiley big enough here for me.


----------



## karencantwell

Oh, and the new cushions for my couch came today. Long story. BIG win, so had to mention.


----------



## 13893

hurray everyone!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I had a smashing good time with my KND early this week.  Sold about 100 books.  Today I was suffering from KND withdrawal and feeling rather low about the slowing sales... went out for a five minute walk, came back, and saw that I sold two books while walking.  Now I feel better!


----------



## Guest

The Sword and the Dragon's overdue edit is now complete and the mastered file is now uploaded to Amazon.  Should be live just in time for K3


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion just hit #4 in the Kindle>Horror chart on Amazon UK


----------



## Guest

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just hit #4 in the Kindle>Horror chart on Amazon UK


#4 is rocking.... Im getting close. Heres The Sword and the Dragon's current stats in the UK

#34 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Contemporary 
#29 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales 
#50 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## 13500

healeyb said:


> You may have just made my day.


healeyb--I'm going to sample it. I read (and write) slice of life stuff as well.

Someday we, too, will be on a bestseller list...but not with Jonathan Franzen's new novel coming out in the Fall. 

Karen


----------



## Michael Crane

KarenW.B. said:


> healeyb--I'm going to sample it. I read (and write) slice of life stuff as well.


Same here.  My short stories, at least. The book I'm working on is a little different, but I love reading/writing stories that are about everyday people facing everyday situations.


----------



## William L.K.

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just hit #4 in the Kindle>Horror chart on Amazon UK


Congrats! From one William to another!


----------



## William Meikle

scififan said:


> Congrats! From one William to another!


I'm Willie to my wife and friends, William to my mother and my readers, and Bill to juvenile types who giggle at knob jokes....


----------



## William L.K.

williemeikle said:


> I'm Willie to my wife and friends, William to my mother and my readers, and Bill to juvenile types who giggle at knob jokes....


I'm William to my readers, Bill to my wife and friends, and I'll always be Billy to my Mom.


----------



## Bridget S

I love reading everyone's good news


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm so excited this morning (even after having had to sit in the hallway of my work for almost an hour and a half because my security key card wouldn't work until 7:20 am)!   

Not only have my sales matched July's and I got my first royalty payment today from Amazon ... another service person sampled AND downloaded my book (Operation e-Book Drop)!  Today couldn't get any better ... oh wait, it's FRIDAY too!!  WOOT!

(Sorry ... I've got to use all these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... even if it means stealing them from other's, LOL)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

julieannfelicity said:


> (Sorry ... I've got to use all these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ... even if it means stealing them from other's, LOL)


Uh oh... remember what happened last time somebody stole those !!!? It did not end well. 

My own humble news for the day: Google Alerts found a blog discussing Firefly Island







, my first fantasy novel. I'm not sure about the etiquette of quoting the blog here, but the comments were very positive. I hope this person also posts an Amazon review! Firefly Island has been having its best month yet.

Flaming Dove







, the new novel, isn't selling quite as much as Firefly Island yet, but it's still finding new readers every day, and I'm optimistic that it will soon catch up and even surpass Firefly Island in sales.


----------



## Michael Crane

My two short stories on Smashwords are still getting some impressive stats.  As of today, CANARY has 91 downloads/views and TODAY, I TOLD A LIE has 94 downloads/views.  I'd say that's an accomplishment.  Maybe it'll even get to triple digits soon on the both of them.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Pfft. This is the pub. Post those comments!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Pfft. This is the pub. Post those comments!


If somebody posts a review, blogs, or emails you about your novel -- do you ask their permission before quoting them here? Or you think if they posted it, it's fair to repeat?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I repeat my emails all the time on Facebook. Generally the people who emailed me will then show up and be flattered. As for blogs and whatnot, just give a link to where you got it from. Everyone likes a bit of extra exposure


----------



## Valmore Daniels

For a posted review or blog, it's already public.  As long as the quote isn't taken out of context, and as long as you credit the source (especially with a linkback), why not re-post?  The only time I wouldn't is if they sent me a private pm or email - then I would ask permission.


----------



## kcmay

My novella, Sole Sacrifice, already has 1 sale! It was probably my mom, but hey.


----------



## Michael Crane

kcmay said:


> My novella, Sole Sacrifice, already has 1 sale! It was probably my mom, but hey.


A sale is a sale!!  Congrats!


----------



## Harry Shannon

I sold my first short to an ezine called Twilight Tales for $15.00 and still have the check. Enjoy the moment!


----------



## Michael Crane

Joel Arnold just gave IN DECLINE 5 stars on Amazon!   My day is made!

I hope nobody minds if I share the review here:



> In Decline (stories) by Michael Crane is a diverse mix of stories with a nice variety of characters and points of view. He tackles alienation, loneliness, addiction, divorce, and does it in a very real and honest way. I think my favorite story was 'Uncle Lenny' - written from a boy's point of view, Crane really captured the confusing feelings and misplaced guilt of his young protagonist. I'm glad I gave this author a try, and hope you will, too!


----------



## kcmay

Wow that's a terrific review! Congrats!


----------



## Michael Crane

kcmay said:


> Wow that's a terrific review! Congrats!


Thanks!!  It's a really nice way to start off the morning. Having jury duty and having to take my hamster to the vet, it's been a pretty hectic week, so that makes me feel excellent!


----------



## daveconifer

DArenson said:


> If somebody posts a review, blogs, or emails you about your novel -- do you ask their permission before quoting them here? Or you think if they posted it, it's fair to repeat?


I feel free to post reviews or blogged material.

I also get emails, especially on my wrestling books, that I'm often tempted to share but don't. My rationale is that the writer chose to send it through a private channel and I feel like I should honor his or her choice. So I just keep them to myself. I know that might sound silly but that's just how I roll...


----------



## terrireid

DArenson said:


> I had a smashing good time with my KND early this week. Sold about 100 books. Today I was suffering from KND withdrawal and feeling rather low about the slowing sales... went out for a five minute walk, came back, and saw that I sold two books while walking. Now I feel better!


That's wonderful - and very heartening to us newbies.


----------



## terrireid

DArenson said:


> Uh oh... remember what happened last time somebody stole those !!!? It did not end well.
> 
> My own humble news for the day: Google Alerts found a blog discussing Firefly Island
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my first fantasy novel. I'm not sure about the etiquette of quoting the blog here, but the comments were very positive. I hope this person also posts an Amazon review! Firefly Island has been having its best month yet.
> 
> Flaming Dove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the new novel, isn't selling quite as much as Firefly Island yet, but it's still finding new readers every day, and I'm optimistic that it will soon catch up and even surpass Firefly Island in sales.


Great idea - Google alerts - thanks and congrats again.


----------



## terrireid

So - I tried going through and congratulating everyone separately - but whoa - so much good news!!!  Congrats everyone!!!  
It's excited to hear the high stats from Smashwords and Amazon!  

My good news for the day - nice stats on Amazon:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #5,162 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#26 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## William Meikle

I have a story on the top Sci-Fi podcast site *Escapepod* today for your listening pleasure: Variations on a Theme, read by Zachary Ricks of Flying Island Press

http://escapepod.org/tag/william-meikle/


----------



## Maud Muller

The reason I'm so happy is that my novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover, just received another great review. This one is from *BookWenches*. *Happily Ever After Reviews* also gave the book a wonderful review. Both reviews are posted on the Kindle page. Here are short excerpts from both of the reviews. You can view the books trailer and read excerpts at my website http:EMMuller.com.

Kylie at *Happily Ever After Reviews * writes: "E.M. Muller's Confessions of a Liberal Lover is poignantly funny from start to finish. Not just a story of finding the right guy, but of finding oneself....With a sassy and smart heroine, and a gargoyle that's part fairy godmother and part Jiminy Cricket, Confessions of a Liberal Lover is the perfect book for any girl who ever felt overshadowed by a sibling, misunderstood by a parent, or turned herself inside out for a guy.

Bobby at* BookWenches * writes: E. M. Muller's Confessions of a Liberal Lover is a humorous spin on a fairy tale that features a woman whose misguided belief that she needs a man in order to be happy turns her life into a series of romantic misadventures. This is a quick and light read with a serious message about love, respect, and self-determination, and I found it to be both charming and thought-provokin


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove, my dark fantasy novel, is featured today at Spalding's Racket!  Gotta love the Racket (and Spalding).


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Honestly having trouble finding reasons to celebrate right this second, but I think I'm gonna celebrate anyway.  Life's always better with a party.


----------



## William Meikle

Impressive figures right now at Amazon UK for The Invasion

#144 in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle > Horror


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My novel Firefly Island -- still a Kindle "epic fantasy" bestseller, been on the list since Monday!


----------



## kcmay

DArenson said:


> My novel Firefly Island -- still a Kindle "epic fantasy" bestseller, been on the list since Monday!


I wish I could imagine what that feels like! I'm really happy for you, despite being this rather lovely shade of green (if I do say so myself).


----------



## Archer

I have some good news! I have just been named official Ruler of the Universe! Mmmmuahahahahaaaaaa! You are all undair my powair! Geeeyahahahahahaaaa! Kneel before me, pathetic minions! Eckleckleckle! 

(ahem)

I mean...great news from all corners, everyone! 

(Note to self: stay away from the keyboard when feverish and under influence of meds. Repeat--stay away!)


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Chris J. Randolph said:


> Honestly having trouble finding reasons to celebrate right this second, but I think I'm gonna celebrate anyway. Life's always better with a party.


Scratch that. I sold a copy of Vengar today. Time to crack a beer.


----------



## kcmay

I sold a whopping two copies today! /happy dance


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

kcmay said:


> I sold a whopping two copies today! /happy dance


High-five!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

My friend called to tell me that when he went to the Science Fiction and Fantasy main page in the iBookstore, it showed him six main 'featured' books. There was one by Robert Jordan, George R. R. Martin, Brent Weeks...and then there was my Omnibus.

That's right. The iBookstore peeps chose to 'feature' my compilation book.

Holy. Cow.

You hear me Smashwords? You don't send me the Apple numbers soon I'll be bashing in Mark's door and hijacking his computer to hold for ransom.

David Dalglish


----------



## 16205

Got my first royalty check from Createspace today.  I was happy to see it in my bank account this morning.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got my second fanmail for the day. Going to quote one particularly awesome part.



> I have never felt the need to write to anyone regarding their books before but I must let you know. I haven't read a book for a few years now as nothing has really taken my fancy but after reading the first instalment I knew I was on to a winner.
> 
> I am at the moment about to start the third book and I must say I am hooked. The characters are well fleshed out and I really feel for them. When they lost their child I actually felt some activity in my tear ducts so it must have touched a nerve and to me that is why I read, to feel and experience things that fills me with wonder and frightens me to my core. The word is experience and that you have helped me do.


David Dalglish


----------



## terrireid

Half-Orc said:


> Got my second fanmail for the day. Going to quote one particularly awesome part.
> 
> David Dalglish


awesome!


----------



## terrireid

archer said:


> I have some good news! I have just been named official Ruler of the Universe! Mmmmuahahahahaaaaaa! You are all undair my powair! Geeeyahahahahahaaaa! Kneel before me, pathetic minions! Eckleckleckle!
> 
> (ahem)
> 
> I mean...great news from all corners, everyone!
> 
> (Note to self: stay away from the keyboard when feverish and under influence of meds. Repeat--stay away!)


LOL That was so great!!!!


----------



## terrireid

kcmay said:


> I sold a whopping two copies today! /happy dance


And they'll tell two friends, and they'll tell two friends, and so on, and so on...
Congrats!!!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Half-Orc said:


> My friend called to tell me that when he went to the Science Fiction and Fantasy main page in the iBookstore, it showed him six main 'featured' books. There was one by Robert Jordan, George R. R. Martin, Brent Weeks...and then there was my Omnibus.
> 
> That's right. The iBookstore peeps chose to 'feature' my compilation book.
> 
> Holy. Cow.
> 
> David Dalglish


That's very cool!!
Dawn


----------



## William Meikle

The brilliant retro cover is here for the Call of Lovecraft anthology, which includes stories by H P Lovecraft, Ramsey Campbell... and me!


----------



## traceya

Just dropped by for a virtual brandy [I'm currently sick with a cold and believe brandy is a cure  ] and to tell you that after 12 months of seeing my poor baby Shayla [my dog] suffering from who knew what I finally found a vet with an answer and a cure and Shay is back to her usual, lovable, crazy self  To say that I'm happy is to downplay the word 'happy'.

Now before the brandy mixes adversely with my cold meds I'll head off

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Daniel Arenson

traceya said:


> Just dropped by for a virtual brandy [I'm currently sick with a cold and believe brandy is a cure  ] and to tell you that after 12 months of seeing my poor baby Shayla [my dog] suffering from who knew what I finally found a vet with an answer and a cure and Shay is back to her usual, lovable, crazy self  To say that I'm happy is to downplay the word 'happy'.


Here ya go, Trace:


----------



## traceya

DArenson said:


> Here ya go, Trace:


ROFLMAO - thanks Daniel I needed that


----------



## kcmay

traceya said:


> after 12 months of seeing my poor baby Shayla [my dog] suffering from who knew what I finally found a vet with an answer and a cure and Shay is back to her usual, lovable, crazy self  To say that I'm happy is to downplay the word 'happy'.


HURRAY!! There's nothing worse than having a sick fur-baby. Glad to know she's better now!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

This is cool (I think?). Amazon discounted my novella to 89 cents, even though the only other place it's available is Smashwords for 99 cents.


----------



## kcmay

Mine's on sale today, too. Maybe that'll help boost my sales numbers.


----------



## 13500

kcmay said:


> Mine's on sale today, too. Maybe that'll help boost my sales numbers.


Good luck! I wish you many sales.

Karen


----------



## Debra L Martin

I got an awesome 5 star review for my novelette, THE RIGHT PATH.  I was totally blown away.  Was definitely doing the Happy Dance


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Deb Martin said:


> I got an awesome 5 star review for my novelette, THE RIGHT PATH. I was totally blown away. Was definitely doing the Happy Dance


Can you get that happy dance on video? I'd like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

I suspect it's something like this...


----------



## kcmay

I'm celebrating not being a total idiot! I was unhappy with the ending for my current WIP. There I sat, staring at it with my wrinkled brow. Then it dawned on me how to fix it. Now I can't believe it took me so long to figure that out.


----------



## David McAfee

I just checked my numbers and discovered that _33 A.D._ has sold over 500 copies in August.

My first 500 book month.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Just checked DTP to see if I have sold any superhero books, and...no. But I sold a Xanth! For a total of three in August!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

David McAfee said:


> I just checked my numbers and discovered that _33 A.D._ has sold over 500 copies in August.
> 
> My first 500 book month.


Awesome!


----------



## traceya

kcmay said:


> I'm celebrating not being a total idiot! I was unhappy with the ending for my current WIP. There I sat, staring at it with my wrinkled brow. Then it dawned on me how to fix it. Now I can't believe it took me so long to figure that out.


Way to go K.C. - I know the feeling well of staring at the written page and knowing it's wrong but not knowing how to fix it so congratulations


----------



## rcanepa

Woooooo, I just finished my second-draft revisions on my WIP.  It was a 16k rough draft "skeleton" that I knew would need a lot of work.  After finishing it tonight after an all-day marathon, it's up to 37k.  Almost an official novel there.

This thing has been a pain the whole way, so it's doubly glad to finish it.  Now I can tidy up one or two things I know I need to change and then send it to my editor. 

(Congrats on everyone's celebrations; I should have come in here a long time ago)


----------



## Archer

R. Reed said:


> Just checked DTP to see if I have sold any superhero books, and...no. But I sold a Xanth! For a total of three in August!


Robin...are you sure you haven't sold any superhero books? Check again in an hour or so.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Sold a couple more and the ones on Kindle UK mean I sit happily at.....


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #14,898 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #92 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Contemporary


92!! Top 100, that's made me grin like a cheshire cat.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Slow, but steady seems to be Failing Test's battle cry. As of this morning I have had the best month that I've had yet. And though it isn't even a tenth of the sales McAfee has shown, I still have my goal in tact of increasing sales each month. I'm close to finishing another book, and then another right after that. Other than this danged cold, I'm smilin'.

Congrats to everyone on their achievements.

Oh yeah, Tracey, pass over that Brandy. I might need a couple of shots if it helps with a cold!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Archer (the Paladin) said:


> Robin...are you sure you haven't sold any superhero books? Check again in an hour or so.


What a coincidence! Just after Archer asked this question, the report said that a copy of Powers vs. Power, Book One, was sold. Now who could have bought it? I can't imagine what kind and generous soul would have gone out of her way to purchase a copy.

Thanks, Archer.


----------



## SarahBarnard

**Happy Dance**


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #725 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Contemporary


Number 6 Yeah, I know it won't last but it looks great right now.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm just happy that this week is over.  Filled with both good and bad things.  Doing much better today, and looking at the glowing review of IN DECLINE from Joel Arnold makes me feel a lot better.  Sometimes that's all it takes.


----------



## kcmay

A fantasy review blogger is reading my book!!
http://fantasybookcritic.blogspot.com/

"The Kinshield Legacy by KC May - originally published in 2005 by a small press and republished in 2010 by the author on rights reversion; standalone (I think) in a more traditional fantasy universe, but quite engaging so far - will finish and review soon, by mid-September most likely."

/happy dance


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> A fantasy review blogger is reading my book!!
> http://fantasybookcritic.blogspot.com/


Fantastic !


----------



## Monique

I set a goal for myself this month that I really didn't think I could reach. And now, I'm just 6 sales away from what I thought was a silly goal of 75 for the month. That would be huge for me. I know it's not much in the grand scheme, but it would be "cupcake moment" for me. 

Wish me luck! I'm so close.


----------



## Michael Crane

Well, some good news for the weekend.  Both of my stories, CANARY and TODAY, I TOLD A LIE have made it past the 100 mark in download/views on Smashwords.  I can't even explain how happy that makes me.  They're free, but to think that many people have checked out my work within the past few weeks makes me ecstatic and I hope it'll drive some of them to check out IN DECLINE.


----------



## Monique

That's great, Michael. People wanting to read your work is always exciting. Nice job!


----------



## Michael Crane

Monique said:


> That's great, Michael. People wanting to read your work is always exciting. Nice job!


Thanks!  I'm pretty proud of that. And it's nice that I've found another outlet to release some of my single short stories.


----------



## kcmay

Monique said:


> Wish me luck! I'm so close.


Good luck! You'll get there


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

kcmay said:


> A fantasy review blogger is reading my book!!
> http://fantasybookcritic.blogspot.com/
> 
> "The Kinshield Legacy by KC May - originally published in 2005 by a small press and republished in 2010 by the author on rights reversion; standalone (I think) in a more traditional fantasy universe, but quite engaging so far - will finish and review soon, by mid-September most likely."
> 
> /happy dance


Congratulations!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just uploaded Flaming Dove into CreateSpace and sent it for approval.  Hopefully there will be a paperback soon.


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> I just uploaded Flaming Dove into CreateSpace and sent it for approval. Hopefully there will be a paperback soon.


Excellent! Is that expensive to do with them? I don't think I'd do it for my short story collection, but if I end up ever finishing this novel, I wouldn't mind having it available in paperback if their prices are reasonable.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> Excellent! Is that expensive to do with them? I don't think I'd do it for my short story collection, but if I end up ever finishing this novel, I wouldn't mind having it available in paperback if their prices are reasonable.


Costs $39 to use their "pro plan", which I recommend. And you earn high royalties, so you earn that back quickly.


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> Costs $39 to use their "pro plan", which I recommend. And you earn high royalties, so you earn that back quickly.


Really?? Only that much??!!  For some reason, I thought it was more expensive. Maybe I was looking at the wrong thing at their site.

In that case, I may go ahead and do that for IN DECLINE. There are some folks who have been bugging me for a paperback edition.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> Really?? Only that much??!!  For some reason, I thought it was more expensive. Maybe I was looking at the wrong thing at their site.
> 
> In that case, I may go ahead and do that for IN DECLINE. There are some folks who have been bugging me for a paperback edition.


Well... they offer editing and design services, and those are pricey. But you don't need to buy those. The very basic option is free, but I upgraded to pro plan for $39, which means the books will be more affordable and the royalties higher.


----------



## Michael Crane

Awesome.  Thanks for the help!  I will have to consider that.


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is riding the charts on Amazon.com

#7 in Kindle> Science Fiction,
#9 in Kindle > Horror 

And #17 in ALL horror books.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Monique said:


> I set a goal for myself this month that I really didn't think I could reach. And now, I'm just 6 sales away from what I thought was a silly goal of 75 for the month. That would be huge for me. I know it's not much in the grand scheme, but it would be "cupcake moment" for me.
> 
> Wish me luck! I'm so close.


Don't sell your achievement short! That is a fantastic number. Congrats and here's some sprinkles for when it's cupcake time!


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion is riding the charts on Amazon.com
> 
> #7 in Kindle> Science Fiction,
> #9 in Kindle > Horror
> 
> And #17 in ALL horror books.


You are the man, Willie.


----------



## Monique

J.M. Pierce said:


> Don't sell your achievement short! That is a fantastic number. Congrats and here's some sprinkles for when it's cupcake time!


Sprinkles! Thanks, JM!

I think I cursified myself by posting here. But, there's still time. I don't want to bust out the ancient sales dance, but if I have to...


----------



## Kippoe

I just found out my book will be featured on KindleCheapReads.com on Sept. 5 
http://kindlecheapreads.com/


----------



## Michael Crane

Kippoe said:


> I just found out my book will be featured on KindleCheapReads.com on Sept. 5
> http://kindlecheapreads.com/


Excellent!! Congrats!


----------



## Maud Muller

I sold a book! I almost made enough to cover the two clicks on my Facebook Ad today. 

E.M.


----------



## Monique

Kippoe said:


> I just found out my book will be featured on KindleCheapReads.com on Sept. 5
> http://kindlecheapreads.com/


Hey, that's great. Should be good exposure!


----------



## Author Eyes

Kippoe said:


> I just found out my book will be featured on KindleCheapReads.com on Sept. 5
> http://kindlecheapreads.com/


Cool, Kippoe!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Kippoe said:


> I just found out my book will be featured on KindleCheapReads.com on Sept. 5
> http://kindlecheapreads.com/


Saweeeet! Karma is a wonderous thing. Thanks again for the interview on your site.

J.M.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

After about 8 hours, I have _finally_ put in all the edits of my run-throughs of Shadows of Grace into the computer. Whew. So freaking glad that's over with.

David Dalglish


----------



## Paul Clayton

Well, we got a new vacuum cleaner.  And it really sucks!  The cat, a Siamese-Tabby mutt puts out this downy hair that floats and ends up everywere.  And the dog's been dropping clumps of hair all over.  Felt like having him sheared... or worse.  But the new gizzy saved the day.  Now where'd I put that beer...


----------



## kcmay

The Cardinals beat the Bears!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Kippoe said:


> I just found out my book will be featured on KindleCheapReads.com on Sept. 5
> http://kindlecheapreads.com/


Excellent! And thanks for the link. Looks like a great site!

Sold my first book on Smashwords today. Yay!


----------



## Guest

I put "The Sword and the Dragon" on Smashwords so I could give a longer preview.  I priced the book at $ 11.88 because I didn't want to undercut my Amazon price and I feel that the extra hassle for formatting for Smashword makes it worth more.....    

 To my great suprise I have two sales at $ 11.88  plus 5 yesterday and today on Amazon for $ 8.88


----------



## William Meikle

Woke up to find that The Invasion has dipped below #300 in the Kindle ranks, and had it's best selling day so far yesterday. 

And it's at #15 in the Horror charts for ALL horror books, not just Kindle.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Our friend HP Mallory blogged about my novel Flaming Dove







.

http://urbanfantasyauthor.blogspot.com

She writes:



> *Look how gorgeous this cover is!*
> 
> So I just loaded three new authors to the indie site over at www.indieurbanfantasy.com and I just have to share this amazing cover with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that gorgeous or what? The book is by Daniel Arenson and here is a synopsis:
> 
> *Outcast from Hell. Banished from Heaven. Lost on Earth.*
> 
> The battle of Armageddon was finally fought... and ended with no clear victor. Upon the mountain, the armies of Hell and Heaven beat each other into a bloody, uneasy standstill, leaving the Earth in ruins. Armageddon should have ended with Heaven winning, ushering in an era of peace. That's what the prophecies said. Instead, the two armies--one of angels, one of demons--hunker down in the scorched planet, lick their wounds, and gear up for a prolonged war with no end in sight.
> 
> In this chaos of warring armies and ruined landscapes, Laila doesn't want to take sides. Her mother was an angel, her father a demon; she is outcast from both camps. And yet both armies need her, for with her mixed blood, Laila can become the ultimate spy... or ultimate soldier. As the armies of Heaven and Hell pursue her, Laila's only war is within her heart--a struggle between her demonic and heavenly blood.
> 
> OK so that one is on my reading list fo sure!! It would have made it just based on the cover alone but that description is pretty freakin' amazing as well!


Thanks, HP!


----------



## Author Eyes

Well, I was kinda depressed because no one was buying the Kindle edition of Radium Halos, until I discovered there is something wrong with the pricing. I notified my publisher, and she is fixing it. Soon, readers will once again be able to download a copy! (meanwhile, I hope they hopped over to Smashwords)...


----------



## Guest

I wrote a short story, made a cover and uploaded it to smashwords this weekend as a free teaser for my Epic. and between other titles I had 90 samples downloaded at smashwords which will result in 40+ sales if my current average holds.


----------



## David McAfee

Monique said:


> I set a goal for myself this month that I really didn't think I could reach. And now, I'm just 6 sales away from what I thought was a silly goal of 75 for the month. That would be huge for me. I know it's not much in the grand scheme, but it would be "cupcake moment" for me.
> 
> Wish me luck! I'm so close.


You're one closer, Monique.


----------



## David McAfee

Michael Crane said:


> I'm just happy that this week is over. Filled with both good and bad things. Doing much better today, and looking at the glowing review of IN DECLINE from Joel Arnold makes me feel a lot better. Sometimes that's all it takes.


Cheer up, Micheal. I finally grabbed my copy of IN DECLINE. 

Been meaning to pick this one up for a while now.


----------



## Michael Crane

David McAfee said:


> Cheer up, Micheal. I finally grabbed my copy of IN DECLINE.
> 
> Been meaning to pick this one up for a while now.


Thanks! I hope you enjoy it! Very happy to hear that.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got my first review of an Amazon Vine reviewer, by our own L. C. Evans!

"All the action and conflict lead to a climactic event when Thren Felhorn, ruler of the thieves, attempts to wipe out the opposition and finally take control of everything. Some of the characters live and some die violently, but loose ends are tied up in a dramatic battle that overtakes the city. 

Highly recommended"

w00t

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Got my first review of an Amazon Vine reviewer, by our own L. C. Evans!
> 
> "All the action and conflict lead to a climactic event when Thren Felhorn, ruler of the thieves, attempts to wipe out the opposition and finally take control of everything. Some of the characters live and some die violently, but loose ends are tied up in a dramatic battle that overtakes the city.
> 
> Highly recommended"
> 
> w00t
> 
> David Dalglish


nice


----------



## David McAfee

Amazon Vine? What's that?


----------



## tsilver

I drank a toast to everyone's success and now I'm a little dizzy.

Terry


----------



## Michael Crane

David McAfee said:


> Amazon Vine? What's that?


I think that's something that's offered to very active and respected reviewers. They're given stuff to write reviews for. I was offered that when I used to be pretty active, but I don't like to be forced to review things. They always turn out horrible. That's why if I review something, it's usually on the spot and I'm feeling the moment for it.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm in a celebrating mood! My kitty, Twinkle (pictures are posted on my personal FB page; she's the gray kitten), was returned to us today after being stolen on Thursday morning!

She was missing Thursday morning and I figured she'd return that night, but when she didn't return I feared the worst. She's a sneaky little thing and always gets through my husband's legs when he goes out in the morning. We already lost a cat this year (RIP Meowy) and I didn't want to have something as painful as that happen again. Anyways, I talked to the girls on my street (they always have a knack of catching Twinkle when she gets out) and one finally confessed that her cousin had actually stolen Twinkle. I asked for his phone # and she said she didn't know it. I asked for her parents and she said they didn't get home until 11 pm (city kids . The kids on my street all seem to be latch-key kids. It's so disheartening). This was on Saturday morning. I asked again Saturday night, she said her cousin was supposed to come by and visit. He never came. I asked her again finally last night and my kids confronted her, and she said she hasn't heard from him. I finally told her (because I wanted my


Spoiler



damn


 cat back! ), if she returned the cat to me by Friday this week, I would give her a reward for telling me the truth and I wouldn't ask any other questions. I just wanted my cat back! Well I'm happy to report that a guy stopped by our house this morning and handed Twinkle to my oldest son, saying the guy that stole her asked him to return her.

Now, I'm sure Twink was on our street this whole time and I'm sure the reward was just enough for whoever stole her to return her, but I don't care. I'm just happy to have my little girl back!


----------



## kcmay

julieannfelicity said:


> I'm in a celebrating mood! My kitty, Twinkle (pictures are posted on my personal FB page; she's the gray kitten), was returned to us today after being stolen on Thursday morning!


Oh my gosh, what a relief!! I remember too well when my dog went missing in the heat of the Phoenix summer. So glad to know Twinkle is home safe and sound!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Yay for returned kittens!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Did you have to pay the reward? I hate to think of a kitty thief being rewarded.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Sales, Kindle UK, and yes that was plural, more than 1.... 

I am a happy bunny.


----------



## julieannfelicity

R. Reed said:


> Did you have to pay the reward? I hate to think of a kitty thief being rewarded.


I didn't pay the thief. I will be giving the little girl, who told me what happened, $25. She didn't have to tell me, you know, and I wanted to reward her for being honest (even if Twinkle was on my street). I was just happy to know (when she told me she knew where she was) that Twinkle was alive! When we lost our other cat (Meowy; she's the black & white kitty in my FB pictures), my husband found her dead in our front yard . We buried her in our back yard and planted flowers; it's now the Meowy memorial garden.



kcmay said:


> Oh my gosh, what a relief!! I remember too well when my dog went missing in the heat of the Phoenix summer. So glad to know Twinkle is home safe and sound!


Did your pup come back?!


----------



## Michael Crane

I sold my 10th copy of IN DECLINE today.  I'd say that's a great way to get this week started!  For a short story collection, that ain't bad!


----------



## Monique

David McAfee said:


> You're one closer, Monique.


Thank you, David! I think you have the magic touch. My goal is right there!

I really appreciate the support. What a great way to start a week.


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I finally have some proper cover artwork for my comedic Choose Your Own Adventure novel, "The Adventures of Whatley Tupper" about a janitor...










I liked my own simple Microsoft Paint-made cover before, but this is far more eye-catching. It's nice to feel like it has a proper cover now. I feel all 'grown-up'!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Just put the finishing touches on another short story. I'm divided as to whether to send it out to ezines for the street cred, or Kindle it for immediate gratification. I could use some of the latter about now! 

CK


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

healeyb said:


> Couple of sales in all my sales channels today, and I have no idea by who! What a sensation... Is my heart beating?


If it takes sales for your heart to beat, methinks you should go to a doctor.

But gratz on those said sales!


----------



## Monique

I reached my monthly sales goal (woo) and I was the focus of Melanie's Book Addiction 10 Fun Facts About... feature today (hoo). 

http://melaniesrandomthoughts-melanie.blogspot.com/2010/08/10-fun-facts-about-paranormal-romance.html?zx=609d7ee2a685c778


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sheesh, what's the Pub doing way down here at the bottom of page 2?

One of our KBers here listed Dance of Cloaks as their best summer read in the Book Corner. I'm glowing, here  .

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> Sheesh, what's the Pub doing way down here at the bottom of page 2?
> 
> One of our KBers here listed Dance of Cloaks as their best summer read in the Book Corner. I'm glowing, here .
> 
> David Dalglish


Sweet!!! Congrats!  And you should be glowing, with good reason!


----------



## Cliff Ball

First review of The Usurper, and it was given 4 stars. The guy said it was a zany story, written like James Joyce in style; stream of consciousness. While I don't like reading anything by James Joyce, I'll take that review!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

cliffball said:


> First review of The Usurper, and it was given 4 stars. The guy said it was a zany story, written like James Joyce in style; stream of consciousness. While I don't like reading anything by James Joyce, I'll take that review!


Congrats, Cliff!

Hey, I noticed you had a goodreads ad up. Is that producing any results?


----------



## Cliff Ball

Valmore Daniels said:


> Congrats, Cliff!
> 
> Hey, I noticed you had a goodreads ad up. Is that producing any results?


Thanks!

I'm not sure it's produced any results. I've gotten plenty of hits, but I'm not sure about sales. I figured it's only $5 a day, so why not?


----------



## David McAfee

With a few more sales today, I'll close out August with 950 Kindle sales (that's for all 4 books combined). That would bring my total to 1,810 Kindle books sold since March 2010. 

I get happy thinking about that number, and then I realize that Amanda Hocking has sold ten times as many books in the same period. ('cuz she rocks, BTW!)

I need to write more books.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That's right! She may outsell me 4 books vs 4, but if I can make it 40 books vs 4, I might have a chance!!

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee

Half-Orc said:


> That's right! She may outsell me 4 books vs 4, but if I can make it 40 books vs 4, I might have a chance!!
> 
> David Dalglish


Exactly. 

Of course, she now writes for a living, while I have to squeeze in time between work and family, so I don't think I'm going to catch up to her anytime soon. 

(That's totally OK, though. Hocking's a real nice lady.)


----------



## swcleveland

I got a good review from POD People this month (http://podpeep.blogspot.com/2010/08/review-pale-boundaries.html) _and_ I made a UK sale, _and_ I hit a personal monthly all-time sales average of _almost_ one a day.

"Hey, Boss, take this job and"--hold on, that's like, what, seven bucks?

Better keep that day job after all.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My romance, Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold, has now sold over 2,100 copies (Kindle, paperback and Smashwords). For Kindle, it has sold roughly as many copies in the two months at $2.99 as it did in the previous two months at $1.99. This is the western historical romance I almost didn't put out for Kindle because "everybody" knows there's no market for western historicals any more. Ha ha. Ho ho. I'm working on another one right now as fast as I can. I *love *Amazon.

P.S. I agree with you, Davids, we all need more books out.


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
I posted a thread about my new covers but I had to come here and brag as well.... not that I actually *did* anything except have the brains to pay Ronnell for some great covers 

My beloved hubby - who has hated, with a passion, every single cover attempt I've tried - likes these covers so much he's actually getting them printed as posters  Of course where we'll fit them in our small house I don't quite know....hmmm

Still very happy Down Under
Cheers,
Trace

Oh and I think my cold is clearing up - I don't sound like Greta Garbo anymore so yippee


----------



## Guest

Thats you in the middle.....  Im the second guy from the right!  I want a poster.........PLEEEEASE!


----------



## geoffthomas

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Just put the finishing touches on another short story. I'm divided as to whether to send it out to ezines for the street cred, or Kindle it for immediate gratification. I could use some of the latter about now!
> 
> CK


Carolyn,
Put it on Amazon and Smashwords for sale.
You have enough rep by now to charge for all your work.

IMHO.

Just sayin......


----------



## JimC1946

I'm celebrating 130 sales of "Recollections," despite a price increase from $0.99 to $2.39 (list price: $2.99) in early August.

Oh yeah, and college football is upon us. Go Georgia Tech!

JimC


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just got my proof for the paperback of Forbidden The Stars.  It looks fricken (can I say that without getting bleeped?) awesome!  Gonna wait a few hours before I pull the trigger and accept the proof, but I'm extremely happy right now.  With any luck, Amazon should be listing it by this time next week


----------



## kcmay

JimC1946 said:


> Oh yeah, and college football is upon us. Go Florida State!
> JimC


Congrats on the sales! Oh, and I fixed it for ya.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just sold a book.  Woo!

Okay, I sell books every day.  But every sale is a little celebration and calls for a little fist pump.


----------



## Monique

Valmore, it must be so cool to hold a physical copy of your book!

Jim, congratulations on the sales. That's great and at a higher price to boot!

And, I'll add my YAY to football season being here. I *love *football.


----------



## Michael Crane

DArenson said:


> Just sold a book. Woo!
> 
> Okay, I sell books every day. But every sale is a little celebration and calls for a little fist pump.


I agree!

Sadly, off to a dry start, but it's only the second day of September. I should be a little more patient about that.

But on a happy note, I think I'm going to be publishing a short-short on Smashwords very soon.


----------



## Maud Muller

Hi All

I think it's great that they're interviewing the gargoyle from my novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover over at the Naughty Little Vamp Blogspot. Hope you'll drop by an meet him. Here's the link: http://naughtylittlevamp.blogspot.com/?zx=7ca220cfb5dee347

Kylie at Happily Ever After Reviews gave the book 5 teacups and wrote "E.M. Muller's Confessions of a Liberal Lover is poignantly funny from start to finish. Not just a story of finding the right guy, but of finding oneself....With a sassy and smart heroine, and a gargoyle that's part fairy godmother and part Jiminy Cricket, Confessions of a Liberal Lover is the perfect book for any girl who ever felt overshadowed by a sibling, misunderstood by a parent, or turned herself inside out for a guy."

Bobby at BookWenches Reviews writes that Confessions of a Liberal Lover is "...an easy and highly amusing read that made me laugh out loud as well as think a bit. Over the course of this story, our heroine discovers herself. She learns that being with the wrong man is far worse than being alone, and that respect is one of the key factors in love. And that is a lesson that many of us - myself definitely included - can take to heart. Excellent job, Ms. Muller."

Read both reviews and view the book's trailer at http://EMMuller.com. And please don't forget to stop by the Naughty Little Vamp and meet the garogyle. I know you're going to love him.

Regards, Eileen


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold a copy of RECOVERY today!  W00t!

I know, minor victory.  Still a victory!  With both books (IN DECLINE and RECOVERY) added together, I've sold an overall total of 18 copies.  Not bad for a start.


----------



## R. M. Reed

It's my birthday and I have a job for the first time in over a year. I am flat broke and can't buy any cake or ice cream, but when I get that first paycheck, I will have a belated celebration.


----------



## Monique

*Happy Birthday, Robin!*


----------



## 13893

Space Junque is a go on Smashwords and in review at Amazon. Woohoo!

Here is a coupon for a free copy at Smashwords: ZW93G (click the link above)

If anyone would be willing to post an Amazon review when it goes live, good or bad, I'd appreciate it.

I should be dancing -- but I'm kind of exhausted!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Happy Birthday, Miss Reed!! Hope you like Chocolate!










I ate a piece for you!


----------



## Monique

Done, LK. Not sure how soon I'll be able to get to it, but I've downloaded a copy.

Hope it sells a bagillion.


----------



## 13893

Thanks Monique! I hope you like it.

duh...


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is back at No 1 in two categories:

#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

Woot!


----------



## R. M. Reed

The virtual cake looks lovely. I have to make do with cinnamon pop tarts that a friend gave me, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## kcmay

R. Reed said:


> It's my birthday and I have a job for the first time in over a year. I am flat broke and can't buy any cake or ice cream, but when I get that first paycheck, I will have a belated celebration.


Happy birthday! And belated congrats on the job. I hope that soon your Amazon checks make that paycheck look like pocket change.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

R. Reed said:


> It's my birthday and I have a job for the first time in over a year. I am flat broke and can't buy any cake or ice cream, but when I get that first paycheck, I will have a belated celebration.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Michael Crane

I HAVE A UK SALE!  I HAVE A UK SALE!  OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!

*tries to get a hold of himself*

Sorry for the outburst... but clearly that was the last thing I was expecting to see today.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Michael Crane said:


> I HAVE A UK SALE! I HAVE A UK SALE! OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY!
> 
> *tries to get a hold of himself*
> 
> Sorry for the outburst... but clearly that was the last thing I was expecting to see today.


Awesome, Michael! Hope it continues for you and you have many more.

Got the proof yesterday for my second paperbook (boy is it thick!) _and_ the local paper contacted me for an interview today. Guess I ought to call them back, huh? (biting nails...)


----------



## 13893

I just found out I am going to be the featured author in the KND email blast -- on Christmas Day!


----------



## Michael Crane

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Awesome, Michael! Hope it continues for you and you have many more.


Thanks! That made me pretty happy.


----------



## Guest

My reason to celebrate day, is Sunday..........  But I'm happy about it today.  Also a sale $5.22off  But i cant say where...  It is Bazzar!


----------



## William L.K.

I just checked Amazon and found this; 



  5.0 out of 5 stars More than I expected, September 2, 2010 

This review is from: TheVoice (Kindle Edition) 
The Voice delivered much more than I expected. I was intrigued by the vivid descriptions of the characters and their interesting journey. The suspense was gripping. The twists and turns were nail biting and I was really not expecting the ending. Great bargain for a really good story! I have recommended reading this to others and will surely read it again. Can't wait to read more from William L.K.


----------



## Guest

Virtual pub!
I'm going to get virtually drunk then.
congrats to all!
Pass me a virtual beer


----------



## William Meikle

New low ranking for the Invasion overnight... #256!

And I thought the peak might have passed.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Not posting here any more.  Celebration is deadly for my sales.  Posted here and 0 sales for three days--longest dry spell since June, my debut month.  Deleted my post last night and this morning the UK people came through with 2.  Rest of the world -- still nothing.  The universe does not want me to share my happiness.


----------



## 13893

My reason to celebrate -- _Space Junque_ is finally live on Amazon!

No sales yet, but you've got to start somewhere!


----------



## SarahBarnard

and I'm off the blocks for Sept UK sales. 
I love that first few that get rid of the nasty brown bar.


----------



## Guest

Fingers crossed....  Tomorrows a big day.


----------



## Gabriela Popa

My Creative Fiction Professor Rick Skwiot has posted a review of my novel Kafka's House on his blog http://www.newundergroundblog.com/

He says:

"I had the great pleasure of recently reading the English-language Kindle edition of Gabriela Popa's novel Kafka's House. It gives an intimate and affecting view of 1968 Romania, at the time of the Soviet invasion of Czechoslovakia, through the eyes of Silvia Marcu, a dreamy and imaginative 10-year-old learning about death, disappointment and informants in a totalitarian society.

Yet for all that - and despite Silvia's frugal, circumscribed life - the book has a warmth, humor and wisdom that elevate it above mere politics. Of particular appeal, too, is the look inside Romanian homes, families and lives as people were forced to adapt to grim realities. Her father adapts by drinking wine and plum brandy; a neighbor lady dreams of traveling to Prague; Silvia dreams of going to summer camp on the Black Sea."

The entire review is here:

http://www.newundergroundblog.com/2010/08/an-endearing-childs-eye-view-of-romania-under-communism/

Gabriela


----------



## 13893

Gabriela Popa said:


> My Creative Fiction Professor Rick Skwiot has posted a review of my novel


Wow, Gabriela -- that excerpt just made me go buy your book!


----------



## Gabriela Popa

LK, what a nice surprise!  Please let me know what you think.

Cheers,
Gabriela


----------



## Zack Hamric

Leaving for 9 days in Rome and Naples...Hopefully find some good local color in Naples to use in a scene for my upcoming novel Blank Slate...

(Oh...and it was my best week on Crescent Rising- 47 books sold!)

Zack


----------



## William Meikle

New dizzy heights for "The Invasion"

#189 in Kindle Store 
#3 in Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#10 in Books > Fiction > Horror
#1 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Daniel Arenson

So far in September, I've sold just as many copies of Flaming Dove on Smashwords as on Kindle.  That's a first!


----------



## 13500

I'm one of the authors in Noah K. Mullette-Gillman's interview series this week.

Here's the link:

https://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noahan-author/noahan-author-issue-5

Thanks, Noah.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*yoinks the pub back to the front page*

We need more celebration!










I posted this in my Half-Orc thread, but I'm too psyched so I gotta throw it here too. That's the splash screen from the iBookstore about a week ago, the premiere advertised books for when you pick a category. The pic above is of the Science Fiction and Fantasy home page. Martin...Jordan...Nylund...oh and some idiot named David Dalglish. Wonder wtf he's doing there...



David Dalglish


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Ha! David I have one of those right now, too. Sitting at #6 in Kindle>Fantasy>Epic, I'm currently higher than everyone not named Sanderson, Jordan, Martin, Brett, or Weeks LOL

Lies, d*mn lies, and Amazon rankings.

In other news, I actually sold a book to Amazon UK! Miracle of miracles!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Congratulations, Moses!! That's great.  

OT: It's a beautiful day, overcast, rainy, TS Hermeney is giving us all a good soaking and we needed it without all the wind and other unpleasantness associated with such storms.  My sympathies to those in South Texas who are taking the brunt of the storm, but here, we really needed the rain.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sadly, sales are at a standstill...    I'm hoping that changes.  I've been pretty happy with the past few months, but so far off to a very, very slow start.

Good news... got over 2,000 words done on my novel/novella!  I needed that, considering I did no writing at all during the weekend.


----------



## William Meikle

I have books at #1, #13 and #19 in  Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Richard Jackson posted a very well-thought review on his blog. Check it out! http://kyrin007.wordpress.com/2010/09/07/review-forbidden-the-stars/

I was actually very nervous about this one. I've had about a half a dozen emails, pms and short comments about Forbidden The Stars, but this is my first substantial review, and I'm extremely happy with it.


----------



## 13893

Someone just redeemed my first Operation Ebook Drop coupon. Now, that is a real thrill.

Thanks Ed!


----------



## ecaggiani

My big celebration: Completing the translation into English of my father's true life travel memoir, "Tracks and Horizons". It's the story of his trip around the world on a motorcycle in the 1960's.

My father wrote the book in Spanish in 2009, and I finished the translation just last month, and it is now LIVE in the Kindle marketplace, and soon to be in paperback as well!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

An Old-Fashioned Folk Tale is featured at http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=2676 today!


----------



## William Meikle

Got invited to submit a story to a new anthology that's going to have some pretty big "names" in it...


----------



## R. M. Reed

ecaggiani said:


> My big celebration: Completing the translation into English of my father's true life travel memoir, "Tracks and Horizons". It's the story of his trip around the world on a motorcycle in the 1960's.
> 
> My father wrote the book in Spanish in 2009, and I finished the translation just last month, and it is now LIVE in the Kindle marketplace, and soon to be in paperback as well!


I bet you could find a lot of readers for the Spanish original too, though I don't know how to go about it.


----------



## JimC1946

I'm celebrating unexpectedly good sales over the three-day holiday weekend. A mention in The Frugal Kindle blog definitely helped sales.

JimC


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Big day today: Stuart Aken has kindly interviewed me for his blog. Here is the interview:

http://stuartaken.blogspot.com/2010/09/interview-with-valmore-daniels-author.html


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

It's a rather non-traditional reason to celebrate, but my Kickstarter project closed today in failure. Not exactly the outcome I was after, but I'm feeling pretty okay, and I might as well pour a drink to mark the occasion.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Sorry to hear that Chris ... 

At the very least, it was a learning experience and may have gained you some exposure for your new release.  Hopefully that will translate into some sales for you.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

My kindle rank shot up today to this:  Amazon bestseller rank: #933 Paid in Kindle Store #29 in Kindle Books, Fiction, Action & Adventure
#4 in Kindle Books, Fantasy, Historical
#10 in Science Fiction & Fantasy, Fantasy, Historical


Bloody Mary please  

Dawn


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Valmore Daniels said:


> Sorry to hear that Chris ...
> 
> At the very least, it was a learning experience and may have gained you some exposure for your new release. Hopefully that will translate into some sales for you.


Thanks Valmore. That's pretty much how I've been trying to look at it, and at the very least, I'm no worse off than I was before running the project.

Congrats on the interview, btw. I'll take a look a little later tonight, once I'm good and toasty.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Dawn McCullough White said:


> My kindle rank shot up today to this: Amazon bestseller rank: #933 Paid in Kindle Store #29 in Kindle Books, Fiction, Action & Adventure
> #4 in Kindle Books, Fantasy, Historical
> #10 in Science Fiction & Fantasy, Fantasy, Historical
> 
> Bloody Mary please
> 
> Dawn


Right on Dawn! Here you go. Cheers!


----------



## Monique

Chris J. Randolph said:


> It's a rather non-traditional reason to celebrate, but my Kickstarter project closed today in failure. Not exactly the outcome I was after, but I'm feeling pretty okay, and I might as well pour a drink to mark the occasion.


I know a few other artists who've tried Kickstarter projects, they didn't make it either. It's a tough go, but good for you for going for it!



Dawn McCullough White said:


> My kindle rank shot up today to this: Amazon bestseller rank: #933 Paid in Kindle Store #29 in Kindle Books, Fiction, Action & Adventure
> #4 in Kindle Books, Fantasy, Historical
> #10 in Science Fiction & Fantasy, Fantasy, Historical
> 
> Bloody Mary please
> 
> Dawn


Nice! I saw your KND sponsorship. Congratulations. Must be a great feeling to see your work ranked so well.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

J.M. Pierce said:


> Right on Dawn! Here you go. Cheers!


Awesome! Cheers everyone, and thank you guys 

Dawn


----------



## JimC1946

sibelhodge said:


> I got a 4 1/4 star review from Red Adept today! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3012


Excellent! Red Adept is one of the best reviewers out there.

And today I'm celebrating a 5-star review and some very nice comments for my book "Recollections" from The Midwest Book Review.

JimC


----------



## Michael Crane

Getting a lot of work done on GOODMAN'S BAD DAY.  Up to Chapter 7 and it's over 50 pages double-spaced so far.  Not too bad, at all!

It's been a lot of fun to work on.  I think I'm going to see it all the way through this time.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

sibelhodge said:


> I got a 4 1/4 star review from Red Adept today! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3012


Fantastic!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Yay, my first 5 star review for Forbidden The Stars is up on Amazon! http://amzn.to/dncXZb


----------



## William Meikle

Collection of my older short stories just went up at Smashwords  (Kindle version coming soon)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23766


----------



## SarahBarnard

Hmm, So far this month UK sales are 3 times my US sales for Kindle editions.


----------



## Monique

SarahBarnard said:


> Hmm, So far this month UK sales are 3 times my US sales for Kindle editions.


Wow, that's impressive. Congratulations.


----------



## 13893

sibelhodge said:


> I got a 4 1/4 star review from Red Adept today! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3012


Now that calls for a WooHoo!!


----------



## SpearsII

Me and my wife are celebrating our 500th Kindle sold by doing our first ever give away. You can get all the juice details at http://rosannelortz.blogspot.com/. Thanks to all our customers who made it possible!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My novel _Firefly Island_ (first released in 2007) is back in Kindle's top 100 bestselling Epic Fantasy novels! The current rank is 67. I'm rather pleased that after three years, _Firefly Island_ can still appear on the Epic Fantasy charts. The old girl's still got it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Update: _Firefly Island_ moving up the ranks.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,410 Paid in Kindle Store

#44 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy > Epic
#53 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

sibelhodge said:


> I got a 4 1/4 star review from Red Adept today! http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3012


Very impressive!!
Dawn


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My sales have almost doubled for the last three months and holding steady.  This is extremely good news for the pocketbook.


----------



## John Hartness

I sold two copies yesterday in the Kindle store, two analog copies and got my first review - a 5-Star! The reviewer is a friend of mine, but he's also a professional writer with no inclination to blow sunshine up my you know, so I was thrilled that he liked the book!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Friday night is PIZZA night.  Trying one of those new oval things from Pizza Hut and then I'm going to go over to Amazon and buy a new book for my Kindle.  Yay!


----------



## JimC1946

Brendan Carroll said:


> Friday night is PIZZA night. Trying one of those new oval things from Pizza Hut...


Those things are huge. If you have any leftovers... 

JimC


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My new novel, _Flaming Dove_, is slowly gaining some attention. It's still not selling as much as _Firefly Island_ (my first novel), but things are moving. One of my original beta readers surprised me by posting a review. The novel is starting to appear in various "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought..." lists. AND, maybe best of all, _Flaming Dove_ finally appears in the bestsellers' lists of some niche (but cool) categories.

#51 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#74 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I'm writing.


----------



## terryr

Picked up three little jobs: design, layout, format two book block interiors for print; full cover flats (already done when author asked to revamp for Kindle, just need to do in high rez); and another cover.

Three, four more like that and more Kindle sales and I might be able to pay rent in October after all. Every month I don't have to live out of a shopping cart is something to celebrate.


----------



## William Meikle

Not content with doing well on Amazon, THE INVASION is #3 in the Smashwords Science Fiction and Fantasy charts.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> Not content with doing well on Amazon, THE INVASION is #3 in the Smashwords Science Fiction and Fantasy charts.


You're a juggernaut!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My Saturday is off to a heck of a start. I woke up to two new 5-star reviews (out of 11 total reviews). I got so used to seeing 9 reviews, I did a double-take when I saw 11. Thank you, kind universe.


----------



## William Meikle

My Lost World western, The Valley sneaks into the Amazon top 100 for all horror books at #98 

Two in the top 100. Woot!


----------



## Zack Hamric

7 days down in my 9 day grand tour of Italy. Got some great background material from a 14th century monastery in Naples that we stayed at for 1 night- complete with its' own private catacombs. Possibly the most dangerous neighborhood i've ever been in my life....It will be the basis for an entirely new book....

In Sorento today- sailing in an annual regatta for classic wooden sailboats tomorrow- great weekend to be in town!

...and Sorrento has WiFi- very hard to find in Italy!

Zack


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I received a nice review today at Two Ends of a Pen: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-cameo-assassin-by-dawn.html

I think I'll celebrate that 
Dawn


----------



## terryr

Zack Hamric said:


> In Sorento today- sailing in an annual regatta for classic wooden sailboats tomorrow- great weekend to be in town!


Take LOTS of pictures. I hope there is some good wind for the regatta. I adore wooden sailboats.


----------



## 13893

I received my first request for a review copy of Space Junque. It feels good!


----------



## Lexi Revellian

I have made a trailer for my novel, and I'm really pleased with it!






Lexi


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I've sold the 1200th copy of _Firefly Island_. Nice round number.


----------



## JimC1946

Daniel Arenson said:


> I've sold the 1200th copy of _Firefly Island_. Nice round number.


And that's a very nice round number!


----------



## Zack Hamric

T.M. Roy said:


> Take LOTS of pictures. I hope there is some good wind for the regatta. I adore wooden sailboats.


The most amazing part is that I ended crewing today on the Italia, a I20 boat originally owned by Benito Mussolini and raced during one of the Olympics in the 30's. We took first...and I'm totally exhausted...

The boat was completely original...and didn't have a lifeline anywhere on the boat...found myself crawling on the deck to keep from falling overboard at one point...great fun!

Zack


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Had a reader send me a fanmail in which he said, twice, that movies made about my books would be better than the Lord of the Rings. He's completely insane, but I like his spirit. I'd die a happy man seeing one of my books on the big screen. Heck, I'd probably die of a heart attack just seeing the trailer.

David Dalglish


----------



## terryr

Zack Hamric said:


> The most amazing part is that I ended crewing today on the Italia, a I20 boat originally owned by Benito Mussolini and raced during one of the Olympics in the 30's. We took first...and I'm totally exhausted...
> 
> The boat was completely original...and didn't have a lifeline anywhere on the boat...found myself crawling on the deck to keep from falling overboard at one point...great fun!
> 
> Zack


Wow, I am officially jealous, and I know my sailor sister would be. I've never been in a race, though. (I'd just be rail meat if I were, though. LOL.)


----------



## Michael Crane

As much as I hate Mondays, just glad it's a new week.  Another rough weekend with having to put my second hamster down.  I plan to get a new dwarf hamster or gerbil after I get back from WI.


----------



## JimC1946

JC Phelps mentioned my book on her Facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/JC-Phelps/116756508344894?ref=search


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My romance is featured today on Scott Nicholson's Indie Books blog. Scott does a nice job for each author/book with a good-sized image of the cover and nice length of interview.

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/

I also had a happy reader start a thread on Eyes in the Amazon Romance forum that's bubbling along a bit. That is *not *a pro indie bunch over there, so it feels like a real break through.


----------



## terryr

I woke up to a nice new review for Convergence! 

A surprise gift (that I was surprised to accidentally discover I was getting) is supposed to arrive today... and it will still be a surprise even now that I already know it's coming. Because I won't believe it until I get the box and open it and hold it in my fat freckled fingers! Any minute now, UPS person... any minute now.

Cobbie and Scarlet bought Discovery, Scarlet liked it, and I have been smiling more than usual since then.  (For someone who has been depressed and jobless and contemplating living out of a shopping cart behind Starbucks with her laptop for free wireless Internet...smiling is a good thing.)


----------



## terryr

It's a KINDLE... it's in MY HANDS (well, not at the moment, at the moment I am on my laptop) But it is RIGHT THERE next to me.

YIPPEE!

















































THANK you, my friend and friend's Mom!


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion hit #20 in all horror books over on Amazon UK, so is now top 20 in horror on both sides of the pond


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is mentioned at The New Book Review!

http://thenewbookreview.blogspot.com/2010/09/fantasy-author-publishes-second-novel.html


----------



## julieannfelicity

Despite having a really crappy weekend (I will spare you the details), I decided to create a web page for my writing (aside from my Facebook fan page). It's located here;http://authorjatitus.weebly.com/index.html. I'm dirt poor so it's made from a free website provider, but I still like it ... and I'm quite proud of it!

It's still in it's infancy, but you can get an idea of where I'm going (I think). Feel free to check it out and I'm up for any suggestions. I will be updating my FB page more often than this one, but it seemed like everyone else had a great web page dedicated to their writing, so I wanted to be like ya'll .

-Hopefully I'll get some writing done this week ... that'll be an added bonus.


----------



## 13893

a review! a review! _Space Junque_ has a review!


----------



## Basil Sands

Reasons to celebrate? Hmmm...well first off it is officially 69 degree in Anchorage Alaska...but it is really about 79 degree in the direct sunlight. Warmest week we've have in months. Too bad summer's only got a couple more weeks for us. It's getting dark at night which means the cold is coming.

Second reason to celebrate? I finally broke down and put my novels on Kindle. I've fought it for several years and maybe should've done it from the beginning, but was too worried about blowing a contract. One which never came that is. At any rate, here I am and happy to be here.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Welcome Basil!


----------



## Guest

Sold my first copy of Powerless: The Shadowing in the UK, plus got a great review on it on the US site. Both definitely had me feeling good!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

FantasyFavorites, a yahoo groups book club, has nominated "Flaming Dove" to be their November book! If you're on yahoo, drop by FantasyFavorites to vote for "Flaming Dove". http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FantasyFavorites


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz man, but I can't find where the voting is taking place. I'm curious who your competition is!


----------



## Guest

Daniel Arenson said:


> FantasyFavorites, a yahoo groups book club, has nominated "Flaming Dove" to be their November book! If you're on yahoo, drop by FantasyFavorites to vote for "Flaming Dove". http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FantasyFavorites


Is there a way to vote without joining? I went there and I tried to join, but then you have to write a message to the moderator and allow them to send you emails. Even after all that it has to be approved. I'm not sure he'd even count the votes of people who just joined and do nothing to participate. Gave it my best shot, Dan. I hope you win it though.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Gratz man, but I can't find where the voting is taking place. I'm curious who your competition is!


It's under "polls". Here's a better link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FantasyFavorites/surveys?id=2996458

I was surprised to see they nominated Flaming Dove!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Still won't show it to me, and I wouldn't feel right doing all that to join just to mess with their member votes. Can you copy/paste the list?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Hmm... maybe you need to join the group?  Not sure.  Yahoo Groups confuses me about as much as Goodreads, which is a great deal.  You do need a yahoo account, and to be signed in, to see it.  In any case, it was a nice surprise.  Usually when I'm "nominated" for stuff, it's because I "nominated" myself.  So it's a nice surprise when I learn about these things.  Whether or not they pick Flaming Dove -- cool to be nominated!


----------



## Cathymw

T.M. Roy said:


> It's a KINDLE... it's in MY HANDS (well, not at the moment, at the moment I am on my laptop) But it is RIGHT THERE next to me.
> 
> YIPPEE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK you, my friend and friend's Mom!


You're welcome, Terry. I hope you enjoy it. You deserve it for all the hours you put in formatting, editing, and designing my book.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just realized I'm two posts away from being a George Orwell!


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just welcomed the first new author to my label today. It feels like things are headed in the right direction, slowly but surely.


----------



## ASparrow

I've hit the 40k word mark for the first draft of my next novel - Sonant.  I'm two thirds through the time line, but I will be going back and filling in chapters from other characters' perspectives.

Interesting that my writing strategy has completely evolved from what I used to do. I used to write and re-write each paragraph and chapter as I went along. Now I'm just plowing through the story from beginning to end.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm a George Orwell (KB status)!


----------



## Paul Clayton

It's lunch time!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel Firefly Island is featured at The Frugal Kindle!

http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. M. Reed

Daniel Arenson said:


> I'm a George Orwell (KB status)!


It still says Arthur C. Clarke on my screen.

Let us know how Oktopod goes. Indie writers banding together under imprints to market themselves might be a good way to go, giving readers a brand name to trust.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

R. Reed said:


> It still says Arthur C. Clarke on my screen.


I'm Arthur C. Clarke now, but when I posted earlier, I was a George Orwell. You're only a George Orwell for several posts... I think between 1984 to 2001.


----------



## JimC1946

Daniel Arenson said:


> I'm Arthur C. Clarke now...


I am soooooo envious!


----------



## 13500

I'm happy I received three submissions for my blog's new feature, "Flash Fiction Fridays." October's theme is horror. 500 words max. Deadline is 9/29. PM me if you would like to contribute and want more information.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

JimC1946 said:


> I am soooooo envious!


Daniel is now... Arthur C. Clarke status.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

R. Reed said:


> Let us know how Oktopod goes. Indie writers banding together under imprints to market themselves might be a good way to go, giving readers a brand name to trust.


That's been my thinking. The single most important commodity for any of us right now is attention, and Oktopod is an attempt to pool that resource. I'd love to see other teams of writers try something similar.

In any event, I'll definitely let you know how it works.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I just got word that _Down the Drain_ has been recommended for the Bram Stoker Award! Of course, one recommendation is a long way from the final ballot (or even the preliminary ballot), but it's still a fantastic feeling.

Now, how to celebrate...


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion just kicked Stephen King's The Stand out of the top 10 on Kindle>Horror 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


----------



## Victorine

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just kicked Stephen King's The Stand out of the top 10 on Kindle>Horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


Woot! That's quite the accomplishment!

Vicki


----------



## Guest

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just kicked Stephen King's The Stand out of the top 10 on Kindle>Horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


That's sort of like knocking Dark Side of the Moon out of the top albums chart!


----------



## terryr




----------



## Basil Sands

Four days of bright hot sun in a row! And I have an icy cold Fin de Monde in the fridge! And my work day is done!

Three Celebrations All In One Post!  Yes!


----------



## Imogen Rose

williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just kicked Stephen King's The Stand out of the top 10 on Kindle>Horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


Wow!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Portal got its 70th five-star review (out of 96) today!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Imogen Rose said:


> Portal got its 70th five-star review (out of 96) today!


Stellar!


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Imogen Rose said:


> Portal got its 70th five-star review (out of 96) today!


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Imogen Rose

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Imogen Rose said:


> Portal got its 70th five-star review (out of 96) today!


Truly impressive Imogen!



williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just kicked Stephen King's The Stand out of the top 10 on Kindle>Horror
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O


Willie, I've said it several times now, but I'm gonna say it again...you da man!



Daniel Pyle said:


> I just got word that _Down the Drain_ has been recommended for the Bram Stoker Award! Of course, one recommendation is a long way from the final ballot (or even the preliminary ballot), but it's still a fantastic feeling.
> 
> Now, how to celebrate...


Daniel, I'm sure you don't need my help figuring out how to celebrate, but I just cracked a cold one for you my friend. Congrats!

J.M.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Two new reviews today, a 4-star and a 5-star.


----------



## SpearsII

_I Serve_ is sitting at 497 kindles editions sold! I cant wait to break 500 then up and on to 1,000.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Woke up to two different five star reviews on book 2. Great start to a day.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Daniel, I'm sure you don't need my help figuring out how to celebrate, but I just cracked a cold one for you my friend. Congrats!


Thank you, sir. I hope it was foamy and delicious.


----------



## JimC1946

KindleCheapReads is featuring indie authors this month, and my book "Recollections" is on today.

http://kindlecheapreads.com/


----------



## 13500

Daniel--Wow! Congratulations and good luck with the Bram Stoker Award. That is something to be proud of.

Imogen---Magnificent! How wonderful that so many enjoy your work.

Willie--You continue to amaze me. It is fantastic to watch your rise up the charts, conquering stat upon stat as you go. Cheers to you!

Karen


----------



## JimC1946

Celebrating the joy of sitting on the porch and watching little hummingbirds enjoying our feeder.


----------



## 13893

Jim, I love those hummingbird pix.

I'm celebrating getting a wonderful review from D.A. Boulter.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

A reader wrote to me today: "I just finished Flaming Dove and it was great! I loved the imagery and the characters feel like I know them. Is there a part two in the works?!"


----------



## karencantwell

Happy Congrats for everyone's "wins"!  

I'm so happy because I finally got my first fanmail email!!!  YAY!  It really made my day.

She said, "I purchased this book about two weeks ago and finally got a chance last night to
sit and read it, I love this book!!  My kids now think I have lost my mind sitting in a quiet room laughing by myself.
Thanks for the goodtime!!"

I'll say it again:  YAY!

Thanks for letting me share my happy moment.

Karen


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Not only did I get a nice fan mail this morning about _Flaming Dove_... I received my proof from CreateSpace! It's beautiful. The cover looks amazing. I'm at the office now, but I'll take photos tonight, and show you guys.


----------



## Monique

healeyb said:


> I was accepted into BleacherReport again, so I'm back to writing my weekly sports humor column.
> 
> Also, I've written a lot in the last few days, so I'm feeling good (and my wrists hurt).


Cool! I read BR sometimes. Neat.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Only In My Dreams_ is #8 in romance/short stories in the UK store. It's slow going over there, but I might be close to getting a toenail in the door.


----------



## Monique

This...



williemeikle said:


> The Invasion just kicked Stephen King's The Stand out of the top 10 on Kindle>Horror
> 
> And, this...
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Invasion-ebook/dp/B003HS4V8O





Imogen Rose said:


> Portal got its 70th five-star review (out of 96) today!


...are amazing!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Crescent Rising is at its best ranking to date at #1029 in the Kindle Store...Hoping to break that magic 1,000....

Zack


----------



## karencantwell

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _Only In My Dreams_ is #8 in romance/short stories in the UK store. It's slow going over there, but I might be close to getting a toenail in the door.


Way to go!


----------



## Guest

Zack Hamric said:


> Crescent Rising is at its best ranking to date at #1029 in the Kindle Store...Hoping to break that magic 1,000....
> 
> Zack


That's impressive! I'm glad things have been coming together for you, Zack.


----------



## 16205

Bound by Blood is at #54 on the Bestseller list in Time Travel and it's not officially released yet! Got some unexpected sales today and that surprised us.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like everyone is moving on up.


----------



## Guest

*Un-banished*


----------



## Guest

M.R. Mathias said:


> *Un-banished*


Oh, were you banned? What happened? I was wondering where you'd been.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

M.R. Mathias said:


> *Un-banished*


Welcome back


----------



## 16205

...we're #7 in Hot New Releases under Time Travel.  Wow.


----------



## julieannfelicity

M.R. Mathias said:


> *Un-banished*


Welcome back!


----------



## Zack Hamric

foreverjuly said:


> That's impressive! I'm glad things have been coming together for you, Zack.


Thanks! For a brief, shining moment, I actually hit #974- I should have taken a screen shot and saved it!

The other good news is that two publishers have requested full manuscripts of Crescent Rising after reading the first 50 pages...

Zack


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Zack Hamric said:


> Thanks! For a brief, shining moment, I actually hit #974- I should have taken a screen shot and saved it!
> 
> The other good news is that two publishers have requested full manuscripts of Crescent Rising after reading the first 50 pages...
> 
> Zack


Hey, possible national platform for you ! Way to go !


----------



## David McAfee

I've had a nice month so far. Every single book has hit a milestone.

GRUBS sold its 100th copy.
The Lake and 17 Other Stories sold its 500th copy.
Saying Goodbye to the Sun sold its 250th copy.
33 A.D. sold its 1,500th copy. (NOTE: this one is iffy, because it includes print and Smashwords copies. The others are all Kindle. 33 A.D. probably won't sell its 1,500th Kindle copy until early October.)


----------



## Carolyn A

I'm just getting started and very impressed by what I've seen in this thread. I just got word that my novel is the selected fiction for a small book club in Iowa. Since I live in North Carolina, it's pretty exciting to think that a group of women who don't even know me are going to be discussing my book. I've had this experience before somewhat with my short stories (used in high school and college discussions) but this is the first time with the novel.

Carolyn


----------



## terryr

Lowest rank number EVER (that I noticed) for Convergence... 8754.  Heh... first time I remember being less than a five digit sales rank.   

My mini happy dance for the day.   (Another 2K lower and I might have made the top 100.)


----------



## rudykerkhoven

I just had my first blog review, and it was really, really cool...

http://digitalspotlightfictionreview.blogspot.com/

It's nice to read, although I have to find the one malfunctioning hyperlink...


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is now available in iBookstore!

On Amazon.com, _Flaming Dove_ now has two reviews -- both for five stars!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Here is a lovely review for _Flaming Dove_ which just appeared on Amazon.

The review is titled "Wonderful Read" and has five stars.

"This book was my first from the kindle store, haven't even gotten my kindle yet so I read on kindle for pc. From jump street this book grabbed me and never let go. The characters and their personalities were very real to me. The emotions they expressed touched my heart and I felt for them. The imagery of the settings and flashbacks were excellent. I hope for a sequel soon."


----------



## Guest

I sold books on the Apple ibookstore and I didn't even know it ever went live over there!


----------



## J.M Pierce

I just finished the first draft of my current work in progress called Duality!!!!! Dang it feels good!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn A

rudykerkhoven said:


> I just had my first blog review, and it was really, really cool...
> 
> http://digitalspotlightfictionreview.blogspot.com/
> 
> It's nice to read, although I have to find the one malfunctioning hyperlink...


Hey, that was a great review - made me want to read the book!

Carolyn


----------



## Daniel Pyle

*pumps fist*

I just opened up my email and found the following blurb for the upcoming paperback release (and eventual digital re-release) of _Dismember_:

_Dismember's_ a fast-paced grindhouse-movie of a book with plenty of unexpected twists and turns and a fresh new crazy for a villain. The late Richard Laymon would have been grinning ear to ear...
-Jack Ketchum

This is especially awesome for me because Ketchum has always been one of my favorite writers and I know he doesn't blurb just anything.

If I use a telescope and look down, I can almost see cloud 9 from where I'm sitting.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just sold my 99th book for September.

Who wants to be lucky 100?


----------



## R. M. Reed

Daniel, his mention of Richard Laymon is great too. Laymon wrote some very scary books.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

R. Reed said:


> Daniel, his mention of Richard Laymon is great too. Laymon wrote some very scary books.


Yes he did. _In the Dark_ is one of my all-time favorite books. It's funny because I was just telling my wife that if I dared to compare myself to any two writers, they would be Ketchum and Laymon. Talk about a perfect blurb, right?


----------



## kcmay

My book is being featured on The Frugal Kindle!


----------



## 13893

Daniel Pyle said:


> *pumps fist*
> 
> I just opened up my email and found the following blurb for the upcoming paperback release (and eventual digital re-release) of _Dismember_:
> 
> _Dismember's_ a fast-paced grindhouse-movie of a book with plenty of unexpected twists and turns and a fresh new crazy for a villain. The late Richard Laymon would have been grinning ear to ear...
> -Jack Ketchum
> 
> This is especially awesome for me because Ketchum has always been one of my favorite writers and I know he doesn't blurb just anything.
> 
> If I use a telescope and look down, I can almost see cloud 9 from where I'm sitting.


That's fantastic, Daniel!


----------



## Guest

kcmay said:


> My book is being featured on The Frugal Kindle!


Nice! I'd love to see those people get a bigger following on their sites. They seem really nice.

I'm actually on on kindlecheapreads.com today and have been having a strong day, though not mind-blowingly outrageous or anything. Course I'm also racheting up my time on goodreads for book 2 as well.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just sold my 100th book for September!


----------



## Cathymw

I received three more 5-star reviews this week and two of those were from people that were total strangers to me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is in the top 100 of Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult.


----------



## Guest

Was on _*Spaldings Racket*_ today and was given a 5 star review by FBC *Fantasy Book Critics*. The full review will be posted Wed. or Thursday here: http://www.fantasybookcritic.blogspot.com/ This is a prestigious site for a fantasy book to be reviewed on, much less receive five stars... i am greatful.

Also Thanks to Nick Spalding.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

M.R. Mathias said:


> Was on _*Spaldings Racket*_ today and was given a 5 star review by FBC *Fantasy Book Critics*. The full review will be posted Wed. or Thursday here: http://www.fantasybookcritic.blogspot.com/ This is a prestigious site for a fantasy book to be reviewed on, much less receive five stars... i am greatful.


Excellent, M.R.!


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

It may be a silly thing to celebrate, but as of today, _Vengar the Barbarian_ has just crossed 1,000 free downloads at Feedbooks. Including all free downloads and sales, the story has now been downloaded more than 1,344 times, and that's not bad traffic for 3 months.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just finished writing an emotional, intense scene in the new novel.  My poor character!  I'm really abusing this one.


----------



## William Meikle

Had Island Life, The Valley and The Invasion all in the top 100 in Kindle Horror today! 

I think I deserve a wee beer or two...


----------



## Daphne

Purple Lake sold 4 copies in the UK on its first day   - sadly none yet in the US.


----------



## Cathymw

Chris J. Randolph said:


> It may be a silly thing to celebrate, but as of today, _Vengar the Barbarian_ has just crossed 1,000 free downloads at Feedbooks. Including all free downloads and sales, the story has now been downloaded more than 1,344 times, and that's not bad traffic for 3 months.


That's not a silly thing to celebrate. That's still readers for your story! That's great.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is now available in paperback!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just got a review for Dance of Cloaks pretty much out of nowhere. It's from www.lateralbooks.com, and he had some pretty friggin' awesome things to say.



> As a singular novel, this is strong. I'm baffled as to why he hasn't been snapped up by a major publisher yet. Compared to much of what is self-published in fantasy, to have written not one but a fistful of tightly written fantasy which goes straight for the jugular and STILL not be snapped up is just a sign of the times.


You can (and should!) read the whole thing here.

David Dalglish


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Cathymw said:


> That's not a silly thing to celebrate. That's still readers for your story! That's great.


Thanks, Cathy. I guess it just feels a little goofy, watching folks here celebrate their thousandth sale, while I'm counting up my free downloads. I'm still very, very glad for the audience, though. 

I definitely have something to celebrate this morning. Our very own Derek Prior reviewed _Vengar the Barbarian_ over at his Indie Fantasy Review, and I doubt I could dream of a more positive appraisal.



> Comedians tend to make good actors (or so the cliché goes) and it strikes me that the same thing could be said about writing. Whilst Chris J. Randolph's Vengar in The King, His Son, Their Sorcerer, and His Lover is an unashamed parody of pulp fantasy - particularly the writing of the godfather of Sword & Sorcery, Robert E. Howard - Randolph has such a familiarity with the genre that he actually writes it extremely well.


Click here to read more.

I'm off to smile into a cup of coffee for a while. Cheers!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Both very excellent reviews, David and Chris!  Good stuff!


----------



## terryr

Ahoy, mateys! I be celebratin' a favorite holiday: International Talk Like A Pirate Day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm eating toblerone.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I ate too much toblerone...


----------



## Cathymw

Congrats on really good reviews, David and Chris!

And arrrr, Terry.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Have you seen this?

http://www.goodreads.com/list/show/6803

A few of us regulars are nominated.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Dang paranormal romance, always keeping us half-orcs out of the voting...


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Dang paranormal romance, always keeping us half-orcs out of the voting...


Interesting. Top two in the rankings so far are Ronnell... and me. Clash of the titans.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Dang paranormal romance, always keeping us half-orcs out of the voting...


I'm sure if there were a vote for half-orc love, you'd win ...


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy received a new 5-star review from blogger GraceKrispy at http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-kinshield-legacy-by-kc-mays.html
Needless to say, my day (maybe my week!) has been made. Come on, World. Give me your best shot. Today, it'll glance right off me!


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I have the honor of being featured on the 'Thank you' page of "Authors on Show."

http://authorsonshow.com/thank-you/


----------



## Guest

Just signed up to run a 5k this weekend! I'm in mediocre shape, but I can't wait to see how many people I rip apart in the last hundred meters!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

foreverjuly said:


> Just signed up to run a 5k this weekend! I'm in mediocre shape, but I can't wait to see how many people I rip apart in the last hundred meters!


Let us know how it goes! I ran a 10k race back in May, and plan to run it again next May. Was lots of fun. Never tried a 5k, which I imagine involves less pacing yourself, and more speed.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'm just now trying to get back in shape, and run about a mile and a half every day, plus walking another mile and a half. I feel like I'll die by the end. You all are crazy.

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> I'm just now trying to get back in shape, and run about a mile and a half every day, plus walking another mile and a half. I feel like I'll die by the end. You all are crazy.
> 
> David Dalglish


Running that 10k race (6.2 miles) in May was actually pretty painful. I ran it in 57 minutes, and my legs ached for two days afterwards. That's why I'm an author, not an athlete.  On my facebook, there's a picture of me snapped about 3 minutes after completing the 10k.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Running that 10k race (6.2 miles) in May was actually pretty painful. I ran it in 57 minutes, and my legs ached for two days afterwards. That's why I'm an author, not an athlete.  On my facebook, there's a picture of me snapped about 3 minutes after completing the 10k.


I ran/walked a full marathon (26.2 miles) in San Diego back in 2006 to help raise money for The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society. By the end, I had almost no control over my legs and both my big toenails had fallen off.  Beat that.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Daniel Pyle said:


> I ran/walked a full marathon (26.2 miles) in San Diego back in 2006 to help raise money for The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society. By the end, I had almost no control over my legs and both my big toenails had fallen off.  Beat that.


I don't think I'd be able to do that. I was pretty happy I managed to run the entire 10k (6.2 miles) without walking, and finish it within an hour. My toenails did survive, but two were bruised. A full marathon? Madness.


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> I'm just now trying to get back in shape, and run about a mile and a half every day, plus walking another mile and a half. I feel like I'll die by the end. You all are crazy.
> 
> David Dalglish





Daniel Pyle said:


> I ran/walked a full marathon (26.2 miles) in San Diego back in 2006 to help raise money for The Leukemia & Lymphoma Society. By the end, I had almost no control over my legs and both my big toenails had fallen off.  Beat that.





Daniel Arenson said:


> Let us know how it goes! I ran a 10k race back in May, and plan to run it again next May. Was lots of fun. Never tried a 5k, which I imagine involves less pacing yourself, and more speed.


You run also? That's awesome there are so many runners in here! It's been a long time since competing in cross country races back in college. Running at an even pace is key no matter the distance, and so I'd love to see even 7:30 splits for a time around 22:00. I try to do something active every day, usually one day at the gym and another running for 45 minutes or so.

Running, sort of like writing, is something you will get better at as long as you keep doing it. David, I recommend you make sure you're putting in at least 20 minutes of sustained activity at a time, which is how much it takes for your cardiovascular system to "remember" you did something with it.

I've never run a marathon either. Can't say I'm dying to do one either, but it sounds like it was for a great cause!

What sorts of athletic activity does everybody do?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

A full lap around the park is a mile, so what I do is walk half a mile, then run an entire mile (progressively trying to last longer). After that, I walk another full lap to catch my breath again, then try once more to run a full mile. I rarely succeed, but I can usually get at least half of it.

Oh, and this is where I throw in the excuse of "I have asthma!" It's not like my legs hurt or anything. It's that my dang lungs get to the point where I feel I've got a screw driver jammed in the center of my chest.

David Dalglish


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> The Kinshield Legacy received a new 5-star review from blogger GraceKrispy at http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/09/review-kinshield-legacy-by-kc-mays.html
> Needless to say, my day (maybe my week!) has been made. Come on, World. Give me your best shot. Today, it'll glance right off me!


Great review!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> A full lap around the park is a mile, so what I do is walk half a mile, then run an entire mile (progressively trying to last longer). After that, I walk another full lap to catch my breath again, then try once more to run a full mile. I rarely succeed, but I can usually get at least half of it.
> 
> Oh, and this is where I throw in the excuse of "I have asthma!" It's not like my legs hurt or anything. It's that my dang lungs get to the point where I feel I've got a screw driver jammed in the center of my chest.


I had asthma when I was younger. I always walked around with an inhaler. But in my mid-20s, it went away. I don't know why; maybe because I moved to Canada where the air is different, or maybe because I started jogging. Now I'm 30, and I haven't had asthmas in years.

Never run if your lungs hurt! If you're in pain, stop and walk. Otherwise you can hurt yourself. As you get into shape, the pain will pass.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Heh, I ran cross-country with Asthma when I was in high school. They had me on so many medications to try and control it enough for me to run. I always looked a ghost by the time I finished.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Heh, I ran cross-country with Asthma when I was in high school. They had me on so many medications to try and control it enough for me to run. I always looked a ghost by the time I finished.


I'm willing to bet that, for some reason, the ratio of asthma among fantasy authors is about 100 higher than in the general populace...


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Heh, I ran cross-country with Asthma when I was in high school. They had me on so many medications to try and control it enough for me to run. I always looked a ghost by the time I finished.


Funny. I ran with a guy in college who would always throw up when he raced. Before. During. After. I can't believe he did it.



Half-Orc said:


> A full lap around the park is a mile, so what I do is walk half a mile, then run an entire mile (progressively trying to last longer). After that, I walk another full lap to catch my breath again, then try once more to run a full mile. I rarely succeed, but I can usually get at least half of it.
> 
> Oh, and this is where I throw in the excuse of "I have asthma!" It's not like my legs hurt or anything. It's that my dang lungs get to the point where I feel I've got a screw driver jammed in the center of my chest.
> 
> David Dalglish


Asthma is definitely tough. It's good that you push yourself while staying in your limits. You may also consider hitting the pool or cycling, which may work better for you. It's just good to test your limits in some athletic way. I find it helps my thinking for when I'm writing too.


----------



## William Meikle

I thought THE INVASION was on a downward path in the rankings... I was wrong

It's gone back up today

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult

#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

So, top 10 in Kindle Science Fiction AND Kindle Horror, and top 15 in all horror books on Amazon, rubbing shoulders with all the grown ups like King, Charlene Harris. Konrath etc...

That, plus the fact that THE VALLEY has joined it in the top 100 of all horror books, makes me a happy lad today.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


Nice! Flaming Dove sometimes appears in that category, though far from #1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Having a great sales day today and I just got another great review. Building up that readership slowly but surely.


----------



## Steve Silkin

i guess that's not all that much to celebrate, huh? but if we're talking running (or more precisely, jogging), i do have something to celebrate: five years ago, i really couldn't run at all. started wheezing after a mile. doctor diagnosed exercise-induced asthma. gave me an inhaler. now i can jog a marathon. (slowly.) my usual routine is three or four miles every saturday and sunday mornings, then working up slowly a 6-miler, and 8-miler a 10-miler, a 12-miler, a 15-miler and finally an 18 in the months before the l.a. marathon in march. i ran in 2005, 2007 and 2010. it was great!


----------



## kcmay

My novel received its second 5-star review of the day! (Okay, one was actually written last night, but I didn't see it until today.) And my novella got a 5-star review by the same reader! /happy dance

P.S. Both of those were on Amazon.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Most definitely something to celebrate Steve!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> My novel received its second 5-star review of the day! (Okay, one was actually written last night, but I didn't see it until today.) And my novella got a 5-star review by the same reader! /happy dance
> 
> P.S. Both of those were on Amazon.


That's great, KC.

WTG, Runners.

I sometimes manage to walk to the end of my driveway to collect the mail, but that's usually on trash day when I have to walk down there anyway. I believe in multi-tasking.


----------



## Zack Hamric

You guys are killing me- in the past two months I've written 35k words and gained 10 lbs...

Time to get back on the bike...

Zack


----------



## David McAfee

8 more sales of 33 A.D. and I'll have hit 5 separate milestones this month. I didn't think I'd come close, but it's been a better month than I expected.


----------



## J Dean

Over halfway through my third novel.  Second book is halfway edited.  School resuming has slowed me down, but the routine should kick back in here shortly.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

August was my bestselling month, and September looks ready to bypass August soon.  Nice.

Sold four books so far today.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Even with a new book in Dance of Cloaks, looks like this month will be the first month in 7 that I don't increase the amount of sales I have. So I'm going to shed a few tears into my drink here in the pub.

Need to get friggn' book four out. My artist is killing me.


----------



## Guest

_'The Sword and the Dragon' _ went past the century mark early in the weekend and now it has gone up to 115 total sales. My short story sales have already tripled and that's not counting the 200+ freebies I have given away. No review less that three stars as of yet, and only two of those. Also Fantasy Book Critic gave The Sword 5 Stars and the review will be posted sometime this week. WHOOOO HOOOOOO Oh yeah, I released 'Crimzon & Clover' to Smashwords today.


----------



## kcmay

Someone bought a hard-copy of my novella, Sole Sacrifice! I didn't think I would sell any, but when I went to CreateSpace to view my project update, there it was! Weeeee! (If it was someone on the KB, thanks! But I suspect not.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> Someone bought a hard-copy of my novella, Sole Sacrifice! I didn't think I would sell any, but when I went to CreateSpace to view my project update, there it was! Weeeee! (If it was someone on the KB, thanks! But I suspect not.)


I suspect the two paperbacks I sold this month came out of the UK site.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Pushing hard to finish writing an article for Sail Magazine on the regatta in Sorrento last week. Very difficult to distill that event to 1500 words....

...and it's been a great month! 160 and counting with more marketing hitting on the 30th...

Zack


----------



## Guest

Zack Hamric said:


> Pushing hard to finish writing an article for Sail Magazine on the regatta in Sorrento last week. Very difficult to distill that event to 1500 words....
> 
> ...and it's been a great month! 160 and counting with more marketing hitting on the 30th...
> 
> Zack


What have you got going on on the 30th? That's my KND sponsorship day.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just wrote my first ever blog post on my website. I have no clue how often it'll happen, or what the heck I'll write about, by dangit I'm amused. I also felt like I was on a soapbox the whole time, and I've found I don't like that feeling very much. If it is in the middle of a discussion, I'll rant and rave away. Just standing up in the middle of nowhere going "Hey! You! Listen to what I have to say!" feels a little odd.

David Dalglish

p.s.

Oh yah. It's here in case anyone wants to see it.


----------



## Zack Hamric

foreverjuly said:


> What have you got going on on the 30th? That's my KND sponsorship day.


I probably had the date wrong- it's around the end of the month...

Zack


----------



## mlouisalocke

Hi,

I have two reasons to celebrate. I have now sold over 1500 copies of my historical mystery, Maids of Misfortune, since it was published in December, most of these on Kindle.

And, an interview I did on self-publishing and epublishing showed up on a ezine for hip hop artists (way cool for some one of my advancing years!) See http://bit.ly/a99zEi

I don't know if it will garner any sales, but it certainly will be a market I haven't tapped yet!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

I got a nice review of Hemlock Lake on Mysterious Reviews: http://www.mysteriousreviews.com/mystery-book-reviews/rose-hemlock-lake.html


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper has a new review: http://www.nurtureyourbooks.com/?p=919


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is appearing on the top 100 for:  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## David McAfee

September has been a milestone bonanza for me.

First, GRUBS sold its 100th copy.
Then, The Lake and 17 Other Stories sold its 500th copy.
Then, Saying Goodbye to the Sun sold its 250th copy.
After that, I sold my 2,500th Kindle book.
And today, 33 A.D. sold it's 1,500th copy.

Cool, huh?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> September has been a milestone bonanza for me.
> 
> First, GRUBS sold its 100th copy.
> Then, The Lake and 17 Other Stories sold its 500th copy.
> Then, Saying Goodbye to the Sun sold its 250th copy.
> After that, I sold my 2,500th Kindle book.
> And today, 33 A.D. sold it's 1,500th copy.
> 
> Cool, huh?


Five milestones in one month -- a milestone of milestones!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats everyone. I feel like I've been neglecting this place the last week or so, but I've been pushing to finish up my current WIP. I should have Duality into the hands of my five beta readers within a week! I'm going to take a slight breather once it's to them, but I've been getting contacted by folks asking where the sequel for Failing Test is so I need to get back to cracking on it. I have it 60-70% done and am really starting to track on its story line now that Duality is basically done.

Take care everyone and keep nailing those milestones.

J.M.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Our friend T. L. Haddix interviewed me about _Flaming Dove_. Take a look.


----------



## Imogen Rose

I just got my 100th review!!!!!!  Break out the bubbly!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Imogen Rose said:


> I just got my 100th review!!!!!! Break out the bubbly!


YAY! Amazing.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Imogen Rose said:


> I just got my 100th review!!!!!! Break out the bubbly!





Daniel Arenson said:


> YAY! Amazing.


And what's even amazinger is that 73 of those are five-star reviews. That's awesome. Congrats.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Daniel Pyle said:


> And what's even amazinger is that 73 of those are five-star reviews. That's awesome. Congrats.


I know, doesn't that just inspire seething jealous rage?

Er, uhm, I mean...

Congratz!!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> I know, doesn't that just inspire seething jealous rage?
> 
> Er, uhm, I mean...
> 
> Congratz!!!!


As John says: Jealousy kicking in... in 3... 2... 1....


----------



## Imogen Rose

Thanks, guys... I was biting my nails hoping number 100 wouldn't be a 1-star


----------



## Guest

Imogen Rose said:


> I just got my 100th review!!!!!! Break out the bubbly!


Congratulations Imogen!


----------



## kcmay

Congrats on those recent milestones! This is one of my favorite threads in the forum.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is slowly moving up the Horror->Occult list.

#54 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#95 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

The paperback version of my book, The Crown in the Heather, is sitting at #6 in Biographical Fiction on Amazon.co.uk, right between E.L. Doctorow and Deepak Chopra.  Not sure who's buying it or how they found it, as I've completely run out of people I know in the U.K., but it totally made my day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Imogen Rose said:


> I just got my 100th review!!!!!! Break out the bubbly!


WTG, Imogen


----------



## Gertie Kindle

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> The paperback version of my book, The Crown in the Heather, is sitting at #6 in Biographical Fiction on Amazon.co.uk, right between E.L. Doctorow and Deepak Chopra. Not sure who's buying it or how they found it, as I've completely run out of people I know in the U.K., but it totally made my day.


I don't know exactly what's happening either, but sales have been good and Ariana's Pride has been better than good the past few days.

#47 in Books > History > World > Medieval
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > History > World > Medieval


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is having a pretty good day... still moving up as the afternoon goes by.

#41 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#74 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#73 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

For the first time since its release (about a month ago), _Flaming Dove_ has a better sales rank than _Firefly Island_, my first novel.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I stepped outside my comfort zone and wrote a short story (horror) ... I'm actually quite proud of it (considering it's my first attempt) and hope to share it soon (http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=36383.new;topicseen#new).

I even received three thumbs up so far, from people who have read it 

(PS - is it October yet?)
(PPS - it's titled, Manje k`o Moun Island)


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just passed 200 books sold.  Yay!


----------



## Cathymw

I got a review emailed to my writer's email account from a reader who read my book. She used the contact info in my bio to write me and say she loved the book. 

And a friend recommended my book to her book club and asked me to do a presentation in January when they read it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

David Burton was kind enough to interview me for his Random Musings blog:

http://davidhburton.com/?p=3934


----------



## SidneyW

Got great cover art in this week for my next e-book. http://yfrog.com/j53m8jj


----------



## kcmay

That is an awesome cover! I'd definitely read the blurb and/or download the sample. Really nice!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished editing the first draft to ROGUE AGENT; eliminated 6 1/2 pages, 2,383 words....

And I still have more re-writing to do on a couple of scenes, as well as insert a banker's fate.


----------



## 16205

Dréoteth made it all the way to #4 in historical fantasy in the UK today.

Also, I cracked down and wrote 3, 088 words on my new WIP.  Hoping to get more in before midnight. 

Onward and upward!


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold a copy of IN DECLINE today.  That really made me happy, because this has been a lousy month for book sales for me.  The worst one, so far.

So overall, sold 3 books.  (One in the UK).  Not great, but it's still something, at least.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Holy crap cow.

Nathan Bransford just mentioned my recent blog post  on his "This Week In Publishing" roundup.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Holy crap cow.
> 
> Nathan Bransford just mentioned my recent blog post  on his "This Week In Publishing" roundup.


Gratz!


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just passed 200 books sold. Yay!


Congratulations, Valmore!


----------



## Monique

foreverjuly said:


> Congratulations, Valmore!


Ditto! That's great.

I love seeing all of these milestones reached. It's inspiring.


----------



## Guest

Book 2 of my series is now *ON SALE!* Oh wait...Amazon Why The Face?

Digital List Price:	$2.99 What's this? 
Kindle Price: $2.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
You Save:	$0.00 (0%)


----------



## Monique

foreverjuly said:


> Book 2 of my series is now *ON SALE!* Oh wait...Amazon Why The Face?
> 
> Digital List Price:	$2.99 What's this?
> Kindle Price: $2.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
> You Save:	$0.00 (0%)


On sale for 0% off!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

foreverjuly said:


> Book 2 of my series is now *ON SALE!* Oh wait...Amazon Why The Face?
> 
> Digital List Price:	$2.99 What's this?
> Kindle Price: $2.99 & includes wireless delivery via Amazon Whispernet
> You Save:	$0.00 (0%)


Ooh, great deal!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I'd like to celebrate the one thousandth post with ... the one thousandth post.


----------



## Guest

Daniel Arenson said:


> Ooh, great deal!





Monique said:


> On sale for 0% off!


Haha, I just promoted this in my Bazaar thread!


----------



## terryr

I finally got a UK sale.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Man, I couldn't possibly resist a 0% off sale!!


----------



## 13893

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Holy crap cow.
> 
> Nathan Bransford just mentioned my recent blog post  on his "This Week In Publishing" roundup.


Hurray!


----------



## Guest

Just got back from the 5k race. Had a good time and managed to put up a strong showing. My time was 22:15 and came in around 12th. The field had about 400 in it, making it incredibly weak. I might also mention some guy pushing a baby in a stroller came in around 3rd. He was ridiculous and blew by me on a down hill with a mile to go. Great time though, passed someone with 50 meters to go and was on another guy's heels but he just held me off.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Good for you, Jason. I envy you in that I coulnd't run a half a mile if I wanted to. I have horrible knees!


----------



## Guest

J.M. Pierce said:


> Good for you, Jason. I envy you in that I coulnd't run a half a mile if I wanted to. I have horrible knees!


That's rough! My best friend was a great runner and broke his ankles over 30 times before he finally gave it up. Some people just don't have it in them. Have you tried swimming or cycling?


----------



## Brenda Carroll

foreverjuly said:


> That's rough! My best friend was a great runner and broke his ankles over 30 times before he finally gave it up. Some people just don't have it in them. Have you tried swimming or cycling?


No running here, just sympathy. Ouch! I broke a heel just taking a step one day and the doc didn't even believe me. Still no explanation for it.

OT: Dallas and Houston tomorrow. Think I'm going to draw straws to see who I will cheer for... since I'm not from Dallas or Houston, as a Texan, I can root for either team, so I'll probably root for the first one that scores. Yeah, I'm fickle like that.


----------



## 16205

Dréoteth just hit #1 on Amazon in UK for Historical Fantasy. 

Doesn't take much to get there, but it's exciting nevertheless!

Congrats to Moses and Jason, too!


----------



## Maria Hooley

I just put up the new cover for the River that Ronnell did. It's like he read my mind in what I wanted.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just got back from paintball.

Have four or five nasty bruises -- I'm talking BLACK and BLUE.


----------



## Guest

Cimzon & Clover just went live.... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0044DF5KO Finally!


----------



## Maud Muller

Just received a another great review for Confessions of a Liberal Lover. This one is from IcyBlackStone.com.
She writes: : "..._It's funny and entertaining and oh so disappointing as each time, Maud's Mr. Right turns out to have clay feet, sometimes up to his knees. I always kept hoping she'd turn that corner and there he'd be, just as perfect as she wants. We should all have a gargoyle in our lives. 
The ending, by the way, is totally unexpected._

This is the third excellent review from independent review sites. All three are posted on the book's Kindle page or visit my website at http://EMMuller.com. Now if only some folks would read this review and decide to buy the book, I'd really have something to celebrate. And by the way, today is my birthday and my husband gave me the new Kindle 3G.

Eileen


----------



## Guest

Eileen Muller said:


> Just received a another great review for Confessions of a Liberal Lover. This one is from IcyBlackStone.com.
> She writes: : "..._It's funny and entertaining and oh so disappointing as each time, Maud's Mr. Right turns out to have clay feet, sometimes up to his knees. I always kept hoping she'd turn that corner and there he'd be, just as perfect as she wants. We should all have a gargoyle in our lives.
> The ending, by the way, is totally unexpected._
> 
> This is the third excellent review from independent review sites. All three are posted on the book's Kindle page or visit my website at http://EMMuller.com. Now if only some folks would read this review and decide to buy the book, I'd really have something to celebrate. And by the way, today is my birthday and my husband gave me the new Kindle 3G.
> 
> Eileen


Good for you.


----------



## Monique

4 more and I'll have 500 (total sales) for Out of Time!


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, Healy! Nice review. The first of many, I'm sure.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got not one but two fan e-mails today, and the second just really, well...I gotta share it. It's one of those "I feel like tearing up" type of things.



> I have just finished the second book in this series and bought the third. You have made me laugh and cry, sometimes all in the same page. This series is starting to rival my favorite saga, the dragonlance chronicles by Margaret Weiss and Tracy Hickman...The biggest difference with your writing is that your stories. Are a much darker read but no less interesting by far. I cant wait to see what happens next. Thank you for all your hard work and many hours spent to bring readers like me such a wonderful world filled with excitement and characters whose Depth and personalities rival those created by some of the greatest authors of all time. I've only read two of your books so far but I look forward to many more. Thanks again.


Makes every single freaking bit of time, sweat, and blood worth it, so easily worth it.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Thats nice David....

I just put _The Sword and the Dragon_ on sale for Halloween... The new price should be posted soon. Also Crimzon & Clover got its first five sales last night...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Monique said:


> 4 more and I'll have 500 (total sales) for Out of Time!


Fantastic Milestone! Congratz! I'm sure you'll hit 1K by Christmas!


----------



## Guest

Monique said:


> 4 more and I'll have 500 (total sales) for Out of Time!


I would make it 3 but I already have it! Good deal though!


----------



## Michael Crane

healeyb said:


> I got my first ever review today, and it was a 4-star review! I am so very happy right now!
> 
> http://www.bookpleasures.com/websitepublisher/articles/2836/1/A-Line-Blurred-Reviewed-By-Hamdhoon-Rashad-of-Bookpleasurescom/Page1.html


That's excellent!! Great job. I'll be grabbing that book soon... my TBR list is horrible right now, but I love slice-of-life stuff and that seems like something I would really enjoy.


----------



## Michael Crane

Just found out that this morning I sold another copy of IN DECLINE.  W00t!  Just when I thought this would be a horrible month for sales.

Sold a total of 4 books.  I know that's not a lot, but I'm happy with it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished the second draft of ROGUE AGENT. Very pleased with that.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is in some topsellers' lists over at the UK store:

#64 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror
#24 in Books > Horror > Occult


----------



## Daniel Arenson

And back in the US store...

#92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#52 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#86 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Monique

Thank you, Valmore and MR! Here's hoping the Christmas season is joyous for all of us!

Those numbers sho do look purdy, Daniel.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Noah K Mullette Gillman gave me a stellar (pun intended) review of Forbidden The Stars on his equally stellar website.

http://sites.google.com/site/noahkmullettegillman/home/noahan-author/noahan-author-issue-8


----------



## Cathymw

I got my first 4-star review (the others have been 5s). Why am I so excited about this?

No. 1, I'm always suspicious of books that have all 5-star reviews, No. 2, the reviewer is Mark Baker, who is one of Amazon's top 100 reviewers and is notorious for being pretty darn critical. And the review is very positive, he only had some issues with pacing in the middle of the book.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My work got its 15th review today, and it now has eight 5-star reviews and seven 4-star reviews.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Congrats, Daniel!  My goodness, that's a lot of top 100 ratings ya got there. 

Cathymw:  I totally know how you feel and I'm happy for you.  I feel the same way about books with all 5-star reviews, and it's such a relief to get that 4-star review.

And very nice review, Valmore!  I read it earlier today, and I imagine you're feeling pretty jazzed right now.


----------



## Michael Crane

This is no longer a bad sales month for me.  Sold 4 books yesterday.


----------



## Guest

Michael Crane said:


> This is no longer a bad sales month for me. Sold 4 books yesterday.


You were recomended in the Book Corner, in the Readers: Do you buy .99 short stories thread.



healeyb said:


> Called in to a radio program this morning to talk about my book, and my website has had more hits in the last two hours than in the last two months!


Sweeeeet!

My good news is: _The Sword and the Dragon_ is on sale until Halloween. Sales are allready picking up.


----------



## Michael Crane

M.R. Mathias said:


> You were recomended in the Book Corner, in the Readers: Do you buy .99 short stories thread.


I didn't see that. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Michael Crane said:


> I didn't see that. Thanks!


I liked the story. You should quit dinking around and write a book.


----------



## Michael Crane

M.R. Mathias said:


> I liked the story. You should quit dinking around and write a book.


I'm getting closer to finishing the first draft of a novella, GOODMAN'S BAD DAY . It's completely different from what I normally write. A little more on the goofy side. I thought it'd be a novel, but it's not going to be that long it looks like, so I'll just call it a novella.


----------



## kcmay

Four 5-star reviews last week!  /happy dance


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I just saw the almost-finished wrap-around cover for the paperback version of _Dismember_, and it looks very, very cool. I can't wait to show it off.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold two more books this morning.  I'm on a roll.  

Guess I can't go hating on Monday today...


----------



## Monique

Good for you, Michael!


----------



## Michael Crane

Monique said:


> Good for you, Michael!


Thanks, Monique!

Really makes me happy... I was really bummed because this was turning out to be a really bad month with sales. I don't care about the money part--it's just nice to know that people are buying your work and will most likely read it at some point (scary, but exciting, too!).

But, that's in the past. This has been my best month so far. 

Now... just have to do it all over again in October.


----------



## Monique

It is a little scary, but definitely exciting. I'm really happy for you. It's such a great feeling to know that people (you don't know) are actually buying your book. 

Here's hoping October will be even better!


----------



## horse_girl

Lots of reasons to celebrate  

In my corner, I finally hit 100 sales on one book in one month. Not as much as some, but it's taken a year of slow climbing to get there, but I don't count on anything to continue. Every month is different. September was a good month for me, though for hitting that milestone.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

No matter who you are, it is great to cross 100 books of just one book in a month. Take pride, horse girl!!


----------



## Monique

Half-Orc said:


> No matter who you are, it is great to cross 100 books of just one book in a month. Take pride, horse girl!!


Absolutely! Congratulations.


----------



## Michael Crane

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,848 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)#96 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Short Stories *

My day keeps getting better and better... 

I know it's only temporary, but I love it!

*edit: It's gone now... one of those "don't blink or you'll miss it" moments... still cool, though!


----------



## horse_girl

Thanks, David and Monique.


----------



## Guest

My books are doing well today!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just sold copy #200 of Forbidden The Stars.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,433 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#19 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#20 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#16 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 

A heartfelt thank you to everyone, bloggers, reviewers and readers, who got me to this milestone in 59 days.


----------



## Monique

Woohoo! Congratulations, Valmore.


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just sold copy #200 of Forbidden The Stars.


Awesome! Congrats!

P.S. I made my first Amazon UK sale! woot


----------



## J.M Pierce

Okay, now I can breathe a little. I just finished up my novella titled Duality and sent it off to my beta readers. I ended up with seven betas and am now looking forward to taking a couple days off. I've got a Ft. Collins Chocolate Stout sitting on the coffee table screaming at me to drink it so I will let you all go!

Congrats to everyone for their successes and I wish you twice as much awesome next week.

J.M.


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, JM! That's fantastic. Enjoy the accomplishment and the stout!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Crescent Rising just released in paperback on Amazon yesterday...actually sold two copies! love that $2.65 royalty!

Zack


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy is available in paperback on Amazon now! It's not connected to the Kindle edition yet, nor does it have any reviews or description, but it's there. And today is the day of my KND sponsorship, so maybe those Kindle owners will suggest it to their non-Kindle-owning friends.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

kcmay said:


> The Kinshield Legacy is available in paperback on Amazon now! It's not connected to the Kindle edition yet, nor does it have any reviews or description, but it's there. And today is the day of my KND sponsorship, so maybe those Kindle owners will suggest it to their non-Kindle-owning friends.


Congratulations!


----------



## William Meikle

Over 2000 books sold so far in September. Suddenly I don't feel quite so grumpy


----------



## David McAfee

williemeikle said:


> Over 2000 books sold so far in September. Suddenly I don't feel quite so grumpy


Awesome, Willie.  I haven't passed 1,000 yet. I've come close, though.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Some guy in the Coast Guard emailed me to complain about keeping him up until 1 in the morning reading when he had to work at 6. Muhahahha. I mean...poor guy.

David Dalglish


----------



## daveconifer

Half-Orc said:


> Some guy in the Coast Guard emailed me to complain about keeping him up until 1 in the morning reading when he had to work at 6. Muhahahha. I mean...poor guy.
> 
> David Dalglish


Great. Thanks to you we're wide open for invasion.

I'm not surprised, I couldn't put your stuff down either...


----------



## Michael Crane

Just heard some positive feedback from somebody who bought IN DECLINE:



> Hey Michael. Yesterday I read the first few stories in In Decline (stories) - (3 or 4) - for a change of pace from the novel I was reading. I especially liked the one with Penelope and the one with Dolly. You really are insane.


I am, and thank you!


----------



## kcmay

Just got my 100th ebook sale for The Kinshield Legacy! /cheer


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just updated DanielArenson.com with my new review from Geek Speak Magazine.

"This book is just really, really fun. It’s pure pleasure to read, even in its darkest moments. It’s all epic battles and complicated relationships and thoughtful allegory all wrapped up in clean, well-crafted prose.... This book is an absolute bargain at the Kindle store, and is a thoroughly engaging way to spend a couple of hours." 

I attribute three sales so far to it.  I hope for a few more when people get home from work.


----------



## DavidRM

My first novel, _The Summoning Fire_ (link in Sig), has now been released in trade paperback and for the Kindle and other readers. I had my first paperback sale before the book was even fully released (Yay for indulgent uncles) and I've had my 2 Kindle sales.

So I'm excited. 

-David


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> I just updated DanielArenson.com with my new review from Geek Speak Magazine.
> 
> "This book is just really, really fun. It's pure pleasure to read, even in its darkest moments. It's all epic battles and complicated relationships and thoughtful allegory all wrapped up in clean, well-crafted prose.... This book is an absolute bargain at the Kindle store, and is a thoroughly engaging way to spend a couple of hours."
> 
> I attribute three sales so far to it. I hope for a few more when people get home from work.


It's a great review! You should get a lot of eyes looking your way after this one!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> It's a great review! You should get a lot of eyes looking your way after this one!


Thanks! I hope so. Flaming Dove is now: #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Daniel Arenson

After being reviewed yesterday at Geek Speek Magazine ("really, really fun... pure pleasure to read."), _Flaming Dove_ received a review today on the blog _MotherLode_.

"This book is a delightful read, with fluid writing and a nice pacing of action interspersed with tender moments. It was easy to get into this story, and hard to put it down. I love the way nothing is really cut and dry throughout this story; the Ruler of Hell is not without merits, and the archangels not without sin. The author really forces you to take a step back and question where the line between good and evil actually falls, if there is even such a line. The story seems predictable, but I was surprised many times with the events leading up to the climax of the story. Even when I thought I had finished the story, there was one last surprise waiting for me at the end, a surprise that really drove home a main theme of the story. Best of all, the ending did what all the best endings do; it left me with something to ponder. I really enjoyed this story, and I believe Daniel Arenson is an author to watch!"

Read the full review.


----------



## Michael Crane

Woke up and found out I sold a copy of IN DECLINE this morning.  That made me pretty happy.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Now this is a freaking reason to celebrate. I just got the rough draft for book four, The Shadows of Grace. Check this out. Rough draft, remember, rough draft!










I'm stupidly excited. Book four getting closer to release!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David, that cover is amazing.  AMAZING.


----------



## David McAfee

Daniel Arenson said:


> David, that cover is amazing. AMAZING.


What he said.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Daniel Arenson said:


> David, that cover is amazing. AMAZING.





David McAfee said:


> What he said.


What 'they' said!


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Now this is a freaking reason to celebrate. I just got the rough draft for book four, The Shadows of Grace. Check this out. Rough draft, remember, rough draft!
> 
> I'm stupidly excited. Book four getting closer to release!!!


That's going to be great! Looks like another home run to me.


----------



## kcmay

julieannfelicity said:


> What 'they' said!


What all y'all said!


----------



## Guest

This is going to be a rant rather than a woot. Some people are really taking off around here, and I wish them all the best, but it's disappointing to see that I'm not among them. Even though I had a respectable month by most standards, I'm really not seeing the level of growth I'd hoped for. I've got KND coming up tomorrow, but I don't get much of a thrill out of sales I paid for. I'm going to get back to editing book 3 now, which should be decent enough to send to beta readers in a couple days, then I can spend a few weeks on another project. Here's hoping.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

My own personal opinion? You've got a great series, so do whatever you can to get the first book onto Kindles. Sell your first at 99 cents, and give it away for free on Smashwords. Let book 2, 3, and 4 be your moneymakers. Other than that, keep at it. For all you know, the KND boost may not ever leave, or you might be a single Red Adept review away from having a steady following.

David Dalglish


----------



## kcmay

foreverjuly said:


> This is going to be a rant rather than a woot. Some people are really taking off around here, and I wish them all the best, but it's disappointing to see that I'm not among them. Even though I had a respectable month by most standards, I'm really not seeing the level of growth I'd hoped for. I've got KND coming up tomorrow, but I don't get much of a thrill out of sales I paid for. I'm going to get back to editing book 3 now, which should be decent enough to send to beta readers in a couple days, then I can spend a few weeks on another project. Here's hoping.


I'm not one of those who sells 1000 books a month. I was just getting by on my one-a-day, but the KND sponsorship boosted my sales by a TON. I needed 34 to break even -- those are sales I "paid for." The 15 I've gotten (so far) above and beyond that break even point are about 2 weeks worth of sales for me. To me, that's pretty thrilling -- knowing that the investment I made in advertising for my book has paid off.

Chin up! Hopefully you'll be sitting pretty 24 hrs after your KND sponsorship.


----------



## Michael Crane

That is freakin' SWEET, David!   

(pardon my harsh language!  but that certainly deserved a FREAKIN'   )


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Michael Crane said:


> (pardon my harsh language! but that certainly deserved a FREAKIN'  )


You rebel.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> That is freakin' SWEET, David!
> 
> (pardon my harsh language! but that certainly deserved a FREAKIN'  )


"Ow, my freakin' ears."

(Sorry, Simpsons quote... couldn't resist.)


----------



## R. M. Reed

David D., I'll ask what I asked on Facebook: What's over the demon's head? That dark mass obscures his head in the thumbnail. Is that attached to him? You did say the final version would be lighter.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'm not entirely sure. It can be one of two things: the beginnings of a helmet (which would be drawn atop the face) or perhaps just his hair. It's just a bunch of pretty thick black strokes right now, but so far I think it is his hair.

David Dalglish


----------



## Monique

That's great looking, David.

I got a great, five star review from Deb of  Two Ends of the Pen.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Monique said:


> I got a great, five star review from Deb of  Two Ends of the Pen.


Nice. She doesn't hand those out too freely, either!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Monique said:


> That's great looking, David.
> 
> I got a great, five star review from Deb of  Two Ends of the Pen.


You're welcome Monique - your book was absolutely delightful to read.

I guess I more in the same boat as foreverjuly - I don't have a lot of sales either. Got some decent reviews especially for the DARK FUTURE series, but with all the interviews and spotlights I've been on, it really hasn't turned into sales. Guess I just gotta concentrate on writing some more books. Good thing, I don't have to live on royalty checks - I don't think I've even gotten enough for a tank of gas yet.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Monique said:


> That's great looking, David.
> 
> I got a great, five star review from Deb of  Two Ends of the Pen.


Awesome review! Looks good on you!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Speaking of artwork drafts... I remember seeing the rough draft for Flaming Dove's cover. It was amazing to see. I was wowed. Sometimes seeing the rough draft is even more thrilling than seeing the final artwork.

Here's the draft for Flaming Dove:


----------



## Monique

Thanks guys. I wish I knew what caused sales. I'd do a lot more of it. I don't understand where they're coming from or why they sometimes stop. I do know that all of the exposure adds up. But, other than that, complete mystery to me.


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> My own personal opinion? You've got a great series, so do whatever you can to get the first book onto Kindles. Sell your first at 99 cents, and give it away for free on Smashwords. Let book 2, 3, and 4 be your moneymakers. Other than that, keep at it. For all you know, the KND boost may not ever leave, or you might be a single Red Adept review away from having a steady following.
> 
> David Dalglish


True that, Thanks DD. I usually do have book 1 at 99 but I've never given it away on Smashwords or anything. It's a possibility I'll have to consider. We'll see if I start getting more traction.



kcmay said:


> I'm not one of those who sells 1000 books a month. I was just getting by on my one-a-day, but the KND sponsorship boosted my sales by a TON. I needed 34 to break even -- those are sales I "paid for." The 15 I've gotten (so far) above and beyond that break even point are about 2 weeks worth of sales for me. To me, that's pretty thrilling -- knowing that the investment I made in advertising for my book has paid off.
> 
> Chin up! Hopefully you'll be sitting pretty 24 hrs after your KND sponsorship.


Thanks, KC. Yeah, KND is a great boost. It'd be great to get more out of it than is put in. I'm confident things will work out.


----------



## 13893

Daniel Arenson said:



> David, that cover is amazing. AMAZING.


yeah, what he said. Wowzers!


----------



## 13500

I'm halfway through my WIP.


----------



## kcmay

healeyb said:


> Er...
> 
> What is KND?


http://kindlehomepage.blogspot.com/


----------



## R. M. Reed

Half-Orc said:


> I'm not entirely sure. It can be one of two things: the beginnings of a helmet (which would be drawn atop the face) or perhaps just his hair. It's just a bunch of pretty thick black strokes right now, but so far I think it is his hair.
> 
> David Dalglish


My bad. At first I didn't realize the demon has wings. I thought the wing was a huge, weird headdress. Never mind, dumb mistake.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

*warning, warning, incoming bad joke*

The demon guy had a Red Bull right after you first saw it, so it gave it wiiiiings.

*warning over*


----------



## JoeMitchell

Instead if posting my own brag thread, I'll just say it here.

Two happy milestones!
My first UK sale!  Woot!
100 kindle sales this month, and still one more day before the month's over!

I've sold 260 copies of my book so far, and that's really awesome.  I wish more would post reviews, or even just send me an email to say if they liked it.  I know at least a dozen people have loved it, but I still wonder about all those other people who paid for my book.  Did I succeed in giving them their $3 worth of entertainment?

Woot again!  101 kindle sales this month!  Yes, I had to check during this writing.  You all know that obsession, and this is a special day for me.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

JoeMitchell said:


> Instead if posting my own brag thread, I'll just say it here.


That's kind of the point of this thread. 



JoeMitchell said:


> I know at least a dozen people have loved it, but I still wonder about all those other people who paid for my book. Did I succeed in giving them their $3 worth of entertainment?


Trust me, they'd tell you if you didn't . Congratz on your sales!


----------



## Michael Crane

Got a great write up on one of my short stories from Red Adept Reviews. 

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3067

The story wasn't a home-run, which I can totally understand and see why, but she had some GREAT things to say about my writing style. A very, very nice, thoughtful and fair review.


----------



## robertduperre

Passed thirty sales in a month for the first time!  With three today, I'm up to 32.  Hopefully, when I get both the short story collection and second Rift book out, I can raise it even higher.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Guest

robertduperre said:


> Passed thirty sales in a month for the first time! With three today, I'm up to 32. Hopefully, when I get both the short story collection and second Rift book out, I can raise it even higher.
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


Nice! That's one a day for the month!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

"They laid supine, holding hands with their feet pointed away from the altar and The Book of Time upon it. Their bodies jarred and their spirits fell through the ground, through rocky earth and darkness, plummeting without bodies, wrenched down The Black One’s abyssal gravity."

That concludes (my editing of) Act I of my novel, all 50K of it, for now. Time to go and celebrate.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

w00t for Red Adept reviews.


----------



## harpwriter

I got a great review last Friday, all the reviews have been good, I doubled my sales this month from any other, and I'm told one of my interviews was in the Chicago Sun Times today.  (I'm still waiting confirmation on that, but it definitely was in one of their lesser affiliates' online 'papers.')

Oh, and how could I forget?  I got word today that the local Borders will stock my book and would like me to do a book signing.  I have the second week in November.  Plus, my writers' group has linked up with a local Arts Center and has some great irons in the fire there.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New five-star review for _Flaming Dove_ on Amazon! That makes three five-star reviews and one four-star.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Wow -- two rare events this morning.

1) I sold a paperback!  That doesn't happen often.

2) I have a review on Smashwords!  First one ever.


----------



## Zack Hamric

As of this morning, sales are at 262 on Amazon, 3 on Amazon UK, and 2 paperbacks- just over double last month...and for a brief, shining moment at 3:30 in the morning, I actually cracked the 500 ranking barrier at #462....Really, really hoping to crack 300 sales for the month...

Zack


----------



## kcmay

I've just had my FIRST 100-book month!! This is counting all book sales -- my one paperback sale + ebook sales of TKL + SS.

100!!!!!!!!!!!!

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      

(I'm excited, can you tell?)


----------



## div

Congrats KC May!!!!  That's awesome!!

I am celebrating today because I sold the 52 copy of my debut novel, which went live on September 1, this morning!!   

And yesterday I received a wonderful 5 STAR review from someone I do not know!!!!!  

It has been a couple of very exciting days for us!!!

So here's to all the other indies out there and to those who take a chance on us!!!  (raises glass of Maker's Mark)

CLINK!!!!!!


----------



## William L.K.

Hey all, Good morning from NY.

I am celebrating because I got a great new review last night on amazon!
Thank you Nate!


----------



## William L.K.

div said:


> Congrats KC May!!!! That's awesome!!
> 
> I am celebrating today because I sold the 52 copy of my debut novel, which went live on September 1, this morning!!
> 
> And yesterday I received a wonderful 5 STAR review from someone I do not know!!!!!
> 
> It has been a couple of very exciting days for us!!!
> 
> So here's to all the other indies out there and to those who take a chance on us!!! (raises glass of Maker's Mark)
> 
> CLINK!!!!!!


Congrats! 52 copies is awesome!!!!


----------



## LCEvans

Congrats to all who are posting great sales numbers! 
I've had a great month, too. I've sold more than 100 Kindle books and have had 5 paperback sales for We Interrupt This Date, the most ever in one month--plus, I got my 10th 5 star review for WITD yesterday. 
I published Jobless Recovery, Second Edition, in both Kindle and paperback, and I got my first book trailer this month. Happy, happy.
September more than made up for my sluggish August.


Linda


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sold my 20th print copy for the month today, including 5 for Dance of Cloaks. What's so neat about that is the freaking thing costs $16.99. So very flattering someone is willing to pay that much for something I wrote.


----------



## William Meikle

Got my contracts for e-editions of my print books The Midnight Eye series, the Watchers trilogy and Eldren: The Book of the Dark. World domination plan is proceeding on schedule.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

The video trailer for Hemlock Lake on TrailerSpy is getting close to 1000 views.
http://www.trailerspy.com/trailer/10179/Hemlock-Lake


----------



## William Meikle

Due to the vagaries of Amazon's filing system. THE INVASION is now top 40 in Kindle Fantasy (and top 20 in Kindle Science Fiction and Kindle Horror). I'm not complaining.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

62 63 sales of _Down the Drain_ in the first 59 days. That's not a bad start, right?

Edit: I was 100% sure I wasn't going to get a single UK sale this month, but one finally came in.


----------



## harpwriter

A huge congratulations, KC May!  And to everyone else, too, it sounds like lots of you are doing really well with sales!


----------



## ErikLynd

Just past 10 sales on my novel Asylum and it has only been available for a few days.  (I don't count the first two days when there was no buy button)


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm really happy that Harvey came up with Kindle Book of the Day, and I have my day all set for it!  Very reasonable and affordable price, too.  

Plus, I'm happy that the money goes to this excellent board.  A win/win, if you ask me.


----------



## Michael Crane

And I just found out that I sold another book!!!!    

That's 11 in one month... my best month EVER.

And to think that halfway through this month I didn't think I was going to sell more than 2.


----------



## William Meikle

Michael Crane said:


> I'm really happy that Harvey came up with Kindle Book of the Day, and I have my day all set for it! Very reasonable and affordable price, too.
> 
> Plus, I'm happy that the money goes to this excellent board. A win/win, if you ask me.


Ditto.

And I'm getting excited, as I'm first up. My book THE AMULET is the first KB Book of the Day, and I can hardly wait to see what happens. It's like Xmas Eve


----------



## Michael Crane

williemeikle said:


> Ditto.
> 
> And I'm getting excited, as I'm first up. My book THE AMULET is the first KB Book of the Day, and I can hardly wait to see what happens. It's like Xmas Eve


Sweet!! We're rooting for ya!


----------



## 13893

Michael Crane said:


> I'm really happy that Harvey came up with Kindle Book of the Day, and I have my day all set for it! Very reasonable and affordable price, too.
> 
> Plus, I'm happy that the money goes to this excellent board. A win/win, if you ask me.


Huh what? Is there a link where I can read about this?


----------



## William Meikle

LKRigel said:


> Huh what? Is there a link where I can read about this?


Here you go

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38001.0.html


----------



## 13893

williemeikle said:


> Here you go
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38001.0.html


thanks -- that's what I get for just trolling my usual threads, ha.


----------



## kcmay

After working for a year and a half on The Venom of Vipers, I finally typed The End.

Why do I feel like crying? I should be celebrating.


----------



## Monique

kcmay said:


> After working for a year and a half on The Venom of Vipers, I finally typed The End.
> 
> Why do I feel like crying? I should be celebrating.


It's relief. 

Congratulations on finishing and on your kick a** sales this month.

Congrats to everyone for putting yourself out there! It ain't easy.


----------



## David McAfee

kcmay said:


> After working for a year and a half on The Venom of Vipers, I finally typed The End.
> 
> Why do I feel like crying? I should be celebrating.


It's a beautiful thing, typing The End. Congrats.


----------



## terryr

My big sale of the day at Cafepress.  A whole entire seven dollars! (One of my _Winterdance _tiles.)

(ETA: Well, I only get $2 of that, so it's the same as a book sale, really. But yay. LOL.)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I just sold my 150th book for September.  It's a humble number compared to some here at KindleBoards, but it's a round number, and I'm happy with it.  Next month I'm hoping to hit 200 for the first time.


----------



## Guest

Daniel Arenson said:


> I just sold my 150th book for September. It's a humble number compared to some here at KindleBoards, but it's a round number, and I'm happy with it. Next month I'm hoping to hit 200 for the first time.


Awesome man, and that's really solid for books at 2.99. October's your month!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

foreverjuly said:


> Awesome man, and that's really solid for books at 2.99. October's your month!


Thanks, man. I was worried for a moment when it was 9:45pm, and I'd only sold 149... really wanted that 150th before October. So I'm obviously glad it arrived at the nick of time.


----------



## Monique

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thanks, man. I was worried for a moment when it was 9:45pm, and I'd only sold 149... really wanted that 150th before October. So I'm obviously glad it arrived at the nick of time.


That's very cool. I'm trying to not obsess about hitting a nice even goal.

It's not working.


----------



## kcmay

Monique said:


> It's relief.
> 
> Congratulations on finishing and on your kick a** sales this month.
> 
> Congrats to everyone for putting yourself out there! It ain't easy.


Thanks! You're right -- it's big relief. Now it's off to my beta readers. I'm gonna sleep well tonight!


----------



## Michael Crane

I got my first check today.


----------



## JoeMitchell

I was hoping to do at least as well as I did last month with 70 sales, but I ended up getting 113.  I keep trying to figure out where the sales are coming from, and other than replying to random posts here in the writer's cafe, I haven't done any special advertising.  I can only assume its word of mouth from people telling their friends.  Either way, I'm very happy.


----------



## William Meikle

As a result of being Kindle Boards Book of the Day, The Amulet becomes my 4th book in the Amazon>horror>occult top 100 for all books


----------



## Michael Crane

williemeikle said:


> As a result of being Kindle Boards Book of the Day, The Amulet becomes my 4th book in the Amazon>horror>occult top 100 for all books


That's fantastic!!! So glad I signed up for that right away. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Monique

This month I broke the 500 barrier, just got another 5 star review (those make so giggley) and am almost finished with my website.


----------



## SidneyW

Sonya Clark posted an interview with me this week. It was a fun chance to talk about my work habits and my books.

http://www.sonyaclark.net/2010/09/interview-with-author-sidney-williams.html


----------



## R. M. Reed

My flash fiction story is the opener for Karen Wojcik Berner's Horror Fridays this month.
It is officially by Robin Morris, my horror pen name.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


----------



## Michael Crane

R. Reed said:


> My flash fiction story is the opener for Karen Wojcik Berner's Horror Fridays this month.
> It is officially by Robin Morris, my horror pen name.
> 
> http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


Read it and LOVED it! I shared the link on my FB page (I re-posted it so I could put Robin Morris on it). Awesome job!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I saw that you changed the FB post, Mike. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ appearing today in some nice niche lists:

#48 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#74 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#72 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

Hoping to climb even higher during the day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Moving up a bit...

#33 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#45 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## 13500

Michael Crane said:


> Read it and LOVED it! I shared the link on my FB page (I re-posted it so I could put Robin Morris on it). Awesome job!


YAY! Great story, Robin.


----------



## Guest

Cracking the whip on my Argentinian sweat shop to get started on the third cover for my series!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Cracking the whip on my Argentinian sweat shop to get started on the third cover for my series!


Where'd your clown head avatar go? lol ... I had to look twice to see what was missing


----------



## SidneyW

kcmay said:


> After working for a year and a half on The Venom of Vipers, I finally typed The End.
> 
> Why do I feel like crying? I should be celebrating.


Sorry about the crying, but congrats on the completion!


----------



## SidneyW

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove_ appearing today in some nice niche lists...


I love watching those and watching the movement. May your good trends continue.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

SidneyW said:


> I love watching those and watching the movement. May your good trends continue.


Thanks! There's not much competition in the Horror-Occult or Mythology categories, but it's still nice to see my book appear in their bestsellers lists.


----------



## Guest

Finally starting to see things slow down after the sponsorship. Man that was great while it lasted. The sale hit at just the perfect time, toppling 500 books sold, and even today is a very, very good day. I hope I still keep a strong pace even if some of the momentum wears off!



Valmore Daniels said:


> Where'd your clown head avatar go? lol ... I had to look twice to see what was missing


It's definitely not gone forever. Don't worry!

And thanks J.M.!


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Finally starting to see things slow down after the sponsorship. Man that was great while it lasted. The sale hit at just the perfect time, toppling 500 books sold, and even today is a very, very good day. I hope I still keep a strong pace even if some of the momentum wears off!


Awesome for you, Jason. I see the momentum really starting to freight train for you over the next couple of months.

After a very nice day yesterday due to the Cheap Reads feature, today has been a giant goose egg. I'm not sweating it. Three of my beta readers for Duality have gotten back to me with some constructive feedback and raves. I also inadvertently picked up an 8th beta reader and am so excited to have her reviewing the novella. Thank you (you know who you are  )

J.M.


----------



## R. M. Reed

If giving away books is good for others, surely it could work for me. I've been doing it for weeks (giving away all of three copies) with my superhero books, and finally got a review. I am willing to give the book to anyone else who will think about reviewing it.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Thanks to Elizabeth at http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com for featuring CRESCENT RISING today!!

Zack


----------



## Cliff Ball

I got a review of The Usurper: http://www.nurtureyourbooks.com/?p=919 Now, I just need some more....

I've also sold, so far on Kindle, 15 copies in two months. I know that's not much, but that is more than my first novel, Out of Time, made in two years, and it took Don't Mess With Earth a year to sell that many. I'm looking forward to my KB Book of the Day on October 24th and 25th, I just wish I could afford the Kindle Nation Daily.


----------



## FrankZubek

My blog tells me that I have gotten 23 hits so far today (it seems to start over around 8 or 9 pm Ohio time so it's still pretty early here today!) 

It says I had 14 visits from Switzerland! Big shout out to Switzerland!

It also tells me that many of the traffic sources are from this here board so I'm waving to whoever is a fan of my blog. I'll try to keep it updated and interesting as much as possible.

Biggest news is that I had 4 sales on EMPATH yesterday  !!
My total so far is 3.85!  (That's nearly five bucks since early September! Woot! Woot!.....Okay, well, it isn't JA Konrath numbers but I'm sure he was pretty excited when he saw his first five bucks)


----------



## Michael Crane

I've been getting some wonderful feedback from some of the people who bought IN DECLINE.  They've really been enjoying the stories.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island_ -- now three years old -- is once more in the Epic Fantasy bestsellers list.


----------



## Harry Shannon

I'm celebrating three things every day (a) that reading has been given such a shot in the arm via ebooks and Kindle...and (b) that so many new authors are getting a chance to compete on an even playing field. It's always been a tough business, so (c) what a thrill to discover your books can have a life beyond hardcover and reach dozens of new people every month.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Harry Shannon said:


> I'm celebrating three things every day (a) that reading has been given such a shot in the arm via ebooks and Kindle...and (b) that so many new authors are getting a chance to compete on an even playing field. It's always been a tough business, so (c) what a thrill to discover your books can have a life beyond hardcover and reach dozens of new people every month.


Amen.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Feelgoods: Sales from the month's jump, and lots of traffic at my blog since the latest post went live last night. Clearly people are more interested in my world travels than my writing travails. 

CK
http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13893

My contest ended and there's a winner. I'll post an update later today.


----------



## Guest

LKRigel said:


> My contest ended and there's a winner. I'll post an update later today.


Thank you, Thank you so much LK!!!!!!! I'm so excited!


----------



## 13893

foreverjuly said:


> Thank you, Thank you so much LK!!!!!!! I'm so excited!


heh -- so sorry, Jason; it wasn't you...


----------



## Michael Crane

Some more wonderful feedback!  This after reading the short story, "Marvin and Dolly (A Love Story) from IN DECLINE:

"I laughed and laughed with that story... I just read it. Obviously I didn't get right back to work."


----------



## 13893

The opposite of my whine: The winner just let me know she did receive the GC, and she is so happy!


----------



## BTackitt

Yes I am!!!!!!! I forgot all about the contest. Then I got the message today from LK going YOU WON did you get the GC? I was like,  I WON??!??!?  I  WON?


----------



## 13893

BTackitt said:


> Yes I am!!!!!!! I forgot all about the contest. Then I got the message today from LK going YOU WON did you get the GC? I was like,  I WON??!??!?  I  WON?


Hey, your pumpkin gif is perfect for today! hahaha


----------



## Paul Clayton

It's Sunday afternoon, the house is quiet.  No, not Miller time.  Nap time.  Later.


----------



## Guest

BTackitt said:


> Yes I am!!!!!!! I forgot all about the contest. Then I got the message today from LK going YOU WON did you get the GC? I was like,  I WON??!??!?  I  WON?


Did you seriously win? That's amazing! So cool it's someone from around here. And I love the pumpkin gif too.

Well, sales after the ad have dropped off. Maybe it's some kind of refractory period. So that's a bummer, but I did just submit for the print version of book 1, so that's cool.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Sold my 25th ebook for October...


----------



## BTackitt

LKRigel said:


> Hey, your pumpkin gif is perfect for today! hahaha





foreverjuly said:


> Did you seriously win? That's amazing! So cool it's someone from around here. And I love the pumpkin gif too.


Yep I won.. and when I changed Avatars this morning I had no clue I had won.. It was just the second one on my list of avatars for this month. I'll change it again Tuesday morning. This one definately expresses how I felt learning I had won though.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sold my 25th ebook for October...


Awesome. That's a good first few days. What's your record month so far?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Daniel Pyle said:


> Awesome. That's a good first few days. What's your record month so far?


Hey Daniel. My best month was August, when I sold 159 ebooks, all for $2.99. September was second best -- I sold about 100 ebooks for $2.99 and 50 for $0.99. These are humble numbers compared to many here, but I'm happy with any sale.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just got a review for Cost of Betrayal by our own Joel Arnold.



> While I thought David Dalglish's The Weight of Blood was a wonderful introduction to a new series, with highly original and engaging characters, in THIS novel, The Cost of Betrayal, Dalglish knocks the metaphorical ball not only out of the park, but I think it broke a few windows along the way.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## robertduperre

Half-Orc said:


> Just got a review for Cost of Betrayal by our own Joel Arnold.
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeeeet.


Sports metaphors. Yum.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

robertduperre said:


> Sports metaphors. Yum.


Oh, and I'm like 3 (now 2) posts away from crossing 4k. That's gotta be worth celebrating.


----------



## Michael Crane

One of the people who bought IN DECLINE and RECOVERY just gave me positive reviews on the both of them on Amazon!  Life is pretty friggen' sweet!!!  

Now, if I could go back to hating Mondays again... the last two Mondays I had sales and today I have reviews...  I miss hating Monday, dang it!


----------



## Paul Clayton

It's Monday!  Yippee!


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

I just got my first fan email, and uhh... I teared up a little bit.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Chris J. Randolph said:


> I just got my first fan email, and uhh... I teared up a little bit.


Good. You had the appropriate reaction.


----------



## Guest

Michael Crane said:


> One of the people who bought IN DECLINE and RECOVERY just gave me positive reviews on the both of them on Amazon! Life is pretty friggen' sweet!!!
> 
> Now, if I could go back to hating Mondays again... the last two Mondays I had sales and today I have reviews... I miss hating Monday, dang it!


Awesome, Michael! Was that Anne-Marie? A few more good reviews should definitely grease the wheels for you a bit.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I don't know if you guys saw this over at the Book Bazaar, but somebody wrote that _Firefly Island_ is one of their favorite novels. I'm very humbled by such compliments.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I just had a high school librarian e-mail me on Goodreads, and ask me if it was ok that he was going to order my novel for his school for the month of November. I'm like, COOL!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Daniel Arenson said:


> I don't know if you guys saw this over at the Book Bazaar, but somebody wrote that _Firefly Island_ is one of their favorite novels. I'm very humbled by such compliments.


How excellent. That would certainly give me a warm fuzzy feeling. Bet you're smiling from ear to ear, Daniel.

And here's something I never thought I'd see, because it's a highly competitive category. My book, _The Crown in the Heather_, made the top 100 list for Kindle books in Historical Fiction on Amazon.co.uk:

#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Historical Fiction
#4 in Books > Fiction > Biographical Fiction

Go figure! Time for a screen shot.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Historical Fiction
> #4 in Books > Fiction > Biographical Fiction


Woohoo! Very good category.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just sold copy number 300 of Forbidden The Stars (that's 100 copies this week!)

And this is the best ranking I've had to date:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,374 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#17 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#14 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just sold copy number 300 of Forbidden The Stars (that's 100 copies this week!)
> 
> And this is the best ranking I've had to date:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,374 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #17 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech


WOW! That's terrific!! 100 copies in a week -- amazing. What'd you do differently?


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Alright, this is probably a strange thing to celebrate, but I just got my first 2-star review over at Amazon.  I'm honestly just relieved to have popped the seal, so to speak.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> WOW! That's terrific!! 100 copies in a week -- amazing. What'd you do differently?


Last week was Noah's interview http://bit.ly/apprBr. And this morning I had an interview with Deb at http://bit.ly/aXyFri.

Blogger Power FTW!


----------



## William Meikle

I have stories in not one, but two professional anthologies this week, namely Mountain Magic: Spellbinding Tales of the Appalachians & Specters in Coal Dust. Both out this coming weekend from Woodland Press.

And both checks heading for my account tomorrow


----------



## Michael Crane

foreverjuly said:


> Awesome, Michael! Was that Anne-Marie? A few more good reviews should definitely grease the wheels for you a bit.


Yep, the one and only.  I'm so happy.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Finding four good short stories that I cobbled into a new offering and the best part - getting my son, Nicholas, a pilot, to do the cover. (Nick is a fantastic writer and photographer so it wasn't that far fetched that he could do a fab cover.  The name of the collection is Spellcheck Nation and he put a photo he took on a craggy landscape with a tattered American Flag on a crooked stick as the cover photo.  The British used to plant a flag on any territory and claim it.  Eddy Izzard does a hilarious riff on this issue.  So it was appropriate that this tattered flag was planted by Spellcheck for its nation.  The book is already on Smashwords and being "reviewed" here at Amazon.  Yipee.    BTW, I looked for the stories because some good soul on this board said the best way to goose sales was to publish something new.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My book Firefly Island is #84 in UK Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Daniel Arenson said:


> Woohoo! Very good category.


Update for Amazon.co.uk:

#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Historical Fiction
#2 in Books > Fiction > Biographical Fiction

Just passed Deepak Chopra. May have to buy a bottle of wine.



> My book Firefly Island is #84 in UK Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy.


Well done, yourself. Competition is very tough in the Fantasy genre.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

My rank just shot up to: 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,070 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#16 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#14 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#11 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone. I am glad to hear your work is selling well.


----------



## Holly A Hook

A lot of decent things happened today, and all at once.  In the past twenty-four hours I got 4 reviews (I previously had none) and all were 4 stars or above.  I wasn't expecting so many since I just released TEMPEST in mid-September and have sold 8 copies so far.  (I did give out 2 review copies as well.)  

Also two review sites accepted my novel.  And KND emailed me with my sponsorship date--the day after Thanksgiving.  (In other words, the biggest shopping day of the year where I live.)


----------



## Guest

Holly A Hook said:


> A lot of decent things happened today, and all at once. In the past twenty-four hours I got 4 reviews (I previously had none) and all were 4 stars or above. I wasn't expecting so many since I just released TEMPEST in mid-September and have sold 8 copies so far. (I did give out 2 review copies as well.)
> 
> Also two review sites accepted my novel. And KND emailed me with my sponsorship date--the day after Thanksgiving. (In other words, the biggest shopping day of the year where I live.)


Congrats on the reviews and the great date! I bet you'll start to see some momentum now as long as you keep at it!


----------



## kcmay

In August, I did an ebook giveaway at LibraryThing, which ended on 8/31. Today I received an email from one of the ten winners; she said she loved it and posted a new 5-star review on Amazon!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Over at the UK store, Flaming Dove is showing up in the Books > Horror > Occult top 100.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished writing the first draft for a novella, entitled THE MASTERMIND.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My writing tips manual, "The Word Weaver's Grimoire", is currently:

#65 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Reference > Writing > Writing Skills


----------



## 13893

What a day! I sold my first UK copy of Space Junque, and I received the artwork for my next book, Spiderwork, from the artist.

Woohoo!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel Firefly Island received a FIVE STAR review on Amazon.co.uk!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #678 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#10 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#11 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#11 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## kcmay

Excellent, Valmore! Congrats on a successful BOTD!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thanks KC! I _know _ you'll do phenomenally well!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #678 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #11 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


Very nice! Can't wait for my BOTD in late November. Seems so far away!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> Very nice! Can't wait for my BOTD in late November. Seems so far away!


... but a prime selling month. You'll break records for sure!


----------



## tbrookside

I'm just happy that I sold a paperback copy of _The Last Days of Jericho_ today - for the first time in a month.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, Valmore is really flying off the charts here! I'd put my child in a balloon and call the cops saying he was missing if it'd get me that kind of action.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Yeah, Valmore is really flying off the charts here! I'd put my child in a balloon and call the cops saying he was missing if it'd get me that kind of action.


You always crack me up!


----------



## theaatkinson

J.M. Pierce said:


> Last night was a ton of fun with David's selling of his 500th copy of 33 A.D. and my best kindle day ever. Let's hear from everyone on some of their reasons to celebrate. It could be anything from this week; your first review, your first sale, your first 10 copies sold...whatever you feel proud of no matter the size of the achievement! I must have spent all of my mojo yesterday cause I'm getting a big goose-egg for today, but I don't mind. I want to celebrate your successes!
> 
> Virtual Party Time!
> J.M.


haha! awesome thread. I got my first review today, and it was positive. (yay...believe me, I'm holding a glass of vino) I can't imagine 500 sales, and one other in another thread. (i really can't remember the name) made it to 8000. whoa. It was exciting to read his thread as it unfolded.


----------



## geoffthomas

tbrookside said:


> I'm just happy that I sold a paperback copy of _The Last Days of Jericho_ today - for the first time in a month.


I love the "historical" concept of your novel.
So I one-clicked it.
See being on KB pays.

Oh, yeah - I think I should pick up Valmore's Daily Selection....I already have his other book.

Just sayin......


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Over at Ye Olde UK Store, Firefly Island is appearing in the bestsellers list for Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fantasy.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got the next rough for book 4! It's getting closer to finished!!










Bwahahaha. Now if only he'd finish...want to put book four out into the world...

David Dalglish


----------



## daveconifer

Half-Orc said:


> Got the next rough for book 4! It's getting closer to finished!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha. Now if only he'd finish...want to put book four out into the world...
> 
> David Dalglish


You're not going to believe this, but he just sold that to me yesterday for the cover of the sequel to Snodgrass Vacation...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

daveconifer said:


> You're not going to believe this, but he just sold that to me yesterday for the cover of the sequel to Snodgrass Vacation...


Hrm. That's one awesome theme park they got going there...


----------



## daveconifer

Half-Orc said:


> Hrm. That's one awesome theme park they got going there...


Seriously, that might be your best cover yet.


----------



## 13893

That is fabulous!

On the same theme, I got my final art for _Spiderwork_, though the cover designer will have to crop it  for the cover dimensions:


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm wowed by both these covers.

WOW.


----------



## kcmay

LKRigel said:


> On the same theme, I got my final art for _Spiderwork_, though the cover designer will have to crop it  for the cover dimensions:


GASP! Oh my gosh that is stunning! Wow. Seriously. Wow!


----------



## 13893

kcmay said:


> GASP! Oh my gosh that is stunning! Wow. Seriously. Wow!


I know. I can't believe my good luck!


----------



## terrireid

"Loose Ends" is number two in Paranormal Mysteries - both print and e-book at Amazon.   And I've sold over 100 copies since the first of the month.  I'm floored!!!!


----------



## tbrookside

100 copies in 6 days! That's fantastic!

I'm celebrating today because I finally sold a copy of _De Bello Lemures_ through Pubit! The blank report is banished!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is featured at The Frugal eReader!

Drop by and check it out: http://www.thefrugalereader.com/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Released my short story SIDETRACKED today... already sold 5 copies.


----------



## geoffthomas

kcmay said:


> GASP! Oh my gosh that is stunning! Wow. Seriously. Wow!


took the words out of my mouth.

I want to buy the book just to get a copy of the image.

Just sayin......


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm finally on the board for October with two sales, one each of Powers vs. Power 1 and 2.


----------



## 13893

geoffthomas said:


> took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> I want to buy the book just to get a copy of the image.
> 
> Just sayin......


now THAT's the power of a good cover!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

LK that is an _awesome _ cover.

(oh, and my virtual pub is: Forbidden The Stars just passed 400 sales)


----------



## JoeMitchell

I just completed my first major computer upgrade since 2005, finally jumping past the AGP barrier with a new motherboard that can handle modern video cards, which I now have one.  I can play all my games on high settings now, where before they were running in slow motion at the lowest settings possible.  I've made the jump from DirectX9 to DirectX11, and upgraded from WindowsXP to Windows7.

I've also doubled my RAM, quadrupled my video RAM, and increased my computer animation rendering power from 4.4 ghz to 12 ghz, almost three times faster!  All of this cost me $420, which is a pretty good deal for a 5 year upgrade.

People keep buying Shard Mountain, too.  Sales are slightly better than last month, so far, and I'm very happy with all of it.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I've been complaining that Amazon had Xanthan Gumm at $.99 against my will, but it finally popped up to $2.39. I had to withdraw from B&N on Smashwords because they had it at $.99 and Amazon followed.

Now that I have won that battle, I wonder if I should have. I wasn't selling any copies at $.99, so will I sell any more at $2.39? Oh well, at least the price is more under my control.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Well, it took 12 days of waiting for the final 5 to count down, but 'Courtesan' finally hit 100 copies sold.  Peanuts for you who sell 100 copies in 6 days, but I'm pleased it made it that far.  But I'm not really celebrating, more relieved than anything.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I just got the wraparound cover for the paperback version of _Dismember_, and I'm pretty pleased:








After listening to some suggestions around here, I might remove the price above the barcode.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

A brand-new five-star review for  The Ryel Saga gave my star average a boost, and made me glow with its kind words. I'm more than grateful. 

CK


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Sold a total of 11 copies of SIDETRACKED in its first day... with about 8 hours left in the first 24 hours of availability.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Overnight I sold my 50th book for October.


----------



## David McAfee

This month marks the first month that I've sold at least one copy of all 4 of my books in both the UK Kindle Store and the US Kindle Store.


----------



## SarahBarnard

UK kindle editions outselling US by 4 to 1.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

SarahBarnard said:


> UK kindle editions outselling US by 4 to 1.


That's amazing Sarah! Congrats!


----------



## SarahBarnard

Valmore Daniels said:


> That's amazing Sarah! Congrats!


Looks good until you realise that it means I've sold 4 books on Kindle UK and 1 on US.... Still, any sales are good and my US books seem to be reduced to $1.99 at the mo, no idea why.


----------



## kcmay

Daniel Pyle said:


> I just got the wraparound cover for the paperback version of _Dismember_, and I'm pretty pleased:
> 
> After listening to some suggestions around here, I might remove the price above the barcode.


Fantastic cover, Daniel!


----------



## tbrookside

I got another Pubit! sale, and I have discovered something:

Because I sell 1/20th as many books on B&N as on Amazon, the B&N sales make me 20x as happy.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

kcmay said:


> Fantastic cover, Daniel!


Thanks. 



tbrookside said:


> Because I sell 1/20th as many books on B&N as on Amazon, the B&N sales make me 20x as happy.


I know what you mean. That's how I feel when I get an iBooks sale. Actually, with the 70% royalty even on 99¢ sales, I guess an iBooks sale makes me 40x as happy. Phew, that's more math than I've done since junior high.


----------



## tbrookside

If I ever have an iBooks sale, I imagine for me it would be 1500x as happy, which would probably blow out my happiness neurons and shatter my entire personality.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

tbrookside said:


> I got another Pubit! sale


I need to get everything uploaded to PubIt soon. I haven't done it yet.


----------



## tbrookside

It's really easy.

Remember how you [probably, if you're like me] fumbled through your first DTP upload?

Pubit! won't be like that.

It took me literally 90 seconds to do my upload.

It had been rumored that Pubit! would only take .epub files, and a lot of people are intimidated by formatting their own .epub file - but it turns out that it takes Word .docs too. If you have the Word .doc you uploaded to DTP and the cover .jpg you uploaded to DTP, it will take you fifteen minutes to upload all your books, tops.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

PubIt still unavailable for Canadians.


----------



## SarahBarnard

Daniel Arenson said:


> PubIt still unavailable for Canadians.


Or those of us in the UK. You need a US bank account.


----------



## Debra L Martin

My daughter's wedding is on Sunday, 10/10/10.  I'm so excited.  All the family is in town.  What more could I possibly ask for?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

tbrookside said:


> It's really easy.
> 
> Remember how you [probably, if you're like me] fumbled through your first DTP upload?
> 
> Pubit! won't be like that.
> 
> It took me literally 90 seconds to do my upload.
> 
> It had been rumored that Pubit! would only take .epub files, and a lot of people are intimidated by formatting their own .epub file - but it turns out that it takes Word .docs too. If you have the Word .doc you uploaded to DTP and the cover .jpg you uploaded to DTP, it will take you fifteen minutes to upload all your books, tops.


Then I'll take care of it soon.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Yowsers!

Forbidden The Stars (Kindle Edition)
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #560 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#7 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#8 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#9 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## kcmay

<points at Valmore> I'll have what he's having.

(Way to go!!!)


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Valmore Daniels said:


> Yowsers!
> 
> Forbidden The Stars (Kindle Edition)
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #560 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


Dude, you're on fire. Congratulations!


----------



## tbrookside

Valmore Daniels said:


> Yowsers!
> 
> Forbidden The Stars (Kindle Edition)
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #560 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #8 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #9 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


It's nice to see that you're grinding your way towards the top 100 in the overall store - slowly but surely.


----------



## William Meikle

Had an email from a schoolboy who decided to do one of my books for his school project and wanted to interview me about it. (His dad is a fan of mine and had passed the book on to his lad.)

To have gripped a boy's imagination and made him want to read more books -- that's what this is all about to me.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just had my first sale for book 4. That's right. Finally got Shadows of Grace out and for sale  

Woooohhoooooo!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Congrats David! Way to go.


----------



## Michael Crane

My 55 word story, _Rejection_ was one of the winning stories on the 55 word story contest thread. Sweet!!! 

This, along with being on a roll with my horror drabbles, has made this an excellent week for writing. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38988.0.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz man!


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> Gratz man!


Thank you.  I was very happy to see that, and there were some excellent entries!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Michael Crane said:


> My 55 word story, _Rejection_ was one of the winning stories on the 55 word story contest thread. Sweet!!!
> 
> This, along with being on a roll with my horror drabbles, has made this an excellent week for writing.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38988.0.html


That's fantastic, Michael! I hope you keep up the momentum.


----------



## Monique

Wicked cool covers, everyone! I'm jealous.



Deb Martin said:


> My daughter's wedding is on Sunday, 10/10/10. I'm so excited. All the family is in town. What more could I possibly ask for?


Wow! Congratulations.

Valmore, you're a stud!

My US sales have stopped. I mean. stopped. Full. Stop. But I'm not going to cry! I'm working hard on the sequel and hope things will work themselves out.

*sniff. What? That? I have something in my eye.


----------



## Chris J. Randolph

Just sold my first copy of _Stars Rain Down_ this month... well, the first copy that wasn't instantly returned. The feeling of relief is immense.


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Just had my first sale for book 4. That's right. Finally got Shadows of Grace out and for sale
> 
> Woooohhoooooo!


I think that final draft of the cover looks great! Congrats on the release!


----------



## Michael Crane

Valmore Daniels said:


> That's fantastic, Michael! I hope you keep up the momentum.


Thanks! That's the plan.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

foreverjuly said:


> I think that final draft of the cover looks great! Congrats on the release!


I have a confession to make.

That isn't the final draft. I used his second rough because I got impatient waiting on the cover...still waiting on the final...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> That isn't the final draft. I used his second rough because I got impatient waiting on the cover...still waiting on the final...


It looks fantastic on Kindle for PC. I can't see how he can improve it.


----------



## robertduperre

Half-Orc said:


> I have a confession to make.
> 
> That isn't the final draft. I used his second rough because I got impatient waiting on the cover...still waiting on the final...


Hey Dave, have you thought of changing the font color once the finished product arrives? The title's a bit, er, faded on the ultra-bright background.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

robertduperre said:


> Hey Dave, have you thought of changing the font color once the finished product arrives? The title's a bit, er, faded on the ultra-bright background.


Well aware of it. Peter will actually do the title himself, with his artsy-spiffy brain of his. I just cranked that title out in about 10 minutes in pure guilty greedy hurry so I could put my book out on sale. And trust me, the picture will be even more improved when Peter finishes.


----------



## Michael Crane

I know the feeling, David!

I'm so tempted to put my drabble collection out now, but I know it'll be worth it if I can wait for a cover.  At least yours looks like a finished product!


----------



## Guest

c'est mon anniversaire!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> c'est mon anniversaire!


félicitations


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> félicitations


gratzi padre!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got this sooner than expected, so here's the absolute final version of book 4's cover! WOoooo!


----------



## J.M Pierce

That is ridiculously cool. The best one yet I.M.H.O.

Congrats.

J.M.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm starting to get questions from journalists(or so they claim   ) asking me questions about The Usurper, and whether its after the collapse of the Soviet Union or a re-formed Soviet Union, and is it an alternate timeline. Its before, during, and after the collapse. Just don't ask me to come on TV, otherwise, I'll freeze up, and you'll never hear a peep out of me   lol


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I just got a killer Amazon review. If you find it helpful, well, you know .


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I just got a killer Amazon review. If you find it helpful, well, you know .


Awesome recommendation!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Reason to celebrate: I am to have a documentary made about me, based around a book signing for my first published novel 'Time and Again', with the story of a devastating flying accident I had with the RAF in 1996 woven through it. It will be to portray how success can blossom after a life changing event - an 'out of the ashes' story. Quite appropriate really as my Squadron emblem at the time was the phoenix. Filming starts later this month so I'm quite excited. More info at http://www.ian-weaver.com

Ian


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I posted this over at the Bazaar, but it richly merits to be announced here as well. 

I'm delighted to be featured today on David Wisehart's popular blog, KINDLE AUTHOR:

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/10/kindle-author-interview-carolyn-kephart.html

David's interview asked great questions, and answering them was huge fun. Check it out, folks!

CK


----------



## MachineTrooper

I wanted to check Amazon to see if a change had come through this A.M. and saw there was an 8th review posted for Hell and Gone. It was a 5-star review from Midwest Book Review! Made my day...and I got off work early, too.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

MachineTrooper said:


> I wanted to check Amazon to see if a change had come through this A.M. and saw there was an 8th review posted for Hell and Gone. It was a 5-star review from Midwest Book Review! Made my day...and I got off work early, too.


Congratulations! I just got a 5-star review from them today, too.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Forbidden The Stars just sold copy number *500 * ... woo hoo!

In case anyone wants to see the timeline:
1	31-Jul
100	7-Sep
200	27-Sep
300	4-Oct
400	7-Oct
500	10-Oct


----------



## William Meikle

THE INVASION is still up there, and today took back a spot I thought I wouldn't get back to...

#1 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Cathymw

Reason to celebrate?  Today and tomorrow are my day's to host the KB board.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Cathymw said:


> Reason to celebrate? Today and tomorrow are my day's to host the KB board.


You're going to do very well with this today and tomorrow!


----------



## Cathymw

Valmore Daniels said:


> You're going to do very well with this today and tomorrow!


Thanks, Valmore! I hope so.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

My editor finished with my the Cameo sequel today!!!!!!!  I can finally publish!      

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

williemeikle said:


> THE INVASION is still up there, and today took back a spot I thought I wouldn't get back to...
> 
> #1 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


Wow, great job!

Dawn


----------



## JCPhelps

I recently got a new 5 star for Color Me Grey at Amazon and Smashwords. The author of the review will post something to her blog at a later date, but has mentioned wanting to read the full series and feature the whole thing instead. 

[URL=http://www.amazon.com/Color-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles-ebook/product-reviews/B003L202M0/ref=cm_cr_pr_recent]http://www.amazon.com/Color-Alexis-Stanton-Chronicles-ebook/product-reviews/B003L202M0/ref=cm_cr_pr_recent?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending[/url]


----------



## Cathymw

Dawn McCullough White said:


> My editor finished with my the Cameo sequel today!!!!!!! I can finally publish!


Very cool! What's the title of the sequel?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Sold quite a few short stories and copies of the anthology I'm a part of so far this weekend... and there's still tomorrow, too.

Going to work on a revision on the next Obloeron tomorrow, which should get me closer to finishing and releasing the book.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Cathymw said:


> Very cool! What's the title of the sequel?


Cameo and the Highwayman lol yeah, this series didn't get really flashy titles.

Dawn


----------



## Michael Crane

Amazon finally gave my book IN DECLINE a discount (9% off).  *sniff*  I feel like I belong now!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I just released my latest novel - The Patriot Paradox - and I already got my first sale - and the description hasn't even shown up on Amazon yet..


----------



## Cathymw

Very cook, Michael and William.

And TL, aren't face-to-face reviews so cool? As authors, most of our communication tends to be in written format.  So I like it when someone tells me things personally. Even if it's that you managed to gross them out.


----------



## M.S. Verish

We got our first review!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> We got our first review!


Congratz!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

T.L. Haddix said:


> I just got two five-star reviews - one for each book! Also got a really encouraging face-to-face review from someone. When you gross out/creep out a true horror fan, you know you're doing your job well! *doing happy dance*


*happy dancing with you*


----------



## JoeMitchell

I got my second Amazon UK sale!  I don't (can't) do any promotion over there on the UK forums, so I'm happy to see my book is catching on over there all by itself.  It's catching on like wildfire at the rate of 0.5 books sold per month.  Woot!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

JoeMitchell said:


> I got my second Amazon UK sale! I don't (can't) do any promotion over there on the UK forums, so I'm happy to see my book is catching on over there all by itself. It's catching on like wildfire at the rate of 0.5 books sold per month. Woot!


Congrats Joe!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #474 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#7 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#8 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 


Lowest Rank To Date: 474  (2010-10-11 10:14:40)


----------



## terryr

Dead to Writes first UK sale and second UK sale for a Zapstone book! 

Congrats Cathy!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My new website is up: http://www.DanielArenson.com

Also, Flaming Dove is now available in new ebook stores: iBooks, Kobo, and BarnesAndNoble.com.


----------



## Cathymw

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Dead to Writes first UK sale and second UK sale for a Zapstone book!
> 
> Congrats Cathy!


Hey! You stole my thunder.  But I'm very happy about the UK sale. Mwah ha ha, an entire new country to conquer. And tomorrow, I'll send a book to Germany. (Well, it's to my aunt, who can't even read it since she only speaks German).


----------



## Daniel Pyle

_Down the Drain_ is having a (relatively) great month in the UK. 6 sales so far. Plus a review.


----------



## 13500

"A Whisper to a Scream" is featured on Karen Cantwell's "Fiction for Dessert" blog.

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Daniel Pyle said:


> _Down the Drain_ is having a (relatively) great month in the UK. 6 sales so far. Plus a review.


Nice! I think the Brits are gradually buying more Kindles. I sold only two UK books last month. This month I sold seven so far, and received a review.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Nice! I think the Brits are gradually buying more Kindles. I sold only two UK books last month. This month I sold seven so far, and received a review.


I've also noticed that my rank has been climbing faster. I think sales over there are definitely picking up across the board.


----------



## Cathymw

I just wish that a review at Amazon was a review on Amazon. I'm glad, at least, that the Kindle and paperback versions are linked, but I wish that the reviews posted at amazon.com would also be there for amazon.uk.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

My reason to celebrate:

My boyfriend is back on his feet after his hip replacement surgery. He can walk, for short distances, without the use of the walker and, for longer distances, with it.

We went to the grocery store today.    It was his first "outing" since his surgery 4 weeks ago. I know, weird choice, but it's where he wanted to go.   You probably would, too, if you had to live on my cooking for 4 weeks.


----------



## terryr

Cathymw said:


> I just wish that a review at Amazon was a review on Amazon. I'm glad, at least, that the Kindle and paperback versions are linked, but I wish that the reviews posted at amazon.com would also be there for amazon.uk.


I noticed Mark Baker's review for Dead to Writes was at Amazon UK. Maybe you have to be a Top 100 Reviewer?


----------



## Guest

RedAdept said:


> My reason to celebrate:
> 
> My boyfriend is back on his feet after his hip replacement surgery. He can walk, for short distances, without the use of the walker and, for longer distances, with it.
> 
> We went to the grocery store today.  It was his first "outing" since his surgery 4 weeks ago. I know, weird choice, but it's where he wanted to go.  You probably would, too, if you had to live on my cooking for 4 weeks.


That's great! Glad to hear of the improvement. Did he pick up anything special to celebrate? Ice cream? Ho Ho's?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

A nice lift to the day: my Norse-themed tale The Kind Gods has been accepted for publication in _Bewildering Stories_. 

Click here to read a sample of The Kind Gods.

CK


----------



## Gabriela Popa

My novel Kafka's House got a 22% discount by amazon, its paperback (Romanian) version got a 10% discount. Also, Kafka's House has been featured today at Frugal Kindle here http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2010/10/kafkas-house-gabriela-popa-389.html

Happy!!

Gabriela


----------



## Lynn McNamee

foreverjuly said:


> That's great! Glad to hear of the improvement. Did he pick up anything special to celebrate? Ice cream? Ho Ho's?


Well, sort of...He picked up meat  He wanted to make barbecue.  I told you...he had been eating my cooking for weeks, so he was really looking forward to getting food and cooking it himself.


----------



## J.M Pierce

RedAdept said:


> Well, sort of...He picked up meat  He wanted to make barbecue.  I told you...he had been eating my cooking for weeks, so he was really looking forward to getting food and cooking it himself.


Absolutely nothing wrong with a big ol' piece of beef on the grill to celebrate! I'm glad to hear he's doing better, Lynn. Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold 3 books this week, and also had an excellent two weeks of productive writing.  Think that's a good enough reason to celebrate.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Michael Crane said:


> Sold 3 books this week, and also had an excellent two weeks of productive writing. Think that's a good enough reason to celebrate.


You're on a roll!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I know this is not really that big of a deal, but I just sold my first novel over on the UK Kindle! Woot!

Plus, I sold 24 copies of my novels in August on Apple through Smashwords, and they were all UK and Canada! (that's double what I got on Kindle that same month)


----------



## Debra L Martin

RedAdept said:


> Well, sort of...He picked up meat  He wanted to make barbecue.  I told you...he had been eating my cooking for weeks, so he was really looking forward to getting food and cooking it himself.


Can totally understand that especially since I've been in bed for 6 weeks myself with a back problem. This weekend was the first weekend I've been up and that was an absolute must because my daughter got married on Sunday!!! Amazing what vicodin can do for you!!!! BTW, wedding was spectacular.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

The video trailer for Hemlock Lake has passed 1000 views. 
http://www.trailerspy.com/trailer/10179/Hemlock-Lake


----------



## Guest

I just got the copy of Raven's Heart by Matt and Stef Verish in the mail. Man, you could club a baby seal with this thing!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

foreverjuly said:


> I just got the copy of Raven's Heart by Matt and Stef Verish in the mail. Man, you could club a baby seal with this thing!


Can and will.


----------



## Michael Crane

Valmore Daniels said:


> You're on a roll!


Indeed!  So far, it's been a pretty awesome week of writing and sales (3 is better than 0! 6, if I count my short story)... and this is even before KINDLE BOOK OF THE DAY.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm wicked excited to see my short story, Manje ko Moun Island, featured today on Amanda Hocking's blog, for Zombiepalooza!

Check it out! I hope you all like it! 

http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/2010/10/manje-ko-moun-island.html#comments


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Lowest Rank To Date: 439  (2010-10-12 11:15:09)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is appearing on some Amazon bestsellers lists:

#51 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#62 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#66 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## William Meikle

The Invasion is back where it belongs 

#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#1 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#18 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm sorry ... I've got to share (I've already posted on my FB, but I'm bursting over here!).

A very prominent immigration and taxation attorney here in MA (also a very accomplished writer on several important taxation and immigration books that even the IRS uses to train their new employees), read my short story (ok, well I'll give ... she's the CEO of the company I work for) and said she loved it.  She said she couldn't stop reading it and that she likened it to an early Stephen King.  She compared my apprehension about it to Stephen throwing away the manuscript for Carrie, because he thought it was terrible (she said this ... not me!).  She said if it weren't for his wife, Tabitha, who pulled the book out of the trash and convinced him to send it to publishers, it would have never been as successful as it was.  That just totally made my day!  I know I am certainly no where near Stephen King's level, but it was such a great compliment!


----------



## Joel Arnold

I just learned that I won the Speculative Fiction Foundation's Gulliver Travel and Research Grant!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Joel Arnold said:


> I just learned that I won the Speculative Fiction Foundation's Gulliver Travel and Research Grant!


Gratz! Now more info please so I know what the heck that means.


----------



## William Meikle

Joel Arnold said:


> I just learned that I won the Speculative Fiction Foundation's Gulliver Travel and Research Grant!


Cool!

Does that mean you get to go to Lilliput to check out the locals?


----------



## julieannfelicity

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: 
#12,370 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#12 in  Books > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Child Abuse
#100 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships

First time I've hit the top 100 of the Relationships category!  Today must really be my day  

(Sorry if it seems like I'm gloating ... I've had some crummy luck of late, and it's nice to have a good day for a change!)


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Celebrating tonight because have just had confirmation that my publisher has edited the sequel to Time and Again, and he's happy and going ahead with the publication. 

Ian


----------



## Valmore Daniels

julieannfelicity said:


> (Sorry if it seems like I'm gloating ... I've had some crummy luck of late, and it's nice to have a good day for a change!)


Gloat away! It's not every day you get in the top 100 _out of everyone _ in a category on amazon.  Way to go!


----------



## Victorine

Congrats Ian!  That's great news!  Same with you, Julie Ann!  I know how I feel when I break that top 100 of anything.    Awesome!

I'm celebrating because I passed 1,800 sales this week.  Yipee!

Vicki


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Victorine said:


> I'm celebrating because I passed 1,800 sales this week. Yipee!


w00t ! :happydance:


----------



## Guest

Victorine said:


> Congrats Ian! That's great news! Same with you, Julie Ann! I know how I feel when I break that top 100 of anything.  Awesome!
> 
> I'm celebrating because I passed 1,800 sales this week. Yipee!
> 
> Vicki


You are flying. That's really incredible.


----------



## Victorine

Thanks guys!  

Vicki


----------



## Joel Arnold

Half-Orc said:


> Gratz! Now more info please so I know what the heck that means.


It's an $800 grant for transportation and lodging for travel for researching a speculative fiction work. I'm heading to Montana and Wyoming next summer to conduct some research for a Native American steampunk novel.

Here's there website (although they haven't updated it, yet.):

http://www.speculativeliterature.org/Grants/SLFTravelGrant.php

Joel


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That's awesome, man!

Though my brain kinda did a hiccup trying to figure out what the heck a Native American Steampunk book would be like.


----------



## jwasserman

Sold my first poem in over over two years! To Dreams and Nightmares. I had put aside submitting anything while I worked on my first book.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Author and blogger Philip T. Duck interviewed me (and Kipp Poe Speicher) on his blog. We answered some silly questions for Philip's "Wacky Wednesday" interviews.

Take a look.


----------



## Daphne

jwasserman said:


> Sold my first poem in over over two years! To Dreams and Nightmares. I had put aside submitting anything while I worked on my first book.


Many congratulations. I imagine it's quite hard to sell poetry. I've actually been hoping to see a lot of Indie poets putting up anthologies on Kindle, but it doesn't seem to have happened.


----------



## TimFrost

Got into the Top 40 thrillers on UK Kindle site (for a while)! Sandwiched between Len Deighton and Dan Brown with better ratings than both! Although I have to point out that it only took a handful of sales within an hour or so to achieve this. Obviously early days for the Kindle in the UK ...


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone. There are a lot of wonderful things happening this week.


----------



## jwasserman

Paying markets have all but disappeared especially for poetry. Magazines seem to be folding pretty regularly too so any pro publication is definitely a reason to celebrate.



Daphne said:


> Many congratulations. I imagine it's quite hard to sell poetry. I've actually been hoping to see a lot of Indie poets putting up anthologies on Kindle, but it doesn't seem to have happened.


----------



## Archer

TimFrost said:


> Got into the Top 40 thrillers on UK Kindle site (for a while)! Sandwiched between Len Deighton and Dan Brown with better ratings than both! Although I have to point out that it only took a handful of sales within an hour or so to achieve this. Obviously early days for the Kindle in the UK ...


Well, Tim, y'know, I'll take it any way I can get it! _ Elfhunter _ has been the number 2 best-seller in epic fantasy on the UK site several times in the past few days--it's dropped as low as #4 and in top 1,000 overall. Dunno why, but it's been selling pretty well over there. It's a small pond, but hopefully we won't be swallowed up by bigger fish TOO soon...Congratulations! 'Thriller' is a tough category.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold a book last night... that makes me pretty happy.


----------



## Monique

Even though four of my 5 star reviews are still MIA (ugh), I got a new one last night that gave me a thrill! If you're so inclined, a "helpful" vote for it would be wonderful.


----------



## robertduperre

Monique said:


> Even though four of my 5 star reviews are still MIA (ugh), I got a new one last night that gave me a thrill! If you're so inclined, a "helpful" vote for it would be wonderful.


Done.

What's up with that 2-star guy, Monique? Really, one sex scene was enough for someone to put down a book you really enjoy and give it a 2-star rating? Sorry, as a reviewer myself, you need more reason than that. Don't know why, if they were that opposed to it, they didn't just skip it.


----------



## terryr

I know it's no big deal because it doesn't take much (yet), but it was pretty cool to see Convergence at 87 in the Top 100 Sci fi over at the Amazon UK Kindle store.


----------



## Monique

robertduperre said:


> Done.
> 
> What's up with that 2-star guy, Monique? Really, one sex scene was enough for someone to put down a book you really enjoy and give it a 2-star rating? Sorry, as a reviewer myself, you need more reason than that. Don't know why, if they were that opposed to it, they didn't just skip it.


Thank you, Robert. 

I thought the 2 was a little harsh considering they actually seemed to like the book otherwise. But, it serves as "there be sex in that book" warning/enticement and other than the 2 stars (which hurts) is generally positive. Eh. What can ya do?

Thanks for the support and the helpful vote!


----------



## Guest

robertduperre said:


> What's up with that 2-star guy, Monique? Really, one sex scene was enough for someone to put down a book you really enjoy and give it a 2-star rating? Sorry, as a reviewer myself, you need more reason than that. Don't know why, if they were that opposed to it, they didn't just skip it.


That scene made me sweat for two days straight. I thought someone was slipping viagra into the water at the gym I go to, but then I realized it was that scene.


----------



## Monique

foreverjuly said:


> That scene made me sweat for two days straight. I thought someone was slipping viagra into the water at the gym I go to, but then I realized it was that scene.


----------



## William Meikle

That nice Debbie Henson interviewed me... hear me ramble

http://dbhenson.blogspot.com/2010/10/interview-with-william-meikle.html


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

robertduperre said:


> Done.
> 
> What's up with that 2-star guy, Monique? Really, one sex scene was enough for someone to put down a book you really enjoy and give it a 2-star rating? Sorry, as a reviewer myself, you need more reason than that. Don't know why, if they were that opposed to it, they didn't just skip it.


I've said this before, but I totally don't get why a sex scene would come as a surprise to someone reading a *romance*! If this person reads a mystery or thriller are they upset by blood? Seriously...if this person liked your book, that would be reason to worry!


----------



## William Meikle

jwasserman said:


> Paying markets have all but disappeared especially for poetry. Magazines seem to be folding pretty regularly too so any pro publication is definitely a reason to celebrate.


It's not my experience that paying markets have disappeared... quite the opposite in fact. There's more paying markets for genre fiction around now than there has been at any time in my 20 year writing career.


----------



## jwasserman

Willie,
Fiction may be strong. *Poetry* is not. There was little interest before. Now it seems even more limited.


----------



## Cathymw

Victorine said:


> Congrats Ian! That's great news! Same with you, Julie Ann! I know how I feel when I break that top 100 of anything.  Awesome!
> 
> I'm celebrating because I passed 1,800 sales this week. Yipee!


Yay!


----------



## Cathymw

I had a drive-by book review. 

I was weeding my mom's garden when a car pulled up by the side of the road. The driver started shouting to me that she liked my book and that I kept her guessing about the villain until the very end.  It took me a while to realize this was one of my mom's neighbors.


----------



## R. M. Reed

A drive-by shouting?

That's good, tell her to put it on Amazon.


----------



## Cathymw

R. Reed said:


> A drive-by shouting?


LOL. I like it.


----------



## terryr

Cathymw said:


> I had a drive-by book review.
> 
> I was weeding my mom's garden when a car pulled up by the side of the road. The driver started shouting to me that she liked my book and that I kept her guessing about the villain until the very end. It took me a while to realize this was one of my mom's neighbors.





R. Reed said:


> A drive-by shouting?
> 
> That's good, tell her to put it on Amazon.





Cathymw said:


> LOL. I like it.


It was pretty funny the way Cathy told it to me on Skype the other night. But yeah, now you have to find out her name and ask her to put it on Amazon.


----------



## terrireid

"Loose Ends" is the #1 book under Kindle "Paranormal Mystery" "Paranormal Fiction" and "Horror - Ghosts"  I LOVE October!!!


----------



## Guest

Held a book I wrote in my hands for the first time.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

foreverjuly said:


> Held a book I wrote in my hands for the first time.


Such a wonderful feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

sibelhodge said:


> Fourteen Days Later is on the rise!
> 
> Currently...
> 
> No 341 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> No 28 in Books > Romance > Adult & Contemporary
> No 3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary
> 
> Woo hoo!


Congratulations Sibel!!!!!

Vianka


----------



## JoeMitchell

I've uploaded the final editions of my book, revision #3, where I fixed about a dozen small typos people have reported to me.  I'm not going to revise it any more.  I'm waiting for a proof copy on the paperback and then, finally, I can be proud of the paperback edition, once the new version goes on sale.

People are still buying Shard Mountain despite my nearly non-existent marketing efforts, and if things keep going this way I'll have another record month in October.  I'm so grateful, but I'm dying to know how these people buying my book found out about it.  Is it really selling 100+ copies per month just on word of mouth and a few posts I made on the amazon forums last month?  I wish I knew the answer.


----------



## 13500

foreverjuly said:


> Held a book I wrote in my hands for the first time.


Awesome. That must be an amazing feeling.


----------



## Guest

KarenW.B. said:


> Awesome. That must be an amazing feeling.





Half-Orc said:


> Such a wonderful feeling, isn't it?


Thanks, yeah, it is pretty cool, and it looks good even if it's sort of weird to have the words on the front cover sideways. The only downside at this point is that createspace slipped a typo into the title on the web page. It reads, Powerless Book:1 The Synthesis, so I hope they'll fix that. Here's how it looks.


----------



## William Meikle

Nice review of THE INVASION at Horror World.



> "If you're on the fence with this one, then climb down and give it a shot. The Invasion is great 50's B-Movie fun and comes highly recommended."


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> it's sort of weird to have the words on the front cover sideways.


Actually, I really like that effect! Good stuff


----------



## 13500

I like it too, Jason. It's different, in a good way.


----------



## William Meikle

Another nice review of THE INVASION says it " ...will rock you with action from the beginning to the end."

My job is done


----------



## Monique

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, yeah, it is pretty cool, and it looks good even if it's sort of weird to have the words on the front cover sideways. The only downside at this point is that createspace slipped a typo into the title on the web page. It reads, Powerless Book:1 The Synthesis, so I hope they'll fix that. Here's how it looks.


That is sooooooo cool.

*jealous*


----------



## JoeMitchell

Cool picture, Jason.  I had wondered how you'd do the wraparound cover for the DTB.  The wide image under your names looks perfect with it's night-and-day center divide, except that the girl would be wrapped around the binding.  You figured out how to do it though, and it looks good.


----------



## 13893

Monique said:


> That is sooooooo cool.
> 
> *jealous*


Sneaking in from my day job to say: Yes! Sooooo cool. Jealous too.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I just got another 4 star review for The Usurper this morning from JC Phelps, check it out on Amazon.


----------



## terryr

foreverjuly said:


> Here's how it looks.


Looks good, Jason. I like. Maybe I'll return the Kindle version in favor of the paperback. (JK--LOL.  )

My celebration is also part funeral. Well, not funeral, more retirement.

I retired my faithful circa 1998 first gen Wacom Graphire today. Not because it stopped working, but because the stylus barrel cracked in half several months ago and not even duct tape proved a long term solution. And then the tip broke. Long story shorter... After drooling over the Intuos pads I definitely can't afford and agonizing over the bank account, I broke down and got a new Bamboo on special. So, test flew the Bamboo today for a little while. I'll put up the "inagural painting" sometime soon when it's finished. It feels pretty good, but definitely a different stylus than my friendly "pencil/pen/paintbrush" of the past 12 years. (Have an edit and two interior formats to finish before any more playing.)

Here's to the old Graphire's sleek younger cousin living up to its predecessor!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Joe, Monique, L.K., Valmore, Karen, and T.M.!

I've also got this quote to share for absolutely no reason at all:

"I believe in making the world safe for our children, but not our children's children, because I don't think children should be having sex."


----------



## Daniel Pyle

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, yeah, it is pretty cool, and it looks good even if it's sort of weird to have the words on the front cover sideways. The only downside at this point is that createspace slipped a typo into the title on the web page. It reads, Powerless Book:1 The Synthesis, so I hope they'll fix that. Here's how it looks.


Too cool for school. I agree with the others that the sideways title really works well. If that were my book, it would be totally waterlogged with drool (droollogged?) by now.



foreverjuly said:


> "I believe in making the world safe for our children, but not our children's children, because I don't think children should be having sex."


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Held a book I wrote in my hands for the first time.


Congrats my friend. There really is nothing like it. It looks awesome!

J.M.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everybody! I'm impressed with the reaction the lettering is getting. I do like it too!

Also, I just got an email from dailycheapreads.com saying I'll be featured in a special post for their bestselling authors from September. Did anybody else get that? I guess I'll see who I've got for company! Definitely a nice way to finish out a slow day.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That's awesome man!


----------



## Learnmegood

Does it have to be book-related celebrations only?

Because if not...

The wife and I closed on our new house!!!  We start moving this weekend!

Also, Parent Conference Night is behind us!


----------



## terryr

Right on, John. House Closing and Parent's Night---yes, indeedy, surviving either one is worth celebrating. Congrats!


----------



## robertduperre

Overnight I flew past 100 kindlebooks sold (over the last four months).  Don't know why - none of the review sites I've sent copies to have posted anything yet, and I haven't really been marketing - but October has been quite rocking for me by comparison to what it had been.  Yee-hah!


----------



## J.M Pierce

robertduperre said:


> Overnight I flew past 100 kindlebooks sold (over the last four months). Don't know why - none of the review sites I've sent copies to have posted anything yet, and I haven't really been marketing - but October has been quite rocking for me by comparison to what it had been. Yee-hah!


Saweet, Robert! Sounds like you are one of the few. Here's to it continuing!



Learnmegood said:


> Does it have to be book-related celebrations only?
> 
> Because if not...
> 
> The wife and I closed on our new house!!! We start moving this weekend!
> 
> Also, Parent Conference Night is behind us!


Nope, anything and everything goes at the pub! Congrats on your house. I don't envy the moving part though. If I never move again I'll be happy.

Take care.

J.M.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island _is featured at Daily Cheap Reads.

http://dailycheapreads.com


----------



## J.M Pierce

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Firefly Island _is featured at Daily Cheap Reads.
> 
> http://dailycheapreads.com


Go get 'em, Daniel!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

J.M. Pierce said:


> Go get 'em, Daniel!


Thanks! I don't know how popular DailyCheapReads is, or if it'll generate sales, but I hear good things about them.


----------



## Learnmegood

Thanks, JM, and yeah I know what you mean about moving.  I'm really NOT looking forward to THAT part.  Except for the fact that it will mean that we will be moving out of the cramped 800 square foot condo, with 90% of my possessions in a small storage unit, and into 2100 square feet of happily wedding bliss.


----------



## Guest

robertduperre said:


> Overnight I flew past 100 kindlebooks sold (over the last four months). Don't know why - none of the review sites I've sent copies to have posted anything yet, and I haven't really been marketing - but October has been quite rocking for me by comparison to what it had been. Yee-hah!


That's awesome! Up and up!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

robertduperre said:


> Overnight I flew past 100 kindlebooks sold (over the last four months). Don't know why - none of the review sites I've sent copies to have posted anything yet, and I haven't really been marketing - but October has been quite rocking for me by comparison to what it had been. Yee-hah!


You're a horror novel in the month of Halloween?

Either that, or you're sucking in readers looking for Del Toro's newest book, conveniently titled The Fall .

Hopefully it's just option C: your book is fantastic.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

robertduperre said:


> Overnight I flew past 100 kindlebooks sold (over the last four months). Don't know why - none of the review sites I've sent copies to have posted anything yet, and I haven't really been marketing - but October has been quite rocking for me by comparison to what it had been. Yee-hah!


The word is spreading. Way to go!


----------



## kcmay

Back on the bestseller lists!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,231 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #95 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    * #97 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology

Thanks, Indie Spotlight!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> Back on the bestseller lists!
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #11,231 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #95 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> * #97 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> Thanks, Indie Spotlight!


w00t!!!


----------



## David McAfee

_The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ just hit its best rank ever!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #768 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals 
#7 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals

Previous best rank was #917.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

David McAfee said:


> _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_ just hit its best rank ever!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #768 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> #7 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Police Procedurals
> 
> Previous best rank was #917.


You're on fire!


----------



## Mel Comley

Hi, I have something to celebrate (apart from this being the anniversary of my divorce that is!!) I just managed to put the link to my Crime novel in my profile, but I haven't got a clue how to put my excellent cover pic up there. Any advice would be great!! lol

I'm just a writer after all and not a computer whizkid!!

Mel


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Unrelated to writing, but... today is six years since I moved to Canada.


----------



## Guest

melcom said:


> Hi, I have something to celebrate (apart from this being the anniversary of my divorce that is!!) I just managed to put the link to my Crime novel in my profile, but I haven't got a clue how to put my excellent cover pic up there. Any advice would be great!! lol
> 
> I'm just a writer after all and not a computer whizkid!!
> 
> Mel


Hey, Mel, welcome to the club. Congrats on your release! Here's a link to a thread with the details you need: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29609.0.html


----------



## JL Bryan

It's halfway through the month, and I've already sold as many books as I did in all of September.


----------



## John Hamilton

Sold my first copy of _Night Touch_ to Amazon UK today. Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My ranking in the UK store today for _Only In My Dreams_ is

#2 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
#3 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
#24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance

That's up from #3 and #4 respectively this morning.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).

Um, heck yeah?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).
> 
> Um, heck yeah?


That is beyond fantastic! How about a celebretory ice cream?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).
> Um, heck yeah?


Wowsers! That's fantabulous!


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).
> 
> Um, heck yeah?


You're killing it, David. That's huge!


----------



## LCEvans

Reviewer Martha Cheves posted a nice review for We Interrupt This Date on her blog, A Book and a Dish.

http://marthaskitchenkorner.blogspot.com/

Linda


----------



## Mel Comley

foreverjuly said:


> Hey, Mel, welcome to the club. Congrats on your release! Here's a link to a thread with the details you need: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,29609.0.html


Thank you, I've had another look and still can't fix it, no problem!!


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

Half-Orc said:


> Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).
> 
> Um, heck yeah?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).
> 
> Um, heck yeah?


HECK YEAH!


----------



## 13893

Half-Orc said:


> Just did some quick math. NOT counting free downloads, today I crossed 6,000 total sales between Amazon and the iBookstore. If I add in free downloads from Smashwords and the recent Amazon promotion, I've crossed 12,500 copies of my books floating around (not counting any unknown free downloads from the iBookstore).
> 
> Um, heck yeah?


that deserves the kitty happydance...


----------



## Guest

melcom said:


> Thank you, I've had another look and still can't fix it, no problem!!


I've got your back, Mel.  Here, quote my message, copy the script below these words, and paste it into your signature.



--Jason


----------



## J Dean

By Monday I will have _The Summoning of Old Velt: The Second Descent into the Vein_ finished! By Friday, I will have it available on Smashwords!!

I feel like I've just finished a marathon... whew!


----------



## destill

I made my humor book, Driving on the Wrong Side of the Road, available in Kindle format in August. I've already sold 50 copies in October. After selling 20 copies in September, my goal for October had been to simply double September sales. Halfway through the month, I've already accomplished that! So it's time to set another goal. Maybe 100 this month? We'll see.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

_Down the Drain_ just sold its 100th copy. It took 73 days, but I think that's an okay start for a horror novelette. I'm happy with it anyway.

I've also already beat my previous monthly records everywhere except iBooks. And with half the month left to go.


----------



## Guest

Daniel Pyle said:


> _Down the Drain_ just sold its 100th copy. It took 73 days, but I think that's an okay start for a horror novelette. I'm happy with it anyway.
> 
> I've also already beat my previous monthly records everywhere except iBooks. And with half the month left to go.


Nice. That's awesome, Daniel. Glad I could help push you there.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

foreverjuly said:


> Nice. That's awesome, Daniel. Glad I could help push you there.


Thank you, sir.  I actually didn't realize I was getting close to 100 until I checked my iBooks, B&N, and UK numbers this morning. My miscellanous sales really exploded over the last couple of days (which is nice because my Amazon sales had dropped off a little).


----------



## Daniel Arenson

These are no Dalglish numbers, BUT... I've sold my 1400th book. Nice roundish number. About 700 of these are _Firefly Island_ hardcovers ($26). The rest are a mix of _Firefly Island_ and _Flaming Dove_ ebooks (most of them for $2.99, some for 99 cents). It would be nice to hit 2000 by Christmas.


----------



## Paul Clayton

It's Friday, I'm off from work, and I'm free to work on my books and promote them too.  It's all good!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My Kindle Nation Sponsorship is scheduled for January 1, 2011, the first day of the New Year. What a cool way to start off my year!    1/1/11, maybe I can sell that many! ha ha


----------



## William Meikle

Just been agreeing with a publisher to do a hardcover and an ebook collection of some of my recent short stories... Woot!


----------



## julieannfelicity

My short story, that I'd like to submit to Daniel Pyle's horror anthology, currently sits at ~2000 words and I'm STILL going strong!  Was able to squeeze 1100+ words in my 30 minute lunch.  Now I just have to be dedicated this weekend to get it finished, so that I can get it out to some beta-readers.  Any volunteers?  It's my second attempt at horror writing. (You can see my first attempt on Amanda Hocking's blog ... just in case I haven't told you about that ... *whispering* I think I've told everyone about that, )


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I hit a milestone that I was really looking forward: 20 Amazon reviews. I don't think I'll have many more milestones until I release the novel, so this will just have to hold me over for a while


----------



## Guest

Cliff Ball said:


> My Kindle Nation Sponsorship is scheduled for January 1, 2011, the first day of the New Year. What a cool way to start off my year!  1/1/11, maybe I can sell that many! ha ha


That could be a really good day considering most people have off work and it's kind of a sit around holiday.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

3:49 pm

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#7 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#7 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 

edited:  ... 4:01pm

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #373 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#6 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#6 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> woot!


Your success is inspiring!! Go, Valmore! Go!


----------



## Guest

Just heard back from one of the first people to pick up the second book in my series. She had this to say: 

"I could not get over what happened to Mira in The Shadowing and how it affected her. I didn't expect it at all. Crazy crazy crazy. What a great read! That ending just killed me!! I have to know what happens!!!!"


That was pretty much exactly what I was going for. Love it.


----------



## Amyshojai

Foreverjuly, that's terrific! Always feels great when you hear back from a reader. Sounds like you're building an audience!


----------



## Cliff Ball

foreverjuly said:


> That could be a really good day considering most people have off work and it's kind of a sit around holiday.


It could be, but, there's college football Bowl games, parades, etc. Hopefully, the people who enjoy reading more will be buying and reading my novel!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

All four of my Half-Orc books, plus A Dance of Cloaks, are all in the top 100 for Epic Fantasy!


----------



## robertduperre

Half-Orc said:


> All four of my Half-Orc books, plus A Dance of Cloaks, are all in the top 100 for Epic Fantasy!


Woo hoo! Way to go!

(4 days to go until Cloaks...can't wait...)


----------



## R. M. Reed

My horror collection will soon be up on Amazon. This is something I have thought of doing for years and finally did because of the example of all the hard working writers here (not to mention a great cover plus emotional support from the gang the other night.)


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Just heard back from one of the first people to pick up the second book in my series. She had this to say:
> 
> "I could not get over what happened to Mira in The Shadowing and how it affected her. I didn't expect it at all. Crazy crazy crazy. What a great read! That ending just killed me!! I have to know what happens!!!!"
> 
> That was pretty much exactly what I was going for. Love it.


That's awesome. Isn't it a cool feeling when someone connects in exactly the way you'd hoped?


----------



## Guest

J.M. Pierce said:


> That's awesome. Isn't it a cool feeling when someone connects in exactly the way you'd hoped?


Absolutely. I tend to have a pretty thick skin when it comes to compliments, but she got through to me.

Hey, save a few sales for the rest of us!


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Hey, save a few sales for the rest of us!


I'll try my friend. 

This has been a pretty spectacular day.


----------



## Delilah Devlin

How about, I just discovered this place?! How cool is this? And I've managed to spend two and a half hours I should have been writing playing with my profile.  

This is more fun.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Welcome, Delilah!

This place is definitely a distraction, but it is also filled with some of the best people on the planet. There is no end to the generosity, honesty, and support that can be had here.

Take care.

J.M.


----------



## William Meikle

First review is in for Carnacki: Heaven and Hell, and it's a five star one.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> First review is in for Carnacki: Heaven and Hell, and it's a five star one.


You da man


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Found out Red Adept will be publishing a short story of mine I wrote and sent to her a loooooong time ago. I'm excited  .


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Good for you, David. She is like EF Hutton around here... that might be before your time.

Anyhow, my reason to celebrate? See _Am I Just Crazy Thread_ here.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Earlier today, I checked my CreateSpace reports.  In October, I had sold one lonely paperback of Flaming Dove (don't worry, I've sold a bunch of ebooks, it's all good).  Out of boredom, I refreshed the report just now... and saw that my 1 October sale had (within a couple hours) become 4 sales.  Weird, eh?


----------



## J.M Pierce

Daniel Arenson said:


> Earlier today, I checked my CreateSpace reports. In October, I had sold one lonely paperback of Flaming Dove (don't worry, I've sold a bunch of ebooks, it's all good). Out of boredom, I refreshed the report just now... and saw that my 1 October sale had (within a couple hours) become 4 sales. Weird, eh?


My print sales have been virtually nonexistent for a month or so now. Everytime I've seen your situation happen to me, it has been in the extended distribution sales.

My big celebration news is that Failing Test spent nearly twenty-four hours ranked at under 1000. It is still selling at a nice clip, but has dropped off some. Yesterday was so much fun. I wish that feeling could stay around forever.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

J.M. Pierce said:


> My print sales have been virtually nonexistent for a month or so now. Everytime I've seen your situation happen to me, it has been in the extended distribution sales.
> 
> My big celebration news is that Failing Test spent nearly twenty-four hours ranked at under 1000. It is still selling at a nice clip, but has dropped off some. Yesterday was so much fun. I wish that feeling could stay around forever.


Excellent re Failing Test!

I'm guessing my burst of paperback sales are a group of distant great-aunts somewhere having tea and deciding to order it. Only possible explanation.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Daniel Arenson said:


> Excellent re Failing Test!
> 
> I'm guessing my burst of paperback sales are a group of distant great-aunts somewhere having tea and deciding to order it. Only possible explanation.


Thanks, Daniel.

Can you contact your distant great-aunts and find out if they have any distant great-grand-daughters who like to read ya fantasy?


----------



## David McAfee

After a better than normal day today, I just passed 3,500 Kindle sales.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

David McAfee said:


> After a better than normal day today, I just passed 3,500 Kindle sales.


Be careful, you might walk into a career with this thing ...  Good stuff!


----------



## R. M. Reed

_Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares_ is Live, and there is a bouncing baby Book Bazaar thread with a link.


----------



## Guest

Just clocked a 20:50 in my 5k race today after last month's performance of 22:15. I feel like I am in worse shape though so it's funny how that works out. Also, I won my age division and a raffle, netting me about $50 in gift certificates. They had an insane amount of prizes!


----------



## William Meikle

My Watchers Omnibus paperback went from a ranking of #3,545,617 to #66,103 in one hour.  

Never had anything jump nearly 3.5 million spots at once before.


----------



## Michael Crane

Got to see my girlfriend perform in the opera, CARMEN last night at the Lyric Opera in Chicago (she's in the chorus--one of the cigarette women), and did an excellent job.  I'd say that's a reason to celebrate.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

R. Reed said:


> _Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares_ is Live, and there is a bouncing baby Book Bazaar thread with a link.


Let's hope it sells a million


----------



## Guest

R. Reed said:


> _Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares_ is Live, and there is a bouncing baby Book Bazaar thread with a link.


Good luck Robin!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

In the middle of the night, according to metricjunkie, this happened:

Lowest Rank To Date: 319  (2010-10-17 02:15:22)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Over at Ye Olde England Shoppe, _Flaming Dove_ is appearing in some bestseller lists:

#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
#11 in Books > Horror > Occult


----------



## William Meikle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Over at Ye Olde England Shoppe, _Flaming Dove_ is appearing in some bestseller lists:
> 
> #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
> #11 in Books > Horror > Occult


Nice... but as a Scotsman I have to protest. It's Amazon UK... not Amazon England


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> Nice... but as a Scotsman I have to protest. It's Amazon UK... not Amazon England


How about... "Ye Olde Albion and Caledonia Shoppe of Fine Books and Scrolls"?


----------



## William Meikle

Daniel Arenson said:


> How about... "Ye Olde Albion and Caledonia Shoppe of Fine Books and Scrolls"?


That'll do nicely. But you might upset the Welsh and Northern Irish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

williemeikle said:


> That'll do nicely. But you might upset the Welsh and Northern Irish


Good point. "Her Royal Majesty's Codex Emporium"?


----------



## R. M. Reed

Half-Orc said:


> Let's hope it sells a million


9,999,999 to go!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #295 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#4 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#4 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 


and #19 on Movers and Shakers this hour.


----------



## 13893

Yowza!


----------



## kcmay

Wow, Valmore! You just keep doing better and better!

BTW, I took your advice -- I'm going to post those marketing tips on my blog. Now whenever someone asks for tips on getting the word out, I'll urge them to follow my blog. 

The first tip is up now, in fact!


----------



## Julie Christensen

Since I went live last week, i've sold at least one book a day for a grand total of 13!!  Three in the UK!  And six of them sold before I even told my friends and family that I had put my book on Kindle.  I'm just amazed and thrilled that six strangers decided to read my book.


----------



## julieannfelicity

My 9 year old son, Cameron, read what I have so far, with my 2nd attempt at writing horror, for Daniel Pyle's anthology contest (http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=36629.new;topicseen#new, if you were interested in entering). Anyways, it's not done yet and he loves to read, so he asked me to see what I've done so far. It made my night when he said he gave it two thumbs up; well actually this is what he said...

"Mum, I'm going to pretend I'm a publishing company, ok?"

I say, ok.

"Let me first start off by saying, I think you have something here. You kept me reading & that's a good thing. I like the direction you're going. Your characters are likeable, & I like the horror aspect with the re-animation."

So there you've got it ... my 9 year old thinks my short story is great! Whew  Now if I could just finish it and see if it's good enough for the anthology.


----------



## traceya

Thanks to Amazon's super zero sale I've now sold close to 1600 copies of A Very Hairy Adventure, which I've always thought would make a great intro into the world I created and my writing style.  Still getting spill-over sales also not only for Hairy but the other books as well.  So at mid-month I'm definitely doin' the happy dance and blowing kisses to Amazon


----------



## julieannfelicity

traceya said:


> Thanks to Amazon's super zero sale I've now sold close to 1600 copies of A Very Hairy Adventure, which I've always thought would make a great intro into the world I created and my writing style. Still getting spill-over sales also not only for Hairy but the other books as well. So at mid-month I'm definitely doin' the happy dance and blowing kisses to Amazon


That's awesome, Trace! I, too, took advantage of downloading your book and added it to my TBR. I'm not a huge fantasy buff, but I like the premise of your other books.


----------



## traceya

julieannfelicity said:


> That's awesome, Trace! I, too, took advantage of downloading your book and added it to my TBR. I'm not a huge fantasy buff, but I like the premise of your other books.


Thanks Julie - hope you enjoy it


----------



## JL Bryan

Well, this isn't as great as many of the posts on here, but I sold my 100th book for October sometime last night.  I haven't sold 100 in one month before (well, I've only been trying for a couple of months) and now there's still a couple weeks to go.  I'm also going to be featured on several more book blogs in the next few weeks.  This stuff is fun!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

JL Bryan said:


> Well, this isn't as great as many of the posts on here, but I sold my 100th book for October sometime last night. I haven't sold 100 in one month before (well, I've only been trying for a couple of months) and now there's still a couple weeks to go. I'm also going to be featured on several more book blogs in the next few weeks. This stuff is fun!


Yay. Now you have momentum! Congratz!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

The kid I've been tutoring at Algebra 2 just took his first test since I started helping him. 98%!!


----------



## robertduperre

David Dalglish - When he's not killing off kids in his books, he's helping them grow into intelligent, well-rounded citizens.



That's awesome, Dave.


----------



## Guest

Good work, David! 

and Rob, what's going on with you lately?


----------



## terryr

julieannfelicity said:


> My 9 year old son, Cameron, read what I have so far, with my 2nd attempt at writing horror, for Daniel Pyle's anthology contest (http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=36629.new;topicseen#new, if you were interested in entering). Anyways, it's not done yet and he loves to read, so he asked me to see what I've done so far. It made my night when he said he gave it two thumbs up; well actually this is what he said...
> 
> "Mum, I'm going to pretend I'm a publishing company, ok?"
> 
> I say, ok.
> 
> "Let me first start off by saying, I think you have something here. You kept me reading & that's a good thing. I like the direction you're going. Your characters are likeable, & I like the horror aspect with the re-animation."
> 
> So there you've got it ... my 9 year old thinks my short story is great! Whew  Now if I could just finish it and see if it's good enough for the anthology.











Your 9 year old said that? Holy carp.


----------



## julieannfelicity

T.M. Roy (Terry) said:


> Your 9 year old said that? Holy carp.


Yup, he did. All the big words and everything, lol. As I told John Fitch V (when I posted on my FB author's page), when he was 5 years old, he charged my husband and I interest on the $10 we borrowed from him. We never taught him that, he just knew it.


----------



## theaatkinson

Half-Orc said:


> Found out Red Adept will be publishing a short story of mine I wrote and sent to her a loooooong time ago. I'm excited .


way to go!

My own reason to celebrate today was the Amazon sale of a second book. It's first. Not much, compared to some fellow Kindlers, but reason enough for me to celebrate. each sale is a huzzah!


----------



## 13893

I was just cruising some review sites and I saw this:










I got so excited, I had to take a screen shot. Am I a newbie much?


----------



## J.M Pierce

JL Bryan said:


> Well, this isn't as great as many of the posts on here, but I sold my 100th book for October sometime last night. I haven't sold 100 in one month before (well, I've only been trying for a couple of months) and now there's still a couple weeks to go. I'm also going to be featured on several more book blogs in the next few weeks. This stuff is fun!


Congrats, JL! I'm right there with you. I have six more books to go before I hit 100 for October. It'll be my first time as well.

Here's to hoping I can do the happy dance with ya soon!

J.M.


----------



## Monique

It'll happen before you know it, JM!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Valmore Daniels said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #295 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> and #19 on Movers and Shakers this hour.


Wow, Valmore! You are a hero! Kick %[email protected]!


----------



## Monique

J.M. Pierce said:


> Wow, Valmore! You are a hero! Kick %[email protected]!


Si. I'm just in awe.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Monique said:


> Si. I'm just in awe.


Thank you. I'm a little bit in awe, myself. The planets must have aligned this weekend or something. 

Hit another all time low this morning: Lowest Rank To Date: 258 (2010-10-18 04:14:17)

I'm in shock


----------



## 13893

Valmore Daniels said:


> Thank you. I'm a little bit in awe, myself. The planets must have aligned this weekend or something.
> 
> Hit another all time low this morning: Lowest Rank To Date: 258 (2010-10-18 04:14:17)
> 
> I'm in shock


It's wonderful!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I wrote 1000 words in _Requiem Fire_, my WIP, last night. I woke up at 6am this morning and wrote another 800. I'm now 70k into the novel. This novel is more violent and dark than my previous works.


----------



## theaatkinson

Daniel Arenson said:


> I wrote 1000 words in _Requiem Fire_, my WIP, last night. I woke up at 6am this morning and wrote another 800. I'm now 70k into the novel. This novel is more violent and dark than my previous works.


I like dark. Not sure about violence...but you've got me intrigued...and gratz on the movement. 1800 words in 12 hours is pretty great when a person has a life in between


----------



## Daniel Arenson

theapatra said:


> I like dark. Not sure about violence...but you've got me intrigued...and gratz on the movement. 1800 words in 12 hours is pretty great when a person has a life in between


Well, I slept in between. 

It took me about 45 minutes to write the 1000 words last night, and about 30 minutes to write the 700 this morning. Since I'm usually rather busy with Real Life, I tend to just write in stolen moments when the muse hits.

My previous novels -- Firefly Island (2007), Flaming Dove (2010), and The Gods of Dream (coming 2011) -- also have dark, violent moments pushing the edge of PG-13. This one, Requiem Fire, is probably the first novel that crosses that threshold into R-rated material. The villain is just really, really evil. When I'm done writing the rough draft, I might scale it back a bit, so that it matches the PG-13sh ratings of my previous novels. Basically, all my books are dark and gory, but I try to also keep them teen-friendly.


----------



## daveconifer

I usually don't pay attention to these specialized drill-down rankings but these eBully rankings looked pretty cool.

#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations > Peer Pressure

#2 in  Books > Children's Books > People & Places > Social Situations > Bullies

#8 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Social Situations > Self-Esteem & Self-Respect


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Well, I've had two good days in a row. Yesterday I got the proof copies of my novella. Today, Red Adept reviewed it:

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3264

I was really anxious about this one, because I knew the review was coming today, but it turned out pretty well


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Well, I've had two good days in a row. Yesterday I got the proof copies of my novella. Today, Red Adept reviewed it:
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3264
> 
> I was really anxious about this one, because I knew the review was coming today, but it turned out pretty well


That's an awesome review! Congratz!


----------



## Guest

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Well, I've had two good days in a row. Yesterday I got the proof copies of my novella. Today, Red Adept reviewed it:
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3264
> 
> I was really anxious about this one, because I knew the review was coming today, but it turned out pretty well


That's awesome man. You should be thrilled!


----------



## 13893

Wonderful review, Moses!


----------



## William Meikle

Just heard that I've sold a novel to Elder Signs Press - one of my favorite genre publishers.  Huzzah!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Valmore, Jason, LK: Thank you!

Congrats, William. That's entirely awesome.


----------



## Joel Arnold

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Well, I've had two good days in a row. Yesterday I got the proof copies of my novella. Today, Red Adept reviewed it:
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3264
> 
> I was really anxious about this one, because I knew the review was coming today, but it turned out pretty well


I saw that today! Congrats!


----------



## kcmay

I got a very nice (and very fair) 4-star review from Julie Ann @ Bards & Sages. I'm STOKED!! Thanks, Julie Ann!


----------



## Michael Crane

My new short story collection, LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES just went from "in review" to "publishing" on Amazon.  Sweet!  Should be up tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## JL Bryan

J.M. Pierce said:


> Congrats, JL! I'm right there with you. I have six more books to go before I hit 100 for October. It'll be my first time as well.
> 
> Here's to hoping I can do the happy dance with ya soon!
> 
> J.M.


Congratulations! We can blow our royalties on a single night of dedicated drinking.

Here's to having our first 1000-book month before we know it!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Not much to shout about but got my first review on Amazon today and it was a 5 star from tjayz.

"I usually enjoy time travel books - and this one is excellent! The time periods - now and 1942 - are seamlessly interwoven and there are plenty of surprises along the way. I won't talk about the story as I don't want to spoil any intending readers' enjoyment, I'll just say that I spent way too much time reading this book when I should have been doing other things, like sleeping! 

The book is very well written and it's hard to believe this is the author's first novel. 

Now I'm just going to have to try and wait patiently for the next book in the series - according to the author's website the book is with the publisher so I hope it is published very soon - and in a Kindle edition of course "

I'm chuffed to bits with the review (thanks tjayz) but more importantly it is great to hear back from someone that has really enjoyed my work 

Pleased as Punch, Ian


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> Not much to shout about but got my first review on Amazon today and it was a 5 star from tjayz.
> 
> Pleased as Punch, Ian


I'm pleased as punch for you! Way to go


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

As I posted earlier, I sold two copies of Daughters this afternoon.  For me, that's a deluge.  I think I owe it all to Nick Spalding who featured the book on his website.  Thank you, Nick.


----------



## JL Bryan

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> Not much to shout about but got my first review on Amazon today and it was a 5 star from tjayz.
> 
> "I usually enjoy time travel books - and this one is excellent! The time periods - now and 1942 - are seamlessly interwoven and there are plenty of surprises along the way. I won't talk about the story as I don't want to spoil any intending readers' enjoyment, I'll just say that I spent way too much time reading this book when I should have been doing other things, like sleeping!
> 
> The book is very well written and it's hard to believe this is the author's first novel.
> 
> Now I'm just going to have to try and wait patiently for the next book in the series - according to the author's website the book is with the publisher so I hope it is published very soon - and in a Kindle edition of course "
> 
> I'm chuffed to bits with the review (thanks tjayz) but more importantly it is great to hear back from someone that has really enjoyed my work
> 
> Pleased as Punch, Ian


Congratulations, Ian!


----------



## Archer

That's great, Moses! I'll be reviewing yours soon, too!
Also 'Dance of Cloaks' is up for Archer-review. 

I MADE IT To NUMBER ONE in Epic Fantasy on Kindle UK.
(Ok, I know, big hairy deal. But I'm sure happy about it! It's been there for several hours now...)


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Archer (the Bard) said:


> That's great, Moses! I'll be reviewing yours soon, too!
> Also 'Dance of Cloaks' is up for Archer-review.


Huh? What? Who?

*runs to Amazon*

*runs back*

Liar.


----------



## kcmay

Archer (the Bard) said:


> I MADE IT To NUMBER ONE in Epic Fantasy on Kindle UK.
> (Ok, I know, big hairy deal. But I'm sure happy about it! It's been there for several hours now...)


From where I sit, that's mighty impressive! Congrats!


----------



## Archer

(Whacks David's knuckles with yardstick in penguin-like manner)
Pay ATTENTION, Mr. Dalglish! I did not say the review was UP, I said the book was up for review!
(In other words, it is the next to be reviewed after BGW.)

(thanks, kc!  )


----------



## 13893

Archer (the Bard) said:


> That's great, Moses! I'll be reviewing yours soon, too!
> Also 'Dance of Cloaks' is up for Archer-review.
> 
> I MADE IT To NUMBER ONE in Epic Fantasy on Kindle UK.
> (Ok, I know, big hairy deal. But I'm sure happy about it! It's been there for several hours now...)


I've sold exactly two copies of SJ in the UK, so I think your accomplishment is wonderful!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Archer (the Bard) said:


> (Whacks David's knuckles with yardstick in penguin-like manner)


*sniff*

Owie?


----------



## bobavey

I got my car out of the shop today. I'm $700.00 less fortunate, but my wife and I both have rides again.


----------



## Michael Crane

Two things I'm happy about today:

LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES is up and running on Amazon (I'll post a link in the Bazaar in a day or so--I need to re-upload a new version where the license note is at the end so there will be more of a sample rather than just seeing the titles of the stories). Already sold 6 copies and I'm super psyched. It's so different from what I normally write. I'm nervous, but excited as well!

Part 2: When I mentioned it on one of the threads at Amazon, a poster wrote this to me:



> I 1-clicked it, Michael. Really enjoyed In Decline and Recovery. Forgot how much I like short stories.


If that doesn't make for an awesome day, then I don't know what does.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Failing Test just sold it's 100th copy for the month of October!!!!

Where's the beer J.L.?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Red Adept is publishing one of my short stories today!

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3271

w00t w00t.


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> Red Adept is publishing one of my short stories today!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3271
> 
> w00t w00t.


Excellent!


----------



## JL Bryan

J.M. Pierce said:


> Failing Test just sold it's 100th copy for the month of October!!!!
> 
> Where's the beer J.L.?


Beer's on me! Help yourself!


----------



## J.M Pierce

JL Bryan said:


> Beer's on me! Help yourself!


Doh!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Ooh, ooh. I also had a guest post on a blog yesterday (just found out it went up.)

You can listen to me pretending to be smart here: http://dun-scaith.blogspot.com/2010/10/guest-post-david-dalglish-likable.html


----------



## Joel Arnold

Half-Orc said:


> Red Adept is publishing one of my short stories today!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3271
> 
> w00t w00t.


Very cool!!!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Hemlock Lake is featured on Nick Spalding's blog!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Good story, David, and congrats!


----------



## div

I sold an ambulance today!!!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

div said:


> I sold an ambulance today!!!!


Um..explanation please?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_, my dark fantasy novel, is placing nicely at the UK store:

#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
#9 in Books > Horror > Occult


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove_, my dark fantasy novel, is placing nicely at the UK store:
> 
> #22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
> #9 in Books > Horror > Occult


Slowly moving up...

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
#6 in Books > Horror > Occult


----------



## William Meikle

THE INVASION is having a good day in the UK - Current Rank: #655


----------



## div

> Um..explanation please?


David,

I work part-time for a company that sells fire engines and several ambulance lines I finally got a customer I had been courting for some time to sign a contract.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Aaaaaaah. See, now that makes sense. Congratz!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

The first time I've sold enough in 1 day to make the "charts."

Book 5 is currently:
#6 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Cartoons
#31 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Comics & Graphic Novels

Not very competitive categories but it was still a surprise to see on the page.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

That's great, Chris.

DD, I hope I softened them up a bit for you


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

MosesSiregarIII said:


> That's great, Chris.
> 
> DD, I hope I softened them up a bit for you


Couldn't have been happier to have to follow a 5 star rating, Moses. Convinces readers that Red knows what she's talking about


----------



## kcmay

Chris Hallbeck said:


> The first time I've sold enough in 1 day to make the "charts."
> 
> Book 5 is currently:
> #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor > Cartoons
> #31 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Comics & Graphic Novels
> 
> Not very competitive categories but it was still a surprise to see on the page.


It's always exciting to see your name on the Kindle best-seller list. Don't downplay it -- most books _never_ get there!


----------



## Michael Crane

One of my shorts from LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES is going to be featured in David McAfee's new story collection, *A POUND OF FLASH*. Not only that, but I'm featured with two insanely talented authors, David Dalglish and Daniel Arenson. I think that's a pretty darn good reason to celebrate.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got a double whammy: not only did I add my 100th email to my fanmail folder, but it was from a soldier stationed in Korea that wrote me like a four paragraph long message comparing me to David Eddings and Brent Weeks. Hoohah!

David Dalglish


----------



## R. M. Reed

Four copies of Halloween Sky sold this month so far, and one each of the other three books. Not much by the standards of other folks here, but it's something.


----------



## Michael Crane

R. Reed said:


> Four copies of Halloween Sky sold this month so far, and one each of the other three books. Not much by the standards of other folks here, but it's something.


That's fantastic!  It's a lot by mine!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

R. Reed said:


> Four copies of Halloween Sky sold this month so far, and one each of the other three books. Not much by the standards of other folks here, but it's something.


Every sale is an achievement. Way to go!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Got a new 5-star review on Amazon today ... woo hoo


----------



## Amyshojai

Congrats Val! Terrific on the review.

I'm still purrrrrrrring over Complete Kitten Care ranking #1 on the Kindle list for Cat Care books, wow! And...made my 2nd sale in the UK (this time the kitten book). 

Interesting that thus far the kitty lovers are out-pacing the dog-matic readers, LOL!


----------



## theaatkinson

I've been pumped all day. OIt received a 5 star review today on Amazon along with some kind comments and critique. Had to share


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sweeet. Got a 5-star review for Weight of Blood, with this ending quote:



> This is the first thing on amazon I have actually taken the time to write a review out of 60 or so ebooks I have read. That alone is a statement to how much I think of this series.


Loving it.


----------



## theaatkinson

Half-Orc said:


> Sweeet. Got a 5-star review for Weight of Blood, with this ending quote:
> 
> Loving it.


awesome! live the life, brotha


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

theapatra said:


> I've been pumped all day. OIt received a 5 star review today on Amazon along with some kind comments and critique. Had to share


That's a really good one. Congrats!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Nice closer.


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Sweeet. Got a 5-star review for Weight of Blood, with this ending quote:
> 
> Loving it.


That's awesome! I actually just snagged a thoughtful review from a smart blogger with a sizable following. I'll definitely take it!

http://tigersallconsumingbooks.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-powerless-synthesis-by-jason.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> That's awesome! I actually just snagged a thoughtful review from a smart blogger with a sizable following. I'll definitely take it!
> 
> http://tigersallconsumingbooks.blogspot.com/2010/10/review-powerless-synthesis-by-jason.html


That's a very good review, Jason! Way to go!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Half-Orc said:


> Sweeet. Got a 5-star review for Weight of Blood, with this ending quote:
> 
> Loving it.


That's what makes it worthwhile!

Zack


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I just got an excellent review of my suspense thriller, ABSOLUTION. Hope you'll stop by, read and maybe leave a comment! Connie read a hardcopy, but it's available on Kindle too. Bargain priced at $2.99 

 [URL=http://conniesreviews.blogspot.com/2010/10/absolution-susan-fleet-2008-self.html]http://conniesreviews.blogspot.com/2010/10/absolution-susan-fleet-2008-self.html [/url]


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> That's a very good review, Jason! Way to go!


Thanks, Valmore! What's up with you today?


----------



## William Meikle

THE INVASION and THE VALLEY are both in the top 100 for ALL horror books on Amazon, and THE INVASION is still top 20 in Kindle SciFi... I think I deserve a Friday night beer


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Nice review, Jason. Shame they're just YA and Urban Fantasy. One of these days I'm gonna have to stage a protest with my half-orcs.


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Nice review, Jason. Shame they're just YA and Urban Fantasy. One of these days I'm gonna have to stage a protest with my half-orcs.


Yeah, those are the ones I target. She's nice though. It probably wouldn't hurt you to ask. She'd probably check out a sample and make a decision like she did with me. Otherwise I'll let you know if I run into anyone hankering after the rough stuff.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, Valmore! What's up with you today?


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #241 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera

Lowest rank to date


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Valmore Daniels said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #241 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> 
> Lowest rank to date


Like a boss.


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #241 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #4 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> 
> Lowest rank to date


Which do you prefer:

Valmore "The Juggernaut" Daniels or Valmore "The Destroyer" Daniels?


----------



## Michael Crane

I sold 2 copies of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES tonight and received some wonderful comments about it and my writing on one of the Amazon threads. 

Not only that, but if you didn't see McAfee's cover for his new short story collection coming out soon:










If THAT is not a reason to celebrate, I don't know what is.


----------



## Guest

That's awesome, Mike! Do you want to give us any kind of a teaser what the stories you've got in there are about?


----------



## Michael Crane

foreverjuly said:


> That's awesome, Mike! Do you want to give us any kind of a teaser what the stories you've got in there are about?


Thanks! It features one of my drabbles from LESSONS in it. It's called "Apology." It's a 100-word story about a kid who's upset at his mom for some reason, and she's trying to apologize to him. For what? Well... you'll have to find out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only In My Dreams continues to do very well Amazon UK.

#4 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
#11 in Books > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Zack Hamric

It's a happy day! BLANK SLATE officially released at 5:00 and already up to 14,000 or so....

...and my blog is online- http://zackhamric.blogspot.com/

Zack


----------



## Valmore Daniels

@William - _You're_ the juggernaut ...  
@Mike - I can't wait to read the story! David really outdid himself on the cover.
@Gertie - Looks like you've got the UK tied up. Congrats!
@Zack - I predict triple digits sales rank very soon 
@Jason - Thank you for bringing back red clown hair - it really suits you


----------



## Michael Crane

Valmore Daniels said:


> @Mike - I can't wait to read the story! David really outdid himself on the cover.


Thanks!   Hope you like it! I love the cover.

Not only is it an honor to be included in his fantastic collection, but I love that I'm featured with Dalglish and Arenson. I'm in good company!


----------



## Michael Crane

Tonight keeps getting better and better...

LESSONS is featured on Frugal eReader. Excellent!

And not only that, but one of the people who bought my book left a comment on my Author page:



> Geez, Lessons IS really twisted and sick - and I loved it!! My favorites were Detention and Grim.


This week has been AWESOME.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #205 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 

#3 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#3 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#3 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure

Yowsers!

edited:  oooo ... and another very nice endorsement/review ... thank you, intinst; that really means a lot to me!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Holy smokes Valmore!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like we've all got lots to celebrate.

Another 4 star review for Catherine and the Captain.

http://www.amazon.com/Catherine-and-the-Captain-ebook/product-reviews/B003HC8O1U/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Zack Hamric

Valmore Daniels said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #205 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> Yowsers!
> 
> edited: oooo ... and another very nice endorsement/review ... thank you, intinst; that really means a lot to me!


Those are some fabulous numbers Valmore!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another five star review for _Ariana's Pride_. Short but sweet.

http://www.amazon.com/Arianas-Pride-ebook/product-reviews/B0028K3CAA/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ariana's Pride is ranked

#6 in Books > History > Britain & Ireland > Wars of the Roses

Amazon UK. Don't ask where they got that category. It's set during the Wars of the Roses, but it's historical fiction/ romance.

I'm just happy it's ranked.


----------



## Michael Crane

I can't believe I forgot to post this here... there were so many cool things happening for me last night. I received this wonderful comment on one of the Amazon threads:



> Mike: Congratulations! I bought LESSONS as soon as you let us know it
> was ready. Your comments about David McAfee's book of short stories
> made me one click that, also. Looking forward to his next collection.
> ...Thanks for reminding me that a short story can be just as satisfying as a
> series. I have been hooked on series for a long time. Have not
> enjoyed short stories since King's last collections. Yahoo, to you!


Not only is it a wonderful comment about my writing, but I also helped sell a fellow author's book as well. THAT is a double-win for me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael Crane said:


> I can't believe I forgot to post this here... there were so many cool things happening for me last night. I received this wonderful comment on one of the Amazon threads:
> 
> Not only is it a wonderful comment about my writing, but I also helped sell a fellow author's book as well. THAT is a double-win for me.


Yay! And score one for short stories.


----------



## Michael Crane

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay! And score one for short stories.


Thanks!!  That made me very happy.

And congrats to you, as well! I see that you had a very nice night as well!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is slowly moving up the UK charts. It has reached its best UK ranks yet:

#19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
#5 in	Books > Horror > Occult


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove_ is slowly moving up the UK charts. It has reached its best UK ranks yet:
> 
> #19 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
> #5 in	Books > Horror > Occult


Great ranking!

I think they're beginning to find us over there.


----------



## Michael Crane

I just want to say how happy I am for everybody on here.  It makes me feel good when I read about all of your good news and latest successes.  Keep up the excellent work, everybody!


----------



## Archer

Gotta love Amazon UK! _Elfhunter_ still number one in Epic Fantasy--was in top 300 sellers this morning. 
I'll enjoy it while it lasts!

Meanwhile, I was delighted to see one of my new readers (the infamous 'Scamp') list the trilogy as 'Best fantasy Book You've read Lately' over on the 'Zon.

We are doing well, O Kindlefriends! Congratulations to one and all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Gotta love Amazon UK! _Elfhunter_ still number one in Epic Fantasy--was in top 300 sellers this morning.
> I'll enjoy it while it lasts!
> 
> Meanwhile, I was delighted to see one of my new readers (the infamous 'Scamp') list the trilogy as 'Best fantasy Book You've read Lately' over on the 'Zon.
> 
> We are doing well, O Kindlefriends! Congratulations to one and all.


Excellent ranking. I haven't broken 1K yet, but I have high hopes it'll be soon. With four separate books, the sales tend to be scattered.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have all 3 books listed on Bargain eBooks: http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2010/10/bargain-ebook-5-3-novels-from-cliff.html, and tomorrow and Monday, The Usurper will be the Kindle Book of the Day. I eagerly anticipate what may(or may not) happen.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Cliff Ball said:


> I have all 3 books listed on Bargain eBooks: http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2010/10/bargain-ebook-5-3-novels-from-cliff.html, and tomorrow and Monday, The Usurper will be the Kindle Book of the Day. I eagerly anticipate what may(or may not) happen.


We'll be cheering for you!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We'll be cheering for you!


Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Got my paperback proof copy of _Dismember_ today. Feels great to hold it in my hands.

Although I wish I could have filmed my two-year-old daughter's reaction when she first saw it for one of Amazon's commercials. I showed it to her and said, "See, this is Daddy's book."

She said, "It _is_ your book, Daddy. Let's go read it on the computer."

No lie.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Daniel Pyle said:


> Got my paperback proof copy of _Dismember_ today. Feels great to hold it in my hands.
> 
> Although I wish I could have filmed my two-year-old daughter's reaction when she first saw it for one of Amazon's commercials. I showed it to her and said, "See, this is Daddy's book."
> 
> She said, "It _is_ your book, Daddy. Let's go read it on the computer."
> 
> No lie.


Congrats, Daniel. I just got my proof of _Duality_ a couple of days ago. It is a cool feeling.

You're daughter might be prophetic. My kids don't have a clue what a cassette tape is. Is it possible that in another generation, DTB's will be figments of our imagination?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

The Brits seem to love _Flaming Dove_. At Amazon.co.uk, it's still climbing the ranks:

#8 in	Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
#3 in	Books > Horror > Occult


----------



## Michael Crane

Got my first 5-star review for LESSONS! W00t!



> I did not think that 17 drabbles (a 100 word short story) could be as satisfying as a longer story or novella. Mike proved me wrong. Lessons (and other morbid drabbles) had fitting and shocking endings that made me laugh or say "Eeek or Ewwwee". Lessons was a favorite for me. I know I will be thinking snip snip while driving. Detention made me feel like Ms. Elroy; I have detention duty at school every day. I want my husband to read Manners. Give these drabbles a try. I am sure you will find several to enjoy!


There's actually 25 drabbles in this, but I think she might've been thinking about THE LAKE AND 17 OTHER STORIES because I mention it in the Afterword (and how people should check it out), but still a FANTASTIC review and exactly what I was aiming for!


----------



## William Meikle

Mike Mignola, Hellboy creator, just told me he's bought my Midnight Eye books. How frickin cool is that?


----------



## Cliff Ball

Well, I made two more sales for Out of Time while I was asleep, one on Kindle and the other on Nook.


----------



## Michael Crane

williemeikle said:


> Mike Mignola, Hellboy creator, just told me he's bought my Midnight Eye books. How frickin cool is that?


Wow... that's so beyond cool. Congrats!!


----------



## Zack Hamric

Cliff Ball said:


> Thanks!


Good luck Cliff!

Zack


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> Mike Mignola, Hellboy creator, just told me he's bought my Midnight Eye books. How frickin cool is that?


That's awesome!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Zack Hamric said:


> Good luck Cliff!
> 
> Zack


Thanks... because up to now its epic fail


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Remember that Sunday always starts slow due to everyone but me and you attending church of some sort.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Chris Hallbeck said:


> Remember that Sunday always starts slow due to everyone but me and you attending church of some sort.


I would be attending church if I didn't have this chest cold/flu that I can't seem to get rid of.

Besides, I'm a pessimist, so I'm kind of expecting no sales


----------



## JoeMitchell

I had a scary sales slump where I didn't sell any books in 24 hours, but then it turned around and I sold more to make up for that blank day.  I'm averaging four book sales per day now, with zero spent on advertising.  I'm guessing it's word of mouth that keeps driving my sales.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Ok, I've managed to sell 2 of The Usurper in the last hour. I started off with only 4 so far this month, so if I can triple that, I'd be happy. I actually spend a lot on advertising, and yield minuscule results, I guess I don't have friends and relatives who are very good at word of mouth.


----------



## kcmay

I received the most exciting email today!


> Hello,
> I am Mr. James Reshma, the Foriegn Auditor Remittance Unit of Central Bank and I have had the intent to contact you over this financial transaction worth the sum of $10.5 million USD. It is an abandoned sum that belongs to one of our bank's foreign customers who died on a plane crash long ago, where this money can be shared between us in the ratio of 55/45 in event of our success.
> 
> You have the absolute authority to claim the fund hence you are a foreigner as soon as you reply,step to follow in order to finalize this transaction immediately would be declared to you.(reply to :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> email address removed
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Thanks
> James Reshma


I'm going to be rich, Rich, RICH!!! When I get this money, I shall buy every book written by every KB author!


----------



## Cliff Ball

If anything, The KB Book of the Day has helped me sell a couple copies of all three novels, about 8 altogether so far. Yeah, yeah, nothing like what everyone else on this board sells, but, I usually get about that many in a month!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> I received the most exciting email today!I'm going to be rich, Rich, RICH!!! When I get this money, I shall buy every book written by every KB author!


As soon as you send them every dime that you possess including whatever you get for the second mortgage on your home, not to mention your car.

Jump on it!!!


----------



## Richardcrasta

daringnovelist said:


> It's Bastille Day. Let's overthrow the publishing establishment! Toujours Liberte!
> 
> Camille


I like your attitude, and also your user name. I think we have something in common.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Chris Hallbeck said:


> Remember that Sunday always starts slow due to everyone but me and you attending church of some sort.


Biff is a terrific name, it always fascinated me. Wasn't that a name used in cowboy comics?

I attended daily Mass for around 5 years (was forced to), and now, even when I tell myself I should go to church to see some people, I simply can't stand it for more than 15 minutes. So my Sundays are pretty slow too.


----------



## Guest

Shockingly, the second book of my series has sold more copies than the first in the past two days.


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Richardcrasta said:


> Biff is a terrific name, it always fascinated me.


I like it because it's a name and a sound effect.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

foreverjuly said:


> Shockingly, the second book of my series has sold more copies than the first in the past two days.


Get used to that. The gap will be even larger when your third book comes out .

David Dalglish


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Half-Orc said:


> Get used to that. The gap will be even larger when your third book comes out .
> 
> David Dalglish


Really? The later books in your series sell better than the earlier ones?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Really? The later books in your series sell better than the earlier ones?


At first release, yeah. Think of it this way: you sell 100 a month of your first book. 50 a month buy the second book. Say of those 50, 40 will buy the third book when it comes out. Now assume it's been 3-6 months since you last released the second book. You're looking at a vested, interested amount of people close to 120-320 people. So for the first month or two, that number will trounce that 100 a month.

I'd give my own examples, but my first book and fourth book are actually within about 5 over the past fifteen days. However, my fourth book was also coming down from being #40 or whatever in the store because of the free book fiasco, so that kinda skewed numbers a little bit. Still, to have my 2.99 keep pace with the 99 cent sucker is still rather pleasant surprise.

David


----------



## Victorine

I'm celebrating because I just sold my 1,000th US Kindle book this month.  That is way cool to see that number reach quadruple digits.  

Vicki


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Victorine said:


> I'm celebrating because I just sold my 1,000th US Kindle book this month. That is way cool to see that number reach quadruple digits.
> 
> Vicki


You are smokin'!

Seriously, that is great.


----------



## Victorine

Thanks, Moses!

Vicki


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

Awesome Vicki! Onward to 1 million!


(people accuse me of being an optimist)


----------



## Richardcrasta

Victorine said:


> I'm celebrating because I just sold my 1,000th US Kindle book this month. That is way cool to see that number reach quadruple digits.
> 
> Vicki


Congrats, Vicki. That's awesome. You absolutely deserve it and more.
Richard


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Victorine said:


> I'm celebrating because I just sold my 1,000th US Kindle book this month. That is way cool to see that number reach quadruple digits.
> 
> Vicki


Victorine, that is fantastic! I'm extremely happy for you!


----------



## JoeMitchell

1,000 in a month is pretty awesome, Vicky, congrats!


----------



## Michael Crane

From a poster on one of the Amazon threads:



> Mike, I finished Lessons (and other morbid drabbles). Gotta say it was different, icky, and a whole lot of EWWWWEEEE!!! But I loved them!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Not entirely sure what is going on (and google alerts hasn't tipped me off) but Dance of Cloaks has just caught fire for the past few weeks. Today it hit its lowest ever!

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic
#26 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic

Just loving it, especially for a $2.99 book. I've flirted with ratings this low before, but always with a 99 cent book.

David Dalglish


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Not entirely sure what is going on (and google alerts hasn't tipped me off) but Dance of Cloaks has just caught fire for the past few weeks. Today it hit its lowest ever!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic
> #26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
> 
> Just loving it, especially for a $2.99 book. I've flirted with ratings this low before, but always with a 99 cent book.
> 
> David Dalglish


That's awesome, David. I grabbed it a few weeks ago. The sample was very intriguing. I can see this one remaining in the triple digits for some time ... !


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Not entirely sure what is going on (and google alerts hasn't tipped me off) but Dance of Cloaks has just caught fire for the past few weeks. Today it hit its lowest ever!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #852 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic
> #26 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Epic
> 
> Just loving it, especially for a $2.99 book. I've flirted with ratings this low before, but always with a 99 cent book.
> 
> David Dalglish


That's awesome, dude. Rake it in!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Thanks guys  . It's a little odd to have my best-selling book NOT be a Half-Orc book, but you know, I'll take it.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

The website "Random Musings" interviewed me this morning. We talked about my new Kindle novel, _Flaming Dove_, and about ebooks in general. Please swing by and take a look: http://davidhburton.com


----------



## William Meikle

Carnacki: Heaven and Hell is at #11 in  Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Mystery > Anthologies on Amazon.com 

God knows who assigns these categories, but I'll take it.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Daniel Arenson said:


> The website "Random Musings" interviewed me this morning. We talked about my new Kindle novel, _Flaming Dove_, and about ebooks in general. Please swing by and take a look: http://davidhburton.com


Great interview


----------



## Daniel Arenson

julieannfelicity said:


> Great interview


Thanks! Since it went up this morning, I've sold three copies. And later today, Flaming Dove will be sponsoring KND, so I'm hoping for more sales.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks guys . It's a little odd to have my best-selling book NOT be a Half-Orc book, but you know, I'll take it.


Dave, You're inspiring me...Starting on a new novel today...

Zack


----------



## Carl Ashmore

My 15 month old daughter said her first word. Okay, it was a 'No!' but, hey, a word's a word


----------



## Guest

I could seriously kiss whoever just bought my books. The last couple days have been so dead!


----------



## J Dean

Sold four books over the weekend!  Not much, but it's something!


----------



## Michael Crane

foreverjuly said:


> I could seriously kiss whoever just bought my books. The last couple days have been so dead!


That's an awesome feeling.  I remember when I first thought September would be my worst month ever, and it ended up being my strongest (until now!).

I'm psyched because tomorrow is my day for KB Book of the Day, and Harvey was cool enough to let me use LESSONS for it instead of IN DECLINE. With it being Halloween week and all, I figure that might help a little extra!


----------



## bobavey

A quote from Asbury Tidings:

"It isn't our circumstances in life, but how we meet them that counts. We can find good in life always if we look for it."

Keep looking.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Zack Hamric said:


> Dave, You're inspiring me...Starting on a new novel today...
> 
> Zack


Good luck and have fun .

Got some more fanmail, and this part made me smile.



> I am 56 years old and have read a lot of Fantasy and you are matching up the some of the best I have ever read.


Hoohah!

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

Wow... way to go, Dalglish!    And you have every right to smile after reading that!


----------



## LCEvans

Way to go, David. Well-deserved praise from your fan.

And my reason to celebrate: Talented Horsewoman got its 16th 5 star review yesterday.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I had a fabulous interview with our local paper.  I'll take a glass of merlot please!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

#48 in the Amazon Movers and Shakers this hour ...  w00t !


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Judi Coltman

I raise my glass to all of you! Cheers!


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Congrats everyone, and especially Carl for the baby's first words.  My granddaughter has picked her favorite and it's "yeah".  She says it all the time and it's really funny.

The Jacody Ives Mysteries sold their 100th book for the month.  Not as great as the 1000 mark, but I'm happy for now.


Have a great week!

Linda


----------



## Cliff Ball

Well, thanks to being KB Book of the Day, I've sold 10 total copies of all three novels. Now, I just need 5 more sold on Kindle to hit 100 total for all three....


----------



## Michael Crane

Linda S. Prather Author said:


> Congrats everyone, and especially Carl for the baby's first words. My granddaughter has picked her favorite and it's "yeah". She says it all the time and it's really funny.
> 
> The Jacody Ives Mysteries sold their 100th book for the month. Not as great as the 1000 mark, but I'm happy for now.
> 
> Have a great week!
> 
> Linda


That is awesome! Congrats, Linda!


----------



## Michael Crane

John Fitch V just read LESSONS and told me he loved it!   

It's great when you hear that a reader enjoyed your work.  It's even better when a fellow author tells you how much they enjoyed what they read.  I'm honored.  

And I also received a great review from Kipp Poe Speicher.  Not only did he like it, but he thinks he'd like to turn the drabble "Lessons" into a short film.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So much good stuff going on, congrats to everyone.

I only sold half as many this weekend as I did last weekend, but it was still a decent weekend's sales. I think I'll hit the magic 1,000 mark by the end of the year. The new one coming out around Thanksgiving should give me a boost.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I sold 6 copies of The Usurper through the KB Book of the Day, plus 3 or 4 copies of Out of Time, and 2 copies of Don't Mess With Earth, all in the last day and a half. I usually get that many in a month. Thanks to everybody who bought those!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just crunched some sales numbers. Here we go.

In the past year, I've sold 563 books (DTB+digital, including short stories except Vuvuzombie). 498 of them have been digital. 

I know these numbers pale in comparison to McAfee, Dalglish, Hocking and Konrath... but you know what? I'm proud of them.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Include the 36 from my publisher on Vuvuzombie, that puts me at 599 books that have JFV attached to it.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Spaghetti and meatballs tonight, with a nice cold beer in a frosted mug.  Man, are we gonna write tonight!


----------



## Carl Ashmore

John, that's great,  well done.


----------



## Judi Coltman

John Fitch V said:


> I just crunched some sales numbers. Here we go.
> 
> In the past year, I've sold 563 books (DTB+digital, including short stories except Vuvuzombie). 498 of them have been digital.
> 
> I know these numbers pale in comparison to McAfee, Dalglish, Hocking and Konrath... but you know what? I'm proud of them.


 You should be proud!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> Include the 36 from my publisher on Vuvuzombie, that puts me at 599 books that have JFV attached to it.


Numbers to be proud of. Didn't I read somewhere that it's good if an indie sells 400-500 in a year? That makes you above average.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

John Fitch V said:


> I just crunched some sales numbers. Here we go.
> 
> In the past year, I've sold 563 books (DTB+digital, including short stories except Vuvuzombie). 498 of them have been digital.
> 
> I know these numbers pale in comparison to McAfee, Dalglish, Hocking and Konrath... but you know what? I'm proud of them.


Hey, they look pretty darn good to me. More than enough to make a couple of car payments.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

All I can say is: I LOVE AMAZON.CO.UK!

Noticed some sales for The Crown in the Heather this morning and checked the page to find this -

#819 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in  Books > Fiction > Biographical Fiction
    * #26 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction


----------



## William Meikle

Two professional anthologies out today from Woodland Press with stories of mine in them 

Specters in Coal Dust contains my story The Shoogling Jenny alongside work by, among others, Gary A. Braunbeck, Christopher Golden, Tom Piccirilli and Steve Rasnic Tem

Mountain Magic anthology, containing my story "The Scotsman's Fiddle" alongside work by, among others, Steve Vernon and Steve Rasnic Tem


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I am pretty proud of them... I'm at 499 eBooks sold now, 600 total with my name attached.... I think this calls for ice cream.


----------



## Michael Crane

Congrats, John!  

I've sold 3 copies of LESSONS today so far.  That makes it 17 copies in one week.  That's unheard of for me!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, John, Michael, N. Gemini Sasson! 

Usually I just cheer on everyone else, but today, "A Whisper to a Scream" is :

#69 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Marriage

Whoopee!   (at least for now--I'll take what I can get)


----------



## Michael Crane

Thanks, Karen!  And congrats to you as well!


----------



## Michael Crane

I HAVE to share this, because I'm not sure how long it's going to last!!!

For LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES -

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,126 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

*#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories *


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Michael Crane said:


> I HAVE to share this, because I'm not sure how long it's going to last!!!
> 
> For LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES -
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,126 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> *#56 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories *


Go, Michael!


----------



## Michael Crane

Valmore Daniels said:


> Go, Michael!


Thanks! That's a first for me. Never even got there with IN DECLINE. I'm amazed by how well this little collection is doing. Still only sold 3 today, but that put a smile on my face. Even put screencaps on my FB page.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Geez, Michael, I was going to post about a sixth sale of Halloween Sky, but you make me look like a piker.


----------



## Michael Crane

R. Reed said:


> Geez, Michael, I was going to post about a sixth sale of Halloween Sky, but you make me look like a piker.


Awe, I'm sorry.  Trust me, this is very unusual for me. I only sell a few copies a month of my stuff. This one just kind of took off!

Congrats!  I hope you sell many more! Especially with Halloween coming up!


----------



## David McAfee

John Fitch V said:


> I know these numbers pale in comparison to McAfee, Dalglish, Hocking and Konrath... but you know what? I'm proud of them.


My numbers pale in comparison to Dalglish, Hocking, and Konrath, too. I'm still proud of 'em, tho.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> My numbers pale in comparison to Dalglish, Hocking, and Konrath, too. I'm still proud of 'em, tho.


Uh, maybe not those other two, but your numbers are pretty darn close to mine and you know it, McAfee.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold 5 today so far of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES!  Sweet!  Starting to pick up steam.  I'm 1 copy away from selling an overall total of 20 for it.  It's nice to have a hit--or I hope it's a hit!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good news from the UK store

Catherine and the Captain is ranked
    * #4 in  Books > History > Britain & Ireland > Wars of the Roses
    * #7 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > World

and

Only In My Dreams is ranked
    * #7 in  Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
    * #16 in  Books > Romance > Short Stories

Congrats to everyone on your accomplishments.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Dark fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ is being featured in Kindle Nation Daily's newsletter today. Steve Windwalker writes this intro:

"Let me begin here by admitting my limitations. As soon as I found myself reading Flaming Dove I knew almost immediately that I was out of my depth. Sure, I've put in my time reading Paradise Lost and even some Dante, but with the exception of Beatrice I didn't recall characters anywhere near as vivid, as lovely, and as terrible as Laila and her minions and adversaries. There's a sweep, a fully imagined majesty and a narrative command in this remarkable fantasy novel that allowed me to totally forget the presence of an author and willingly suspect my disbelief. I wish college English majors (like me, some years ago) could have Flaming Dove in hand as a gateway to Milton; we would find his narratives of Heaven and Hell far more accessible."


----------



## Monique

Wow, that's high praise, Daniel.

Congrats to Cliff, Michael and everyone else for their great sales numbers!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> Dark fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ is being featured in Kindle Nation Daily's newsletter today. Steve Windwalker writes this intro:
> 
> "Let me begin here by admitting my limitations. As soon as I found myself reading Flaming Dove I knew almost immediately that I was out of my depth. Sure, I've put in my time reading Paradise Lost and even some Dante, but with the exception of Beatrice I didn't recall characters anywhere near as vivid, as lovely, and as terrible as Laila and her minions and adversaries. There's a sweep, a fully imagined majesty and a narrative command in this remarkable fantasy novel that allowed me to totally forget the presence of an author and willingly suspect my disbelief. I wish college English majors (like me, some years ago) could have Flaming Dove in hand as a gateway to Milton; we would find his narratives of Heaven and Hell far more accessible."


I got that email ... that's fantastic! I know you're going to increase your readership by _well _ into the double digits with this!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Unbelievably great review, Daniel. Well done!


----------



## Michael Crane

Current status for LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,885 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #40 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
    * #95 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


I am STUNNED!   

And I just heard from somebody who bought it today and enjoyed it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael Crane said:


> Current status for LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES:
> 
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,885 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> * #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
> * #95 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories
> 
> I am STUNNED!
> 
> And I just heard from somebody who bought it today and enjoyed it.


May the roll continue!


----------



## jwasserman

Just found out I will be doing a guest post over at VampChix on November 1, the blog hosted by the wonderful author Michele Hauf.


----------



## Michael Crane

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> May the roll continue!


Thanks!  I'm shocked and stunned by how well it's doing! I am SO not used to seeing these numbers... 

I am so glad I decided to use LESSONS as my KB Book of the Day instead. Originally had IN DECLINE as it, but published LESSONS last week and with Halloween coming up and knowing that it might be a bit of an easier sell, I decided to go with that. So glad I did.


----------



## David McAfee

Well, this morning I passed 4,000 ebooks sold and this evening my most recent book went live. The description isn't up yet, but it's available.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Monique said:


> Wow, that's high praise, Daniel.
> 
> Congrats to Cliff, Michael and everyone else for their great sales numbers!


Thanks Monique. I don't know how great selling 25 novels this month is, but, that's about 10 more than I normally sell a month.  I wonder who I have to bribe to sell 100 copies a month?!


----------



## Michael Crane

And it keeps going!

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,402 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #37 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
    * #83 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Michael Crane

As a result of being the KB Book of the Day, I sold 10 copies of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES yesterday.  That is the most I have ever sold in a day.  Pretty sweet!

It was fun to watch the rankings, too.  The lowest it got was #24 in eBooks-short stories, and for a little while it was even beating one of Stephen King's eBooks, EVERYTHING'S EVENTUAL.  That blew my mind!  

A big thank you to anybody who picked up a copy.  Really means a lot.


----------



## Archer

Wow! Go, KB'ers, go!
You guys are smokin'! Davids, Michael, Victorine, John, Robin, (and all you other people here NOT sitting on a cushion...!)
Well done and keep it up.


Sincerely, 
anonymous author whose first novel was just compared (by a reviewer) to 'Thomas Covenant' and 'Moby Dick'--in a good way.


----------



## Michael Crane

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Wow! Go, KB'ers, go!
> You guys are smokin'! Davids, Michael, Victorine, John, Robin, (and all you other people here NOT sitting on a cushion...!)
> Well done and keep it up.
> 
> Sincerely,
> anonymous author whose first novel was just compared (by a reviewer) to 'Thomas Covenant' and 'Moby Dick'--in a good way.


Thanks, Archer!!  It was a pretty exciting day.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Sincerely,
> anonymous author whose first novel was just compared (by a reviewer) to 'Thomas Covenant' and 'Moby Dick'--in a good way.


I never thought of Moby Dick as a fantasy novel, but what the heck. If it was as interesting as Elfhunter, maybe I could have read more than a few chapters.

I don't know if my reason to celebrate counts, its something I did myself. I put Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares up on Smashwords. I have also submitted it to several review blogs. No reviews yet, and I know it takes a while, but I hope to have good reviews to announce here when they come in.


----------



## Michael Crane

R. Reed said:


> I don't know if my reason to celebrate counts, its something I did myself. I put Halloween Sky and Other Nightmare up on Smashwords. I have also submitted it to several review blogs. No reviews yet, and I know it takes a while, but I hope to have good reviews to announce here when they come in.


Of course it is! Congrats!  I haven't even attempted to submit mine for reviews, yet. Good going! Wishing the best for ya!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

At Amazon.co.uk, the most common book people buy after my fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ is my fantasy novel _Firefly Island_.

The second most common book? _Winnie the Pooh_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> At Amazon.co.uk, the most common book people buy after my fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ is my fantasy novel _Firefly Island_.
> 
> The second most common book? _Winnie the Pooh_.


I'll have to think about that one for a while.  You're ahead of a classic and that's all that counts.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll have to think about that one for a while.  You're ahead of a classic and that's all that counts.


I just imagine those crazy Brits going, "Hmm, I just read this dark, bloody fantasy novel about angels and demons destroying the world... then I read an epic fantasy full of battles, wars, torture, and sacrifice... now I really feel like reading about Eeyore's tail."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> I just imagine those crazy Brits going, "Hmm, I just read this dark, bloody fantasy novel about angels and demons destroying the world... then I read an epic fantasy full of battles, wars, torture, and sacrifice... now I really feel like reading about Eeyore's tail."


Makes absolute sense to me.


----------



## 13893

I am one sale away from 100 sales for Space Junque. It's a lovely feeling.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Featured today on The Indie Spotlight:

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=3231


----------



## Markus_Kane

My book sold its first copies last week, both on Amazon and Barnes and Noble. It isn't a lot, but it is a good feeling.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Markus_Kane said:


> My book sold its first copies last week, both on Amazon and Barnes and Noble. It isn't a lot, but it is a good feeling.


Every sale is an achievement. Now you just have to wait for those first readers to finish your book and recommend it to two friends; and then they'll tell two friends; and they'll tell two friends; and so on ... and so on ...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Valmore Daniels said:


> Every sale is an achievement. Now you just have to wait for those first readers to finish your book and recommend it to two friends; and then they'll tell two friends; and they'll tell two friends; and so on ... and so on ...


And then every single one will buy Forbidden the Stars. At least, history seems to point that way


----------



## William Meikle

Very nice review of THE AMULET today

http://sheneverslept.com/newsandreviews/archives/3598

"Mr. Meikle's ability to tell a story that intertwines different traditions and yet does not seem derivative at all is very impressive. It leaves me wanting to read more about his hero and the predicaments he gets himself into. I give The Amulet a 4 out of 5 and a hearty "Ia! Cthulhu fhtagn!" for a job well done."


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> And then every single one will buy Forbidden the Stars. At least, history seems to point that way


----------



## William Meikle

Turning into a good day

THE VALLEY is currently #7 at Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158582011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Markus_Kane said:


> My book sold its first copies last week, both on Amazon and Barnes and Noble. It isn't a lot, but it is a good feeling.


Now you have to obsessively check your sales like the rest of us. Congratulations.


----------



## Jnassise

Candice Crow, the graphic novel I was hired to write for Arcana Comics a few years ago, finally went up for sale!

While I really dislike the cover, the interior art is fabulous (which you can see in the image gallery right below the cover.)

http://www.amazon.com/Candice-Crow-Joseph-Nassise/dp/1897548443/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1288206591&sr=8-2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amazon UK ranking for Only In My Dreams

#1,907 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #5 in  Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
    * #9 in  Books > Romance > Short Stories

I think they like my little story over there.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is ranking nicely this afternoon.

#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sold my 30th print copy for the month. Sexy stuff.

David Dalglish


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Landed on the Movers and Shakers again this hour (#62)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is movin' on up.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,725 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#12 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#16 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## Joel Arnold

Congrats, everybody!

My reason to celebrate today is that I received a 5-star review from Red Adept for my YA suspense novel, Snow Burn!

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3372


----------



## R. M. Reed

Joel Arnold said:


> Congrats, everybody!
> 
> My reason to celebrate today is that I received a 5-star review from Red Adept for my YA suspense novel, Snow Burn!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3372


I saw it, Joel. Congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We need fireworks cuz we're smokin'










and ice cream


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Joel Arnold said:


> Congrats, everybody!
> 
> My reason to celebrate today is that I received a 5-star review from Red Adept for my YA suspense novel, Snow Burn!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3372


Good job, Joel!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

So a high school kid emailed me to let me know he is doing a project on A Dance of Cloaks in his lit class. He has to draw and explain three symbols from the book, and he wanted to know if I could give a bit more detail on a the ones he's chosen.

Freaking awesome.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> So a high school kid emailed me to let me know he is doing a project on A Dance of Cloaks in his lit class. He has to draw and explain three symbols from the book, and he wanted to know if I could give a bit more detail on a the ones he's chosen.
> 
> Freaking awesome.
> 
> David Dalglish


David, look out!









He just wants you to do his homework for him!


----------



## Guest

I'm very tempted to change the phrase under my avatar from "Crank Up the Awesome!" to "Bed Intruder" in honor of that youtube video.

What do you think about this?


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just got a great review for Sometimes A Great Commotion:
http://www.bookpleasures.com/websitepublisher/articles/2926/1/Sometimes-A-Great-Commotion-Reviewed-By-Steve-Moore-of-Bookpleasurescom/Page1.html


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Got my first royalty payment for _The Wicked Heroine_. W00t!


----------



## theaatkinson

Archer (the Bard) said:


> Gotta love Amazon UK! _Elfhunter_ still number one in Epic Fantasy--was in top 300 sellers this morning.
> I'll enjoy it while it lasts!
> 
> Meanwhile, I was delighted to see one of my new readers (the infamous 'Scamp') list the trilogy as 'Best fantasy Book You've read Lately' over on the 'Zon.
> 
> We are doing well, O Kindlefriends! Congratulations to one and all.


awesome! great to hear. gives us all hope.

I sold a copy today. yaayyy. every one is a success


----------



## Gertie Kindle

theapatra said:


> I sold a copy today. yaayyy. every one is a success


Darn Right.

I'm gasping right now. My first #1 ranking Only In My Dreams Amazon UK

* #1 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
* #5 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
* #80 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Holly A Hook

I got my first #1 ranking too today. I'm not sure how it happened, as my book is fiction.










Does this mean my book's a best seller?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ has broken the 1000 barrier; it now has a triple-digit sales rank. It's also ranking nicely in some nifty categories. Here's a screencap:


----------



## Archer

So, a woman I work with had to go out of town to see a specialist in another state. She's sitting in the waiting room when a mom and a thirteen-or-so boy come in, sit down, and start waiting. The boy pulls out a battered copy of Elfhunter and buries his nose in it for nearly an hour until my friend is called in for her appointment. When my friend's consult is over, she goes back into the waiting room (the boy is still there and still reading). Apparently, his mom is with the doctor. My friend says: 'I know the person who wrote that book!' The young fellow peers over the top of the book and says, '_Really_? I love all her books!'

Sightings in the Wild! Gotta love em.


----------



## 13893

Archer (the Bard) said:


> So, a woman I work with had to go out of town to see a specialist in another state. She's sitting in the waiting room when a mom and a thirteen-or-so boy come in, sit down, and start waiting. The boy pulls out a battered copy of Elfhunter and buries his nose in it for nearly an hour until my friend is called in for her appointment. When my friend's consult is over, she goes back into the waiting room (the boy is still there and still reading). Apparently, his mom is with the doctor. My friend says: 'I know the person who wrote that book!' The young fellow peers over the top of the book and says, '_Really_? I love all her books!'
> 
> Sightings in the Wild! Gotta love em.


That put a lump in my throat. Just wonderful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Archer (the Bard) said:


> So, a woman I work with had to go out of town to see a specialist in another state. She's sitting in the waiting room when a mom and a thirteen-or-so boy come in, sit down, and start waiting. The boy pulls out a battered copy of Elfhunter and buries his nose in it for nearly an hour until my friend is called in for her appointment. When my friend's consult is over, she goes back into the waiting room (the boy is still there and still reading). Apparently, his mom is with the doctor. My friend says: 'I know the person who wrote that book!' The young fellow peers over the top of the book and says, '_Really_? I love all her books!'
> 
> Sightings in the Wild! Gotta love em.


It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Quoting John Fitch here.

Jealousy kicking in with 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Travis haselton

[URL=http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/10/travis-haselton-on-writing.html]http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/2010/10/travis-haselton-on-writing.html [/url]
 [URL=http://bluebellstrilogy]http://bluebellstrilogy.com/blog/2010/10/travis-haselton-on-writing/[/url]

I got on these blogs!!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Aamazon is going to pay me $11.30 tomorrow! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Travis haselton

R. Reed said:


> Aamazon is going to pay me $11.30 tomorrow! Whoo hoo!


More than I hae gotten so far!! awesome!


----------



## 13893

d'oh! I jinxed my 100th sale -- my ranking went down enough to signify at least one sale earlier today, but no sale is showing in the dtp


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove _has achieved its best sales rank yet.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove _has achieved its best sales rank yet.


That's outstanding! Triple digits sales rank ... I _told _ you you would do well today


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> That's outstanding! Triple digits sales rank ... I _told _ you you would do well today


Thanks, Valmore!


----------



## kcmay

Got my first check from Amazon today for July/August sales! WOOT!!


----------



## harpwriter

Found out where to check actual sales numbers at dtp.amazon today and was very pleased to discover I've sold quite a few Kindle editions in October.  I look more at print numbers, so it was pretty exciting to see it's been doing well on Kindle!

ETA: and I must have sold more copies today because I'm in the double digits, which I was nowhere near, earlier today.  I'm at 54,136!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Blimey! I sold one each of my superhero books in the U.K!


----------



## William Meikle

Absolutely brilliant 5* review of The Amulet turned up on Amazon.

Noir has become a pale shadow of its former glory. And no subgenre has suffered more than Lovecraft's Cthulhu Mythos. Until William Meikle.  Here is an author who obviously respects both genres and has produced one of the finest cross genre novels I have read in years. I think H.P. himself would agree.


----------



## Talia Jager

Hi all! Jumping in here. I found out I sold another book - bringing the total to a whopping 21 - and Amazon sent me an email with my first payment information in it!! Although it's not a whole lot, I'm very excited!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

R. Reed said:


> Blimey! I sold one each of my superhero books in the U.K!


UK sales are very exciting because we're so new there.



tjager12 said:


> Hi all! Jumping in here. I found out I sold another book - bringing the total to a whopping 21 - and Amazon sent me an email with my first payment information in it!! Although it's not a whole lot, I'm very excited!


Yay, you! People actually pay to read your work. Whatta concept! I know I still can't get over it.

_Only In My Dreams_ keeps knocking it out of the park in the UK.

#*547 *Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
* #3 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
* #30 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories

This is the best overall ranking I've had since _Ariana's Pride_ reached #444.


----------



## Guest

My sales rank on B&N: Sales Rank: 61,932

I haven't sold all that many books, but that's the lowest I've ever seen it. At this point, I'm happy to get books out the door wherever I can.


----------



## John Hamilton

Not Kindle related, but my publisher just called to tell me Library Media Connection magazine gave starred reviews to two 6-book series I edited and designed (I'm the lead project manager).  A starred reviewed is a must-have for every library.  I'm going to make some authors very happy today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

... Just sold copy number 1,500 of _Forbidden The Stars_. I don't know what to say ...


----------



## John Hamilton

Valmore Daniels said:


> ... Just sold copy number 1,500 of _Forbidden The Stars_. I don't know what to say ...


A "Woot!" will do!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I'd like to second that w00t.


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> ... Just sold copy number 1,500 of _Forbidden The Stars_. I don't know what to say ...


AWESOME!! I'm so happy for you (and inspired!). It's great to see an indie Science Fiction novel doing so well, since I'm about to release one...


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> ... Just sold copy number 1,500 of _Forbidden The Stars_. I don't know what to say ...


You're killin it, bro!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thank you !  The past three months have been a life-changing experience for me.  I'm glad I could share it with you guys.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only In My Dreams keeps climbing the ladder in Amazon UK

#*282 *Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
* #2 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
* #15 in Books > Fiction > Short Stories

I need air!!


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> Thank you ! The past three months have been a life-changing experience for me. I'm glad I could share it with you guys.


Pizza party on Valmore!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Pizza party on Valmore!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

October is my best month yet on Kindle.  My sales have zoomed by my August and September numbers.  I love Kindle.


----------



## kcmay

For the first time ever, my novella has out-sold my novel! (Just for today, that is)


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

The print copies of my new book arrived today!   



















That first box was opened so I could give the delivery driver a copy. He was really excited for me and made sure I signed the book.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Just sold a paperback of White Seed, and in the "folks who bought this, also bought this, bought..." spread, there are now about five historicals, some bestsellers, like Fall of Giants, which tells me that folks who are buyingmy book are purveyors of serious historical fiction.  So I'm in good company, although nowhere near the same numbers.  It's like Gabaldon and Follett and Gregory are having dinner and drinks together, and I'm the waiter.  But it's still good.  I'm still dreaming big!


----------



## Guest

That's a lot of books, Chris!


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

foreverjuly said:


> That's a lot of books, Chris!


My back agrees with you!


----------



## terrireid

Loose Ends has sold 700 books this month!  And Ghosts of New Orleans (the book I just released this month) has sold 165

Loose Ends ranking at Amazon tonight is:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #592 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in   Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#1 in   Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Ghosts
#5 in   Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## kcmay

Chris Hallbeck said:


> The print copies of my new book arrived today!
> That first box was opened so I could give the delivery driver a copy. He was really excited for me and made sure I signed the book.


Whoa! Are you doing a book signing?


----------



## Chris Hallbeck

kcmay said:


> Whoa! Are you doing a book signing?


I mostly sell them direct to readers of my website and I also get a table at 5 or 6 comic shows a year.


----------



## swcleveland

Two reasons in one: Sold an average of 1 per day this month _and_ hit the 100 copies mark! 

*WOOOHOOO!*


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Wow. Sounds like a lot of independent authors are coming into their own. Good times!  Just have to keep at it!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I think this is a great number. Of the 100 novels I've sold on Kindle so far, 75 of those have been this year(20 of that this month alone just on Kindle). The last two years, I didn't do any kind of promotion, so it's cool to see the work I'm now doing to promote my novels actually paying off.


----------



## John Hamilton

For one brief, shining hour, I beat out Stephen King in sales rank (Kindle....>Horror>Occult.  NIGHT TOUCH was #17, DUMA KEY was #1.  Woot!  Now, if only I could come even a little bit close to his volume of sales over a year...


----------



## 13500

John Hamilton said:


> For one brief, shining hour, I beat out Stephen King in sales rank (Kindle....>Horror>Occult. NIGHT TOUCH was #17, DUMA KEY was #1. Woot! Now, if only I could come even a little bit close to his volume of sales over a year...


That is awesome! Congratulations.

I am excited because today two award-winning authors, Daniel Pyle and Julie Ann Weinstein, are featured on Flash Fiction Fridays. Please stop by for some great stories.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## R. M. Reed

4.5 Stars from Red Adept for _Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares_. Being a collection, she liked some stories better than others, and I was a little surprised about which one she liked best. Overall, it was a very good review. I am hoping it will kickstart sales, but it's really early in the morning right now and I haven't had any today yet.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel _Firefly Island_ received a new five star review on Amazon.com!


----------



## JL Bryan

I just doubled last month's sales!


----------



## John Hamilton

NIGHT TOUCH just got a 5-star review on Amazon.  My first review in a while.  Thank you, mystery shopper!


----------



## William Meikle

Got the cover for my next one... THE SKIN GAME is the 3rd in my Midnight Eye Files series and is a werewolf tale. Coming in both print and ebook.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Amazon paid me yesterday, and it made me wonder about all those free books amazon was giving away at the start of the month.  Any clue yet if you guys will actually get paid for all those zero cost downloads?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

JoeMitchell said:


> Amazon paid me yesterday, and it made me wonder about all those free books amazon was giving away at the start of the month. Any clue yet if you guys will actually get paid for all those zero cost downloads?


So far it seems like we will, but it'll be another 2 weeks or so before we get the monthly breakdown to know for sure.

David Dalglish


----------



## Valmore Daniels

The paperback version of Forbidden The Stars reached an all time low sales rank this morning, according to metricjunkie:

Lowest Rank To Date: 39,661  (2010-10-29 07:13:09)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> The paperback version of Forbidden The Stars reached an all time low sales rank this morning, according to metricjunkie:
> 
> Lowest Rank To Date: 39,661 (2010-10-29 07:13:09)


Can only go up from here.


----------



## Talia Jager

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yay, you! People actually pay to read your work. Whatta concept! I know I still can't get over it


Thanks! Some days I still can't believe something I wrote is actually out there for the world to see.

I noticed I sold another book this morning. It's going slow, but it's going!!


----------



## terrireid

John Hamilton said:


> For one brief, shining hour, I beat out Stephen King in sales rank (Kindle....>Horror>Occult. NIGHT TOUCH was #17, DUMA KEY was #1. Woot! Now, if only I could come even a little bit close to his volume of sales over a year...


I know exactly how you feel - the other day I beat Noel Hynd, Nora Roberts and Stephen King - it's a amazing world out there!


----------



## terrireid

Valmore Daniels said:


> The paperback version of Forbidden The Stars reached an all time low sales rank this morning, according to metricjunkie:
> 
> Lowest Rank To Date: 39,661 (2010-10-29 07:13:09)


I LOVE the way you look at things!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I hit a neat milestone: I sold 1500 books! This includes sales from both _Firefly Island_ and _Flaming Dove_.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> I hit a neat milestone: I sold 1500 books! This includes sales from both _Firefly Island_ and _Flaming Dove_.


You'll double that in no time.  Way to go!


----------



## David McAfee

Daniel Arenson said:


> I hit a neat milestone: I sold 1500 books! This includes sales from both _Firefly Island_ and _Flaming Dove_.


Awesome!

Yesterday my October sales officially passed my September sales. So far I've increased in sales every single month.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

David McAfee said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Yesterday my October sales officially passed my September sales. So far I've increased in sales every single month.


My September was about 5% lower than August, but my October has zoomed past both.


----------



## 13893

Space Junque just got a wonderful review at The Romance Reviews!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

All time best sales rank for kindle edition of FTS:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#203 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

A Dance of Cloaks dipped back down below 1k again! It's at #849, #18 in Epic Fantasy (two slots below The Warded Man and one slot above Stephen King's The Gunslinger!)

*edit*

Oh, and just noticed that Fantasy Book Critic gave 4/5 stars to Dance of Cloaks on Goodreads and should be putting out the review in the next few weeks or so on their main website. Heck yeah!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Can three sales today really produce rankings like this?

   * #63 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
   * #92 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

I don't understand the math and statistics behind it, but it's the first time I've seen rankings like this, so I'll take 'em.

A little later: 4 sales for the day, 10 so far since the book came out. That's a lot for me. Right now I'm:

    * #86 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult

Two spaces higher than David Niall Wilson's new book. Maybe it wouldn't be that good if I went up the categories from Occult to the wider Horror list. Anyway, I have to go to work, so I will stop checking the rankings.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Just noticed that Smashwords updated its sales and income, and I've gotten novel sales through Apple (all in the UK for some reason) and Sony recently! Also gotten a bunch of sales of my novelettes @$0.99 each. Also, hundreds of downloads of my free short stories (which Sony tracks but no one else seems to). Yay!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Sorry to keep posting like this ... but ...

I just cracked the top 200 in the Kindle Store!

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #198 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## John Hamilton

Valmore Daniels said:


> Sorry to keep posting like this ... but ...
> 
> I just cracked the top 200 in the Kindle Store!
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #198 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


So cool! Congrats, Valmore!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Valmore Daniels said:


> Sorry to keep posting like this ... but ...
> 
> I just cracked the top 200 in the Kindle Store!
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #198 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


Do not apologize! Proud of ya man!


----------



## 13893

Valmore Daniels said:


> Sorry to keep posting like this ... but ...
> 
> I just cracked the top 200 in the Kindle Store!
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #198 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


keep posting -- it's exciting!


----------



## SpearsII

We are 10 sales short of our best month ever so I am crossing my fingers and toes. Congrats to those crazy good number under 1k. We aren't there yet but after reading you guys I know it is very possible.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> Sorry to keep posting like this ... but ...
> 
> I just cracked the top 200 in the Kindle Store!
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #198 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech


I'd be posting it everywhere, too. Thanks for sharing the excitement.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SpearsII said:


> We are 10 sales short of our best month ever so I am crossing my fingers and toes. Congrats to those crazy good number under 1k. We aren't there yet but after reading you guys I know it is very possible.


You never know where or when it will hit. I made #232 overall in Amazon UK on a _Thursday_, for heaven's sake. Only In My Dreams must be the only book selling on Amazon UK that day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So I thought I would take a quick peek to see how far Only In My Dreams dropped down the list after that stellar Thursday.  Hallelujah! It's still

# #3 in  Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
# #8 in  Books > Romance > Short Stories


----------



## Linda Acaster

Well, just to give every high flyer a good chortle, a couple of hours ago "Beneath The Shining Mountains" hit 21,308 and 11 in Native America... and I celebrated with a glass of wine 'cos it's the best by a long chalk that either of mine have got to. The last time I looked I could stick another nought on the end. 

So with grateful thanks to those who interviewed me on their blogs. I salute you!


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

A few reasons to celebrate: Had my first proper book signing and sold 13 copies. Not too bad for a department store in a small market town. Had my 2nd review on Amazon (this time on .co.uk) and again 5 stars and finally filming for a documentary has been ongoing (and will be for another couple of weeks) and should be completed this side of Christmas. 

Oh and Santa's bringing a kindle   

Ian


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Acaster said:


> Well, just to give every high flyer a good chortle, a couple of hours ago "Beneath The Shining Mountains" hit 21,308 and 11 in Native America... and I celebrated with a glass of wine 'cos it's the best by a long chalk that either of mine have got to. The last time I looked I could stick another nought on the end.
> 
> So with grateful thanks to those who interviewed me on their blogs. I salute you!


We've all been there and some of us (me for sure) will probably be there again. Congratulations on your high water mark. Every milestone should be celebrated. I personally celebrate with banana nut muffins, extra nuts, please.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> A few reasons to celebrate: Had my first proper book signing and sold 13 copies. Not too bad for a department store in a small market town.


YAY!



> Had my 2nd review on Amazon (this time on .co.uk) and again 5 stars and finally filming for a documentary has been ongoing (and will be for another couple of weeks) and should be completed this side of Christmas.


Double YAY!!



> Oh and Santa's bringing a kindle
> 
> Ian


The biggest YAY of all!!!


----------



## Lynn McNamee

I'm happy today that I have the capability to help a great cause:  Check out my Special Saturday Post, inspired by Simon Wood.

Help spread the word!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We've all been there and some of us (me for sure) will probably be there again. Congratulations on your high water mark. Every milestone should be celebrated. I personally celebrate with banana nut muffins, extra nuts, please.


Totally agree Margaret, hence the glass of wine. Banana nut muffins, eh? Can I have chocolate on that and I'll share one with you.

Ian Weaver: ??Lincoln?? I'm t'other side of the Humber just above Hull [waves madly] Great news re your book signing!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Someone pinch me:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#174 Paid in Kindle Store  * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

and #16 on Movers and Shakers

... I must be dreaming ...


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I had dinner with Mark Coker (founder and CEO of Smashwords). That was a celebration in itself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> Someone pinch me:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#174 Paid in Kindle Store  * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> 
> and #16 on Movers and Shakers
> 
> ... I must be dreaming ...


You must be doing something right! Great news.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Someone pinch me:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#174 Paid in Kindle Store  * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #2 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #3 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> 
> and #16 on Movers and Shakers
> 
> ... I must be dreaming ...


Wonderful reasons to celebrate, Valmore! Congratulations!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

... and I just made #1 in one of my categories ... and another all time best:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#2 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#2 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> ... and I just made #1 in one of my categories ... and another all time best:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure


I can't wait to see your book hit the top 100 in the Kindle Store! I'm betting... Friday of this week.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I had dinner with Mark Coker (founder and CEO of Smashwords). That was a celebration in itself.


Did you _really_, Shayne? Wow! Details?

And Valmore, awesome numbers!


----------



## Eric C

I have aspirations to be a "mixed indie": a self-published author who is also traditionally published, and today my coauthor on "Frame-Up," a crime thriller, told me we'd received a firm offer of representation from an agent at Dystel & Goderich. And we're still waiting to hear back from an agent with the full ms at Inkwell, so nothing to be signed just yet.

FYI, should any of you find yourselves in a similar situation, the agent found Frame-Up online and requires us to take it down and offer erights if he's to rep the book. He did also ask how many copies we'd sold. I know Boyd Morrison's agent, and John Rector's, used self-pub sales figures to help garner their deals with major publishers.

This will be my third go-round with an agent. This time's the charm, right?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I know I'm monopolizing this thread, but I'm giddy as a schoolboy:

*Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #149 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera 
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Eric C said:


> I have aspirations to be a "mixed indie": a self-published author who is also traditionally published, and today my coauthor on "Frame-Up," a crime thriller, told me we'd received a firm offer of representation from an agent at Dystel & Goderich. And we're still waiting to hear back from an agent with the full ms at Inkwell, so nothing to be signed just yet.
> 
> FYI, should any of you find yourselves in a similar situation, the agent found Frame-Up online and requires us to take it down and offer erights if he's to rep the book. He did also ask how many copies we'd sold. I know Boyd Morrison's agent, and John Rector's, used self-pub sales figures to help garner their deals with major publishers.
> 
> This will be my third go-round with an agent. This time's the charm, right?


That's awesome, Eric! And, well deserved!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Valmore Daniels said:


> I know I'm monopolizing this thread, but I'm giddy as a schoolboy:
> 
> *Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #149 Paid in Kindle Store * (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure


That's truely awesome, Valmore! When you hit #99, post it and the virtual drinks are on me!


----------



## 13893

Valmore Daniels said:


> ... and I just made #1 in one of my categories ... and another all time best:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Space Opera
> #2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure


This is so great! I thought I had FTS in my Kindle but it was only the sample! I just one-clicked -- maybe that will push you a little closer to the top 100.


----------



## kcmay

kcmay said:


> I can't wait to see your book hit the top 100 in the Kindle Store! I'm betting... Friday of this week.


Uh oh! It's looking like you'll get there sooner... maybe tomorrow?!?!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

On October 1, I boldly announced on KindleBoards that this month, I will sell 200 books -- beating my previous record of 159 books in one month.

With a few hours left, I'm at 199.

Yikes!  I sure hope I can sell that one last copy, or this will be remembered forever as the Month of Irony.


----------



## Monique

Daniel Arenson said:


> On October 1, I boldly announced on KindleBoards that this month, I will sell 200 books -- beating my previous record of 159 books in one month.
> 
> With a few hours left, I'm at 199.
> 
> Yikes! I sure hope I can sell that one last copy, or this will be remembered forever as the Month of Irony.


I'm one shy of my goal. But you're not. Not any more.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Monique said:


> I'm one shy of my goal. But you're not. Not any more.


Thanks Monique! Have you reached your own goal yet? I'm sure yours is loftier than my humble one.


----------



## 16205

Congratulations on meeting your goal, Daniel.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Danielle Bourdon said:


> Congratulations on meeting your goal, Daniel.


Thanks Danielle! My goals are humble compared to many Kindleboard regulars, but I'm happy that I sell a bit more every month.


----------



## Monique

Still just shy of it, Daniel. But, there's time yet! 

My goals are humble compared to many here. And, you're right. The numbers are fun, but the key is just to focus on improving. October wasn't a banner month, but I have a much better sense of what I need to do and things are moving along with Book 2, so I'm pleased.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats to you both. My October blew away any previous month. It's going to be tough to top it, but I'm definitely going to try. Since finishing and publishing Duality, I've given myself a couple of days off (I wish the headaches would take a couple of days off too   ), but tomorrow is the day for me to get back into A Shadow's Light. It's the sequel to FT and I'm already about two-thirds done. I'm hoping to have it ready for print in late December, but we'll see. I don't want to rush it just for the sake of getting it out before Christmas. I've been getting some fan requests for it, so I feel some obligation to finish it somewhere close to the time frame I've given them.

Well, we're getting ready to take the Fairy Princess and the Gronkle Dragon out candy hunting. After that, my wife got Wolfman from the Redbox. Can't wait to be vegging out on the couch with her. Have a good night everyone. Be safe and take care!

J.M.


----------



## div

As you can see from my profile pic, the experimental hair follicle stimulating medicine I have been taking worked....almost too well!!   

happy Halloween everyone!!


----------



## Monique

JM, I'm sorry the headaches are still plaguing you. They can sure take the fun out of everything. But, you should be so proud! Don't let fan pressure push you to publish before you're ready. If they want it in Dec., they'll still want it in January. Have fun with your chitlins.

Div, Your do is fabu!

- Monique, still shy, but ever-hopeful!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have another review for The Usurper from Reader's Favorite, http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3588, some people like quick reads, and other's don't. Otherwise, 3 stars is better than 2, or even 1 

Plus, I've managed to sell about 35 e-books for this month. The most I've ever managed to get was 15 or so, so pretty awesome month for me.


----------



## Monique

Cliff, more than doubling your best month _is_ pretty awesome!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Monique said:


> Cliff, more than doubling your best month _is_ pretty awesome!


Yeah, and in the last 3 months I've sold 104 e-books. While over the last 2 1/2 years, I had only gotten around 150 sold. I'm slowly getting there, I just need to keep at it, unlike the last 2 years when I barely did any promotion.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

LKRigel said:


> This is so great! I thought I had FTS in my Kindle but it was only the sample! I just one-clicked -- maybe that will push you a little closer to the top 100.


Thanks, LK! I really hope you enjoy the story.


----------



## Michael Crane

Thanks to LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES, this has been my best month ever. Adding all my books together, I've sold 40. I NEVER see numbers like that! 28 copies of LESSONS in a little over 2 weeks. Unreal...

Not only that, but author Daniel Pyle liked it so much that he featured it on his blog. It's great when you hear that readers enjoy your work. When you hear that a fellow author that you like and respect liked your work... that's awesome.

http://www.danielpyle.com/Daniel_Pyle/Blog/Entries/2010/10/30_A_Few_Great_Reads_for_Halloween.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> Thanks to LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES, this has been my best month ever. Adding all my books together, I've sold 40. I NEVER see numbers like that! 28 copies of LESSONS in a little over 2 weeks. Unreal...


That's awesome, Mike!


----------



## Michael Crane

Daniel Arenson said:


> That's awesome, Mike!


Thanks! 

Actually, I goofed up that last part. I meant to say 28 copies in less than two weeks. Still exhausted from last night.


----------



## kcmay

I reached 250 total sales today (not including give-aways)!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

A beautiful day.  Good company.  My cat came home after I adopted another one, now I have two for Puglet to gripe about. Got lots of work done and last, but not least, had a great month for sales.  Seems like they were up for everyone.  That's always a good thing.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> I reached 250 total sales today (not including give-aways)!


That's fantastic! Now you just need to write more books!


----------



## Cliff Ball

kcmay said:


> I reached 250 total sales today (not including give-aways)!


That's cool  Congrats.

Now, how did you do that?


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> That's fantastic! Now you just need to write more books!


For real! Venom is officially done, and I've started sending review request query letters. If I'm really lucky, I might have a review or two ready to post when it goes live on Dec 1.

And NaNo will spur me to make a huge dent in the sequel to Kinshield... But man, my hands are tired!


----------



## tsilver

My sniffles are drying up. Yea!!!!


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy received a new 5-star review on Smashwords! Woot!


----------



## julieannfelicity

I've had 30 sample downloads on smashwords, but no sales there - which is cool, because this month I am one shy of 50 sales for the month of October. 

I'm shaking ... literally shaking right now because it's so surreal!

What a fantastic month; despite my husband losing his job, our cats passing away, and an incredible amount of work needed on our cars, this month has been the best by far because of this!
I wish I could thank everyone personally!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was prepared this morning for the beige bar of death on DTP. Usually I panic when I see it. This time I remembered it was the first of the month.

Sure enough, there it was. So I went over to the UK side and *there was a sale*. I checked again 20 mins later and ... another one!

That puts _Ariana's Pride_ #5 in its category but the rankings haven't updated yet for _Catherine and the Captain._


----------



## Valmore Daniels

My Pump Up Your Book Virtual Tour starts today (all the dates are up on my website).  I'm excited to see how this plays out.


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> My Pump Up Your Book Virtual Tour starts today (all the dates are up on my website). I'm excited to see how this plays out.


How exciting! Best of luck with it!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Best. Month. Ever.
11 - that's eleven, sales of Halloween Sky and it was introduced halfway through the month. One sale each of the other three. That makes, let's see, 3 and 1 is 4, add the 10, FOURTEEN sales domestic.

Oh, yes, I said domestic. I'm international now. Two sales of superhero books on Queen Elizabeth's island. 16 total of everything!

Oh, plus someone on Amazon UK completely trashed one book of mine when no one there has purchased that book. Gotta have some downside, I guess.


----------



## J R Lankford

I'm celebrating my first kindle edition, a new website, finding Kindleboards and more or less figuring out how to do signatures. If anyone knows the secret to getting text to the right of the book cover [BBC table code?] I'd love to hear. I'm also trying to find Suzanne Tyrpak's author page so I can tout her book. Just bought her Kindle and boy can she can write! I don't own a Kindle but I have the app on my desktop, my laptop, iPad and iPhone. I do more reading now than ever because I always have books at hand. It's just delicious to think: "what did Homer say about sirens in the Odyssey?" then moments later do a search on my Kindle and there's the original text. So today I'm celebrating living in this marvelous digital world where such things can happen.


----------



## 13500

J R Lankford said:


> I'm celebrating my first kindle edition, a new website, finding Kindleboards and more or less figuring out how to do signatures. If anyone knows the secret to getting text to the right of the book cover [BBC table code?] I'd love to hear. I'm also trying to find Suzanne Tyrpak's author page so I can tout her book. Just bought her Kindle and boy can she can write! I don't own a Kindle but I have the app on my desktop, my laptop, iPad and iPhone. I do more reading now than ever because I always have books at hand. It's just delicious to think: "what did Homer say about sirens in the Odyssey?" then moments later do a search on my Kindle and there's the original text. So today I'm celebrating living in this marvelous digital world where such things can happen.


Wonderful post. Enjoy and good luck. I wish you many sales.


----------



## 13893

Now here's something I never thought I'd see:









simple pleasures...


----------



## JL Bryan

LKRigel said:


> Now here's something I never thought I'd see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simple pleasures...


That's awesome! Neal Stephenson is a great sf writer. Though Diamond Age isn't a space opera if I remember correctly...


----------



## 13893

yeah, the ways of Amazon are obscure and amazing...


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Debra Martin (from _Two Ends of a Pen_) has reviewed my fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_.

Here is a quote from her review: "Without spoiling the ending, I will say that the climax is exciting and unexpected. Everything you want in a novel. This book is a fun read, but on a deeper level it makes you think--nothing is purely black or white, good vs. evil, it's much more complicated than that. It takes a talented author to make you ponder these things long after you finish the book. I highly recommend "Flaming Dove" and look forward to reading more books by Mr. Arenson."

You can read the full review on _Flaming Dove_'s Amazon page.


----------



## William Meikle

Today Amazon.co.uk recommended by email that I buy THE WATCHERS OMNIBUS by some William Meikle chappie. I wonder if it's any good?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

williemeikle said:


> Today Amazon.co.uk recommended by email that I buy THE WATCHERS OMNIBUS by some William Meikle chappie. I wonder if it's any good?


I hear he buys his own books to inflate their ratings. True story! I don't think you'd like him very much.


----------



## William Meikle

Half-Orc said:


> I hear he buys his own books to inflate their ratings. True story! I don't think you'd like him very much.


Damn. I heard he was too poor to do that


----------



## JL Bryan

Brendan Carroll said:


> A beautiful day. Good company. My cat came home after I adopted another one, now I have two for Puglet to gripe about. Got lots of work done and last, but not least, had a great month for sales. Seems like they were up for everyone. That's always a good thing.


Your cat ran away & then came back after a while? I bet you were happy to see that cat again!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Yeah, now I have a boy cat and a girl cat... kittens... and soon will have tons o' cats unless I get to fixin' things.
OT: It's raining and making my poor suffering yard green again, but it's brining down huge pine limbs in the yard from the multitude of dead trees on the property line behind me.  I have to drag them to the burn pile... but to celebrate the bright side, they chose not to fall when I was walking under them.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold 4 books yesterday.  Not a whole lot, but hey, it sure as heck got rid of that blasted Brown Bar of Shame.    I'll take it!


----------



## Madeline

Here's my little party for the day, yesterday.

GRrrrrr. Evidently Firestone hasn't fixed their exploding tire problem.

Not long after this was taken it started to POUR. 

Yay for being stuck on the side of the road in a big city, in the rain, with a flat tire and no AAA coverage.

As of this morning, I have AAA coverage.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Despite running out of oil last night, and the temps getting below 20 degrees, I woke up this morning to find an e-mail from Smashwords telling me I had a review.  And what a review!  I was tearing up reading it.   It's great to read a review where someone actually gets (understands) what you were trying to say.   Makes me feel like a true author!

Thank you Chris!


----------



## J.M Pierce

julieannfelicity said:


> Despite running out of oil last night, and the temps getting below 20 degrees, I woke up this morning to find an e-mail from Smashwords telling me I had a review. And what a review! I was tearing up reading it.  It's great to read a review where someone actually gets (understands) what you were trying to say.  Makes me feel like a true author!
> 
> Thank you Chris!


That rocks.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

My good news: *Dating My Vibrator (and other true fiction)* got an Honorable Mention from Red Adept today. She says, "the writing style was terrific, with good imagery." Here's a link: http://redadeptreviews.com/

And thanks to those of you who've voted for my eulogy in the Red Adept Eulogy Contest!


----------



## JoeMitchell

I got one kindle UK sale in each of the past two months.  A few days ago I discovered that I could post on the Amazon UK forums.  I made one post introducing my novel and since then, amazingly, UK sales have picked up to almost match my Amazon US sales, currently at 10 US / 9 UK.  Wow!  I'm very happy that people in UK are now discovering my book.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Oy! Sold a Halloween Sky in the UK, didn't I? Too right I did. No more bloody brown bar for me in either store.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Sold about 7 novels so far this month, more on Smashwords than I normally do.

I also got a review of The Usurper from here http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3588 (does anyone know about them?) that I forgot that I submitted to them when it was a very early draft of the novel back in August. I'm glad they thought it was interesting....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_Ariana's Pride_ is having a great day in the US

* #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > World > Medieval
* #28 in Books > History > World > Medieval


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Somebody left a comment on Misty's review of _Flaming Dove_:

"I read his earlier book _Firefly Island_ and I was blown away. I still can't manage to read past the first few pages without bursting into tears, and that doesn't happen very often. Great author!"


----------



## kcmay

I guess this is to be expected, but my mom loved The Venom of Vipers!    She read it in about 24 hrs. She said she tried to put it down for a bit, but couldn't get the story out of her mind and had to pick it up again to find out what happened next. She's the first true reader (vs my beta readers who tried to find problems), and she thought the science was totally believable.


----------



## Erick Flaig

I have made my first Kindle sale.  Counting the sales on the Nook, that makes...let me see...two so far!    We are on the way!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> Somebody left a comment on Misty's review of _Flaming Dove_:
> 
> "I read his earlier book _Firefly Island_ and I was blown away. I still can't manage to read past the first few pages without bursting into tears, and that doesn't happen very often. Great author!"


Looks like you have another great review on Two Ends of The Pen today. You're on a roll!



kcmay said:


> I guess this is to be expected, but my mom loved The Venom of Vipers!  She read it in about 24 hrs. She said she tried to put it down for a bit, but couldn't get the story out of her mind and had to pick it up again to find out what happened next. She's the first true reader (vs my beta readers who tried to find problems), and she thought the science was totally believable.


That's fantastic! I know you're going to to well with this release. 



Erick Flaig said:


> I have made my first Kindle sale. Counting the sales on the Nook, that makes...let me see...two so far!  We are on the way!


You've heard the saying, a journey of a thousand miles begins with the first step ... You're well on your way! Congratz!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Looks like you have another great review on Two Ends of The Pen today. You're on a roll!


Indeed I do. The little half-demon has had an exciting couple of days. You can read my _Two Ends of the Pen_ review here:

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Michael Crane

LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES has just been approved by Smashwords.  Woo-hoo!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Freaking awesome review for book 4 over in the UK.



> I have been reading fantasy since the age of 6, and am a long time fan of Eddings, Pratchet, Canavan, Rowling, Tolkien, Hobb, and the other true masters of the genre, but I think David Dalglish has earned a place among these names with this truly epic and compelling series.


Freaking loving it.

David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Erick Flaig said:


> I have made my first Kindle sale. Counting the sales on the Nook, that makes...let me see...two so far!  We are on the way!


Congratulations, Erick! Hopefully many more are right around the corner!


----------



## William Meikle

THE VALLEY is on the move

#4 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical
#10 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Historical


----------



## J.M Pierce

Erick Flaig said:


> I have made my first Kindle sale. Counting the sales on the Nook, that makes...let me see...two so far!  We are on the way!


Saweeeeet! Congrats, Erick. Here's to hoping you have fifty more by the weekend! 

My bit of awesome news is that Duality just received it's first review and it is amazing. I'm going to have a GIANT fishbowl margarita...RIGHT NOW!!!! I have so much respect for Maria and feel honored that she thought it worthy of five stars. Fishbowl here I come!


----------



## 13893

Space Junque got a great review from 25 Hour Books today.

If you write romance, Tara is open to reviewing indie books.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm not quite sure what this website is, but apparently Flaming Dove's latest review is the feature story:

http://paper.li/tag/bookreview


----------



## 13893

Daniel Arenson said:


> I'm not quite sure what this website is, but apparently Flaming Dove's latest review is the feature story:
> 
> http://paper.li/tag/bookreview


It looks like one of those sites that steals other people's content and then makes money off ads. Isn't that review from somewhere else?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

LKRigel said:


> It looks like one of those sites that steals other people's content and then makes money off ads. Isn't that review from somewhere else?


It's Misty's review of Flaming Dove. This website seems to just display the content in a news-style format, and once you click on a link, it directs you to the actual website the content is from. I think it grabs the data from popular tweets.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

LKRigel said:


> Space Junque got a great review from 25 Hour Books today.


Very nice (and in-depth) review! Congratz!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

Erick Flaig said:


> I have made my first Kindle sale. Counting the sales on the Nook, that makes...let me see...two so far!  We are on the way!


Congrats, Erick! (Now you'll become addicted like the rest of us )

I'm having a week. Red Adept gave me an Honorable Mention yesterday, being on J.A. Konrath's blog today has generated some sales, I got a 5 star review from a reader, and...I've almost finished a rewrite on the novel I plan to publish next month!


----------



## 13893

Daniel Arenson said:


> It's Misty's review of Flaming Dove. This website seems to just display the content in a news-style format, and once you click on a link, it directs you to the actual website the content is from. I think it grabs the data from popular tweets.


Oh, that's very cool then.



Valmore Daniels said:


> Very nice (and in-depth) review! Congratz!


Thanks! It's so nice when someone gets and enjoys the book!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Daniel Arenson said:


> The Brits seem to love _Flaming Dove_. At Amazon.co.uk, it's still climbing the ranks:
> #8 in	Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
> #3 in	Books > Horror > Occult


Daniel

So happy your Kindle is doing well in the UK store. Could I ask how you manage to plug it there? My Kindle version is doing fairly well in Amazon-US store, but nothing so far in the UK


----------



## J.M Pierce

LK, just wanted to say that I love the cover to your upcoming book. I think I could stare at it for an hour and it wouldn't lose it's intense effect on me. Fantastic.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Just passed 2000 sales of Forbidden The Stars ... I feel a little overwhelmed. It's more than I expected.


----------



## 13893

J.M. Pierce said:


> LK, just wanted to say that I love the cover to your upcoming book. I think I could stare at it for an hour and it wouldn't lose it's intense effect on me. Fantastic.


Thanks -- I love it too. I feel amazingly lucky I was able to get it.


----------



## 13893

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just passed 2000 sales of Forbidden The Stars ... I feel a little overwhelmed. It's more than I expected.


Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just passed 2000 sales of Forbidden The Stars ... I feel a little overwhelmed. It's more than I expected.


WOW! Congrats!! Keep it up!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Valmore Daniels said:


> Just passed 2000 sales of Forbidden The Stars ... I feel a little overwhelmed. It's more than I expected.


That is awesome! And the time frame in which you've done is just as amazing. Great job, Valmore!


----------



## LCEvans

Congratulations, Valmore! That's quite a milestone.


----------



## Laurensaga

Here is my reasons to celebrate. Several great reviews this week. And this...

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,180 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#10 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#16 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#18 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult 

I cracked the top ten on something (and yes this is the US site).     
I know it may not last long so I am enjoying it while it is there.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I sold my 2nd novel on Amazon UK Kindle, and I've sold 10 altogether so far this month, and we're only 5 days into the month. If I go by that, I should have 60 sold by the end of the month!


----------



## julieannfelicity

J.M. Pierce said:


> LK, just wanted to say that I love the cover to your upcoming book. I think I could stare at it for an hour and it wouldn't lose it's intense effect on me. Fantastic.


Me too! I love you're cover LK.



Cliff Ball said:


> I sold my 2nd novel on Amazon UK Kindle, and I've sold 10 altogether so far this month, and we're only 5 days into the month. If I go by that, I should have 60 sold by the end of the month!


That's awesome, Cliff!! Keep up the good work. 



Laurensaga said:


> Here is my reasons to celebrate. Several great reviews this week. And this...
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,180 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> #18 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
> 
> I cracked the top ten on something (and yes this is the US site).
> I know it may not last long so I am enjoying it while it is there.


Congrats Lauren! That's quite a feat, especially to be #18 in Horror > Occult (top 20!!!), which has a lot of well-known's.


----------



## Cliff Ball

julieannfelicity said:


> Me too! I love you're cover LK.
> 
> That's awesome, Cliff!! Keep up the good work.
> 
> Congrats Lauren! That's quite a feat, especially to be #18 in Horror > Occult (top 20!!!), which has a lot of well-known's.


Thanks Julieann.

Now if I only could get past the writers block I have for my next novel. I wrote 3 1/2 chapters and now I'm stuck. Maybe I should quit overthinking!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Cliff Ball said:


> Thanks Julieann.
> 
> Now if I only could get past the writers block I have for my next novel. I wrote 3 1/2 chapters and now I'm stuck. Maybe I should quit overthinking!


You might have to do what I did with one of my WIP's. Just step away from it. Give it some time to settle, and in no time (after cleansing your palate with maybe a short story or poem) you'll be able to re-read it and pick up where you left off. I love doing that. There are times when I've re-read some of my stuff and it seems so amateurish, and then there are times where I'm blown away that I actually wrote something good, lol. Take a break, for safety sake. (well ... that slogan doesn't really quite work here, lol, you're not in any danger, but you catch my drift  )


----------



## Guest

Jumped past 700 books sold last night thanks to an unusually large selling-spree while I was asleep!


----------



## julieannfelicity

foreverjuly said:


> Jumped past 700 books sold last night thanks to an unusually large selling-spree while I was asleep!


That's always the best kind! It's like waking up to your birthday or Christmas morning.  Congrats!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Jumped past 700 books sold last night thanks to an unusually large selling-spree while I was asleep!











congratz!


----------



## julieannfelicity

I have a little bit to celebrate too!  I FINALLY had a UK sale!  I'm not sure when it happened exactly, but for some reason my finger clicked on the UK side of the report screen, and my BBoS was gone for the first time ever!  I could   whoever it was that bought it!  That really made my day!

Also - last night I had an incredibly vivid dream!  I already know the title of my next story (not sure if it'll be a short story or a full novel), and sometime today I'm going to write up the key points.  What's great is it's local (Salem), and any research I'll have to do is only an hours drive away!  Sweet! (Oh wait ... that'll mean I'll have three WIP's ... eek!) Curse my imaginative mind!


----------



## Guest

Thanks Julie and Valmore! And that's great you broke into the UK, Julie!


----------



## Monique

Wow, Valmore that's fantastic!

"Unusually large selling spree" - that's what we like to hear! Congrats on breaking 700!

Lauren, congrats on the great reviews and super ranking.

LK, way to go on the review!

Daniel, Cliff & Julie - Yay for UK sales! That's awesome.

It's always so heartening to hear about everyone's successes.


----------



## William Meikle

The Valley hit the top 10 in Books>Historical Fantasy on Amazon.com Look out Diana Gabaldon, here I come :-


----------



## Guest

Monique said:


> Wow, Valmore that's fantastic!
> 
> "Unusually large selling spree" - that's what we like to hear! Congrats on breaking 700!


Haha, you responding faster than you're reading? That was me with 700. How far behind you am I?


----------



## Monique

Oops, I knew that was you. I just forgot to attribute it. Sorry.

Well, you might catch up if things stay this slow. Things have come to a sudden stop. 

But it's been good until now. I'm about 50 away from the goal.


----------



## Guest

Monique said:


> Oops, I knew that was you. I just forgot to attribute it. Sorry.
> 
> Well, you might catch up if things stay this slow. Things have come to a sudden stop.
> 
> But it's been good until now. I'm about 50 away from the goal.


No way! Oh my God, you are killing me. I'm sorry I didn't put up more of a fight. It would've been exciting to have a photo finish.


----------



## Monique

I have no doubt you'll get there soon. Heck, the cover on your new book will sell a few hundred alone!


----------



## Guest

Monique said:


> I have no doubt you'll get there soon. Heck, the cover on your new book will sell a few hundred alone!


Here's hoping. And maybe if they're lucky they'll even get a decent story that comes with it.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Sometimes you cast a seed upon the waters, never knowing when the prodigal blog will mention you. Or something like that. _Halloween Sky and Other Nightmares_ is now featured at The Frugal eReader!

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2010/11/halloween-sky-and-other-nightmares.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Pssst. Hey you all. I'll have a new book out, like, reeeally soon. And it's got stuff by me, David McAfee, Daniel Arenson, John Fitch V, Mike Crane, and Robert Duperre. That's right. A Kindleboards-themed Anthology. Just waiting for T. M. Roy to get us a cover...but don't tell anyone. Yet. I'm just kind of celebrating since all my work is done.

David Dalglsih


----------



## Cliff Ball

julieannfelicity said:


> You might have to do what I did with one of my WIP's. Just step away from it. Give it some time to settle, and in no time (after cleansing your palate with maybe a short story or poem) you'll be able to re-read it and pick up where you left off. I love doing that. There are times when I've re-read some of my stuff and it seems so amateurish, and then there are times where I'm blown away that I actually wrote something good, lol. Take a break, for safety sake. (well ... that slogan doesn't really quite work here, lol, you're not in any danger, but you catch my drift  )


I actually haven't touched it in about two months. I know what I want to do after this particular chapter, pretty much all the way to the end, but, this particular chapter has me stumped, even after I re-read it yesterday. I'll figure it out eventually though.


----------



## William Meikle

And it's Top of the Pops. The Valley is #1 in Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical Fantasy

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HS4UHQ


----------



## William Meikle

Big night for Kindle sales it seems... I currently have three books in the top 75 of the Amazon horror charts for all horror, not just Kindle.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Willie ... you're _dominating_. Way to go!


----------



## jwasserman

A small thing to be sure, but Howard County libraries are now carrying my book and all copies were checked out immediatly!

http://polaris.hclibrary.org/polaris/search/searchresults.aspx?ctx=1.1033.0.0.6&type=Keyword&term=blood%20and%20sunlight&by=KW&sort=RELEVANCE&limit=TOM=*&query=&page=0


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

jwasserman said:


> A small thing to be sure, but Howard County libraries are now carrying my book and all copies were checked out immediatly!
> 
> http://polaris.hclibrary.org/polaris/search/searchresults.aspx?ctx=1.1033.0.0.6&type=Keyword&term=blood%20and%20sunlight&by=KW&sort=RELEVANCE&limit=TOM=*&query=&page=0#__pos1


Now that is awesome news!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I sold two copies this afternoon since the Frugal eReader mention came out. I went from 87,000ish to 24,101 in the whole Kindle store.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

R. Reed said:


> I sold two copies this afternoon since the Frugal eReader mention came out. I went from 87,000ish to 24,101 in the whole Kindle store.


Yay! Let's hope you get a few more before the day's out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jwasserman said:


> A small thing to be sure, but Howard County libraries are now carrying my book and all copies were checked out immediatly!
> 
> http://polaris.hclibrary.org/polaris/search/searchresults.aspx?ctx=1.1033.0.0.6&type=Keyword&term=blood%20and%20sunlight&by=KW&sort=RELEVANCE&limit=TOM=*&query=&page=0


That is double awesome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just realized that as of today, I've sold more books in the UK this month than the US.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Finally, November's UK BBoS is gone.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Today was my granddaughters first birthday.  Just got back from dinner, cake and ice cream.  A remarkable day.


Linda


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Finally, November's UK BBoS is gone.


Yay!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Pssst. Hey you all. I'll have a new book out, like, reeeally soon. And it's got stuff by me, David McAfee, Daniel Arenson, John Fitch V, Mike Crane, and Robert Duperre. That's right. A Kindleboards-themed Anthology. Just waiting for T. M. Roy to get us a cover...but don't tell anyone. Yet. I'm just kind of celebrating since all my work is done.


Thank you for including my story, David. I can't wait for the anthology to be released.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Thank you for including my story, David. I can't wait for the anthology to be released.


I'm also super excited about this anthology.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm also celebrating my brand new KindleBoards signature!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Daniel Arenson said:


> I'm also celebrating my brand new KindleBoards signature!


I noticed that. I see you zoomed in on the _Dove_ cover for the thumbnail. Looks nice.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Daniel Pyle said:


> I'm also super excited about this anthology.


In a few days I'll have it in my siggy and a thread in the Bazaar and every other standard 'look at me' trick I have in my arsenal. Can't wait. Some fine, fine stories in it, too.

David Dalglish


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Jumped past 700 books sold last night thanks to an unusually large selling-spree while I was asleep!


Dude! You are haulin'. Great job.

My reason to celebrate tonight is that my M.R.I. results came back and I don't have a tumor or anything like that causing my headaches. I went to another ENT who thinks that I have TMJ disorder which has something to do with the hinge joints in my jaw. I'm just glad to have the nasty stuff ruled out, I was sweatin' for a bit. I now have to go to a couple of specialists and spend more money on tests (yeah!). The extra good news is that I didn't get a headache today!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Dude! You are haulin'. Great job.
> 
> My reason to celebrate tonight is that my M.R.I. results came back and I don't have a tumor or anything like that causing my headaches. I went to another ENT who thinks that I have TMJ disorder which has something to do with the hinge joints in my jaw. I'm just glad to have the nasty stuff ruled out, I was sweatin' for a bit. I now have to go to a couple of specialists and spend more money on tests (yeah!). The extra good news is that I didn't get a headache today!


Hope those headaches get cured. I suffered for years. Turned out to be simple anemia. It was a nurse who figured it out. I hope it's as benign as that.


----------



## kcmay

I started designing the cover of my next novel, and actually liked what I made! This is huge for me -- I'm definitely no artist (though I've always wished I were). I'll play with a couple other ideas I had, but so far this is my favorite:


----------



## Victorine

Cool, KC, I like it!!  

Vicki


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just checking sales one last time before turning in. It's two minutes before midnight and two more sales popped up. It's been a fantastic day and now UK and US are tied.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> I started designing the cover of my next novel, and actually liked what I made! This is huge for me -- I'm definitely no artist (though I've always wished I were). I'll play with a couple other ideas I had, but so far this is my favorite:


Hey, that looks pretty good!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just checking sales one last time before turning in. It's two minutes before midnight and two more sales popped up. It's been a fantastic day and now UK and US are tied.


You've done well over there. Nice job!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove _(only about ten weeks old) has received its 8th Amazon review!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove _(only about ten weeks old) has received its 8th Amazon review!


Well done!


----------



## Julie Christensen

I just got my first review!  It's five star!  And it's from a stranger!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Julie Christensen said:


> I just got my first review! It's five star! And it's from a stranger!


Triple w00t!


----------



## kcmay

Julie Christensen said:


> I just got my first review! It's five star! And it's from a stranger!


AWESOME!!


----------



## Monique

Yay! Congratulations, Julie.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Julie Christensen said:


> I just got my first review! It's five star! And it's from a stranger!


Awesome!


----------



## aaronpolson

'grats to everyone. I feel a little awkward being new around here (Kindleboards, not the 'net), but I won the Whidbey Writers Workshop Student Choice Award for October with a flash piece entitled "Different Strings"; anyone can read it online here: http://whidbeystudents.com/student-archive-no-follow/ (and it will only take a couple of minutes, to boot).


----------



## Holly A Hook

I sold 8 ebooks today, 7 on Kindle and 1 at B and N.  That's a record for me (my previous record was 5 in one day.)  And I'm not sure how it happened.  Maybe it's a good sign?


----------



## Guest

Holly A Hook said:


> I sold 8 ebooks today, 7 on Kindle and 1 at B and N. That's a record for me (my previous record was 5 in one day.) And I'm not sure how it happened. Maybe it's a good sign?


That's awesome, Holly! I'm glad to hear it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

aaronpolson said:


> 'grats to everyone. I feel a little awkward being new around here (Kindleboards, not the 'net), but I won the Whidbey Writers Workshop Student Choice Award for October with a flash piece entitled "Different Strings"; anyone can read it online here: http://whidbeystudents.com/student-archive-no-follow/ (and it will only take a couple of minutes, to boot).


Well done. Congratulations.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Holly was kind enough to feature me on her blog today:

http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2010/11/bargain-ebooks-19-forbidden-stars-by.html


----------



## 13893

Julie Christensen said:


> I just got my first review! It's five star! And it's from a stranger!












it's a special feeling!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> Holly was kind enough to feature me on her blog today:
> 
> http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/2010/11/bargain-ebooks-19-forbidden-stars-by.html


Nice feature, Valmore.


----------



## SpearsII

We have two new members of the _I Serve_ fan club! My sons where born on the 5th with all their fingers and toes. Oh and sales are still doing well


----------



## Monique

SpearsII said:


> We have two new members of the _I Serve_ fan club! My sons where born on the 5th with all their fingers and toes. Oh and sales are still doing well


Now, _that's_ a reason to celebrate!

 Congratulations!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SpearsII said:


> We have two new members of the _I Serve_ fan club! My sons where born on the 5th with all their fingers and toes. Oh and sales are still doing well


----------



## J.M Pierce

Wow! Lots of good things happening around here. Congrats everyone!


----------



## kcmay

SpearsII said:


> We have two new members of the _I Serve_ fan club! My sons where born on the 5th with all their fingers and toes. Oh and sales are still doing well


Yay! Congratulations!!

I had 7 sales overnight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> Yay! Congratulations!!
> 
> I had 7 sales overnight!


I usually have sales overnight, but never that many. Those Australians must love you.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

For the first time, I made #1 in my category.  Actually, I made #1 in three of my categories:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #171 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#1 in  Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech 
#1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 


(I really think Holly's Bargain eBook page gave me a huge boost overnight)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> For the first time, I made #1 in my category. Actually, I made #1 in three of my categories:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #171 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure
> #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure
> 
> (I really think Holly's Bargain eBook page gave me a huge boost overnight)


Wow! I'm def impressed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

In the last few months, I've actually had some paperback sales. Another popped up on my Create Space report today. I can't believe that people are paying $12.99 for little ole' unknown me. Maybe I'm not as unknown as I thought. 

But here's my real reason to celebrate. I just looked at the product page for the paperback of _Ariana's Pride_. Amazon has bundled me with LaVyrle Spencer, a well-known historical romance author.



> Frequently Bought Together
> 
> Customers buy this book with Years by LaVyrle Spencer Mass Market Paperback $7.99
> 
> Price for Both: $20.98


I'm floored.


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> For the first time, I made #1 in my category. Actually, I made #1 in three of my categories:


WOW!! Impressive! Now we want to see you in that top 100.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thanks Margaret!  And congratz on the paperback sales; you're obviously doing something right!

Thanks KC ... I can dare to dream ...


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Not counting free downloads, I did a quick add-up. I've officially crossed 6000 Amazon sales, and 7500 total sales if I add in iBookstore and B&N. Holy Hell.

David Dalglish


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Not counting free downloads, I did a quick add-up. I've officially crossed 6000 Amazon sales, and 7500 total sales if I add in iBookstore and B&N. Holy Hell.
> 
> David Dalglish


And you have a new book in your siggy! Wow ... it's as if you're serious about this writing stuff ...  Congratz, man!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Valmore Daniels said:


> And you have a new book in your siggy! Wow ... it's as if you're serious about this writing stuff ...  Congratz, man!


Thanks, man. I'm just playing pretend. For some reason, a whole lot of people are willing to play pretend along with me .


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> For some reason, a whole lot of people are willing to play pretend along with me .


It's cause you make "pretend" so authentic.


----------



## William Meikle

THE VALLEY is back at #1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical

Joining THE INVASION in having topped a category. I'm pretty damned chuffed.


----------



## LCEvans

Jobless Recovery got another 5 star review! The reviewer thinks everyone should read it. Hey, so do I.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I received some lovely new fan mail:



> I am a 16 year old male student studying history, geography, religious studies and business. Firstly I read Flaming Dove, which took me a while because I did not have enough free time. When I did pick up my Kindle I found it hard to put back down. It is a wonderfully written book and I would very much be interested in paying for ALL future releases you intend on selling. Firefly Island was hard for me to start reading because usually I am not into that Kind of fantasy and prefer light fantasy such as The Hobit, however this book changed it all for me.
> 
> I appreciate you writing this books, as they gave me hours of joy and definitely worth the money - or more. I hope that you release further books for the Kindle, please inform me if you could.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> a new fan


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Not counting free downloads, I did a quick add-up. I've officially crossed 6000 Amazon sales, and 7500 total sales if I add in iBookstore and B&N. Holy Hell.
> 
> David Dalglish


So, when are you going to buy that Pizza Hut? 

Seriously, David, that is fantastically wonderful. What about Smashwords sales?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LCEvans said:


> Jobless Recovery got another 5 star review! The reviewer thinks everyone should read it. Hey, so do I.


Well done! May there be many more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> I received some lovely new fan mail:


16 year old boys don't generally write fan mail unless it's to Taylor Swift. That's a real compliment.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

williemeikle said:


> THE VALLEY is back at #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Historical
> 
> Joining THE INVASION in having topped a category. I'm pretty damned chuffed.


You should be. Good going.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> 16 year old boys don't generally write fan mail unless it's to Taylor Swift. That's a real compliment.


Hah. Have you SEEN Laila?


----------



## J.M Pierce

Daniel Arenson said:


> Hah. Have you SEEN Laila?


Daniel has an excellent point here. Even I revert back to being sixteen when I look at that cover!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Hah. Have you SEEN Laila?


Well, that explains a lot. Have you sent that kid a full sized poster? He deserves it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

#7 on Amazon Movers and Shakers list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text

#10 in Science Fiction & Fantasy: http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/25

and all time best sales rank:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #146 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > Adventure 
#1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

I'm just flabbergasted


----------



## Julie Christensen

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I can't believe that people are paying $12.99 for little ole' unknown me. Maybe I'm not as unknown as I thought.
> 
> But here's my real reason to celebrate. I just looked at the product page for the paperback of _Ariana's Pride_. Amazon has bundled me with LaVyrle Spencer, a well-known historical romance author.


Good for you!


----------



## Julie Christensen

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove _(only about ten weeks old) has received its 8th Amazon review!


Wow! Good news!


----------



## Monique

Yay, Valmore! That's incredible.


----------



## Guest

Man, Valmore hit the jackpot like whoa.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore, you are officially a famous author now.


----------



## ldenglish

Nice to come here and see all the good news. Congrats everyone!

    

ALONG CAME A DEMON (Book) #3 in Urban Fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=urban+fantasy

ALONG CAME A DEMON (Kindle) #2 Urban Fantasy 
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=urban+fantasy&x=13&y=20

And, nice things said about ALONG CAME A DEMON in the November issue of The Monthly Aspectarian
http://www.lightworks.com/_Issues/2010/11/TMA-1011-075.html


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, when are you going to buy that Pizza Hut?
> 
> Seriously, David, that is fantastically wonderful. What about Smashwords sales?


I've got about 1500 sales I'm aware of from Smashwords and its extended Distribution.

David Dalglish


----------



## J.M Pierce

Valmore, can we all say we knew you when?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good going, Linda.

Valmore, you just keep climbing up that ladder. And we *will* say we knew you when.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your kind words.


----------



## William Meikle

Got the cover for my next one


----------



## Zack Hamric

Half-Orc said:


> I've got about 1500 sales I'm aware of from Smashwords and its extended Distribution.
> 
> David Dalglish


Great numbers! - hopefully I'll see some coming in from that channel...

Zack


----------



## Zack Hamric

What a great week! My best week ever with 80 sales on Crescent Rising and 35 on the new novel Blank Slate...

Zack


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> Got the cover for my next one


All of your covers are truly amazing, Willie. Can you give us any insight on this book?

Congrats to you Zack. That is a rockin' week!


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> All of your covers are truly amazing, Willie. Can you give us any insight on this book?
> 
> Congrats to you Zack. That is a rockin' week!


Berserker is a Vikings vs Yeti novel

Blood, guts, big hairy beasties, fire, more blood, splattered brains, disembowelment, screaming, swordplay and did I mention the guts? And that's just the first 50 pages! 

_The narrative crashes over you like a tidal wave, punches you like a mailed fist and carries you along with joyful, gory abandon_. - an advance review at Innsmouth Free Press here ( http://www.innsmouthfreepress.com/?p=3126 ) I think he liked it


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Zack Hamric said:


> What a great week! My best week ever with 80 sales on Crescent Rising and 35 on the new novel Blank Slate...
> 
> Zack










Those are great numbers! Rock on!


----------



## J.M Pierce

williemeikle said:


> Berserker is a Vikings vs Yeti novel
> 
> Blood, guts, big hairy beasties, fire, more blood, splattered brains, disembowelment, screaming, swordplay and did I mention the guts? And that's just the first 50 pages!
> 
> _The narrative crashes over you like a tidal wave, punches you like a mailed fist and carries you along with joyful, gory abandon_. - an advance review at Innsmouth Free Press here ( http://www.innsmouthfreepress.com/?p=3126 ) I think he liked it


Ah, I remember now. So, how long do we have to wait for this one? I'm ready to be carried along with "joyful, gory abandon."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Zack Hamric said:


> What a great week! My best week ever with 80 sales on Crescent Rising and 35 on the new novel Blank Slate...
> 
> Zack


That is unbelievably great!

*Willie*, you're best cover yet. I'll probably pick up that one when I'm in the mood for blood and guts.


----------



## William Meikle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Ah, I remember now. So, how long do we have to wait for this one? I'm ready to be carried along with "joyful, gory abandon."


Should be up this week...


----------



## Amyshojai

Hubby bought me a Kindle DX for my b-day!  YEEE-HAWWWWW!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Sales surge for _The Ryel Saga_ thanks to my November 99-cent sale. Happy dancin'! 

CK


----------



## Guest

Amyshojai said:


> Hubby bought me a Kindle DX for my b-day! YEEE-HAWWWWW!


That's great, Amy! Have fun!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Hubby bought me a Kindle DX for my b-day! YEEE-HAWWWWW!


Oh, my. You must have been a very good girl. Have fun!


----------



## Debra Lee

I just found this area of the boards. I don't have a whole lot to celebrate, yet. My books are beginning to make some sales and receive good reviews. So I guess I should rethink my earlier statement. I do have reason to celebrate. 

I hope to return soon with more to celebrate.

See you soon.

Debra


----------



## kcmay

Willie, that cover is gorgeous! I think it's my favorite of all your covers so far.


----------



## Michael Crane

Let's see...

I'm a part of David Dalglish's new short story anthology, A LAND OF ASH (and I'm featured with a lot of talented authors) and I sold a few books last night after it being dead-quiet for a few days.  Happy Monday to me!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

My indie version of _Dismember_ just went live! I've been waiting for this for a long time.


----------



## Michael Crane

Daniel Pyle said:


> My indie version of _Dismember_ just went live! I've been waiting for this for a long time.


NICE! Now I'll have to pick it up! Was going to earlier, but I remember you saying something about waiting until you were able to put it out yourself.


----------



## Michael Crane

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Sales surge for _The Ryel Saga_ thanks to my November 99-cent sale. Happy dancin'!
> 
> CK


Nice! I just bought LAST LAUGHTER just because I liked the cover so much, and then it also made me happy to find out that it's a short story. BIG short story fan here. 

Also, just picked up DISMEMBER.


----------



## Blodwyn

Wow, you guys all amaze me. Congratulations with your successes. It's very encouraging for me as a  newbie. My reason to celebrate is somewhat minor, but - I set a goal to sell 10 copies of my book by the end of the year, and it sold 10 copies in three days! So I'm very excited.


----------



## Michael Crane

Blodwyn said:


> Wow, you guys all amaze me. Congratulations with your successes. It's very encouraging for me as a newbie. My reason to celebrate is somewhat minor, but - I set a goal to sell 10 copies of my book by the end of the year, and it sold 10 copies in three days! So I'm very excited.


Nothing minor at all about that!  Congrats!


----------



## daveconifer

Zack Hamric said:


> What a great week! My best week ever with 80 sales on Crescent Rising and 35 on the new novel Blank Slate...
> 
> Zack


I had a big week too. Did Amazon November gift cards kick in or something?


----------



## Mel Comley

My thriller has been selling quite well for approx three weeks now and the reviews have just started coming in. I've been biting my nails for weeks in anticipation. I received a 5 star review yesterday (my first in the states) and this was capped by another one today.

But to crown it all, I dropped a magazine a line about maybe featuring my book and they ended up offering me a job!

This is my blurb in case you might want to see what all the fuss is about.

A feisty female protagonist, a Unicorn and a 24 hour deadline to close the case.

What more would you want from a thriller?

Thanks for listening.
Mel


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Michael Crane said:


> NICE! Now I'll have to pick it up! Was going to earlier, but I remember you saying something about waiting until you were able to put it out yourself.





Michael Crane said:


> Also, just picked up DISMEMBER.


Thanks, Mike!

I'm glad you waited. I don't like to badmouth the original version, but my new version has (if nothing else) much better presentation. I spent a lot of time hand-coding the file. (Plus it's half the price now  )

Edited to add: If anyone bought the original version and would like the new version instead, forward me your receipt and I'll happily send a copy your way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So much good news. I can't keep up with it.  

Congratulations to all. We've got a lot to celebrate.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Over at the UK, Flaming Dove is ranking nicely:

#8 in  Books > Horror > Occult
#20 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror


----------



## Michael Crane

Daniel Pyle said:


> Thanks, Mike!
> 
> I'm glad you waited. I don't like to badmouth the original version, but my new version has (if nothing else) much better presentation. I spent a lot of time hand-coding the file. (Plus it's half the price now  )


Looking forward to it, and I totally understand. I'm thinking about pulling my first short story collection, FALLING APART off of iUniverse and re-vising it a bit and publishing it myself (won't completely re-write it, just fix errors and whatnot). I wasted a lot of money on them, and to top it off they charged me 100 bucks to put it on the Kindle only to have them forward a PDF to Amazon, so it looks terrible. Again, I published the book back in '05 and did the Kindle format with them before I knew you could do it yourself. 

Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

In addition to its lovely ranks in the UK store, Flaming Dove is now ranking nicely in the US too.

#51 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#62 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#65 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## Laurensaga

Congratulations Daniel and everyone else since I've last visted way back on page 78.

I am in shock. I have managed to sell more books in the past eigth days than I did all last month.


----------



## Guest

I somehow managed to sell five books in two minutes after having a dry day since I woke up...WTF? 

Let's keep this new pace!


----------



## John Hartness

Since dropping my price to $.99 I've sold 21 copies this month (more than double all last month) and am currently all over the Top 100 lists! 

    * #25 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #35 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #85 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humor

By far the highest rankings I've ever seen! I wish I'd seen this many sales at $2.99, but this is my first novel and the beginnings of building a brand. The Chosen will stay at $.99 throughout November, then I may offer my second novel Hard Day's Knight at .99 when it hits Kindle and restore The Chosen to 2.99. Since HDK is the first book in a series, it should be better "crack" than The Chosen, which is a stand-alone.


----------



## Laurensaga

Congratulations Foreverjuly and John. I hope your pace keeps up too.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Lauren. That's great John! The Chosen is looking strong.


----------



## John Hartness

Thanks! I hope I can build momentum for the first volume of my snarky vampire series to hit Kindle next month! Hard Day's Knight is gonna be a wild ride!


----------



## William Meikle

Huge Kudos to Valmore -- he got to #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction

(and beats my best performance... THE INVASION got to #2 at its best.)


----------



## Daniel Pyle

williemeikle said:


> Huge Kudos to Valmore -- he got to #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction
> 
> (and beats my best performance... THE INVASION got to #2 at its best.)


Whoa! Congrats, Valmore. That's really awesome. It seems like not that long ago you were announcing your first hundred sales. You must be selling that many every few days now.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

williemeikle said:


> Huge Kudos to Valmore -- he got to #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction
> 
> (and beats my best performance... THE INVASION got to #2 at its best.)


#1! Congratulations, Valmore!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gosh, thanks everyone!  It's really surreal, like it's happening to someone else. I really appreciate all the help, support and goodwill you've all shown me.  

I believe in indies helping indies, and I think that's a lot of what helped me.

As for sales ranks, the number of sales it takes to be a certain place really fluctuates.  Once I had about ten sales in a hour and lost rank; then later, I had one sale, and gained rank ... go figure.  Of course, it could be as simple as dtp taking some time to update. Who knows?

As for estimates, right now, I would say the following chart is a pretty good approximation, but I'm sure someone with more of a track record could give more accurate figures:

rank      approx sales/day
1000      10-20
750        15-30
500        20-40
250        40-60
150        60-80

I've never been better than 144, so I can't help out with that, but I hope this gives you a rough idea.


----------



## JenniferBecton

What a neat thread! Congratulations to all indies who are making top 100 lists!

Charlotte Collins had a record setting weekend. The PB hit #12,601 overall and #3 in women's fiction. The Kindle edition hit #3583 overall and #74 and 90 on the Kindle Regency and Regency lists respectively.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I got a review from Tracey Alley on Goodreads/Amazon for The Usurper, and she liked it even though its not a genre she normally reads. Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I know it's a small milestone compared to some, but I just reached 250 sales.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Daniel Pyle said:


> I know it's a small milestone compared to some, but I just reached 250 sales.


That's a HUGE accomplishment! I read a study once that said most books never sell 100 copies. 250 is WONDERFUL! Congratulations!


----------



## julieannfelicity

foreverjuly said:


> I somehow managed to sell five books in two minutes after having a dry day since I woke up...WTF?
> 
> Let's keep this new pace!


That is WICKED awesome, and you deserve it!!  Congratz!



JenniferBecton said:


> That's a HUGE accomplishment! I read a study once that said most books never sell 100 copies. 250 is WONDERFUL! Congratulations!


What she said! Congrats, Daniel!!!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Daniel Pyle said:


> I know it's a small milestone compared to some, but I just reached 250 sales.


I don't believe there is such a thing as a small milestone, Daniel. Congrats!

Jason, five books in two minutes? Impressive. Now if you could get that to happen every five minutes... 

I'm less than ten books away from selling #400. It seems like a week ago that I was waiting for sale #200 for days!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Overnight, I sold 4 copies of The Usurper, and now the novel is #63 in thrillers. What a great way to start my day!  

I wonder, though, how many I would have to sell to knock at least one of Vince Flynn's novels off the top 10?


----------



## keithdbz

My reason to celebrate, my collection of werewolf tales, Animal Behavior and Other Tales of Lycanthropy has not only garnered another GREAT rating, it reclaimed the #1 spot on the bestseller list for my Publisher. So out of all of Coscom Entertainments books, mine's #1. WOOT!

Though I despise the rating system over at Fictionwise, because you really don't get a feel for what was liked or disliked about the book, it still makes me smile to get a GREAT rating.


----------



## Monique

Why is it when you're close to a milestone thing seem suddenly to slow to a crawl? Argh! I'm just under 20 away from 1,000.


----------



## Blodwyn

You all are so inspiring!   I am hopeful to be as successful as you... right now I am stalled at 10 and have and two dry days. But I'm working to get the word out more, and hopefully things will pick up. Someday I hope to write on here that I sold 20!


----------



## kcmay

Got another message from a reader today, saying how much he loved The Kinshield Legacy and asking when the sequel would be out.   Those sorts of emails never get old!


----------



## Harry Shannon

Rock and roll, Willie!


----------



## William L.K.

kcmay said:


> Got another message from a reader today, saying how much he loved The Kinshield Legacy and asking when the sequel would be out.  Those sorts of emails never get old!


Isn't that the best when that happens.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> Got another message from a reader today, saying how much he loved The Kinshield Legacy and asking when the sequel would be out.  Those sorts of emails never get old!


It's great when they ask for a sequel!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

K.C., when will the sequel be out?


----------



## kcmay

MosesSiregarIII said:


> K.C., when will the sequel be out?


----------



## julieannfelicity

I've had a really stinky day (won't go into details ... I'll spare ya'll), so getting this in my inbox was quite refreshing. And no, it's not a fan letter for my writing, *snicker* though that would be wicked cool, it's an e-mail from a client of mine for my day job.



> Hello All,
> 
> I thought I would just say that I had superior assistance for W*******T** N********! Julia from tech support was great and very easy to talk to. She solved our problem in no time and was very polite and understanding. Again, a HUGE thank you!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rob ******
> Senior Technology Specialist/Database Assistant


That gave me my silver lining for today!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only In My Dreams shooting to the top again Amazon UK

#369 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
    * #3 in Books > Romance > Short Stories
    * #16 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper is featured on The Frugal eReader today: http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2010/11/usurper-cliff-ball-239.html

Plus, amazingly, its been the top 100 for more than a day:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #13,602 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #78 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Political

It got as high as #52.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Congratulations to all of you on your successes and sales and fan letters! May it continue


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

A lovely letter from a fan who's read all four books in quick succession - and yes, she wanted to know when the next book is coming out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Only In My Dreams made #1 in short stories romance yesterday in the UK. Highest ranking overall was 369.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Only In My Dreams made #1 in short stories romance yesterday in the UK. Highest ranking overall was 369.


You're dominating over there! Way to go!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone. Well done.

My blog, Bibliophilic Blather, has 60 followers. I am pretty excited about that considering I have only been posting to the new format for a little over a month.


----------



## Blodwyn

I sold five more copies and got two excellent reviews:

_Extremely riveting and original with tons of potential in the story line for all sorts of weird and exciting things to happen whilst at the same time the divorce and parent things are earthy and touching...the setting and events which I'd expected to be a bit derivative didn't feel that way at all._

and

_I absolutely loved this story. Samantha is an endearing character with a feisty and bold character. I liked that she had flaws, and that made her real to me. I adored Will, the funny talking doll, a bossy little character who keeps everyone on their toes. He made me laughed my head off.
It's easy to take a dislike to the antagonist, Bianca, and I loved the love triangle and jealousy between the two girls.
This story had so many twists and turns, it had me on the edge of my seat. I had to keep reading to the very end.
I don't want to give anything away, so I won't say too much, but the plots and twists were fantastic. I highly recommend this story. I've read it over and over.
Oh, I loved the house up in the tree and that weird old Baba Yaga - even if she did look like a wicked old witch.
A fantastic read. _

It's early yet - it's just been released - but these made me do my happy dance! I'm loving this Kindle thing.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Yesterday I broke 300 sales...and my left arm.   So yay and boo!


----------



## Debra L Martin

Had a spotlight on Frugal eReader and have sold 4 books already.  Yay, I'm happy!


----------



## LCEvans

Congratulations to everyone on their successes, except not congratulations to Jennifer on the broken arm (hope you feel better soon). 

My own reason to celebrate is that I sold a paperback in the UK today.


----------



## kcmay

> Yesterday I broke 300 sales...and my left arm. Undecided So yay and boo!


Ouch! That sucks! Hope you heal quickly.

I sold two (2!) paperbacks today. /happy dance

Edit: further investigation reveals these two sales were from the "extended distribution." Hmmm! I can't tell which stores, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wish they'd give us more info on the extended distribution sales. I've had one.  

Linda, congrats on the UK paperback. 

And great going everyone else (except no more broken arms; can't write that way). There's been so much good news to report, I can't keep up.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And great going everyone else (except no more broken arms; can't write that way). There's been so much good news to report, I can't keep up.


I do not recommend the arm breaking at all. One-handed typing sucks. Forget writing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JenniferBecton said:


> I do not recommend the arm breaking at all. One-handed typing sucks. Forget writing.


We won't ask how you did it because we're really nice people here.


----------



## 13893

I said


Spoiler



fuckit


 to my fear of ageism and put my real picture in my avatar slot.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LKRigel said:


> I said
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fuckit
> 
> 
> to my fear of ageism and put my real picture in my avatar slot.


It's a great picture.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

LKRigel said:


> I said
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fuckit
> 
> 
> to my fear of ageism and put my real picture in my avatar slot.


*hits refresh*

Okay now, what exactly were you afraid of? You look downright pleasant


----------



## Laurensaga

Daniel Pyle said:


> I know it's a small milestone compared to some, but I just reached 250 sales.


Not small that is awesome.


----------



## JenniferBecton

LOL You are too polite. How did I break my arm? I wish it were a more interesting story. I fell off my horse.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JenniferBecton said:


> LOL You are too polite. How did I break my arm? I wish it were a more interesting story. I fell off my horse.


Just the fact that you were riding a horse is interesting. Something I wish I could do, but horses never let me be in charge. <sigh>


----------



## 13893

Thanks, Gertie and David.  silly me, ha.


----------



## Victorine

Love your pic LK!  

And congrats to everyone's successes!  This thread makes me so happy to read.  I love it!

Vicki

PS, I hope your arm heals quickly, Jennifer!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just got two more reviews of Hemlock Lake, so I'm smiling.
Here's one
http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2010/11/03/hemlock-lake-by-carolyn-rose-review/


----------



## Guest

LKRigel said:


> I said
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> fuckit
> 
> 
> to my fear of ageism and put my real picture in my avatar slot.


Where? Did I miss this?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

foreverjuly said:


> Where? Did I miss this?


Hit refresh. You won't see her new picture until you do.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just the fact that you were riding a horse is interesting. Something I wish I could do, but horses never let me be in charge. <sigh>


Well, as you may guess from my broken arm, horses don't always do my bidding either! But I'll never stop riding. The long-term joy of riding far outweighs the little moments of pain.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Okay, in my other life I'm a musician and music historian and my big yippeee is that I just finished a 3-minute video about the amazing life and career of early 20th Century trumpeter Edna White.

So if you'd care to see it, and hope you do, you'll find it here:

 [URL=http://archives.susanfleet.com/documents/ednawhitehistoricrecordings.html]http://archives.susanfleet.com/documents/ednawhitehistoricrecordings.html [/url]

Now I can get back to work on my latest suspense thriller.

Susan


----------



## JenniferBecton

OMG! New record for me! 

#3,460 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency 
#32 in Books > Romance > Regency


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Hit refresh. You won't see her new picture until you do.


I bet she could do a good impression of the woman on her cover.


----------



## Victorine

JenniferBecton said:


> OMG! New record for me!
> 
> #3,460 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency
> #32 in Books > Romance > Regency


Yes! Go Jennifer! 

Vicki


----------



## 13893

foreverjuly said:


> I bet she could do a good impression of the woman on her cover.


When I was younger, I actually did look a lot like that woman.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

JenniferBecton said:


> Yesterday I broke 300 sales...and my left arm.  So yay and boo!


  and . Time to catch up on some reading? Or maybe try out some voice recognition software? Urgh, having a cast on would just make so many things difficult. I hope you have someone around a lot to help you out.

Anyway, great numbers, Jennifer!


----------



## Amyshojai

Got the paperback copies of my kitten book late yesterday, YEE-HAW! Right in time for the launch party/signing tomorow. I was a-sweatin' whether they'd arrive on time. 

Jennifer, sorry about the arm, good news on the sales. I once broke my right wrist while bathing my dog...couldn't write for 6 weeks other than hunt and peck one handed. Sad...
amy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JenniferBecton said:


> OMG! New record for me!
> 
> #3,460 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Historical Romance > Regency
> #32 in Books > Romance > Regency


Just don't break another arm while you're breaking records.


----------



## DavidRM

Murphy's Library gave _The Summoning Fire_ 5 stars!

I'm excited. =)



> ...From the moment the summoning happens until the end, I would say it's a read to be read during the day, way before the night. And even then you could have some nightmares. The story is so well written that you feel the need to look behind you while reading the tensest moments, and I got my fill of shivers...
> 
> ...Overall, yes, I'd totally recommend this book. But let me warn you, it is the type of horror that scares you, not the type of horror that makes you laugh. Don't expect a trash horror novel, but [a] very well written scary book.


-David


----------



## R. M. Reed

Sorry about the broken arm. I have a friend who is a horse enthusiast and has fallen off a few times. She always got back on. It was a motorcycle that really messed her up.

Anyway, I don't have a lot to celebrate, except maybe that I am being rejected at the highest levels. My agent got a rejection from Tor. That means that my book is being looked at at the highest levels, so there is some hope there.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island_ received three new five-star reviews this month on Amazon -- the latest was overnight. The book now has 19 reviews -- 13 of them are five-stars, and the rest four-stars.


----------



## tbrookside

I'm celebrating this morning because I have my proofs of my new release, and after I rip them apart one more time I should be ready to go with a live release!


----------



## Laurensaga

This has been the best week. Sales for my novel are great. I've had a lot of support and positive feedback. I've enjoyed some very stiring debates and 

#776 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult 
#4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult

I cannot say thank you enough to the individuals who have purchased my book. I actually slipped last night for the first time and called myself a writer. I've never done that before.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Laurensaga said:


> Thsi has been the best week. Sales for my novel are great. I've had a lot of support and positive feedback. I've enjoyed some very stiring debates and
> 
> #776 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
> #4 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
> 
> I cannot say thank you enough to the individuals who have purchased my book. I actually slipped last night for the first time and called myself a writer. I've never done that before.


Wonderful stats. Those are some impressive categories to be ranked so high in.


----------



## John Hamilton

I just found out my six-book series for kids about the Lewis & Clark expedition is now housed at the Jefferson Library at Monticello.  I'm in with some good company there!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Astronomers calculated that Eris (the dwarf planet responsible for demoting Pluto as the ninth planet), is actually smaller than Pluto, and they may reconsider reinstating Pluto (officially) as the ninth planet. wOOt !

(This matters why? because I've had a number of readers email me and comment on some of my interview blogs about it. It makes for lively and relevant discussion considering one of the major settings in my book is Pluto!)


----------



## Monique

That's so cool, John!

Valmore, I feel for poor Pluto. Glad the discover is helping your cause!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Hamilton said:


> I just found out my six-book series for kids about the Lewis & Clark expedition is now housed at the Jefferson Library at Monticello. I'm in with some good company there!


Impressive! Is it available for Kindle? Can you give me a link?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

For whatever reason, today is the best day for sales I have ever had (barring that week when my book was free, and it is even competing with that). Had a rough couple days, so it's nice to have this kind of perk me up. Dance of Cloaks also hit its lowest rating ever at #676, no promotion or sales or specials or anything. Easily outselling every other book I have, even my 99 centers.

David Dalglish


----------



## Gabriela Popa

I received a nice personal message today from a Nook owner, April, who says: "Hi, I just read about your book Kafka's House, and it looks really, really good, I know it's available for the Kindle, but it is also available on B&N? I only have a nook so I can't read Kindle books.    For some reason the B&N website won't load up for me tonight otherwise I would search for it myself."

This is so wonderful.  Thank you, April!
Gabriela


----------



## kcmay

I've had more sales today than any other day this month. I don't even know why -- but I'll take it! Strangely, my ranking hasn't changed. Maybe everyone else's books are selling just as well.  Wait. I take that back. Metric Junkie is slow.

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,512 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
* #92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> I've had more sales today than any other day this month. I don't even know why -- but I'll take it! Strangely, my ranking hasn't changed. Maybe everyone else's books are selling just as well.  Wait. I take that back. Metric Junkie is slow.
> 
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,512 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #76 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
> * #92 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


I usually find that metricjunkie runs about 15 minutes behind Amazon. And congratz on the sales!


----------



## John Hamilton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Impressive! Is it available for Kindle? Can you give me a link?


Thanks. The series is too graphically intense to make into an ebook, but I combined the set into a single volume and self-published it as a hardcover a few years back. It ended up being nominated for a Minnesota Book Award, which was pretty cool. After the History Channel's book-of-the-month club division bought me out, it went out of print. Amazon still has a few copies on hand: http://amzn.to/95BIq7

It just amazes me that the books are on the same shelves as Meriwether Lewis and William Clark's diaries and writings up at Monticello.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, John. I picked it up. It'll make a great Christmas present.


----------



## John Hamilton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, John. I picked it up. It'll make a great Christmas present.


Oh wow, Gertie. Thanks so much! I shot all the contemporary photography in the book when I retraced the expedition's route. Trip of a lifetime. I hope you enjoy the book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Hamilton said:


> Oh wow, Gertie. Thanks so much! I shot all the contemporary photography in the book when I retraced the expedition's route. Trip of a lifetime. I hope you enjoy the book!


It's for my GS, but you know I'm going to read it first. 

His G-ma knowing the author and the history behind it should get him really interested.


----------



## kcmay

I stopped by a local indie bookseller today to ask if they'd be interested in/willing to sell my books on consignment. The guy ahead of me in line was chatting it up with the shop owner, and he had a book by an Atlanta area author in his hand. The owner said she likes to read as many local writers as she can, so of course I got all excited. I told her I live right here in town and I'm the author of these two books (plop, onto the counter). Before I could ask what I wanted to ask, she filled in the blanks: "We'd love to sell them on consignment for you!" She even had an area set up to display local authors' books and said she'd set up a special display for me for about a week. Wow!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> I stopped by a local indie bookseller today to ask if they'd be interested in/willing to sell my books on consignment. The guy ahead of me in line was chatting it up with the shop owner, and he had a book by an Atlanta area author in his hand. The owner said she likes to read as many local writers as she can, so of course I got all excited. I told her I live right here in town and I'm the author of these two books (plop, onto the counter). Before I could ask what I wanted to ask, she filled in the blanks: "We'd love to sell them on consignment for you!" She even had an area set up to display local authors' books and said she'd set up a special display for me for about a week. Wow!


That's fantastic! It's awesome when booksellers do that!


----------



## Guest

That's excellent news, KC. I'm alsways too scared to take my books into a store!

This week "Thanatos Rising" got to #79 in the UK Kindle Store (Science Fiction). My training book is also selling ludicrously well.

I have quite a lot to celebrate and I'm doing it here as I'm not drinking this week.

I've completed 205,000 of "Shader: Gods in the Dreaming". Yes, I know it's massive and there's still a little way to go. I'm not rushing this one but I still hope to release it early next year. The cover's virtually finished but I still need maps.

"The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf" is well underway. Part I, "The Ant-Man of Malfen" is undergoing yet another edit after I added some new scenes. I'm bein gvery thorought with this, shaping each sentence for pace and avoiding repetition. 

The most exciting thing about the Nameless story is that Archer has shown me a glimpse of the cover art. It depicts a clean-shaven Nameless Dwarf pulling his axe out of a giant ant whilst two more of the creatures come at him. It's currently my favourite piece of art work!

Finally, to top it all off, I've picked up three more editing commissions this week. The first two edits have gone extremely well and the customers are happy (which is the main thing).

The way things are going I might even be able to re-stock my wine rack and buy some pipe tobacco....


----------



## Archer

Derek:
I'm going to try to come to London Book Fair this year. Not much of a wine drinker, but throw in some chilled Carolan's and we'll have a VERY pleasant afternoon. So glad to hear of your success! I enjoy your writing style and, let's face it, if not for you I would never have had the experience of painting giant ants! (The trouble is getting them to hold STILL while you paint them!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good going, KC. We here so many stories of bookstores rejecting indies, it's nice to hear there's one smart lady out there.

You're a busy man, Derek. Keep it up.


----------



## Guest

Archer, I really hope you make it. I', still hoping to get to Gen Con next year too. Bring a pipe and I'll let you use the rocking chair.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Two cool things this morning:

* Sold my 1600th book. Nice round number.

* _Flaming Dove_ is featured at The Indie Spotlight.


----------



## William Meikle

Watch for Tuesday, when a story of mine will be the story of the day at Daily Science Fiction - a new pro market that delivers you a sci-fi story by email every day.

http://dailysciencefiction.com/


----------



## 13893

Space Junque received a lovely review at Indie Paranormal Book Reviews.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

LKRigel said:


> Space Junque received a lovely review at Indie Paranormal Book Reviews.


Wow, LK, we finally get to see your face!


----------



## 13893

Daniel Arenson said:


> Wow, LK, we finally get to see your face!


yes, the truth will out...


----------



## ClickNextPage

My reason to celebrate: I just published my first book, Travels in Ghana, on Smashwords. It'll be up on Amazon in a few days.


----------



## LCEvans

I'm celebrating: I've gotten some really nice comments for my interview on David Wisehart's Kindle Author Interview.

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/11/kindle-author-interview-lc-evans.html


----------



## Michael Crane

Getting close to selling an overall total of 100 books.    I'm at 83, I think.

Not only that, but I'm 2 books away from selling 40 copies of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES.  In 1 month?  That's amazing for me!


----------



## kcmay

ClickNextPage said:


> My reason to celebrate: I just published my first book, Travels in Ghana, on Smashwords. It'll be up on Amazon in a few days.


Woo hoo! Congrats! May you have a gazillion happy readers.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Michael Crane said:


> Getting close to selling an overall total of 100 books.


I'm sure it will happen very soon for you! Good Job!


----------



## Michael Crane

Valmore Daniels said:


> I'm sure it will happen very soon for you! Good Job!


Thanks!  I'm still amazed by the numbers. I knew my work would get out to a couple of people, but it's gone beyond my wildest expectations.


----------



## Michael Crane

Now, I'm only 1 book away from selling 40 copies of LESSONS!  I can't believe it.


----------



## JenniferBecton

Congratulations, Michael! I continue to be thrilled with the number of people who are interested in my book. It's amazing, isn't it?


----------



## Michael Crane

JenniferBecton said:


> Congratulations, Michael! I continue to be thrilled with the number of people who are interested in my book. It's amazing, isn't it?


Thanks! And it most certainly is.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Excellent news, Michael. I have also just passed my century. Over the weekend I not only managed to break 100 books sold but 100 books sold this month. 

Thank you to all my readers out there.


----------



## JoeMitchell

I'm very happy to announce that Shard Mountain has passed the milestone of 500 kindle copies sold!

I'm also making good progress on the sequel now, though it's still far from being finished.  I think I'm going to put my other writing projects on hold and focus on that.


----------



## kcmay

Today I sold my 300th book since republishing TKL! /happy dance


----------



## Michael Crane

Free books for Kindle said:


> Excellent news, Michael. I have also just passed my century. Over the weekend I not only managed to break 100 books sold but 100 books sold this month.
> 
> Thank you to all my readers out there.


Thanks, and congrats to you also! 

And to everybody else, as well... this thread always makes me very happy to read.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

My childhood hero, R. A. Salvatore, knows who I am and said my sales numbers were impressive.

*is geeking out*

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> My childhood hero, R. A. Salvatore, knows who I am and said my sales numbers were impressive.
> 
> *is geeking out*
> 
> David Dalglish


That's epic! Congrats!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I'm totally celebrating the grand lauching of my website and all the positive comments and posts I've had here and on Facebook.  You guys are the best and are all invited to my virtual bash for free virtual margaritas! (Or whatever suits your virtual tastebuds.) Drinks are on me!  Too bad it's Monday.  I might get a virtual hangover and have to call in to my job tomorrow which is virtually impossible.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Just subbed to Daily Cheap Reads and found out they'd accept my book for a feature.  It won't be up until January, but still, I'm excited.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm on Excuse Me, Miss's website: http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/featured-author-cliff-ball.html

Wasn't expecting it, and had an e-mail earlier about it, but didn't think it was today. Very cool.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I have two FREE tickets for a special showing of the new Harry Potter movie... one day before the official release.


----------



## Imogen Rose

Daniel Arenson said:


> I have two FREE tickets for a special showing of the new Harry Potter movie... one day before the official release.


OH, now I am REALLY jealous!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> I have two FREE tickets for a special showing of the new Harry Potter movie... one day before the official release.


You know, I support everyone around here and really love to read about everyone's successes but ...


----------



## 13500

Daniel Arenson said:


> I have two FREE tickets for a special showing of the new Harry Potter movie... one day before the official release.


So jealous I could...I could...well, I don't know really what I could do seeing as I am not the violent type...but, nonetheless...

Have a great time, but no spoilers for the rest of us!


----------



## Michael Crane

Last night I sold my 40th copy of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES.  And I sold another one this morning.  

Unreal... but in a good way!  Very happy and proud, and appreciate everybody's support!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I broke out of the sales doldrums with one more sale of Halloween Sky. I'm up to six this month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thursday, Friday and Saturday are my best sales days so the beginning of the week slump doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm doing a reading today at The Spinning Wheel over at the Amazon boards. I am doing my horror collection Halloween Sky. It's a little difficult, I have no power at home so I have to go out to find wi-fi. I am at he library right now.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

A new review of _Flaming Dove_:

http://ashleysbookshelf.blogspot.com/2010/11/flaming-dove-by-daniel-arenson.html

Here's a quote from the review:

"It wasn't just a 'fluff' book, it was meant to make you think and it does. Laila is an outcast and he wrote her wonderfully, she was a great character. You feel her heartache and pain. ...Great character development, wonderful imagery, and just great imagination. Just as an aside I absolutely LOVE the cover art for the book as well!
This was an engaging read."


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Congratz on the review, Dan. No congratz on the HP tickets, though. I think you made too many people jealous for that.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Half-Orc said:


> Congratz on the review, Dan. No congratz on the HP tickets, though. I think you made too many people jealous for that.


You mean the prestigious ADVANCE SHOWING of Harry Potter, the one BEFORE the general public gets to see it? The movie described as "the motion picture event of a generation"? The FREE tickets I got for it? Oh... that little thing. No big deal on that one.  *ducks*


----------



## kcmay

A reader on the mobileread forum just posted that he "loved every moment" of The Kinshield Legacy. He went on to say, "It was refreshing to find a fantasy book that wasn't a thousand page brick devoted simply to world-building. The Kinshield Legacy seems much more character driven. It drew me into the tale at a gallop, letting me focus on the cast and their actions / motivations, rather than pages and pages of filler."

Of course, by now I'm swooning.  He finished by telling me:

"This is also the type of book that -- having reached the end -- I would have instantly bought the next installment and kept on reading, and that is perhaps the best compliment I can ever give an author about the book they've written."

My day has been made!


----------



## William Meikle

I've started issuing some short stories at 99 cents, mainly as tasters for the other stuff. But Abominable is taking off for itself, inside #10,000 in the rankings and just got its first review - a 5 star one


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> "This is also the type of book that -- having reached the end -- I would have instantly bought the next installment and kept on reading, and that is perhaps the best compliment I can ever give an author about the book they've written."


Excellent recommendation!


----------



## Michael Crane

For a brief moment, my book was ranked higher than a Stephen King book in the short-story category.












That made my night!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

williemeikle said:


> Abominable is taking off for itself, inside #10,000 in the rankings and just got its first review - a 5 star one


I bet the cover is helping. Not that your others aren't good, but I really like that one.



Michael Crane said:


> For a brief moment, my book was ranked higher than a Stephen King book in the short-story category.


Awesome!


----------



## TimFrost

At No 24 I'm outselling John le Carre and Patricia Cornwell in the UK Kindle Store! And having a right to-and-fro tussle with Dan Brown's 'Lost Symbol' (had him for a few days but he rallied).

It's not just me, the indies are making hay over here right now.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My reason to celebrate today is all you guys, making sales, getting reviews and fan mail. Every good thing that happens to us shows that indies are here to stay.

I was just in the tagging thread and another indie has just published her third book. It got me thinking. If we were trad pubbed, would we have been able to do put out two or three books a year? We all know the answer to that. Absolutely not.

So I just want to celebrate being Indie and helping each other to succeed.

Sorry, I have to do it. Group hug!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So I just want to celebrate being Indie and helping each other to succeed.
> 
> Sorry, I have to do it. Group hug!


Sometimes a hug isn't appreciated, you know


----------



## Gertie Kindle

D.A. Boulter said:


> Sometimes a hug isn't appreciated, you know


I see your point.


----------



## TimFrost

Moving swiftly on ... there's a drink for everyone in here today to celebrate my 500th sale this month.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Congratulations.  I'll have a tall glass of water.


----------



## 13500

I'll have a glass of wine and toast everyone and their successes today. Cheers!

My reason to celebrate is I have a new freelance writing and editing account.  

YAY!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Well not anything huge or such, but I sold my 600th book in 375 days yesterday. I'm happy about that.


----------



## 16205

I agree-- the Abominable book cover is really nice. 

Congratulations to Michael, Tim and John, too!


----------



## 16205

And Karen!


----------



## Steve Silkin

'The Cemetery Vote' sponsors Kindle National Daily today!! http://bit.ly/9QtWng and sales are going nicely!!


----------



## Joseph Rhea

Sometimes a single 4-star review is better than several 5-star ones. 
For example the detailed (600-word!) review of Cyberdrome just given by author/blogger Jon King.
He was able to cut the the heart of the story better than almost anyone else, and I know several authors have asked him for a review of their work after reading his critique of Cyberdrome. I'll put it this way, the 13 5-star reviews I've received so far do wonders for my ego, but Jon's review helped me see my own story from a different--and better--perspective.

The review is titled: "Techno Thriller in the Style of Crichton"

Thanks Jon, and the next round of drinks are on me!


----------



## JenniferBecton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My reason to celebrate today is all you guys, making sales, getting reviews and fan mail. Every good thing that happens to us shows that indies are here to stay.


Woohoo! Amen to that, sister!


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm five copies away from selling 50 of LESSONS.  Woo-hoo!  

And Imogen Rose created a banner for me to use on my day, which is Dec. 2nd.  It looks GREAT!  Can't wait.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Does this count: My agent emailed me and told me she had a nightmare about the creatures in my horror novel. I think it's a pretty good book if it scared an agent.


----------



## kcmay

R. Reed said:


> Does this count: My agent emailed me and told me she had a nightmare about the creatures in my horror novel. I think it's a pretty good book if it scared an agent.


That's awesome!! 

My reason to celebrate: my third (I kept finding typos!) VoV proof arrived from CreateSpace and it looks terrific! I'm ready to place an order for review copies & to sell in the local indie bookstore.


----------



## William Meikle

Berserker hit the top 10 in Smashwords horror best sellers, on day one of its release.

http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1116/popular/0/any/longs


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> Berserker hit the top 10 in Smashwords horror best sellers, on day one of its release.
> 
> http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/1116/popular/0/any/longs


Great cover! Love it!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

There is a new thread over on the main Kindle forum "I've Found a New Favorite Author." I looked at it and thought I wonder who it is. It will probably be some traditional author, but I wish it were me. IT IS ME! This person also left a nice review of Rottweiler Rescue a day or so ago. She says after reading RR she got Eyes even though she doesn't much like western historicals, and she liked it too. I hope to Heaven she never goes near the Romance forum and says so there.


----------



## Basil Sands

My reason to celebrate? I did not slip on the ice in my driveway this morning!  Yes!!


----------



## Cliff Ball

After 5 months, I _finally_ sold a paperback of The Usurper, which was on Amazon. I was beginning to wonder if having a paperback version was a waste of time.


----------



## R. M. Reed

The Red Adept review of Halloween Sky is up on the Amazon page. It doesn't look as lonely and unloved as it did. Now I need more...more!


----------



## daveconifer

The soccer team I coach lost in championship game tonight -- 1-1, OT, 4-3 Penalty kicks.  

What am I celebrating?  Now I'll have time to finish Wrecker...


----------



## theaatkinson

Anamoly is live and I'm launching. That's reason for me to celebrate. I'm pretty pleased with it.
feel free to join the FB party

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=164114400290086


----------



## kcmay

Grace Krispy, to whom I'd sent an ARC of Venom, just posted a "teaser" on her blog, Motherlode. I'm so excited!


----------



## Steve Silkin

Kindleboards author Gabriela Popa just published her interview with me about my meeting with legendary Romanian-born author Cioran! http://therighttopublish.blogspot.com/2010/11/most-agreeable-of-executioners-steve.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Turning Back The Clock has a new cover!


----------



## Judi Coltman

It's 7 a.m. and I'll have a Bloody Mary please - spicy with 3 green olives.

I just found out that my book in sitting at #11 in the Kindle Store for Humor in Parenting & Families!!!! Don't belive me? See for yourself. Just scroll down to stats!
http://www.amazon.com/Just-Everyone-Little-Nuts-ebook/dp/B003ZDO7YY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1290344876&sr=8-2


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

John Fitch V said:


> Turning Back The Clock has a new cover!


*looks around*

Aren't you going to show it off?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Davidjb said:


> Less than three weeks to go before returning home, 4 months in Afghanistan!! To crown that the books have won a gold award on http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3451


Stay safe.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_ received two new Amazon reviews today -- one for four stars earlier this morning, and just now a new five star review. Here's a quote from the latter:



> This was an absolutely fantastic book. I really really enjoyed it. I loved it so much I kept quoting it to my wife. ...The book was pretty much non-stop action with a few flashbacks about the characters, but it never slowed down the pace of the main story line. The ending caught me by surprise as well.


You can read the full review at _Flaming Dove_'s Amazon page.

_Flaming Dove_ now has eleven Amazon reviews with an average 4.5 star ranking.


----------



## Author Eyes

I already mentioned this in another thread, but a rep from a big publisher in Korea contacted me about one of my novels. I sent her the pdf, and offered her my second novel as well. Now she's reading both!


----------



## robertduperre

I finally announced the release of "The Gate", my collection of short stories (with some generous contributions from 4 other talented authors), and - BAM - it sold ten copies.  I didn't sell ten copies of "The Fall" until it had been live for nearly two months!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

robertduperre said:


> I finally announced the release of "The Gate", my collection of short stories (with some generous contributions from 4 other talented authors), and - BAM - it sold ten copies. I didn't sell ten copies of "The Fall" until it had been live for nearly two months!


Congrats, Rob!


----------



## robertduperre

Daniel Arenson said:


> Congrats, Rob!


Thanks, Dan!


----------



## Guest

robertduperre said:


> I finally announced the release of "The Gate", my collection of short stories (with some generous contributions from 4 other talented authors), and - BAM - it sold ten copies. I didn't sell ten copies of "The Fall" until it had been live for nearly two months!


Awesome! You're like Emeril. Bam, kick it up a notch!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

robertduperre said:


> I finally announced the release of "The Gate", my collection of short stories (with some generous contributions from 4 other talented authors), and - BAM - it sold ten copies. I didn't sell ten copies of "The Fall" until it had been live for nearly two months!


Awesome stuff, Rob. I'm very happy that I got to be a part of this collection.


----------



## JenniferBecton

So far this month, I have sold 100 ebooks! 90 percent of them on Kindle. I am in awe....


----------



## Cathymw

Zapstone's newest holiday anthology, which I edited, has sold 17 books in its first two days!  We're fairly certain that the 4,567 ranking is the lowest rank a Zapstone book has had on the US side.


----------



## tbrookside

I'm celebrating because I finally was able to upload my new release, _The Most Extreme Crueltie and Revenge of ******* of Venice_ to the DTP platform.

Now I have to try to avoid driving myself crazy checking to see if Amazon has posted it.


----------



## terryr

Cathymw said:


> Zapstone's newest holiday anthology, which I edited, has sold 17 books in its first two days! We're fairly certain that the 4,567 ranking is the lowest rank a Zapstone book has had on the US side.


We had a GREAT day today... within two minutes of Cathy posting this we had two more sales.  And some nice Kindleboarder said it had a "delicious" cover, which warms the cockles of this cover artist's heart.


----------



## tbrookside

terryr said:


> We had a GREAT day today... within two minutes of Cathy posting this we had two more sales.  And some nice Kindleboarder said it had a "delicious" cover, which warms the cockles of this cover artist's heart.


Are you talking about _Flurries_? With that cover you should have a good month. At the least.


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm only 4 books away from selling my 50th copy of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES.  Taking forever to get there, but I'm sure it'll be soon!


----------



## destill

I don't own an iPad, but my son does. He just sent me a screenshot of iBookstore's top selling humor authors--and my name is on it (very bottom of the image posted below). I had no idea.


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper is featured today on the Indie Spotlight. I submitted it back in September, so if anyone wants to buy the Kindle or any e-book version of it, it's $2.99, not $1.99(which it was in September).


----------



## kcmay

You could shoot Greg an email and let him know the price has changed. I'm sure he'd update that on the page.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I could, but I left a comment there instead, but, its in moderation...


----------



## William Meikle

From the latest 5 star review of THE INVASION on Amazon



> The author isn't as well known as say, Stephen King. But this book was a whole lot better than the previous two King books I have read.


Excuse me while I bask.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williemeikle said:


> From the latest 5 star review of THE INVASION on Amazon
> 
> Excuse me while I bask.


Bask away! That's an awesome testimonial!


----------



## theaatkinson

better than the master? wow, Willie. I mean, really. Wow.

My little piece of celebratory news is that during my FB launch yesterday of Anamoly, I had 149 guests show and over 2176 click throughs. By the end of the day, Anamoly was sitting at #53 in gay/lesbian literature even though it's not technically gay lit...it just has a transgender character.

anyway, that was my excitement. I managed to gift a few indie books. Gave away a Dave Gilglash, a MOnique's out of time, Imogen Rose, and one or two more that I don't remember. Folks seemed ecstatic to get them. Hope you have a couple new fans.

t


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy received another 5-star review on Goodreads! The reader begins by writing,



> Loved every moment of it. It was refreshing to find a fantasy book that wasn't a thousand page brick devoted simply to world-building. The Kinshield Legacy seems much more character driven. It drew me into the tale at a gallop, letting me focus on the cast and their actions / motivations, rather than pages and pages of filler.


/beam


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is ranking nicely tonight:

#49 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
#75 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## R. M. Reed

_Xanthan Gumm_ is now on Bargain eBooks at http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/


----------



## julieannfelicity

I got a fan letter from a 14 year old girl who wrote,



> Thank u for being such an inspiration to girls everywhere. Ur book really says a lot about girls that go through tough situations like that. Whether it's about a girl being pregnant at a young age and having to struggle and raise that baby on her own, or about an abuseive, alcoholic dad, that cant control himself and his enabling wife. Anyways, I just wanted to say I found ur FB page and wanted u to know that I look forward too more of ur books. I'm a writer to ...


Then she went on to ask how I keep all of my stories straight, because she has a hard time keeping her thoughts in one book. I e-mailed her back, thanking her for such a wonderful e-mail and asked her if I could post her e-mail on my website. I also answered some of her questions about writing, how they pertain to me, and offered some suggestions. I have to admit, this has really made my day today!

I also excited to say that I'm still going strong with writing _From Heaven_, and posted the first three chapters (well ... the Preface and first two chapters) on my website. I've received a few excellent comments and will hopefully be making some changes (which I will update my site when they're done).

Anyways ... that's my news for the day. 

Happy Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## div

We brought our newest member of the family home today. His name is Clark, he's a 13 week old 4 lbs. Shih Tzu puppy. He hasn't met the cats yet but they know he's here!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got a facebook message from one of my teachers at my high school (where I've donated all my books).



> You are getting a big fan base here. I get such a kick out of watching students check out your books. I talked to one student, Kaesha Moller, and she was raving about how she loves your writing. Mrs. B. really wants you to come and talk and meet these kids. You are a celebrity!


 

David Dalglish


----------



## Debra L Martin

I got a great review for _The Quest for Nobility_ from Isabela Morales from The Scattering.
http://thescattering.wordpress.com/2010/11/23/verdict-the-quest-for-nobility/

She writes 2 posts about the book and in the second one she compares the book to Harry Potter. Now really, if I could just have a fraction of those sales figures, I'd be a happy girl....

Deb


----------



## J.M Pierce

julieannfelicity said:


> I got a fan letter from a 14 year old girl who wrote,
> 
> Then she went on to ask how I keep all of my stories straight, because she has a hard time keeping her thoughts in one book. I e-mailed her back, thanking her for such a wonderful e-mail and asked her if I could post her e-mail on my website. I also answered some of her questions about writing, how they pertain to me, and offered some suggestions. I have to admit, this has really made my day today!
> 
> I also excited to say that I'm still going strong with writing _From Heaven_, and posted the first three chapters (well ... the Preface and first two chapters) on my website. I've received a few excellent comments and will hopefully be making some changes (which I will update my site when they're done).
> 
> Anyways ... that's my news for the day.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


That is awesome! Talk about something to be thankful for.

For myself, I just realized that yesterday I sold the 400th copy of Failing Test! It's not on a rocket ride, but doing okay. I'm thankful for my readers and all of my friends here on the KB. Thanks, everyone, for being you.


----------



## robertduperre

julieannfelicity said:


> I got a fan letter from a 14 year old girl who wrote,
> 
> Then she went on to ask how I keep all of my stories straight, because she has a hard time keeping her thoughts in one book. I e-mailed her back, thanking her for such a wonderful e-mail and asked her if I could post her e-mail on my website. I also answered some of her questions about writing, how they pertain to me, and offered some suggestions. I have to admit, this has really made my day today!
> 
> I also excited to say that I'm still going strong with writing _From Heaven_, and posted the first three chapters (well ... the Preface and first two chapters) on my website. I've received a few excellent comments and will hopefully be making some changes (which I will update my site when they're done).
> 
> Anyways ... that's my news for the day.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


That's fantastic, Julie!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I just got a fab. email from a reader, with a photo of of her and several co-workers all holding up print copies of and/or e-readers showing my books. You can probably see my smile from where you're sitting.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

julieannfelicity said:


> I got a fan letter from a 14 year old girl who wrote,
> 
> Then she went on to ask how I keep all of my stories straight, because she has a hard time keeping her thoughts in one book. I e-mailed her back, thanking her for such a wonderful e-mail and asked her if I could post her e-mail on my website. I also answered some of her questions about writing, how they pertain to me, and offered some suggestions. I have to admit, this has really made my day today!
> 
> I also excited to say that I'm still going strong with writing _From Heaven_, and posted the first three chapters (well ... the Preface and first two chapters) on my website. I've received a few excellent comments and will hopefully be making some changes (which I will update my site when they're done).
> 
> Anyways ... that's my news for the day.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


That's wonderful, Julie - a really special fan letter.


----------



## Blodwyn

I successfully defended my dissertation today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's quite an accomplishment, Blodwyn. Congrats.

I'm celebrating my beautiful (in my eyes anyway) banner ad here on KB.


----------



## kcmay

Blodwyn said:


> I successfully defended my dissertation today.


Awesome accomplishment! Congrats!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Thank you, Shayne, Rob and J. M.!  It was really unexpected and really made my day! 

Congrats to you also J. M.!  400 sales is wicked awesome!!  A toast to 400 more soon!  
Also congrats to you, Shayne!  It's such a great feeling hearing someone appreciates your work!

Also congrats to David, Deb, Blodwyn, Div and everyone!  

Div, are you going to post pictures in the Pet's thread?


----------



## Blodwyn

Thank you! And congrats to everyone on your fantastic accomplishments as well. If you're in the US I hope you have lovely Thanksgivings!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove sold its 250th copy today.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just had a fan this post on my fanpage on Facebook:



> I just finished reading Shadows of Grace & I have to say amazing ! Not since David & Leigh Eddings have I been this hooked on a series of fantasy books.


w00t

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ received a new five-star review on Amazon. It now has 12 reviews averaging 4.5 stars.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Just received a 5 Star Review on SyriaSays.com for Crescent Rising and a new 5 Star review on Blank Slate...

...and my Kindle WiFi Giveaway today and Sunday is keeping me tied to the computer all day- I hope it keeps going! http://zackhamric.blogspot.com/

Zack


----------



## William Meikle

THE VALLEY, THE INVASION and ISLAND LIFE are all in the top 20 today in 

Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult Horror


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island _is featured today at Pixel of Ink!

http://www.pixelofink.com/2010/11/black-friday-kindle-book-sale.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Firefly Island -- listed today among Kindle's bestselling epic fantasy novels.


----------



## William Meikle

Abominable just hit the top 100 in Kindle horror -- not bad for a wee Yeti short story


----------



## iamstoryteller

I have many reasons to celebrate this week. First I came back from a short trip to attend a memorial service and discovered I had a few sales of my book. 

Then I had a few positive replies to submissions for review of the book. 

Then I got a date for KD nation for sponsorship - Feb. 3!!

THEN I was given an early Christmas present from my kids ~ a brand new Kindle! I've seen my work on an iPad or two but hadn't seen it on Kindle. Was the first one I synced from KD for PC. 

And now I am having fun downloading a few of my 'wish list' items. 

Whew! Can't take much more celebration.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island_ is ranking rather nicely tonight. After 17 sales so far today:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,193 Paid in Kindle Store
#62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fantasy > Epic
#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## LCEvans

I got a brand new Amazon 5 star review for We Interrupt This Date. And today I'm featured on The Indie Spotlight with Jobless Recovery. Greg and Ed do such a nice job with the Spotlight. I've discovered some great books and authors there and I hope to be discovered as well.


----------



## robertduperre

That's awesome, LC!  They do do a good job.

And I love your site, by the way.  Very polished.  It's one of the things I struggle most with.

(Oh, and I finally mailed the book out today, by the way.  Sorry it took a bit.  Didn't have a chance to hit the posty with the holiday this week...)


----------



## 13893

I woke up this morning to find I have now sold 201 copies of _Space Junque_. If I sell 6 more this month, it will be the first time I've sold 100 in a month.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

LKRigel said:


> I woke up this morning to find I have now sold 201 copies of _Space Junque_. If I sell 6 more this month, it will be the first time I've sold 100 in a month.


w00t! I hope it keep snowballing for you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LKRigel said:


> I woke up this morning to find I have now sold 201 copies of _Space Junque_. If I sell 6 more this month, it will be the first time I've sold 100 in a month.


Way to go!

I've been so busy writing and holidaying that I missed the countdown to the 1000 books sold. I'm at 1,008, including paperbacks.

Since my banner ad on Tuesday, I've sold 28 and barely had a chance to promote the ad. That's nearly twice as much as I sold all the week before. And, I've just surpassed my all time record high month even with a dismal two weeks the first of the month.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ received its 13th Amazon review over night.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove_ received its 13th Amazon review over night.


Congrats. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I'm interviewed today at author Jaidis Shaw's blog. I talk about my fantasy novel _Flaming Dove_, storytelling, and cookies. Take a look:

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/2010/11/28/featured-author-daniel-arenson/


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I'm celebrating because I've finished and uploaded to YouTube my mini-movie about Edna White.

Never heard of her? Well, that's why I did it. Edna White (1892 - 1992) was one of the foremost trumpet soloists in the United States during the first half of the 20th Century. She recorded for Edison, starred in vaudeville, and in 1949 played the first trumpet recital ever in Carnegie Hall.

You can see and hear Edna White on YouTube


----------



## Daniel Arenson

SFBook.com reviewed _Flaming Dove_ today. They write, "_Flaming Dove_ is an energetic, fun and fluid tale of Armageddon gone wrong, with richly crafted prose and engaging, larger than life characters, recommended."

Read the full review here: http://sfbook.com/flaming-dove.htm

Also, today I sold my 1700th book. I'm waiting for the big 2000.

Daniel


----------



## Guest

Daniel Arenson said:


> SFBook.com reviewed _Flaming Dove_ today. They write, "_Flaming Dove_ is an energetic, fun and fluid tale of Armageddon gone wrong, with richly crafted prose and engaging, larger than life characters, recommended."
> 
> Read the full review here: http://sfbook.com/flaming-dove.htm
> 
> Also, today I sold my 1700th book. I'm waiting for the big 2000.
> 
> Daniel


Awesome! Sounds like a double win there.


----------



## Zack Hamric

Just completed my final Kindle WiFi Giveaway for the weekend...and the winner is one of our very own Kindleboard Authors...If you entered...and are a little curious about whether you won...here's the video! View My Video


----------



## Kathelm

Just checked my Createspace account, and the paperback version of my book crossed the Royalty Payment threshold for the first time.  Selling a few books now and then is great.  Getting paid for them is better.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Celebrating all 10 of my formerly out-of-print historical romances going "live" on Kindle!  What a cool time to be an author.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wow, lots of good stuff going on for everyone. Congratulations to all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Miriam Minger said:


> Celebrating all 10 of my formerly out-of-print historical romances going "live" on Kindle! What a cool time to be an author.


You have some very professional looking covers, and I like how you've maintained your brand. I hope you do well with these!


----------



## jbh13md

Amazon paid me!


----------



## JoeMitchell

jbh13md said:


> Amazon paid me!


Yes, me too. All of us who sold books three months ago.

So many good things happening to so many people here... Congrats to everyone!

I'm coming up on a major milestone myself. Three more kindle sales and I'll have 200 for this month. Yay Shard Mountain!


----------



## daveconifer

I'm finally going to finish my new one, either tonight or tomorrow night.  First word was written last March.  As expected, soccer season slowed me down.  Of course, it's only a first draft.  I don't think it'll be ready for prime time until mid winter because I need to get some help with the cover and I'm considering a professional edit...


----------



## Mel Comley

I'm celebrating the fact that Normandy hasn't been hit by snow so far!  

Mel


----------



## Free books for Kindle

Passed my 500th sale over the weekend. Just passed my 700th sale today.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Two reasons to celebrate.  First reason, I'm only four books away from selling my first 100 on kindle.  I know that's small beans compared to some of you, but I'm excited.  Over half of those were from this month alone, so it's been a great month for me.  The second reason, I got an email from a reviewer yesterday telling me I was one of her favorite authors.  What an ego booster!  Never deleting that sucker! LOL.


----------



## terrireid

My newest book - Good Tidings - A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery (book 2) has been available since last Wednesday evening and has already sold 100 copies!!!!!!  It's also received five 5-star reviews.  I am amazed and delighted!!!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Valmore Daniels said:


> You have some very professional looking covers, and I like how you've maintained your brand. I hope you do well with these!


Thanks so much! I'm very happy with my covers and also my website for Walker Publishing, www.walkerpublishing.net. Took alot of work, but we got there at last.

Miriam


----------



## kcmay

I clicked the Publish button for my latest novel! woot!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Our friend Jess Billings reviewed my novel Flaming Dove. She called it "tragically beautiful" and gave it five stars.

Take a look: http://www.amazon.com/Flaming-Dove-Dark-Fantasy-ebook/dp/B004089EPA


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> I clicked the Publish button for my latest novel! woot!


w000000t!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I just sold my 100th ebook for the month.  This is the first time I've reached that number in a single month.  Hazzah!


----------



## Guest

Daniel Pyle said:


> I just sold my 100th ebook for the month. This is the first time I've reached that number in a single month. Hazzah!


Nice!

Me: I got a great job selling crack to third graders.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Daniel Pyle said:


> I just sold my 100th ebook for the month. This is the first time I've reached that number in a single month. Hazzah!


Congrats Daniel! And thanks for wishing me luck in reaching 200 sales this month. I did it!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

foreverjuly said:


> Nice!
> 
> Me: I got a great job selling crack to third graders.





JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats Daniel!


Thanks, guys!



JoeMitchell said:


> And thanks for wishing me luck in reaching 200 sales this month. I did it!


Awesome! Good job.


----------



## robertduperre

Daniel Pyle said:


> I just sold my 100th ebook for the month. This is the first time I've reached that number in a single month. Hazzah!


Congrats, Dan! I'm right alongside you on that one...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I woke up this morning to nine sales. NINE! I usually have 1 or 2 or even none in the morning. What a week this has been. I just surpassed my royalties for July, which was my highest paid month ever. 

And the good news keeps rolling on from all you guys. Do you think maybe we're getting the hang of this thing?


----------



## JoeMitchell

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I woke up this morning to nine sales. NINE! I usually have 1 or 2 or even none in the morning. What a week this has been. I just surpassed my royalties for July, which was my highest paid month ever.
> 
> And the good news keeps rolling on from all you guys. Do you think maybe we're getting the hang of this thing?


I had a weird sales bump yesterday too, with 15 kindle sales in one day, a record for me. Maybe it's a bump from black friday weekend?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

foreverjuly said:


> Nice!
> 
> Me: I got a great job selling crack to third graders.


So you work at a games store selling Pokemon cards now? Nice!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> So you work at a games store selling Pokemon cards now? Nice!


Pokemon is my grandson's life.


----------



## R. M. Reed

My sales have been stuck for a couple of weeks, but in the last twenty four hours I sold one more Halloween Sky. That's 8 for the month, unless I get another one today.

Question: When people report their 50th or 500th sale, how do they know the exact number? I don't think Amazon reports a grand total. Do you write down the sales at the end of each month and add them up?


----------



## Daniel Pyle

R. Reed said:


> My sales have been stuck for a couple of weeks, but in the last twenty four hours I sold one more Halloween Sky. That's 8 for the month, unless I get another one today.
> 
> Question: When people report their 50th or 500th sale, how do they know the exact number? I don't think Amazon reports a grand total. Do you write down the sales at the end of each month and add them up?


I keep a spreadsheet in Numbers on my iPad. I know others use Excel. Once you have the formulas set up, keeping track of your totals is as easy as plugging in your monthly (or weekly, or&#8230;ahem&#8230;hourly) sales.


----------



## RachelHowzell

I'm celebrating because I've now gained five Amazon reviews -- each giving _The View from Here _five stars! They like it, they really like it! And I'm also THRILLED that Nina Sankovitch from ReadAllDay.com and The Huffington Post has agreed to review my book.

No matter how many stories you write, how many novels you publish, the fear of rejection or being ignored never leaves. It's nice to have the pendulum swing the other way sometimes.

Rachel

The View from Here


----------



## terrireid

RachelHowzell said:


> I'm celebrating because I've now gained five Amazon reviews -- each giving _The View from Here _five stars! They like it, they really like it! And I'm also THRILLED that Nina Sankovitch from ReadAllDay.com and The Huffington Post has agreed to review my book.
> 
> No matter how many stories you write, how many novels you publish, the fear of rejection or being ignored never leaves. It's nice to have the pendulum swing the other way sometimes.
> 
> Rachel
> 
> The View from Here


I agree!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## destill

R. Reed said:


> Question: When people report their 50th or 500th sale, how do they know the exact number? I don't think Amazon reports a grand total. Do you write down the sales at the end of each month and add them up?


I've wondered the same thing. I guess we can see Amazon sales by the month, but many sellers report only quarterly. I'm 8 books away from breaking my goal of 100 Amazon sales this month (as those are the only ones I can see). Looks like, short of a miracle, I might not make it. I'm not running any advertising this month. And the holiday weekend was pretty slow. Nonetheless, I'm grateful for EVERY reader who made a purchase!


----------



## terrireid

destill said:


> I've wondered the same thing. I guess we can see Amazon sales by the month, but many sellers report only quarterly. I'm 8 books away from breaking my goal of 100 Amazon sales this month (as those are the only ones I can see). Looks like, short of a miracle, I might not make it. I'm not running any advertising this month. And the holiday weekend was pretty slow. Nonetheless, I'm grateful for EVERY reader who made a purchase!


On the DTP site they also list your prior months royalties - if you click on that you can download excell spreadsheets that list your sales by month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You also might want to check out the six weeks sales report. That separates out foreign sales since we only get 35% on those which is a nice breakdown. It updates late Saturday night so you don't have to wait for your monthly report on the 15th.

I've been having a problem getting an answer from dtp support. Twice I've emailed them. The first time they told me my account doesn't exist. The second time they said they were referring my business proposal to the proper department but don't hold my breath. Since my question had nothing to do with any kind of business proposal and I've had the same account for 15 years, I was understandably miffed. 

I clicked the link for them to call me back and actually talked to a very lovely young lady. She needed the ASIN's of my books and I called them off to her. When I got to the third one she said, Oh, that's on my wish list! and then said I had very good sales rankings. 

That was so neat.


----------



## Guest

Third book of my series just went live!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Third book of my series just went live!


And it's a FANTASTIC cover!


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> And it's a FANTASTIC cover!


Thanks, Valmore! Yeah, I'm surprised it came out that well. The idea to flip it around and crop it was key, and then my friend did a great job with the lettering. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When I got to the third one she said, Oh, that's on my wish list!


That is so cool!


----------



## Dana Taylor

I finally got under #10,000 in the Amazon rating yesterday.  Everybody cheer!

Dana


----------



## terrireid

Dana Taylor said:


> I finally got under #10,000 in the Amazon rating yesterday. Everybody cheer!
> 
> Dana


Go you!!!!


----------



## 13893

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, Valmore! Yeah, I'm surprised it came out that well. The idea to flip it around and crop it was key, and then my friend did a great job with the lettering. Couldn't be happier!


bought it!

fantastic cover -- but I've already said that. Good luck!!


----------



## Guest

LKRigel said:


> bought it!
> 
> fantastic cover -- but I've already said that. Good luck!!


Ooo! My first sale on Amazon (I almost slid out of my chair when I saw someone had bought it on BN before I'd even announced it)!

Thanks! You could have a pretty awesome reading frenzy running straight through all three books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> Third book of my series just went live!


Congratulations, Jason and good luck. That cover is unbelievably fantastic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dana Taylor said:


> I finally got under #10,000 in the Amazon rating yesterday. Everybody cheer!
> 
> Dana












Truly a momentous occasion!


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congratulations, Jason and good luck. That cover is unbelievably fantastic.


Thanks, Gertie! How has your month been?


----------



## RachelHowzell

terrireid said:


> I agree!!! Congrats!!!


Thanks, Terri!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I had slightly over 50 sales of my novels on Kindle this month, which was twice as many as last month. It happened over a two week period in the middle of this month, and then screeched to a halt. I was hoping to have 30 sales of the two that were selling the most, that way I could average 1 a day, but fell short by 9 for one and 12 for the other. Still, it was a very good month, and I hope that in December I mysteriously get 100 sales!


----------



## 13893

foreverjuly said:


> Ooo! My first sale on Amazon (I almost slid out of my chair when I saw someone had bought it on BN before I'd even announced it)!
> 
> Thanks! You could have a pretty awesome reading frenzy running straight through all three books.


I'm going to read them, 1, 2, 3, as soon as Spiderwork goes up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, Gertie! How has your month been?


Except for months when I had a new release, this is my highest month both for sales and royalties. I'll have a new one coming out mid-December so I hope to have a good one next month, too.


----------



## Guest

LKRigel said:


> I'm going to read them, 1, 2, 3, as soon as Spiderwork goes up.


Does this mean you're never going to read them?


----------



## JenniferBecton

Forgive the premature celebration, but I can't hold it in much longer.

I am 12 sales away from reaching 500! WOOOHOO!!


----------



## terryr

My brother (the one and only, stuck in a hospital in Alaska with fractures and bone cancer), got a Kindle. And got my books. And the first one he read was Discovery. I was stunned... sure it's a romance where a guy is pretty much the main POV character and not the girl... but it's still a romance. (Although five other guys I know of read and liked it, too.) But this is my *brother*. He was going on and on about it. It was very nice. (It only took him what...nearly ten years, to read one of my books.) LOL. I'm trying to convince him to try a few other KB authors.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

That's great, Terry


----------



## Cathymw

That's very nice to hear, Terry.

And I'm glad he's found some entertainment while he's in the hospital.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

I know I've missed some goings-on here this week, since I decided to take a crash college course in Geology (why   - I'll be done with it in less than three weeks), but I can see some folks here are having great months.

This is my first month of triple digit sales - woo hoo!  Not only can I pay the phone bill, but the satellite internet and take the better half out for dinner . . . Oh, wait, I have to buy books for next quarter.   (*thunks self in forehead*)


----------



## Cliff Ball

So far, my sales since I really began to seriously promote my novels since August, has hit 200 as of today just for this year. In the previous two years I barely did anything for Out of Time, and managed to sell 77, most of which were paperbacks before e-books were popular. I wonder if I can sell 800 more by the end of the year?


----------



## Cathymw

Very cool numbers for both of you.

And N. Gemini, it's cool you can pay *any* bills with book royalties.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I've got two reasons to celebrate. I made it through NaNoWriMo, and a trip to a kidney specialist on Monday revealed that some strange results in some tests 6 weeks ago have now returned to normal after a change in diet and more exercise, so I don't have any ongoing kidney issues. Yay!


----------



## kcmay

My newest novel is officially published on Amazon (yay) although stuff like the description isn't there yet. :/ 

P.S. I just got a new review on TKL -- a four-star from a top 500 reviewer which thrills me! He begins by saying, "This book was one of the best First Books by a new author I have been privileged to read and review. I liked the characterizations- the good Guys are good guys no doubt, but aren't Goody-Two-shoes by any means. The hero- a "Warrant Knight" is brave and honorable, but also uncouth & crude at times."

YAY! He asked me to keep him in mind for the sequel.


----------



## 13893

foreverjuly said:


> Does this mean you're never going to read them?


ha
ha
ha


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

jasonga said:


> I've got two reasons to celebrate. I made it through NaNoWriMo, and a trip to a kidney specialist on Monday revealed that some strange results in some tests 6 weeks ago have now returned to normal after a change in diet and more exercise, so I don't have any ongoing kidney issues. Yay!


That is indeed excellent, Jason. Nothing's more important than your health. Glad it cleared up with just simple changes.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Finished the final revision on my current WIP (a dark urban fantasy), now just to do one more proofread before sending it off to the editor


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats, Valmore! Another book to fly up the charts. 

Failing Test received a very nice 5 star review yesterday. You can see it here: http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/

FT also received a three star rating on Goodreads of which I'm happy about as well.

Last month was a great month for me. FT seems to be taking off nicely, and Duality, while having a slow start, has had some really nice feedback and a couple of great reviews.

Happy Holidays!

J.M.


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> Finished the final revision on my current WIP (a dark urban fantasy), now just to do one more proofread before sending it off to the editor


Oh, it's fantasy?! What is it about? Congrats on your progress!



J.M. Pierce said:


> Congrats, Valmore! Another book to fly up the charts.
> 
> Failing Test received a very nice 5 star review yesterday. You can see it here: http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/
> 
> FT also received a three star rating on Goodreads of which I'm happy about as well.
> 
> Last month was a great month for me. FT seems to be taking off nicely, and Duality, while having a slow start, has had some really nice feedback and a couple of great reviews.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> 
> J.M.


That's great J.M.! FT does have a strong rank going right now. I hope December's even better for you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So many good things going on for everyone. May it continue through the new year and well beyond.

I'm on track with my WiP. Got another 1100 done yesterday, but I have to up that a bit if I'm going to finish by next week.


----------



## div

Two reasons today:

I received my first royalty payment AND I sold my first book across the pond!!!  The brown line of shame is gone!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Oh, it's fantasy?! What is it about? Congrats on your progress!


Thanks for asking, Jason! It's the first of a five-book series.

Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.

Darcy Anderson has a dark gift she has hidden all her life: whenever she experiences extreme emotions, objects around her burst into flame. Returning home after a ten-year absence, she tries to rebuild her life, but when a man from her past seeks revenge, she must learn to control her power before she destroys everyone she loves.

Tentative release February 2011 (if all goes well with the editing process).


----------



## kcmay

Valmore, that sounds like another run-away hit to me!


----------



## Maud Muller

I checked Fictionwise.com yesterday and my novella, Confessions of a Liberal Lover, was ranked #1 for books published by Red Rose Publishing and #10 for Mainstream Fiction e-books. Don't know how significant it is in terms of sales but it sure made me feel good.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> Valmore, that sounds like another run-away hit to me!


Stop! You're making me blush. (No, go on ...  )


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> Thanks for asking, Jason! It's the first of a five-book series.
> 
> Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.
> 
> Darcy Anderson has a dark gift she has hidden all her life: whenever she experiences extreme emotions, objects around her burst into flame. Returning home after a ten-year absence, she tries to rebuild her life, but when a man from her past seeks revenge, she must learn to control her power before she destroys everyone she loves.
> 
> Tentative release February 2011 (if all goes well with the editing process).


I'll buy a copy. I do get into that sort of stuff, which is sort of similar to my series. Let me tell you, five books is a looong haul. You've got your work cut out for you. How violent is it? How's the age range? We could potentially do a lot of promo stuff together and maybe I could give you a leg up into the fantasy realm.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> I'll buy a copy. I do get into that sort of stuff, which is sort of similar to my series. Let me tell you, five books is a looong haul. You've got your work cut out for you. How violent is it? How's the age range? We could potentially do a lot of promo stuff together and maybe I could give you a leg up into the fantasy realm.


* contains mild language, mature subject matter, and scenes of violence intended for an adult audience. (Nothing gratuitious, but I don't pull punches in this one).

I have the second book completely outlined, and will start working on the first draft after I finish the sequel to Forbidden The Stars. I have research notes and the basic themes for the last three, as well as a definitive conclusion to the series.

As for cross-promotion, that sounds very interesting. When I get closer to the ARC date, I hope you don't mind if I PM you with a few ideas.


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> * contains mild language, mature subject matter, and scenes of violence intended for an adult audience. (Nothing gratuitious, but I don't pull punches in this one).
> 
> I have the second book completely outlined, and will start working on the first draft after I finish the sequel to Forbidden The Stars. I have research notes and the basic themes for the last three, as well as a definitive conclusion to the series.
> 
> As for cross-promotion, that sounds very interesting. When I get closer to the ARC date, I hope you don't mind if I PM you with a few ideas.


Hmm, I'd probably have to take a look and see how well they'd mesh and what we could do. My series really is YA. I could definitely point you in the direction of some reviewers though. Who knows, maybe some kind of big superpowers promotion with a handful of authors would be good. Do PM me with any plans or ideas. Hope things go well with your editor, Valmore!


----------



## terrireid

All three of my books are in the top twenty Kindle list for Ghosts.


----------



## Debra L Martin

Today is the first day that I offered Sponsorships on my blog, Two Ends of the Pen. I'm so excited that some of my fellow authors have taken me up on my offer. Last spring I started offering my fellow authors interviews, guest posts and new releases as my way of paying it forward. Now, they're paying me back - This is just so cool!

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/p/become-sponsor.html


----------



## Zack Hamric

This milestone almost slipped right by me...but Crescent Rising hit over 1,100 copies sold since July...(No, I'm not counting the 3 I sold in June...

...and I just uploaded a fairly major edit to cure a few nagging problems...

Zack


----------



## kcmay

The Venom of Vipers received a wonderful new review on kindlebooksreviewed.com! WOOT!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> That is indeed excellent, Jason. Nothing's more important than your health. Glad it cleared up with just simple changes.


I hadn't realised how worried I was about it until I had left the specialists and called my wife to tell her the good news. Then I started walking a few blocls to run some errands, and realised I was smiling like a loon and had a spring in my step. 



Valmore Daniels said:


> Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.


This sounds fantastic - I'll be buying a copy as soon as it's out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Deb Martin said:


> Today is the first day that I offered Sponsorships on my blog, Two Ends of the Pen. I'm so excited that some of my fellow authors have taken me up on my offer. Last spring I started offering my fellow authors interviews, guest posts and new releases as my way of paying it forward. Now, they're paying me back - This is just so cool!
> 
> http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/p/become-sponsor.html


Just emailed you, Deb.


----------



## terrireid

jasonga said:


> I hadn't realised how worried I was about it until I had left the specialists and called my wife to tell her the good news. Then I started walking a few blocls to run some errands, and realised I was smiling like a loon and had a spring in my step.


Nice!! This really is good news!


----------



## theaatkinson

my little celebration is that RedAdept gave OIT 4.5 stars overall. I was pretty nervous the night before it came out, and I was over the moon all day yesterday with relief. I didn't think I'd have that strong a reaction.


----------



## Luke King

My celebration - I've sold 16 copies of Koenig's World at Smashwords (none at Amazon), but in even bigger news, my brother is coming to stay for Christmas.


----------



## terrireid

Luke King said:


> My celebration - I've sold 16 copies of Koenig's World at Smashwords (none at Amazon), but in even bigger news, my brother is coming to stay for Christmas.


Nice! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I want to thank Steven Hawk for volunteering to re-do my covers. He gave me 6 different versions of The Usurper, and one of Shattered Earth, and Out of Time. They're in my signature link now. I wasn't sure having such large font was all that good of an idea when I was fixing them up originally, but, now I see that it is a good idea. Thanks again Steve!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Cliff Ball said:


> I want to thank Steven Hawk for volunteering to re-do my covers.


The new covers look great!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Gave away a few Kindle books today. I was happy with that.


----------



## Cliff Ball

jasonga said:


> The new covers look great!


Thanks! I think so too.


----------



## kcmay

Venom got another 5-star review on Amazon today!    Carol Davis Luce is a terrific mystery writer who was my mentor for Kinshield and helped me with the first draft of Venom, too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I finally reached a point in my WiP today where I could clearly see my path to the end. I think I'm on target for a 12/15 release.


----------



## terrireid

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I finally reached a point in my WiP today where I could clearly see my path to the end. I think I'm on target for a 12/15 release.


Congrats!


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I finished the 'missing' scene for my second novel and my first paranormal romance. It has been six months of crazy life and no time to write - until this week.

I feel so relieved!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Awesome new 5-star review for Land of Ash!


----------



## kcmay

My Goodreads dashboard shows 4 people currently reading The Venom of Vipers! Weeee!


----------



## J.M Pierce

kcmay said:


> My Goodreads dashboard shows 4 people currently reading The Venom of Vipers! Weeee!


How cool is that? Venom sure looks like it's doing well. Congrats.

J.M.


----------



## robertduperre

Come check out Lynn, Thea, and myself on Bookchatter, tonight at 9:00.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

robertduperre said:


> Come check out Lynn, Thea, and myself on Bookchatter, tonight at 9:00.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


Is it 9:00 Eastern?


----------



## Mark Adair

My new suspense novel, The Father's Child, is now available on Kindle! Already have a couple 5 star reviews available at http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/product-reviews/B004DCB3W0/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending! Cheers!


----------



## J.M Pierce

markadair said:


> My new suspense novel, The Father's Child, is now available on Kindle! Already have a couple 5 star reviews available at http://www.amazon.com/The-Fathers-Child-ebook/product-reviews/B004DCB3W0/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_summary?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending! Cheers!


Congrats and welcome to the Boards!

J.M.


----------



## kcmay

robertduperre said:


> Come check out Lynn, Thea, and myself on Bookchatter, tonight at 9:00.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


I won't get to listen live, as the ACC Championship football game will be on (Go Noles!), but good luck! I hope you have as much fun doing it as I had. Let us know the recorded episode's URL so we can tune in later.


----------



## Mark Adair

Thanks J.M. I'm new to the Kindleboards world...still trying to find my way around. Interesting place - all kindle, all the time. Cheers!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My Brown Bar of Shame disappeared with a few sales today from being on both The Frugal eReader and Indie Books blog.

Now, I only need a little less than 40 more sales of that (on Kindle) to get over 100. Anyone with over a couple hundred sales want to transfer some of theirs to me?  j/k


----------



## JoeMitchell

Shard Mountain just received its first AmazonUK reader review, and it's 5 stars!  I hope this will help UK people make up their minds to take a chance on my novel.  Getting my first reviews in the US really helped get the ball rolling over here.

I started last month estimating 5 sales per day in the US.  By the end of the month it averaged to 7.  I wondered what kind of crazy numbers should I expect this month?  Well, it's the 4th and I have 43 now.  One more tonight, and I'm averaging 11 sales per day.  I broke 200 kindle sales last month for the first time.  Maybe this month it'll be 300?  If the average holds up, and of course I don't expect it to, I might actually hit that milestone by January.

Some month I'm going have less sales than the previous month.  I don't know when, but it'll probably bum me out if I don't have a second book out before then.


----------



## Mark Adair

Nice numbers, Joe. I'd like get into the UK market as well. Good luck.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nothing in particular for me to celebrate today except everyone else's celebrations. Mind if I tag along?










Good going, everyone!


----------



## Guest

JoeMitchell said:


> Shard Mountain just received its first AmazonUK reader review, and it's 5 stars! I hope this will help UK people make up their minds to take a chance on my novel. Getting my first reviews in the US really helped get the ball rolling over here.
> 
> I started last month estimating 5 sales per day in the US. By the end of the month it averaged to 7. I wondered what kind of crazy numbers should I expect this month? Well, it's the 4th and I have 43 now. One more tonight, and I'm averaging 11 sales per day. I broke 200 kindle sales last month for the first time. Maybe this month it'll be 300? If the average holds up, and of course I don't expect it to, I might actually hit that milestone by January.
> 
> Some month I'm going have less sales than the previous month. I don't know when, but it'll probably bum me out if I don't have a second book out before then.


I'm actually seeing a similar effect. I'd love to see it hold on too. Here's hoping!


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> I'm actually seeing a similar effect. I'd love to see it hold on too. Here's hoping!


diddo.

Margaret, you can hang out with me any time!


----------



## kcmay

TKL is back in the top 100 in a category:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #9,711 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #99 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology



But Venom hit the top 100 in the UK for two thriller categories:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #20,676 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #63 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Technothrillers

Surprise, surprise! ONE sale did that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

UK sales have picked up again. In fact, Only In My Dreams is ranked

#4 in Books > Fiction > Women Writers & Fiction > Short Stories
#5 in Books > Romance > Short Stories 

#595 overall.


----------



## Michael Crane

Sold 2 books overnight.  Not only that, but I've now sold my 60th copy of LESSONS.  

I also finished LESSONS II: ANOTHER MORBID DRABBLE COLLECTION yesterday.  Waiting on cover art for it, and I'll be releasing it early January so I'll have something out for 2011 immediately.


----------



## 13500

Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

I have a bunch of reasons to celebrate:


I just found out I won a Kindle!
I got a couple of UK sales over the weekend, so my UK BBoS is finally gone for the month.
As of today, I've gone a full month with no no-sale days. (I should go add that to the streak thread.)
I got the Christmas lights up over the weekend without falling off the roof.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Pyle said:


> I have a bunch of reasons to celebrate:
> 
> 
> I just found out I won a Kindle!
> I got a couple of UK sales over the weekend, so my UK BBoS is finally gone for the month.
> As of today, I've gone a full month with no no-sale days. (I should go add that to the streak thread.)
> I got the Christmas lights up over the weekend without falling off the roof.


#4 is most important, Daniel, because if you fell off the roof, you might not be around to enjoy the first three.


----------



## Guest

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> #4 is most important, Daniel, because if you fell off the roof, you might not be around to enjoy the first three.


Unless he fell on the mailman who was delivering the kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

foreverjuly said:


> Unless he fell on the mailman who was delivering the kindle.


Then he couldn't enjoy the Kindle because it would be broken. Then he wouldn't enjoy anything else ever again because the mailman would sue him and not only take everything he has, but all future royalties and kindles as well.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Actually, if he fell off, he might be able to spend LOTS of time reading on his new Kindle.


----------



## Cathymw

LOL to the posters above.

Daniel, I'm glad you are safe and sound after hanging the lights, and very cool on the other points, especially no no-sale days!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I found a 5-star rating on my World Cup short story Vuvuzombie on Nook today!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> #4 is most important, Daniel, because if you fell off the roof, you might not be around to enjoy the first three.





foreverjuly said:


> Unless he fell on the mailman who was delivering the kindle.





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Then he couldn't enjoy the Kindle because it would be broken. Then he wouldn't enjoy anything else ever again because the mailman would sue him and not only take everything he has, but all future royalties and kindles as well.





Daniel Arenson said:


> Actually, if he fell off, he might be able to spend LOTS of time reading on his new Kindle.


Okay, here's the plan: I wait until _after_ the mailman delivers the Kindle and moves on to the next house. Then I ever so accidentally slip on a loose shingle while attaching a robotic Santa to the chimney, fall off the roof onto some grass that's soft enough not to kill me but hard enough to break at least one leg, invest in some comfier pillows, and spend a month in bed catching up on my reading and drinking enough coffee to to make my sweat smell (and taste) like a French vanilla latte.

Sound good?



Cathymw said:


> LOL to the posters above.
> 
> Daniel, I'm glad you are safe and sound after hanging the lights, and very cool on the other points, especially no no-sale days!


Thanks.


----------



## div

My book received a 4 star review today from Syria Evans at SyriaSays.com!!!


----------



## theaatkinson

Gertie: 

congrats on the progress. I hope you make it to your release date. 

My celebration is small but I *think* I finally got a half decent description/blurb for One Insular Tahiti. We'll see if it helps sales any...


----------



## kcmay

Venom received its fifth review today -- and a very nice one at that! 
http://blogcritics.org/books/article/book-review-the-venom-of-vipers/


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm going to celebrate the fact that I finally got my first 1 star review for The Usurper. I was wondering what the heck was taking so long!   I'm glad the guy took the time out of his day to tell everyone how he felt about the first chapter, I really appreciated it.


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy received another 5-star review on Amazon. This one was from a "regular" reader, not a blogger I'd submitted a review copy to, so I'm uber thrilled!  

I also picked up a copy of WoW Cataclysm during my lunch break so I'm installing it now. I look forward to leveling up a worgen druid.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> The Kinshield Legacy received another 5-star review on Amazon. This one was from a "regular" reader, not a blogger I'd submitted a review copy to, so I'm uber thrilled!


I know how good that feels. 



> I also picked up a copy of WoW Cataclysm during my lunch break so I'm installing it now. I look forward to leveling up a worgen druid.


HUH


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

> I also picked up a copy of WoW Cataclysm during my lunch break so I'm installing it now. I look forward to leveling up a worgen druid.


My ret pally just hit 82. I played waaay too much already today.


----------



## JennaAnderson

This gave me a little thrill of inspiration yesterday. It has nothing to do with me or my sales, but shows what hard work and determination can do for an author.

http://theselfpublishingrevolution.blogspot.com/2010/12/year-of-profits-in-ebooks-2010.html

Jenna


----------



## Guest

Scored a very strong review for book #2 in my series. It's always nice when the reviewer wants your next one immediately.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove _was just listed on DailyCheapReads.com. I'm seeing sales already. Take a look: http://dailycheapreads.com


----------



## LCEvans

We Interrupt This Date received a terrific 4 star review from Candy at Candy's Raves. http://candysraves.com/

Yay!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I published THE MASTERMIND as free download on Smashwords: in 5 1/2 hours, 87 downloads. Fantastic. Hopefully 87 new readers.

And I understand J.M. is buying the drinks today!!


----------



## julieannfelicity

John Fitch V said:


> I published THE MASTERMIND as free download on Smashwords: in 5 1/2 hours, 87 downloads. Fantastic. Hopefully 87 new readers.
> 
> And I understand J.M. is buying the drinks today!!


That's AWESOME, John!! Hopefully you'll have hundreds more!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

julieannfelicity said:


> That's AWESOME, John!! Hopefully you'll have hundreds more!


And hopefully it'll lead people to read more of my stuff.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I got to write THE END at the end of my first novel last night. It's a bit of a cheat really - I still have one scene to finish (a fight scene - having trouble describing it), and I've got to add a whole lot of extra scenes for the second viewpoint character (I belatedly realised he didn't actually have an arc, and was just reacting to the first viewpoint character, so I need to do some thinking). But it was the last scene of the novel, and I managed to surprise myself with coming up with an actual end that I had foreshadowed without realising earlier on in the book, so I'll take it anyway


----------



## Dawn Judd

Got my first hardcover copy of Reining In and it is beautiful.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Dawn Judd said:


> Got my first hardcover copy of Reining In and it is beautiful.


Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## JennaAnderson

Actually, congrats to everyone. Such fun news. Except the one star review.


----------



## kcmay

Half-Orc said:


> My ret pally just hit 82. I played waaay too much already today.


Nice! I have an 80 Nelf druid that I plan to raid with, but I wanted to level the worgen too -- level 10! woot. I guess I should start working on the 80 druid. Someone on my server hit lvl 85 a couple hours ago. Sheesh.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

kcmay said:


> Nice! I have an 80 Nelf druid that I plan to raid with, but I wanted to level the worgen too -- level 10! woot. I guess I should start working on the 80 druid. Someone on my server hit lvl 85 a couple hours ago. Sheesh.


My brother got the realm first achievement for Alchemy. My wife's Worgen is already 20 or so. And only a couple hours ago? We had peeps hitting it this morning. Granted, we're on a launch server, so we've got some hardcore guys who've been around forever.

I'll be 85 in a few days. Fairly sure of that. Can't wait to smack some orc heads.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

Half-Orc said:


> My ret pally just hit 82. I played waaay too much already today.


Ha ha. A WoW player. Yeah, if you gained two levels you went a bit wild. It's not even out 24 hours yet.

I snagged a review opportunity for Cataclysm. It only pays $50, but I also get a free copy. I am looking forward to trying out a Worgen and Goblin. Probably make a Worgen druid and a Goblin wizard.

I've got an 80 rogue, warlock, and hunter. I haven't play in months. I know the talent trees are all different now.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Been playing since the original beta 6 years ago.


----------



## Davidjb

Finally, it's my last day in Afghanistan and I am travelling home in the wee hours of tonight! Probably take a few days as there is a backlog of passengers. It's been a moving experience and not one that I will forget. Back home and start writing again. All in time for Christmas


----------



## Dawn Judd

That is wonderful news.  Welcome home.


----------



## Davidjb

Thanks Dawn


----------



## Guest

Davidjb said:


> Finally, it's my last day in Afghanistan and I am travelling home in the wee hours of tonight! Probably take a few days as there is a backlog of passengers. It's been a moving experience and not one that I will forget. Back home and start writing again. All in time for Christmas


I hope you have a safe trip! Thank you!


----------



## Michael Crane

What a nice and surprising way to start the day. Woke up to find out that I had a review for LESSONS... from Red Adept Reviews! And it's a good one! 

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=3955

I can't even find the words... just happy as heck!


----------



## Michael Crane

Not only that, but Amanda Hocking just gave it a great review.  

*faints*

Me thinks I'm not going to get a lot of work done today... way too hyper and psyched.


----------



## kcmay

Congrats, Mike! Wonderful review on Red Adept this morning!

My celebration: I received another terrific review of Kinshield today!
http://sfbook.com/the-kinshield-legacy.htm
I'm so stoked!


----------



## Michael Crane

kcmay said:


> Congrats, Mike! Wonderful review on Red Adept this morning!
> 
> My celebration: I received another terrific review of Kinshield today!
> http://sfbook.com/the-kinshield-legacy.htm
> I'm so stoked!


Thanks! And congrats to you as well!


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

Half-Orc said:


> Been playing since the original beta 6 years ago.


Yeah, I was in the beta too. I've played off and on since then. I get tired of it and unsubscribe and then at some future point I get the itch to play again. I'm thinking I'll play Cata for a month or two and then unsub again. It's such a timesink and I really don't want to put the hours into it again.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Celebrating the fact that I'm not a thief and do not advocate thievery nor have I ever consoled a victim of thievery by telling them to 'celebrate' having their belongings stolen.  Just saying.  

Also celebrating my banner day on the KB.  I think it looks swell up there and glad to be paired with Take the Monkeys and Run, one of my favorite book titles in all the world.


----------



## LarryEnright

I now have almost $100 in royalties to donate in memory of my Mom. That makes me happy  

Larry


----------



## Michael Crane

My best ranking for LESSONS ever:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #4,510 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#39 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories


----------



## Michael Crane

I sold 16 books yesterday... a new record!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Davidjb said:


> Finally, it's my last day in Afghanistan and I am travelling home in the wee hours of tonight! Probably take a few days as there is a backlog of passengers. It's been a moving experience and not one that I will forget. Back home and start writing again. All in time for Christmas


Fantastic. Thank you for your service and welcome home!

Merry Christmas!
J.M.


----------



## kcmay

Congrats again, Mike! May your sales continue to grow!

Davidjb, will you be home for good now? Hurray! Glad you're safe & sound!

My reason to celebrate: another 5-star review for Venom today! SHissong kindly posted his wonderful review on Amazon, SW, & Goodreads. The awesome feedback I'm getting from reviews really warms me... and inspires me to get the heck back into the chair to finish that Kinshield sequel.  

Oh, and I broke through my writer's block on said sequel. Woot!


----------



## Michael Crane

kcmay said:


> Congrats again, Mike! May your sales continue to grow!
> 
> Davidjb, will you be home for good now? Hurray! Glad you're safe & sound!
> 
> My reason to celebrate: another 5-star review for Venom today! SHissong kindly posted his wonderful review on Amazon, SW, & Goodreads. The awesome feedback I'm getting from reviews really warms me... and inspires me to get the heck back into the chair to finish that Kinshield sequel.
> 
> Oh, and I broke through my writer's block on said sequel. Woot!


Thanks! Congrats to you as well!  Good reviews always make the day better. And breaking writer's block is also a reason to celebrate!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm celebrating Amazon giving us free access to bookscan reports. I've sold multiple print copies in NYC, Tampa and Orlando in November. Very cool to see that.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I'm celebrating because my wife just brought an awesome doughnut by my office (for me to eat). Actually, it was some kind of French version of a doughnut: a sort of brioche dough with a vanilla custard filling and a dark chocolate glaze on top. It was good and I ate it.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I received my 6th review for The Usurper from Brian Knapp, who gave it 4 stars:

Cliff weaves an interesting story with enough connections to real happenings in the world today that this book seems to be non-fiction.

Just when you think you know where the story line is going Cliff changes up on you. While some things are predictable others are not, which adds to the enjoyment of the book.

Some events catch you totally off guard. While it may seem to start slow stick with it, you will not be disappointed. 

I should be able to get mentioned on Daily Cheap Reads now...


----------



## Guest

Just hit 100 sales for the month of December!


----------



## Michael Crane

foreverjuly said:


> Just hit 100 sales for the month of December!


W00t!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Just hit 100 sales for the month of December!


Epic! You're on a roll!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

foreverjuly said:


> Just hit 100 sales for the month of December!


Fantastic! I hope it's a great month for you


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

jasonga said:


> I got to write THE END at the end of my first novel last night. It's a bit of a cheat really - I still have one scene to finish...


...and I think I'll call draft one of my first novel finished. Some work to do on my second draft, but I'm happy so far.

And the other reason I have to celebrate is I start my holidays in about an hours time. Five weeks of no work - yay! (Hopefully I can make good progress on the first draft of my second novel in that time  )


----------



## John Hamilton

Got news today that my publisher wants me on for another three years' worth of work.  That's a great way to start the holidays, especially in this time of uncertainty in our field.  Starting decade number three with them.  Hard to believe that much time has passed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Hamilton said:


> Got news today that my publisher wants me on for another three years' worth of work. That's a great way to start the holidays, especially in this time of uncertainty in our field. Starting decade number three with them. Hard to believe that much time has passed.


That is fantastic! Congratulations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Obsessively checking bookscan, I found a new sale in Philadelphia. I thought that was so cool. I didn't know if it was the same sale I had the other day so I checked createspace. 

Holy Cow ... five books through expanded distribution all on the same day. Three of AP and two of C&C. Could it be a library? Could it be a bookstore? Don't know, don't care. Nonsense, of course I care!


----------



## traceya

Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.

Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.

So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


----------



## Gertie Kindle

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.
> 
> Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.
> 
> So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


It's all good, Tracey.


----------



## John Hamilton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Holy Cow ... five books through expanded distribution all on the same day. Three of AP and two of C&C. Could it be a library? Could it be a bookstore? Don't know, don't care. Nonsense, of course I care!


Awesome, Gertie. That's a great way to start the weekend.


----------



## John Hamilton

traceya said:


> Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.
> 
> So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


Good news indeed, Tracey. Keep dancing!


----------



## kcmay

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.


Glad to hear you're getting better, though -- even if not as quickly as we'd like.


----------



## julieannfelicity

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.
> 
> Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.
> 
> So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


{{Virtual Hug}} Yay! I'm glad to hear you're count is getting better!! I'm doing a happy dance over here in MA of the US with ya!


----------



## Dawn Judd

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.
> 
> Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.
> 
> So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


Are you kidding? That is a huge reason to celebrate! Glad you're starting to feeling better!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Last month I was averaging 6 per day and this month it's 12.  Last month I reached 100 sales on the 16th, and this month on the 8th.  It's the 10th now, and I've got 124 already.

Last month I thought 6 per day was incredible, and it couldn't possibly keep up at that rate.  Now, this month, it's doubled.

I also got a really great 5 star review from a UK reader, and sold my 4th book there this month.  I'd be overjoyed if my book starts catching on over there like it's doing here.  Regardless, I'm very happy and thankful for all of it.


----------



## Michael Crane

A couple of things:

I think I'm 17 copies away from selling my 100th copy of LESSONS AND OTHER MORBID DRABBLES.

I got an EXCELLENT 5 star review from the Journal of Always:
http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-lessons-by-michael-crane.html

Got a couple of awesome mentions on Amanda Hocking's blog:
http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/2010/12/and-now-for-something-completely.html

And... I'm at 40 sales overall for this month so far--my best month ever!!  

This has been an epic week.


----------



## bobavey

My book made it to spot 988 on Amazon kindle yesterday. It's the best I've done.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Congrats!!

I'm selling about 5-6 per day, but I guess it could be because I just launched this past week. Need more reviews, etc and word to spread. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Congrats to everyone for their reasons to celebrate.

Mine is that my new western historical romance seems to be catching on. Since _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold_ has been a great success (by my lights - 4,000 sold since its April release), I really worried that this new one, _Sing My Name_, which is very different in story and characters, wouldn't resonate with readers as well. This afternoon I just saw it at #646 in overall rankings, and #15 in Hot New Historical Romance releases. It's #1 in Westerns and in the Top 100 in Historical Romance, #30 if I remember right. So now I can switch my worries to whether it will hold up as well over time as _Eyes _has. Chronic worriers need something to worry about.


----------



## Paul Clayton

It's Friday, about 1:21.  I just dropped the car off at the shop, taking a needed break from 'publishing,' i.e., getting my series ready and uploaded to Kindle.  I'm happy to report that Calling Crow, the first of the Souteast series is now available for $0.99.  I uploaded the second book in the series, Flight of the Crow, yesterday, for $2.99, and today, or more likely this evening, or early tomorrow am, I'll upload the third and final, to date, book in the series, Calling Crow Series.  Terry C. Johnston said of the series, 'Frontier Fiction at its finest and most compelling!'  I hope you will take a look at that first book.

Best!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.


As others have said, this is fantastic news! I hope you continue to get better.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel "Firefly Island" just received another five-star review on Amazon.


----------



## traceya

Thanks for the support guys  
Way to go to our big sellers - I love hearing Indie success stories


----------



## Guest

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.
> 
> Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.
> 
> So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


I'm very glad to hear this!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Thanks to Smashwords updating sales from Apple, Kobo, etc., I have now sold well over 300 books (e-books and paperbacks) combined. 200 of that is in the last 4 months!


----------



## MJWare

I'm a couple days late on this, but thought I'd share a great review I got: http://yabreviewed.blogspot.com/2010/12/ebook-monday-1.html

"Guys, this short story is small and sweet. It's creepy and has a feel of Neil Gaiman's Coraline to it. That eerie, childlike innocence mixed in with horror and suspense. It's a great read, and I really enjoyed it.
The ebook also has (for a limited time) two short stories along with it. They aren't all horror, but they are fun as well."

-It made my day.


----------



## JoeMitchell

traceya said:


> Everyone's got such great news mine seems a little pale in comparison but after months of struggling with ill health due to very, very low blood count and no iron I had my final? doc's visit and was told there's definitely no cancer and my blood count is slowly starting to rise and they could detect trace elements of iron in my blood.
> 
> Still don't know what caused it but I'll settle for getting better and Slade's Destiny now has a definite release date of Dec 17.
> 
> So I'm kinda doin' the happy dance Down Under


Great news, Tracey! I had a similar experience while writing my novel. I went into the doctor's office with such a dark cloud over me, and walked out with a new lease on life. I felt like doing a happy dance right there in the parking lot when I went outside. I felt so happy I could barely speak to tell my wife the good news. It was one of the happiest moments of my life.


----------



## Michael Crane

Don't know how long this will last, but this is the first time I've ever had multiple rankings!  

For LESSONS:

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #8,587 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #62 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #80 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories
    * #91 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult


----------



## John Hamilton

I just found out I won a 2010 Golden Duck Award, for excellence in children's science fiction. That makes me a two-time winner (also won in 200. Woot!
http://www.sfawardswatch.com/?cat=35


----------



## kcmay

John Hamilton said:


> I just found out I won a 2010 Golden Duck Award, for excellence in children's science fiction. That makes me a two-time winner (also won in 200. Woot!
> http://www.sfawardswatch.com/?cat=35


Fan-freaking-tastic! Congratulations!


----------



## John Hamilton

kcmay said:


> Fan-freaking-tastic! Congratulations!


Thanks, KC. The Golden Ducks are given out at Worldcon, as a young-adult equivalent of the Hugo Awards. This must be the universe telling me to stick with what I'm good at.


----------



## JoeMitchell

John Hamilton said:


> I just found out I won a 2010 Golden Duck Award, for excellence in children's science fiction. That makes me a two-time winner (also won in 200. Woot!
> http://www.sfawardswatch.com/?cat=35


Wow, that's really great! 2nd time, too. Do you get a trophy or a plaque for your wall?


----------



## John Hamilton

JoeMitchell said:


> Wow, that's really great! 2nd time, too. Do you get a trophy or a plaque for your wall?


Thanks, Joe! Yeah, you get a nifty plaque. Here's a photo of David Brin receiving his at the 2008 ceremony. My book (part of a 12-book series) is standing upright at the back of the table in front of Brin. It was fun because I'd done a profile of him in that very book, and then we both won Golden Ducks that year.


----------



## Cliff Ball

John Hamilton said:


> I just found out I won a 2010 Golden Duck Award, for excellence in children's science fiction. That makes me a two-time winner (also won in 200. Woot!
> http://www.sfawardswatch.com/?cat=35


That's very cool.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Firefly Island -- back today on Kindle's "Epic Fantasy" bestsellers' list.
Flaming Dove -- on the "Horror-Occult" bestseller's list.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Daniel Arenson said:


> Firefly Island -- back today on Kindle's "Epic Fantasy" bestsellers' list.
> Flaming Dove -- on the "Horror-Occult" bestseller's list.


That Firefly bump must've been because of me! 

My wife's making tri-tip, green bean casserole, gingered brussel sprouts (don't knock 'em until you've tried 'em done well) and garlic bread for dinner. That's reason enough to celebrate. Yum.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Today is my Kindle Nation Daily free excerpt day and I'm enjoying seeing my numbers come down once again.  I would love to know how other folks did with this?  Please share.
Best!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Not sure how it happened, but I'm pretty excited that my novel (which launched on Kindle this past week) has maintained a fairly high overall ranking since it launched, but more importantly, it's gone all the way to #3 in Children's Books --> Boys & Men and on #1 on Hot New Releases under that same category. More exciting though... It beat Justin Bieber's new book on both those charts! Ha! Pretty darn exciting. Now the challenge is STAYING there... Fingers crossed!


----------



## kcmay

I'm celebrating a _fantastic_ review from Robert Duperre on his blog, Journal of Always!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Christopher Bunn said:


> That Firefly bump must've been because of me!


Thanks!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz on the Review! A good one by him is always a freaking awesome feeling.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just hit triple-digit sales for December.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hit the 60,000-word mark in my current WIP (now 4,900 words away from a magical number: 250,000 words in novels, not counting novellas, short stories or blog posts, for the year). I also received two 4-star reader reviews today, one for The Mastermind and one for A Galaxy At War.


----------



## kcmay

Half-Orc said:


> Gratz on the Review! A good one by him is always a freaking awesome feeling.


Thanks! I'm on cloud nine! He really got what I was trying to do with the story, and that's so immensely rewarding (not to mention all the great things he wrote about my book).


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

kcmay said:


> Thanks! I'm on cloud nine! *He really got what I was trying to do with the story,* and that's so immensely rewarding (not to mention all the great things he wrote about my book).


It's his specialty. Aim high, and Robert will see it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

kcmay said:


> Thanks! I'm on cloud nine! He really got what I was trying to do with the story, and that's so immensely rewarding (not to mention all the great things he wrote about my book).


He got what I did with Galaxy, too. When the reader can figure that out, then you know you've done my job.


----------



## William L.K.

Hey all,

I haven't had much to jump up and down about recently...But I do tonight!

My first release in 2 years (The Eye of the Storm) went live on Friday. 
AND...My other book (The Voice) fell below the 10k avg.customer ranking for the very first time ever!  I know it may not seem like that big a deal, but I had a grin on my face for almost the whole weekend.


----------



## Markus_Kane

Had my first review of "Ameriqaeda" posted today. The reviewer was very generous and posted her review on multiple websites, including Amazon, her blog and a book review website for which she wrote the review.

Good stuff.


----------



## daringnovelist

I realized I hadn't sold as many copies of _Have Gun, Will Play_ as I thought - just under a hundred - but then I realized that in spite of the low number, I have at least 12 reviews scattered around, all good and none from family or friends. (A few from people I know here - including very nice ones from Journal of Always and Red Adept.)

Even taking out the reviews that were the result of submissions.... that's still right around ten percent of readers who were moved to write a review unprompted.

That's a nice enough thought that I might even blog about it....

Camille


----------



## CathyQuinn

SQUEAL! My first sale!

I realise this isn't exactly in league with what you guys are celebrating, but I'm really thrilled, especially as I just started this and have no idea what I'm doing yet!  

And it was a 2.99 book, too, and not a .99!


----------



## JoeMitchell

daringnovelist said:


> I realized I hadn't sold as many copies of _Have Gun, Will Play_ as I thought - just under a hundred - but then I realized that in spite of the low number, I have at least 12 reviews scattered around, all good and none from family or friends. (A few from people I know here - including very nice ones from Journal of Always and Red Adept.)
> 
> Even taking out the reviews that were the result of submissions.... that's still right around ten percent of readers who were moved to write a review unprompted.
> 
> That's a nice enough thought that I might even blog about it....
> 
> Camille


That is really exceptional! I've sold nearly 1,000 kindle copies of my book and I have 11 reviews, so people are nearly 10x more more likely to leave a review of your book. I think my ratio of roughly 1 review per 100 sales is average, but yours is clearly way above average. I've been looking forward to reading Have Gun Will Play since reading Robert Duperre's great review of it a while back. "I'm not really into westerns but..."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

CathyQuinn said:


> SQUEAL! My first sale!
> 
> I realise this isn't exactly in league with what you guys are celebrating, but I'm really thrilled, especially as I just started this and have no idea what I'm doing yet!
> 
> And it was a 2.99 book, too, and not a .99!


We all started out with that first sale. It's an exciting moment. You hit publish and think no one will ever find you or buy your book and then the magic happens. May you have many, many more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I wrote 3100 words on Saturday and 4500 words yesterday and Listen To Your Heart is done. It's on my Kindle and I'm going to spend the day curled up in bed with a good book. 

What started out as a novelette ended up at 67,639 words before edits.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Wonderful message from a fan on facebook:



> But let me steal a few minutes of your time. You see, I am originally from Belgrade, Serbia. I stopped reading books a long time ago. For me to read a book in english means I have to translate in my head from english to serbian, in order to understand what i read. I am done reading your four books. In english. Thanks to the way you write. It's straight to the point, and that's why I like your books.
> 
> This probably doesn't mean alot to you, but I just felt I had to tell you that.
> 
> Sure I can't wait for your next book. And I really hope the Half-Orc saga will never end. Keep up the great job, and thanks again for these wonderful books.


w00t w00t


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Wonderful message from a fan on facebook:
> 
> w00t w00t


Love that.


----------



## daringnovelist

JoeMitchell said:


> That is really exceptional! I've sold nearly 1,000 kindle copies of my book and I have 11 reviews, so people are nearly 10x more more likely to leave a review of your book. I think my ratio of roughly 1 review per 100 sales is average, but yours is clearly way above average. I've been looking forward to reading Have Gun Will Play since reading Robert Duperre's great review of it a while back. "I'm not really into westerns but..."


Thanks, (ha ha).

Yeah, I was stunned when I realized. I wonder if it's partly the surprise factor. People pick it up, not sure if they'll like it. If they find they don't, they just stop reading and forget about it, but if they like it, they're surprised enough they feel they have to comment?

Camille


----------



## destill

[amazonsearch]_Stilettos No More _ [/amazonsearch] made the "hot new releases" (humor and humor essays) list on Amazon, this past weekend. And the paperback edition went "live" on Sunday. The book is now available in print AND eBook formats! Yea!

Here's a link to the paperback edition: http://www.amazon.com/Stilettos-No-More-Diana-Estill/dp/0979970857/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

Also, I've received three reviews for the eBook edition. A big thank you to Kindleboards author Betsala (Judi Coltman) and Reader Views!


----------



## julieannfelicity

Half-Orc said:


> Wonderful message from a fan on facebook:
> 
> w00t w00t


Wow, David, that's really awesome! He went through a lot to read your books, having to translate them and all. What a great feeling! Congrats. 

-- My little news to share is, my husband starts his new job tomorrow! (He's been out of work since the beginning of October)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Guest

Over 200 sales for December! Only 5 more to break my previous record for sales in a month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lots of good news!



julieannfelicity said:


> Wow, David, that's really awesome! He went through a lot to read your books, having to translate them and all. What a great feeling! Congrats.


Ditto on that.



> -- My little news to share is, my husband starts his new job tomorrow! (He's been out of work since the beginning of October)
> 
> Happy Monday!


Congrats to your DH. That must be a big relief to both of you.


----------



## daringnovelist

Half-Orc said:


> Wonderful message from a fan on facebook:
> 
> w00t w00t


That IS cool! Nothing better than heartfelt fan mail - especially when it's clear you made a difference to someone.

Camille


----------



## harpwriter

foreverjuly said:


> Over 200 sales for December! Only 5 more to break my previous record for sales in a month.


Congratulations! I'm amazed by how well so many people here are doing!

I have had double my normal sales for print copies in 2 of the last 3 months! Which, I'm sorry to say, is still nowhere near 200, lol, but I'm still happy to see numbers going up. Plus, now that I've discovered my reports at dtp, I'm pleased to see e-books are selling well, too. I hadn't realized I was selling any, up till about 5 weeks ago!


----------



## JoeMitchell

foreverjuly said:


> Over 200 sales for December! Only 5 more to break my previous record for sales in a month.


Awesome news, Jason! I'm really happy for you, and I hope you sell twice as many next month.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

I'm stoked that I got interviewed today about my recently released book!

If anyone's curious, here's the interview (it's about the eBook revolution in general as well): http://www.help4writers.com/blog/?p=245


----------



## Michael Crane

I'm 9 books away from selling my 100th copy of LESSONS.  I still can't believe it only came out in October.  Very odd to have a hit on my hands.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

So the kid I'm tutoring in math got his test back today: second highest in the class! Woohoo! In fact, he bumped his grade high enough he gets to exempt from the final coming up this Friday. So happy.

David Dalglish


----------



## Michael Crane

Half-Orc said:


> So the kid I'm tutoring in math got his test back today: second highest in the class! Woohoo! In fact, he bumped his grade high enough he gets to exempt from the final coming up this Friday. So happy.
> 
> David Dalglish


EXCELLENT!  That has to make you feel good. Congrats!

Now... you just need to warp his little mind with your Half-Orcs books.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

I'm about 10 copies away from 100 for Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town. Having just launched a week ago and in a slightly slower-moving genre (on 12/7), I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## Michael Crane

Scott Neumyer said:


> I'm about 10 copies away from 100 for Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town. Having just launched a week ago and in a slightly slower-moving genre (on 12/7), I'm pretty stoked about it.


Wow, that's awesome! Congrats! 

I'm sure you'll get to 10 in no time.


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick

I found out I'm going to get my first official interview and a book review in a newspaper.  It's going in the University paper where I am working on my master's degree...a couple thousand people that will see it!  *squee*  Thanks DePaulian!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Half-Orc said:


> So the kid I'm tutoring in math got his test back today: second highest in the class! Woohoo! In fact, he bumped his grade high enough he gets to exempt from the final coming up this Friday. So happy.
> 
> David Dalglish


Very nice, Oligart!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Michael Crane said:


> Wow, that's awesome! Congrats!
> 
> I'm sure you'll get to 10 in no time.


Thanks, Michael! I still haven't hit it yet! Getting loopy refreshing my DTP page! LOL


----------



## kcmay

I hit 100 total sales for the month earlier today, and just a few minutes ago, I surpassed my best month ever. Helps having a KND sponsorship running.


----------



## jwasserman

Got my first statement from the publisher. Sold 500 in the first three months including a little over 100 paperbacks. Nothing to retire on but definitely encouraging. 

I also received a great review from one of my favorite horror venues- Hellnotes.

And as a nice topper, my publisher Penumbra is going to put out a free ebook of my novella 'Night of the Guppy', a tongue-in-cheek take on the vampire myth and guppies that originally began life as a serialized novel on the Amazon Kindle boards.


----------



## JoeMitchell

You all must be getting tired of hearing how happy I am with my book's sales, but here I go again...

Last month I was overjoyed to sell 100 copies of my book by the 14th.
This month, it's doubled.  I just reached 200 December sales on the 14th, so if it keeps up, I'm expecting over 400 this month, another huge milestone, especially since I've never spent any money advertising.  I should be joining the 1,000+ sales club right around Christmas.


----------



## Michael Crane

I got a new 4-star review for LESSONS yesterday, and it was somebody who bought the book based on Red Adept's review.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Congrats, guys! I'm still teetering on the edge of 100 sales for the month (in only 8 days since launch of the book)! Eeeeek!


----------



## TimFrost

December sales of 'The Abigail Affair' passed 1,000 today - almost all in the UK. Do have a drink on me - cheers!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Off to Disney World today for nine days.  Hoping to see all the gang and give them business cards. Ha! ha! I'll say hey to Mickey from everyone here at the KB.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Brendan Carroll said:


> Off to Disney World today for nine days. Hoping to see all the gang and give them business cards. Ha! ha! I'll say hey to Mickey from everyone here at the KB.


  <-- This is me ... a little jealous, LOL

Have a great time! Give Eeyore a hug for me, he's my FAVORITE!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just hit 250,000 words for nearly three novels in 2010. 

The sentence that broke the plateau? “Don’t speed, David,” he said. “Just get me out of here.”


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Michael Crane said:


> I got a new 4-star review for LESSONS yesterday, and it was somebody who bought the book based on Red Adept's review.


You're welcome


----------



## John Hamilton

I finally uploaded my new novel, "Isle Royale," to Amazon.  It's still not fully "live" yet, so no official announcement, but it sure feels good to get my second book up there.  This one took 16 years of research, writing, agents, publishers, etc., you know the drill.  Thank you, Amazon Kindle!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wrote 2,435 words today, bringing my grand total for this project to 67,317. I may -- may -- make my goal of finishing the book by New Year's Eve now. I figure that if I write a little more than 2,000 words a day over the next 11 days, I'll reach the minimum word count goal on A DROP TO DRINK. It's very possible that I'll finish the novel by New Year's Eve if I keep that pace up.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I just got the paperback royalty/sales details from the publisher of Don't Mess With Earth (which I plan on discontinuing next year). I hadn't been recording in a spreadsheet my sales until last month, so I wasn't sure how many paperbacks of that particular novel I had sold.  Anyway, looks like I sold 55 copies altogether (9 in the last month) and now I've sold a little over 500 copies(mostly e-books)of all 4 novels! WOOT!


----------



## Ryl

I survived my own Red Adept review! *wiping sweat from brow* So excited!! 

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4011#more-4011


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

The Kindle version of my new book, "True Miracles with Genealogy: Help from Beyond the Veil" came in at #1 last week in both the "History", AND "Christian Faith" categories on Amazon. Wahoooooo! Gone down a bit since then, but I was floating for a few days


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Ryl said:


> I survived my own Red Adept review! *wiping sweat from brow* So excited!!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4011#more-4011


w00t


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Our good friend Dawn Judd, author of _Reining In_, reviewed my novel _Flaming Dove_ on her blog. She wrote:

"There are good books. There are really good books. And then there are the books you can't tear yourself away from. This is one of those books. Daniel's descriptions so vivid and alive that you feel like you're right there. I loved it from the first few sentences and enjoyed it to the end. There are very few books that can hold your attention through every single word, but this one can. It is an amazing story that I plan on reading again and again."

Thanks, Dawn!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

I'm jumping up and down for 100 sales in the 8 days since my book launched! Woohoo!!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Scott Neumyer said:


> I'm jumping up and down for 100 sales in the 8 days since my book launched! Woohoo!!


Well done!


----------



## M.S. Verish

We just got our first Amazon UK sale!


----------



## John Hartness

Hard Day's Knight just went live last night and I've already gotten 4 sales!


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Wahoo! If that doubles each day, how many would you get in a year?


----------



## David McAfee

This is easily one of my all time favorite threads in KB. Love reading about how well some of us are doing. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...in a *ahem* manly, grunty, football on Sunday way, of course.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

David McAfee said:


> This is easily one of my all time favorite threads in KB. Love reading about how well some of us are doing. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy...in a *ahem* manly, grunty, football on Sunday way, of course.


I celebrate every good review as if they were a touchdown, and every bad one like an interception.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Congrats, John.  I tagged it for you.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Daniel Arenson said:


> Our good friend Dawn Judd, author of _Reining In_, reviewed my novel _Flaming Dove_ on her blog.
> 
> Thanks, Dawn!


It deserved a great review! It was a great book.


----------



## terrireid

So - I'm having a little party - virtual drinks are on me!!!!
Loose Ends has sold 2500 books!  Good Tidings has sold 800 since Thanksgiving!  And I got the greatest review yesterday - I found out my books are a nuisance to the economy. 


5.0 out of 5 stars Hurry up with the next one!, December 15, 2010
By Bonn (DC metro area) - See all my reviews
This review is from: Good Tidings (A Mary O'Reilly Paranormal Mystery) (Kindle Edition)
I liked the first one so much, I called in sick to finish the second. I had to get my brakes fixed really, but this was motivation to get it done. The characters are solid and likeable; I could just kiss Joey. Hurry with the next one. I promise to read it on a weekend


----------



## kcmay

Half-Orc said:


> I celebrate every good review as if they were a touchdown, and every bad one like an interception.


I love it!!

BTW, just now noticed your updated book covers. They look terrific!

Edit: OMG! I'm the first one to post on page 100 of this thread! And I don't even have any great news to share. :/


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Okay, so how did y'all get your books to go side-by-side in your signatures? I've just discovered how to include mine, but they're stacked!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Anne Bradshaw said:


> Okay, so how did y'all get your books to go side-by-side in your signatures? I've just discovered how to include mine, but they're stacked!!


Ack. Go to your profile settings and then back to your siggy. Instead of having a hard return between each of your book links, use a single space.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Oh, and the celebration thread just hit page 100. I'd like to celebrate that too.

*woot*


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

kcmay said:


> I love it!!
> 
> BTW, just now noticed your updated book covers. They look terrific!
> 
> Edit: OMG! I'm the first one to post on page 100 of this thread! And I don't even have any great news to share. :/


Thanks! I sent 'em to T. M. Roy (fellow KBer) and basically said "I suck at lettering and layout, please make this look professional." I think she did a fantastic job.


----------



## kcmay

Anne Bradshaw said:


> Okay, so how did y'all get your books to go side-by-side in your signatures? I've just discovered how to include mine, but they're stacked!!


I used a table for mine so I could make the text on the side pretty:



Code:


[url=http://www.kcmay.com]K.C. May[/url]
[table][tr][td][url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B0040ZN166][IMG]http://bit.ly/9ot2ri[/IMG][/url][/td][td][url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B003XT5IYI][IMG]http://bit.ly/c0e1YD[/IMG][/url]
[/td][td][url=http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004EBT3HW][IMG]http://bit.ly/cWUwA8[/IMG][/url][/td]

[td][SIZE=11px]Ryder wants to be more than a lab rat; he wants to be free. 
Katie wants him to save the world. 
Purists want him dead.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11px]Now available for Kindle, Nook, Sony & in paperback.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11px][url=https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003XT5IYI]TKL on Amazon UK[/url][/SIZE] / [size=8pt][url=http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Kinshield-Legacy/135953316441079]Facebook[/url] / [URL=http://twitter.com/GASciFiAuthor]Twitter[/URL] / [url=http://fantasyauthor.blogspot.com/]Blog[/url]


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Phew! That was fun   I actually did this! With a lot of help from nice people -- Julie and KC. Thanks, both of you.
Now I want to know how Half-Orc did that sliding Woot. That is really impressive.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks! I sent 'em to T. M. Roy (fellow KBer) and basically said "I suck at lettering and layout, please make this look professional." I think she did a fantastic job.


Yes, very much so!


----------



## lstrange

I just got offers for two new projects, bringing me to 5 sales in the last 18 months.

Pretty stoked about that!!

Congrats to everyone else for all their exciting news.


----------



## kcmay

There's a Marguee button above where you type a message.

*Let the Woots fly!*


----------



## Anne Bradshaw

Aha! So that's what that thing is. I wondered . . . Thanks. Just have to give this one a whirl, then I'll be quiet . . . for a bit.

Do I see a reindeer bringing book sales for Christmas?


----------



## terrireid

Anne Bradshaw said:


> Aha! So that's what that thing is. I wondered . . . Thanks. Just have to give this one a whirl, then I'll be quiet . . . for a bit.
> 
> Do I see a reindeer bringing book sales for Christmas?


Wow!! Brilliant!


----------



## John Hamilton

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks! I sent 'em to T. M. Roy (fellow KBer) and basically said "I suck at lettering and layout, please make this look professional." I think she did a fantastic job.


Very effective new covers, David. The thumbnails are quite readable. Nice!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Compiled my sales numbers for 2010: 607 books this year.

362 of them were Turning Back The Clock, my baseball novel.

All but 30 of them were eBooks.


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author

My YA urban fantasy GLORY has been nominated to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List by The Young Adult Library Services Association (YALSA) of the American Library Association!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Two things to celebrate.

In about half an hour, I will be ready to hit the publish button on _Listen To Your Heart._

I've started a new novel based on a suggestion from Ricky Sides and I'm 1100 words in already.

And congrats to everyone on all the fine things we have to celebrate. Even if I have nothing to celebrate myself, I can don my party hat with you guys.


----------



## John Hamilton

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> In about half an hour, I will be ready to hit the publish button on _Listen To Your Heart._


That's awesome, Gertie! Major-league congrats!


----------



## John Hamilton

Devin O'Branagan said:


> My YA urban fantasy GLORY has been nominated to the 2011 Best Popular Paperbacks for Young Adults List by The Young Adult Library Services Association (YALSA) of the American Library Association!


That's a great honor, Devin. Congratulations!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author

Thank you John! It came out of the blue. When they notified me, I almost deleted the message as spam.  

I'm on the same list as Neil Gaiman, so I'm feeling pretty important! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Devin O'Branagan said:


> Thank you John! It came out of the blue. When they notified me, I almost deleted the message as spam.
> 
> I'm on the same list as Neil Gaiman, so I'm feeling pretty important! LOL!


That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Two things to celebrate.
> 
> In about half an hour, I will be ready to hit the publish button on _Listen To Your Heart._


It's a heartstopping moment when you finally click the publish button. I know you'll do well with this book.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Valmore Daniels said:


> It's a heartstopping moment when you finally click the publish button. I know you'll do well with this book.


Thanks, Valmore. Yes, it is heartstopping. I just know I'll mess it up somehow or put up the wrong file (the pre-edited one) or (my personal favorite) written the worst book in the history of mankind.


----------



## terrireid

Congrats to all!!!  Gertie - I know what you mean.


----------



## div

My daughter was accepted into the Physician's Assistant program at Rutger's University!!!  We are very excited and very proud of her!


----------



## Dawn Judd

My nephew is going to be here tomorrow night!  It's a big thing for us.  BIL is going through an ugly custody battle with his ex, and the court was not going to allow him to leave the state with him.  Got the word today that they changed their minds and they are on their way.  He is so excited, as are we!


----------



## J.M Pierce

That's awesome, Dawn. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Thanks!  It will be.  I love spending time with that kid.


----------



## J.M Pierce

J.M. Pierce said:


> Last night was a ton of fun with David's selling of his 500th copy of 33 A.D. and my best kindle day ever. Let's hear from everyone on some of their reasons to celebrate. It could be anything from this week; your first review, your first sale, your first 10 copies sold...whatever you feel proud of no matter the size of the achievement! I must have spent all of my mojo yesterday cause I'm getting a big goose-egg for today, but I don't mind. I want to celebrate your successes!
> 
> Virtual Party Time!
> J.M.


Wow! It's hard to believe that since July 14th there have been over 2000 posts on this thread! And to think, it all started with me having a good sales day and then buying McAfee's 500th copy of 33 A.D.

As 2010 winds down, let me say that I am very happy for everyone's success and achievements. I sincerely hope that 2011 brings even more for you all! Champagne is on me.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Wow... What seemed like it took forever in the past, waiting for email replies, etc etc...

You show some sales numbers and buzz and all of a sudden it takes one email to get a CALL from an agent. Crazy. But I'm stoked about the possibilities. 

*Edited to add: Okay... this is getting surreal. 2 replies immediately now. Wow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

div said:


> My daughter was accepted into the Physician's Assistant program at Rutger's University!!! We are very excited and very proud of her!


Great school. Congratulations.


----------



## terrireid

Scott Neumyer said:


> Wow... What seemed like it took forever in the past, waiting for email replies, etc etc...
> 
> You show some sales numbers and buzz and all of a sudden it takes one email to get a CALL from an agent. Crazy. But I'm stoked about the possibilities.
> 
> *Edited to add: Okay... this is getting surreal. 2 replies immediately now. Wow.


Wow!!! Congrats - that is amazing!


----------



## terrireid

J.M. Pierce said:


> Wow! It's hard to believe that since July 14th there have been over 2000 posts on this thread! And to think, it all started with me having a good sales day and then buying McAfee's 500th copy of 33 A.D.
> 
> As 2010 winds down, let me say that I am very happy for everyone's success and achievements. I sincerely hope that 2011 brings even more for you all! Champagne is on me.


Cheers, J.M.!! The happiest New Year to you and yours!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

J.M. Pierce said:


> As 2010 winds down, let me say that I am very happy for everyone's success and achievements. I sincerely hope that 2011 brings even more for you all! Champagne is on me.


Thank you for the toast. May 2011 be "your" year as well.


----------



## terrireid

Dawn Judd said:


> My nephew is going to be here tomorrow night! It's a big thing for us. BIL is going through an ugly custody battle with his ex, and the court was not going to allow him to leave the state with him. Got the word today that they changed their minds and they are on their way. He is so excited, as are we!


That's lovely, Dawn. I hope you have a wonderful time with him.


----------



## terrireid

div said:


> My daughter was accepted into the Physician's Assistant program at Rutger's University!!! We are very excited and very proud of her!


Wow!!! You should be proud! That's something to celebrate!!!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Should we make a new thread for the new year? Congratz 2011 or something?


----------



## terrireid

Half-Orc said:


> Should we make a new thread for the new year? Congratz 2011 or something?


I think that's a great idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Scott Neumyer said:


> Wow... What seemed like it took forever in the past, waiting for email replies, etc etc...
> 
> You show some sales numbers and buzz and all of a sudden it takes one email to get a CALL from an agent. Crazy. But I'm stoked about the possibilities.
> 
> *Edited to add: Okay... this is getting surreal. 2 replies immediately now. Wow.


Success breeds success. That is fantastic.


----------



## JenniferBecton

I got a wonderful 5-star review today from a reader.

And holy cow! While I went to find the link, I saw ANOTHER 5-star was added! WOW!     

http://www.amazon.com/Charlotte-Collins-Continuation-Austens-Prejudice/product-reviews/1453740473/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R6HHLPZV363CQ


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Interesting little write-up on a website called Genre Reader (thanks Google Alerts!). Seemed to like Weight of Blood rather well, even if he had a few (fairly reasonable) qualms.

http://fantasybookreviewer.blogspot.com/2010/12/indie-review-weight-of-blood-by-david.html

David Dalglish


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Interesting little write-up on a website called Genre Reader (thanks Google Alerts!). Seemed to like Weight of Blood rather well, even if he had a few (fairly reasonable) qualms.
> 
> http://fantasybookreviewer.blogspot.com/2010/12/indie-review-weight-of-blood-by-david.html
> 
> David Dalglish


David, reading your post I realized that you have a gift for naming your books. Just that first title alone, _The Weight of Blood_, is very evocative and will draw the right people (mostly) in to at least take a look.

I turned off goggle alerts because there's an actual lake in the northwest named Margaret Lake and I kept getting those alerts. Nothing useful on the books, either.


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I turned off goggle alerts because there's an actual lake in the northwest named Margaret Lake and I kept getting those alerts. Nothing useful on the books, either.


I discovered that you can tell Google Alerts to not send you alerts containing a particular word, such as the region or state the lake is located in. My alerts for KC May are often about sports -- the Kansas City Chiefs or what have you -- so I've had to eliminate 'sports' and 'football' and 'baseball' from my alerts. That's cut down a lot on my false positives.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> I discovered that you can tell Google Alerts to not send you alerts containing a particular word, such as the region or state the lake is located in. My alerts for KC May are often about sports -- the Kansas City Chiefs or what have you -- so I've had to eliminate 'sports' and 'football' and 'baseball' from my alerts. That's cut down a lot on my false positives.


Thanks for that tip, KC. Maybe I'll try again.


----------



## kcmay

I'm celebrating working up the courage to query sfreviews.net for a review.   The small press guidelines don't say a thing about indies, and I suspect he dismisses indies out-of-hand. But I figured what's the worst thing that can happen? He won't write back? He'll say no? 

Next, I'll be working up the courage to ask my Viable Paradise instructors for blurbs!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Thanks, Gertie  .

Contract's in the mail for me to sign for Epic Mundos to publish Dance of Cloaks in Spanish!!!


----------



## William Meikle

Mostly Human, my collaborative novella with Stephen Savile, Steve Lockley and Scott Nicholson, has started well.

2 reviews on Amazon so far, both 5 star.... and it's #2 in Smashwords short horror best sellers with a 5 star review there too

http://www.amazon.com/Mostly-Human-ebook/dp/B004G5Z3DE
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/33201


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Thanks, Gertie .
> 
> Contract's in the mail for me to sign for Epic Mundos to publish Dance of Cloaks in Spanish!!!


Did I miss the updates to your foreign rights thread? Or are you just tossing this out as a surprise?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Sort of a surprise...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Contract's in the mail for me to sign for Epic Mundos to publish Dance of Cloaks in Spanish!!!


Congratulations !


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> Wow! It's hard to believe that since July 14th there have been over 2000 posts on this thread! And to think, it all started with me having a good sales day and then buying McAfee's 500th copy of 33 A.D.
> 
> As 2010 winds down, let me say that I am very happy for everyone's success and achievements. I sincerely hope that 2011 brings even more for you all! Champagne is on me.


Oooh, am I too late for a glass? Just one for me, though. I love champagne and can drink a whole bottle. I pay for it for three days after.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Half-Orc said:


> Sort of a surprise...


You're a bad boy, Oligart Dangles, but a successful bad boy!


----------



## Mark Adair

New Interview! David Wisehart of Kindle Author interviewed me. Check it out at http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2010/12/kindle-author-interview-mark-adair.html

Cheers!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New review for Firefly Island -- its 21st.



> Daniel Arenson has captured the tender hearted beauty of fireflies in summer. Brian Aldiss writes, you have to grow up in order to see with the eyes of a child and put it in writing. This writer has done that. It's a novel of total imagination. I'm not going to be stupid enough to try to tell you about it. I can't. It is the delicate texture of firefly wings. This is a territory that is believed in seriously by everyone who still has that seven year old's courage of a tiger and fantasy that knows no boundary. You look at fireflies at night and maybe think they are really too beautiful and fragile to be a part of this knockabout world. That's where this novel comes in. It starts off with the gentleness of a cloud and moves on to adventures, sure and true. Battles for right and rewards and happily ever after. Though it takes an awfully enjoyable time filled with action you just do not want to see end. A movie, with about 45 billion dollars could be made of this book, it's worth it. But his pastel words turn on the film in our mind. We are captured totally, so it's a great book. I say buy it. I agree with his fans, he's a fine writer.


----------



## JennaAnderson

Healing Touch is selling well over at Amazon UK. 

I just wish one of the categories put it in a Kindle group. All three are under 'books'

Oh well, I shouldn't complain if it's selling. 

Jenna


----------



## J.M Pierce

Failing Test has already surpassed last months sales. I'm encouraged that the rate of sales per day is continuing to increase.


----------



## Kathelm

I just added "The End" to the first draft of my second novel.  Here's hoping it doesn't take me five years to finish editing again.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Kathelm said:


> I just added "The End" to the first draft of my second novel. Here's hoping it doesn't take me five years to finish editing again.


Congrats! Break open the champaign, then dive into your next project until you're ready to edit the second novel


----------



## JoeMitchell

Ding!  Just sold my 300th book in December.  What an amazing month so far!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Dance of Cloaks just broke into the 400s for the first time ever! w00t!


----------



## kcmay

I just got this visitor message at sffworld.com:

"Just wanted to let you know that I really enjoyed The Venom of Vipers. I bought it based on the glowing review from Journal of Always and the 2.99 Kindle price, which in this case, was a steal."


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hah! This is so neat. Someone on Yahoo answers asked for a good book on assassins similar to the Night Angel Trilogy. Top response? Dance of Cloaks!

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101218130456AAx5tKS

Whoever you are, Mara, you made my day.

David Dalglish


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm listed on Publisher's Weekly with other Indies. I know that paying for it probably wasn't that great of an idea, but, hopefully it gets me more exposure nationwide than I've been able to get:
http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/authors/pw-select/article/45559-pw-select-introducing-pw-select-s-self-publishing-listings.html


----------



## harpwriter

It's great to read about all the successes here!  

I have passed my previous record for monthly sales, which is still nothing like 300 or 10,000, but I'm thrilled to see numbers going up.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Eeeeek! I'm excited about this, which just came through in my email. A nice little blurb from a best-seller!

"Scott Neumyer's debut novel, 'Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town,' is rife with the gifts of a natural storyteller, one who pulls the reader in seamlessly--and, more critical, without ever showing his hand.  The book is a best-seller for a reason--it's beautifully written, you connect with the complex characters, you're charged by the imagination, fueled by the energy.  That the book is poised for a sequel is just another reason to get excited for the world this 'Town' is only on the cusp of exploring." - Christopher Smith, author of the best-selling thriller, FIFTH AVENUE


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I've surpassed August and September in sales.  I hope to beat October and November too.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

JoeMitchell said:


> You all must be getting tired of hearing how happy I am with my book's sales, but here I go again...
> 
> Last month I was overjoyed to sell 100 copies of my book by the 14th. This month, it's doubled. I just reached 200 December sales on the 14th, so if it keeps up, I'm expecting over 400 this month, another huge milestone, especially since I've never spent any money advertising. I should be joining the 1,000+ sales club right around Christmas.


Congratulations, Joe! That's impressive. You say you don't do paid adverts. Care to share how you got these amazing sales numbers with one book? How long has your book been out? Are you getting word of mouth referrals from happy buyers? Do you have a booktrailer?

My sales are paltry compared to yours, but I'm willing to try whatever works to boost them.


----------



## terryr

Congrats to the Flurries authors (Mary, Ryl, Lelani, Ronda, and Claire/MaryN), editorial team (Cathy Wiley and me), and thanks to Kindle Nation Daily...we've sold 53 books since 0930 this morning starting out at 45K rank down to --- 
#798 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Relationships > Love & Romance
* #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Anthologies
* #8 in Books > Romance > Anthologies

Can I hear a w00t!









(Although I don't know how or why the book got into a nonfiction category!)


----------



## Cathymw

I'll say w00t.    I LOVE Kindle Nation Day.

Congrats Joe, Daniel, harpwriter on your increased sales!

Cliff, let me know how the PW ad does. I considered it for Zapstone's books, but wasn't certain what it would do.


----------



## Maryn

Woot!  I'm very excited about Flurries' success today!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Cathymw said:


> I'll say w00t.  I LOVE Kindle Nation Day.
> 
> Congrats Joe, Daniel, harpwriter on your increased sales!
> 
> Cliff, let me know how the PW ad does. I considered it for Zapstone's books, but wasn't certain what it would do.


The whole PW thing I let someone talk me into it. Personally, like everyone else around here, I think its a scam, and I wish I hadn't done it(paid for it). But, since it's there, I figure it might be good exposure that I otherwise might not get. I don't think it'll help my sales at all, but I'll let you know.

I do know that the other author everyone knows on here who is on there, is now promoting the heck out of it, and now his novel is even listed on the front page of the B&N Pubit titles. Me, I'm like, whatever.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just got a wonderfully fun email from a fan of my half-orc books.



> Hello, My name is XXXX im 30 years old living in Wisconsin i've been a fan of fantasy worlds and realms all my life. I've read The Lord of The Rings, the dragonlance sereis well most of them lol, I was reading R.A. Salvatore's sereis on Drizzt Do'Urden and loveing them got to the 17th book The Orc King stopped dead, i found your books The Half-Orc series at amazon.com looking for books on orcs. I read the description and the reviews all good i thought, so i got them all. Finished the fourth one saturday awesome, loved every one. Love all the characters good and bad. The lose of
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Aullienna
> 
> 
> the way you wrote it was like i was standing right there watching it happen but to shocked to move, it was a hit to my soul only feeling that from one other author R.A. Salvatore. I could barley finish the last pages of The Shadows of Grace because i didn't want it to end. I hope after the fifth book it doesnt end there for the brothers, maybe a quest series with the Tun family but i guess ill have to wait and see in book five. This series would make a great movie series the power of the characters wow, they would blow that Potter kid to pieces yay. Finally a book with real powerful magic, not a flashlight wand, oh ya and some terror, love and tears. Well since the fifth book isn't out yet i got your other book A Dance of Cloaks should arive here hopefuly dec 22 so i can read it during x-mas break. Loved the Half-Orc series A+ from a huge fan. I hope you and your loved ones have a great and happy holidays. Thank you for the adventure so far


You heard it here first, folks. I'm better than Harry Potter! 

David Dalglish


----------



## Dawn Judd

I made the top 50 list of Facebook authors that John posted earlier.  Super psyched about that.  My proof for Phantom Rising came today.  This one actually looks great, so I can finally pull the trigger on the paperback version.  Yay!


----------



## HP Mallory

I'm pretty stoked about the fact that this was my biggest selling month of all time. So far, I've sold 9,218 books from Dec 1-Dec 20.


----------



## daveconifer

A stream of solar energy equipment manufacturers and installers has been approaching me about advertising on my solar blog.  I don't know why they're all calling on me at the same time but I'm sure there's a reason.

I'm not doing it -- I don't need the complications -- but I thought it was pretty cool that somebody takes my blog seriously!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

HP Mallory said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the fact that this was my biggest selling month of all time. So far, I've sold 9,218 books from Dec 1-Dec 20.


That's incredible!


----------



## kcmay

HP Mallory said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the fact that this was my biggest selling month of all time. So far, I've sold 9,218 books from Dec 1-Dec 20.


That's awesome!! Congrats on the wonderful success!


----------



## Zack Hamric

HP Mallory said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the fact that this was my biggest selling month of all time. So far, I've sold 9,218 books from Dec 1-Dec 20.


That's absolutely fabulous!!

Zack


----------



## terryr

HP Mallory said:


> I'm pretty stoked about the fact that this was my biggest selling month of all time. So far, I've sold 9,218 books from Dec 1-Dec 20.








































I'm stoked to read of everyone's recent success! Honestly, after reading the past two pages of this thread, I've goosebumps up and down my arms.


----------



## M.S. Verish

We finally got our first UK sale! SWEET!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ received a new five-star review on Amazon:

"Great book. Well-written, fast-paced plot, and characters you really cared about. I will look for more books from this author."

This is _Flaming Dove_'s 18th Amazon review.


----------



## Zack Hamric

A new 1 day record for Crescent Rising and Blank Slate - 98 books sold in 24 hours...It was a combination of the KND sponsorship and a Kindle WiFi Giveaway I've been running all month...

I like it!!

Zack


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Over 150 sold in just 2 weeks on sale for Jimmy Stone's Ghost Town! on the way to 200 and that's just Amazon US. Crazy!

Not too bad on the rankings today either, though that damn Justin Bieber is still ahead of me! Grrr! LOL

#4,022 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > People & Places > Boys & Men
#35 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Literature > Science Fiction, Fantasy, Mystery & Horror > Spine-Chilling Horror
#37 in Books > Children's Books > People & Places > Boys & Men


----------



## R. M. Reed

I celebrate that 2010 is almost over. 2011 can't possibly be worse. I hope.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ is ranking nicely today.

#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
#80 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
#91 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology


----------



## JoeMitchell

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Flaming Dove_ received a new five-star review on Amazon:
> 
> "Great book. Well-written, fast-paced plot, and characters you really cared about. I will look for more books from this author."
> 
> This is _Flaming Dove_'s 18th Amazon review.


Congrats on all the great reviews, Daniel! Every one is special, and you have a great average that shows how much people love Flaming Dove.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on all the great reviews, Daniel! Every one is special, and you have a great average that shows how much people love Flaming Dove.


Thanks, Joe!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I'm happy because my wife stopped by my office and brought me a slice of apple pie. It's amazing how very small things can make one happy. Here's to small things.


----------



## destill

Zack Hamric said:


> A new 1 day record for Crescent Rising and Blank Slate - 98 books sold in 24 hours...It was a combination of the KND sponsorship and a Kindle WiFi Giveaway I've been running all month...
> 
> I like it!!
> 
> Zack


Congratulations, Zack! I watched your numbers on KND. Fun to follow another author's success there. I ran a sponsorship on Sunday, Dec. 19, with extremely good results. I saw Flurries did quite well too.

I've sold more books in December than ever before. (Still trying to join the 1,000/month club.) Today, though, I am celebrating what feels like a HUGE event: I FINALLY made my FIRST EVER UK sale! Woo-hoo! Maybe this was caused by the lunar eclipse?


----------



## JoeMitchell

Zack Hamric said:


> A new 1 day record for Crescent Rising and Blank Slate - 98 books sold in 24 hours...It was a combination of the KND sponsorship and a Kindle WiFi Giveaway I've been running all month...
> 
> I like it!!
> 
> Zack


That is really spectacular, Zack! Bravo!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Woah! Another 5-Star Review for Jimmy Stone! This time from a Top 500 Reviewer. Seriously... I'm friggen blessed as hell!


----------



## robertduperre

The second book of my series if finally live! Well, the ebook is, anyway. Still waiting a bit on the print, but that's okay. And we need to majorly tweak the cover font. But again, that's okay. At least it's live...which is exciting.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is a silly little thing, but it gave my heart a thump. I keep running totals in a notebook and _Listen To Your Heart_ has been at zero in the UK. Suddenly this morning. There it was. One sale. It obviously doesn't take much to make me happy. 

_Catherine and The Captain_ is also outselling _Ariana's Pride_ in the UK. AP has always been my best seller and I'm pleased to see C&C getting recognition over there.


----------



## Michael Crane

I've sold 70 books this month so far.  My best one ever!  Don't know if I'll ever be able to repeat it, but it's a great feeling.  

And I'm getting closer to selling 200 books overall.  Not bad at all!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Michael Crane said:


> I've sold 70 books this month so far. My best one ever! Don't know if I'll ever be able to repeat it, but it's a great feeling.
> 
> And I'm getting closer to selling 200 books overall. Not bad at all!


That's awesome, Mike! Great job!

I woke up this morning to find that Failing Test went over 100 sales for December (Kindle numbers only). I'm pretty happy about that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

to everyone and Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Thrilled to have done over 100 sales in one month for the first time. That's for 3 books.
Just uploaded my YA novel, so excitedly awaiting my first sale.

May I make a suggestion. When announcing your sales would it be a good idea to let us know how many books it is for?

1000 sales for one book is impressive. 1000 sales over 10 books is more attainable.


----------



## Michael Crane

J.M. Pierce said:


> That's awesome, Mike! Great job!


Thanks!

I'm also the eBook of the Day at KND, and have sold 5 books this morning so far. 60 copies of LESSONS in total this month. I am not used to seeing numbers like that! 

Don't know if I'll get more from it, but at least it ain't a bust!


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm just gonna celebrate my health, my family, and my friends this christmas eve, and they include all of you

merry xmas from Nova Scotia


----------



## J.M Pierce

theapatra said:


> I'm just gonna celebrate my health, my family, and my friends this christmas eve, and they include all of you
> 
> merry xmas from Nova Scotia


Right back at ya!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ is live on Amazon!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

theapatra said:


> I'm just gonna celebrate my health, my family, and my friends this christmas eve, and they include all of you
> 
> merry xmas from Nova Scotia


hear hear!


----------



## Victorine

Daniel Arenson said:


> _The Gods of Dream_ is live on Amazon!


Woot! That's great, Daniel! I hope you have a great first day!

Vicki


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I just got a Christmas present in the form of a new review. It really made my day.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Victorine said:


> Woot! That's great, Daniel! I hope you have a great first day!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki! I've sold 8 so far. Drop by our virtual book launch party for some bubbly.


----------



## Some Writer Cat

I've got two wonderful kids and the most supportive wife imaginable -- more than enough to celebrate for one man.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Gertie Kindle




----------



## MosesSiregarIII

scottwilliamcarter said:


> I've got two wonderful kids and the most supportive wife imaginable -- more than enough to celebrate for one man.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Amen, with one kid for me.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just surpassed 400 copies of Turning Back The Clock in a little under 14 months.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

John Fitch V said:


> Just surpassed 400 copies of Turning Back The Clock in a little under 14 months.


YAY!


----------



## J.M Pierce

John Fitch V said:


> Just surpassed 400 copies of Turning Back The Clock in a little under 14 months.


Saweeeet! Congrats, John!


----------



## Michael Crane

John Fitch V said:


> Just surpassed 400 copies of Turning Back The Clock in a little under 14 months.


Woo-hoo! If that's not a reason to celebrate, then I don't know what is. Congrats!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

John Fitch V said:


> Just surpassed 400 copies of Turning Back The Clock in a little under 14 months.


Excellente.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I lowered the price of all three novels to $.99 on Wednesday night for just Nook and Kindle, and I thought I'd keep it that way until the New Year. In two and half days I've doubled my sales, which I really wasn't expecting, but I'm glad I did.  I even sold a couple paperbacks too.


----------



## William Meikle

Great 5 star review of ISLAND LIFE today



> I have suggested this book as a must read since, like Stephen King's IT, the strong emotional impact of the writing and superlative narrative lift it head and shoulders above others writing in this genre.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Congrats everyone!  Robert and Daniel in particular for your new book releases.  Getting good reviews and fan letters is great, but releasing a new book is really an awesome accomplishment.  Congrats guys!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## JimC1946

I'm very happy to have sold almost 2,000 copies of "Recollections" in the 17 months since it was published. Special thanks to the 45 folks who have reviewed it.

A merry Christmas to everyone!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Now the big question: Can I sell 98 copies of Turning Back The Clock today and hit 500?


----------



## Dawn Judd

Got my first fan letter today!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sales on Christmas morning. I didn't expect that. I thought maybe late this afternoon.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sales on Christmas morning. I didn't expect that. I thought maybe late this afternoon.


I've had a few this morning as well.


----------



## LCEvans

I got a nice Christmas surprise--a review for Night Camp by a ten-year-old reader who wants to give it ten out of ten. So happy.

Linda


----------



## Scott Neumyer

LCEvans said:


> I got a nice Christmas surprise--a review for Night Camp by a ten-year-old reader who wants to give it ten out of ten. So happy.
> 
> Linda


Love this!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sales on Christmas morning. I didn't expect that. I thought maybe late this afternoon.










Congratz! I didn't expect any either, and was surprised to see a few trickle in. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats everyone! Robert and Daniel in particular for your new book releases. Getting good reviews and fan letters is great, but releasing a new book is really an awesome accomplishment. Congrats guys! Merry Christmas!


Thanks!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Hubby just ordered my kindle!  (silly boy waited til the last minute to try to buy one at Target.)  I'm excited.  I can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## JennaAnderson

LCEvans said:


> I got a nice Christmas surprise--a review for Night Camp by a ten-year-old reader who wants to give it ten out of ten. So happy.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda - that was my son. He's technically 11 but I won't tell him you though he was younger. ha ha.

I didn't want to add this detail to the Amazon book review but would like to let you know that Night Camp was one of the first books to ever spark my son's interest in reading. He has learning issues and has always hated reading. HATED. Loved books. Hated reading. Your book was the first one he ever commented on such as "I can't wait to see what happens next." and "Let's start reading a little earlier tomorrow so we can finish more." I can't tell you how much those comments really made my day. (and got me a little teary eyed) He knows you and I have talked online and he wants to know if the next Camp book is done yet.  "Is she done? Did you buy it?"

His reading has greatly improved through help at school and home. I think finding books such as yours that have a laundry list of things boys love (girls, dark forests, dungeons, carnivals, mystery, best friends, bats, caves, etc.) is also key to reading success. So thank you for writing such a wonderful story.

We look forward to reading more.

Jenna


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Awwww, Jenna! That's such a sweet story about your boy and his loving Night Camp! Seriously inspiring. I'd be happy to gift you a copy of my book for him if you think he'd like it as well. I mean, it's perfect for his age. 

If not, that's totally fine too. Just thought I'd offer.

So stoked to hear such a nice story!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My brother randomly picked up one of my novels at our parents' house this morning, and read it cover to cover today. He never reads(spends his time on Second Life), he is very hard to impress, and he can be critical (pointing out spelling errors I missed), but he says he enjoyed it. Well, now all I have to do now is market to non-readers!   

Hope all of you had a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I've had several lovely surprises over Christmas. 

First up - I sold around a thousand books on Christmas day (could well have been a fair bit more but I'm bad at daily totals). Secondly - I got two lovely reviews (literally this morning UK time) on Amazon.com. Lastly - I am an Amazon bestseller in the US and the UK. Currently at 100 in the US and 12 in the UK. 

I'm utterly shocked by it all. It is the best present ever (not the best Boxing Day though - that goes to Dec 26th 2002 when I met my wife).


----------



## JennaAnderson

Scott Neumyer said:


> Awwww, Jenna! That's such a sweet story about your boy and his loving Night Camp! Seriously inspiring. I'd be happy to gift you a copy of my book for him if you think he'd like it as well. I mean, it's perfect for his age.
> 
> If not, that's totally fine too. Just thought I'd offer.
> 
> So stoked to hear such a nice story!


Thanks Scott - no need to gift. I just bought it. 

My reason to celebrate this morning is I sold A LOT of Amazon UK books in the last 12 hours.

Welcome aboard UKers!

~ Jenna


----------



## Scott Neumyer

JennaAnderson said:


> Thanks Scott - no need to gift. I just bought it.
> 
> ~ Jenna


Oh! Thank you! I would have gifted it!


----------



## Davidjb

Finally made it home and have a couple of new reviews on Amazon.co.uk 

_The Legacy of Eldric was brilliant. It had me completely gripped. I was torn between not wanted to put it down, but also being so tense (I couldn't possibly admit to being scared!) that I almost didn't want to read on... but I just had to. It just had me hooked - I'm half way through the next one, and think the third might just have to be my Christmas present to myself.

If you like reading about elves, dragons, demons and all kinds of fantasy adventures - then I thoroughly recommend The Legacy of Eldric to you. Enjoy (I did!) 
_

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/0955676053/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My novel _Flaming Dove_ is reviewed at From The Shadows.

Here's a quote:

"Laila is born of angel and demon, her mixed blood a curse that bars her from both Heaven and Hell, so she must fight for the one place she calls home...earth. Flaming Dove is an action packed urban fantasy that dares to challenge the reader to question the traditional roles of good and evil. Arenson presents a dark and gritty look at armageddon and a kick butt heroine who comes armed with fangs, claws, and an uzi. A thought provoking dark fantasy novel filled with non-stop action and intriguing characters. I recommend _Flaming Dove_ to readers of urban fantasy, paranormal suspense, and especially to fans of dark fantasy."

Take a look: http://www.fromtheshadows.info/2010/12/book-review-flaming-dove.html


----------



## Victorine

Jenna, your son's story made me tear up too.  That's so awesome that he is getting into reading, despite his difficulty.  I have two sons with Aspergers Syndrome, and they don't like to read as well, so I get all emotional when I read things like this happening.  Hugs to your son!

Vicki


----------



## JennaAnderson

Victorine said:


> Jenna, your son's story made me tear up too. That's so awesome that he is getting into reading, despite his difficulty. I have two sons with Aspergers Syndrome, and they don't like to read as well, so I get all emotional when I read things like this happening. Hugs to your son!
> 
> Vicki


Thanks Vicki - the progress our kids make brings us great joy doesn't it?

This was the first Christmas in which my son asked for books. I remember just stopping in my tracks and thinking. He wants books. The next day I email every single teacher and tutor he'd had over the years and said, "Thank you so much! I knew his love for reading was in there. You all helped bring it out."

Jenna


----------



## Lambert

I sold 40 books this month so far. I know some of you sold 100 times that, but being a new Author on Kindle  ( a bit over a month now) I'm OK with it. Hope it picks up though...

Lambert


----------



## velicion

I've just reached the 20k mark on my third novel Mirrored blade. That's given me reason to smile today.


----------



## Scott Neumyer

I'm jumping for joy. Launched my book on amazon on 12/7 and BN on 12/9.

As of this moment, I'm 5 sales away from 300 overall!!

The majority is amazon US but BN seems to be picking up steam.

I'm truly, truly blessed!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Lambert said:


> I sold 40 books this month so far. I know some of you sold 100 times that, but being a new Author on Kindle ( a bit over a month now) I'm OK with it. Hope it picks up though...


I'd say you've gotten a pretty good start on things. Better than my first full month, as I recall.

I'm having my best month yet already and still 5 days to go! Actually surpassed last month's total on the 20th. And my two paperbacks will be on display with the local historical society next month.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I thought my brown bar of shame in the UK would last all month, but I just checked and found one sale of Halloween Sky there.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I've got a handful of things to be celebrate as the year draws to a close:

1. I met my goal for the December.. The big holiday rush never really materialized for me, but my latest thriller seems to be doing quite well in sales - even at $2.99.. So, I'm content. Next month is KND and I'm hoping a few of my blog reviews hit, accelerating things even more.
2. I finally got my shipment from CreateSpace. This means I can send paper copies of The Patriot Paradox to the people who won my goodreads giveaway. Took FOREVER.
3. I just finished tagging a *ton* of people in the UK thread. I've been putting this off for weeks. Now it's just maintenance.

and finally, but most importantly
4. I'm about 40K words into the sequel to the Patriot Paradox and I'm picking my way through the edits on a zombie story I wrote this spring. This means I have at least two books in the queue for 2011, maybe even three if I can crank out the prequel to the zombie story and get it edited in time. We'll see.

And oh yeah, number 5. I learned how to use twitter. Another thing I had put off for most of 2010. And I like it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LCEvans said:


> I got a nice Christmas surprise--a review for Night Camp by a ten-year-old reader who wants to give it ten out of ten. So happy.
> 
> Linda


Oh, how cute!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finally got my first review on Amazon UK from a Brit. Three stars, but a nice review.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

sibelhodge said:


> Cool!
> 
> I'm celebrating that in the UK, Fourteen Days Later is currently...
> 
> #483 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary
> #13 in Books > Romance > Adult & Contemporary
> #15 in Books > Humour > Fiction
> 
> That's the highest I've been!


But Can You Drink The Water? is also in the same category
#804 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#7 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#28 in Books > Humour > Fiction

Have sold 100 copies of it this month on Amazon UK (7 on Amazon.com) so feeling very chuffed.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just sold my 2000th book. Thank you to everyone who bought one. I can now snootily tell people that I've sold "thousands of books", and technically be correct.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just sold my 2000th book. Thank you to everyone who bought one. I can now snootily tell people that I've sold "thousands of books", and technically be correct.


You can stand in front of a mirror and practice.









Congratulations.

Jan and Sibel, good going.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just sold my 2000th book. Thank you to everyone who bought one. I can now snootily tell people that I've sold "thousands of books", and technically be correct.


Phenonmenal! You'll certainly increase your readership by thousands more in 2011 !


----------



## JoeMitchell

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just sold my 2000th book. Thank you to everyone who bought one. I can now snootily tell people that I've sold "thousands of books", and technically be correct.


That's really funny, and an awesome milestone. Congrats, Daniel!


----------



## Cathymw

Congratulations to all!

And Daniel, very funny comment.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Thanks everyone.


----------



## daveconifer

Nobody saw anything they disliked about the blurb for my upcoming release.  It must be perfect!


----------



## theaatkinson

I have a little essay posted up at Writing in My Car. I'm pretty pleased with the blog as I found it from goodreads and submitted after she 'checked me out' first and okayed me. ha.

http://writinginmycar.blogspot.com/2010/12/writing-in-my-car-with-thea-atkinson.html#comment-form


----------



## Michael Crane

Got a very nice review for LESSONS from Syria Says!  Made my day!

http://syriasays.com/lessons-and-other-morbid-drabbles.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> Got a very nice review for LESSONS from Syria Says!  Made my day!
> 
> http://syriasays.com/lessons-and-other-morbid-drabbles.html


Nice!


----------



## Michael Crane

Daniel Arenson said:


> Nice!


Thanks! Was a very nice surprise... always makes Monday easier to get through!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Michael Crane said:


> Got a very nice review for LESSONS from Syria Says!  Made my day!
> 
> http://syriasays.com/lessons-and-other-morbid-drabbles.html


Awesome. This was my favorite part of her review:

"And if you have a fear of clowns or puppets: FORGET IT!"


----------



## Michael Crane

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Awesome. This was my favorite part of her review:
> 
> "And if you have a fear of clowns or puppets: FORGET IT!"


 

That part did make me smile, I must admit!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just crossed 300 December sales -- a new monthly record for me.


----------



## kcmay

I got home from my Christmas vacation to find my front yard and the roof of my house blanketed with snow!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> I got home from my Christmas vacation to find my front yard and the roof of my house blanketed with snow!!


Congratulations! I knew you could do it!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I just successfully uploaded Only In My Dreams to Smashwords with only one error. I fixed that and uploaded again. I figured I'd try a short one first to see how it went. So far, so good. Hopefully the next one will go as well.


----------



## Lambert

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I just successfully uploaded Only In My Dreams to Smashwords with only one error. I fixed that and uploaded again. I figured I'd try a short one first to see how it went. So far, so good. Hopefully the next one will go as well.


That's something I still have to do. Been putting it off. Just something new I have to learn....
Lambert


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Lambert said:


> That's something I still have to do. Been putting it off. Just something new I have to learn....
> Lambert


I uploaded a second one, Of Love and War. Unfortunately, the file was gone. I found an html version and reformatted the whole thing. Thank goodness it was a short one; about 30 pages. I have Carbonite, but when I got my computer de-virused, it took out Carbonite and now I can't reload it. This one is #146 in the queue for uploading. I may be here all night.

Listen to Your Heart is ready to go but I'll wait until tomorrow. The queue is shorter during the day.


----------



## daveconifer

Snodgrass Vacation has sold 47 copies in the last two hours.  Definitely the biggest rush of sales by any of my books, ever.  Everything they say about being featured on Daily Cheap Reads is true...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

daveconifer said:


> Snodgrass Vacation has sold 47 copies in the last two hours. Definitely the biggest rush of sales by any of my books, ever. Everything they say about being featured on Daily Cheap Reads is true...


That is fantastic!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I won a free book cover in the Christmas draw held by Glendon & T.L. Haddix, and Glendon has just finished up the cover for me. I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## daveconifer

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That is fantastic!


Thanks Gertie. Every time I look there's another one. I'm going to have to sit here all night...


----------



## Michael Crane

Congrats, Dave!  That's awesome.  

I just sold my 200th eBook tonight.  200 eBooks since I first published for the Kindle in July.  I know that's a small number compared to most, but being that I only have short stories/collections out, I'm really happy with that number!  I had no idea I would sell that much so quickly.


----------



## daveconifer

jasonga said:


> I won a free book cover in the Christmas draw held by Glendon & T.L. Haddix, and Glendon has just finished up the cover for me. I'm very happy with the result.


Very cool, Jason. I know he did a really strong cover for Julie so I'm sure you're getting a good one...


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Lovely fan mail from a lovely fan.  Just the thing to brighten a grey morning - and to inspire me to some writing!


----------



## julieannfelicity

daveconifer said:


> Snodgrass Vacation has sold 47 copies in the last two hours. Definitely the biggest rush of sales by any of my books, ever. Everything they say about being featured on Daily Cheap Reads is true...


Holy moly! That's fantastic!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

‎"Flaming Dove" received a new Amazon review--its 19th. Here's a quote: "Arenson presents a dark and gritty look at armageddon and a kick butt heroine who comes armed with fangs, claws, and an uzi. A thought provoking dark fantasy novel filled with non-stop action and intriguing characters. I recommend Flaming Dove to readers of urban fantasy, paranormal suspense, and especially to fans of dark fantasy."


----------



## julieannfelicity

jasonga said:


> I won a free book cover in the Christmas draw held by Glendon & T.L. Haddix, and Glendon has just finished up the cover for me. I'm very happy with the result.


That is a great cover! Glendon does such a fantastic job! And Dave's right; Glendon created my _From Heaven_ cover and I absolutely love it!


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy received its first 3-star review at http://bluefairysbookshelf.blogspot.com/2010/12/kinshield-legacy.html. I'm quite pleased with this review -- she called it an entertaining good book.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Well, I'm one sale away from TEN sales total!    

(yes, victories start out small. I'm still having chocolate to celebrate...)


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Another reviewer lying through his teeth about me (just kidding). This guy's from Brazil, so that's kinda cool.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

CathyQuinn said:


> Well, I'm one sale away from TEN sales total!
> 
> (yes, victories start out small. I'm still having chocolate to celebrate...)


You know what they say: The journey of a thousand miles begins with ten ebook sales.


----------



## kcmay

The Kinshield Legacy received another 5-star review today! http://www.amazon.com/review/R1CDPUMTPG6XFQ Woot!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> The Kinshield Legacy received another 5-star review today! http://www.amazon.com/review/R1CDPUMTPG6XFQ Woot!


Killer review, but how do you feel about his self-promotion at the end of it?


----------



## kcmay

I don't think it'll have the effect he hopes for, and I wouldn't recommend that approach to others, but who am I to tell people what to write in a review?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> I don't think it'll have the effect he hopes for, and I wouldn't recommend that approach to others, but who am I to tell people what to write in a review?


I think it violates Amazon's review policy, though. If that were to happen to me, I'd write Amazon to see if they could remove his link to his own book. I'm not saying that's what you should do; that's just me. I don't know if Amazon can do that, or if they'd need to delete the whole review, though.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,505 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction

Loving Amazon.co.uk today! _Isabeau_ is doing well there.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I think it violates Amazon's review policy, though. If that were to happen to me, I'd write Amazon to see if they could remove his link to his own book. I'm not saying that's what you should do; that's just me. I don't know if Amazon can do that, or if they'd need to delete the whole review, though.


It doesn't. If the review were to blatantly talk about his own book and pimp it instead, then they would remove it (had to do this before, as have a few other KBers) but to link his own book and that's it isn't far enough of a step for Amazon to really do anything about it.

David Dalglish


----------



## Lambert

Well he was upfront and honest about it being a plug at least.

Lambert


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Half-Orc said:


> It doesn't. If the review were to blatantly talk about his own book and pimp it instead, then they would remove it (had to do this before, as have a few other KBers) but to link his own book and that's it isn't far enough of a step for Amazon to really do anything about it.
> 
> David Dalglish


Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks.


Oh, and the guy's only written like five various reviews. I'd say it's honest...just also written an author who is probably desperate as the rest of us for some exposure


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Half-Orc said:


> Oh, and the guy's only written like five various reviews. I'd say it's honest...just also written an author who is probably desperate as the rest of us for some exposure


Desperate for exposure? Who? Surely not me.


----------



## JenniferErickson

I checked my sales, and they are no longer zero!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,505 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction
> 
> Loving Amazon.co.uk today! _Isabeau_ is doing well there.


Excellent news, Gemi!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

I sold a book today! Woohoo! I'm rich! I also had an awesome lunch of vegetable pasta soup and a Greek salad with a rather pretentious creamy vinaigrette. Even though Greece is going bankrupt, they really do make good columns and salads (and that Homer guy was a good storyteller).


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm only 8 sales away from breaking 100 novels sold in one month. I've never gotten that close before. It helped to drop the price of all three of them to $.99 for one week between last Thursday and this coming Thursday. If I can get 8 more before before the end of Friday night, I'll have accomplished one of my goals, which is to get 100 sold in one month. Next goal is to break 1000, which is only 432 more sales....


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,505 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #90 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction
> 
> Loving Amazon.co.uk today! _Isabeau_ is doing well there.


It might be because you're a little too awesome.


----------



## EliRey

I just recieved a "Top Pick" 5 Star review from Night Owl Reviews. The reviewer said


> can't even begin to express how much I loved this book. I read the whole thing in less than one day. In fact, it was nearly five o'clock in the morning when I finished, it was that good.


To read the entire review please visit http://www.nightowlreviews.com/nor/Reviews/Kiki-reviews-Forever-Mine-by-Elizabeth-Reyes.aspx Also for the first time I broke the top 100 in a couple of categories! I'm sure it has much to do with my kindle nation sponsorship today. I'll be posting more on that on the other thread. Yay!

#3,934 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#82 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#100 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## J.M Pierce

Hey, Cliff! I really like the new cover for the Usurper. It looks great.

As of today December is the best selling month for Failing Test, even better than my KND month of October when I sold nearly 100 in a day. I'm feeling good about the momentum it's building. FT is the KND Book of the Day on January 6th so fingers crossed it will hit that next plateau.

Take care all!

J.M.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Cliff Ball said:


> I'm only 8 sales away from breaking 100 novels sold in one month. I've never gotten that close before. It helped to drop the price of all three of them to $.99 for one week between last Thursday and this coming Thursday. If I can get 8 more before before the end of Friday night, I'll have accomplished one of my goals, which is to get 100 sold in one month. Next goal is to break 1000, which is only 432 more sales....


Argh, J.M. beat me to it. New cover is fantastic, Cliff! Here's hoping your momentum continues to build.

P.S. Thanks, Shayne and Moses. Only one of two indies in the HF category in the UK. Not sure what got the ball rolling, but hey, I'll take it.


----------



## Cliff Ball

J.M. Pierce said:


> Hey, Cliff! I really like the new cover for the Usurper. It looks great.
> 
> As of today December is the best selling month for Failing Test, even better than my KND month of October when I sold nearly 100 in a day. I'm feeling good about the momentum it's building. FT is the KND Book of the Day on January 6th so fingers crossed it will hit that next plateau.
> 
> Take care all!
> 
> J.M.


Thanks J.M. and Gemini

You can thank Thea Atkinson for designing it. My original cover that I designed myself lacked something, and then I kind of stuck with the original design when Steve Hawk made a version with different font, which I liked, but, it actually got me less sales, which is no fault of Steve's. Thea volunteered to design me a whole new cover, and there it is. Then, when I posted it on the Kindle Facebook page, I ended up with 6 sales in an hour, which is very cool!


----------



## Michael Crane

I've sold 100 books this month!  My best month ever!    That made me very, very happy.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Michael Crane said:


> I've sold 100 books this month! My best month ever!  That made me very, very happy.


Congrats! I'm close to that goal myself.


----------



## Michael Crane

Cliff Ball said:


> Congrats! I'm close to that goal myself.


Thanks!  And glad to hear you're getting close to that as well! December has been a great month--I'll be sad to see it go.


----------



## JenniferBecton

I was just going to compliment Cliff's cover too. Very nice! 

Congrats on 100 sales, Michael!

I came to share that I got another very nice review on Amazon. It really is humbling.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

I was hoping for my goal of 100 sales for the month December - and guess what - have now done over 200.   But Can You Drink The Water? alone has sold 133.


----------



## Michael Crane

JenniferBecton said:


> Congrats on 100 sales, Michael!
> 
> I came to share that I got another very nice review on Amazon. It really is humbling.


Thanks!! And congrats on the great review.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Way to go, Mike!


----------



## kcmay

This has been an awesome month for me!

Not including freebies, I've sold over 250 books for the month -- that's more than double my previous highest month! 
On 12/17, I celebrated 500 books sold -- and have since then sold another 100. 
Someone bought the 150th copy of Venom yesterday. December is its first month of release (well, officially. someone discovered it Nov 30th and bought one!). WOOT

Plus... something exciting is happening on DailyCheapReads.com later today!


----------



## julieannfelicity

I tickled pink today because I discovered I have a nice 4 star review for _The Kindness of Strangers_ on Barnes & Noble. I don't know who bqp is, but I am so thankful for the review! 

http://bit.ly/ghXZQr


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm thrilled to say that I've had a very pleasant month, much like the rest of you, just smaller scale. Just this morning, I got a great 4.5 star review from the Motherlode on Anomaly and two novels showed up on B&N this morning. I sold a bakers dozen books in one day, I've reached my goal of 50 books sold before the new year, and Santa gifted me a Kindle. what a month!

I'm also pleased to see that my humble attempt to help Cliff out seems to have gone over well. that's a very nice gift too. grin.

http://gracekrispy.blogspot.com/2010/12/review-anomaly-by-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## Dawn Judd

I just sold my first book in the UK store!!!!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Congrats on the milestones, J.M, Michael, K.C. and Cliff!  December has been a great month!

Cliff, I also like your new cover.  I saw it yesterday and was impressed by how much better it looks.  I think your title was getting lost in the flames before, but now it's much more clear.  Good work, Thea!

I'm celebrating too...I thought I had a chance at selling 500 this month, and now it looks like I might reach 700.  Two days ago, during the big sales surge, I sold 111 copies of Shard Mountain, then yesterday, around 35.  Can I get 59 more to reach 700 in the next three days?  I hope so!  I sold 210 last month, so this is really amazing.


----------



## Cliff Ball

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on the milestones, J.M, Michael, K.C. and Cliff! December has been a great month!
> 
> Cliff, I also like your new cover. I saw it yesterday and was impressed by how much better it looks. I think your title was getting lost in the flames before, but now it's much more clear. Good work, Thea!
> 
> I'm celebrating too...I thought I had a chance at selling 500 this month, and now it looks like I might reach 700. Two days ago, during the big sales surge, I sold 111 copies of Shard Mountain, then yesterday, around 35. Can I get 59 more to reach 700 in the next three days? I hope so! I sold 210 last month, so this is really amazing.


Thanks! I really need to invest in a really good software program, like BookCover Pro or something.

I have finally broken the 100 novels sold in a month barrier!


----------



## JennaAnderson

I've officially made it as an author. My ebook is on a pirated books site.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I received an email today telling me there is a review of my new romance, Sing My Name, up on the All About Romance site. I didn't think they reviewed indie books, and Sing got a DIK (Desert Island Keeper) rating!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Robert Duperre, who runs the book review site _Journal of Always_, named _Firefly Island_ one of his top 2010 books.


----------



## kcmay

Daniel Arenson said:


> Robert Duperre, who runs the book review site _Journal of Always_, named _Firefly Island_ one of his top 2010 books.


Congrats to you! That's in my Kindle -- can't wait to read it! 

I'm also celebrating having The Venom of Vipers on that list! Weeee! I seriously want a glass of wine right now.


----------



## Mark Adair

My suspense novel, The Father's Child, is the eBook of the Day on Kindle Nation! Also, I have a banner ad here on KB! Hoping for a good things.

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

22 out from 500 for the month! Man, I'd love to see that happen! Considering I'd barely cracked 200 before, this is amazing! ForeverDecember!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Congrats to everyone on their successes. 

But Can You Drink The Water? Amazon UK is creeping closer to the magical numbers. Yippee. (my maths teacher would be amazed at my sudden interest in numbers!  )

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #437 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#19 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## Mark Adair

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on the milestones, J.M, Michael, K.C. and Cliff! December has been a great month!
> 
> Cliff, I also like your new cover. I saw it yesterday and was impressed by how much better it looks. I think your title was getting lost in the flames before, but now it's much more clear. Good work, Thea!
> 
> I'm celebrating too...I thought I had a chance at selling 500 this month, and now it looks like I might reach 700. Two days ago, during the big sales surge, I sold 111 copies of Shard Mountain, then yesterday, around 35. Can I get 59 more to reach 700 in the next three days? I hope so! I sold 210 last month, so this is really amazing.


Wow! Congratulations Joe and everyone else. So great to see all the success!


----------



## Mark Adair

The Father's Child just hit #61 on Amazon's list of techno-thrillers!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Rock on, Jason!  ForeverDecember, lol!


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> 22 out from 500 for the month! Man, I'd love to see that happen! Considering I'd barely cracked 200 before, this is amazing! ForeverDecember!


Saweeeet! Get 'em, Jason!


----------



## Guest

J.M. Pierce said:


> Saweeeet! Get 'em, Jason!


Thanks, J.M.! Is Failing Test still holding strong?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> 22 out from 500 for the month! Man, I'd love to see that happen! Considering I'd barely cracked 200 before, this is amazing! ForeverDecember!


I hope the momentum continues through next year ... Forever2011!


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Woohoo! I just got my very first Amazon review for my Hawk And His Boy fantasy. Totally out of the blue. Five stars! Yow. Yum. I will refrain from digressing into non sequiturs.


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> I hope the momentum continues through next year ... Forever2011!


lol thanks Valmore. For you too!


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Thanks, J.M.! Is Failing Test still holding strong?


Yep. I'm proud to say that Failing Test is only 8 sales away from 150 for the month!


----------



## Mark Adair

J.M. Pierce said:


> Yep. I'm proud to say that Failing Test is only 8 sales away from 150 for the month!


Good to hear J.M. Congratulations!


----------



## Guest

J.M. Pierce said:


> Yep. I'm proud to say that Failing Test is only 8 sales away from 150 for the month!


I'd say that's robust!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations to everyone who has posted good news here. It is a great time for indies, and I salute each of you. 

Continued success in 2011.

Happy New Year!

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## J.M Pierce

FT is now only four away from the 150 mark for December!

This month has been so much fun. In November my goal was to sell at least one book a day and ended up actually achieving double my goal. December came along and I raised the goal to two books a day and now I'm averaging roughly five a day. I think I'm going to make my goal for January twenty!


----------



## kcmay

December has been so much fun!! In Sept-Nov, I averaged 3 books per day. In Dec, I averaged 9 books per day! Granted, I had a new book that I promoted like crazy (starting before it was released), and it was Christmas with a new gifting feature for the Kindle, but still.   75% of my sales were Kindle books via Amazon.


----------



## J.M Pierce

kcmay said:


> December has been so much fun!! In Sept-Nov, I averaged 3 books per day. In Dec, I averaged 9 books per day! Granted, I had a new book that I promoted like crazy (starting before it was released), and it was Christmas with a new gifting feature for the Kindle, but still.  75% of my sales were Kindle books via Amazon.


That's awesome, KC! Well done.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> December has been so much fun!! In Sept-Nov, I averaged 3 books per day. In Dec, I averaged 9 books per day! Granted, I had a new book that I promoted like crazy (starting before it was released), and it was Christmas with a new gifting feature for the Kindle, but still.  75% of my sales were Kindle books via Amazon.


That's awesome! When is your fourth book coming out?


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> That's awesome! When is your fourth book coming out?


Thanks! I'm targeting May 1, but I'm flexible.


----------



## div

I received a negative response yesterday from a query I sent in July!!!!  I'd hate to see her slush pile.....probably nothing to celebrate but I sure got a good chuckle out of it. Took her six months to reply with "Sorry, not right for me."


----------



## Pamela

Div,

So happy for you.  Send the agent your sales numbers.  And a smiley face.  Gave me a chuckle too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It has been a record month for me both for ebooks and paperbacks. I'm always surprised when I sell a paperback. Besides regular sales, I sold five paperbacks through extended distribution. Thanks to Bookscan, I know I'm selling in Philadelphia, New York, D.C., Orlando, WPB and Miami. Pretty cool.


----------



## Monique

All of these great milestones being reached warms the cockles of my heart. I have warm cockles! 

I just need one more UK sale to hit my goal of 100 this month!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just finished the rough draft of the fifth and final Half-Orc book. So surreal. I started writing this five years ago, nearly six. To finally, finally reach its conclusion...whew.

David Dalglish


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Congrats everyone!

I'm celebrating a terrific 2010.  This month, I reached some lovely milestones, including hitting over 2000 sales (overall -- about 400 of them are from this month).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Daniel Arenson said:


> Congrats everyone!
> 
> I'm celebrating a terrific 2010. This month, I reached some lovely milestones, including hitting over 2000 sales (overall -- about 400 of them are from this month).


Daniel, looking at your siggy I realized your book and a character in my wip have the same name. Flaming Dove. Do you mind? There was a reason for giving her that name.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Congrats to everyone.  

Even though the year isn't over with yet, I've sold 475 so far this year(which has been pretty much since August). In 2009, I only sold 68, and in 2008, I only sold 37. I'm hoping to hit the 1000 novels sold mark by May, or hopefully sooner. This was also the first month I have sold over 100 novels.


----------



## Victorine

Congratulations, everyone on such great milestones!  

I'm having an awesome December.  I've sold twice as many books this month as I sold in all my previous months.    So, the moral of the story is, even if you start out slow, things can change dramatically in just one month.  

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

Victorine said:


> Congratulations, everyone on such great milestones!
> 
> I'm having an awesome December. I've sold twice as many books this month as I sold in all my previous months.  So, the moral of the story is, even if you start out slow, things can change dramatically in just one month.
> 
> Vicki


I love this story. You rock, Vic!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love reading these great snippets of success. We're growing together and it's wonderful. Congratulations, everyone.


----------



## 25803

I love hearing all of these success stories!

This month has been lovely for me, too. 

It's been a truly fun month.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Congrats on all the milestones, everyone!

I had an insane record month in December, reaching 1,000 total sales on the 21st, and since then, over 300 more.  On the big day after Christmas, I sold a record 111 books in one day, and my December total now stands at 710.  I don't know if I'll ever see numbers this high again, but every month has been a surprise so far.  I bought a pizza to celebrate, and next week, new socks!

Happy New Year!  I hope everyone has a great 2011!


----------



## Monique

ShadowCatz said:


> You have just reached your UK goal because I just bought your book.


I love you!

 Thank you so much. That was kind of you.

How exciting!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Got a great review for Sometimes a Great Commotion.
http://conniesreviews.blogspot.com/2010/12/sometimes-great-commotion-2010-carolyn.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on all the milestones, everyone!
> 
> I had an insane record month in December, reaching 1,000 total sales on the 21st, and since then, over 300 more. On the big day after Christmas, I sold a record 111 books in one day, and my December total now stands at 710. I don't know if I'll ever see numbers this high again, but every month has been a surprise so far. I bought a pizza to celebrate, and next week, new socks!
> 
> Happy New Year! I hope everyone has a great 2011!


Pizza and new socks? Glad to see you're not spending it all in one place.


----------



## kcmay

A lady who won Venom in my FB giveaway is reading it now and has posted on my wall about how much she loves it. 2010 has been such a wonderful year for me from start to finish, and ending the year with a) a win over Steve Spurrier in the Chik-Fil-A Bowl, and b) such wonderful compliments about my writing/book is the best way ever to finish the year. I don't know how 2011 can come close to topping this year, but if it does, I'll be bouncing off the walls!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm two books, either print or digital, away from beating last January's numbers.

And it's January 1.

Go figure.


----------



## ldenglish

Of all the threads on this board, I like this one the best, because it's about what makes us happy!

December was good. After my books being down twice in November (for editing etc,) I sold 1,058 e-books and 14 paperbacks in December. My daily sales in the UK seem to be creeping higher than in the US, and Along Came a Demon's Amazon rank hovers up and down between the 200s and 400s, and has five 5-star reviews. Finally got my books on Nook on the 17th, and they're averaging 20 sales a day so far.

I've finished the first draft for the 3rd Whisperings novel: Dead Demon Walking. Lots of editing, revision, etc. in the future, but getting that first draft done is a relief. I would like to get it published this spring, but a trip to England and guests here will slow the process, so probably late summer/early fall.

I hope 2011 is a great year for everyone!

Linda


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And then I tied my January 2010 sales numbers.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have sold what I spent on the KND sponsorship! WOOT!    Hopefully it keeps going, because if I can get 30 more sold in the next couple of days, I will have surpassed all of the copies sold on Kindle for all of last year for The Usurper.

I also had a comment from another author on my blog who is now convinced to go with KND because of my success with it.  That's very cool!


----------



## JoeMitchell

Congrats Cliff!  I hope it keeps up!


----------



## Cliff Ball

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats Cliff! I hope it keeps up!


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And then I get a five-star reader review for The Mastermind:

"Fantastic story! I couldn't put it down! Kept me on the edge to the very end and left me wanting to read more from the author. Will be keeping an eye out for future tales because this one sure was a winner! Great job!"

Can I has book sales now?


----------



## Mel Comley

Great Christmas sales being recorded by everyone I think, including me, well done to you all.

I'm celebrating finishing my sequel before the end of last year was out, with a couple of hours to spare.

Day off yesterday and back to the editing today! lol

Happy New Year all.

Melx


----------



## J.M Pierce

January 1 was fantastic!

I set a new high goal for Failing Test and hit it. Duality also surprised me with a nice cluster of sales! Roll on 2011.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I already broke January 2010's sales numbers in a little over a day. Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavy!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

John Fitch V said:


> I already broke January 2010's sales numbers in a little over a day. Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavy!!


Well done. Lovely feeling.
Celebrating cracking the 400 barrier with _But Can You...._ Now almost touching the 200s. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#16 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## J.M Pierce

John Fitch V said:


> I already broke January 2010's sales numbers in a little over a day. Graaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavy!!


Saweeeet!



Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Well done. Lovely feeling.
> Celebrating cracking the 400 barrier with _But Can You...._ Now almost touching the 200s.
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #315 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #3 in Books > Fiction > Humour
> #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour
> #16 in Books > Humour > Fiction


You sold 200 copies yesterday? Of one book? That's fantastic. Well done!


----------



## William Meikle

It's going to be a Lovecraftian year for me, at least as far as anthology appearances go.

Coming up I have:-

The Color of the Deep in THE CALL OF LOVECRAFT (Papercut Press)
The Unfinished Basement in DEAD BUT DREAMING 2 (Miskatonic River Press)
Inquisitor in HISTORICAL LOVECRAFT (Innsmouth Free Press)
The Color That Came to Chiswick in GASLIGHT ARCANUM (Edge Publishing)
Call and Response in CTHULHU 2012 (Mythos Books)

I'm also waiting to hear if I've made it into HIGH SEAS CTHULHU 2 (Elder Signs Press), and I've got at least two other Lovecraftian anthologies I want to try for.

All that, and other anthology appearances in WATCH and BEST NEW VAMPIRE STORIES means you're going to be seeing my name in a lot of books this year alongside a lot of people I admire greatly, like Ramsey Campbell, Kim Newman, Simon Clark, Joe Pulver and a host of others.

It's a nice feeling to have at the start of a new year.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

J.M. Pierce said:


> Saweeeet!
> 
> You sold 200 copies yesterday? Of one book? That's fantastic. Well done!


No, didn't sell 200 copies (I wish). Got to #315 on the Kindle bestseller list ranking (UK). Hoping it will get into the #200's ranking and then crack the magical #100


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Yeh! Now in the 200's rankings.    

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #292 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store


----------



## RachelHowzell

The View from Here was included in The Frugal eReader's December's Ten Most Popular Frugal Finds - http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/01/decembers-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html!!

Rachel

The View from Here


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

RachelHowzell said:


> The View from Here was included in The Frugal eReader's December's Ten Most Popular Frugal Finds - http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/01/decembers-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html!!
> 
> Rachel
> 
> The View from Here


well done! Very exciting to be in a top ten.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> No, didn't sell 200 copies (I wish). Got to #315 on the Kindle bestseller list ranking (UK). Hoping it will get into the #200's ranking and then crack the magical #100


Got it. Still, mega congrats!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

RachelHowzell said:


> The View from Here was included in The Frugal eReader's December's Ten Most Popular Frugal Finds - http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/01/decembers-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html!!
> 
> Rachel


Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## RachelHowzell

Thanks, Valmore and Jan! Hope you're having a good 2011 so far.

Rachel


----------



## Cliff Ball

I sold 50 copies of The Usurper yesterday thanks to KND, made it into the top 50 of political thrillers.

Today, I'm right back to obscurity


----------



## kcmay

Cliff Ball said:


> I sold 50 copies of The Usurper yesterday thanks to KND, made it into the top 50 of political thrillers.


That's awesome! Congrats!

I don't have a formal education in science, though I love learning about the physical sciences as a lay person. Venom was my first real attempt at writing science fiction, and my biggest fear was that some scientist would come along and blow my cover, revealing me as a hack. I did quite a bit of research, but some of the science I pulled out of my... hat.

Tonight, I got a review from a scientist, someone who wrote, "Generally when I read science fiction books, especially biotech books, I sit there and groan at the inaccurate science." I'm celebrating because I seem to have gotten it mostly right. Actually, I'm _elated_ -- my science didn't get shot down! WOOT!!


----------



## daveconifer

kcmay said:


> That's awesome! Congrats!
> 
> I don't have a formal education in science, though I love learning about the physical sciences as a lay person. Venom was my first real attempt at writing science fiction, and my biggest fear was that some scientist would come along and blow my cover, revealing me as a hack. I did quite a bit of research, but some of the science I pulled out of my... hat.
> 
> Tonight, I got a review from a scientist, someone who wrote, "Generally when I read science fiction books, especially biotech books, I sit there and groan at the inaccurate science." I'm celebrating because I seem to have gotten it mostly right. Actually, I'm _elated_ -- my science didn't get shot down! WOOT!!


Well done, KC. That's got to feel good...


----------



## kcmay

daveconifer said:


> Well done, KC. That's got to feel good...


Thanks! It really does. It was a huge fear for me, and one reason I was actually afraid to release the book!


----------



## Cliff Ball

kcmay said:


> That's awesome! Congrats!
> 
> I don't have a formal education in science, though I love learning about the physical sciences as a lay person. Venom was my first real attempt at writing science fiction, and my biggest fear was that some scientist would come along and blow my cover, revealing me as a hack. I did quite a bit of research, but some of the science I pulled out of my... hat.
> 
> Tonight, I got a review from a scientist, someone who wrote, "Generally when I read science fiction books, especially biotech books, I sit there and groan at the inaccurate science." I'm celebrating because I seem to have gotten it mostly right. Actually, I'm _elated_ -- my science didn't get shot down! WOOT!!


That's very cool


----------



## Scott Neumyer

Tomorrow, 1/4, my book will be officially on sale at Amazon for a month (1/6 is a month for BN.com).

My total sales as of this moment = *703*

I'm blown away and so happy. Incredible support on this board. Thank you all!


----------



## William Meikle

Woot! My story OUT WITH THE OLD has sold to Evolve 2 - a vampire antho coming later this year from EDGE PUBLISHING


----------



## JenniferBecton

I'm finally seeing my BN sales increase. Well, sort of, Pubit has screwed up my sales reports royally, but I am, in fact, improving.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey! This has been a season of firsts for me:

1. This is the first time I have ever posted in a forum. I use facebook all the time, but that's different. Plus my kids helped me with that, and they're all at school right now. So I hope this works and I hope I did it right.

2. My first story, Black & White, went live today, and it's the first time I ever self-pubbed. My daughter uploaded it at 11:11 p.m, Jan 1, 2011, which was totally unintentional. But lots of "1's" there.

3. And last but not least, I wrote it!

There's some really neat "firsts" listed!!! It's always nice when people are happy about something. Complaining is fun too, but it's nice to smile.

I'll be back (I think),
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm celebrating having found KindleBoards  and someone responded right away to my question about a mystery series that I liked (by Mel Starr, aka Melvin Starr) so I was able to buy two more books in the series! Yippee!

And I'm celebrating my first paranormal book release, Vampire Protector , even though it got kind of sideways and while you can get to it via the direct link, at the moment you can't search for it either by author or title except as a print book. Which means I also can't add the cute little cover yet...but I contacted Amazon and my publisher & hope they will fix it all shortly. Which I hope means someone other than me will actually find and buy it! 

Not to mention that my Archer family mysteries is doing fairly well and will only do better in 2011, right?

So much to be grateful for, despite the occassional groan of despair.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I got some really nice comments about my stuff from Guido Henkel on one of his recent blog posts. Nice google alert!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> That's awesome! Congrats!
> 
> I don't have a formal education in science, though I love learning about the physical sciences as a lay person. Venom was my first real attempt at writing science fiction, and my biggest fear was that some scientist would come along and blow my cover, revealing me as a hack. I did quite a bit of research, but some of the science I pulled out of my... hat.
> 
> Tonight, I got a review from a scientist, someone who wrote, "Generally when I read science fiction books, especially biotech books, I sit there and groan at the inaccurate science." I'm celebrating because I seem to have gotten it mostly right. Actually, I'm _elated_ -- my science didn't get shot down! WOOT!!


Okay, now I'm jealous. I want to write some science fiction, but ... I suck at science.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Less than 1,000 words to hit 75,000 words in my current WIP, and three copies of A Galaxy At War away from 100 sold.


----------



## JoeMitchell

I wrote 1200 words today in 4 hours, almost all good.  That's 300 words per hour.  I think I can do better than that tomorrow, if I can silence my internal editor and just write.

I also got a new 5-star review today to cap it off.  I've never posted one of these before, but this one really gave me a boost:

"I read a lot of science-fiction and this book is the most fun read I've had in a long time! I read the authors page bio and the writer say's he spent a lot of time writing this and it shows! This book isn't just well written and fun - it's a crafted work. I can see his hand's lovingly caressing this work to make it smooth and beautiful. I thank you for the enjoyment this book has given me. Please, please Mr. Mitchell, write more for us!!!"


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Very nice, Joe!


----------



## Laurensaga

Cliff Ball said:


> I sold 50 copies of The Usurper yesterday thanks to KND, made it into the top 50 of political thrillers.
> 
> Today, I'm right back to obscurity


That is beyond awesome. Great job. Has it had some bleed over sucess? I sure hope it does.


----------



## kcmay

I really need to search the Amazon discussion board more often for mentions of my books. I found this wonderful comment written a few days ago:

"K.C. my husband just finished Venom of Vipers and LOVED it! I just picked up your other two for great prices. I know the genre is different but he enjoyed your writing so much he thought he would give them a try. (BTW he is totally against writing a review....I was considering writing one for him with his comments but it doesn't look like you are suffering in the review department on any of your works. Congrats!)"

WOOT!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Righteous review, Joe. Worthy of posting, for sure.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Flaming Dove is featured at the Indie Books Blog! http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/flaming-dove-daniel-arenson.html


----------



## Basil Sands

My eNovel 65 Below has risen to #9 in Kindle/ War genre. (It's #759 in Kindle Books overall)

I'm pretty stoked.

reasons it rose: Kindle Nation Daily Free Sample advert, coinciding with a giveaway drawing for a new Kindle 3 WiFi for every 1000 books sold until March 31st.

Here's hoping it hits #1 by the end of the day.


----------



## kcmay

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Okay, now I'm jealous. I want to write some science fiction, but ... I suck at science.


 Research, research, research! I knew nothing about viruses or genetics engineering when I started the story. I only know a little now, but apparently it was enough to squeak by.


----------



## Basil Sands

At 1445 Alaska Time
Rankings for 65 Below are now at:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #519 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
   * #4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
   * #10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > War
   * #10 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

The advert definitely paid off, and the free Kindle offer is worth the extra $$

Here's praying it gets to the top before the day is out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

On the bad news-good news-bad news front. I tried to open the WiP on my laptop and was told the file was corrupted beyond repair (bad news). It was on a thumb drive. I was worried that the whole drive was going bad. I decided to try to open it on my netbook and the file was fine (good news). Since there are now other programs on my laptop that I can't open, I suspect a virus (bad news).


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> Research, research, research! I knew nothing about viruses or genetics engineering when I started the story. I only know a little now, but apparently it was enough to squeak by.


Okay, now there's hope for me. While I suck at science, I am a master at squeaking by.

I was always good at math. It's too bad there isn't a huge "math fiction" genre. Why did it have to be science?

p.s. sorry/happy to hear that, Gertie.


----------



## ClickNextPage

My reason to celebrate of the day (or maybe of the month): released my memoir, Bread From the Sky, a few days ago. Woo  hoo!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

ClickNextPage said:


> My reason to celebrate of the day (or maybe of the month): released my memoir, Bread From the Sky, a few days ago. Woo hoo!


Brilliant. What's it about?


----------



## ClickNextPage

I feared to put any detail about it in the previous post to avoid looking too self-promotiony outside of the Book Bazaar. But since you asked...

It's about the two years I spent as a Peace Corps Volunteer in Togo, West Africa.

How many cat heads do you have to eat before you acquire the characteristics of a cat? Why do you hang a snail shell in a tree? How do you get a curse removed? And who buried a gri-gri in the yard? These and other burning questions are answered in _Bread From the Sky_.

There's a synopsis on my blog.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I just sold my 700th book!

Now if I could get over this flu and get back to writing...


----------



## Scott Neumyer

J.M. Pierce said:


> I just sold my 700th book!
> 
> Now if I could get over this flu and get back to writing...


Congrats, dude!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I just got my free Kindle 2 cover! Woohoo!(from the contest to come up with a tweet for Konrath's Shaken).

Thanks, Harvey and KB!


----------



## kcmay

J.M. Pierce said:


> I just sold my 700th book!


Congrats!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ClickNextPage said:


> I feared to put any detail about it in the previous post to avoid looking too self-promotiony outside of the Book Bazaar. But since you asked...
> 
> It's about the two years I spent as a Peace Corps Volunteer in Togo, West Africa.
> 
> How many cat heads do you have to eat before you acquire the characteristics of a cat? Why do you hang a snail shell in a tree? How do you get a curse removed? And who buried a gri-gri in the yard? These and other burning questions are answered in _Bread From the Sky_.
> 
> There's a synopsis on my blog.


My cousin John did two years in Togo twice as a peace corps volunteer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

J.M. Pierce said:


> I just sold my 700th book!
> 
> Now if I could get over this flu and get back to writing...


I hear writing more books so you can sell more books is a sure fire cure for the flu. Congrats.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I put three of my books on Smashwords a week ago and just had my first sale! 

A lot of people sampled so there could be more in my future.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I put three of my books on Smashwords a week ago and just had my first sale!
> 
> A lot of people sampled so there could be more in my future.


Congrats, dawl!


----------



## M.S. Verish

> I put three of my books on Smashwords a week ago and just had my first sale!
> 
> A lot of people sampled so there could be more in my future.


Woot! 

We're about to post our work on Smashwords as well, but we're most excited about our short story going live today! Yay!


----------



## Guest

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Woot!
> 
> We're about to post our work on Smashwords as well, but we're most excited about our short story going live today! Yay!


Congrats on the release! You should post the description or something. How long did it take you to write it?


----------



## M.S. Verish

Jason,
Thanks! The 'Zon is still porting info over, we think...we hope! It took us a few days to write, but about a month to create the story.


----------



## Talia Jager

I've had a good couple weeks. Not amazing, but good. My book sold about 15 copies the week after Christmas - all those new Kindles out there  Definitely something that made me happy. I'm hoping some of the readers liked the book and will spread the word.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Land of Ash just hit the top 10 in short stories. Two below Stephen King, and two above Tim O'Brien. Hoohah!

David Dalglish


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Congrats to everyone on theoir successes. 

According to Novel Rank _But Can You_... was #216 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
Amazon UK. Didn't manage to see it, but these are the latest rankings.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #223 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#3 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#11 in Books > Humour > Fiction

Have to share the excitment with someone, so thanks for this thread.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I hear writing more books so you can sell more books is a sure fire cure for the flu. Congrats.


Still down, but hoping to get some writing in today. Thanks, Margaret!

J.M.


----------



## kcmay

I'm here to help Christopher celebrate his awesome review of The Hawk and His Boy at Fantasy Book Critic blog -- one of the most prestigious on the web for fantasy books!

WOOT! Congrats!!


----------



## Abigail

I have just got a contract with a well known literary agent so I am Buzzing.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Abigail said:


> I have just got a contract with a well known literary agent so I am Buzzing.


That's great, Abigail! I remember your amazing story from Authonomy. I'm so glad to see you getting some recognition, and doing well on Amazon.


----------



## CathyQuinn

Congratulations to all of you! It's so inspiring to read your stories!

Right now I'm celebrating that my .99 book is ALMOST in the top 100.000.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Flaming Dove_ received its 20th Amazon review--for five stars.

Here's a quote: "The author excels at taking you deep within the characters and making them real. All have vulnerabilities, joys and sorrows.
And Laila, poor sad Laila, an outcast all her life; so much inner conflict and torment.... This is actually a very well-written book which not only entertains, it makes you think. I read the last chapters feeling stunned by the twists and surprises. Now I'm off to find more of Arenson's books."

You can read the full review on _Flaming Dove_'s product page: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004089EPA


----------



## Gertie Kindle

All three of the books I uploaded to Smashwords have now been approved for the premium catalog. With Mark's agreement with Kobo not to discount randomly, it's a better deal.

Anybody know how long it takes after approval to get to the distribution stream?


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> All three of the books I uploaded to Smashwords have now been approved for the premium catalog. With Mark's agreement with Kobo not to discount randomly, it's a better deal.
> 
> Anybody know how long it takes after approval to get to the distribution stream?


For me, I was at B&N and Kobo in about 1-2 weeks. Apple was a little over 2 weeks, and Sony was closer to 4 weeks. Diesel was quick, but they've got some interesting pricing happening over there.


----------



## kcmay

My book was chosen as one of the four top reads of 2010 at http://dailycheapreads.com/!!!

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Check out my interview on Two Ends of the Pen: http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/01/interview-with-cliff-ball.html

and my Wacky Wednesday interview: http://excusememissptd.blogspot.com/p/wacky-wednesday-interviews_04.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ is the Book of the Day at _Journal of Always_! http://journalofalways.blogspot.com


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

KC May - what fantastic news. 

_But Can You Drink The Water?_ has just cracked the #200 and was #199 paid in Kindle store (UK)

getting closer


----------



## Daniel Arenson

The Evil Puppies got their first Amazon review.... http://www.amazon.com/Evil-Puppies-ebook/dp/B004HW6ED4


----------



## theaatkinson

So far in Jan, I've sold a book a day. That's a milestone for me as until December, my sales were very slow. And...I'm on the indie spotlight today. Very cool. It even has a sampling that's not from the amazon sample section, so I'm hoping it'll glean a bit of interest.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=3998


----------



## Daniel Arenson

May I brag shamelessly?  Today, for the first time, I received three Amazon reviews in one day -- all for five stars.  One for "Flaming Dove", one for "The Gods of Dream", and one for "Evil Puppies".


----------



## Daphne

Frightened to say anything in case I break the charm - but having a really good month in both US and UK. Who is behind the bar? - pour everyone a drink on me...


----------



## kcmay

My recent promo for Venom has placed it in the #2 bestselling slot on Smashwords -- even though I've been selling it for $0.00! I hope it gives it some visibility there, maybe a sale or two.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Well, even if I don't get another sale on Kindle for the rest of the month for any of my novels, I've sold 70 just in this week alone(from Saturday to Saturday), thanks to KND.  That's about 20 more than last month. So, I'll celebrate that.  Would I like to get to 100, sure, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New interview at "Random Musings". Author David Burton and I discuss "The Gods of Dream". Take a look: http://davidhburton.com


----------



## Mark Adair

I posted a new entry to my blog, On the Way - 2010 in the Rearview Mirror.


----------



## William Meikle

A new high for my Yeti short story, ABOMINABLE. 
#92 in Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror


----------



## R. M. Reed

I sold one book on Smashwords. That's unusual for me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

This weekend has been full of Amazon reviews for me -- I've received five since yesterday.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

In the last two days, I've somehow managed to sell two copies of a book that I never promote and isn't even in my signature.  Go figure.


----------



## KatieKlein

I've sold at least a book a day since I went live in December, and I just wrapped up a major round of revisions on my WIP and I'm _still_ in love with it.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Just got another five-star Amazon review.  That brings it up to six five-star reviews and one four-starrer.  I'm pleased.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

I've received six Amazon reviews since yesterday.  Too weird!  Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think all these reviews are coming on the heels of the heavy Christmas sales. 

congrats, everyone.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I finally got a review at Amazon.co.uk. Cool.


----------



## daveconifer

Seven of my Wrecker ARC readers have emailed me to say they loved it or are currently loving it.  So far nobody has told me it blows...

edit: I'm probably going live with it on Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## James Roy Daley

My anthology Best New Zombie Tales Volume Two got reviewed this month in Rue Morgue Magazine. I'm pretty happy with that...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I finally got a review at Amazon.co.uk. Cool.


Outstanding review! Congratz!


----------



## theaatkinson

How thrilling it was to wake up to a 5+ rating from Syria Says on Anomaly. I'm dancing dancing dancing with excitement. My lab is looking at me strangely.
My favorite line has noting to do with a promo possibility:

"It has quite a bit of adult language, drugs and sex. Though sadly, it has very little rock and roll." Made me laugh. thanks syria!


----------



## Manley

My reasons to celebrate:

My middle grade children's book Bloated Goat just received its sixth Kindle review and even though they aren't all 5-stars, they are full of wonderful marketing quotes.

I just launched my new blog called Manley's Bookshelf (manleypeterson.blogspot.com) where I'll discuss my e-books and other things I like.


----------



## J.M Pierce

As the first week of January 2011 comes to a close, I have already sold half as many books as I did in all of December.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

When I released _Forbidden The Stars_ a little over five months ago, I honestly did not expect to ever have more than five-hundred copies sold throughout the life of the book, and I would have been overjoyed with that result.

I wrote it because I love to write. I published because I thought maybe a few other people might enjoy the story, and give them a couple hours of distraction and perhaps instill in them a sense of wonder at the end - a hope for the future.

Some time last night, the *5000*th copy of _Forbidden The Stars_ was purchased. The significance of this to me is that it opens up the possibility of turning this passion into a career - how cool is that?

Publishing my story, and getting the response I have from so many wonderful readers, has changed my life and my future.

I will always write for myself, but I will publish for the reader, and in the future, I endeavor to write these stories to the best of my ability, and beyond. With that in mind, I have been working closely with an editor on my next release since the first week of December, and we're are in the third round of edits. It is set for a February 2011 release date.

I know in my heart that this success with _Forbidden The Stars _ was largely due to the wonderful people - readers and authors both - who frequent Kindleboards. The freely offered advice and assistance set me on the right path many times.

Even though we are all independent souls, there is a spirit of cooperation and community here that has turned kindleboards into my home away from home.

Thank you readers, thank you authors, and thank you kindleboards.

Valmore Daniels


----------



## Manley

@Valmore - Wow, congratulations. That is so awesome and inspirational to us all. I'm finally over 200 sales (after three months), so I've got a ways to go.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Valmore - that is exciting news.


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> I know in my heart that this success with _Forbidden The Stars _ was largely due to the wonderful people - readers and authors both - who frequent Kindleboards. The freely offered advice and assistance set me on the right path many times.


I'm positively thrilled for you!! But I have to say, I know in my heart that your success is due to having written a compelling story! It starts with you, my friend. Keep up the great work!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Awesome. You the man, Valmore.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Good job, Valmore!  Very nice.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Have to share this in case it slips back  (Must be positive - next post #1 )
_But Can You Drink The Water?_Amazon UK

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #212 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#9 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, Valmore! That's fantastic.

And congratulations on the fabulous ranking, Jan!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Yahoo, Valmore!!! I'm so happy for you, man. Congratulations.


----------



## daveconifer

Awesome, Valmore.  One of the most quiet success stories around here!


----------



## theaatkinson

Yay Valmore!!!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

It's crept up a bit - so excited.    Sorry peeps, can't contain my excitement.

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #174 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)  UK
#2 in Books > Fiction > Humour 
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#8 in Books > Humour > Fiction


----------



## JoeMitchell

theapatra said:


> How thrilling it was to wake up to a 5+ rating from Syria Says on Anomaly. I'm dancing dancing dancing with excitement. My lab is looking at me strangely.
> My favorite line has noting to do with a promo possibility:
> 
> "It has quite a bit of adult language, drugs and sex. Though sadly, it has very little rock and roll." Made me laugh. thanks syria!


Congrats on the great review, Thea! I love Syria's website. If she likes cursing, sex, drugs, and rock & roll, I've got all of that in my book.

Congrats to you too, Valmore! Very impressive! Being able to write full-time for a living is something most of us want to achieve, and now's a great time to do it.


----------



## EliRey

Congrats to all! This is what I love about Kindleboards! I'm always so inspired by all of you! 

My little tidbit this morning for celebrating? I woke up to another great review on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A17DF0IPV20BAH/ref=cm_cr_pr_auth_rev?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview Not a 5 star (I realize they're not all going to be) but he said some really great things about my characters. Nice to know I'm not the only one that feels that way about them.  ( does the little happy dance )


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Trying not to get too excited about this, and I have no clue at all if something will happen, but I've been contacted by two more places about foreign rights. One is in Hungary, the other, a division of Randomhouse (!!!!) in Germany. Sent them both to my agency, so fingers crossed it works out.

David Dalglish


----------



## M.S. Verish

So much good news in here! That's fantastic!  

We just put our book and short story up on smashwords. AND they should be on iBooks soon. Yay for us!


----------



## Scott Neumyer

One day shy of five weeks on sale, I just officially hit 1000 total sales!

I may have hit it a few days ago, but B&N isn't showing any sales data since Jan 5.

Still, very exciting!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

The Gods of Dream is featured at Spalding's Racket -- http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/


----------



## terryr

Half-Orc said:


> Trying not to get too excited about this, and I have no clue at all if something will happen, but I've been contacted by two more places about foreign rights. One is in Hungary, the other, a division of Randomhouse (!!!!) in Germany. Sent them both to my agency, so fingers crossed it works out.
> 
> David Dalglish


w00t!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Daniel Pyle accepted my story "Narobrian Afternoon" for his anthology Unnatural Disasters. Thanks to those who gave me tips about the behavior of young children who are being attacked by dinosaurs.


----------



## Monique

Mine's not as exciting as reviews, sales or foreign rights (all awesome, btw), but I'm tickled to see my book banner ad here on KB.


----------



## julieannfelicity

R. Reed said:


> Daniel Pyle accepted my story "Narobrian Afternoon" for his anthology Unnatural Disasters. Thanks to those who gave me tips about the behavior of young children who are being attacked by dinosaurs.


Yay! Congrats!! I was stoked to see the line-up. I was so excited when I heard the news. I was beginning to think my story didn't fly (or was terrible). I'm wicked honored to be in the collection with so many talented writers! Makes me feel legit.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

It's always nice to drop into this thread and find lots to smile about.  Congratulations to all the recent bearers of good news.

I had a lovely review on Amazon yesterday for the paperback version, from someone in Alaska. Some snippets: "This was one of the few books I stayed up reading until it was almost time to greet the sun.... The characters are so multi-dimensional. You love and are annoyed by certain aspects of all of them.... It was too easy to constantly forget it is a fiction piece." "I will never forget Amy." It made me a bit weepy.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I joined Kindleboards...isn't that a good reason to celebrate?


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I joined Kindleboards...isn't that a good reason to celebrate?


I think so!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks, I'm learning.


----------



## Mark Adair

Yes it is, Brianna. Welcome. There's a lot of helpful people here. Just dive in to whatever looks interesting.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks, Mark. (putting on snorkel)

Ripple Effect
Catch a Shooting Star


----------



## Mark Adair

If you happen to snorkel over to Facebook, I sent you a friend request. If you want to exchange fan page "likes", mine is at www.facebook.com/markadairauthor, just let me know yours and I'll "like" it.  There's also a thread on here started by Joseph Rhea (List your Facebook Author/Book page here) where writers can list their facebook fan page and trade "likes" with each other. Good way to open up communication between writers on Facebook.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Congratulations to everyone on great reviews and David, the news keeps getting better and better for you. Don't forget, we knew you when ...

Found the perfect cover art for my new novelette. It couldn't be any better. I'm hoping to publish by Friday, although it's not quite finished.

Back to work.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Shayne Parkinson said:


> It's always nice to drop into this thread and find lots to smile about.  Congratulations to all the recent bearers of good news.
> 
> I had a lovely review on Amazon yesterday for the paperback version, from someone in Alaska. Some snippets: "This was one of the few books I stayed up reading until it was almost time to greet the sun.... The characters are so multi-dimensional. You love and are annoyed by certain aspects of all of them.... It was too easy to constantly forget it is a fiction piece." "I will never forget Amy." It made me a bit weepy.


Lovely review, Shayne. Kind words like that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## Mark Adair

New Year, New Interview, New Price!

Debra Martin from Two Ends of the Pen interviewed me on my suspense novel, The Father's Child, and my writing journey. I think it will interest you. Check it out at http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/01/interview-with-mark-adair.html.

Also, for a limited time I've reduced the price of my novel to only 0.99!!!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Cliff Ball

I just received a 5 star review for The Usurper on Amazon, which is very cool. I also have it on sale for $.99 for the rest of the month, and I'm doing a book giveaway for it and Shattered Earth on Goodreads.


----------



## Blodwyn

My new cover is done, and I got some very positive feedback on Goodreads.


----------



## Michael Crane

I've sold 22 copies of LESSONS II: ANOTHER MORBID DRABBLE COLLECTION, even though I haven't officially announced the book yet (other than posting it on my FB page and Twitter a few times).  Waiting for the official cover to be done.    Still, that's an awesome debut for it!


----------



## William Meikle

My guest blog today made the Newfoundland papers online 
http://paper.li/newfoundland -- scroll down and Jason and I get a name-check and link to the blog. Cool!


----------



## harpwriter

Congratulations, Willie!  That's great!  

My good news is my sales are going steadily upward.


----------



## Brooke A. Sheehan

My reason to celebrate may seem incredibly dorky, but...I'm celebrating because I found this place. I only joined yesterday and already, I feel at home, welcome, and uplifted by poking around in here. ^_^

Oh, and I'm also celebrating that, starting today, I'm caught up in the masterlist of Facebook pages. 

Brooke A. Sheehan


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

BSheehan said:


> My reason to celebrate may seem incredibly dorky, but...I'm celebrating because I found this place. I only joined yesterday and already, I feel at home, welcome, and uplifted by poking around in here. ^_^
> 
> Oh, and I'm also celebrating that, starting today, I'm caught up in the masterlist of Facebook pages.
> 
> Brooke A. Sheehan


That's a great reason to celebrate, Brooke! Welcome!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Thanks, I'll go over to FB and check it out.

Catch a Shooting Star

Ripple Effect


----------



## DaveZeltserman

My reason, the American Library Association shortlisted The Caretaker of Lorne Field for best horror book of 2010.


----------



## JoeMitchell

Half-Orc said:


> Trying not to get too excited about this, and I have no clue at all if something will happen, but I've been contacted by two more places about foreign rights. One is in Hungary, the other, a division of Randomhouse (!!!!) in Germany. Sent them both to my agency, so fingers crossed it works out.
> 
> David Dalglish


Congrats David! You've earned it. I hope you get a great deal, and I look forward to seeing you post your new covers in German and Hungarian.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Thanks to KND at the beginning of this month, and the fact that I dropped the price to The Usurper to $.99 a day ago, I have now surpassed all of last year's sales for this novel (since July) on Kindle in the first week and half of this month, which would be 71 last year. Hopefully, this little bragging doesn't shoot my sales into a black hole!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BSheehan said:


> My reason to celebrate may seem incredibly dorky, but...I'm celebrating because I found this place. I only joined yesterday and already, I feel at home, welcome, and uplifted by poking around in here. ^_^
> 
> Oh, and I'm also celebrating that, starting today, I'm caught up in the masterlist of Facebook pages.
> 
> Brooke A. Sheehan


Welcome, Brooke. Have fun poking around.

Ariana's Pride has surpassed it's December sales already. Only In My Dreams is five away from December sales.


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Michael Crane said:


> I've sold 22 copies of LESSONS II: ANOTHER MORBID DRABBLE COLLECTION, even though I haven't officially announced the book yet (other than posting it on my FB page and Twitter a few times). Waiting for the official cover to be done.  Still, that's an awesome debut for it!


I missed the announcement on your Facebook page, but I'm glad I popped in here. Just picked it up and can't wait to read it!

I'm celebrating the fact that I have a new Michael Crane collection to read.


----------



## Michael Crane

Daniel Pyle said:


> I missed the announcement on your Facebook page, but I'm glad I popped in here. Just picked it up and can't wait to read it!
> 
> I'm celebrating the fact that I have a new Michael Crane collection to read.


Thanks!!  I haven't made an official announcement of it here (other than on this thread and another) because I only have a temp. cover for the time being--but Terry's working on it and it's going to be awesome.

I just had to put it out because people were getting on me to release it already.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## daveconifer

I succeeded in adding a book to my signature -- something I've been dreading...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

The cover looks really good, Dave!

Here's something one of my Google Alerts just turned up (from a book review):

"... Overall, _The Black God's War_ is a wonderful read. Siregar's debut is an excellent example of what the quality of the indie author scene is capable of, and I look forward to reading the full novel and more works by him in the future. More like this, please."


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> The cover looks really good, Dave!
> 
> Here's something one of my Google Alerts just turned up (from a book review):
> 
> "... Overall, _The Black God's War_ is a wonderful read. Siregar's debut is an excellent example of what the quality of the indie author scene is capable of, and I look forward to reading the full novel and more works by him in the future. More like this, please."


Now the pressure's on to complete your book. *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Valmore Daniels said:


> Now the pressure's on to complete your book. *taps foot impatiently*


I know the feeling ...

And January is shaping up to be a crazy month for me with two trips, so it's mainly going to come down to the final three innings: February, March, and April. I'm still on pace, but those months are going to be a little more intense than I'd hoped, though that's how I do _everything_. I love the drama


----------



## Jim Bernheimer

Lots of good news to start the new year.

My short story collection - Horror, Humor, and Heroes crossed the 1000 total sales mark right at the end of December.
I published the follow up (an anthology this time) last month and it has already reached 325 total sales in 30 days.
Finally, Red Adept picked Spirals of Destiny Book One: Rider as her top fantasy pick in her 1st annual awards.

Hopefully, I'll be able to keep the momentum going through the rest of the year with the sequel to Dead Eye almost finished and the manuscript Confessions of a D-List Supervillain being readied for ABNA2011.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats David! You've earned it. I hope you get a great deal, and I look forward to seeing you post your new covers in German and Hungarian.


Oh you know it. Full screen, high-res!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks

Half-Orc said:


> Oh you know it. Full screen, high-res!


Way to go David. Das good news.

Meanwhile I'm celebrating because I've finally made it home for Christmas with my folks--even if it is a tad belated. Oh, and I got an unexpected Amazon UK sale today. Tea and crumpets all around.


----------



## theaatkinson

JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on the great review, Thea! I love Syria's website. If she likes cursing, sex, drugs, and rock & roll, I've got all of that in my book.
> 
> Congrats to you too, Valmore! Very impressive! Being able to write full-time for a living is something most of us want to achieve, and now's a great time to do it.





JoeMitchell said:


> Congrats on the great review, Thea! I love Syria's website. If she likes cursing, sex, drugs, and rock & roll, I've got all of that in my book.
> 
> Congrats to you too, Valmore! Very impressive! Being able to write full-time for a living is something most of us want to achieve, and now's a great time to do it.


Thanks, Joe! I think the lack of rock and roll in mine might impact sales a bit. grin.


----------



## theaatkinson

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I know the feeling ...
> 
> And January is shaping up to be a crazy month for me with two trips, so it's mainly going to come down to the final three innings: February, March, and April. I'm still on pace, but those months are going to be a little more intense than I'd hoped, though that's how I do _everything_. I love the drama


Moses: I have to say I'm almost done the novella and am loving it. I've recommended it on the amazon forums too, wherever I can. It's breathtakingly well written.


----------



## theaatkinson

I love checking into this thread even when I don't have things to celebrate. It's amazing the things that happen to good people and good writers.

my own little happy thing is not great, but important enough for me to squeee.
(I think I'm paraphrasing LK? here? I hope I got the right name...I see it lots and it always makes me smile, but there are sooooo many author names, I forget...) 

I've got a ranking on Secret Language of Crows. Not much, but a bit. yay.

#76 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Canadian 

I've not seen it but once before for Anomaly. Well, the historical has ranking, but I don't count that one. grin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wonderful things happening everywhere. 

I just checked my Create Space dashboard and three more paperback copies of Ariana's Pride were sold through expanded distribution today. I know it's a bookstore and not a library because I've checked WorldCat. It's so frustrating not to know who's stocking my books. 

I should just appreciate the order and not worry about it.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

It's a blizzard here in Boston today and I don't have to go out! Staying inside my cozy condo and writing writing writing. The kindle edition of my novel is selling briskly.    Must be all those folks who got Kindle's for Christmas.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Does sound cozy!  No snow in south-central Texas, but it's cold.  We're too darn spoiled here weather-wise during winter, but staying inside where it's nice and warm and working on my laptop is proving quite enjoyable.  Celebrating nice sales today.


----------



## Brooke A. Sheehan

I just finished my website the day before yesterday, and when I visited it today, my grandfather had left me a message! ^_^

Oh, and figured out why *Dark Grace* wasn't flowing anymore and is more excited than ever to get back to work on it. (With a fair bit of revision. >.< I broke a rule and tried to force something that didn't work into it.)


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Excited to get a 5 star review on Amazon UK. 

I have just finished reading But Can You Drink The Water? and I loved it. I found myself thinking about the characters even when I wasn't reading the book, didn't want the story to end, and was really rooting for them to make a massive success of the move. Rarely have I cared so much about characters in a book so much that I have gone on to imagine what happens after the final chapter. 

I grew up in Liverpool in the 70s and 80s, and the characters in this book felt so familiar, maybe that's part of why I became so involved. 

10/10 from me!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Finished the WiP and ready to upload today.

Also wrote my very first piece of flash fiction. I wasn't sure if I could do a whole story in 500 words, but I did!!


----------



## Devin O&#039;Branagan Author

Congratulations to everyone here; we share our success!

Yesterday my new novel WITCH HUNT hit the top twenty of Metaphysical Fiction Bestellers! 

I'm over the moon...


----------



## William Meikle

Berserker in the UK -- Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought Dracula by Bram Stoker and Treasure Island by Robert Louis Stevenson. Made my day reading that


----------



## kcmay

I got the "concept" image of my new book cover today (a replacement for Venom), and I love it, Love it, LOVE IT!! I can't wait to get the final and upload it. I think it'll help sell more books.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Thrilled to be mentioned on a blog today: http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/

Thanks to Lori Brighton for the good news.

http://www.amazon.com/Readers-Young-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B004FN1P1Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1294940199&sr=1-1

Miriam


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Congrats to all on your great news!

Catch a Shooting Star

Ripple Effect
Both also available on Amazon UK


----------



## kcmay

Kinshield got a terrific new 5-star review today, bringing its total to 13/19!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

"It's time to come together, it's up to you, what's your pleasure?

Everyone around the world. COME ON!! (It's a celebration)"

90,000 words baby!!!!! Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeelebrate good times, come on.....


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Word Weaver's Grimoire_, my writing tips ebook, is the #2 (arguably #1) bestselling "Writing" reference book in the UK.

#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Reference > Writing

#1 is _The Count of Monte Cristo_, which seems to be classified incorrectly. So technically, my ebook is #1. 

It's only a niche category, but it makes me happy.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

according to Novel Rank I reached #125 paid in Kindle store on Amazon UK yesterday . Missed getting a screen shot of the Amazon page despite repeatedly refreshing the page   Feel like staying up all night just in case it gets to the magical #99   Don't want to miss that


----------



## DHammons

I got great reviews from 3 fellow KB'ers. After a total of 7 reviews, I am still at 5 stars and I hit a high of #16 on Amazon's Kindle humor>cartoon bestseller list (At least, that is the highest I saw it). It wasn't there for long, but it was great to see. Yessss!!!


----------



## div

Sold another book in the UK....that's 2!!!!!  WooHoo!!!

Taking the British Isles by storm!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ now appears on Amazon's prestigious "epic fantasy" top 100 list.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Daniel Arenson said:


> _The Gods of Dream_ now appears on Amazon's prestigious "epic fantasy" top 100 list.


Link me up, Scotty.


----------



## DHammons

Div,

That's 2 for me in the UK, also. Skyrocketing sales.   Div and I practically own that island.

Dave


----------



## Daniel Arenson

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Link me up, Scotty.


I CAN'T do it, Captain, I don't have the POWER--

Oh wait, it's easy. Here ya go: http://www.amazon.com/Gods-Dream-Fantasy-Novel-ebook/dp/B004H1TAA4


----------



## Anne Victory

Ummm... can I celebrate that I just got my first math test back... and I got an 82% (B) on it?  Not too shabby for not having had a math class in 15 years 

Anyway, it's not a writerly accomplishment, but y'all are my friends, and I'm ECSTATIC!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

DHammons said:


> Div,
> 
> That's 2 for me in the UK, also. Skyrocketing sales.  Div and I practically own that island.
> 
> Dave


My 2 UK sales this month will join your team and we'll own the island together.


----------



## kcmay

Arkali said:


> Ummm... can I celebrate that I just got my first math test back... and I got an 82% (B) on it? Not too shabby for not having had a math class in 15 years


WOOT! Congrats!!


----------



## JoeMitchell

modwitch said:


> THE END.
> 
> First draft is finished, and copied to every device I own. Leaving it alone now for a couple of weeks. I won't know what to do with myself! Oh yeah, that novella that has been bugging me...


Those two words. I'm so looking forward to writing them again. Congrats, and good luck working on the new story while the other one cools.


----------



## Anne Victory

modwitch said:


> So why are you mathing? The better to calculate all your writerly revenues?


Hah! No, I got the bright idea to go back to school. I'll be majoring in English Education (gotta be an education major to minor Library Science) even though I don't particularly want to teach. Once I finish that, I'll either pick up a job teaching or in a library (would prefer the library, for obvious reasons). Anyway, I've got about 76 hours to go on my degree, and I have GOT to get through this darned class with a B in order to be admitted to the College of Education - just one of a laundry list of requirements. After that, I need a Master's. Yay!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Arkali said:


> Hah! No, I got the bright idea to go back to school. I'll be majoring in English Education (gotta be an education major to minor Library Science) even though I don't particularly want to teach. Once I finish that, I'll either pick up a job teaching or in a library (would prefer the library, for obvious reasons). Anyway, I've got about 76 hours to go on my degree, and I have GOT to get through this darned class with a B in order to be admitted to the College of Education - just one of a laundry list of requirements. After that, I need a Master's. Yay!


Good for you! It's tough to go back. I've toyed with the idea, but it's just never seemed possible. Maybe after the kids are older? We'll see. Either way, CONGRATS!


----------



## Guest

Arkali said:


> Hah! No, I got the bright idea to go back to school. I'll be majoring in English Education (gotta be an education major to minor Library Science) even though I don't particularly want to teach. Once I finish that, I'll either pick up a job teaching or in a library (would prefer the library, for obvious reasons). Anyway, I've got about 76 hours to go on my degree, and I have GOT to get through this darned class with a B in order to be admitted to the College of Education - just one of a laundry list of requirements. After that, I need a Master's. Yay!


A lot of hard work, to be sure, but it'll be worth it! Good luck!


----------



## Monique

Congratulations, Arkali! That's muy fantastico. 

My yay today is that I'm having the best sales day I've ever had.


----------



## Guest

Monique said:


> Congratulations, Arkali! That's muy fantastico.
> 
> My yay today is that I'm having the best sales day I've ever had.


Holy Cow 241 is amazing! So was it worth it to switch from 2.99 to .99? Are you glad you did it now?


----------



## Monique

I sure am! It's been hard to stick with it and my dad is always telling to raise my price. I ran a few promotions and tried to be patient. I'm thrilled and have all my fingers crossed that it sticks!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have finally managed to sell over 100 (109 right now) copies of my novels in one month, and it's only 14 days in!! I am also only 19 sales away from hitting 100 sold for The Usurper, and only 300 away from hitting 1000 novels sold altogether.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Michael Crane said:


> Thanks!!  I haven't made an official announcement of it here (other than on this thread and another) because I only have a temp. cover for the time being--but Terry's working on it and it's going to be awesome.
> 
> I just had to put it out because people were getting on me to release it already.  I hope you enjoy it!


Hey Michael, rembember me from the Spinning Wheel? 
Catch a Shooting Star

Ripple Effect
Both also available on Amazon UK


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick

Is slow on sales at the moment but is getting some really great reviews...all in good time!  It's very exciting to see what people (and not people I know) have to say about my book.  Squee!


----------



## Eric C

At the moment my novel, Crack-Up, is #5 on Amazon's Movers & Shakers list, the fastest rising novel in the Amazon store, in fact, and I have no idea why. Crazy internet.


----------



## Monique

Cliff Ball said:


> I have finally managed to sell over 100 (109 right now) copies of my novels in one month, and it's only 14 days in!! I am also only 19 sales away from hitting 100 sold for The Usurper, and only 300 away from hitting 1000 novels sold altogether.


That's great, Cliff. Milestones are falling everywhere!



Eric C said:


> At the moment my novel, Crack-Up, is #5 on Amazon's Movers & Shakers list, the fastest rising novel in the Amazon store, in fact, and I have no idea why. Crazy internet.


Eric - Moving from 2664 to 341 is pretty amazing!

Debora - What a feeling! Congratulations.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Eric C said:


> At the moment my novel, Crack-Up, is #5 on Amazon's Movers & Shakers list, the fastest rising novel in the Amazon store, in fact, and I have no idea why. Crazy internet.


Seriously, you have absolutely no idea? You haven't been featured anywhere recently? In any case, that's totally awesome.

You too, Monique. Congrats! You're kickin' butt.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Monique said:


> Congratulations, Arkali! That's muy fantastico.
> 
> My yay today is that I'm having the best sales day I've ever had.


Monique, you're dominating!

*Out of Time*
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #212 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#2 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#4 in Books > Romance > Romantic Suspense 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Romantic Suspense

Way to go!


----------



## Monique

Thanks, Moses and Valmore. It's very exciting!


----------



## Eric C

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Seriously, you have absolutely no idea? You haven't been featured anywhere recently? In any case, that's totally awesome.
> 
> You too, Monique. Congrats! You're kickin' butt.


Yes, congrats, Monique, I just spotted you right behind me. Love going for a ride on Movers & Shakers. Weeee!!

Moses, I really have no clue what's going on. I haven't marketed the book in months (though I mean to rectify that shortly). I was thinking maybe the recent award from Red Adept for best mystery got it some attention somewhere today, but I don't know where.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Monique is about to be Victorine Lieske Part Deux


----------



## kcmay

Whoa! That's awesome, Monique! I'd like to think that our diabolical plan is working, mwahahahaha! Having fellow writers tweet and digg and FB and comment seems to have made a huge impact.

My celebration: Kinshield got its 14th 5-star review from none other than our friend BTackitt! Thanks, B! I'm so glad you enjoyed the story!


----------



## Anne Victory

Oooh, grats to Monique - that's pretty impressive   And way you go on the review, K.C.


----------



## Monique

Thanks! Looong way to go before I'm in Vicki's class. 

I think the social media campaign really helped!

Congrats in the review, KC! That's fantastic. Yay, BTackitt.


----------



## Michael Crane

1) It's my 29th birthday today. 

2) Elizabeth from the Frugal eReader is featuring LESSONS II as a b-day present.
http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/01/lessons-ii-another-morbid-drabble.html

3) T.M. Roy created one CREEEEEPY and awesome cover for LESSONS II. 

So yeah... pretty good day, I'd say!


----------



## kcmay

Happy Birthday, Mike! The Big 2-9, eh? Enjoy your youth -- it'll be gone next time you blink. lol


----------



## Michael Crane

kcmay said:


> Happy Birthday, Mike! The Big 2-9, eh? Enjoy your youth -- it'll be gone next time you blink. lol


Thanks!! Yep... my last year of being in my twenties.


----------



## Saffina Desforges

I just wanted to say how FAB all of the news in this thread is. Well done to all of us! Yay.

Personally, I am celebrating because my book has been 'out there' for 7 weeks now and so far, I have had 180 downloads on SWs, 55 sales on UK amazon, 15 on US and 35 requests for it in paperback! haha. Actually, just pleased to have a book out there! And I would just like to say, that I haven't really built a social media platform yet, but when I have, it will be thanks to Kristen Lamb and her absolutely essential book "We are not alone." I can't recommend it enough!

Anyway, rant over, that is why I am celebrating. Little things an' all that...


----------



## Michael Crane

Just saw this wonderful comment on Imogen's PORTAL FB page. She gave away copies of LESSONS II and somebody posted this:



> I have enjoyed this book so much, thanks for having this contest. I especially enjoyed the fact these stories were so short, pick up and read one as I went about my day. I also enjoyed the warped sense of humor intermixed with the dark images. It took me out of my winter doldrums and into a "fun" place where nothing is as it seems and the innocent are to be feared the most. Thanks again, Imogen for the contest, and kudos to Michael Crane for his wonderful book. I'm off to find Lessons I!


This has made my day. 

EDIT: She also responded when I thanked her:



> Mike, I did find it and enjoyed it as much as the Lessons II. I'm ready for III and IV!!! You have a dark, wonderful imagination, and I'm hoping there are more drabbles just waiting to surface!


----------



## Mel Comley

Congratulations everyone, it's really good to share in all your good news.

I'm on course for my best sales this month and i should finish editing my sequel this week.

Mel


----------



## cortney

im almost done with my first book!! YAY. its been a looonnnggg time!


----------



## kcmay

Google Alerts alerted me to a review of Kinshield that was posted on Sunday at Darkiss Reads blog. He had so many nice things to say about the story, I just can't get over it, but when he wrote this:

"K.C.May is well worth adding to your fantasy collection and will sit comfortably beside David Eddings, Raymond E. Feist and Stephen Donaldson."

I just about fell out of my chair!


----------



## dltanner99

After many years of toil in Corporate IT, I have reached the tipping point of becoming an author, publisher and college professor. All I need is for the luck of my novels to hold out long enough for my next one to come out in the Spring, and it should finally push me over the edge - in a very good way. Great thread - keep the rounds coming!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Monique said:


> That's great, Cliff. Milestones are falling everywhere!
> 
> Eric - Moving from 2664 to 341 is pretty amazing!
> 
> Debora - What a feeling! Congratulations.


Thanks Monique.

On Kindle (since I don't know what my sales are on Pubit), I'm now 8 sales away from hitting 100 sold for The Usurper in one month. The Usurper is set to show up on Daily Cheap Reads sometime in the next week and a half, and will be the sponsored novel on Kindle Author on the 31st, so I'm pretty sure I'll get past 100 copies sold before the 31st. (crossing my fingers) Too bad selling at $.99 is so painful economically....


----------



## R. M. Reed

All I have sold this month are a handful of superhero books, but that's a bump because those books don't get much respect, and I hope this will start a trend. However, I still have only one review on the first book and none on the second. Whoever is reading out there, please review!


----------



## Miriam Minger

The Pagan's Prize was featured on the Frugal Ereader and The Medieval Chronicle (for those who love books set in medieval times):

http://www.themedievalchronicle.com/And%20the%20Past%20Came%20knocking/Vikings_in_medieval-russia.html

Miriam


----------



## Dana Taylor

Miriam Minger said:


> The Pagan's Prize was featured on the Frugal Ereader and The Medieval Chronicle (for those who love books set in medieval times):
> 
> http://www.themedievalchronicle.com/And%20the%20Past%20Came%20knocking/Vikings_in_medieval-russia.html
> 
> Miriam


So, cool Miriam.

"Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance" is featured on two blog sites today.

Edie Ramer ("Cattitude") wrote on The RWA Women's Fiction blog http://www.rwa-wf.com/2011/01/18/womens-fiction-in-ebooks/

And Karen Cantwell ("Take the Monkey's And Run") posted an excerpt on her Fiction for Dessert blog
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/excerpt-devil-moon-by-dana-taylor.html

A lovely day!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A couple of hours ago, I typed THE END on A Drop To Drink. 

234 pages

92,752 words

Wiped out.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats to you, too, Dana.  And that's wonderful, John!  What a great feeling to type The End.  

Miriam


----------



## William Meikle

Not one, but two shiny 5 star reviews of Berserker 
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004CRSQSU


----------



## Michael Crane

LESSONS I now has 13 reviews.  9 5-stars and 4 4-stars.    Makes me one very, very happy author!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Putting the final touches on my new fantasy release, Angel Fire, and it should be live this weekend.  I can barely contain myself.


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> Putting the final touches on my new fantasy release, Angel Fire, and it should be live this weekend. I can barely contain myself.


I know the feeling! I'm excited for you.


----------



## harpwriter

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ dropped into the 3,000's for novel rank yesterday during my book of the day and at 10:21 the next day, is still there!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Congrats to everyone on their successes.   Indie authors unite.

Finally managed the hat trick of categories. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #37 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour 
#1 in Books > Humour > Fiction 
#1 in Books > Fiction > Humour


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Today, everyone helped me to vote down very "erroneous" tags that were placed on my books.  Now I don't have feral dog ads next to my innocent romances


----------



## DonnaBurgess

Tomorrow will the one month anniversary of "Darklands: A Vampire's Tale" going live.  I'm closing in on 400 sold--nearly 300 for January alone!  This is across the board, not just Kindle & accounting only for the B&N sales I actually know about (very few...)  

I realize I can attribute some sales to people who bought the book just to get me to shut up about it, but a girl's gotta what she's gotta do.

All I know is I'm insanely motivated to finish my next book!  It this point, "goin' Indie" is the best thing that has happened for my writing career.  I spent most of last year "waiting" to be rejected.  To heck with that.

Best of luck to everyone. I hope it this e-book machine just keeps growing for all of us!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Cool new review of Flaming Dove: http://thenewpodlerreviews.blogspot.com

From the review: "This book is a great read that I highly recommend to anyone who loves a different kind of fantasy fiction."


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Consuelo Saah Baehr said:


> Today, everyone helped me to vote down very "erroneous" tags that were placed on my books. Now I don't have feral dog ads next to my innocent romances


WHAT?! That's outrageous! Glad everyone helped though!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

modwitch said:


> Not Forbidden's next book? Grump, grump, grump. Write faster .


lol. The sequel to Forbidden is scheduled for August 2011. It takes longer to write due to the enormous amounts of research required ... but I promise, it will be worth the wait ...  I'm pulling out all the stops on this one.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Hit 'publish' this morning for a certain last book of mine...


----------



## cortney

I have 5 People wanting to read my BOOK!!
To a 13 year old, thats a lot!


----------



## William Meikle

The December royalties from my ebooks will cover my booze bill for the whole of 2011 and then some. Result!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Three sparkling new reviews overnight, *and* a lovely fan letter.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Wootness! The Amazon US version and Smash version went live already! Just waiting for the UK version to catch up. (and all the descriptions, etc)


----------



## kcmay

Someone bought a copy of Venom!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished my final edit on ROYAL SWITCH, my second baseball novel. It's coming out in June. Took me 12 hours to edit today, and I'm wiped out.


----------



## Lucy Kevin

I have some good news to share! I've released my first two books this month and I'm thrilled and amazed that Seattle Girl is already ranked 202 in the BN.com nook store.

Congratulations to everyone on their wonderful successes.
Lucy
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## Victorine

Congratulations, Lucy!  That's fantastic!

How did you do that?  Did you advertise to Nook customers somewhere?

Vicki


----------



## Mr. RAD

Just checked my Amazon stats and whadaya know... someone bought a copy of my short story.  Isn't that great?!  Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm celebrating a partial day off.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Had a girl send me a picture she drew of one of my characters (girl on the cover of book 2) while bored in school!










David Dalglish


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> Putting the final touches on my new fantasy release, Angel Fire, and it should be live this weekend. I can barely contain myself.


Wow, the book's live. Congrats, Valmore!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Wow, the book's live. Congrats, Valmore!


Thanks, Jason! I'm so excited I didn't sleep a wink last night.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Well, I managed to finally hit 100 copies sold in one month for one of my novels, The Usurper.  I'm 2 away from that on Kindle, but when I combine what I know I've sold for the Nook(since its not reporting everything), it comes in at 104!

Altogether this month I've sold 157 copies so far of all three novels. I'm pretty sure I probably won't hit that number again, but at least I made one of my goals! Now, on to selling 1000 total, which is only 258 more sales.


----------



## Lucy Kevin

Victorine said:


> Congratulations, Lucy! That's fantastic!
> 
> How did you do that? Did you advertise to Nook customers somewhere?
> 
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki! I changed the cover a few days in (it used to be a photo-based cover) and have continued to refine the book description. I haven't done any advertising.

And I just found out five minutes ago that there's more good news. My second release - FALLING FAST (A young adult romance about secrets, lies...and unexpected love) - is now 873 in the BN.com store! Considering it was in the 20,000's when I went to bed, I'm beside myself with happiness!

Lucy
http://lucykevin.blogspot.com


----------



## theaatkinson

posted for sample sunday and even mentioned my taste test contest...which is open to authors, btw. check it out and see if you'd like to be included.

http://theaatkinson.wordpress.com/rate-me-some/


----------



## Mark Adair

Just reached largest sales month so far with over a week left to go!


----------



## William Meikle

Got the third and final cover for my Watchers trilogy today. Seeing all 3 together, they look great


----------



## Mark Adair

williemeikle said:


> Got the third and final cover for my Watchers trilogy today. Seeing all 3 together, they look great


Yeah, I agree. They do look good.


----------



## kcmay

Darkiss, who had posted a terrific review on his blog, just posted it on Amazon -- 5 stars. 
http://www.amazon.com/review/RBZEHP7WM3QL2/


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> Darkiss, who had posted a terrific review on his blog, just posted it on Amazon -- 5 stars.
> http://www.amazon.com/review/RBZEHP7WM3QL2/


Much awesomeness there ! Congratz!


----------



## Michael Crane

Been quite some time since I've posted on this thread. A few things:

I was featured on Karen Cantwell's blog on Friday
http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/01/author-interview-drabble-and-short.html

And today LESSONS II is featured on Indie Books Blog
http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/01/michael-crane-lessons-ii-another-morbid.html

Also, I'm happy to say that January has been my best month EVER for book sales.  Very, very happy right now with the way things are going, and very thankful for it.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

With the amazing support of 11 other KB authors, I just launched the Angel Fire Fantasy Contest.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


----------



## kcmay

Valmore Daniels said:


> With the amazing support of 11 other KB authors, I just launched the Angel Fire Fantasy Contest.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


Congrats on your new book!!! WOOT!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

modwitch said:


> That is such a smart contest idea, Valmore. Did you post it to the kindle facebook page?
> 
> My good news - I followed all Guido's instructions and managed to get my short story for Red Adept's contest into mobi format without major mishap. I think.


Thank you! And yes, I did 

And congrats on the succesfull format - best of luck!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Just got confirmation on this year's dates for the author's pavillion at the ren fest.  I'm excited.  We had a blast last year.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

Gorgeous 70 degree weather here in central coast California. That's Fahrenheit for you Celsius heathen out there.


----------



## Travis haselton

It is a bit to early for me to celebrate, but I am testing for the Border Patrol next month!! Time to study the artificial language test.


----------



## Mark Adair

modwitch said:


> There are more than one of us heathen types . However, we tend to be tempidextrous.


Tempidextrous?!?! Did you just make that up? I have an urge to use that in a WIP.


----------



## Mark Adair

modwitch said:


> It's all yours - I'm not sure I could spell it twice .


That's the great thing about a made up word, you invent the spelling right along with it. When I become rich and famous, I'll remember this moment, this turning point, the magic moment that spawned all the other magic moments...


----------



## JenniferBecton

I got a fan letter.   It is really weird to have fans.


----------



## Mark Adair

JenniferBecton said:


> I got a fan letter.  It is really weird to have fans.


That's pretty cool, assuming it wasn't creepy.


----------



## JenniferBecton

No, it wasn't creepy at all, thank goodness. I don't even want to contemplate that.  It was just a nice letter saying she enjoyed the book. I never thought I'd have fans. I thought people might like the book, but not so much that they'd write me. LOL I'm just as excited as can be.


----------



## Jowitch21

Reached  number 98 on kindle horror list. Will be short lived but gave me reason to smile today.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

JenniferBecton said:


> I got a fan letter.  It is really weird to have fans.


It's fantastic when a reader is moved to send the author a note. It really makes your day.


----------



## Jowitch21

Travis haselton said:


> It is a bit to early for me to celebrate, but I am testing for the Border Patrol next month!! Time to study the artificial language test.


Best of luck


----------



## Sharlow

I'm not sure how I ever missed this thread. Guess I was just nervous about opening it. Pub = role playing to me for some reason.   

(Ahem) Anyways, so far January is the best month I've had in 11 months. One of my books has sold over 100 copy's for the first time. I've sold over 200 books in a month for another first, and one of my books made it all the way to number 27 on the  Books>romance>Gothic chart. That's awesome in itself. I'd say those a few good reasons to celebrate!


----------



## LaurynChristopher

Just got my first five-star review from a Kindle reader for *Conflict of Interest*
Am hoping it's the first of many


----------



## Daniel Arenson

The Evil Puppies have made it onto the short stories bestsellers list.


----------



## docnoir

Happy that my new novel CHOKE ON YOUR LIES, only out since last Friday, is making some waves on the UK charts:

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Women Sleuths
#14 in Books > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Women Sleuths
#56 in Books > Fiction > Erotica

A nice feeling, I tell ya.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Daniel Arenson said:


> The Evil Puppies


That, taken out of context, is hilarious...  Congrats!


----------



## Basil Sands

My reason to celebrate today? I have a really good wife....who's also hot, hot, hot!


----------



## KerylR

Got my first review on Amazon.  It's four stars and from a stranger!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I just finished my last drabble for the collection I plan on releasing shortly. Now to double-check the last few, and send them off to the first beta reader.


----------



## William Meikle

I love it when a reader is in tune with what I'm trying to do... a stellar review of my Viking vs Yeti novel "Berserker" from Jim McLeod.

http://thegingernutcase.blogspot.com/2011/01/berserker-william-meikle.html


----------



## kcmay

I didn't notice it until today, but another scientist reviewed Venom on Goodreads and was "delighted at how seamlessly The Venom of Vipers tied the real science in with the science fiction. You could almost even call it science future since the theory behind the concept is real (transgenic organisms). I was also thrilled with how the author incorporated the science content- the conversations were believable and the science was explained well enough that someone without a science background wouldn't be lost."

Plus, my interview on Simon Royle's site got a bunch of hits! Could be because he was offering a gifted copy of the book to some lucky commentator.   It got quite a few lovely comments from my wonderful friends here at the KB & on Facebook, and some of my friends and family members even emailed me about it. hehehehe.

So yeah -- I'm celebrating by writing another scene in the WIP... off I go!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations on all of these great reviews, everyone!

_A Whisper to a Scream_ is the book of the month for the KindleClay group over on goodreads.

There is a discussion set up for any questions and general conversation. Please pour yourself a beverage and stop by.

Here's the link:

http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/36444.KindleClay

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## CaitLondon

I'm grateful for any headway made on Kindleboards, learning all the time. With 10 of my own up, I'm glad to have made it this far in formatting, learning how-tos, whatevers, but still have more to go, i.e. But oh, so grateful I'm not starting at first and all the pain that was. 

I've just done my first .99 at Kindle, and that was a big step, believe it or not.

Again, I'm so glad I'm not at that starting point, and also grateful that I've met surpremely nice people along the way and most helpful.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I got compared to come very highfalutin authors over on my book page yesterday.


----------



## Lucy Kevin

Great news for everyone - I love it!

I'm bursting with excitement over my current BN.com rankings! Seattle Girl is currently #143 and Falling Fast is #303!!!

I've got lots of writing to do now. (With a huge smile on my face. LOL).
Lucy


----------



## kcmay

I wish this forum had Like buttons. There are so many posts I'd like to Like!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> I wish this forum had Like buttons. There are so many posts I'd like to Like!


-- Like


----------



## LCEvans

Count me as another vote for like buttons. Congratulations, Lucy. 

My own news: We Interrupt This Date is having record sales this month. And my brand new Leigh McRae mystery novel is currently ranked number 3638 on Kindle!


----------



## theaatkinson

I just got the most awesome review this morning of one insular Tahiti on Amazon.com

I'm pulling a bit of it to quote.

"This novel joins the rankings of an award winning book written by Thomas Raddall, The Nymph and the Lamp, a story of depair and desparation surrounded by strength and courage of a typical Maritime spirit."

While I know that he can't possibly be true, I certainly do appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## Lucy Kevin

LCEvans said:


> Count me as another vote for like buttons. Congratulations, Lucy.
> 
> My own news: We Interrupt This Date is having record sales this month. And my brand new Leigh McRae mystery novel is currently ranked number 3638 on Kindle!


Thank you, LC! Right back at you!

Lucy


----------



## Guest

Just uploaded Inevitable! Here we go, paranormal, let's see what you've got for me!


----------



## J.M Pierce

foreverjuly said:


> Just uploaded Inevitable! Here we go, paranormal, let's see what you've got for me!


Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Go get 'em wild man!


----------



## Guest

J.M. Pierce said:


> Saweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Go get 'em wild man!


Thanks, J.M. I look forward to unveiling it tomorrow! 

Edit: Thumbs up to J.M. below! 1k isn't too far away!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Awesome.

On another note, I'd forgotten all about being close to 800 total sales. I'm proud to say that I'm now over that hurdle.


----------



## Basil Sands

Today my reason to celebrate is that I just tried to click an ink pen but jammed my palm into the wrong end. OW!

Why do I celebrate this? Because through some strange twist of fate it did not puncture and I am not bleeding. Therefore I celebrate the fact that I am not going to die a stupid death of ink poisoning. 

A harrowing escape from the brink I shall share with the generations of my progeny.


----------



## Mark Adair

My suspense/thriller The Father's Child showed up on Ashbooks (UK) front page - http://www.ashbooks.co.uk


----------



## Michael Crane

Somebody on one of the Amazon forums today said I was their current favorite author!   

I can't even begin to explain how happy that made me... I never thought I'd ever, ever see the words "Michael Crane" and "current favorite author" in the same sentence.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Mike, you're an awesome author, and you deserve it. 

My own reason to celebrate -- John Fitch V reviewed _The Gods of Dream_ on Amazon, and gave it five stars.


----------



## Michael Crane

Daniel Arenson said:


> Mike, you're an awesome author, and you deserve it.
> 
> My own reason to celebrate -- John Fitch V reviewed _The Gods of Dream_ on Amazon, and gave it five stars.


Thanks, Daniel!

And that's awesome! Congrats! It is a great book. I need more time to read!


----------



## Jennybeanses

Went to the coffee shop today to write and only managed about 583 words. Not much to celebrate, but while driving home, I figured out where I was stuck and how I could fix it. Current score: Unfinished Novel--0, Me--1!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Michael Crane said:


> Somebody on one of the Amazon forums today said I was their current favorite author!












My reason to celebrate: I just had another story accepted into a pro-rate anthology! Plus, I broke 200 sales for the first time this month and might even make it to 250. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Basil Sands said:


> Today my reason to celebrate is that I just tried to click an ink pen but jammed my palm into the wrong end. OW!
> 
> Why do I celebrate this? Because through some strange twist of fate it did not puncture and I am not bleeding. Therefore I celebrate the fact that I am not going to die a stupid death of ink poisoning.
> 
> A harrowing escape from the brink I shall share with the generations of my progeny.


Phew!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Michael Crane said:


> Somebody on one of the Amazon forums today said I was their current favorite author!
> 
> I can't even begin to explain how happy that made me... I never thought I'd ever, ever see the words "Michael Crane" and "current favorite author" in the same sentence.


worth printing out and putting on your desk!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

Also, _Dismember_ just hit an all-time high ranking:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,903 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#45 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror
#70 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

_But Can You Drink The Water?_ has now reached #23 in the top #100 on Amazon UK and has sold an amazing 2030 copies in January.   So thrilled.


----------



## Michael Crane

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> worth printing out and putting on your desk!


No kidding!!  What was awesome was that while I think she likes my LESSONS books, she actually seems to be a bigger fan of my slice-of-life stories. So that made it even better!


----------



## theaatkinson

i just had someone tell me they painted my cover art for One Insular Tahiti. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Double celebration today.

Day before yesterday, I was creeping up on 100 copies sold of Ariana's Pride and I got a return. Oh well, there was still plenty of month left. Then yesterday, I started creeping up again 98, 99 ... 100! ... 99 ... 100! It's still at 100 this morning so I live in fear of another return. Two in one month has never happened to me before. In fact, I've only had 5 returns in nearly two years. So I'm celebrating quickly while I have the chance.

Only In My Dreams is also creeping up at 85 copies. It's the weekend and it's possible I could hit 100 with that one as well.

My other celebration is I broke the 300 mark overall on Thursday.

It's been a good month.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Gertie!  Good morning.  I got 3 returns, kablam and I'm thinking once more that those come from people who read the book within the time frame and return the book for a refund.  I know that must be it because who could possibly read my book and dislike it enough to return it?     Optimistic or narcissistic?
I'm celebrating because I made it to Houston and back yesterday in record time and lived to tell about it.  Friday traffic!  Not good and I managed to get there in time for the 5 o'clock rush.  Yay me!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I hit 50 sales in the UK while I took a nap.


----------



## Michael Crane

John Fitch V said:


> I hit 50 sales in the UK while I took a nap.


For the love of god, John... TAKE MORE NAPS!!!!! 

I've just received a new 5-star review for LESSONS I! That makes me very happy.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Also one book away from 125 for the month.

And 5 from 800... unless my Kobo and Apple numbers say I'm there already.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

theapatra said:


> i just had someone tell me they painted my cover art for One Insular Tahiti. I can't wait to see it!


That's very exciting! What a compliment!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, Miss Gertie! Good morning. I got 3 returns, kablam and I'm thinking once more that those come from people who read the book within the time frame and return the book for a refund. I know that must be it because who could possibly read my book and dislike it enough to return it?   Optimistic or narcissistic?


No bout adoubt it whatsoever. 



> I'm celebrating because I made it to Houston and back yesterday in record time and lived to tell about it. Friday traffic! Not good and I managed to get there in time for the 5 o'clock rush. Yay me!


Well done.



John Fitch V said:


> I hit 50 sales in the UK while I took a nap.


Goodness, you had 45 this morning when I was on Am Uk. That was a quick five sales. I agree, take another nap. My own technique is eating banana nut muffins. A day without muffins is a day without sales in the UK.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Not only did I acquire a lot of new readers this month,  The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic got a terrific five-star review today. I'm smiling! 

"This book will take you around the world, break your heart, grant you new and wonderful friends, and you may even fall in love. There is little else an author can do to improve on that."

CK


----------



## Guest

Inevitable has had a great first day! Currently ranked #845 on BN.com and low #5k's on Amazon!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Inevitable has had a great first day! Currently ranked #845 on BN.com and low #5k's on Amazon!


I knew that would happen ... it was ... (okay, I won't say it)


----------



## Guest

Valmore Daniels said:


> I knew that would happen ... it was ... (okay, I won't say it)












I think you're right too. Admittedly, the book has had a leg up from the get go.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Inspired by Jason's success, I have also produced a new work.

Megaseller, by David Dalglish.


----------



## kcmay

Is this it?


----------



## kcmay

Just got a terrific 5-star review on Smashwords for Venom. This was a reader who got it during my week-long free download extravaganza:

"I was pleasantly surprised with this novel. I'm more of a fantasy buff than a sci fi fan but this book held my attention so much that it was devoured in 3 days. The characters come across as genuine with real motives that one could imagine and the story itself bought up some moral concerns that actually give the reader pause to think - what would you / humanity really do?

Highly recommended."

So Yay for the great review, and yay for readers who'd gotten the freebie and are now reading and reviewing!


----------



## Guest

Half-Orc said:


> Inspired by Jason's success, I have also produced a new work.
> 
> Megaseller, by David Dalglish.


Haha, I got this. It's a self-fulfilling prophecy!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

kcmay said:


> Is this it?


I so need to write a short story just so I can use that cover.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Counting down to my first month of 500 Kindle sales. Only 6 5 4 to go!

Should also tick over to my first 1,000 sold in a few days. Amazing that half my sales have come in the last month alone.


----------



## Guest

Inevitable is ranked #583 over on BN.com! It's also showing up #3 when you search paranormal romance. I wish it were doing as well on Amazon!


----------



## robertduperre

Just got a great review over at the From the Shadows blog!

http://www.fromtheshadows.info/2011/01/book-review-fall.html?showComment=1296410064913#c1070651824235097831


----------



## Sean Sweeney

So in addition to hitting 50 in the UK yesterday, I surpassed 800 sales overall last night. It was a very good day.


----------



## kcmay

John Fitch V said:


> So in addition to hitting 50 in the UK yesterday, I surpassed 800 sales overall last night. It was a very good day.


YAY! Great news! Congrats.

Kinshield received its 16th 5-star review today. Woot!


----------



## CJArcher

kcmay said:


> YAY! Great news! Congrats.
> 
> Kinshield received its 16th 5-star review today. Woot!


That's awesome!

I've just put my first kindle up on Amazon and it already sold 1 copy before the product description was up. I asked my husband if it was him and he swears it wasn't, so woot!


----------



## Guest

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Not only did I acquire a lot of new readers this month,  The Ryel Saga: A Tale Of Love And Magic got a terrific five-star review today. I'm smiling!
> 
> "This book will take you around the world, break your heart, grant you new and wonderful friends, and you may even fall in love. There is little else an author can do to improve on that."
> 
> CK


Congratulations! That's one book I've been planning to read for some time. It's been hard to read anything recently as I've been editing non-stop. This week I finally got a break but I've been writing instead. I'm finally right at the end of my second draft of Shader 1 (title under wraps for now!). I have one chapter to go and then a few months of editing and beta reading.

This feels like my biggest achievement to date. It's been a lot harder re-writing a novel entirely than starting one from scratch. The end product, so far, has been worth it (at least for me).


----------



## jonfmerz

Just signed on to do another Lawson Vampire novel with St. Martin's Press and have been enjoying brisk sales of my Lawson Vampire backlist on Amazon Kindle.  Looking forward to reaching some of these amazing ales figures the rest of you enjoy!  You guys are my inspiration!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

CJArcher said:


> I've just put my first kindle up on Amazon and it already sold 1 copy before the product description was up. I asked my husband if it was him and he swears it wasn't, so woot!


Congrats! Your cover is very striking, so I'm sure that's why people are buying it already.


----------



## Lynn Mixon

The editor of the anthology I'm in this April has posted about it. She gives a rundown on all the stories that were included. I'm hyped.

Give it a look, and if the urge strikes, preorder a copy. There is one not quite safe for work piece of cover art on this page, so check it out from home. Bet you can figure out which one I am. 

http://sacchi-green.blogspot.com/2011/01/undercover-with-lesbian-cops.html


----------



## Jennybeanses

I set a goal on Friday to sell 50 copies of The Goblin Market its first weekend out. I ended Sunday night with 54 sales. *jumps up and down*


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Jennybeanses said:


> I set a goal on Friday to sell 50 copies of The Goblin Market its first weekend out. I ended Sunday night with 54 sales. *jumps up and down*


If this were an FBook post, I'd *like it! YAY! Congrats!


----------



## Jennybeanses

Syria Says... said:


> If this were an FBook post, I'd *like it! YAY! Congrats!


 Thanks! The excited high still hasn't worn off. I woke up this morning singing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Excellent work, everyone.

I printed out the bookscan map when it first became available. I've been coloring in the areas where my paperbacks have sold. I reached 10 out of 100 areas. My most recent sales are in Tucson and VT-NY. The Orlando area seems to be the most consistent sales. The map now stretches from California to Vermont. Of course, my goal is to have every area colored in.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

My week-long book launch is over, and was a rousing success!  Super thanks to all the authors who participated! Just goes to show how much spirit there is on Kindleboards!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Break out the fireworks and the confetti! I have returned to the 21st century with actual electricity in my apartment!


----------



## Paul Clayton

I'm twelve away from 900 sales this month in Kindle.  By midnight I'm hoping I'll be at about 930 or 940.  I've five smashwords sales this month, and an unknown number of sales on B&N, Diesel, et al.  So, I'm saying I'm almost in the 1,000 a month club as of midnight tonight.  And a big, bib thank you to everyone that has bought a copy of my books and help make this happen.  I'm a happy chappy.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hey Everyone:

I am very thankful that Ibruprofin is readily available and affordable. I had an awful headache from reading all the wonderful samples on my laptop. I am also very happy to have sold 30 copies of my debut romantic suspense novel, Black & White, this month! I know it's not 1000 or anything, but it's still a rush!

Hopefully next month is even better. I'm having a contest on my facebook page (Nicki Lynn Justice). All you have to do to enter my draw for a free ebook is to make a comment!

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## TimFrost

"If you are receiving this e-mail, your book was one of the top indie best sellers for January on DailyCheapReads and will be appearing (cover only) in a best sellers post at 2:00pm (Central Time) on the DailyCheapReads website today."

Thanks, Paula! Your site rocks!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

What a cool thread! I'm excited because lots of things are beginning to happen with my debut novel, ISLAND OF SECRETS. It's been featured on a few blogs lately. I did a fantastic author chat last night at NIGHT OWL REVIEWS...awesome turn out and great reception! The books price has been reduced to celebrate Valentine's Day and that's helping it get noticed by a new audience. AND.... My Book Trailer just went up at YouTube yesterday and had really been getting a lot of postive comments! Here's the link if anyone would like to take a quick look...It's my first one...now I'm looking for ways to use it. Any suggestions are welcome! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1QazpO6aZU

Congratulations to everyone on your celebrations!!!

Tammie

ISLAND OF SECRETS A Sweeping Time Travel, A Love Story filled with Suspense, A Mystery that will keep you guessing til the end...


----------



## LCEvans

Congratulations on your successes everyone. Tim, you are so right about Daily Cheap Reads. It's one of my favorite sites and Paula is the best!

My reason to celebrate is this note about Jobless Recovery from a reader: Great BOOK! LOVED IT! I'm gonna have to read your other Books!

This made me especially happy because Jobless Recovery is close to my heart.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Got some fan mail: "Just wanted to take the time to let you now how much I enjoyed Firefly Island. I'm almost done with it and I'm getting that sad feeling one gets when your close to ending a good book! Can't wait to download another of your books. Keep up the great work! BTW Taya turning into a worm, that was ingenious!"


----------



## kcmay

Just got an awesome critical review of Kinshield! 
http://icebergink.blogspot.com/2011/02/book-review-indie-spotlight-kinshield.html


----------



## RJMcDonnell

My biggest celebration came after receiving the 2010 Mystery/Thriller of the Year Award from Premier Book Awards. Along with a plaque, the awards committee chairman sent a letter that said: "The competition was fierce and it was a difficult decision choosing from so many deserving books entered into this year's contest. However, the judges were unanimous in their selection of _Rock & Roll Rip-Off_ as the winner."


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just got another nice review of Hemlock Lake and my book trailer on Trailerspy is poised to pass the 2000 mark.


----------



## DHammons

I got a great review on Amazon titled, "Natural successor to the Farside." Boy howdy, those are some big shoes to fill.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Reached another milestone for sales in January, so very grateful to all my new and returning readers.

Miriam Mnger


----------



## Sharlow

I'm pretty happy having reached a life time high of 1000 books sold so far. Last month was my best month ever, with 392 sales in all. Man ,that seems so unreal. 

Another cool thing is that my book, Fallen Blood was in a genre best seller list Books > Romance > Gothic everyday of January! I thought that was awesome, but so far this month, I've made it to the top 20 of the list for two days so far. It's currently sitting at 17, but it was as high as 16 for most of the day yesterday.

One last reason to celebrate..I know I know, I'm taking to much bandwidth here.   Last thing. This month is the best starting month I've ever had as well.  At the close of day two of the month I have had 62 sales on the Kindle alone. I'm just thankful and totally blown away. I'm afraid to close my eyes and wake up and find I've been dreaming.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Congrats to everyone on their successes.

Bu_t Can You Drink The Water?_ was one of January's Ten Most Popular Frugal Finds from The Frugal eReader! 

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/januarys-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just got this fan mail about Firefly Island:  "Finished it yesterday, very, very good. Hope we will see Joren later on. Next...on to Flaming Dove"


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just got this fan mail about Firefly Island: "Finished it yesterday, very, very good. Hope we will see Joren later on. Next...on to Flaming Dove"


Great - another sale notched up and a happy reader (and writer)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Jan Hurst-Nicholson said:


> Great - another sale notched up and a happy reader (and writer)


Thanks!


----------



## Sharlow

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just got this fan mail about Firefly Island: "Finished it yesterday, very, very good. Hope we will see Joren later on. Next...on to Flaming Dove"


Awesome! I take it you have your email inside your book?


----------



## John Hamilton

I recently received this from a reader. Makes it all worthwhile. 

"I stayed up late to finish _Isle Royale_ last night, and I agree completely with the reviewer on B&N. This story just pulled me in from the start, and I felt like I was right there in the wind and rain with Ian and Sally. I loved way the story developed, and the ending made me smile."


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## JRTomlin

The final edit (umpteeth--honestly, I've lost count) on Wings of Evil is DONE! Done! Done!

I would do a happy dance on the table but I have a headache from doing the edit.


----------



## DHammons

I just got off work and I don't have go back in until tomorrow morning! Man, it doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## kcmay

We all know that word of mouth is a wonderful aid to sales. It helps when you're in a public forum where someone's read your book (or is currently reading it) and they mention it. It REALLY helps if that someone is an out-spoken member of that community and mentions it every chance the subject comes up!! I celebrate having a reader like Jan who plugs Venom for me to as many as a half million Kindle fans!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

John Hamilton said:


> I recently received this from a reader. Makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> "I stayed up late to finish _Isle Royale_ last night, and I agree completely with the reviewer on B&N. This story just pulled me in from the start, and I felt like I was right there in the wind and rain with Ian and Sally. I loved way the story developed, and the ending made me smile."


Awesome! Fan mail is more precious to me than reviews or sales figures. Way to go! Reviews are for readers; fan mail is for the writer.


----------



## John Hamilton

Valmore Daniels said:


> Awesome! Fan mail is more precious to me than reviews or sales figures. Way to go! Reviews are for readers; fan mail is for the writer.


Thanks, Valmore. I totally agree. Those messages from readers are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Jennybeanses

After separating my current WIP into two separate novels last week, I got a bit discouraged because instead of one novel at the halfway point, I had one about 1/4 of the way done, and another about 1/6 of the way finished. Tonight I made some headway and broke past the discouraging block that has been hounding at me all week. WHEW! and HUZZAH!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New review for "The Gods of Dream" on Amazon. "When I call this an epic tale, I truly mean it. There are so many places to visit in dream, so many gods and strange beings, and so many challenges to overcome."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> We all know that word of mouth is a wonderful aid to sales. It helps when you're in a public forum where someone's read your book (or is currently reading it) and they mention it. It REALLY helps if that someone is an out-spoken member of that community and mentions it every chance the subject comes up!! I celebrate having a reader like Jan who plugs Venom for me to as many as a half million Kindle fans!


KC, did you know that The Kinshield Legacy has been picked as the book club choice for February on kuforum? I downloaded and will start reading this weekend.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New five-star review for Firefly Island on Amazon.  From the review:  "This is a book that I will most definitely reread. It is tale filled, not only with adventure, but wit and humor. It is a tale that I have started reading to my own children a few pages at a time just before they go to bed, only to have them say 'Just one more page...' when lights are ready to go out."


----------



## Dawn Judd

Both of my books went live on Nook today.  (because I am a huge procrastinator and just now got around to doing it. LOL) Also, my amazon payment this month was the largest one I've ever recieved.  Yay.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Daniel Arenson said:


> New five-star review for Firefly Island on Amazon. From the review: "This is a book that I will most definitely reread. It is tale filled, not only with adventure, but wit and humor. It is a tale that I have started reading to my own children a few pages at a time just before they go to bed, only to have them say 'Just one more page...' when lights are ready to go out."


I was thinking about your book just the other day. Talking to a friend about movies and he said "Movies suck these days because they have no new ideas." I told him I've read some really great books lately that would make wonderful movies. Yours was the first one to pop into my head.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Dawn Judd said:


> I was thinking about your book just the other day. Talking to a friend about movies and he said "Movies suck these days because they have no new ideas." I told him I've read some really great books lately that would make wonderful movies. Yours was the first one to pop into my head.


Thanks, Dawn.  I think "Flaming Dove" in particular would make a great movie. I'd also love to see an "Eye of the Wizard" movie.


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> KC, did you know that The Kinshield Legacy has been picked as the book club choice for February on kuforum? I downloaded and will start reading this weekend.


OMG really?! I had no idea! HOW EXCITING!!! and scary! lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> OMG really?! I had no idea! HOW EXCITING!!! and scary! lol


I know what you mean. Worse, you have to wait for March 1 for the discussion to begin.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Speaking of reviews, Angel Fire just got its first review: "A great read!"


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Speaking of reviews, Angel Fire just got its first review: "A great read!"


----------



## rscully

My birthday today! What an awesome day, loved it so far!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Forbidden The Stars is featured on DailyCheapReads today - woot!

http://bit.ly/hqMZUD


----------



## Mark Adair

Great news all around and Happy Birthday, RA. I'm trying out a Kindle Authors sponsorship today. If you have a minute, take a look at http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-author-sponsor-mark-adair.html. Cheers.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm really excited to share that I created my first trailer ever! I just posted it to my Facebook author page if anyone would like to see it.  It's a tid-bit long, but that's 'cause I loved the music and felt I just had to use it all.

I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## Jennybeanses

I got an amazing 5 star review on The Goblin Market last night on Amazon:



> I have heard tale that the author (Hudock)was inspired by the work of the same name written by Christina Rossetti way back in 1859.
> 
> Now I enjoy the poem written by Rossetti and find the imagery therin most pleasant. That being said Hudock crafts a narrative tale with such vivid and rich imagery that it makes the tale of Rossetti seem like a mere rough draft that was never picked up and finished.
> 
> Where Hudock really shines is when she describes her fantastical world through the eyes of one of her characters. The hue and tint of the description is unique and slanted to the disposition of that individual character.
> 
> Pick up this tale and enjoy your wander through a wondrous world!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Valmore Daniels said:


> Speaking of reviews, Angel Fire just got its first review: "A great read!"


'Bout time that baby got baptized!

From my corner of the universe, I just finished editing and revising the first 2/3 of my novel (76K). Just in case anyone is itchin' to do a beta read


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> KC, did you know that The Kinshield Legacy has been picked as the book club choice for February on kuforum? I downloaded and will start reading this weekend.


That's really neat!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm only 163 sales away from selling 1000 total for my novels, and my goal is to hit 1000 before the beginning of April. The way things are going, I'm pretty sure I'll get there!  

The Usurper and Out of Time are almost 700 sales away each from getting to 1000. I wonder when I'll finally manage to sell 1000 of one novel?


----------



## HeadshotHeather

Excellent review for an excellent tale!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mark Adair said:


> Great news all around and Happy Birthday, RA. I'm trying out a Kindle Authors sponsorship today. If you have a minute, take a look at http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/02/kindle-author-sponsor-mark-adair.html. Cheers.


I did five days with David and was really pleased with the results.


----------



## nigel p bird

Wow. I'm humbled to see so many big sellers and numbers I'm not even going to hope for just now.

I've just hit my thirtieth sale, and that helps.

I have three reasons to celebrate.

The first is that I finally too the leap into the kindle world in the first place. It's only 3 days since I was 'live' but the buzz is good.

Secondly, I got my first review at Amazon from an author/poet I hugely respect, one AJ Hayes. I'm going to try and persuade him to put something together for us soon.

The third was found when googling myself (blush). I found a link on a blog yesterday at http://bishsbeat.blogspot.com/2011/02/take-chance-e-books.html?spref=fb . Apart from anything, it looks like a great space full of ECLECTIC MEANDERINGS ON BOOKS, MUSIC, THE RAT PACK, THE LOUNGE LIFE, '60s SPY MOVIES/SERIES, Y/A NOVELS, COMICS, AND ANYTHING ELSE OF MILD AMUSEMENT. I've added it to my favourites because it's full of pulp/jazz/beat images that I love as well as piles of interesting thoughts. I don't know how or why it was picked, but if you're in the right genre space, you might want to make contact.

Great to be here and I look forward to catching up on more successes soon.

nigel


----------



## Chris Northern

Prison of Power has hit 916 in the Sales Ranking at Diesel and 20,000 and a bit at B&N. I have no idea what this means in numbers but it can't be bad. Pity the book is free... well, you have to get your name out there somehow. I noticed something else while I was there:

Lindsay Buroker's Ice Cracker II, which I recently reviewed at B&N and smashwords, is at 37 in the top sellers. Couldn't be more pleased for her. No thanks to me, of course; it's because she is really talented and has learned her craft.


----------



## Michael Crane

LESSONS II is featured on DailyCheapReads.com, and I just sold my 100th copy of LESSONS II overall.    w00t!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Michael Crane said:


> LESSONS II is featured on DailyCheapReads.com, and I just sold my 100th copy of LESSONS II overall.  w00t!


You're on _FIRE! _ Way to go!


----------



## Michael Crane

Valmore Daniels said:


> You're on _FIRE! _ Way to go!


Thanks, Valmore!! I'm surprised it happened this quickly! It took a few months before LESSONS I sold that much. It's a wonderful feeling. A great way to get this weekend started! 

Jager Bombs for everybody!


----------



## nigel p bird

Very nice to have a mention today from the esteemed author Martin Edwards at his blog Do You Write Under Your Own Name http://tinyurl.com/64cmrr6
Thanks Martin.


----------



## Amyshojai

Couple happy notes--got a rave review on amazon for my kitten book, yay! and today my PawNation article on aging dogs is on AOL's homepage! The article has links back to my blog with my aging dog/aging cat book availability.

http://www.pawnation.com/2011/01/31/senior-dog-health-8-common-conditions-and-how-to-treat-them/

Snoopy-Dance-O'-Joy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

nigel p bird said:


> Wow. I'm humbled to see so many big sellers and numbers I'm not even going to hope for just now.
> 
> I've just hit my thirtieth sale, and that helps.
> 
> I have three reasons to celebrate.
> 
> The first is that I finally too the leap into the kindle world in the first place. It's only 3 days since I was 'live' but the buzz is good.
> 
> Secondly, I got my first review at Amazon from an author/poet I hugely respect, one AJ Hayes. I'm going to try and persuade him to put something together for us soon.
> 
> The third was found when googling myself (blush). I found a link on a blog yesterday at http://bishsbeat.blogspot.com/2011/02/take-chance-e-books.html?spref=fb . Apart from anything, it looks like a great space full of ECLECTIC MEANDERINGS ON BOOKS, MUSIC, THE RAT PACK, THE LOUNGE LIFE, '60s SPY MOVIES/SERIES, Y/A NOVELS, COMICS, AND ANYTHING ELSE OF MILD AMUSEMENT. I've added it to my favourites because it's full of pulp/jazz/beat images that I love as well as piles of interesting thoughts. I don't know how or why it was picked, but if you're in the right genre space, you might want to make contact.
> 
> Great to be here and I look forward to catching up on more successes soon.
> 
> nigel


30 sales in your first three days is excellent, Nigel. Keep it up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Michael Crane said:


> Thanks, Valmore!! I'm surprised it happened this quickly! It took a few months before LESSONS I sold that much. It's a wonderful feeling. A great way to get this weekend started!
> 
> Jager Bombs for everybody!


You're building a name for yourself. Congratulations.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amyshojai said:


> Couple happy notes--got a rave review on amazon for my kitten book, yay! and today my PawNation article on aging dogs is on AOL's homepage! The article has links back to my blog with my aging dog/aging cat book availability.
> 
> http://www.pawnation.com/2011/01/31/senior-dog-health-8-common-conditions-and-how-to-treat-them/
> 
> Snoopy-Dance-O'-Joy!


Only good things can come from that! Congratulations.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Awesome! Fan mail is more precious to me than reviews or sales figures. Way to go! Reviews are for readers; fan mail is for the writer.


The first time it really struck me that I'm a writer was about a week ago when I got not one, but two e-mails asking when the third book in the trilogy was coming out. I was gobsmacked.

Even weirder was when I realized that in the first four days of this month I'd sold as many books as I had in the whole month of November, which wasn't all that long ago.



> Couple happy notes--got a rave review on amazon for my kitten book, yay! and today my PawNation article on aging dogs is on AOL's homepage! The article has links back to my blog with my aging dog/aging cat book availability.


Excellent, Amy!


----------



## daveconifer

The 300th copy of Wrecker is going to be sold today -- in 3.5 weeks.  Better than I ever expected...


----------



## iamstoryteller

So much happening I can hardly contain myself.

First a group of us have started a new review/blog site called Boomers and Books: http://boomersandbooks.wordpress.com/. We're happy with the blog, we've got some great contributors

On Thursday The Storyteller was the Sponsor of the Day over at Kindle Nation Daily and went from 265,000 to 11,000 in the rankings. I am delighted with the KND sponsorship - it wasn't huge sales but I left the price at $5.95 when most go @ .99, 1.99 and 2.99, in order to attract those who might hopefully have a closer look and choose the book on more than price.

And yesterday I finally received my Kindle cover from Oberon Designs. The cover has given reading on the device a whole new dimension - it feels like a 'real' book now and is less vulnerable to bumps and other 'oops' ~ and it is absolutely georgeous! Worth every penny.

Doing a happy dance...

Sharon


----------



## Valmore Daniels

I have an interview up on Android Dreamer - and giving away three copies of Forbidden The Stars! If you're a fan of SF, tell Matt about your favorite books.

http://bit.ly/hgSLuj


----------



## Jennybeanses

My novella 'On Raven Wings' just cracked the top 100 in Amazon's Kindle store, hovering beautifully at #97 in the Horror/Ghosts category. *squee*


----------



## JMelzer

Jennybeanses said:


> My novella 'On Raven Wings' just cracked the top 100 in Amazon's Kindle store, hovering beautifully at #97 in the Horror/Ghosts category. *squee*


w00t! That's awesome. Good job, baby!


----------



## Sharon Austin

Congratulations, everyone, on your success. 

As for me, I'm putting my third book on Kindle sometime this month.


----------



## nigel p bird

Here was the message I read today from my favourite writer, Donald Ray Pollock. I wrote a review of his work Knockemstiff and called it 'Carver Meets The Devil' as I it actually surpassed Mr Raymond Carver's work in my opinion.

Anyway, he says 'I guarantee it will be the best 99 cents you ever spent in your life!'

and this is where he said it:

http://donaldraypollock.blogspot.com/2011/02/nigel-bird-dirty-old-town-and-other.html?spref=fb

I know I've probably been here over-much today, but how could I not pass that one on. Made my year.


----------



## Jennybeanses

nigel p bird said:


> Here was the message I read today from my favourite writer, Donald Ray Pollock. I wrote a review of his work Knockemstiff and called it 'Carver Meets The Devil' as I it actually surpassed Mr Raymond Carver's work in my opinion.
> 
> Anyway, he says 'I guarantee it will be the best 99 cents you ever spent in your life!'
> 
> and this is where he said it:
> 
> http://donaldraypollock.blogspot.com/2011/02/nigel-bird-dirty-old-town-and-other.html?spref=fb
> 
> I know I've probably been here over-much today, but how could I not pass that one on. Made my year.


Awe, Nigel, you gotta spread the good! It helps make the experience better for everyone. At least I think so. Congrats on a great review from someone you respect and admire!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

So many good things going on for everyone today. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

My new novel "Ghost Fleet" got its first review (in the UK, if you're of the mind to look for it). The gentleman was kind enough to give me 5 stars, but he said: 'I really enjoyed the book (having read one of D A Coulter's other books Courtesan and enjoyed it).' Who is this D.A. Coulter, and why is he taking credit for my books? Ah, but it feels good getting a review, name misspelled or not. I'm happy!

Looking at the date of the review, I realize I'd sold 1 copy of "Ghost Fleet" in the UK at that time, so I guess I know who bought it. That's a pretty good average for reviews.


----------



## M.S. Verish

We just received a fantastic review from _Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews_!

Check it out here!


Thank Alice!


----------



## nigel p bird

There's a big shout for LJ Sellers and for myself over at Doc Noir's http://anthonyneilsmith.typepad.com/. I'm not sure that recommendations come in bigger packages.


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> We just received a fantastic review from _Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews_!
> 
> Check it out here!
> 
> 
> Thank Alice!




You're welcome  I think the Kindle needs a break now...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> We just received a fantastic review from _Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews_!
> 
> Check it out here!
> 
> 
> Thank Alice!




Great review!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Very awesome review on Goodreads today 

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/145076203


----------



## harpwriter

After running like crazy for a couple of weeks, I've almost got my feet on the ground again, and some breathing space!

I found out yesterday that _Blue Bells of Scotland_ was at least briefly in the top 100 best sellers for historical fiction! It's been selling steadily since it was book of the day, and staying in the single-digit thousands, which it never had been before.

On off-writing good news, I just played two harp gigs and was offered a third. I've backed off performing in the last few years, and am enjoying getting back to it. Not that I have time.


----------



## Mark Adair

harpwriter said:


> After running like crazy for a couple of weeks, I've almost got my feet on the ground again, and some breathing space!
> 
> I found out yesterday that _Blue Bells of Scotland_ was at least briefly in the top 100 best sellers for historical fiction! It's been selling steadily since it was book of the day, and staying in the single-digit thousands, which it never had been before.
> 
> On off-writing good news, I just played two harp gigs and was offered a third. I've backed off performing in the last few years, and am enjoying getting back to it. Not that I have time.


Congratulations! Just curious but Book of the Day on KB or somewhere else?


----------



## kcmay

My latest review of Venom (5-star! yay!) compared it to a Michael Crichton novel:

"I am reminded of Michael Crichton's Andromedea Strain after reading this."


----------



## harpwriter

Mark Adair said:


> Congratulations! Just curious but Book of the Day on KB or somewhere else?


Yes, here at KB!


----------



## harpwriter

kcmay said:


> My latest review of Venom (5-star! yay!) compared it to a Michael Crichton novel:
> 
> "I am reminded of Michael Crichton's Andromedea Strain after reading this."


  Congratulations! I love Michael Crichton! Although I don't think I've read the Andromedea Strain, I've been thinking about reading Timeline again.


----------



## Mark Adair

harpwriter said:


> Yes, here at KB!


Yay KB! Here's to much more success coming your way.


----------



## harpwriter

Mark Adair said:


> Yay KB! Here's to much more success coming your way.


Thank you!


----------



## Arthur Slade

I sold my very first Ebook *(DUST)* as a self publisher today. Woohoo. And I tell ya that 70% royalty feels wonderful. : )


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Arthur Slade said:


> I sold my very first Ebook *(DUST)* as a self publisher today. Woohoo. And I tell ya that 70% royalty feels wonderful. : )


Congratulations. First of many.


----------



## mscottwriter

I received my first review for Blood Sisters from Book Pumper.com - and it was a five-star! 

http://bookpumper.com/2011/01/blood-drug/


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Featured on JC Phelps' blog today  - http://bit.ly/hGUGeZ


----------



## nigel p bird

(from http://anthonyneilsmith.typepad.com/)

My adventures in Kindleworld continue, as I find more and more goddness that you won't find in your regular bookstores.
Such as Nigel Bird's Dirty Old Town. This is an extraordinary find. The quality of the writing, the stories, everything just got to me. Get in on this for cheap and watch the magic happen. I'd pay more than .99 for this. Like, lots of dollars more.

Anthony Neil Smith (Doc Noir himself!)

Wow.


----------



## Mark Adair

Valmore Daniels said:


> Featured on JC Phelps' blog today  - http://bit.ly/hGUGeZ


Good for you. I left a comment there, Valmore.


----------



## Arthur Slade

D.A. Boulter said:


> Congratulations. First of many.


Thanks D.A.!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Mark Adair said:


> Good for you. I left a comment there, Valmore.


Thanks!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New five-star review for _The Gods of Dream_ on Smashwords:

"A very moving tale that perfectly captures the essence of dreams and nightmares. A beautiful surreal and epic fantasy in the vein of Lewis and Tolkien, with a light-hearted touch. After reading _The Gods of Dream_, I can't wait to read the rest of Daniel Arenson's novels!"


----------



## Keith Blenman

Red Adept gave Siren Night a five star review. The link is in my signature. I just couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I was able to order a K3!


----------



## RachelHowzell

The lovely Syria (who we all know and love) over at SyriaSays loved my book (The View from Here) and gave it a 4+!! Read all about it here: http://www.syriasays.com/.

If you're reading, Syria, I'm so glad you enjoyed it.

Cheers,
Rachel


The View from Here


----------



## nigel p bird

"These stories will alternately tug at your heart and, sometimes, your guts. Mr. Bird has a fine eye for the darker shadows present on even the brightest day. Fierce or gentle, every tale in this book stay with you for a long time. Brothers and sisters, you can't ask for more than that."
*AJ HAYES* Amazon 5 star review


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I meant to post this yesterday which was the "real" day and forgot. Yesterday, February 7, was the first anniversary of the beginning of my indie author career. At that time I was really in need of supplemental income and considering all sorts of unpleasant alternatives. I thought taking the time to put a book on Amazon was just one more way I was procrastinating at worst and would bring in a tiny fraction of what I needed at best.

Back then indies weren't sharing sales figures the way we are now, and I had no idea what was possible or what to expect. I posted blurbs about the book in the indie threads in the main Kindle forum, and the book sold 8 copies in the first 24 hours it was available.

Now I have three books on Amazon (and Smashwords and their outlets and available as Create Space paperbacks). I've sold over 11,000 copies in this first year, exceeded the supplemental income I needed every month since June and am ecstatic about the changes this business has brought to my life.


----------



## nigel p bird

Now that really is success.  Well done.  I can imagine you only dreamed of such sales when you began.

Congratulations.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

ellenoc said:


> I've sold over 11,000 copies in this first year, exceeded the supplemental income I needed every month since June and am ecstatic about the changes this business has brought to my life.


Excellent, excellent news, Ellen! Very happy for you. Here's hoping for an even better year.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Just got another 5-star review for Hemlock Lake. I'm doing the happy dance.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Thanks, Nigel, and N. Gemini. No, I never dreamed this could turn into a valid small business.

And since I was too excited to say in my last post - congratulations to everyone with all the different and multiple reasons to post here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Just finished writing my second novel - though it is going to need extensive polishing and editing before it is ready to go.  Especially since some details changed in the writing and I have to go back and fix earlier references in the novel.

Now to work on getting some sales for that first one..


----------



## JRTomlin

LOL I am so much more excited than when my publisher novels went up. 

My novel is loaded onto Amazon and will be ready to go tomorrow. I'm just giving the formatting one last look on Kindle first.!


----------



## nigel p bird

I'm celebrating this comment in a review over at: http://pdbrazill.blogspot.com/2011/02/dirty-old-town-by-nigel-bird.html?showComment=1297259528189

*'Dirty Old Town is a splendid collection of bitter sweet tales that Richard Ford would be proud of.'*

Delighted by the comparison. Have to say I'm not as handsome as Richard and not such a gentleman.


----------



## isaacsweeney

I'm celebrating becoming a publisher (for now, anyway  ). The first publication, The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity, a novella by Alex Kudera, is out now.


----------



## Jennybeanses

isaacsweeney said:


> I'm celebrating becoming a publisher (for now, anyway  ). The first publication, The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity, a novella by Alex Kudera, is out now.


Congratulations, publisher!


----------



## nigel p bird

i noticed your book somewhere the other day. the cover is eye-catching. nicely done.



isaacsweeney said:


> I'm celebrating becoming a publisher (for now, anyway  ). The first publication, The Betrayal of Times of Peace and Prosperity, a novella by Alex Kudera, is out now.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am a reader and I have a reason to celebrate:

How about the "just-released" new Mike Hicks book: Season of Harvest - available today for $.99.
But the price will go back to a more normal price right away.



I got it.
I read it.
I love it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## isaacsweeney

nigel p bird said:


> i noticed your book somewhere the other day. the cover is eye-catching. nicely done.


Glad you think so. Designed it myself


----------



## kcmay

Ever since Margaret told me my book was the book club selection for February at the UK Kindle User's forum, I've been kind of nervous. Well, today one of the readers posted a new review on Amazon UK: 5 stars!! http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/RYJSND18DHPL8/










And if that didn't have me doing the Happy Dance, I got a Google Alert today that told me a new review was posted at SFBOOK.COM for Venom: 5 stars! http://sfbook.com/the-venom-of-vipers.htm



> "The Venom of Vipers is insightful, creative and just such an incredible piece of fiction, highly recommended."


----------



## nigel p bird

Today I was interviewed to finish a series by a list of big-name authors.

The whole series is fantastic (Allan Guthrie, Tom Piccirilli, Chris Holm, Dave Zeltserman, Chuck Wendig, Lee Goldberg) and I think it's definitely got it's fingers on the pulse.

Great to be included in such esteemed company.

http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2011/02/09/interview-with-nigel-bird-about-e-publishing-dirty-old-town/comment-page-1/#comment-117580


----------



## Valmore Daniels

kcmay said:


> And if that didn't have me doing the Happy Dance, I got a Google Alert today that told me a new review was posted at SFBOOK.COM for Venom: 5 stars! http://sfbook.com/the-venom-of-vipers.htm


Phenomenal! *thumbs up*


----------



## libbyfh

Today I sold over 100 ebooks on Kindle! My very first time. And the day is not over.... Dropped my prices to 99 cents, and things kind of took off. WOW.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New review for Eye of the Wizard on Amazon. "Five stars is a perfect rating for this work, and I was disappointed that my numerous clicks on the page failed to make a sixth star appear." Read the full review here.


----------



## Sharlow

Fallen Blood just broke into the top 10 best seller list for Books > Romance > Gothic Romances

Wow, made me jump when I looked at it's position today! It's only 1289 rank over all in the Kindle store but wow! That was a cool rush.


----------



## Sharlow

modwitch said:


> <gets down on knees> Please, may I write that sentence one day...
> 
> Daniel & KC, woo hoo on great reviews!
> 
> I'm getting beta reader feedback on Matchmakers 2.0 and A Modern Witch right now, and I'm getting both great input and lots of very nice encouragement.


  I'm sure you will!


----------



## daveconifer

According to a review that popped up today, Wrecker is just right...

"The book was also perfect in length - not too long & not too short. "


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I ordered my proof of _Oathen _this morning!


----------



## Amyshojai

Just checked "bestselling cat care" on Kindle and...."kitten care" is listed #2, and "aging cat" #5.

SNOOPY-DANCE!


----------



## DHammons

> According to a review that popped up today, Wrecker is just right...
> 
> "The book was also perfect in length - not too long & not too short. "


"Not too long & not too short, but just right!" Sounds like porridge.


----------



## Sharlow

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,060 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #9 in Books > Romance > Gothic
    * #29 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
    * #30 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

Best ranking of one of my books ever.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Got my first ever review, which is pretty awesome.  And it wasn't a terrible review either, which is even better.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kcmay said:


> Ever since Margaret told me my book was the book club selection for February at the UK Kindle User's forum, I've been kind of nervous. Well, today one of the readers posted a new review on Amazon UK: 5 stars!! http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/RYJSND18DHPL8/


Great review! I haven't gotten to the magic sword yet. It's just been designed. But I have to say that the Evil Magician is pretty darned chilling. <shudder>

They won't start discussing until March 1. Good thing this is a short month, right?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Whether or not my beautiful banner sells anything today, I can enjoy looking at it.


----------



## William Meikle

A nice review of one of my quieter stories 
http://bookhoundsden.blogspot.com/2011/02/haunting-of-esther-cox-by-william.html


----------



## RachelHowzell

The View from Here is featured on both Daily Cheap Reads (http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/10/the-view-from-here-work-on/) and The Frugal eReader (http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/presenting-todays-sponsor-rachel.html) today!! Last night, it was like Christmas Eve.

Rachel


----------



## isaacsweeney

Celebrating my guest blog post on The Inner Bean: This Isn't the Wrong Dream.

http://jennybeans.net/2011/02/10/guest-blog-isaac-sweeney-this-isnt-the-wrong-dream/


----------



## kcmay

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great review! I haven't gotten to the magic sword yet. It's just been designed. But I have to say that the Evil Magician is pretty darned chilling. <shudder>
> 
> They won't start discussing until March 1. Good thing this is a short month, right?


Yes! That means I have less time to sweat before the discussions begin! lol

Do authors chime in on the discussions, or stay at a respectful (and quiet) distance? I figured I'd only respond if someone asks me something directly (Hey author, are you there? I want to know...).


----------



## JRTomlin

My novel has been submitted to Amazon... Not yet live. They have to spray it for lice or something like that.

But it is done! Yay!


----------



## nigel p bird

A review that I wrote of a new collection of short stories was posted today over at http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2011/02/10/splitbrain-by-joyce-carol-oates-from-give-me-your-heart-review/ Reviews for the book are mixed between yes, no and maybe.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

After 6 months, my novel "Pelgraff" received its first review . . . and it is a nice one.

http://www.amazon.com/PELGRAFF-ebook/product-reviews/B003XVYGVM/


----------



## harpwriter

JRTomlin said:


> My novel has been submitted to Amazon... Not yet live. They have to spray it for lice or something like that.


LOL! Thanks for a laugh!

Gertie, I noticed your banner, and it is beautiful!

I'm thrilled with another 5 star review:

_I loved everything about this book: the plot, the characters, the settings, the time travel! I really appreciate how cleverly Laura Vosika wove the plot and developed the characters without using objectionable language or imagery. The imagery that she does use, though, paints vivid pictures of Medieval and modern day Scotland. She also shows the reader how multidimensional the characters are. For example, you see how "slimy" the main character can be, yet you find yourself still caring about him and seeing the potential in him. The only thing I didn't like about the book is that it came to an end! I can't wait to read the next book in this trilogy!_


----------



## JRTomlin

Ah, Niall mac Caile is one of my all-time favorite Scots heroes (right after his friend, the Black Douglas). I'll have to download your novel even though time travel isn't usually one of my favorite genres. 

And glad to give you a chuckle. _Wings of Evil_ is now actually up on Amazon too so now I really have something to celebrate!



harpwriter said:


> LOL! Thanks for a laugh!
> 
> Gertie, I noticed your banner, and it is beautiful!
> 
> I'm thrilled with another 5 star review:
> 
> _I loved everything about this book: the plot, the characters, the settings, the time travel! I really appreciate how cleverly Laura Vosika wove the plot and developed the characters without using objectionable language or imagery. The imagery that she does use, though, paints vivid pictures of Medieval and modern day Scotland. She also shows the reader how multidimensional the characters are. For example, you see how "slimy" the main character can be, yet you find yourself still caring about him and seeing the potential in him. The only thing I didn't like about the book is that it came to an end! I can't wait to read the next book in this trilogy!_


----------



## harpwriter

JRTomlin said:


> Ah, Niall mac Caile is one of my all-time favorite Scots heroes (right after his friend, the Black Douglas). I'll have to download your novel even though time travel isn't usually one of my favorite genres.
> 
> And glad to give you a chuckle. _Wings of Evil_ is now actually up on Amazon too so now I really have something to celebrate!


Congratulations! It's a great feeling after all that hard work, isn't it!

And how exciting to 'meet' someone who knows who the Black Douglas is! In my neck of the woods, a lot of people have never even heard of Robert the Bruce, let alone James. (Except of course my kids who know all about James, Angus Og, and 'Robert the Goose' as my 5 year old calls him!) One of my characters (hard to call them 'characters,' they feel so real) spends some time with James Douglas in Book 2 of the trilogy. I'm currently finishing up a piece about him for one of Nan Hawthorne's blogs on lesser-known historical figures.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

It's lovely to read through everyone's good news. Congrats!

I was thrilled to get another 5 star review. 

_This review is from: But Can You Drink The Water? (Kindle Edition) 
Was browsing for something different to read when i came across this and one clicked it, what can i say except its a great read with some truly believeable characters i think we could all see bits of our own family in this and our own misgivings put in the same situation, well worth the 71p for a couple of days light reading._

Thought it was worth posting as the reader found it by 'browsing for something different' and also mentioned the price.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Zomg! I changed my profile pic for the first time in a year. That's gotta be worth celebrating.


----------



## jakebible

I'm celebrating because as of yesterday I am officially repped by Adrienne Rosado of PMA Literary and Film Management Agency! We'll see how this all works out in regards to my indie ebook publishing. Maybe I'll be blazing some new trails, who knows?

Cheers!


----------



## JRTomlin

harpwriter said:


> Congratulations! It's a great feeling after all that hard work, isn't it!
> 
> And how exciting to 'meet' someone who knows who the Black Douglas is! In my neck of the woods, a lot of people have never even heard of Robert the Bruce, let alone James. (Except of course my kids who know all about James, Angus Og, and 'Robert the Goose' as my 5 year old calls him!) One of my characters (hard to call them 'characters,' they feel so real) spends some time with James Douglas in Book 2 of the trilogy. I'm currently finishing up a piece about him for one of Nan Hawthorne's blogs on lesser-known historical figures.


Robert the Goose! Oh, that is funny. Love it.

And you're right. It does feel great. I had no idea how much work it would be. Now to get it up on B&N and Smashwords. And promote.

I'll be sure and check Nan Hawthorne's blog for that. It sounds interesting.


----------



## kcmay

Venom received its 10th 5-star review today from Midwest Book Review! Senior reviewer Mary Cowper wrote, "'The Venom of Vipers' is a unique and intriguing work of science fiction, highly recommended."


----------



## MrPLD

Not book related but... my blood pressure seems to be dropping, I'm sleeping longer hours, my vision seems to be improving (let's hope for no more delaminating of the retina) and... and.... I'm back here chatting on KB


----------



## Raybrite

My first book is being published.
We are headed to the Condo for a few days to unwind. No Internet there.


----------



## kcmay

Welcome back, Paul! Glad you're getting better!


----------



## MrPLD

kcmay said:


> Welcome back, Paul! Glad you're getting better!


Likewise... frightening what stress will do to your body over a year or so... absolutely frightening.

Glad to see you've moved streets ahead with your work, really wonderful to see!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MrPLD said:


> Not book related but... my blood pressure seems to be dropping, I'm sleeping longer hours, my vision seems to be improving (let's hope for no more delaminating of the retina) and... and.... I'm back here chatting on KB


Welcome back!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels is featured on Two Ends of the Pen today - http://bit.ly/e0I3bV


----------



## AG

Hello all

Today is my first day here, is that a good reason to celebrate.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

modwitch said:


> My novella is back from editing, and I can still read the words around the red 'ink'. That's good, right?


At least you can see words ...


----------



## 13500

Congrats everyone!

Half-orc: Like your new photo.  

AG: Welcome.


----------



## Maud Muller

I am sooooo pleased that Confessions of a Liberal Lover just received another great review. Pamela at Romance Junkies wrote:

_E.M. Muller does a wonderful job bringing her lead character to life. I began reading with peaked interest at the storyline and soon found myself drawn in. It felt like reading a personal journal of a good friend who'd laid herself on the line. The addition of Maud's unique conscience - the little gargoyle she took home as a child - made the story all the more memorable. The road to "the one" is much more than a series of fluffy interludes. It happens to pick up on some life lessons including personal growth, self acceptance, and that the image of a true prince may not always be quite what's depicted in novels. This was one of the best chick lits I've read in a while. I think every woman could use a little gargoyle on her dresser every now and then._

Here's the link to read the entire review: http://romancejunkiesreviews.com/artman/publish/contemporary/Confessions_of_a_Liberal_Lover.shtml


----------



## Mark Adair

The Frugal eReader is featuring by suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, today! Elizabeth does a great job on her site. Please check it out at http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/02/fathers-child-mark-adair-099.html.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Dawn Judd

Sold my first copy of Phantom Rising in the UK today.


----------



## Mark Adair

Dawn Judd said:


> Sold my first copy of Phantom Rising in the UK today.


Congratulations, Dawn! Fun to sell in the UK, isn't it?

Mark


----------



## Dawn Judd

Mark Adair said:


> Congratulations, Dawn! Fun to sell in the UK, isn't it?
> 
> Mark


Very much! It was exciting to sell my first book there. Even more exciting to have sold both books there!


----------



## kcmay

Celebrating having my book up as BoTD and getting some sales!  (Thanks, readers!)


----------



## Mark Adair

kcmay said:


> Celebrating having my book up as BoTD and getting some sales!  (Thanks, readers!)


Good to hear, KC! Cheering you on.


----------



## Eric C

I've had some very wonderful comments about my first indie release, Crack-Up, feedback that I cherish, especially the book's first-ever review from Lynn O'Dell, alias Red Adept, and the award she gave it recently as best mystery 2010. Today I found out there is a reader in the UK who hasn't even finished the book and yet has this to say about Crack-Up:

_It is going to be up there with one of the best books I have ever read over a great number of years. _ For more see the latest entry on this blog: http://ebooks-that-sell.blogspot.com/

That's the grand slam home run, isn't it? Only hope the rest of the book holds up for him! But in all seriousness, this really touches me.


----------



## LCEvans

My new horse mystery, The Witness Wore Blood Bay, was published Jan.is  27th and is now over 100 sales for February.


----------



## JimC1946

LCEvans said:


> My new horse mystery, The Witness Wore Blood Bay, was published Jan.is 27th and is now over 100 sales for February.


That's a great start.


----------



## JimC1946

My book "Recollections" received its 39th 5-star review this week. Amazingly, it was from an Australian baby boomer who said he experienced many of the same things that I did growing up in the US.


----------



## Kent Kelly

Today is a nice milestone, I sold my 1200th e-book after beginning publishing in October.  

A bigger milestone, though, was prompted by the dual whammies in news, of the New York Times shifting bestseller lists to include e-books, and the Borders bankruptcy.  Tonight I'm going out to buy my newborn son his mom's favorite edition of Mother Goose, as a physical book, and reminding myself to instill him with the same love of books--not just files--that I have.


----------



## Eric C

Kent Kelly said:


> Tonight I'm going out to buy my newborn son his mom's favorite edition of Mother Goose, as a physical book, and reminding myself to instill him with the same love of books--not just files--that I have.


Very cool. My grandmother, Edytha, was named after the lead character in my great grandmother's favorite series of books when she was a child. So a love of reading in my family goes back a ways. (My first child, a boy, arrives in about four months. Not sure the wife's going to go for "Marlowe" as a first name though.) FYI, I have one of the Edytha books, "Edytha's Burglar," copyright 1899, in a place of honor in our great room. Guess I inherited my crime fiction interest too.


----------



## Eric C

JimC1946 said:


> My book "Recollections" received its 39th 5-star review this week. Amazingly, it was from an Australian baby boomer who said he experienced many of the same things that I did growing up in the US.


Would not have predicted that, Jim (though I've never been to Australia). Congrats on all the five-star reviews. Way more than I've got!


----------



## Mark Adair

The Father's Child just hit #42 on the Amazon techno-thriller list!


----------



## M.S. Verish

We just had an awesome interview posted about us.

Stimulated Outlet Book Reviews


----------



## julieannfelicity

Mark Adair said:


> The Father's Child just hit #42 on the Amazon techno-thriller list!


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## Mark Adair

julieannfelicity said:


> Wow! That's awesome!


Thanks Julie!


----------



## kcmay

Mark Adair said:


> The Father's Child just hit #42 on the Amazon techno-thriller list!


Congrats! I'm looking forward to reading this!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

A slightly different one, but not long into the polish and edit I finally brainstormed an idea of how to fix a nagging plot issue that wasn't sitting right in my mind.

It will mean a small amount of rewriting in the first three quarters of the novel and large amount in the last quarter, delaying when I had hoped to have it finished, but it will be for the better.  It helps eliminate what appeared to be a similarity with some of the plot of the first novel and ties in nicely to a short story I wrote.


----------



## Mark Adair

kcmay said:


> Congrats! I'm looking forward to reading this!


Thank you KC. Always good to see you around.  Now up to #34 on Amazon's list!


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical/adventure romances are featured today at http://dailycheapreads.com/

Miriam Minger


----------



## jenwylie

Hi Everyone!

I tend to "squee" and ~bounce~ when I'm very happy and excited, and today is certainly a great day for both!

I got my contract for a short story series (min 6 stories) geared toward reluctant readers. yay!

My series is called Tales of Ever. It is YA, geared toward 13-17 yrs. An exciting group of stories about a fire starter banished to a dangerous and crazy place called Ever.
The first story will be released in March!

~bounce bounce!~


----------



## Mark Adair

jenwylie said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I tend to "squee" and ~bounce~ when I'm very happy and excited, and today is certainly a great day for both!
> 
> I got my contract for a short story series (min 6 stories) geared toward reluctant readers. yay!
> 
> My series is called Tales of Ever. It is YA, geared toward 13-17 yrs. An exciting group of stories about a fire starter banished to a dangerous and crazy place called Ever.
> The first story will be released in March!
> 
> ~bounce bounce!~


Wow, Jen! Very exciting. Good for you. Bounce away...you deserve it.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I am about to finish revisions on my latest thriller. I have 2 readers who check out my entire manuscript before I go to print. Just got this back from my 2nd reader: <<Started reading the last half of Diva just intending to read a few pages before bed. I've been reading nonstop until just now - 11:35. I literally could not stop till I found out what happened.>>

I'll take that as an endorsement of good pacing. Hope to get DIVA published soon, May-June of this year.

Celebrating and sending Happy Valentines to everyone!


----------



## Mark Adair

Music & Mayhem said:


> I am about to finish revisions on my latest thriller. I have 2 readers who check out my entire manuscript before I go to print. Just got this back from my 2nd reader: <<Started reading the last half of Diva just intending to read a few pages before bed. I've been reading nonstop until just now - 11:35. I literally could not stop till I found out what happened.>>
> 
> I'll take that as an endorsement of good pacing. Hope to get DIVA published soon, May-June of this year.
> 
> Celebrating and sending Happy Valentines to everyone!


High praise indeed!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Lots of wonderfulness lately. _The Ryel Saga _and my Nordic tale _The Kind Gods_ recently received new five-star reviews, and today my short story _Everafter Acres _was accepted for publication in the Spring issue of the well-regarded ezine Luna Station Quarterly.

*Happy Valentine's Day!* 

CK


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Well, I can celebrate the fact that my books at BN were selling 4
to 5 times more than kindle. But now the difference is less than 2 fold. 

The kindle is catching up. Perhaps due to these boards which I joined quite recently.


----------



## DHammons

My very first blog interview about my book. Check it out here.

Thanks, Kippoe!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

"Moses is a fine writer and is deserving of success, and I think that it will follow ... maybe his project will turn him into the next Amanda Hocking. Personally, I really enjoyed Moses's work."
--David Farland, Author of The Runelords

#holycrapholycrap

Link


----------



## Mark Adair

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Lots of wonderfulness lately. _The Ryel Saga _and my Nordic tale _The Kind Gods_ recently received new five-star reviews, and today my short story _Everafter Acres _was accepted for publication in the Spring issue of the well-regarded ezine Luna Station Quarterly.
> 
> *Happy Valentine's Day!*
> 
> CK


Nice, Carolyn. Good Valentine's Day.


----------



## Mark Adair

MosesSiregarIII said:


> "Moses is a fine writer and is deserving of success, and I think that it will follow ... maybe his project will turn him into the next Amanda Hocking. Personally, I really enjoyed Moses's work."
> --David Farland, Author of The Runelords
> 
> #holycrapholycrap
> 
> Link


Wow, Moses! Same sentence with Amanda - good company. Here's to much success for you.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> "Moses is a fine writer and is deserving of success, and I think that it will follow ... maybe his project will turn him into the next Amanda Hocking. Personally, I really enjoyed Moses's work."
> --David Farland, Author of The Runelords
> 
> #holycrapholycrap
> 
> Link


Much awesomeness!


----------



## 13893

Blue Amber is being processed at Amazon, and Terry is formatting the epub for B&N.

Right now!


----------



## Katie Salidas

I got my first few reviews on Karma & Melodies. Two bloggers reviewed it. One gave it a 3/4 and the other a 5/5! Woot Woot!


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Just received my 7th 5 star review in a row and passed the 1000th sale for Feb! WOOT!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

What lovely successes everyone is having - great  

Just got this uplifting 3 in 1 review.

This review is from: Something to Read on the Plane (Kindle Edition) 
I love Jan' books! I've read her But Can You Drink The Water?, and now reading this one. Her humor and wit just make my day. This one is perfect for my current life style, as I can read one short story at a time among my busy schedule, and come back for another dose of healthy humor whenever I need it. And having the book on my Kindle makes it even easier to swallow it. 

I have also noticed that Amazon now offers a Kindle version of one of her children's books, Leon Chameleon and the Case of the Kidnapped Mouse. I am going to buy that as soon as I'm done with this one. Surely, my kids will enjoy crisp British humor as much as I do .

Three books mentioned in one review!


----------



## lstrange

Well, in addition to my two books that came out in 2010, I have another four coming out this year!! 

And the cherry on the top? I've had an agent ask to review a fifth novel!! 

All in all, it looks as though 2011 is going to be great writing-wise.

Best to everyone!

Liz


----------



## JRTomlin

_Wings of Evil_ got it's *first review*! And it said *nice* stuff! (Four stars) Well, it also said I'm not George RR Martin, but HEY, I knew that. *grin*

Yay, for a review! And the reviewer has a history so that makes it really nice. I looked at her history and sometimes if she doesn't like a novel she gets mean. But she was nice!

*is soooo happy*

Now, if only I could get some more. It is sooo hard to get reviews.

Quote from Wings of Evil's first review:

_...the characters are well-drawn and surprisingly believable. Liada doesn't suddenly become a sword-waving superwoman even as she matures and becomes a responsible woman. Zeph is also surprising, not what you expect in this story and the relationship with the "mysterious man" is quite charming...._


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ received a new review on Amazon.com -- for five stars.

Here's a quote: "One of my favorite things to find in a fantasy or sci-fi novel is a well-crafted world. The world of Dream in Arenson's book is filled with beautiful imagery. Even Nightmare, while not a place one would want to visit, felt like a real place. These worlds help me to get into a book, when I can imagine myself walking the same paths as the characters. The characters were also great. This was my first time reading Arenson's work, and now I would definitely read more."


----------



## R. M. Reed

Amazon sent me $1.68. I'm not sure why; they sent me about $18 a couple of months ago. I gave most of it back to them by buying "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" for $.99 on my new K3. (Well, I had to see if buying directly from the K3 works, didn't I?) Don't worry, Daniel, "Firefly Island" also awaits my attention on my Kindle.


----------



## julieannfelicity

R. Reed said:


> Amazon sent me $1.68. I'm not sure why; they sent me about $18 a couple of months ago. I gave most of it back to them by buying "The Resurrection of Deacon Shader" for $.99 on my new K3. (Well, I had to see if buying directly from the K3 works, didn't I?) Don't worry, Daniel, "Firefly Island" also awaits my attention on my Kindle.


Did you have any UK sales in Nov? I got a payment also for $.35 and I figured it out that it was because I had 1 UK sale in Nov.


----------



## R. M. Reed

julieannfelicity said:


> Did you have any UK sales in Nov? I got a payment also for $.35 and I figured it out that it was because I had 1 UK sale in Nov.


I looked at the email and it does say the vendor is Amazon UK. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Cliff Ball

My novel, The Usurper, finally made its way onto Daily Cheap Reads:

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/15/the-usurper/


----------



## Guest

Just released book 4 in my series! 4 down and 1 to go!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Just done a count of my sales and was   and thrilled to find I've just passed the 5000 mark at 5094. These figures certainly creep up on you - nice surprise. But still awaiting my first payment cheque and won't really believe all this until I see the money in my account.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

foreverjuly said:


> Just released book 4 in my series! 4 down and 1 to go!


Awesome! You're a writing machine!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

[size=12pt]I'm happy to announce two new Amazon reviews today for  The Ryel Saga--one five stars, one four. I've bumped the price up to $5.95 as an experiment; we'll see if it's an act of folly or not.  [Note: reviewers with established blogs are always welcome to contact me for a free copy.]

In addition, I'm seeing tons of downloads for my short fiction at Smashwords, which I'll be offering free for a while longer. _The Kind Gods_ now has close to 3000 since it went live last March; it's good to be read!

CK


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm only 100 sales away from a total of 1000 novels sold for all 4 novels that I have. Now, if I could only figure out how to keep some momentum going so I can hit 1000 before the end of next month.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

foreverjuly said:


> Just released book 4 in my series! 4 down and 1 to go!


Brilliant! Good going, Jason.

I got a nice surprise tonight. My novella was reviewed at MotherLode even though I hadn't submitted to her (I was definitely going to submit my novel to her, though).


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I got my edits back from Red Adept, and amazingly I could still see black text in a lot of places


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I got my edits back from Red Adept, and amazingly I could still see black text in a lot of places


This is great news


----------



## Basil Sands

Scott Sigler has been talking up my eBooks and Kindle Giveaway on his blog / podcast.

Sales moved in correlation to the word....

I hope to give away lots & lots of Kindles!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Only sold 2 Leon Chameleon PI books at Barnes and Noble but have got 2 x 5 star reviews.
One called it 'outstanding' and the other 'an instant classic'. Now that's an exciting start.  
(Probably won't be able to sleep as it is nearly bedtime and my adrenalin is on a rush. )


----------



## Sharlow

Today I just hit a new hi!

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,007 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #6 in Books > Romance > Gothic
    * #24 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
    * #25 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic

Number 6 in Gothic. That's a nice accomplishment. I'm still hoping to make it to #1, my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I published my novel, Belvoir, this week. Two sales already. Yayyyyyyy Meeeee!!!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I got my edits back from Red Adept, and amazingly I could still see black text in a lot of places


Always the cup half full. Keep that attitude.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Congratulations to all with good news. You are an inspiration to us new kids on the block. 

Happy sales to all.......


----------



## allanguthrie

Two reasons to celebrate today. Signed off on the cover for a third book. And Kindle sales broke the 10,000 barrier!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I sold 12 copies of the Usurper through Daily Cheap Reads, so I'll celebrate that, even though I was hoping for more.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I just hit "publish" on my first book (a collection of drabbles). I'm excited at least


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I just hit "publish" on my first book (a collection of drabbles). I'm excited at least


Heck yeah! Throw thineself a party.

Then get ready for the emotional roller coaster


----------



## Sharlow

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I just hit "publish" on my first book (a collection of drabbles). I'm excited at least


Congrats Jason. I bet your excited.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Then get ready for the emotional roller coaster


Yeah, I'm kind of expecting that! I've had a bit of experience with it from self-publishing some RPG material, but this is a different ball-game. 



Sharlow said:


> Congrats Jason. I bet your excited.


Sure am!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> I published my novel, Belvoir, this week. Two sales already. Yayyyyyyy Meeeee!!!


The ball has started rolling - well done


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

allanguthrie said:


> Two reasons to celebrate today. Signed off on the cover for a third book. And Kindle sales broke the 10,000 barrier!


Congrats - bet you're smiling


----------



## MrPLD

I just drank some 3 month old swiss-water-decaf coffee.... and I'm still alive!   Tasted a bit rancid though to be honest, but I'm alive!

Now to get back to my blog.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Officially hit 10 copies sold! I am now in double digits. I'm popping the champagne!


----------



## Jack Wallen

Yesterday was one of those days where I was seriously beating myself up wondering if my work was even any good. But then, at the end of the night, I finished the first draft to the second book in my Zombie series and really loved what I wrote. I went to bed thinking "I can do this". It was a good feeling.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

jlwallen said:


> Yesterday was one of those days where I was seriously beating myself up wondering if my work was even any good. But then, at the end of the night, I finished the first draft to the second book in my Zombie series and really loved what I wrote. I went to bed thinking "I can do this". It was a good feeling.


Rock on, sir! You can do it!


----------



## kcmay

My DailyCheapReads feature & 99c promo has been a wonderful success: 

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,650 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #17 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #22 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech

It'll hurt to see the ranking start to go back up... lol


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm celebrating because my publisher sent complimentary copies of my new book and they're beautiful! E-books are great but there's nothing like holding your own creation in your hands and reading your own words on its pages. Love the feeling.

Joyce


----------



## Sean Sweeney

MODEL AGENT had a FANTASTIC release day! I've sold 22 copies in the first 36 hours of its release. Most on Kindle, of course, but I did sell three on Nook. Never have done that!

http://www.amazon.com/Model-Agent-Thriller-Snapshot-ebook/dp/B004UA1Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297895199&sr=8-1


----------



## tsilver

My memoir, _Nunzilla Was My Mother and My Stepmother Was a Witch_ is today's KB Book of the day, 18 Feb 2011.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

John Fitch V said:


> MODEL AGENT had a FANTASTIC release day! I've sold 22 copies in the first 36 hours of its release. Most on Kindle, of course, but I did sell three on Nook. Never have done that!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Model-Agent-Thriller-Snapshot-ebook/dp/B004UA1Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297895199&sr=8-1


Wow! That's phenomenal. Way to go!


----------



## Lever1

I'm celebrating reaching #80 in Amazon's Hot New Releases in Suspense Thrillers for my debut, Final Vector!


----------



## Jake Barton

Into the top 20, number 19, on the UK All Books charts, number 7 in Thrillers. Thrilled to imagine all those browsers of the top books saying 'who the hell's this guy and where did he come from?'


----------



## Lexi Revellian

Today _Remix _passed 15,000 sales (since August, and mostly in the UK).

But that's nothing - this week I sold THREE copies on Smashwords!

Lexi


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm happy that I'm averaging a sale a day. I know that's small potatoes to people, but for a novel that's only been out a week, that doesn't seem too bad to me. It's way better than I expected.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Woot - just got the proof of the DTB for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels.  It looks fantastic. I can barely sit still.  Off to hit the "approve proof" button.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Valmore Daniels said:


> Wow! That's phenomenal. Way to go!


Thanks, Valmore. I appreciate it!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Valmore Daniels said:


> Woot - just got the proof of the DTB for Angel Fire: The First Book of Fallen Angels. It looks fantastic. I can barely sit still. Off to hit the "approve proof" button.


I'm surprised you managed to wait until you got it. I approve the suckers second it lets me


----------



## kcmay

I hit the publish button during the last week of July 2010 for the first time. On 12/17/10, I sold my 500th book.

Today, just over 2 months later, I sold #1000!

*1000!*










Can you tell I'm happy?


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Just go to The End of my second novel.  All that remains now is a bit more proofreading, a cover and of course the formatting and it will be ready to go.


----------



## kcmay

Thanks, Deborah!

I just got another 5-star review on Kinshield on Amazon UK.


----------



## theaatkinson

well it's piddly, but Pray for Reign landed on my highest ranking yet some time today when I wasn't looking.

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > History > World > Renaissance

small steps. I'm taking small steps.

(as an aside, that Season of Harvest cover is STUNNING)

wow


----------



## JRTomlin

kcmay said:


> Thanks, Deborah!
> 
> I just got another 5-star review on Kinshield on Amazon UK.


That's great! Congrats! I've heard good things about it and it's a genre I like. Right now with 6 novels in need of editing, I just don't have time to read which is terrible! Gah!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island_ hit triple-digit ranking in the UK -- #828 Paid in Kindle Store.


----------



## AnneKAlbert

Huge congratulations to everyone. Very IMPRESSIVE numbers. I'm soooo new to KBoards. The fact that I jumped into the conversation and managed to land on my feet, plus leave this message is cause enough for me to celebrate. It's a GOOD day!


----------



## M.S. Verish

Both of our books are now available in the iBooks store!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

modwitch said:


> It's up, it's up, it's up!!!!!!!


Wahoo! Know the feeling


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

modwitch said:


> Lynn's been busy!


She certainly has! And doing a great job too, I must add.


----------



## daveconifer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WW3dRNs0M5M

June 4, 1988...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

modwitch said:


> It's up, it's up, it's up!!!!!!!


Woot!


----------



## daveconifer

John Fitch V said:


> MODEL AGENT had a FANTASTIC release day! I've sold 22 copies in the first 36 hours of its release. Most on Kindle, of course, but I did sell three on Nook. Never have done that!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Model-Agent-Thriller-Snapshot-ebook/dp/B004UA1Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1297895199&sr=8-1


Looking forward to it, Fitch. I dug the excerpts you posted on Facebook as you were writin'...


----------



## harpwriter

I'm in the top 100 for historical fiction again! (Third time I've checked in the last two weeks or so.)

I got my proof of _The Minstrel Boy_ today, and it's a HUGE THRILL to hold a 660 page book in my hands, that I wrote! 

And in the world of the vitally important, I had REALLY good supreme pizza with everything on it for dinner! Now THAT is worth celbrating!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Beyond excited here. I just received the preface written by David Velasco to be put into the Spanish translation of Dance of Cloaks. Had to use Google Translator to read it, sadly, so it's a little wonky. This is the very end, and it made me feel so giddy reading it.



> Murderers ... the same word and calls our attention. Daggers in the night ... to take over and turn our dreams into nightmares. Powerful effects of lethal poisons ... through which we can not enjoy or the pleasure of food. Moving shadows in the dark ... with ruthless orders to fulfill. Death awaits us at every corner ... perhaps hidden beneath the most beautiful faces and sexiest bodies. Terrible tortures, blood everywhere, suffering, pain, anger, money, power ... All this and more is what awaits us in the decadent city of Veldaren. Do you dare to cross its doors now?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Half-Orc said:


> Beyond excited here. I just received the preface written by David Velasco to be put into the Spanish translation of Dance of Cloaks. Had to use Google Translator to read it, sadly, so it's a little wonky. This is the very end, and it made me feel so giddy reading it.


Holy guacamole, that actually sounds really cool just as it is in many places.

As for me, I sold more ebooks today than I have since maybe last September AND I wrote 3,000 yummy new words tonight.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

modwitch said:


> First review ever. From a complete stranger (who sent me fan mail as well as the review). I am so... not going to ever be able to go to sleep tonight.


Wahoo! That's great to hear


----------



## Sean Sweeney

daveconifer said:


> Looking forward to it, Fitch. I dug the excerpts you posted on Facebook as you were writin'...


Thanks, Dave... I've sold 50 copies in 75 hours. I'm beyond ecstatic.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> I hit the publish button during the last week of July 2010 for the first time. On 12/17/10, I sold my 500th book.
> 
> Today, just over 2 months later, I sold #1000!
> 
> *1000!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I'm happy?


This was a great post.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nigel p bird

A nice addition to the Amazon reviews:

5.0 out of 5 stars Short sharp and not without pain, 19 Feb 2011 
By JanLuke (Scotland) - See all my reviewsThis review is from: Dirty Old Town (And Other Stories) (Kindle Edition) 
A collection of well written short sharp stories. Often violent , always moving you get a High Definition snapshot of a dramatic moment in someone's life and even though you've only just met them you care about them. The stories are like an unexpected jab in the guts, shock and pain maybe even watery eyes followed by a dull ache long after the event is over(maybe thats a little OTT but I'm not a writer!!!).


----------



## Dawn Judd

Just sold my first two books on Nook!


----------



## nigel p bird

nice that it wasn't even a single sale.  well done.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

I made a video for my February release of "The Elf Vampire: Love, War and Sorrow" Book 1






Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Alexis-Shore

I'm excited that my first effort at some erotic romance is selling better than I hoped. 

I'm also excited that I have a nice mug of coffee; so I'm easily pleased.


----------



## sighdone

Very pleased that I got my first review and it was a fantastic and flattering five stars.

Also, I reached number 2 in my genre chart here in the UK.

All in all a good week.


----------



## JulianneMacLean

I am very excited because I hit the Kindle Top 100 this week with my self-published book!!!  The book spiked in sales on Wednesday because of a mention on Daily Cheap Reads, and has been holding steady between #40 and #50 ever since.  I keep checking and thinking there must be some mistake, and it will fall off the list at any time, but it's still there.

This is a book I shopped around to NY publishers, but no one wanted to publish it for various different reasons, but mostly because they didn't know how to position it.  It does cross over a few different genres, but I think that's a GOOD thing!


----------



## nigel p bird

all of those pieces are lovely bits of news.  the coffee sounds great as long as it wasn't only a virtual one.
i think it must be incredibly satisfying to see a success growing from a book that wasn't taken on by agents or publishers; it's a tight market out there and it's not surprised that things escape the nets given the size of the holes.  it's nice to hear that it can and does happen.  well done all.


----------



## Miriam Minger

EVMitchell said:


> I am very excited because I hit the Kindle Top 100 this week with my self-published book!!! The book spiked in sales on Wednesday because of a mention on Daily Cheap Reads, and has been holding steady between #40 and #50 ever since. I keep checking and thinking there must be some mistake, and it will fall off the list at any time, but it's still there.
> 
> This is a book I shopped around to NY publishers, but no one wanted to publish it for various different reasons, but mostly because they didn't know how to position it. It does cross over a few different genres, but I think that's a GOOD thing!


So happy for your success! Absolutely love your cover.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Jon Olson

I changed my cover and had, for me, a good sales day. So, I'll have a Leinie.


----------



## scribblydoodler

Was unsure about doing picture books for kindle, but today I got first review, and it's five stars, but more than that it shows that perhaps I am not completely bonkers for trying (Especially when new media companies are putting all their money on interactive apps being the way to go for children's market.)

"*This is the BEST Kindle book for this age group that I have seen.*
When my 3 year old daughter asked for an ereader last Christmas, she received an Android tablet with Kindle for Android (as well as other ebook applications). It seems that only recently have illustrated, color children's books began to come to the Kindle. So I was elated to find an indie illustrated, color children's book!

The cute, colorful pictures are great even for children that can't yet read - they can guess the rhyme from the picture, as well as try to find the bird in each picture. The easy to read rhymes are great for new readers. The "story" itself is cute and kept my daughter hooked.

If you have young kids, buy this book now!"


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Saffina Desforges said:


> Just received my 7th 5 star review in a row and passed the 1000th sale for Feb! WOOT!


Fantastic. Made me go check out the book. Great reviews. I'll buy it later on tonight!


----------



## nigel p bird

I have a revenge tale over at http://notfromhereareyou.blogspot.com/2011/02/nigel-bird-guest-writes.html. Called Sea Minor, it involves snow, an old war hero and the odd firework.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I have a question and wasn't sure where to post it. My apologies if it is wrong of me to ask here, and I'd appreciate a nudge in the right direction. 

My question is... can there be a different cover for the Kindle version of our books? If I were to change the cover through Kindle, would it automatically change the cover for my print versions. I don't want that to happen.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Erick Flaig

I had my first review today.  Call Me Ishmael was given 4 stars!  (Well, 3 and a half, but the reviewer rounded up).  I think the reviewer did a great job...the book is a bit over-the-top in the glorification of Finnie, the female lead, but if you met her real-life inspiration, you'd understand.


----------



## kcmay

Adelle Laudan said:


> I have a question and wasn't sure where to post it. My apologies if it is wrong of me to ask here, and I'd appreciate a nudge in the right direction.
> 
> My question is... can there be a different cover for the Kindle version of our books? If I were to change the cover through Kindle, would it automatically change the cover for my print versions. I don't want that to happen.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Yep, you can have a different cover for the print edition(s). Also, feel free to start a new topic with a question or comment. We don't bite. Usually.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just sold my 2900th book.  Almost at 3000!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

THANK YOU KC.  I really appreciate the quick response. I guess I know what I'm doing this afternoon lol Thanks!


----------



## Arthur Slade

Daniel Arenson said:


> Just sold my 2900th book. Almost at 3000!


Congrats Daniel! May there be 10X that amount soon.


----------



## RachelHowzell

For the first time ever, my novel The View from Here has astounding ratings:

#518 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
    * #95 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense

I'm so excited, I saved the page!

Rachel


----------



## MonkeyScribe

RachelHowzell said:


> For the first time ever, my novel The View from Here has astounding ratings:
> 
> #518 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> * #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
> * #95 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
> 
> I'm so excited, I saved the page!
> 
> Rachel


Fantastic! Congratulations Rachel.


----------



## Guest

modwitch said:


> I'm lurving my readers right now...


Wow, that sounds great! Congrats!

For me: Inevitable is currently ranked #666...EVIL!!!


----------



## daveconifer

Wrecker is having its best day ever (already set a daily sales record) for no apparent reason, and it's only about 6 p.m...


----------



## Guest

daveconifer said:


> Wrecker is having its best day ever (already set a daily sales record) for no apparent reason, and it's only about 6 p.m...


Score! Glad to hear it.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm stoked that I'm listed on Daily Cheap reads as of 15 mins ago. yaayy...

http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/21/one-insular-tahiti/


----------



## Mark Adair

theapatra said:


> I'm stoked that I'm listed on Daily Cheap reads as of 15 mins ago. yaayy...
> 
> http://dailycheapreads.com/2011/02/21/one-insular-tahiti/


Very exciting, Thea. Hope you get some good mileage out of it.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Congrats to all who are celebrating. You are an inspiration to us newcomers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Adair

Wow, so much good news. Exciting! 

I just received another 5-star review from a book reviewer site for my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Last week was my best week so far. (looks like my streak is coming to an end, though--nothing today.  Ah, well...)

This month is my best month so far. By  far my best month in the UK.

Got a couple of 5-star reviews in the UK.

On my last go-through of my newest novel, The Steadfasting. Off to my proofer, soon.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just so happy to be a part of the ebooks revolution!

Miriam Minger


----------



## R. M. Reed

After a long time with no TV, I am a viewer again. I have an old analog TV I bought at a thrift store and I bought a digital converter box online. I put them together today and I can see "The Price is Right" again! (I hate "The Price is Right," but I can watch it!)


----------



## JRTomlin

Jennybeanses did a really nice guest post on my blog today. Does that count?


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I hit double digits yesterday for the total number books I've sold  Not as impressive as many, but I'm happy since the book only just came out.


----------



## WillemThomas

Just sold my 500th copy of a $0.99 erotica short story I published (under another pseudo) only 7 weeks ago. It's currently selling 40-45 copies daily on the Kindle, alone. Amazing stuff.

Willem Thomas


----------



## DDScott

Oh now this is just wayyy fabulous?! Really?! You mean I no longer have to drink alone?! There's a KindleBoard Virtual Pub with a barstool with my name on it?! Ohhh yeahhh!!!

I started Happy Hour early tonight 'cause I'm rockin' sales off the charts after dropping Book One in my Bootscootin' Books Series - *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS  * - to 99 Cents!!!

I luuuvvv that, thanks to Amazon Kindle, I can afford to treat readers for less than a trip to their local dollar store!!!

Cheers, Y'All! I'm looking forward to getting to know you!!!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Bitten began selling on Smashwords and has already sold copies.

Also, my next release is currently publishing, and I can already see the page for it on Amazon.com


----------



## Daniel Arenson

New interview! See why I live in the world's weirdest neighborhood....

http://www.simon-royle.com/2011/02/22/indieview-with-daniel-arenson-author-of-eye-of-the-wizard


----------



## julieannfelicity

Jason G. Anderson said:


> I hit double digits yesterday for the total number books I've sold  Not as impressive as many, but I'm happy since the book only just came out.


That's awesome!! Getting anywhere is a great feat! Congratulations.  I hope you sell much, much more very soon!!


----------



## pamclaughton

Rachel,

Your cover is gorgeous! Did you have someone do it for you? I just checked out and bought your book too, it looks great!
~Pam



RachelHowzell said:


> For the first time ever, my novel The View from Here has astounding ratings:
> 
> #518 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> * #86 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
> * #95 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense
> 
> I'm so excited, I saved the page!
> 
> Rachel


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Just got word that one of those newer Kindle blogs named me author of the week. Hoohah!

http://bestofkindlebooks.wordpress.com/2011/02/20/week-three/


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Half-Orc said:


> Just got word that one of those newer Kindle blogs named me author of the week. Hoohah!
> 
> http://bestofkindlebooks.wordpress.com/2011/02/20/week-three/


Yer on a roll!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wonderful news for you, David.  Love your book covers.

Miriam Minger


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

*Vestal Virgin* is featured on Holly Hook's cool blog, Bargain eBooks http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/.

Check out Holly's blog for books $5.00 and less. Holly is the author of the very popular fantasy, *Tempest*, and her latest novel is *Sinister Shadow*.


----------



## Tonya

Great news, everyone!! I made the decision to epub after I got my royalty statement from small press!! I can find more money looking around my yard then the publisher I'm with!! CHEERS!


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm with you on that one, i.e. celebrating on the decision to go indie!
My historical mystery published as an indie just went "live" today on Amazon. I actually had an offer from a very small press publisher for it, but after careful consideration, I decided to try this route. We shall see what happens.

And good luck to you--I wish you a great deal of success with the venture. I'm convinced this is the future of books.


----------



## Tonya

You too, Amy! I don't blame you! I actually turned down another small press today b/c of this same reason. I wish you a ton of luck and congrats on your release day today! Keep me posted! I look forward to your budding career. I'm talking about this same subject on my blog Thursday http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ you should pop over and tell your story!! Love to see you there


----------



## Mark Adair

Tonya said:


> Great news, everyone!! I made the decision to epub after I got my royalty statement from small press!! I can find more money looking around my yard then the publisher I'm with!! CHEERS!


Congratulations, Tonya! Here's to much success in your new venture.


----------



## Tonya

Thanks a bunch, Mark! Cheers to everyone here taking control of their careers


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've sold 200 copies of The Usurper on just Kindle so far, and I'm now only 75 away from selling 1000 total of all 4 novels. Since I'm averaging 100 sales a month now, I'll probably pass that in two or three weeks. 

On the UK side, my novel Out of Time is listed:
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,576 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
* #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## daveconifer

Cliff Ball said:


> I've sold 200 copies of The Usurper on just Kindle so far, and I'm now only 75 away from selling 1000 total of all 4 novels. Since I'm averaging 100 sales a month now, I'll probably pass that in two or three weeks.
> 
> On the UK side, my novel Out of Time is listed:
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,576 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech


Way to go Cliff, keep choppin' (Rutgers University reference there)


----------



## Mark Adair

Cliff Ball said:


> I've sold 200 copies of The Usurper on just Kindle so far, and I'm now only 75 away from selling 1000 total of all 4 novels. Since I'm averaging 100 sales a month now, I'll probably pass that in two or three weeks.
> 
> On the UK side, my novel Out of Time is listed:
> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #27,576 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> * #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Science Fiction > High Tech


Wow, Cliff. You're starting to pick up some serious speed. Way to go!


----------



## JFHilborne

daveconifer said:


> Wrecker is having its best day ever (already set a daily sales record) for no apparent reason, and it's only about 6 p.m...


That's a cool title.


----------



## CSheehanMiles

My good news is still making me giddy: Last week I closed a deal on a movie option for Republic. Can't post any details, but just .... Wow.


----------



## Mark Adair

Tonya said:


> Thanks a bunch, Mark! Cheers to everyone here taking control of their careers


Hey Tonya. You're signature line has a couple extra characters in it for Facebook and Twitter. Just FYI.


----------



## daveconifer

JFHilborne said:


> That's a cool title.


Thanks, JF. I almost ditched it a few days before release because it turns out there are lots of Wreckers. There's a thread about that around here somewhere.

By the way, I'm breaking yesterday's record today. People are actually buying this book without me poking and prodding them...

p.s. I remember tagging your book yesterday, awesome Golden Gate Bridge cover! I remember thinking "but she's from San Diego..."


----------



## CSheehanMiles

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> *Vestal Virgin* is featured on Holly Hook's cool blog, Bargain eBooks http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com/.
> 
> Check out Holly's blog for books $5.00 and less. Holly is the author of the very popular fantasy, *Tempest*, and her latest novel is *Sinister Shadow*.


oooo that looks very interesting, I put it on my to-read list!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Mark Adair said:


> Wow, Cliff. You're starting to pick up some serious speed. Way to go!


Thanks Dave and Mark. One of my other novels, Shattered Earth sells really well on Apple, but not so well on Kindle or Nook. Do Apple readers not care all that much about zero reviews? I'm working on getting some, but they take forever to get.


----------



## JFHilborne

I might have to change the title I want for my finished 3rd book; apparently there are about 1600 books called Hide and Seek out there. Brainstorming....


----------



## Mel Comley

Well done Tonya for taking back your control! lol

Cliff that's excellent news.

Mark I'm a little way into your book and enjoy it a lot so far.

My little piece of news is that I passed 800 sales on Impeding Justice for this month.

Mel


----------



## Sharlow

I see everyone is doing awesome here. It's good to hear about everyone's success! I had a few  of my own I want to share. Fallen Blood sold over 1000 copies this month so far, which makes this the best month I've had since publishing.  It reached a high rank of #499 paid Kindle store! 

Keep them coming guys, lets let the world see how good Indy's are doing these day's!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

This all fantastic news everyone, well done.

Today I'm pleased because my second book Dirty Lady Katherine is now available on Amazon and Smashwords.

Also, I'm happy that I have come up with an idea for book four.

x


----------



## DHammons

Looks like everyone is doing well!

I just looked on Amazon and my book is sitting at #1 in humor>cartoons category. I don't know how long it will be there, but that was a nice surprise.


----------



## Mark Adair

melcom said:


> Well done Tonya for taking back your control! lol
> 
> Cliff that's excellent news.
> 
> Mark I'm a little way into your book and enjoy it a lot so far.
> 
> My little piece of news is that I passed 800 sales on Impeding Justice for this month.
> 
> Mel


Wow, 800 sales! Excellent news.


----------



## William Meikle

Royalty payments just in mean I've already made more money from writing in 2011 than I made in 2008 and 2009 combined 

And I'm making enough every month to cover all the bills and living expenses. Result!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

williemeikle said:


> Royalty payments just in mean I've already made more money from writing in 2011 than I made in 2008 and 2009 combined
> 
> And I'm making enough every month to cover all the bills and living expenses. Result!


Epic awesomeness! Congrats!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

17 books away from 1,000.... almost there.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

John Fitch V said:


> 17 books away from 1,000.... almost there.


gogogogogogogogogogogogo!


----------



## theaatkinson

Mark: That's awesome. I got some small mileage out of DCR, but any mileage is good mileage.

today I'm on two ends of the Pen. whoppee. great week for me.

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mel Comley

williemeikle said:


> Royalty payments just in mean I've already made more money from writing in 2011 than I made in 2008 and 2009 combined
> 
> And I'm making enough every month to cover all the bills and living expenses. Result!


That truly is awesome.

Well done Thea, I've tweeted your news for you.


----------



## theaatkinson

melcom said:


> That truly is awesome.
> 
> Well done Thea, I've tweeted your news for you.


thanks, mel. and to Willie: that's phenom status! way to go


----------



## Bella Marie

I am excited that I got my first review for my collection of Erotic Stories, Time Well Spent the other day on Amazon and it is a 4 star!  I am starting to get fans too so that is totally awesome!


----------



## Cliff Ball

melcom said:


> Well done Tonya for taking back your control! lol
> 
> Cliff that's excellent news.
> 
> Mark I'm a little way into your book and enjoy it a lot so far.
> 
> My little piece of news is that I passed 800 sales on Impeding Justice for this month.
> 
> Mel


Thanks Mel and congrats to your news.


----------



## belindaf

My reason to celebrate: the release of Dead Spell and my first 5-star review. YAY! I was on cloud 9 all day yesterday. Nothing feels better than praise and a sense of accomplishment. Congrats to everyone who is publishing, selling, getting good reviews...to everyone in the thread, I raise my virtual glass (clink). Cheers!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

My Goodreads book giveaway has launched (yay) -- http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/8455


----------



## RachelHowzell

pamclaughton said:


> Rachel,
> 
> Your cover is gorgeous! Did you have someone do it for you? I just checked out and bought your book too, it looks great!
> ~Pam


Thanks, Pam! I loved it too -- especially the word 'help' written in the condensation. My husband is an art director and he did it for me. He had been working all night on something and wouldn't let me see. The next morning, I went to work and he emailed me the jpeg. I shouted the f-word because I was so stunned. I'll let him know that someone other than me thinks it's awesome. And thanks for buying the book. Hope you enjoy it!

Rachel


----------



## libbyfh

I did an interview with CJ West today on Blog Talk Radio, and only stumbled a few times. You can hear a podcast at:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/author-cj-west/2011/02/23/thriller-30-with-libby-fischer-hellmann


----------



## Sharlow

Bella Marie said:


> I am excited that I got my first review for my collection of Erotic Stories, Time Well Spent the other day on Amazon and it is a 4 star! I am starting to get fans too so that is totally awesome!


congrats Bella! Looks like things are starting to take off for you.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Lovely review for The Gods of Dream on Geek Speak Magazine:

http://geekspeakmagazine.com/archive/issue12/reviews/books/onshelves/gods_of_dream.htm


----------



## Jennybeanses

That is a lovely review, Daniel!

My celebration today: I found a house I want to buy... I realized I need to sell about 300,000 eBooks in order to buy it. I feel motivated. w00t!


----------



## Mark Adair

Jennybeanses said:


> That is a lovely review, Daniel!
> 
> My celebration today: I found a house I want to buy... I realized I need to sell about 300,000 eBooks in order to buy it. I feel motivated. w00t!


Thanks for putting that together, Jenny: 300,000 ebooks = new house.


----------



## catjournalist

My celebrations are small....A friend in Australia actually followed-through on her promise to download my e-book...Only took four weeks....

Greta


----------



## A. S. Warwick

My second novel is finally finished.  Plus I updated the covers to something a little better.

Now to head over to the book bazaar to advertise.


----------



## Miriam Minger

My birthday this weekend!  I LOVE birthdays.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Mark Adair

Miriam Minger said:


> My birthday this weekend! I LOVE birthdays.
> 
> Miriam Minger


 A Happy Birthday to you, Miriam!


----------



## JFHilborne

Miriam Minger said:


> My birthday this weekend! I LOVE birthdays.
> 
> Miriam Minger


Mine, too. Happy birthday to us


----------



## harpwriter

Happy birthdayS!  Enjoy the cake and ice cream!

My good news is my book has been under the 5K ranking consistently for many weeks straight now, often down in the 3K and even 2K range.


----------



## Sharlow

Miriam Minger said:


> My birthday this weekend! I LOVE birthdays.
> 
> Miriam Minger


happy early birthday Miriam! I hope you have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Miriam Minger

harpwriter said:


> Happy birthdayS! Enjoy the cake and ice cream!
> 
> My good news is my book has been under the 5K ranking consistently for many weeks straight now, often down in the 3K and even 2K range.


Congrats, Laura! Thanks for the birthday wishes. Such wonderful folks on kindleboards. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Milestones tumble all around me....

1,000 books -- fell Wednesday night
200 books for February -- fell Thursday afternoon
100 copies of Model Agent -- fell Thursday night (after only being on sale for 8 days)


----------



## Daniel Arenson

‎Red Adept reviewed fantasy novel _Eye of the Wizard_: "...just a great, fun little romp."


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> ‎Red Adept reviewed fantasy novel _Eye of the Wizard_: "...just a great, fun little romp."


Solid review!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone! 

My celebrations are small, but they make me smile. As of this week, I have more than 100 people following my blog, and book sales are up in an historically low month. It's a decent way to head into the weekend.


----------



## DDScott

KarenW.B. said:


> Congratulations, everyone!
> 
> My celebrations are small, but they make me smile.


Nothing is too small to celebrate, Karen, as long as that something has made you smile! So cheers to you and your smiles!!!

I'm celebrating because my 99 Cent Price Drop Experiment for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS -Book One of my chick lit gone country romantic comedies - has taken the sales of this entire series to totally new heights!!!

And beyond the fabulous sales, I'm meeting sooo many new and wonderful readers right here on the KindleBoards!!!

Cheers all-around and TGIF too!!!


----------



## M.S. Verish

We finally hit 100 sales for _Raven's Heart_! 

Congrats on your review, Daniel.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Smashwords have sold some of my books while still pending.  Included one in primary catalog.


----------



## William Meikle

The GASLIGHT ARCANUM anthology from Edge Publishing became available for preorder today. 

Contains my story THE COLOUR THAT CAME TO CHISWICK. 

Check out the line up: 

Kim Newman, Christopher Fowler, Stephen Volk, Tom English, William Meikle, Simon K. Unsworth, Fred Saberhagen, Simon Clark, Kevin Cockle, Lawrence C. Connolly, Paul Kane, and Tony Richards.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Today I summoned up the strength to pull all of my books because I knew I wasn't offering the public my best product. As soon as they have been re-edited they will all go back up on sale and I can be happy knowing the public is getting my best efforts.


----------



## kcmay

Venom was listed today at Pixel of Ink (because Amazon has it marked down to 99c), and it's had a FLOOD of new sales! Weeee!

It also got two great new reviews on Goodreads! /happy dance


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Got my first 5-star review over at Amazon and I am officially stoked.   Had not been expecting it at all.


----------



## nigel p bird

Richard Godwin's novel Apostle Rising has just arrived with the post. It's much thicker than I expected, so plenty of reading for me.

Richard has also just put up a review of http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Town-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004LROUDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1298720828&sr=8-1 and it's wonderful. A sight for my sore eyes. When the praise comes from the writers you respect, it means such a lot. Here's what he said:

*From the opening story 'Drinkin Wine' Nigel Bird's collection of stories grabs the bull by the horns.

His use of dialogue and pacing is exemplary and his characters live and breathe smut and crime.

Nigel Bird bird writes with an assured narrative voice that never bores or relents from its insistence on making the characters live and that is the sign of a great storyteller.

He maintains this throughout and the concluding story 'Silver Street' is both concise and brilliant.

Here is a sample from the opening story.

Any writer who writes tight narrative like this deserves to be read:

'It was a red carpet all right. Furry and stained with wine. Wouldn't have done a thing for me if it hadn't been for the silver stud. Way it rattled against her teeth made me tighten my thighs.'

He knows what he's doing and he knows how to deliver it.

I found this collection enjoyable and sharp.

Nigel Bird is edgy and has great tone in his stories.

The last story has the lines which encapsulate his ability to create a neat scar on the edge of velvet:

'The tip took without problem. If it hadn't been for the thickness of the scarring, nobody would have noticed anything was amiss.'

He writes with a tight control on his phrasing and characterisation, he is an immensely readable immensely enjoyable writer.

This is crime writing at its best.

It is entertaining and unpretentious.

Nigel Bird brings in menace seamlessly.

Read this collection, it is a crime not to do so.*
Thanks Mr Godwin


----------



## TimFrost

Sold 10,000 Kindle books since November.


----------



## Cathryn Grant

Six days later, I'm _still_ excited about a five-star review at the Amazon UK store. It's kinda fun for a California author to know her novel with a US-centric title was still able to reach halfway around the world.


----------



## Cathryn Grant

TimFrost said:


> Sold 10,000 Kindle books since November.


That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## TimFrost

Cathryn Grant said:


> That's awesome. Congratulations!


Thanks so much, Cathryn. I'm really pleased.

Soccer = UK
Mom = US

So I guess you're straddling the Atlantic nicely!


----------



## Mark Adair

TimFrost said:


> Sold 10,000 Kindle books since November.


Very nice, Tim! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Staceywb

I broke 1,500 sales for the month last night strictly on Amazon.  I'd gotten close in previous months, but had to add in Amazon UK and B&N sales to get there.  Mimosas are on me this morning.


----------



## Mark Adair

Staceywb said:


> I broke 1,500 sales for the month last night strictly on Amazon. I'd gotten close in previous months, but had to add in and B&N sales to get there. Mimosas are on me this morning.


Good job, Stacey! 1500 in one month just on Amazon. Very good!


----------



## Staceywb

Thanks!  I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Jack Wallen

I just finished going through all of the notes Lynn gave me for the editing of Gothica, pieced it all back together, did some rewrites, and it is now back in her outstanding care.

I have to say (if I may pat myself on the back), after reading the new version, the book is damn good.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I'm almost in a state of shock - made 3 sales on Smashwords in about a minutes - and 5 now in 3 days.  Seriously, I never sell anything there.  It is surreal to say the least.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Sold my 3000th book!  (Overall)


----------



## Rai Aren

What a cool thread! Congratulations to everyone for your fantastic achievements. It's fun & inspiring to read these posts 

Some of my reasons to celebrate lately are the really wonderful fan letters we continue to receive for our award-winning mystery novel Secret of the Sands as well as the kindle bestseller lists the novel has been on for many, many weeks, both on Amazon.com & Amazon.co.uk. I am super grateful & on cloud 9! 

Here are some screen shots and the links to the books:










http://www.amazon.com/Secret-ReadersFavorite-com-Fiction-Mystery-Medalist-ebook/dp/B004EEORPW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1291608498&sr=1-6&tag=vglnk-c9-20










http://www.amazon.co.uk/Secret-ReadersFavorite-com-Fiction-Mystery-Silver-Medalist/dp/B004EEORPW/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1292301707&sr=1-6

A big, huge thanks to our readers & fans - I am honored!!

Wishing everyone here continued great success...

*Rai Aren, co-author of mystery novel SECRET OF THE SANDS*


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I'm very pleased to see my Iron Horse Rider Trilogy, all three books in the top 20 under motorcycles. 









Check it out http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157335011/

Congrats to everyone's great news. It's certainly reassuring to see all of the success stories.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sold my 3000th book! (Overall)


WHAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Insane amounts of squealing here tonight.  Having a record week here and Isabeau made a certain list . . . 

#2,779 Paid in Kindle Store 

   * #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction

Me am happy!


----------



## harpwriter

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Insane amounts of squealing here tonight. Having a record week here and Isabeau made a certain list . . .
> 
> #2,779 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> * #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction
> 
> Me am happy!


I'm squealing just 4 decibels below you, as I've just scraped into #100 in historical fiction! I'm thrilled to say I've found my book in the top 100 3 times in the last few weeks!

ETA: _Blue Bells of Scotland_ has been suggested as reading for a book club in Seattle, so my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

Reviewer and Sci-Fi writer Steve Moore just put Hemlock Lake on his virtual bookshelf as a "Stealth Read." Trust me, that's a good thing.
http://stevenmmoore.com/?page_id=23


----------



## Mark Adair

Received a good review from Rita's Book Reviews. Take a look http://ritasbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/02/fathers-child-by-mark-adair.html.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have been joking about having no sales this month, saying I was going for the record for length of time with the BBoS. Finally I can stop, someone bought one each of Powers vs. Power 1 and 2. Whew.


----------



## Rai Aren

Adelle Laudan said:


> I'm very pleased to see my Iron Horse Rider Trilogy, all three books in the top 20 under motorcycles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/157335011/
> 
> Congrats to everyone's great news. It's certainly reassuring to see all of the success stories.


Those are really nice covers, Adelle!

Great stuff on everyone's fantastic results! Very inspiring 

~Rai


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Thanks Rai, She really did a nice job. You should see them in print together. Very nice set.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm now only 20 shy of selling 1000 total copies of my novels.


----------



## Sharlow

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sold my 3000th book! (Overall)


Congrats Daniel! Now off to 5000.


----------



## Sharlow

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Insane amounts of squealing here tonight. Having a record week here and Isabeau made a certain list . . .
> 
> #2,779 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> * #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction
> 
> Me am happy!


big Congrats!


----------



## Sharlow

I'm very happy to get the highest ranking for my book Fallen Blood, a big *#381 *over all ranking! Also I sold over *2000* books this month, that's an all time high for me, and last but not least, I've sold over *3,000* books total as of this month!


----------



## isaacsweeney

The first review on Amazon of my nonfiction collection, Students Losing Out (in my sig), is a 5-star review.


----------



## RachelHowzell

Just an hour ago, The View from Here has surpassed 500 sales!

Rachel


----------



## AJB

Just made my first ever sale on Amazon.

Very happy.  

Amanda


----------



## Tonya

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Insane amounts of squealing here tonight. Having a record week here and Isabeau made a certain list . . .
> 
> #2,779 Paid in Kindle Store
> 
> * #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Historical Fiction
> 
> Me am happy!


Major congratulations to you!!!! Fantastic!


----------



## Tonya

Mark Adair said:


> Received a good review from Rita's Book Reviews. Take a look http://ritasbookreviews.blogspot.com/2011/02/fathers-child-by-mark-adair.html.


Great review, Mark! Are you planning a second book?


----------



## Tonya

RachelHowzell said:


> Just an hour ago, The View from Here has surpassed 500 sales!
> 
> Rachel


Very cool, Rachel! Cheers!~to much more sales and continued success!


----------



## Tonya

AJB said:


> Just made my first ever sale on Amazon.
> 
> Very happy.
> 
> Amanda


Wonderful on meeting that first sale! And wishing you many, many more, Amanda!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Dirty Lady Katherine is at the top of the Smashwords Erotica Bestsellers list, and Bitten is #5.

Did a double-take when I saw it.


----------



## DDScott

Celebrating tonight because I just broke my previous monthly sales record here on Kindle...thanks to my new 99 Cent Price Point for Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS!

I've sold right around 120 books this month!

The previous record was last month's 108 books sold!!!

And here's the best part...December held the record before that...and it was...27 books!!!

Not bad...I've quadrupled my sales in just two months!!!  Yesss!!!

Thank you, Kindle Readers!!!

P.S.  Congrats on all y'all's fabulous achievements on this thread!  It's a blast to belly-up to the bar with ya!!!


----------



## JRTomlin

Someone said they love my new cover!  

Edit: No, no. Not MY new cover. My NOVEL's new cover. LOL


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

JRTomlin said:


> Someone said they love my new cover!
> 
> Edit: No, no. Not MY new cover. My NOVEL's new cover. LOL


Imagine if we had to walk around wearing our covers.

The romance writers would be in a lot of trouble.


----------



## theaatkinson

Just passed a pretty big milestone. sold 101 books this month. yay. I doubted it would ever happen. Now, I'm really nervous of the the BBOS tomorrow. grin.

AND:

I released my novella yesterday and had 4 sales of it already. sigh. life is good


----------



## William Meikle

Dropped the price of THE CONCORDANCES OF THE RED SERPENT to 99c.

It's gone from #290,000 in the ranks to #17,500 in two hours...


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

williemeikle said:


> Dropped the price of THE CONCORDANCES OF THE RED SERPENT to 99c.
> 
> It's gone from #290,000 in the ranks to #17,500 in two hours...


2 sales in that first hour? Or 3?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I've sold 125 Model Agents... and 249 overall for February!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

John Fitch V said:


> I've sold 125 Model Agents... and 249 overall for February!!!


Very nice!


----------



## RachelHowzell

Tonya said:


> Very cool, Rachel! Cheers!~to much more sales and continued success!


Thanks so much, Tonya. The same to you.

Best,
Rachel


----------



## Rai Aren

Cliff Ball said:


> I'm now only 20 shy of selling 1000 total copies of my novels.


Go Cliff! yaay!

~Rai


----------



## isaacsweeney

Got one more February sale in before midnight. This brings my February total to ... wait for it ... 13. 

Low number, but nearly twice what I sold in January (my first month). I sold 7 then, I think. So I'm happy.


----------



## Sharlow

theapatra said:


> Just passed a pretty big milestone. sold 101 books this month. yay. I doubted it would ever happen. Now, I'm really nervous of the the BBOS tomorrow. grin.
> 
> AND:
> 
> I released my novella yesterday and had 4 sales of it already. sigh. life is good


Congrats! See, sometimes it just takes a little time. You got the snowball rolling now.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Woot! I have a spot on the KB Banner today. Hope this increases awareness.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Made my very first Amazon UK sale (of DUST). Will celebrate with bangers and mash!


----------



## daveconifer

My daughter made the honor roll.  She's been having a tough go of it this year.  She's always getting compared to her older brothers, who were stronger academically, and she gets upset about her dad losing jobs and stuff.  So here's to Bailey, way to buckle down...


----------



## julieannfelicity

daveconifer said:


> My daughter made the honor roll. She's been having a tough go of it this year. She's always getting compared to her older brothers, who were stronger academically, and she gets upset about her dad losing jobs and stuff. So here's to Bailey, way to buckle down...


That's AWESOME, Dave!! Congrats to Bailey!!  She should be *VERY* proud!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I finally penned two of an author's favorite words last night: "The End"

Yep, the first draft of _Peace Army _, the follow-up to _Peace Warrior_, is finally done! Writing a novel and working 50 hours a week are not symbiotic activities.

Now, it's off to the editor and my beta readers. And the real work starts -- revisions, revisions.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Steven L. Hawk said:


> I finally penned two of an author's favorite words last night: "The End"
> 
> Yep, the first draft of _Peace Army _, the follow-up to _Peace Warrior_, is finally done! Writing a novel and working 50 hours a week are not symbiotic activities.
> 
> Now, it's off to the editor and my beta readers. And the real work starts -- revisions, revisions.


Awesome.

Valmore, the banner's lookin' good!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Woot! I have a spot on the KB Banner today. Hope this increases awareness.


Looks great, Valmore! Good luck with it.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I have FINALLY sold my 1000th novel overall. Now, I can go do other stuff, since I made my goal, since I never thought I'd sell 1000. My next goal would be hitting 1000 a month, but I don't think that's possible, so off to do other things.


----------



## sighdone

Rotten Apple got another 5 star review today.

Almost makes up for my not writing for two days.


----------



## RachelHowzell

*The View from Here* was one of The Frugal eReader's Most Popular Frugal Finds for February (say it fast three times now).

Rachel


----------



## Tonya

isaacsweeney said:


> Got one more February sale in before midnight. This brings my February total to ... wait for it ... 13.
> 
> Low number, but nearly twice what I sold in January (my first month). I sold 7 then, I think. So I'm happy.


It seems that you are on your way! Cheers to a great March with more numbers!!


----------



## Tonya

sighdone said:


> Rotten Apple got another 5 star review today.
> 
> Almost makes up for my not writing for two days.


Yes! It does make up for those two days...but get cracking so you can have more great books that need to be reviewed.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

RachelHowzell said:


> *The View from Here* was one of The Frugal eReader's Most Popular Frugal Finds for February (say it fast three times now).
> 
> Rachel


Great news Rachel!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Cliff Ball said:


> I have FINALLY sold my 1000th novel overall. Now, I can go do other stuff, since I made my goal, since I never thought I'd sell 1000. My next goal would be hitting 1000 a month, but I don't think that's possible, so off to do other things.


Congratulations, Cliff!

And that's great, Rachel!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Passed 1,000 ebook sales tonight.


----------



## Raybrite

I finally finished my First Juvenile, Fantasy, short story and had it published on Pubit and Amazon. Also sold 4 copies of my other book in February. First month was a good start.


----------



## nigel p bird

I don't go too far out of my way to publicise my interview series, but for some visitors there have to be exceptions. I'm practically doing cartwheels to have him visit.

Lawrence Block has to be one of them, a living legend of Crime/Noir/Thriller/Detective fiction in my mind.

He's got a back-catalogue longer than an elephant's trunk and some of it's about to come out as Kindle.

The interview is at:

http://nigelpbird.blogspot.com

If you go over, say hi in the comments.

And if you're a crime writer yourself, why not drop me a line and ask for an interview? I'm usually game.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Just found this comment on someone's blog:

"And if you're in the mood to read some killer new fantasy from a new author, check out Moses Siregar III's novella, The Black God's War. It's only $0.99 for kindle and it's worth it!! I am really looking forward to the release of the whole novel. His writing style so far is compelling, fresh and intelligent. And his characters are pretty freakin sweet, too."


----------



## julieannfelicity

The Kindness of Strangers is getting *EDITED*!! I'm so excited!  And the lovely person editing my book has worked with other top indie authors. Yay!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Just found this comment on someone's blog:
> 
> "And if you're in the mood to read some killer new fantasy from a new author, check out Moses Siregar III's novella, The Black God's War. It's only $0.99 for kindle and it's worth it!! I am really looking forward to the release of the whole novel. His writing style so far is compelling, fresh and intelligent. And his characters are pretty freakin sweet, too."


I can't agree more. Just finished this novella this morning. Excellent writing.


----------



## 13500

My reason to celebrate is that for the first time ever, I got my first sale of the month in the UK before one in the US.  

Rule Britannia!


----------



## JenniferBecton

I lost my UK BBoS on the second day of the month! Usually, it takes me a few weeks to sell 1 there.


----------



## Cathymw

_Dead to Writes_ was on Pixel of Ink today (a total surprise to me) and it had an absolutely stellar day. I'm sitting at #538 in Paid Kindle.

Of course, this means I didn't get anything done today since I kept going to check KDP every ten minutes to see if the sales had gone up.


----------



## harpwriter

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ ranked #2 and #3 on two top-ten sellers for February lists at two different blogs (Excuse Me Miss, and the frugal ereader.) Oh, and I'm making some actual progress on editing. That's always good.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Dinners over.  Beer in the fridge.  And American Idol is on!  Hubba hubba


----------



## sighdone

I have an interview up on Sibel Hodge's excellent site.

http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/indie-intros-an-interview-with-simon-dunn-author-of-rotten-apple


----------



## SashaSavage

I officially received my first royalty payment today. That's definitely something to celebrate.


----------



## Dawn Judd

SashaSavage said:


> I officially received my first royalty payment today. That's definitely something to celebrate.


 Definitely! Congrats!!


----------



## Dawn Judd

I got the most wonderful email from a fan yesterday.  Left me grinning for the rest of the night.  Also, had a great 1st of the month.  Lots of sales on both the US side and UK side.  I don't ever sell very many on the UK side, so that was exciting.  Phantom Rising is outselling Reining In this month.  First time ever.  It's kind of neat to see!


----------



## sighdone

As I said in the interview linked above, I chose to self-publish on the Kindle purely because of the excellent blog about Lee Goldberg's experiences of doing so.

And he just tweeted me to say thanks for mentioning him in the interview.

Made me grin.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I'm delighted to announce that my fairy tale 'Everafter Acres' is the Story of the Week at Luna Station Quarterly! 

http://lunastationquarterly.com/


----------



## isaacsweeney

Excited to be featured on Book Brouhaha's short story project today: http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/2011/03/against-her-fading-hour-by-isaac.html


----------



## Sharlow

Just hit another all time high for my book "Fallen Blood"! 

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #282 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #2 in Books > Romance > Gothic
    * #6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
    * #6 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone. These are great reasons to celebrate. 

It's National Grammar Day, and I am just the kind of word nerd who enjoys this sort of thing.  



Karen


----------



## HelenHanson

The new phone books are here !!! (has that been done?)

My novel is featured at The Indie Books Blog! Thanks, Scott!

http://indiebooksblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/timothy-frost-helen-hanson-thrillers.html

And . . . I noticed the first increase in my bank balance from my novel. Royalties make me feel, well, like, you know . . .

Cheers to your victories both large and small!! We, as writers, must revel in them all!!

p.s. when I did spell check, it wanted to change blogspot to bloodsport  Poetry.


----------



## Adelle Laudan

My newest title is LIVE!

CRUCIFIED - Romantic Suspense only 99 cents!

http://www.amazon.com/Crucified-ebook/dp/B004QOAH2W/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&m=AZC9TZ4UC9CFC&s=digital-text&qid=1299290056&sr=1-9


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

sibelhodge said:


> The Fashion Police has been voted The Best Novel with Strongest Romantic Elements in 2010! Woo hoo, so excited!
> 
> Congrats to everyone celebrating!


Vera nice!

And Karen that's, uh, kind of hilarious


----------



## 13500

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Vera nice!
> 
> And Karen that's, uh, kind of hilarious


Why thank you. 

Love your blog title, BTW. Have you written the conversation they would have over a good bottle of wine? It would have to be wine, wouldn't it? I cannot see either of them drinking a Bud Lite.


----------



## SuzanneBarrett

J.M. Pierce said:


> Last night was a ton of fun with David's selling of his 500th copy of 33 A.D. and my best kindle day ever. Let's hear from everyone on some of their reasons to celebrate. It could be anything from this week; your first review, your first sale, your first 10 copies sold...whatever you feel proud of no matter the size of the achievement! I must have spent all of my mojo yesterday cause I'm getting a big goose-egg for today, but I don't mind. I want to celebrate your successes!
> 
> Virtual Party Time!
> J.M.


I joined a chat group and have seen several Kindle purchases of the two books currently out. Also, I got a really great review of Late Harvest from Long and Short of It Reviews. Not an A+ but definitely a great review.
I'm a happy camper.

Suzanne Barrett
In Love and War - a novel of Ireland
Late Harvest - a Mendocino wine country story


----------



## rscully

Just finishing up the final edit of the third book in my series. Waiting to hear if my short story "Jenny" made the final cut for Tesseracts 15, fingers crossed. Sitting here, looking out the livingroom window, watching the snow and knowing spring is just around the corner


----------



## Mel Comley

Congratulations to everyone celebrating.

I felt quite pleased when I woke up this morning to my highest rank in the US, after achieving my highest daily sales on both sides of the pond.

Have a great weekend.

Mel


----------



## J. Carson Black

I did make the first cut in the amazon breakthrough novel award competition.  But there's a long way to go...


----------



## WillemThomas

Sold my 1,000th copy of a 3,500 word Erotica short story with earnings of over $350. Took just a little over 2 months to accomplish this, and if its current sales rate persists it may sell another 1,000 this month on the kindle alone.

Needless to say I'm shocked and amazed - can't wait to start publishing my other non-erotica works under this name.


Willem Thomas


----------



## Valmore Daniels

modwitch said:


> My little novella just got its 30th five-star review. I'm in the stratosphere somewhere.


That's phenomenal! Congratulations!


----------



## DDScott

Next week is Ebook Week!!! 

Actually, I think it officially starts tomorrow the 6th.

I didn't even know there was such a thing!!!

Now this is gonna be some kind of fabulous fun!!!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Both Bitten and Dirty Lady Katherine are in the top 100 bestsellers on Smashwords, and in the top ten erotica bestsellers. During the week, DLK was number one.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Wow, Valmore, 30 five-star reviews is phenomenal!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ash Stirling

The first of my two paranormal/cyberpunk novellas - A Pocket Full of Spells - has hit #4450 on the UK Amazon lists.  What is more it is #11 and #14 in two top 100 lists, for now.

I've got no idea why is is doing so much better in the UK compared to the US, but being moderately successful anywhere is a big confidence boost.


----------



## Sharlow

WillemThomas said:


> Sold my 1,000th copy of a 3,500 word Erotica short story with earnings of over $350. Took just a little over 2 months to accomplish this, and if its current sales rate persists it may sell another 1,000 this month on the kindle alone.
> 
> Needless to say I'm shocked and amazed - can't wait to start publishing my other non-erotica works under this name.
> 
> Willem Thomas


Wow thats awesome. I take it your selling it for 0.99?


----------



## Sharlow

I just made the 4000 sold milestone. Going fast as I just made the 500 milestone last December.


----------



## sighdone

I've just noticed that Rotten Apple is in the top 50 of both its rankings in the US.

Most pleased.


----------



## Pamela

This probably isen't a biggie to many here, but I just got my first review on the UK site for Midnight Reflections.  It was a 5 star.  Yay.


----------



## daveconifer

Wrecker has legs...


----------



## daveconifer

modwitch said:


> Top 1,000? Holy cow, Dave!!!


Yeah, I'm with you on the cow.

As Victorine often points out, being listed in the "customers also bought" section for so many hot-sellers is priceless...


----------



## Mark Adair

My suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, ranked in February's Ten Most Popular Frugal Finds from The Frugal eReader!

http://www.thefrugalereader.com/2011/03/februarys-ten-most-popular-frugal-finds.html

Happy Sunday!


----------



## daveconifer

modwitch said:


> Yup - but your book needs to be good enough to get there . Can't think of a nicer guy for this to happen to - I remember you being a bit done with this whole thing when you launched it... Way to write.


Thanks, Deb, that's so kind of you...


----------



## Sharlow

daveconifer said:


> Thanks, Deb, that's so kind of you...


Congrats Dave! Been a long timecoming, hasn't it? See your #923 now. Heck of an accomplishment.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Got what is probably one of the best fanmails I've ever had:



> ...I discovered your first book in the desert and had forgotten until I found your latest book "Dance of Cloaks" at the book store. This jarred my memory about the half-orcs. I just finished the second book in the series. It was the death of the child which touched home. I have served in the military for 22 years and have deployed 3 times to combat. I have had to do many things I would never have dreamed a sane man would do and I have seen the horrors that men can become when dealing death and retribution. All of this I have been able to lock away deep inside myself. Not even sharing with my closest loved ones. It is the images of the innocent children that are sometimes caught in the middle that I find hard to cope with. I feel as though war and the battlefield is a movie to those back home. They do not realize that the battle always takes place in someones home, ans sometimes the homes of children.
> 
> I have been reading Fantasy since I first deployed to desert Storm in 1990, to help cope with the ever present boredom of a soldier. Your work is the first I have seen that captures many of the true aspects and struggles a soldier faces. Once again I want to thank you for a fresh look into fantasy reading, dark though it sometimes maybe._ In a small way it helps with my own healing process, knowing that there is always redemption for the half-orc in all of us._
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 1LT Robert


Freaking amazing. I italicized what nearly made me bawl like a child.


----------



## Mark Adair

Half-Orc said:


> Got what is probably one of the best fanmails I've ever had:
> 
> Freaking amazing. I italicized what nearly made me bawl like a child.


Very nice!


----------



## Maud Muller

Hi Friends 
Confessions of a Liberal Lover just received another great review from Romance Junkies to add to the ones from Happily Ever After Reviews, BookWenches and IcyBlackstone. Seems like everyone who reads this book loves me.

Pamela at Romance Junkies writes: "...It felt like reading a personal journal of a good friend who'd laid herself on the line. The addition of Maud's unique conscience - the little gargoyle she took home as a child - made the story all the more memorable. The road to "the one" is much more than a series of fluffy interludes. It happens to pick up on some life lessons including personal growth, self acceptance, and that the image of a true prince may not always be quite what's depicted in novels. This was one of the best chick lits I've read in a while. I think every woman could use a little gargoyle on her dresser every now and then.


----------



## daveconifer

Sharlow said:


> Congrats Dave! Been a long timecoming, hasn't it? See your #923 now. Heck of an accomplishment.


Thanks, Martin. For all I know nobody will ever buy another book of mine from this moment going forward. I think of Wrecker as being in the top 100,000 (which it is!). It's easier not to be disappointed that way...


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Half-Orc said:


> Got what is probably one of the best fanmails I've ever had:
> 
> Freaking amazing. I italicized what nearly made me bawl like a child.


This is what being a writer is all about! Awesome fan letter!!!


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Had my first ever interview, over at Indie Book Blog. Interviews are harder than I expected 

Now to start hunting for some more - and reviews. Despite people saying they are going to do one you never see them...


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Patriot Paradox broke the 1K barrier - again.. although this time it did it w/o the help of a KND sponsorship... so I'm extra excited! I've been inching my way towards this point for the past few days and it's nice to finally get there 

# ASIN: B0046LU8VK
# Lending: Enabled
# Average Customer Review: 4.6 out of 5 stars See all reviews (10 customer reviews)
10 Reviews
5 star: 
(6)
4 star: 
(4)
3 star: (0)
2 star: (0)
1 star: (0)

› See all 10 customer reviews...
# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#938* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

* #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
* #8 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
* #25 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


----------



## Valmore Daniels

WilliamEsmont said:


> # Amazon Bestsellers Rank: *#938* Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> * #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> * #8 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
> * #25 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue


Awesome!


----------



## janicedaugharty

I'm celebrating the rapid climb of my Kindle novel, "The Little Known." It went from rising like the moon to shooting like a star. It is now #5 in Hot New Releases in literary fiction. So many "best" lists, it's rather confusing. Thanks to all my friends and fans for buying and reviewing my book. Janice Daugharty


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Valmore Daniels said:


> Awesome!


It's crazy exciting to watch this guy move!


----------



## nigel p bird

Two reasons for me.

After taking a couple of days of battering at an Amazon forum, the thread seems to have finally disappeared.

I also had a lovely review from the wonderful Eurocrimes at http://www.eurocrime.co.uk/reviews/Dirty_Old_Town.html where Paul Blackburn said 'The stories have well written plots and all have unexpected endings which are not obvious when reading them. I found the stories to be well conceived and ideal to read in ebook format. I hope that Nigel is able to write a full size novel to further develop his writing skills. Some of the short stories here could easily have been the base for a much longer book'.

Thanks to Paul and the Eurocrimes team.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Celebrating a sale on amazon UK, at long last! Also celebrating sales of pb copies of ABSOLUTION at a library in Duxbury, MA, where I was one of 3 authors on a panel. It's great to connect face to face with actual readers, have them ask questions, etc. I do my Music & Mayhem schtick, actually sold a couple of my CDs as well, especially after I told them my "marching in front of the Ringling Bros Circus elephant" story.   Hey, I lived to tell the tale!


----------



## Sharlow

Half-Orc said:


> Got what is probably one of the best fanmails I've ever had:
> 
> Freaking amazing. I italicized what nearly made me bawl like a child.


That.....is just awesome. There's no words for it.


----------



## Sharlow

I got to spend the weekend at the ocean. a friend of mine took me and my daughter to longbeach. we got a suite over looking the ocean, and just relaxed for the weekend. Wish I was still there. Got another chapter done while I was there for my Sequel to Shades of Twilight. 

It was a great weekend.


----------



## Cliff Ball

My science fiction novel Shattered Earth is currently (as of 6:30 am Central) sitting 2nd in Sci-fi bestsellers on Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/category/875/popular/0/any/any Very cool


----------



## William Meikle

Just sold a short story to FUTURES, the Sci-Fi section of NATURE magazine. For those not in the know, this is one of the top short fiction markets in the genre, with a readership in the hundreds of thousands and top-whack pro rates. 

I'll be the one walking in the air for the next wee while.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

williammeikle said:


> Just sold a short story to FUTURES, the Sci-Fi section of NATURE magazine. For those not in the know, this is one of the top short fiction markets in the genre, with a readership in the hundreds of thousands and top-whack pro rates.
> 
> I'll be the one walking in the air for the next wee while.


Awesome!


----------



## HelenHanson

Congrats to everyone here!

I got nothing.  I'll just live vicariously through you today . . .  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn Judd

I've officially sold over 200 ebooks.  Took me a long time to get there, but the last couple of months have been steadily growing so I'm hoping the next 200 will come a little quicker.


----------



## shavens

My novel, Farr Point, has been live for six days and I've sold 31 books.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_Firefly Island _sold its 2000th copy!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Daniel Arenson said:


> _Firefly Island _sold its 2000th copy!


Phenomenal!


----------



## robertduperre

Got a great new review today from Bewitched Bookworms, a really popular paranormal fiction book blog!

http://www.bewitchedbookworms.com/2011/03/review-and-give-away-fall-by-robert.html


----------



## Mark Adair

Off of one of my best sales days ever, my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, just reached the top 25 in two thriller categories, and the top 100 in a 3rd one!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I finally released a new short story today. It was fun writing, although I'm a little worried about how people will receive the end (the beta readers liked it, but you never know about readers-at-large  )


----------



## Adelle Laudan

I just signed a contract for my next Romantic Suspense, Heart of Steele. I'm very excited. 
Congrats to all with good news!


----------



## Mark Adair

Adelle Laudan said:


> I just signed a contract for my next Romantic Suspense, Heart of Steele. I'm very excited.
> Congrats to all with good news!


Good for you, Adelle!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Mark Adair said:


> Good for you, Adelle!


Thank you, Mark


----------



## Tonya

I had the most fabulous indie author, Beth Orsoff, on my blog http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/ today! She inspired so many people! Check her out!!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

Adelle Laudan said:


> I just signed a contract for my next Romantic Suspense, Heart of Steele. I'm very excited.


Well done!


----------



## Tonya

Jason G. Anderson said:


> Well done!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

With a Kindleboards Banner and a Kindle Nation sponsorship today, Angel Fire was (briefly) in the top 100 for Contemporary Fantasy ... who-hoo!


----------



## Tonya

Valmore Daniels said:


> With a Kindleboards Banner and a Kindle Nation sponsorship today, Angel Fire was (briefly) in the top 100 for Contemporary Fantasy ... who-hoo!


It might have been brief...but you were there!! WTG!!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I just sold book #2000 - while I was vacuuming my house.. I love writing


----------



## Tonya

WilliamEsmont said:


> I just sold book #2000 - while I was vacuuming my house.. I love writing


AWESOME!!! Come vacuum mine for luck!!


----------



## Vicki Keire

3rd day in a row in the Kindle Top 100 YA Lit Romance/Love Category! Crazy crazy.


----------



## Tonya

Vicki Keire said:


> 3rd day in a row in the Kindle Top 100 YA Lit Romance/Love Category! Crazy crazy.


WTG! Crazy good!! Hope you have much continued success!


----------



## Mainak Dhar

I've had my work up on the Kindle store for just about 10 days now- so honestly, compared to those who've been here longer, my achievements may seem modest, but still they're great motivation for me...here are a couple I'm really kicked about today:

- Got my first review on Line of Control on amazon.co.uk. And a 5 star review!! Alex, whoever you are- a big thank you for reading my work and taking the time to appreciate it!
- Line of Control broke into the Top 100 of war novels on Amazon.co.uk! Here's what the latest looks like:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #7,858 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#65 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > War

Earlier in they day it had reached #35, slipping a bit- but hoping for a couple of more sales to keep it up!

Modest achievements, but made my day.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

What a wonderful thread! I love reading all these achievements!

My book was #9 at one point yesterday in the category of > Entertainment > Humor > Lawyers & Criminals


----------



## Michelle Muto

Newbie here. Finally got my first book up about 24 hours ago. And it's exciting to see sales... people I don't know have actually bought my book!

Yeah, I'm excited over a few sales. But,  it's my first milestone.


----------



## DDScott

Michelle Muto said:


> Newbie here. Finally got my first book up about 24 hours ago. And it's exciting to see sales... people I don't know have actually bought my book!
> 
> Yeah, I'm excited over a few sales. But, it's my first milestone.


And super excited and celebrating here at The Virtual Pub you should be, Michelle!

Congrats on your very first book!!!


----------



## DDScott

Very excited to announce that we've got some beyond fabulous Indie Epub Authors coming to guest blog for us at *The WG2E  (The Writers Guide to Epublishing)* very soon!!!

Here's the list so far:

Bob Mayer

Barbara Silkstone

Karen Cantwell

Michele Scott

L.C. Evans

And we kicked-off this new feature yesterday with the ever fabulous *Beth Orsoff*!!!

These authors will be sharing with you why they began to consider the Indie Epub route and what exactly it was that finally convinced them to go this route.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Not about writing or my book or anything.  I am celebrating because my oldest just purchased an engagement ring and will be popping the question any day.  And my youngest has just started his own t-shirt screen printing business where he donates $5 from each shirt to help clothe impoverished people here and abroad.  Not bad for a college kid with a full schedule and a 4 day a week job!

Drinks are on me!


----------



## taufour

Who Knew? I had no idea there was a spot just to have a happy moment!

I am celebrating getting out of CONDOR, San Diego's SciFi and Fantasy convention in Feb. alive; hard cover and paperback sales were down _very low _ for all authors attending, this may be just a sign of why Kindle and the Boards and Community are SO VERY IMPORTANT, and will continue to be so.

So I am celebrating also being a Kindle scifi author with an award winning first book, and a second book that I think will please the readers a lot.

I am also celebrating how kind and helpful every one associated with this site is, really. _We could not do this without you._

VJ WAKS
*TAU4
HAMMERSPACE*


----------



## Debra Burroughs

DDScott said:


> Very excited to announce that we've got some beyond fabulous Indie Epub Authors coming to guest blog for us at *The WG2E  (The Writers Guide to Epublishing)* very soon!!!
> 
> Here's the list so far:
> 
> Bob Mayer
> 
> Barbara Silkstone
> 
> Karen Cantwell
> 
> Michele Scott
> 
> L.C. Evans
> 
> And we kicked-off this new feature yesterday with the ever fabulous *Beth Orsoff*!!!
> 
> These authors will be sharing with you why they began to consider the Indie Epub route and what exactly it was that finally convinced them to go this route.


I loved that blog that Beth Orsoff did. I can't wait to read all the others!

I am celebrating because I dropped my price to $.99 yesterday and improved my sales enough that I was ranked #4 in one of my categories, at least for a little while. I think I'm down to #7 right now, but still not bad. Woo hoo!


----------



## jenwylie

I will be bouncing for a while, I got two contracts today, one for the sequel to my short story Jump, and the other for a new Immortal Echoes short story. yay!!!


----------



## William Meikle

Great review of my 99c short story ABOMINABLE today
http://gradezhorror.blogspot.com/2011/03/abominable-by-william-meikle.html


----------



## Sharlow

jenwylie said:


> I will be bouncing for a while, I got two contracts today, one for the sequel to my short story Jump, and the other for a new Immortal Echoes short story. yay!!!


Wow! What kind of contracts? Book or magazine? And Congrats!


----------



## JRTomlin

A completed, edited manuscript and a wonderful new cover for it! What's not to celebrate!


----------



## sighdone

Rotten Apple is ranking in the UK, and has had a number of fantastic reviews.

#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Humour > Parodies
#16 in Books > Humour > Lawyers & Criminals
#59 in Books > Humour > Parodies

Pleased its made the top 100 in all books, not just Kindle versions too.


----------



## Mark Adair

Just found out that my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, is the featured Book of the Day on EReader News Today. You can check it out at http://ow.ly/4c3sg


----------



## JMelzer

I'm happy to be working with my small press publisher, Permuted Press, again. I just signed on to write their first YA zombie novel. 

Permuted Press to Publish Teenage Wasteland


----------



## sighdone

I've just posted my interview with Vic Malone, the hero of Rotten Apple.

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=1064


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

I love reading the good news!

I'm happy because I've sold 300+ books so far in March--getting closer to my (next) goal of 1,000/month


----------



## Linda Ash

Judi Coltman said:


> Not about writing or my book or anything. I am celebrating because my oldest just purchased an engagement ring and will be popping the question any day. And my youngest has just started his own t-shirt screen printing business where he donates $5 from each shirt to help clothe impoverished people here and abroad. Not bad for a college kid with a full schedule and a 4 day a week job!
> 
> Drinks are on me!


Wow! You've got a lot to celebrate!!


----------



## Mark Adair

I had my best sales day ever as The Father's Child moved up into the top 20 in two different Amazon bestselling thriller categories!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Mark Adair said:


> I had my best sales day ever as The Father's Child moved up into the top 20 in two different Amazon bestselling thriller categories!


Congratz!


----------



## Mark Adair

Valmore Daniels said:


> Congratz!


Hi Valmore. Thanks! Sales are really starting to heat up. Ereadernewstoday.com featured my book yesterday and that helped as well.

How's your Friday going?


----------



## Mark Adair

modwitch said:


> My brand new blog has sold 14 copies of other people's books in the last two days .


Wow, Debora. Nicely done. So how does one join the list of excellent books showcased on your blog?


----------



## nigel p bird

Untreedreads put out my story Into Thin Air today at http://bit.ly/hnnTao.

It's a short and sweet existential romance that takes place in Copenhagen (wonderful, wonderful).


----------



## sighdone

I'm featured in an an interview on Kindle Author today.

http://kindle-author.blogspot.com/2011/03/kindle-author-interview-simon-dunn.html


----------



## bnapier

I got a great (and unprompted!!!) Amazon review for my horror novel, The Masks of Our Fathers. I LOVE knowing that my writing as put a scare in someone!

Also, I know it's not Kindle related, but I a super-excited about my poem "Home Begins..." being published in Sea Giraffe Magazine. If you like, you can check it out here: http://seagiraffemag.com/2011/03/02/home-begins-by-barry-napier/


----------



## William Meikle

Pleased to see my story (with Graeme Hurry) from Something Wicked magazine "THE BLUE HAG" get an Honorable Mention in the 2010 Best Horror of the Year volume.


----------



## William Meikle

I've been under the Inquisition today 
http://blackabyss.co.uk/2011/03/william-meikle-the-inquisition/ 
I didn't expect...


----------



## twilighttimes

A couple of my authors have free books in the Kindle store and are doing very well in the rankings. The books will be available Free until March 17th.

*Jerome and the Seraph* by Robina Williams is *#1* in Fantasy and *#8* in Genre Fiction.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/digital-text/158576011/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_kinc_1_4_last

_*How I Wrote My First Book*: the story behind the story_ is #33 in the Free Kindle store. *#1* in memoirs and *#1* in Writing Skills

*Tremolo: cry of the loon* by Aaron Paul Lazar is *#2* in Contemporary Fiction and *#6* in the Free Kindle store.

I'd really like to get the word out regarding these great books. Feel free to forward the above info to your email lists and friends.
And do let me know other appropriate places to spread the news. Thanks!

Lida E. Quillen, Publisher
Twilight Times Books
http://twilighttimesbooks.com


----------



## Dave Dykema

My books are starting to sell in the UK after months of doing practically nothing, so I'm happy about that!


----------



## Alexis-Shore

One of my favourite authors just told me she loves my writing.


----------



## JRTomlin

I got my first sale of Freedom's Sword! 

It's a start!


----------



## daveconifer

Great to hear, Dave D. and JR.

I'm excited that I'm on target to sell about four-thousand books this month.  80% of that is one book, not sure if that's good or bad...


----------



## BethRaymond

This is not really in the same category as the rest of you, but I have decided to finish writing my first book (which has been on the back burner for about four years), so that is my reason to celebrate.


----------



## daveconifer

BethRaymond said:


> This is not really in the same category as the rest of you, but I have decided to finish writing my first book (which has been on the back burner for about four years), so that is my reason to celebrate.


Beth, that's too cool. Make sure you finish it and keep us posted. Good luck!


----------



## TeresaDAmario

I sold 4 copies yesterday - best day ever, on amazon, and 4 copies on allromanceebooks, and one on smashwords!  Woohoo, best day yet in the self publishing business.


----------



## nigel p bird

the kids book put together by a class of 6 year olds for charity gets a boost over at Paul D Brazill's blog.
http://pdbrazill.blogspot.com/2011/03/jack-giant-ebook.html.
Many thanks Paul - bless you.


----------



## tawnytaylor

My book (Wild Knights) somehow caught a ride on the B&N rocket yesterday and shot to a rank of 199 (overall), in the top 20 for its genre. I have NEVER had a book do that before. Now, if only I could figure out how that happened...


----------



## Dawn Judd

Already sold more than I did all of last month, and this is the best month yet for Phantom Rising.


----------



## traceya

Don't really have anything to celebrate, just dropped in for a quick virtual Bourbon and Coke while the nurses aren't looking and to say big congratulations to all of you who do have something to celebrate  


P.S. This is my subtle reminder that I'm not dead yet


----------



## Selene Coulter

I sold my first copy of each of my short stories.
It was crazy exciting to see that 1 sale.

Every journey begins with a small step and all that...


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Just had my first review for my second book, Frozen in Time. A 5 star on the Amazon UK site. 

Certainly a reason to celebrate and it will hopefully give me back my enthusiasm for finishing the trilogy.

Ian


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> Just had my first review for my second book, Frozen in Time. A 5 star on the Amazon UK site.
> 
> Certainly a reason to celebrate and it will hopefully give me back my enthusiasm for finishing the trilogy.
> 
> Ian


Excellent! And welcome back!


----------



## nigel p bird

Getting a spot on Patti Abbott's sight is always a real treat and I have to pinch myself.
Today I joined the series 'Why Did You Write This Story?' at http://pattinase.blogspot.com/2011/03/how-i-came-to-write-this-story-nigel.html where I talk about the reasons behind the creation of Into Thin Air http://www.amazon.com/Into-Thin-Air-ebook/dp/B004RQ7ZPG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300134323&sr=8-1
It's nice to have good news after the weekend news.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Angel Fire is featured on Ereader News Today - http://bit.ly/f7XHgk


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT cracked Amazon Kindle's Top 100 list in 2 categories!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

My novel, Belvoir, received it's first review. It's five-stars!!!!!


----------



## Tonya

Ian Weaver said:


> Hi
> 
> Just had my first review for my second book, Frozen in Time. A 5 star on the Amazon UK site.
> 
> Certainly a reason to celebrate and it will hopefully give me back my enthusiasm for finishing the trilogy.
> 
> Ian


Very cool, Ian! Big cyber congrats to you!!


----------



## Tonya

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> My novel, Belvoir, received it's first review. It's five-stars!!!!!


Congrats, Shelia! Time to do the happy dance!


----------



## Tonya

Valmore Daniels said:


> Angel Fire is featured on Ereader News Today - http://bit.ly/f7XHgk


Please keep us posted on how your push helped your sales!!


----------



## theaatkinson

Sharlow said:


> Congrats! See, sometimes it just takes a little time. You got the snowball rolling now.


thanks sharlow. you are always supportive. i appreciate it too

my big news....wait for it...wait for it....i sold 20 books today. wow. i never thought i'd see that milestone. hope it keeps up


----------



## theaatkinson

traceya said:


> Don't really have anything to celebrate, just dropped in for a quick virtual Bourbon and Coke while the nurses aren't looking and to say big congratulations to all of you who do have something to celebrate
> 
> P.S. This is my subtle reminder that I'm not dead yet


so glad to see you kicking, tracey


----------



## shavens

My novel, Farr Point, has racked up 45 sales in the first 13 days of going live.


----------



## daveconifer

shavens said:


> My novel, Farr Point, has racked up 45 sales in the first 13 days of going live.


Wow, Mr. Havens, that's a dang good first 13 days. I better check this book out!


----------



## shavens

daveconifer said:


> Wow, Mr. Havens, that's a dang good first 13 days. I better check this book out!


Thank you, Dave.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

modwitch said:


> Woo hoo - me too .
> 
> Valmore, are you getting a nice boost today from your feature?


Very nice, ty! I went from 11,000 to 1,928. Very pleased with the feature!


----------



## FictionalWriter

I'm celebrating  because both my books are in the Top 15 of the Top #100 Amazon list for historical romance on Amazon (A Taste of Desire is #5, Sinful Surrender is #14), and while my debut has been periodically dropping of the Top #100 Romance list, they're both now on that list too!


----------



## daveconifer

Wrecker spent an hour in the Amazon top 200 paid  -- at # 199 .


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

daveconifer said:


> Wrecker spent an hour in the Amazon top 200 paid -- at # 199 .


Freaking amazing man. I've never had a book that high.


----------



## harpwriter

I was pretty honored to find tonight that a Gaelic enthusiast has listed my Gaelic Word a Day site as a resource (presumably a good one, lol!) for Gaelic leaners!  My book is selling a steady 15+ copies a day and staying mostly in the 5,000 rank on down.  I found another 5-star review at amazon.uk!  I found some great research books at Half Price Books!


----------



## J.M Pierce

daveconifer said:


> Wrecker spent an hour in the Amazon top 200 paid -- at # 199 .


Awesome! And well deserved, too!

My bit of good news...the sequel to Failing Test, titled A Shadow's Light, is going out to the beta readers this week! Finally!


----------



## daveconifer

J.M. Pierce said:


> Awesome! And well deserved, too!
> 
> My bit of good news...the sequel to Failing Test, titled A Shadow's Light, is going out to the beta readers this week! Finally!


Thanks, J.M. I think it's a case of "It's better to be lucky than good." My book seems to have been in the right place at the right time or something.

I love your new cover, it fits so well with Failing Test. I'll be watching for it...


----------



## TimFrost

Well done everyone - so much positive news, this thread is a delight!

I'm celebrating 10,000 Kindle sales of 'The Abigail Affair'. To be precise, 10,107. More than I dared hope for back in September when I pushed the 'Publish' button with great trepidation.


----------



## Adria Townsend

I'm being interviewed on New Hampshire Public Radio's Word of Mouth show today (Tuesday) around 12:30 to talk about my book, the wild west landscape of electronic publishing and my dime store cowgrrl blog. The Kindle Boards have been a great source of information for me. Thanks!

http://www.nhpr.org/wordofmouth


----------



## sighdone

I'm having fun with my new blog series where I ask a Kindle author one single question.

Here's the latest:
http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=1085


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Sugar & Spice toppled Stieg Larsson in the UK Amazon charts! Whoop! Now number 5! Pretty pleased with that one...


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Saffina Desforges said:


> Sugar & Spice toppled Stieg Larsson in the UK Amazon charts! Whoop! Now number 5! Pretty pleased with that one...


w00t! Way 2 go!


----------



## Ash Stirling

Had my best day ever so far with 4 sales.

Not a lot compared to some, but numbers are going up slowly.

Who knows, one of these days I may be able to go and buy a burger and a coke from the sales


----------



## WilliamEsmont

It's official.. I just sold book #1001 for the month of March. This brings my rolling total to 2534.

To put a little perspective on things, my rolling total at the end of December was 209.

This is insane. But in a good way.


----------



## mlouisalocke

Dear all,

Celebrate with me, my historical mystery, _Maids of Misfortune: A Victorian San Francisco Mystery_, passed the 10,000 copies sold mark this week!

A year ago I was unknown, never before published author, and after 4 months I had sold only 158 books, but was so excited because that was about 100 more than I thought I would sell. I would never ever have thought that I would go on to sell so many books.

Long live the Kindle (where 95%) of my sales are, and indie publishing, and the great community of readers and writers that have developed around ebooks.

Whoo Hoo!

M. Louisa Locke


----------



## Katie Salidas

I'm doing the dance of joy today!! I broke 1k sales (spread out across my 5 titles) today!!! I usually make 1k sales in a month. I'm on pace to have the best month ever!!! 

And, as if that weren't good enough.  I got a fabulous review on Immortalis from another Las Vegas local who praised me for the realism in the setting of my book. Woot Woot!!


----------



## sighdone

Well done all.

I'm pleased my Just One Question blogs are fun.

Here's the next:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=1087


----------



## nigel p bird

Nice to have the first review for the just out Into Thin Air, http://www.amazon.com/Into-Thin-Air-ebook/dp/B004RQ7ZPG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1300279387&sr=8-1, where Jan Luke gives 5 stars and says:

'It's like the bits in Groundhog Day that didn't work out or the half of Sliding Doors where they didn't meet. Not as dark as some of his "Dirty Old Town" collection Nigel Bird shows he can cover all aspects of human emotion.' among other nice things.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm quite happy about a great review for Where Dreams are Born from Night Owl Reviews. Here it is:

http://www.nightowlreviews.com/nor/Reviews/Swurman-reviews-Where-Dreams-Are-Born-by-Joyce-Debacco.aspx

Joyce


----------



## Michael Crane

Got an awesome 5-star review for LESSONS II from the awesome Journal of Always.  Made my day!

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/03/review-lessons-ii-by-michael-crane.html


----------



## Adria Townsend

Here's a link to my radio interview from yesterday about the Kindle revolution. http://www.nhpr.org/kindling-flame-eromance
The Kindle Boards were a great source of information for me to prepare for the interview. Thanks!


----------



## Raybrite

My new kindle is here. My broken kindle is on its way back,
AND I bought a new Acer Notebook computer to replace the big Acer laptop I have had for the past 9 years.


----------



## 13893

Bleeder has gone live.

This is the book. It's odd, but I love it.


----------



## A.R. Williams

I had a short story accepted by _Heroic Fantasy Quarterly_. "Demon Song" will appear in the e-zine April 1, 2011.


----------



## nigel p bird

Rising star (or maybe just star) has given Dirty Old Town a brilliant review.  After giving 5 Amazon stars to the collection she says:

'There is depth, humanity, an ironic sense of humor mimicking real life. His stories reach in and ask questions, where most noir forces the answer without taking the time to build the question. I find this incredibly refreshing and it shows Nigel's talent.'

and in doing so made me one very happy writer.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

For a brief, shining moment today, _*Ramblings of a Very Pale Man: Volume One*_ broke into the Amazon Top 100  for paid sales in the humor/essay category!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Saffina Desforges said:


> Sugar & Spice toppled Stieg Larsson in the UK Amazon charts! Whoop! Now number 5! Pretty pleased with that one...


That's fantastic...way to go! Congrats Saffina & everyone here on their recent success! I've sold 40 kindle copies of my 99 cents 'The Cries Of Vampira' since releasing 11-2-2010. 10 so far this month...most at this point of the month so far.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Katie Salidas said:


> I'm doing the dance of joy today!! I broke 1k sales (spread out across my 5 titles) today!!! I usually make 1k sales in a month. I'm on pace to have the best month ever!!!
> 
> And, as if that weren't good enough. I got a fabulous review on Immortalis from another Las Vegas local who praised me for the realism in the setting of my book. Woot Woot!!


Wow, Katie, that is SO AWESOME! I can't wait to have a whole series of books that people can download & read all within one week via kindle. You guys & gals are so encouraging to me with your indie success!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Katie Salidas said:


> I'm doing the dance of joy today!! I broke 1k sales (spread out across my 5 titles) today!!! I usually make 1k sales in a month. I'm on pace to have the best month ever!!!


Way to go, Katie! I also cracked 1000 sales for the month today, too - my first time ever  I barely fell short last month. If only February had 2 more days...

And a week from now (plus one exam, 40 hours in the field and an 8 page paper), I'll have completed the 18 credit hours I need to renew my teaching certificate. THEN I can get back to writing. Until I find a real job. I'm just not so sure I want one now.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Belvoir is now available at Smashwords. Yayyyy!!!


----------



## LiteraryGrrrl

Today, March 16th, is my two-month anniversary as an indie author. 
AND, today I also sold my 100th short thriller.  

I know some of you sell that many books while you sleep, but it's pretty exciting for me!!  

Shana


----------



## Pearson Moore

I'm celebrating because this is an excellent website!


----------



## Valmore Daniels

"My Shelf Confessions" blog is giving away a copy of Angel Fire in their Lucky Leprechaun Giveaway - http://bit.ly/dRwicp


----------



## Arthur Slade

Sold 50 copies total as of this morning!
And received my first 5 star review for SHADES.

I think I'll go back to bed now. Might as well retire on a high.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

After I published my novel "Courtesan", a friend asked me if I'd searched for the title in Amazon prior to publishing. I hadn't. There were over 1000 books come up when I did the search in the Books section.  She asked, "who's going to find it in a search?"

Yesterday, my novel ranked #1 of 72 in the 'Kindle Store' under the search "courtesan", #1 of 1072 in 'Books' and #1 of 1772 in 'All Departments'. I'm pretty pleased with that, not to mention that my sales so far this month have now exceeded my total sales for the previous 8 months (combined) I've been selling . . . uh . . . apparently I mentioned it after all.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Arthur Slade said:


> Sold 50 copies total as of this morning!
> And received my first 5 star review for SHADES.
> 
> I think I'll go back to bed now. Might as well retire on a high.


Nice! Congratz!


----------



## JRTomlin

Yesterday more than 100 people took advantage of my one-week Smashwords Giveaway for Freedom's Sword! 100 in one day!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I sold a book on Smashwords - for money! Not a free download. It was one of my superhero books, which are my best sellers. That's relative, of course, I am still in the single digits most months for all books combined. You'd think some of the superhero book buyers would write me and ask about the third, unfinished, book, or at least review the ones they bought, but all I get is silence.


----------



## aaronpolson

Just received a 5 Start review for We are the Monsters:

http://www.amazon.com/We-are-the-Monsters-ebook/dp/B004RPS6XM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1300389517&sr=1-1


----------



## Ian Fraser

Spent all day reformatting a damn play of mine so that its readable on Kindle. Finished at last.
Haven't put it up online yet, but given its won awards and Brown University staged 
it a while back, http://www.brown.edu/Facilities/Theatre/btprep/dogs.htm 
the script should hopefully get some interest when I do get it 'live.' 
There's not a huge amount of plays for the Kindle... 
Keep an eye out for 'Dogs of the Blue Gods.' 
Cheers *drinks heavily*


----------



## David Gurevich

> I'm doing the dance of joy today!! I broke 1k sales (spread out across my 5 titles) today!!! I usually make 1k sales in a month. I'm on pace to have the best month ever!!!


Wow, Katie, that is so cool/inspiring. You have much to be happy for and proud of, thanks for sharing!

As for me, just finalized a new description for my book on getting more from life and have a good feeling about it! Hope that it's more clear and will explain things better to readers, so now just to wait  (seems to take forever for amazon to upload new changes to description)


----------



## Mark Adair

Not that I counting, but...in the 1st half of March sales for my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, have exceeded the last two months combined!


----------



## Bella Marie

I just put up my new Erotic series as well as modified my first series and have already sold 4!  Totally awesome as far as I am concerned :O)


----------



## Christine Kersey

I just sold my 100th book for the month. That doubles last month's sales - and the month is only half over.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Christine Kersey said:


> I just sold my 100th book for the month. That doubles last month's sales - and the month is only half over.


'
'
Congrats!!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

I'm so excited!! Holly over at Bargainebooks (http://bargainebooks.blogspot.com), which is a super-cool site dedicated to those who enjoy reading ebooks that are priced under $5, is featuring Black & White, my debut romantic suspense/legal thriller novel on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG for only 99 cents!

Here's the blurb for Black & White:

Jillian Kendall, Centurotech's corporate attorney, hopes that the strange events which have been turning her formerly peaceful life upside-down since she arrived in Calgary, Alberta, are a product of her over-active imagination. But as she implements the merger between Centurotech and Hunter Electronics, she is drawn into the web of deceit that has been spun around her. There is only one way out, and it involves asking Code Hunter, founder of Hunter Electronics and childhood friend, for help. The problem is that Jillian is not certain that he can be trusted. And he is just as wary of her!

May all your endings be happy!
Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## julieannfelicity

This is totally not book related, and I've cross-posted it on the 'Bump' thread in NQK, but ... I got my kids' blood test results today and their lead test came back clear/normal!! Woot! For a little background, at my youngest DS's 3 y/o checkup, the Dr. said his lead level was at 22. That's even too high for an adult! They had him and his siblings tested at the hospital, and his new results came back as 3!    So I'm grinning from ear to ear now, so thankful my kids are ok!


----------



## kcmay

I hit 1500 books sold this week!  /happy dance

Also got the most fabulous review of Venom on Amazon yesterday. I "met" the reader on the Amazon Kindle fan page on Facebook, and after hanging out to chat in addition to hawking my wares, he decided to try it.


----------



## div

Not at all book related.....

My wife had a genetic screening done for BRCA1 and BRCA2, the genes that if mutated can cause ovarian and/or breast cancer. We received the results today and she has "No Mutation Detected!"

We will probably never receive better news than that!!!!


----------



## Philip Chen

Div,

That is great news. First visit to the Pub. So my bit of news is I saw a video of my 24 month granddaughter learning how to river dance from her paternal grandmother who is Irish. Made my day.


----------



## JRTomlin

I have an eight-year-old granddaughter who does competitive Highland and a very impressive sword dance. I'm sure you're thrilled Philip. That's great!

But I am happy--SO happy--that Freedom's Sword went live today for purchase in the US! FINALLY!

It's still on giveaway for FIVE more days on Smashwords though with coupon # JN34T.

But having the Amazon glitch fixed has me ecstatic!


----------



## J. Carson Black

You guys are kicking it!  I dream of hitting 1000 for a month.  Or 1000 for half a month - even better!  We all started differently, and many of us had small sales early on, but this board is inspiring - it makes the seemingly impossible not just possible, but probable.  You see jumps from 50 to 180 to 1000 and boy, does it make you redouble your efforts! Kudos to everyone - a triumph is a triumph is a triumph, big or small, and small sales lead to big ones!  

I had my moment in the sun two days ago when my book Darkness on the Edge of Town made the Kindle Top 100 (#90) for about half a day.  I will never forget that.  And I'll never forget the support and genuine joy I got from the people here.  

It's just thrilling to read these stories, and dream.  Sugar and Spice topping Stieg Larrson?  Wow.

Inspiration!


----------



## nigel p bird

Most delighted to have a review posted by the uber-talented and lovely Donna More (Old Dogs) who said in her 5 star review:

'This collection of 9 short stories has something for everyone...and each brings its own charms and surprises. The stories are really varied - touching, menacing, chilling, sad, violent - but what they all have is honesty and immediacy...Really good stuff.'

Great to have feedback from professionals like that who'll never let their success let them forget us smaller fish.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Failing Test hit a rank of #1219 last night! Not an all time high, but way better than the norm. Definitely made me smile!


EDIT: I also just realized that I sold my 1000th book some time yesterday!


----------



## J. Carson Black

div said:


> Not at all book related.....
> 
> My wife had a genetic screening done for BRCA1 and BRCA2, the genes that if mutated can cause ovarian and/or breast cancer. We received the results today and she has "No Mutation Detected!"
> 
> We will probably never receive better news than that!!!!


That is absolutely wonderful, Div! What a load off your minds. All good things!


----------



## Mark Adair

J.M. Pierce said:


> Failing Test hit a rank of #1219 last night! Not an all time high, but way better than the norm. Definitely made me smile!
> 
> EDIT: I also just realized that I sold my 1000th book some time yesterday!


Any time in the top 2000 is a good sign, JM! 1000 books too, very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

My book, In Your Eyes is featured on The Indie Spotlight. http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=4807 
I will have another excerpt of it posted on my blog for Sample Sunday if anyone is interested. http://adellelaudan.blogspot.com/2011/03/sample-sunday-03-20-11.html

Have a great, rest of the weekend.

Adelle Laudan


----------



## R. M. Reed

This would normally be bad news, but I am hoping it turns out well. After years of trying to get an agent, I got one last year. She has been unable to sell my book. Now she is leaving the agent biz because she wasn't making any money either, and because she wants to have time to do her own writing. So I will soon be free to put my horror novel up on KTP. Whether that is good news or bad depends on whether I can sell the book to the Kindle reading public.


----------



## Pamela

Congrats to KC May!  Such good news.

I'm happy that The Necromancer ( for a short time ) was 54 in Romantic Suspense, and 54 in Occult on the AmazonUK site.  I realize it's easier to get ranking at Amazon UK.  But it sure made my day.


----------



## WillemThomas

I have a $0.99 erotica short that just crossed the 2,000 sales mark (under another pseudo) in just under 3 months time, and averaging about 80 sales per day.

At only 3,700 words, it has made me over $700.00 (!)


Willem Thomas.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

J.M. Pierce said:


> Failing Test hit a rank of #1219 last night! Not an all time high, but way better than the norm. Definitely made me smile!
> 
> EDIT: I also just realized that I sold my 1000th book some time yesterday!


Congratulations! Awesome achievement!


----------



## nigel p bird

a lovely 5 stars from the wonderfully talented Paul D Brazill over at Good Reads: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/153843128


----------



## R. M. Reed

Finally some sales worth mentioning in March. I can still count them on my fingers, but now I need two hands!


----------



## susie

A round for the house on me....I sold my first two!!  AND someone gve me  lovely review.


----------



## Will Hose

Woo! Whiskey for all! 

I've just posted my very first published short story of any kind. And I've sold five copies (almost certainly to friends and family, but who's counting?). On to the next one!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I've got a nice bundle of milestones for today...

- I Sold my 3000th book.
- Patriot Paradox finally beat (424) the ranking it achieved during my KND sponsorship (45.
- I've had two consecutive 100+ sales days.


----------



## shavens

My novel, Farr Point, now has four excellent reviews: three at Amazon and one at B&N. I've sold 47 ebooks in 19 days.

http://farrpoint.posterous.com/


----------



## aaronpolson

Great reviews for The Bottom Feeders and Other Stories and We are the Monsters this week.

Sales continue to trickle. I'd prefer a geyser, but won't complain about the trickle.


----------



## chris.truscott

I'm 28% of the way through my last reading of my second novel. (Once I get to the point where I'm done with the story, I enter a seven-part reading process....laptop-Kindle-laptop-paper-laptop-Kindle-Kindle.) Making a few minor edits tonight, but everything seems pretty good to go otherwise. Publication by the end of the week, perhaps!


----------



## DaveW

I just saw that _From a Far Land_ has made it to the #2 spot on the current YA fantasy best sellers over on Smashwords. Woohoo! (I'm sure it has to do with my current giveaway, but I'll take whatever small joys I can get, lol.)


----------



## M.S. Verish

Our book is selling like hotcakes on ereadernewstoday.com! Woohoo! 

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-ravens-heart/674134/


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I'm celebrating today for having my first sale in 2 weeks, and also getting my first review over on the Amazon UK site.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

I got my first review (for The Outsider), and it was a complementary 4 stars


----------



## Cliff Ball

On Nook, Don't Mess With Earth is sitting 9th in High Tech sci-fi novels: http://productsearch.barnesandnoble.com/search/results.aspx?CAT=925897&FMT=EBOOK&SRT=R&SZE=10&REFGRP=2&DREF=2980 But, for some reason or another, even though I'm selling the exact same amount on Kindle, it hasn't even remotely hit the top 100. Must be a lot of sci-fi novels being sold this month. Otherwise, I'd like to know how I managed to do that on the Nook, so I can replicate it on Kindle 

Plus, I received a 5 star review for Shattered Earth from a reader who won a paperback copy of it from Goodreads.

I also have sold/given away 400 ebook copies of my novels so far this month (180 of that from Smashwords during that Read an Ebook Week)


----------



## Pamela

The Living Image was featured on The Frugal eReader. Here's the link for the page. Made me happy and sales bumped.

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/03/21/the-living-image-p-m-richter-0-99/


----------



## Mel Comley

Just passed a major milestone for the month for the first time in the US. Don't want to mention the magic number in case it has a negative effect!  

Mel


----------



## sighdone

Katie Salidas answered a question on my blog today:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=1106


----------



## Jack Wallen

well,

the changes we (myself and RedAdept) made on A Blade Away have really paid off and I should finish the second half of proofing today or tomorrow! That means it should be able to get onto the ebookshelves earlier than scheduled.


----------



## Grace Elliot

R. Reed said:


> Finally some sales worth mentioning in March. I can still count them on my fingers, but now I need two hands!


I know that feeling so well!!
Fantastic! I'm so pleased for you...live for the moment!
Grace x


----------



## sighdone

Another author, another question - this one is about exclamation marks, and has an added Seinfeld clip:

http://www.simondunn.me.uk/?p=1112


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Finally finished Chapter 14 of my WIP _*DAMAGE*_, a murder mystery. Only five more to go before I can begin the edit/rewrite phase!


----------



## Miriam Minger

My historical/adventure romance SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT remains in the top 100 list at Amazon in 2 categories. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I received the editor's notes for a short story I wrote a couple of weeks ago; it's going into a horror anthology in November. He wrote at the end: "I have to say, I really dug your tale and I won't look at clowns/fairgrounds in the same light. You've got a real talent for descriptive stuff and there is plenty of atmosphere in the story that its a great entry/addition for the anthology."


----------



## Cliff Ball

Two new reviews for The Usurper, one from Goodreads and the other on B&N:

From Goodreads, from Heather, who won a copy of the paperback, and gave it 4 stars:
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/126805727

This is the first Cliff Ball book I've read&#8230;and I'd have to say that if he writes another political thriller &#8230; I'm in! "The Usurper" is a fast-paced fictional story that has non-fictional elements in it of events that really happened. Cliff makes you think 'could this really happen?' He makes it all seem possible&#8230;which is a scary thought! This book had lots of twists and turns that kept the reader on the edge of her seat throughout the book. I gave this book to my dad to read since he likes the same kind of books that I do. I'm sure he'll have a good review as well. Thank you Cliff for writing this book!

On B&N, from a reader named Linda, giving it 4 stars:
http://my.barnesandnoble.com/communityportal/Review.aspx?page=Review&reviewid=1575412

I agree with the other reviewer's statement that it is Clancy like. The characters don't have as much depth as Clancy's, but Clancy has developed his over many books. This book was very similar to current events, with a frightening back story created. This back story was, unfortunately, plausible - at least in the goal if not the execution. It builds off of the fears of the cold war and moves into the role and power of government in our lives, as well as the battle of capitalism vs. socialism. This was filled with lots of symbolism and relations to actual current events. In summary, a very good read and I look forward to reading more by this author.


----------



## JRainey

I sold my 200th book yesterday!  And I got the proof of the paperback with the new cover, and it looks awesome!


----------



## DDScott

I'm hosting superfab Kindle Author Extraordinaire *Barbara Silkstone * at *The WG2E * today!!!

Yes..."the" Barbara Silkstone of this fantabulous fame...



What an honor and a royal hoot! The woman and her books are a complete stitch and then some.

A warning to all Pub Sitters...do NOT attempt to sip your beverage of choice while reading Barbara's books. You will be either wearing them or inhaling and or choking on 'em!!!

Here's the link:

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-barbara-silkstone*


----------



## div

Congratulations to all the members posting here on your various successes. It's nice that this thread keeps growing and not just with selfaggrandizement.  

I have just finished my second novel and sent it to my small group of beta-readers, a small event to celebrate but one just the same.


----------



## Jude Hardin

I learned last week that my debut thriller _Pocket-47_, to be released May 2 by Oceanview Publishing, received a starred review from the Big Daddy of trade magazines in the publishing world--_Publisher's Weekly_. Here's what they had to say:

_Hardin gets everything right in his powerhouse thriller debut, which introduces rock star-turned-PI Nicholas Colt. The sole survivor of a plane crash that killed everyone in his band as well as his wife and baby daughter 20-some years earlier, Colt now works out of an SUV in north Florida. Strapped for cash, he agrees to help 23-year-old Leitha Ryan track down her missing 15-year-old sister, Brittney. Leitha is reluctant to involve the police out of fear that they will return Brittney to foster care. What appears to be a straightforward case proves to be anything but. Colt uncovers several murders as it becomes clear that Brittney disappeared in order to hide from someone who wants to kill her. The violence, while sometimes extreme, is never gratuitous, and Hardin crafts a well-constructed plot and conjures up a flawed protagonist who's more than capable of carrying a series._


----------



## Valmore Daniels

JRainey said:


> I sold my 200th book yesterday!  And I got the proof of the paperback with the new cover, and it looks awesome!


Nice milestone! Congratz!


----------



## traceya

I got asked for my autograph the other day by one of the nurses who bought Erich's Plea in p/back so that was pretty cool.
David has very generously given me a guest blog post on his site, please check it out if you have time - http://museshack.wordpress.com/
Plus my featured Author of the Week on my website has been doing really well with over a hundred hits a day.

All pretty cool I thinks.... now I'm taking my virtual hot toddy and toddling off to bed.
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Mark Adair

Tripled last month's sales for my suspense/thriller The Father's Child!


----------



## belindaf

Maybe the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me...
http://benmind.wordpress.com/2011/03/23/book-review-dead-spell-by-belinda-frisch/

"Dead Spell is a disturbingly beautiful novel of character and moment and the dark echoes that ripple from them and between them. While firmly a horror novel, the darkest thing about the story how the real horror is perhaps more terrible than the supernatural horror. The latter amplifies the former, which makes all of it far more haunting and makes its compelling protagonists victims in every sense of the word.

Harmony Wolcott and Brea Miller are high school students who have been friends almost from the cradle. Brea seemingly leads a charmed life, coming from a family blessed with money and connections in their little town of Reston. Harmony is her opposite: poor, her mother mentally ill, and she trapped in a series of graphically self-destructive habits. Worse, her habits are intensified by manically intense attacks by a mysterious entity called Tom that possesses her at moments of stress and drive her deeper into those habits, horror compounding horror. Brea is Harmony's only confidant to her true, spectral secret and their relationship forms the web from whence all the other characters and connections in the story flow. That web includes death, love and hate with actual and would-be boyfriends, alienation, heaps of fear, and a host of memorably flawed characters.

One of the things that most grabbed me about Dead Spell is that I've known so many people who were either Harmony or Brea in singular or multiple ways. Despite their actions neither girl is bad or good, they are merely girls trying to live the best they can in social systems that are thoroughly broken, and the seeming contradictions in their circumstance do nothing to mitigate that. Neither girl fits in at school, or at home. They fit nowhere but with each other. And while I was never a girl and my teenage years are long, long gone, I all too clearly recall sharing the perpetual-outsider status of both girls, and that becomes an easy window for readers to attach themselves to and to root for both girls as each successive horror befalls them.

Dead Spell is an independently published book ("indie"), and I admire Ms. Frisch's reasons for pursuing an independent path. In fact, it was her description of her intent for pursuing an indie path which convinced me I wanted to read this book. On her blog at http://belindaf.blogspot.com/, she wrote:

"I knew when I was writing Dead Spell that it was a bit taboo-age differences in relationships, drug use, suicide, cutting, mental illness and a failing Social Services system. Hell, even the smoking would get it an "R" rating if it was a movie. I went back and forth on what to do with the ms and I did submit it to a few agents who replied with "it's not the writing, it's that we don't know how to market this and they were right. I wrote it because it was in my heart to write it and I love it. It came out better than I imagined it would have. It's a cultish kind of book and I know not everyone would or will get it. That doesn't mean it isn't any good. There's love in those pages and a dark, beautiful story that I didn't write for mass market sales. It could never be that. But what it is, is an ode to all things broken"

Dead Spell does exactly that. It pulls no punches and touches on dark subject matter, even without ghostly Tom haunting Harmony to the point of madness. It's a terrific example of delivering on the indie premise.

In Summary

I highly recommend Dead Spell. If you're looking for a novel that is both brave and disturbing and places the reader squarely inside a living, moving horror story that breathes along with its characters, you will definitely like this book. I was hooked from the opening pages and recoiled at the real horror which turned into squirms at crescendo moments of the worst horrors in the book. And, even if you're not a horror fan, you might like it because it's about real and broken lives even more than it is about ghosts. "


----------



## julieannfelicity

Please take a moment and take a peek at the Smashwords website; http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/49087

I'm proud to have been a part of this experience and would love to share that it is available! All proceeds are being donated to raise funds for disaster relief.

  

A special thanks to Sarah Barnard and Catrina Taylor for putting it together!!


----------



## Beth Barany

I've received 4 reviews so far for my newly published novel! It's so gratifying to know that my work touches the hearts of minds of others, giving them a fun escape if just for a few hours!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Beth Barany said:


> I've received 4 reviews so far for my newly published novel! It's so gratifying to know that my work touches the hearts of minds of others, giving them a fun escape if just for a few hours!


Write on!


----------



## nigel p bird

Today I'm celebrating my nomination for a Spinetingler Awards:

http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2011/03/24/2011-spinetingler-award-short-story-on-the-web-nominees/

and now I know why the site's called Spinetingler.

I'm absolutely delighted and practically speechless.

nigel
x


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

My delighted thanks to Robert J. Duperre for his *terrific* review of my epic fantasy _The Ryel Saga_ at his blog The Journal Of Always: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/.

I've been a constant reader of Rob's entertaining and thoughtful reviews, and it's a great compliment to see my book so thoroughly, articulately and positively assessed. Check it out! 

CK


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Gratz CK  

A good review by Rob is like a present on Christmas.


----------



## 13500

nigel p bird said:


> Today I'm celebrating my nomination for a Spinetingler Awards:
> 
> http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2011/03/24/2011-spinetingler-award-short-story-on-the-web-nominees/
> 
> and now I know why the site's called Spinetingler.
> 
> I'm absolutely delighted and practically speechless.
> 
> nigel
> x


That is awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## DDScott

Just broke my monthly sales record here on Amazon!!!

And with a 500% increase over the last three-and-a-half months, I'm over the moon!

I'm now over 150 sales per month! Certainly no Locke, Konrath or Hocking yet...LOL...but I'm on my way!!!

Thanks to all of you here on these fantabulous Kindle Boards who have become not only my readers and fans, but also my friends!

Drinks are on me tonight here at our "virtual" pub...and only the top shelf varieties too!

Cheers and tons of thanks!!!

P. S. And I always share all my Real Numbers and all-things-Epublishing too at my *WG2E* site!!!


----------



## Mark Adair

DDScott said:


> Drinks are on me tonight here at our "virtual" pub...and only the top shelf varieties too!


That is good news!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Carolyn Kephart said:


> My delighted thanks to Robert J. Duperre for his *terrific* review of my epic fantasy _The Ryel Saga_ at his blog The Journal Of Always: http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/.
> 
> I've been a constant reader of Rob's entertaining and thoughtful reviews, and it's a great compliment to see my book so thoroughly, articulately and positively assessed. Check it out!
> 
> CK


Wow, what a great review! Red Adept loved yours, too. You have officially moved up in my TBR list to somewhere near the top. I will definitely get to you sometime this year


----------



## J. Carson Black

DDScott said:


> Just broke my monthly sales record here on Amazon!!!
> 
> And with a 500% increase over the last three-and-a-half months, I'm over the moon!
> 
> I'm now over 150 sales per month! Certainly no Locke, Konrath or Hocking yet...LOL...but I'm on my way!!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you here on these fantabulous Kindle Boards who have become not only my readers and fans, but also my friends!
> 
> Drinks are on me tonight here at our "virtual" pub...and only the top shelf varieties too!
> 
> Cheers and tons of thanks!!!
> 
> P. S. And I always share all my Real Numbers and all-things-Epublishing too at my *WG2E* site!!!


DD, that is absolutely fabulous! I started out slow - a few books a month for three, four months, then 17, then a magic 60, then back to 17 for two months, and then... 135 books sold. I was excited. Thrilled. This month? I'm in the high 700s and am on track to get 1000 books this month. And that's nothing compared to some of the stories I've heard. So if you're at 150 now, after a few months, it looks good for you. Nobody's the same, but the great thing about epublishing is that you always have a chance to get better and better, unlike print publishing, which is much more of a crapshoot.

So tell yourself this: I don't want to just double it to 300. I want to get to 500. Or 1000, for the next month. Let your reach exceed your grasp, and it just may turn out that it will happen.

Oh, and drop your books to 99 cents, if you haven't already.


----------



## daveconifer

The 4,000 copy of Wrecker is going to be sold today (since January 11).  I'm rather surprised at how successful this has been given that I wrote it...


----------



## DDScott

Mark Adair said:


> That is good news!


Cheers, Mark!!!

Order whatever you'd like...


----------



## DDScott

J. Carson Black said:


> DD, that is absolutely fabulous! I started out slow - a few books a month for three, four months, then 17, then a magic 60, then back to 17 for two months, and then... 135 books sold. I was excited. Thrilled. This month? I'm in the high 700s and am on track to get 1000 books this month. And that's nothing compared to some of the stories I've heard. So if you're at 150 now, after a few months, it looks good for you. Nobody's the same, but the great thing about epublishing is that you always have a chance to get better and better, unlike print publishing, which is much more of a crapshoot.
> 
> So tell yourself this: I don't want to just double it to 300. I want to get to 500. Or 1000, for the next month. Let your reach exceed your grasp, and it just may turn out that it will happen.
> 
> Oh, and drop your books to 99 cents, if you haven't already.


Great scoop here, J.! Thanks sooo much for sharing!!!

And you betchya I'm aiming wayyy wayyy beyond the moon!!!

I do think it's the 99 Cent Price Point that has got me bellying-up to our Virtual Pub Bar! LOL!!!

Raising my glass to all of you!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Relief! I heard from the most critical early reviewers of my novella, who just finished my beta novel: "I think you've done extremely well. There are some nice twists and it has a satisfying denouement. It works much better as the full novel."

That's what I was really hoping I'd hear from this person. It's a huge relief, because if this person likes it, the novel might work for a lot of other people, too.


----------



## Barbara Bartholomew

Had a nice surprise recently when I joined Good Reads and found a review written about the three books in my timeways series, written and published in the 1980s, but reviewed fairly recently. When the books were published, they died almost immediately because the publisher dumped the ya line, so I'm getting them ready for exposure as an indie publishing effort. Anyway, the reviewer said she'd gotten them as a youngster and her own children were now reading them. Made my day!


----------



## Guest

Inevitable is currently ranked #186 on BN.com. It's at 99c, but still...


----------



## Mark Adair

DDScott said:


> Cheers, Mark!!!
> 
> Order whatever you'd like...


One of each? Cheers, Deedee!


----------



## kcmay

My science fiction novel, The Venom of Vipers, was nominated for the 2011 Hugo Award! So was Valmore's book, Forbidden the Stars!


----------



## Athena Edits

I finished editing a second revision on a wonderful author this week.  My twitter is up and running (although I'm still learning to use the app on my new phone).  I move into my new house next week.  And my daughter is beautiful and healthy.  

And STILL I managed to crank out quite a few pages of my own in addition to work this week.

So life is sweet!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My novella got its 25th review on Amazon today, to go along with 18 ratings on Goodreads, 5 Smashwords reviews, and 2 on BN.com: 50 reviews with a 4.3 star average. I think, and my beta readers seem to agree, the upcoming novel is much better than the novella. Whatever happens, it'll feel amazing just to have some people reading my novel next month--knock on wood.


----------



## theaatkinson

Ash: every sale is a victory. enjoy and savour them!

as for me, I just found a week old post from Big Al's Reviews that gave Anomaly 5 stars! squeee. In his review he says, "Anomaly is also an excellent example of why the rise of Indie publishing we're experiencing is a good thing. I find it hard to picture this book attracting a contract with a traditional publisher. Not because the writing or the story isn't good enough, they are. But because of marketing reasons. How would we position it? Who's the audience? Can we sell enough? This book deserves an audience and you owe it to yourself to read it."

I hope you don't mind me quoting you Al, but you so made my day!

http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/03/anomaly-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## nigel p bird

small potatoes for some, but the Spinetingler nomination for Best Story Online may have been the factor which helped http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Town-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004LROUDG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1301242589&sr=8-3 reach the 250 sales mark.

that was my intitial target, so i'm delighted.

thanks for any of you out their who's one of the 250.

nigel


----------



## daveconifer

MosesSiregarIII said:


> My novella got its 25th review on Amazon today, to go along with 18 ratings on Goodreads, 5 Smashwords reviews, and 2 on BN.com: 50 reviews with a 4.3 star average. I think, and my beta readers seem to agree, the upcoming novel is much better than the novella. Whatever happens, it'll feel amazing just to have some people reading my novel next month--knock on wood.


Way to go, Moses. Sounds like the new one is a home run...



kcmay said:


> My science fiction novel, The Venom of Vipers, was nominated for the 2011 Hugo Award! So was Valmore's book, Forbidden the Stars!


Good work, Valmore and KC. You are two great examples of what is RIGHT about independent publishing.



nigel p bird said:


> small potatoes for some, but the Spinetingler nomination for Best Story Online may have been the factor which helped
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Town-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004LROUDG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1301242589&sr=8-3 reach the 250 sales mark.
> 
> that was my intitial target, so i'm delighted.
> 
> thanks for any of you out their who's one of the 250.
> 
> nigel


That's awesome, Nigel.



theapatra said:


> Ash: every sale is a victory. enjoy and savour them!
> 
> as for me, I just found a week old post from Big Al's Reviews that gave Anomaly 5 stars! squeee. In his review he says, "Anomaly is also an excellent example of why the rise of Indie publishing we're experiencing is a good thing. I find it hard to picture this book attracting a contract with a traditional publisher. Not because the writing or the story isn't good enough, they are. But because of marketing reasons. How would we position it? Who's the audience? Can we sell enough? This book deserves an audience and you owe it to yourself to read it."
> 
> I hope you don't mind me quoting you Al, but you so made my day!
> 
> http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/03/anomaly-thea-atkinson.html


Very exciting, Theapatra. Al is a great litmus test. If he thinks something isn't good he'll say so. When he gives you five stars it really means something. Good job...

My big news is that I pulled out my electric meter readings and found that we purchased fewer than 2,000 KWH of electrical power from PSE&G. The rest of what we used we generated ourselves with our 48 solar panels on the roof (and we sold quite a bit back to the power company as well). After some googling I'm settling on 14,000 KWH as typical usage for a family of 5...


----------



## Guest

Inevitable now ranked #179 on BN!


----------



## Val2

hi there
I am sooo happy for you both! I can't wait till I am selling more and I know that will happen. It is so encouraging to hear from you guys! Good luck for the future!


----------



## Gina Black

My Restoration-set historical romance (The Raven's Revenge) is ranked #250 in the Kindle store, #41 in romance overall, and #6 in historical romance. This is especially gratifying because one of the reasons it was rejected was that it was a "tough time period to sell."

I am so tickled. And I've dusted off the notes for the sequel I thought I'd never write.

*happyhappydancing*


----------



## Cliff Ball

kcmay said:


> My science fiction novel, The Venom of Vipers, was nominated for the 2011 Hugo Award! So was Valmore's book, Forbidden the Stars!


Very cool. I read both of them, so I think they definitely fit into award category.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Today I got the final proof back from RedAdept and submitted A Blade Away to Amazon and Smashwords! I finally have a book back on sale!!!!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I sold book #4000 some time today while I was doing the tourist-thing in Tombstone with my in-laws.


----------



## theaatkinson

way to go! that's amazing news


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've sold my 1500th novel today, which is awesome since I never thought I'd sell that many.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson

Congrats to everyone on their successes 

I was interviewed by Ana Mardoll on my 2010 ABNA entry.

http://www.anamardoll.com/2011/03/author-interview-jan-hurst-nicholson-on.html


----------



## RachelHowzell

Incredible news - congrats to everyone celebrating.

I'm celebrating because as of today, The View from Here has passed the 1,000 sales mark! 

Rachel


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

RachelHowzell said:


> I'm celebrating because as of today, The View from Here has passed the 1,000 sales mark!


Congrats, Rachel! I really enjoyed reading/reviewing your bookie! You deserve a bazillion more sales!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Jude Hardin said:


> I learned last week that my debut thriller _Pocket-47_, to be released May 2 by Oceanview Publishing, received a starred review from the Big Daddy of trade magazines in the publishing world--_Publisher's Weekly_. Here's what they had to say:
> 
> _Hardin gets everything right in his powerhouse thriller debut, which introduces rock star-turned-PI Nicholas Colt. The sole survivor of a plane crash that killed everyone in his band as well as his wife and baby daughter 20-some years earlier, Colt now works out of an SUV in north Florida. Strapped for cash, he agrees to help 23-year-old Leitha Ryan track down her missing 15-year-old sister, Brittney. Leitha is reluctant to involve the police out of fear that they will return Brittney to foster care. What appears to be a straightforward case proves to be anything but. Colt uncovers several murders as it becomes clear that Brittney disappeared in order to hide from someone who wants to kill her. The violence, while sometimes extreme, is never gratuitous, and Hardin crafts a well-constructed plot and conjures up a flawed protagonist who's more than capable of carrying a series._


Wow. That gave me goosebumps. If it were me, I'd still be pinching myself--- congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## RachelHowzell

Syria Says... said:


> Congrats, Rachel! I really enjoyed reading/reviewing your bookie! You deserve a bazillion more sales!


Thanks so much, Syria. And thanks for all that you do for writers and readers! We all ADORE you.

Rachel


----------



## J. Carson Black

WilliamEsmont said:


> I sold book #4000 some time today while I was doing the tourist-thing in Tombstone with my in-laws.


4000? Wow! And Tombstone, to boot. I live just down the road, in Tucson. Did that tourist thing for my relatives more times than I can count. Even wrote a historical set there called THE TOMBSTONE ROSE. But my real love is Bisbee....


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

I have now sold my 500th copy of "The Butterfly Key" 

My wife and I will celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary in April!

We are also expecting our 4th child to be born in April!

Its a trifecta of good news!


----------



## Jack Wallen

I had a pre-release reader send me a tweet saying he was in love with my book, A Blade Away, after only the third page! That was one of the best things I've heard in a while.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Bards and Sages gave my horror collection a great four star review, comparing it to "Tales From the Crypt." Can't complain about that.
-

Remember Tales from the Crypt? Based on the old comic books, the series ran from the late 80's through the 90's. Each episode was a campy romp through the realm of horror. Not deep, pseudo-intellectual horror draped in layers of innuendo and allegory. No, good-old-fashion monster-under-the-bed horror that sometimes forced an inappropriate laugh. That is what Halloween Sky and Other Stories reminds me of: cheesy horror meant to make your skin crawl while occasionally laughing at things you really should not find funny.

The weakest story in the collect is actually the title story. In Halloween Sky, young Anne is being chased by demons of her mother's making, each representing some ideal that Anne has been told she will never achieve. The dialogue throughout the story felt forced and the nature of the demons never quite comes across as believable in the context of the story. It wasn't a bad story, but didn't quite live up to some of the others in the collection.

The strongest story in the collection is The Mayor. 15 years after a zombie apocalypse (why does there ALWAYS have to be a zombie apocalypse?), the mayor of a community of survivors is a far worse monster than anything undead. The story strikes at the heart of what makes the survival horror genre entertaining with engaging characters and concise, intense scenes that drive the story forward like a freight train.

If you are looking for high-brow psychological horror with layers of metaphor to decipher, this isn't it. This is fun, scary, straightforward horror meant to generate an immediate emotional response. The stories are short and to the point, covering all the tried and true motifs of the genre. Cursed body parts, zombies, haunted houses, and things that go bump in the night are the focus of this collection. The only thing missing is the creepy, desiccated corpse cracking jokes in between the tales.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Andrew Neudecker said:


> I have now sold my 500th copy of "The Butterfly Key"
> 
> My wife and I will celebrate our 10 year wedding anniversary in April!
> 
> We are also expecting our 4th child to be born in April!
> 
> Its a trifecta of good news!


Definitely the best news I've heard all day. Family stuff's the best.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

Oh know people are used to much higher rankings but Belvoir hasn't been out that long, and Sunday it was ranked at 249 out of over 2,000 books in the historical suspense category for ebooks. Hey, I'm happy. Hoping it won't drop too far too fast.


----------



## Tara Maya

I've hit #4,731 Paid in Kindle Store with my first book, Initiate, and #6,331 Paid in Kindle Store for the sequel, Taboo, on it's release day. I know these are modest rankings compared to many, but for me it's really exciting! And it's great to see my second book doing so well on its first day out of the gate.

*silly happy dance*


----------



## bnapier

Celebrating because I finally gathered the courage to release a collection of my short stories. Titled "13 Broken Nightlights", each story has been published in print or online by small press outlets over the past 4 years.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Tara Maya said:


> I've hit #4,731 Paid in Kindle Store with my first book, Initiate, and #6,331 Paid in Kindle Store for the sequel, Taboo, on it's release day. I know these are modest rankings compared to many, but for me it's really exciting! And it's great to see my second book doing so well on its first day out of the gate.
> 
> *silly happy dance*


Very nice milestone so quickly! Congratz!


----------



## Michelle Muto

My first 20 days as an Indie!

Sales? 91 and March isn't over yet, much less a full month of 'being out there.'


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Michelle Muto said:


> My first 20 days as an Indie!
> 
> Sales? 91 and March isn't over yet, much less a full month of 'being out there.'


Excellent! Congratulations, Michelle!


----------



## bnapier

Michelle Muto said:


> My first 20 days as an Indie!
> 
> Sales? 91 and March isn't over yet, much less a full month of 'being out there.'


That's awesome. Congrats! I'm 6 weeks in and haven't gotten those numbers yet! DO share your secrets!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Eight more sales and Failing Test will have its best month to date. I'm not about begging for sales, but if you've been considering FT and need a catalyst...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Haven't had much to celebrate lately. Nothing bad, but nothing great, either. 

So, I'm happy that I just finished novelette #4 (26,662 words pre-edit). Hopefully I'll be putting together my first anthology this weekend with this story as the anchor.


----------



## Cheryl Shireman

My first novel, Life is But a Dream just passed 500 in sales today (519 right now!). That is combined Nook and Kindle sales, but the novel has only been available for two months (less than that on Nook), so I am pretty excited about that!

Actually excited and shocked and amazed and very very grateful.

Thank you so much, readers! I know it sounds corny, but YOU have made my dream come true.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ is featured today on Daily Cheap Reads. Take a look.


----------



## ASparrow

I just finished and released my fourth book. Yay. 

Now it's on to numbers five and six.


----------



## William Meikle

THE INVASION is featured today
http://www.moreebooksplease.com/2011/03/invasion-extended-version-by-william.html


----------



## deanfromaustralia

My first novel was re-released last week with all new cover art that my publisher and I worked on for what seemed like an eternity. I am really encouraged by the response I've had to it, b/c I was a little concerned about the change from a superstitious point of view.


----------



## William Meikle

Just sold a Lovecraftian Sherlock Holmes story to Lovecraft eZine - THE CALL OF THE DANCE is coming soon.


----------



## kcmay

March has been an astounding month for me. Not only did my book get nominated for the Hugo (I posted about that earlier in the week), but I hit some major milestones:

first 100+ sales day
first 1000+ sales month
first 2000+ sales month (yep! hit both of these milestones in March!)
first time with a 3-digit sales rank on Amazon


----------



## R. M. Reed

March has turned out a lot better than February, with ten sales total of all four books, one in the UK. Maybe in April I will have enough that I can't use my fingers to count them.


----------



## nigel p bird

500 copies, lovely, and solar panels - makes me think again. here on the scottish coast i'd do better going for the wind option.

also had a lovely moment at the excellent new blog Criminal-E which will be a must view for crime fiction lovers pretty soon.

it came in an interview with Doc Noir http://criminal-e.blogspot.com/2011/03/anthony-neil-smith-interview-choke-on.html and he's akin to Santa Claus as far as I'm concerned - 'I was really surprised by Nigel Bird's DIRTY OLD TOWN. Very strong voice, very literary in quality.'

smile of my week.

nigel (and this thread is the cheeriest i've ever seen, so great thanks to the opener - i come here to blow my trumpet and find louder and lovelier sounds)


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

After falling just shy of 1,000 sales last month (who made February only 28 days long, anyway?), today I topped 2,000 sales for March!

Taking my hubby out to celebrate.

Woo-Ooooo hoo!!!!!


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I'm walkin' on air! I've just published my first book, THE ENEMY WE KNOW, to Kindle! So exciting!
Donna White Glaser


----------



## J.L. McPherson

Got my first reviews today! two 5 stars and a 4 star.


----------



## theaatkinson

two awesome reviews for Anomaly in 2 days. One from BigAl who gave it 5 stars and one from a first time kindle reader (5 stars)

sigh. today was a good day


----------



## JodyWallace

Google Alerts brought me the link to a new review today. That particular book hasn't received a lot of reviewer attention, so that was definitely cause for celebration. And also, I don't have to cook dinner because there are still enough leftovers. WHEEE!


----------



## Pamela

Ereader News Today featured THE NECROMANCER on their site under Bargain Books. If you'd like to see the page, here's the link:

http://ereadernewstoday.com/bargain-kindle-book-the-necromancer/674437/


----------



## Linda Acaster

Got a 4.5 star review for 'Torc of Moonlight', Bk 1 in the Celtic Goddess Trilogy', from Two Ends of the Pen. Yay!!!

"...The author draws you in with her descriptive and lyrical style of writing. You can see, hear and almost feel each scene as it unfolds..."
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/2011/03/review-of-torc-of-moonlight-by-linda.html


----------



## Valmore Daniels

theapatra said:


> two awesome reviews for Anomaly in 2 days. One from BigAl who gave it 5 stars and one from a first time kindle reader (5 stars)
> 
> sigh. today was a good day


Nice!


----------



## nigel p bird

I have the great honour of having my story 'Hoodwinked' up at All Due Respect http://all-due-respect.blogspot.com/.

It's a tale inspired by the film Winter's Bone and involves a rather large bird of prey.

And it's rather dark.

Thanks to ADR.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Best review ever for Halloween Sky so far, this time on Smashwords. It's by the cover artist of my superhero books, but I didn't tell him to review the book, I just mentioned that it's available. I can't post it in my HS thread yet, it's only been a few days since the Bards and Sages review.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I sold 40 books yesterday to round out the month!  A new record


----------



## A.R. Williams

My short story "Demon Song" is live at Heroic Fantasy Quarterly. This is a great e-zine for Sword and Sorcery and I'm happy that "Demon Song" is appearing on its pages. I hope you stop by and check them out!


----------



## daveconifer

Another "negative" electric bill:

*Thank you for participating in Paperless Billing. Your current PSE&G bill statement is now available for online viewing. Your current balance is a credit of $74.23 and no payment is required.*

It never gets old...


----------



## JodyWallace

The car got economically fixed today and we do not have to buy a new one. CONFETTI!


----------



## WillemThomas

At some point, near the end of March, I sold my 5,000th story/collection which pushed my total revenue over $6,000.00.

And my stuff only started to become available at the beginning of January.  


Willem Thomas


----------



## Arthur Slade

Broke the 1000 barrier with the help of Pixel Dust blog posting about "Dust". Sold 80 copies yesterday!


----------



## MonkeyScribe

Arthur Slade said:


> Broke the 1000 barrier with the help of Pixel Dust blog posting about "Dust". Sold 80 copies yesterday!


I don't want to get your hopes up too much, but the push I got from Pixel built a momentum that has lasted six weeks now. That's not the only factor, of course, but it was a huge boost just when I need it the most.

My own reason for celebration is that I reached the top 100 in fiction for The Righteous last week. I'm currently at 104 in the overall Kindle store and so close to the top 100 that I can taste it.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

WilliamEsmont said:


> I sold book #4000 some time today while I was doing the tourist-thing in Tombstone with my in-laws.


I sold #5000 this morning and for a brief period last night I was the #1 technothriller..


----------



## bnapier

Another 4 star review for The Masks of Our Fathers!!!  Still waiting for a 5, but the two 4 star reviews it's garnered so far are more than fine with me!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Formatted the next release (my third of 2011) today, and wrote the product description (a second draft)... now to write an afterward, do the chapter separations, and get a cover.


----------



## Pearson Moore

Extraordinary Artwork!

At the recommendation of David Dalglish I commissioned Peter Ortiz to do the cover art for my novel. I posted at my website a story of how the cover came to be. You can see Mr. Ortiz's finished work near the middle of the page. It is absolutely gorgeous, breathtaking, really the most phenomenal piece of cover art I've ever seen.

Here's the link: http://pearsonmoore.net/BuildingaCover.aspx

I hope you enjoy the cover!

All the best,

Pearson Moore


----------



## Iain Rowan

Released my crime short story collection a week ago on Sunday, and on Friday it made it into the Amazon UK top 20 crime/thriller/supsense short stories ( including print as well as ebooks) - something of a thrill to see it in there between Stephen King and Conan Doyle.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Started a new project today; a little over 1,500 words into it. So I've got that going for me. Which is nice.


----------



## Arthur Slade

MichaelWallace said:


> I don't want to get your hopes up too much, but the push I got from Pixel built a momentum that has lasted six weeks now. That's not the only factor, of course, but it was a huge boost just when I need it the most.
> 
> My own reason for celebration is that I reached the top 100 in fiction for The Righteous last week. I'm currently at 104 in the overall Kindle store and so close to the top 100 that I can taste it.


It's certainly selling more now in a day than it would take weeks to sell before. It's all good.

Man, you are right on the edge of the top one hundred.

Just bought your book so maybe that'll push you over. : )


----------



## pixichick

Yesterday was my best sales day ever - woohoo, and I keep gaining momentum - it's been wonderful.


----------



## Miriam Minger

WilliamEsmont said:


> I sold #5000 this morning and for a brief period last night I was the #1 technothriller..
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UQcmI.jpg[/img
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> Congrats! That's very cool. It's a wonderful feeling to crack that Top 100 Amazon list--but to reach #1. Most excellent.
> 
> Miriam Minger


----------



## JodyWallace

No tornadoes touched down here today when they were predicted to. Woohoo! 

One of these days I'd like to have a career-related woohoo.


----------



## nigel p bird

I've just seen a review for Dirty Old Town at Amazon.co.uk 
It's by Luke Williams, who's going to be the big-player from Penguin Books this year with his debut novel The Echo Chamber. 
Here's what he says:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R19S4JWDGOWJZA/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004LROUDG&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

Wow.


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi

Just watched a preview of a short documentary ... about me!!!! It's being entered for various festivals and I will hopefully get to see the premier on a big screen sometime soon. Red carpet here I come 

Ian


----------



## MrPLD

We just released "Guardian" officially - was so good to finally have it out there and there were a good number of sales today, almost as many as we made last month on TreeofLife alone!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Today I completed five interview questionnaires for a number of review sites which are interested in featuring me in the coming months. It's encouraging because I spent basically a year chasing interviews with main stream media outlets for the print version of my novel & I basically got no where. No one returned calls nor answered letters. Now things seem to be happening. I Soooo underestimated the breadth of opportunity out there in terms of other ways of getting my message across. I feel a lot more positive.


----------



## William Meikle

i'm doing a giveaway if you join my FB page. Get a free Kindle download file of THE MIDNIGHT EYE FILES: THE AMULET on the landing page

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle?sk=app_169836446397977

I woke this morning to find that over 200 people had taken advantage of the offer


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

My second novella _Sixty-7_ is finally available on Kindle after being stuck in "publishing" for two weeks.

http://www.amazon.com/Sixty-7-Family-Secrets-ebook/dp/B004V0W5U8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1302005654&sr=1-2


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MrPLD said:


> We just released "Guardian" officially - was so good to finally have it out there and there were a good number of sales today, almost as many as we made last month on TreeofLife alone!


Awesome! I hope your readership increases exponentially!


----------



## Raybrite

My first book, Raybrite's First Adventure was just published in a few hours on Smashwords.


----------



## bnapier

Another great review for The Masks of Our Fathers was posted today!

You can read it here (but beware a few minor spoiler-ish things of note): http://goo.gl/fb/P3Du8


----------



## William Meikle

Coming soon - the HOLIDAY OF THE DEAD antho, with a wee Scottish zombie story from me inside. The cover is drop-dead gorgeous.


----------



## DDScott

I finally broke into the Kindle UK Market with my *BOOTSCOOTIN BLAHNIKS* and *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL* books.

Yesss!!!

Waving to all my readers and now my UK readers too!

Drinks are on me tonight!!!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

This morning I received a review of my novel from an author who I admire very much. Her name is Molly Ringle and she herself, has penned several wonderful novels. As you can imagine, I am blown away and I couldn't help but share it here.

Love is stronger than Death

From darkness to light, utter ruin to the highest joy, worthlessness to triumph--Dean Mayes' novel takes us through the biggest transformations a protagonist can undergo, and displays sheer beauty throughout. It's the kind of story that had me almost jumping up and down in excitement by the end, eager to cheer the characters on to their certain reunion. 

Plotwise, it's a bit like, say, the film "Sleepless in Seattle," where the main question isn't "Will they get together?" so much as "Will they ever meet?"--or rather, "Surely they'll meet eventually, but when, and how will it go?" For Baltimore and Seattle, however, substitute Chicago and a small, gorgeous seaside town (Hambledown) in Australia. Plus, introduce a paranormal element. Andy, the young drug addict barely scraping by in Chicago, gets a wake-up call in the form of a near-death overdose, from which he wakes up with the distinct feeling that another soul has taken up residence in his mind. Indeed it has, and as the two souls become one, Andy turns his life around 180 degrees, and brings joy back into not only his own family but a heartbroken young Australian woman who's mourning her dead lover. Or is he really gone? Guess who that extra soul just might be... 

Mayes writes addictive prose, fast-paced and even brutal during the action sequences (Andy knows some rough characters in his drug days), but lyrical and enchanting when the subject turns to love--or music. This is decidedly one of those novels that you long to have a soundtrack for, so you can hear Andy play that guitar with ever-increasing skill and emotion. Luckily Dean has taken care of that on his blog, and has given us a playlist and YouTube clips to listen to.  

Love is stronger than death, as yet another music group once put it, and Dean's novel explores that theme in beautiful ways that brought tears to my eyes more than once, and left me bubbling over with happiness at the end. Looking forward to more from this author, definitely!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

williammeikle said:


> i'm doing a giveaway if you join my FB page. Get a free Kindle download file of THE MIDNIGHT EYE FILES: THE AMULET on the landing page
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle?sk=app_169836446397977
> 
> I woke this morning to find that over 200 people had taken advantage of the offer


How are you doing that William? Are you randomly picking a winner or are you selecting a winner by some other means?


----------



## David Kazzie

williammeikle said:


> Coming soon - the HOLIDAY OF THE DEAD antho, with a wee Scottish zombie story from me inside. The cover is drop-dead gorgeous.


This cover is freaking awesome.


----------



## nigel p bird

there have been 30,000 page views at my blog, Sea Minor http://nigelpbird.blogspot.com


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just received a pair of 5-star reader reviews on MODEL AGENT and THE RISE OF THE DARK FALCON. If that doesn't make my day, I don't know what will!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

My reason to celebrate? I'm on track to top 100 sales my first month out. That's good news, right?


----------



## julieannfelicity

Sean Sweeney said:


> Just received a pair of 5-star reader reviews on MODEL AGENT and THE RISE OF THE DARK FALCON. If that doesn't make my day, I don't know what will!


Yay!! That's awesome! 

And Willie; that cover is SO cool!


----------



## nigel p bird

today in the post, my copy of The Best Of British Crime as my contributor's copy.

when i turned to the back and saw my name in the blurb, i could have fainted.

so very exciting.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I found one of my books being recommended in iPhoneLife Magazine. That explains the huge boost in activity on my Smashwords pages today.


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust is currently #47 on the Kindle Horror list! Whoa! Watch out Stephen King (#10) and JA Konrath (#3 & 4).


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Finished writing up a pulp style sword and sorcery novelette - inspired by the likes of Robert E Howard and Fritz Leiber - the first of hopefully many.

Now to clean it up...


----------



## HelenHanson

I completed my novel, Dark Pool, which is now with my beta readers.  On to the next . . .


----------



## Dawn Judd

I think this is going to be my best month of sales so far.  (hope I didn't just jynx myself. LOL)  And, weird as it is to celebrate this, I just found out that I might not have a job after this month.  (My company may be closing my office)  If that happens, I'll be helping my husband out in his store, which means I'll be sitting around all day doing nothing.  More time for writing.


----------



## DDScott

Sooo thrilled to be hosting Superstar Indie Epub Author Sibel Hodge, author of THE FASHION POLICE  (The Amber Fox Murder Mysteries), at *The WG2E*!

Sibel has one amazing "Writers Making Choices" story on all the scoop behind her decision to go the Amazon Kindle Indie Epub route!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Today marks 30 days since I uploaded The Book of Lost Souls. I've sold 150 copies.


----------



## theaatkinson

Valmore Daniels said:


> Nice!


Thanks, Valmore. I'm pretty happy about the BigAl review.

I just found out I'm being posted on Tales and Troubles of a hungry writer blog.
http://robertoscarlato.blogspot.com/

great blog with some cool interviews! Writer from here on KB!


----------



## theaatkinson

David Kazzie said:


> This cover is freaking awesome.


ditto! holy crow


----------



## nigel p bird

I've been lucky enough to be interviewed today at
http://alivewithwords.com/2011/04/10/nigel-bird-dirty-old-town/  and I've also had my collection taken up by an American publisher for a paper edition. A good day.
nigel


----------



## Mainak Dhar

I'm celebrating the latest rankings for Line of Control on Amazon.co.uk….

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,758 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > War
#32 in Books > Fiction > War


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I just learned that the woman who stayed up until one a.m reading one of my books has also bought the other two because she liked the first one so much. Not much to crow about, but it made me happy.

Joyce


----------



## Valmore Daniels

williammeikle said:


> Coming soon - the HOLIDAY OF THE DEAD antho, with a wee Scottish zombie story from me inside. The cover is drop-dead gorgeous.


Love that cover!


----------



## J. Carson Black

DDScott said:


> I finally broke into the Kindle UK Market with my *BOOTSCOOTIN BLAHNIKS* and *MUSE THERAPY: UNLEASHING YOUR INNER SYBIL* books.
> 
> Yesss!!!
> 
> Waving to all my readers and now my UK readers too!
> 
> Drinks are on me tonight!!!


Fantastic! And I love the title BOOTSCOOTIN BLAHNIKS. Fabulous, darling!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Yahooo! I finally worked out the front cover image for my soon to be published New Orleans suspense thriller, DIVA, the second in my Frank Renzi series.    It's been quite a journey, and so necessary. Can't really begin my marketing plan w/o a cover!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Selling like hotcakes today.  Doing a happy dance.


----------



## bnapier

Excited to announce that I am guest poetry editor at the fabulous Inkspill Magazine for their next issue.

If you've got some poems that you're particular proud of, send 'em my way! http://www.inkspillmagazine.com/submissions/


----------



## Debi F

I was reviewed on Independent Ebook Reviews, and got 4-1/2 stars!

http://elizabethswigar.wordpress.com/

Happy Dancing!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

Someone posted this comment about my Novel:

_Just finished the butterfly key. Omg what an emotional rollercoaster and amazing story. This would be a great bookclub selection. _

When you see comments like this it just makes your day!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I hit publish on another book


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have been working with a cover designer for Mama. It looks good so far. I am also editing, though it's hard since I am tired all the time because of my work hours. In two to three weeks I will be able to say what David D. just said above.


----------



## traceya

Got plenty to celebrate at the moment.  Home from hospital... finally.  House redecorated by friends & family while I was sick... yippee.  Just got another great review for Erich's Plea and my featured Author of the Week page on the website is doing fantastically well so I'm kind of in 7th heaven at the moment.

A round of drinks for everyone on me.


----------



## robertduperre

Welcome home, Trace!


----------



## kcmay

traceya said:


> Got plenty to celebrate at the moment. Home from hospital... finally.


The best news I've heard all day. Welcome home! It was so sweet of your friends & fam to fix up your house.


----------



## bnapier

I got a slightly better than decent review over at Red Adept for 13 Broken Nightlights!

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=4922


----------



## 13500

traceya said:


> Got plenty to celebrate at the moment. Home from hospital... finally. House redecorated by friends & family while I was sick... yippee. Just got another great review for Erich's Plea and my featured Author of the Week page on the website is doing fantastically well so I'm kind of in 7th heaven at the moment.
> 
> A round of drinks for everyone on me.


So glad you are home. YAY! How sweet of your family and friends to redecorate. Here's to a new chapter of your life.

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## kcmay

Got sale #5000 today! Woot!


----------



## Arthur Slade

kcmay said:


> Got sale #5000 today! Woot!


Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## iamstoryteller

traceya said:


> Got plenty to celebrate at the moment. Home from hospital... finally. House redecorated by friends & family while I was sick... yippee. Just got another great review for Erich's Plea and my featured Author of the Week page on the website is doing fantastically well so I'm kind of in 7th heaven at the moment.
> 
> A round of drinks for everyone on me.


Tracey, that is so good to hear. Cyber choccies for you!

Sharon


----------



## Aynoit Ashor

Great news everyone!  Congrats to you all.


----------



## DDScott

Drinks are on me tonight, Virtual Pub-bers!

My romantic comedy *BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS * was not only chosen for a Pixel of Ink Bargain Book on Monday, it just became the next Bargain Book recommended by Kindle Nation Daily!

Here's the scoops:

http://www.pixelofink.com/bargain-kindle-book-bootscootin-blahniks/

http://kindlenationdaily.com/?p=1739

What a week for BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS!!!

A big 'ole Bootscootin' Thank U too to all my new readers and fans who've helped me reach my highest rank ever this week at #600...with a #31 spot too on the Bestseller List for Humorous Books, right behind #29 Chelsea Handler and #30 Shirley MacLaine! What a hoot and then some to be paired-up with those sassy chicks!!!


----------



## Adelle Laudan

My alter ego, Elle Laudan's first release, She Rides (adult romantic suspense) is now on Amazon Kindle! 
http://www.amazon.com/She-Rides-ebook/dp/B004WKQDM8








Missy heads out on her vintage motorcycle for what proves to be a ride of a lifetime. Every new road brings with it new friends, new experiences and even a sexy romp with a tattoo artist.
It's summers' end when Missy rides into the small town of Waverly for Bike Week, and Â sets sight on the most beautiful man she's ever seen on two wheels. Tommy marks the beginning of many hot, steamy nights. Is he Missy's, 'happy ever after', or is there a twist around the next bend in the road, nobody saw coming?

Review: 
Mz Terious says;
"If you'd like a glimpse inside the multi-dimensional biker world that is full of family strength and support, ups and downs, love and war, don't pass up this book. Missy loves to "be in the wind" and Elle Laudan took my breath away!"
Read the full review and others here - http://ellelaudan.blogspot.com **note NOT Suitable for those under the age of 18 *


----------



## Dawn Judd

I will be sitting in the Author's Pavilion at the Ren Fair all weekend.  I'm fairly excited.  I went in the fall and had a blast.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Made it on to the scrag-end of the Top 100 Kindle Best Seller list in Mystery/Thrillers and Thrillers with THE SHOP.  

#337 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#92 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers
#93 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers


----------



## daveconifer

Way to go, J Carson...


Wrecker has sold at least a hundred copies (mean of 133 during that stretch) for 35 days in a row now and the 7,000 copy will be sold this weekend...


----------



## J. Carson Black

daveconifer said:


> Way to go, J Carson...
> 
> Wrecker has sold at least a hundred copies (mean of 133 during that stretch) for 35 days in a row now and the 7,000 copy will be sold this weekend...


Dave, you're my inspiration! Your a damn good writer, by the way.


----------



## daveconifer

J, I don't know what else to say except to thank you for the kind words....


----------



## JustDucky83

It is really great to hear about others great success. I have been doing the kindle format since march and I think I am doing good. So far I have sold 80+ last time I counted. Congrats to all of you, and I wish you nothing but the best with your books!!!!!


----------



## Sharon Austin

FIRE FLICKS, my third mystery novel, is now available on Kindle.
http://www.kboards.com/book/?asin=B004VWLKMU

Congratulations to everyone here. 

Sharon


----------



## Alexis-Shore

Dirty Lady Katherine has been picked by the CBS profiled Goodreads group Kindle Smut as one of its Books Of The Month for May.

Also, it got a great review on The Romance Reviews:
http://glbt.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=2040

As did Sex With A Lingering Kiss:
http://glbt.theromancereviews.com/viewbooksreview.php?bookid=2041


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I just passed 30k on my current WIP this morning. I call it a significant achievement because I have been struggling with not only some significant writer's block recently but also some black dog. This makes me feel a lot better.


----------



## nigel p bird

a) i'm home after a week away (only problem now is a week's worth of family washing in the one day)
b) Dirty Old Town passed 300 sales overnight (nice to hit a landmark, like playing cricket, though I never scored more than 10)
c) lovely to get a mention for Dirty Old Town over at the legendary Bill Crider's site. maybe lovely's the wrong word. i'll try an honour instead.
anyway, Bill says 'You really can't go wrong. Trust me." (http://billcrider.blogspot.com/2011/04/pimpage-occasional-feature-in-which-i_16.html) and i always trust Mr Crider.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem

My new YA release of "Queen of Fear: Ninaly's Vampires" Book 2
of The Elf Vampire Series.

-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Rachel Schurig

My WIP hit 45,000 words last night. Its my first novel and that is the most words I've ever written on one project! I'm expecting I'll need another 15,000 or so to complete it. Yay!!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Rachel Schurig said:


> My WIP hit 45,000 words last night. Its my first novel and that is the most words I've ever written on one project! I'm expecting I'll need another 15,000 or so to complete it. Yay!!


That is a wonderful achievement for you and certainly worthy of celebrating here. When I think back to my university days and grimacing at the thought of producing a 3 to 4k assignment, I still find it amazing that I pulled off 80k on my debut novel. Keep going, keep going!


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

modwitch said:


> I just got a review that started like this: "I'm a crusty old fart and frankly, I shocked myself when I found I thoroughly enjoyed this story..."


Not_ that's_ a good review! 

Posted my newest book, _*Peace Army*_, to Amazon last night. When I woke it already had 7 sales in the US and one in the UK.

Currently ranked in the US:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,827 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Not_ that's_ a good review!
> 
> Posted my newest book, _*Peace Army*_, to Amazon last night. When I woke it already had 7 sales in the US and one in the UK.
> 
> Currently ranked in the US:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #6,827 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #98 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure


Man...I dream of waking up to things like that...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hit 100 or more sales for the fourth consecutive month... 146 away from 1,000 books for 2011.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Sold over 100 in a month for the very first time!!!!  So excited.  Sales have been great all week.  Went to the Ren Fair yesterday and today and had a great time.  Didn't sell a lot of books, but handed out a lot of bookmarks and promo cards.  (increase online sales today a direct result?  I hope so)  But the neatest think that happened this weekend was that a local publisher that attended the Ren Fair with me asked me to write a short story with my Reining In characters to put in his publication. (he does a magazine with short stories from local authors) He thinks the short story will get people interested in the characters and send them looking for the book.  I'm excited about it.  Now I just have to figure out what to write about!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Nice one, Debora 

Congrats, Sean and Dawn.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Finished the second of three pulp sword and sorcery novelettes I'm doing for a collection - hope to have the third done in the next week.


----------



## aaronpolson

My celebration is tiny, but big to me: I sold a whopping six books yesterday--which doubles my previous best day.  

Like I said, tiny, but I like the trend.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

aaronpolson said:


> My celebration is tiny, but big to me: I sold a whopping six books yesterday--which doubles my previous best day.
> 
> Like I said, tiny, but I like the trend.


Congrats! Every little bit helps!


----------



## Arthur Slade

aaronpolson said:


> My celebration is tiny, but big to me: I sold a whopping six books yesterday--which doubles my previous best day.
> 
> Like I said, tiny, but I like the trend.


Congrats! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ is Book of the Day at Ereader News Today.


----------



## kcmay

For the first time ever, I sold 100 copies of Kinshield on Amazon UK this month! Never really thought I'd see that many sales in the UK, at least not for a long time. 

Plus, Amazon has started adding a ranking for customer ratings to the book pages, right above the bestseller rankings. For Kinshield: 
Average Customer Review: 4.7 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (28 customer reviews)
    #10 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #12 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #3,482 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #33 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > World Literature > Mythology
    #75 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic

and for Venom:
Average Customer Review: 4.8 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (19 customer reviews)
    #11 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #11 Top Rated in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #10,073 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #52 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #58 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    #58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech

I don't know if it'll help sales, but it probably won't hurt!


----------



## 40977

My short story "Effie at the Wedding" got its second five star review and I found out that my short story "Pluck and Plumage" was selected for inclusion in Adams Media's "Bad Austen" anthology!

**Clinks glass**


----------



## Guest

My book launch was at the weekend (I am still exhausted). Now the book is starting to get a bit of buzz on a few of the communities we really wanted to reach, and extra sales which is always good!


----------



## Bri_Clark

Victory! I set up my Kindle boards account and am muddling my way around.


----------



## Guest

BBEM finally dipped below 10,000! Currently 9,683. Hope it continues to sell. I've been plugging this sucker for almost two years straight.

http://www.amazon.com/Billionaires-Bullets-Exploding-Monkeys-ebook/dp/B0028K33GS


----------



## Dawn Judd

I am only 7 books away from 400 total sales.  I know.  Small peanuts.  But this was my first big goal, so I'm excited to be so close to reaching it!


----------



## RachelHowzell

For the first time EVER, The View from Here is on the Movers & Shaker's list on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/?tag=ebest.

I'm thrilled!!!

Rachel


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone.  


Cheers,
Karen


----------



## Jack Wallen

Not that it's generating sales, but my book A Blade Away is Numero Uno in Transgender Fiction on Amazon.com.


----------



## Carl246

I just found out something that I thought was worth mentioning. I just crossed the 30,000 download line for one of my free books over at Smashwords "Short Erotic Tales" I'm convinced it was this book that got me noticed.

Carl


----------



## bnapier

My novel The Masks of Our Fathers just BARELY broke into the Kindle Top 100 for Horror/Ghosts...#99 as of this afternoon.  

At $0.99, I'd greatly appreciate it if folks could help it climb a bit higher...direct link in the cover in my sig.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Pollen have not bothered me so far this spring. Good health is a good reason to celebrate.


----------



## TigerBites

500th copy, fantastic. I've managed 21 in about four weeks, only another 95 weeks to go then.

Congratulations.


www.tomkanebooks.com


----------



## deanfromaustralia

The Review That Brought A Tear


----------



## DDScott

What a day!

Virtual drinks are on The WG2E!

Why?

*We're hosting the one and only, Kindle Superstar Author John Locke!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-john-locke

And John is with us all day fielding all your questions and comments!*

C'mon by and chat with us!!!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

My wife and I will be going to the hospital tomorrow for the birth of our son!!!! After 3 daughters I am ready for a boy!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Andrew Neudecker said:


> My wife and I will be going to the hospital tomorrow for the birth of our son!!!! After 3 daughters I am ready for a boy!


Congratulations!!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Andrew Neudecker said:


> My wife and I will be going to the hospital tomorrow for the birth of our son!!!! After 3 daughters I am ready for a boy!


Yay! More bebes! YAY!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Just went over my 400 mark.  Very excited.  The first half took me over a year.  The second half, not so much. LOL.  Have a great month, and it just seems to be getting better!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Syria Says... said:


> Yay! More bebes! YAY!


Customers of the future.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Catch a Shooting Star is ranked #12,206 in the Kindle Store!  Yay!


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Happy Easter!!!

Here are my reasons to celebrate:

1. Trot on over to Chicki Brown's Blog at: http://www.sisterscribbler.blogspot.com/
Guess who she is featuring today That's right...moi! There's an excerpt posted, and a lot of really cool, reasonably priced books featured, which should make your decision about what your easter bunny prezzie will be that much easier!

2. Kinderati, a super-cool site for everyone who enjoys reading a good book, posted an interview with moi! The article features Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller on sale at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HO63UG or https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35883 for only 99 cents! Read all about me at http://www.kinderati.com/2011/04/nicki-lynn-justice-on-her-legal!

3. Sales are up AND I just got the cover for my second book, a young adult epic fantasy!

It's gonna be a good long weekend! Congrats to everyone on their sales, and to Andrew, who is going to have a 4th baby.

Andrew, you should head over to Amazon mom's fb site and read an article posted there: bad news, it says that 4 girls is the worst # and combo of kids to have. So keep hoping for a boy! But whatever it is, I'm sure it will be great fun!

H.E.A.'s forever,
Nicki Lynn

Nicki Lynn Justice


----------



## Mark Adair

Great sales day yesterday helped my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child, reach the following rankings:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #699 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    * #11 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #11 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Technothrillers
    * #25 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Suspense


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Congrats to everyone on your good news!

I am celebrating because I just finished my first draft! I have never finished a full length novel before (I am the queen of the unfinished WIP) so I am sooo excited! Making contacts for cover art and editing. Let the revisions begin!


----------



## mmgurung

I hit 10,000 words today on my novel. *small pat on back* Now just to keep plugging along.

- Michelle (a super newbie)


----------



## J. Carson Black

Just made it onto the Kindle Top 100 List - the one with everything on it. Fiction, nonfiction, God only knows what.  At the moment I am #95 in all books paid in Kindle Store.  I'm sure this will evaporate soon, but for now.... I am very happy!   


95 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)


Thanks, Sebastian, for telling me!


----------



## Mark Adair

J. Carson Black said:


> Just made it onto the Kindle Top 100 List - the one with everything on it. Fiction, nonfiction, God only knows what. At the moment I am #95 in all books paid in Kindle Store. I'm sure this will evaporate soon, but for now.... I am very happy!
> 
> 95 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> Thanks, Sebastian, for telling me!


Congratulations!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Dance of Cloaks and Dance of Blades have both hit the lowest sales ranking I've ever had for a book.

Blades: 330
Cloaks: 380

Freaking awesome day.


----------



## Mark Adair

Half-Orc said:


> Dance of Cloaks and Dance of Blades have both hit the lowest sales ranking I've ever had for a book.
> 
> Blades: 330
> Cloaks: 380
> 
> Freaking awesome day.


Way to go!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Half-Orc said:


> Dance of Cloaks and Dance of Blades have both hit the lowest sales ranking I've ever had for a book.
> 
> Blades: 330
> Cloaks: 380
> 
> Freaking awesome day.


Wonderful! That's a really nice piece of real estate to buy into!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

"Courtesan" blasted past 1000 in total sales and I've now a 5th book up. What a relief to finish with that one. Unfortunately, another is staring me in the face, saying, "Edit me, Edit me . . . or else!"


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My fantasy novel _Eye of the Wizard_ is currently featured on EReader News Today. ENT writes, "It's a great one for all the Fantasy fans out there." Take a look.


----------



## aaronpolson

The Bottom Feeders dipped into the top 100 again:

    * #45 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
    * #47 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

And I had my first 10 sale day.   (Not much to some of you, but it meant a lot to me...I was on the one sale a day list not too long ago)


----------



## Arthur Slade

Dust topped 300 copies sold this month. Far better than the 15 copies it sold last month!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Looking after my first ventilated child tonight in three months (I'm an ICU Nurse as well as an author). I was a little anxious in the beginning but it really is just like riding a bike. You don't soon forget.


----------



## WillemThomas

Just on the Kindle I've sold over 1,200 so far - part of which is 900 for a $.99 title, and about 100 is for a $6.99 title.

Based on previous months, I think I could surpass 2,500 sales this month with all the other e-retailers thrown in.

In March I made over $3k, and expect to do that or a little more this month - I've even stopped looking for work and am concentrating full time on my writing since I no longer have to worry.

And this is only my 4th month doing this.  

Viva La ebook Revolution!

Willem Thomas


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Sold # 10000 this morning


----------



## Daniel Arenson

WilliamEsmont said:


> Sold # 10000 this morning


Excellent. That's worthy of its own thread, methinks.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Daniel Arenson said:


> Excellent. That's worthy of its own thread, methinks.


I agree. YOWZA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Daniel Arenson said:


> Excellent. That's worthy of its own thread, methinks.


Good point  I may do that...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamEsmont

Just to be clear - 10k total, not 10k this morning...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.A. Boulter

modwitch said:


> Ooooo - fantasy!! Awesome. Grabbed a sample. (You might consider throwing it in a fantasy subcategory - better chance to get on the "hot new releases" lists that way...).
> 
> Sometime in the wee hours of the night, I crossed 1000 in sales for April. At this point, I'm just hanging on for the ride.


Hope you enjoy it.

There are no fantasy sub-categories that fit.

Congrats on the 1000 mark. I should cross that before the end of the month, too. I'm hanging on, too, hoping it won't all come crashing down.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Just received reversion rights to my 9 Area 51 books and my 2 Psychic Warrior books from Random House today.  Will be uploading all in the next month.  Since they sold over 1.4 million copies in print, I think they'll do pretty well in ebook, especially prices reasonably-- which  means less than half what Random House was charging.


----------



## jtshelnutt

I'm glad (and proud) that I actually finished my first book earlier this month. At 46 years old I'm no spring chicken and I suppose compared to others I've gotten a late start on an authoring career. But it is what it is and I'll take it. I hope to write 2 more books (at least) to complete a trilogy and then who knows what I'll be doing then...I'll have to be there at that point to know.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I actually got my book into Nook version and sold my first copy. Things are also looking up on the kindle front. Sold a copy on the uk site. Alas, still waiting for my first sale on the amazon site in Germany ...


----------



## D.A. Boulter

jtshelnutt said:


> I'm glad (and proud) that I actually finished my first book earlier this month. At 46 years old I'm no spring chicken and I suppose compared to others I've gotten a late start on an authoring career. But it is what it is and I'll take it. I hope to write 2 more books (at least) to complete a trilogy and then who knows what I'll be doing then...I'll have to be there at that point to know.


I'm 54 and put my first book up last year. You're a 'spring chicken' in comparison. Congrats on getting that book finished and up. Many thousands start but never complete even one.


----------



## kCopeseeley

I just hit one hundred sales in a month for the first time on Six Keys.  I know there are a lot of people here who do that in a day, but that is a big deal for me!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kCopeseeley said:


> I just hit one hundred sales in a month for the first time on Six Keys. I know there are a lot of people here who do that in a day, but that is a big deal for me!


Absolutely! Wind in your sails.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got through another weekend of graveyard shifts, slept all day today, and now I can get back to my real work, editing my book so I can upload it in May. I sure hope in a few months I will be back here saying I have quit the graveyard shift job because of book sales.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

R. Reed said:


> I got through another weekend of graveyard shifts, slept all day today, and now I can get back to my real work, editing my book so I can upload it in May. I sure hope in a few months I will be back here saying I have quit the graveyard shift job because of book sales.


Well, okay. Rah, team! [However, for me, the graveyard shift is the best one!] Good luck on that editing. I have one there, too.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I've decided to trial the 99 cent price point for a week to see if it makes any difference. If it does then I will share it here with pictures of me in my underwear...yodelling Guns N Roses.


----------



## Dawn Judd

kCopeseeley said:


> I just hit one hundred sales in a month for the first time on Six Keys. I know there are a lot of people here who do that in a day, but that is a big deal for me!


Congratulations! That's such a wonderful feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Philip Chen

I just sold my 2,000th book across all platforms (including giveaways from Smashwords)!


----------



## Abigail

Way to go Philip. Thats great news.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm kind of excited that a literary agency I was rejected by last year is now following me on Twitter!  Woot!


----------



## nigel p bird

A little review for me today.  ***** from the north of England:

'Dirty Old Town is the first thing I have read by Nigel Bird and it won't be the last. A very varied range of short stories. Nigel writes with an innate sense of believability, his characters came alive for me. Humour is ever present but this did nothing to spoil the sometimes dark nature of his tales - a rare skill. There's a little something for everybody in this collection. A cracking read start to finish.'

Little but lovely.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Uh-oh - looks like that semi naked Guns N Roses yodelling performance might actually happen now. Just broke through the 20,000 sales rank barrier for the first time ever (16k at last look).


----------



## nigel p bird

It's always a smile.  

I'm trying to work out, deanfromaustralia, if you're up really early or just really, really early - this other side of the world thing always confuses me.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

This morning I had mail from a fan who said she's read my entire series three times - that's well over two million words! And she wants to know when the next book is coming out.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

modwitch said:


> A Modern Witch just cracked the sound barrier... err, the top 1,000. It's flirted with it several times this week, and finally dropped under. I think book two in this series is going to make me a full-time author.


That is fabulous to read. Congratulations to you.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Congratulations, Debora!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

And from the guy who's _still_ polishing his novel, I heard from my second-most critical beta reader today, who just finished my novel. She wrote:

"I have to tell you that you have some seriously good plot stuff going on. I can see why people like this part the most. It's nicely satisfying the way you wrap things up. You end on a high note."

This was a good sign, coming from her. I'm still working on a lot of little things, though.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

And, today, I just joined the 1000/mo club--with 3 days to spare. Whether they'll let me stay in there is another question.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Today are epic fantasy novel is being featured on Daily Cheap Reads! Woohoo!  Go Paula!

Daily Cheap Reads - Raven's Heart


----------



## Anna Elliott

Wow, congratulations, everyone!  I'm so excited that my book made it into the top 100 for Regency Romance today!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

Anna Elliott said:


> Wow, congratulations, everyone! I'm so excited that my book made it into the top 100 for Regency Romance today!


Yay! Congrats, dawl!


----------



## Guest

My novel made it onto an Amazon Top 100 list for the first time (Men's Adventure).


----------



## Lee Sinclair

My sister gave me a Kindle 3G for my birthday. I think she got tired of listening to me talk about getting one--how and when I would get one and also what I would do after I got one...like read all the Kindle books I had been acquiring but not reading because all I had was Kindle for PC.


----------



## 40977

I just approved my proof and *Pub Speak: A Writer's Dictionary of Publishing Terms* is available for purchase via the Createspace estore: https://www.createspace.com/3598740

Woot!


----------



## Dawn Judd

I am one book away from selling 200 for the month.  I'm fairly excited since this is the first month I've sold over 100.  I haven't had one day without at least one sale in the past 3 weeks, which is also new for me and really exciting!

Editied:  Just sold one.  That makes 200 for the month of April.  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone. I am so happy for all of the good news here.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

2001 A Book Odyssey. Just sold my 2001st book.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Red Adept Reviews awarded five stars to my novel _Flaming Dove_.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Also: _The Gods of Dream_ is featured today on Pixel of Ink!


----------



## Mark Adair

I'm celebrating the success of my suspense/thriller, The Father's Child. April sales set another monthly record! Thanks to everyone who picked up a copy and to all of you who have helped me along the way. I appreciate you, very much. 

Mark


----------



## Bob Mayer

At Who Dares Wins Publishing we broke the 1,000 sold mark on UK Amazon.  We've got 8 books in the top 100 in their US Amazon categories.  And I got the rights back to my 1.4 million paperback sold Area 51 series and am ready to get the first book out on Kindle next week!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

My books are in the Kindle store at last! Off to a good start on Amazon UK - bouncing in and out of the Top 100 for Hist Fic, and I have my first review - a five-star from a Top 1000 reviewer.


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm excited to say on Goodreads, I noticed The Kindness had a new 2 and 4 star rating!  Woot!


----------



## daveconifer

julieannfelicity said:


> I'm excited to say on Goodreads, I noticed The Kindness had a new 2 and 4 star rating!  Woot!


Way to go, Julie Ann! How's the Heaven book going?

::::::::::::::::::::::::

As of today I've sold 150 books a day for 50 days in a row...


----------



## Travis haselton

havin a baby, and gettin started on the new short in my series, after this I will make it all available in a paperback.


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

April has been a great month... Celebrated 10 years of marriage with the wife, had a baby boy, and my book hit the 1000th sale for both paperback and ebook combined.


----------



## Jack Wallen

Not only is I Zombie I back up for sale (with a better cover even), I am waiting for Create Space proofs for both of my currently published books!


----------



## 41419

I'm uploading my first e-book today, 2 short stories packaged together - to be followed by another next week.

Very exciting, but what's even more exciting is looking forward to a REAL reason to celebrate - my first sale!

I love reading all these success stories. Inspirational.

Thank you all for sharing,

Dave


----------



## julieannfelicity

daveconifer said:


> As of today I've sold 150 books a day for 50 days in a row...


*Jaw drop* WOW!!!! That's fantastic! Congratulations!!!

(From Heaven is still coming along, slowly. Almost done with chapter 10, heading for chapter 11. Have an outline now so I know what to follow, and posted my muses to my author page so everyone can see what I was trying to convey, . Thanks for asking!)


----------



## Michelle Muto

I am ONE sale away from tripling last month's US Amazon sales.

WHOO HOO!


----------



## Andrew Neudecker

modwitch said:


> Holy cows.
> 
> Congrats on the new baby, Andrew! And on the other things, too .
> 
> A Modern Witch is taking a serious run today at hitting 1,000 sold in April. It sold 7 copies on Apr1.


Thank you, congrats to you, too!


----------



## kcmay

April has been awesome -- 2500 sales and my 2nd consecutive month over 2000. Plus, readers have been showering my SFF books with love the last few days: 3 new reviews of Kinshield (all 5 stars) and 2 new reviews of Venom (also both 5 stars - 1 in the UK, 1 in the US). I appreciate all my readers, but it's truly a wonderful feeling to know that at least some of them appreciate my writing!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Daniel Arenson said:


> Also: _The Gods of Dream_ is featured today on Pixel of Ink!


Gosh, Daniel, you're tearing up the screen today! Congratulations!

And Bob, congrats on your quick start out of the blocks.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Dave - that's huge!  You're certainly staying the course.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

I got a new toy...


----------



## deanfromaustralia

Awesome Car!!

I just received word of another review of The Hambledown Dream - this time from "The Minding Spot".

To thank Wendy, I'm offering one lucky reader the chance to win a "signed" digital copy of The Hambledown Dream. All you have to do is drop by the review, post a comment and I'll select a reader/poster at random to receive a copy in the format of their choice. The competition is open until Wednesday May 4th so don't miss out.


----------



## 16205

Congratulations to everyone! 

David:  Holy mother of awesome--that's a nice car.

The other David:  Wow!

As for me: I'm finally in the last 30 pages or so of edit #3 for my WIP. It's almost ready for beta readers.

And Bound by Blood received two new 5-star reviews and one 4-star that totally made my week on Goodreads.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Lots of great news! So happy for everyone.

As for us, we've finally had our first 100 sales month!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Half-Orc said:


> I got a new toy...


I hope you're going to call it the Snookimoble!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

J. Carson Black said:


> I hope you're going to call it the Snookimoble!


Hah!


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats, Matt and Steph! That is a big milestone to hurdle!

Congrats on the new ride, David. What's the personalized plate gonna say?


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

J.M. Pierce said:


> Congrats, Matt and Steph! That is a big milestone to hurdle!
> 
> Congrats on the new ride, David. What's the personalized plate gonna say?


....

I may have to name my car "Harruq"....


----------



## Miriam Minger

Two of my historical/adventure romances, SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and WILD ANGEL, continue their run in Amazon's Top 100 lists for historical romance! A huge thank you to all of my new readers--and don't miss the exciting sequels, MY RUNAWAY HEART and WILD ROSES.

Today is a special day, too.  Happy May Day, everyone! For the entire lusty month of May, I'm pleased to announce that THE PAGAN'S PRIZE is 99 cents!

Originally published by Jove Books and named the Best Medieval Historical Romance of the Year by Romantic Times, The Pagan's Prize is the impassioned story of Rurik and Zora:

The bold Viking warrior Rurik traveled alone on a mission of conquest. But along the way a golden-haired captive inflamed him with longing. He took up his sword to defend her...then swore to claim her for his own.

A beautful princess betrayed by treachery, Zora spurned the powerful man who held her prisoner and vowed never to yield. He had been sent as a spy to pave the way for her people's surrender. But his furious hunger for her heated touch--and her aching need for his burning caress--led to a fiery passion that was a greater prize than any kingdom.



"Another fine example of Ms. Minger's amazing talent. I thoroughly enjoyed it!"~New York Times bestselling author Johanna Lindsey

Happy reading!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

My Norse tale THE KIND GODS, which has been getting thousands of downloads at Smashwords, was published today in Issue #429 of Bewildering Stories. 

Home page: http://www.bewilderingstories.com/
Story: http://www.bewilderingstories.com/issue429/kind_gods.html


----------



## R. M. Reed

I hope to be back here before this week is over announcing the debut of "MAMA." Stay tuned.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I received my first ebook payment ever. $13.26 from Smashwords. Yay! Okay, obviously not buying a new car, but it's money I didn't have before.


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Hello Readers and Writers Everywhere!

Shaina, over at https://indiebookslist.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/black-white-by-nikki-lynn-justice is featuring Black & White, my romantic suspense/legal thriller today (Tuesday, May 3)! It's gonna be good. Indie Books List is a really cool site with lots of excerpts posted. She has included an excerpt from my book as well.

Best of all, Black & White is still on sale for only 99 cents. Last week it climbed to #49 in the Kindle Store, #52 in the Romantic Suspense category, and #79 in the Action Adventure category! I'm thinking that is nothing short of amazing.

To top it all off, when I count everything from everywhere, sales passed 1000 (1037 to be exact) last month!

So I'm celebrating!

H.E.A.'s Forever!


----------



## Daniel Pyle

After several delays, _Freeze_ is finally out! I'm really excited about this one.


----------



## ASparrow

It's startling for me to get any of my books reviewed ... period.  But here's a nice one from B&N on what I consider my worst novel -- Lethe:

"What a gem! I got this on a whim and was enchanted with the very first sentence! It makes me think of Lovecraft in a way with its style. Very nice find, hope to find more!"


----------



## jnfr

What a great review! You must be tickled.

Love all these happy stories, and I am about to join in. I published my first e-short story at Smashwords last night, and it's in process for Kindle and PubIt (though I'm a bit concerned about the Kindle formatting, but then I've been obsessing over formatting for days).

It's been a lot of work revising, doing art, plus the obsessing takes a lot of time, but I'm really excited to have my feet in the pool at last.


----------



## ASparrow

jnfr said:


> What a great review! You must be tickled.
> 
> Love all these happy stories, and I am about to join in. I published my first e-short story at Smashwords last night, and it's in process for Kindle and PubIt (though I'm a bit concerned about the Kindle formatting, but then I've been obsessing over formatting for days).
> 
> It's been a lot of work revising, doing art, plus the obsessing takes a lot of time, but I'm really excited to have my feet in the pool at last.


Good luck! It's a lot of fun having people find and read your work.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Sold my first two books on Amazon.de  Woohoo!


----------



## DDScott

Talk about a huge Happy Hour in D. D. Scott-ville...oh yeahhhh!

I just learned from Steve Windwalker of Kindle Nation Daily that BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS is one of the Top 10 Mother's Day Books on Kindle Nation Daily!

Here's the scoop:

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/mothers-day-spotlight-its-always-mothers-day-in-kindle-nation-but-we-wouldnt-want-to-let-it-go-by-without-shining-a-light-on-10-great-reads-for-99-cents-each/

And congrats to my friends Indie Epub Superstars L.C. Evans, Karen Cantwell, Ruth Harris, Monique Martin, Cathy Wiley, LJ Sellers, Annette Mackey, Kathyrn Shay, and Rachel Howzell for also making the list!!!

And thanks to all you Kindle Nation Daily readers!!! Hugs and Luv and Virtual Drinks Are On Me Tonight!!!


----------



## R. M. Reed

R. Reed said:


> I hope to be back here before this week is over announcing the debut of "MAMA." Stay tuned.


And here I am! Mama should be live tomorrow.
To Arthur Slade: You're doing better than me. Smashwords has yet to pay me anything.


----------



## lstrange

In the past couple of weeks I have had a new book released (One Week-Captiva Press), received three new good reviews from different sites for My Love Eternal (as well as 2 five-star reviews for the same book at Goodreads) and have finished up the edits on three other projects. All in all a great writing phase for me.

Oh, and am still in the running for a finalist spot in a screenplay contest I entered. 

Best to everyone on all their endeavors.

Liz


----------



## Dawn Judd

Ok, completely not book related, but I'm excited and it is a reason to celebrate!  I just got my motorcycle permit today!  So I will be spending the weekend not writing.  (at least not during the day! LOL)


----------



## jnfr

Vroom, vroom!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Congrats to everyone on their good news. Mine is a great review from Wendy Hines of Minding Spot.

"Where Dreams Are Born is a captivating, heart-wrenching story of love, loss and hope.  The characters are realistic, the plot tight and compelling.  A winning story of coming to terms that loving someone requires a leap of faith sometimes and that dreams can come true, even from the least expected places.  A stellar read!"

Joyce


----------



## 40977

No new car, but I did get a new five star review of *Pub Speak* at Bookvisions!

"Pub Speak is the perfect handbook for those who need to navigate the publishing business. Whether you are a new author or just someone who wants to understand publishing, this dictionary is a great source for terms used in the industry."

Woohoo! **Drives off in my Hyundai**


----------



## bnapier

It may seem small to some of the mega-sellers on the board, but my novel The Masks of Our Fathers has cracked the top 100 in the Kindle store within its genre for the second time in 2 weeks!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

*plug your ears*

Big *SQUEEEEEE!!!!* _Isabeau_ is the Silver Medalist in the 2011 IPPY Awards (Independent Publisher Book Awards) for Historical Fiction!

Here's the complete list of winners: http://bit.ly/llL02x

_Isabeau_ has also remained in the Top 100 for Historical Fiction on Kindle for the past two months. It currently sits at #56 there with an overall ranking of #1700.


----------



## julieannfelicity

Ok - I can die happy now! The Kindness of Strangers has 1000 readers now and just a week shy of it's 1 year anniversary! So excited!!!


----------



## Bailey Bristol

I've been watching *LOVE WILL FOLLOW* climb from 10,000 Kindle ranking the first of April into the 5,000's, and today...today...today! it hit 2,745 and is #89 historical romantic suspense on Kindle!!! What a Mother's Day weekend this is turning out to be. Sigh. Life is good.

*99 cents on Amazon*


----------



## JRainey

I just got a 4.5/5 star review for These Hellish Happenings on the blog I <3 Reading!  Nice thing to wake up to. http://bit.ly/m6BN2J


----------



## R. M. Reed

Five Mamas in two days, and five Halloween Skys this month, plus a Powers vs. Power. That puts me at a number too high to count on your fingers and it's only the 8th of the month!


----------



## Linda Acaster

Got a 5* review from a US Amazon reader for 'Beneath The Shining Mountains' - who loved it. Yay!


----------



## 41419

I sold 50 copies in my first 4 days on sale!

For a short story!

I'm still in the Kindle Top 100 Short Stories!

I got three reviews - all 4 stars (and one 4 star on Goodreads)!

I'm having fun!


----------



## Bob Mayer

Over 2,500 sold by the 8th.  We'll break 10k this month easily and more


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I got a jaw-dropping, heart-stopping 5 star review from Maureen Gill on her Windy City Author Blog

Plus all 3 of my knitting books are in the top 100 knitting books on Kindle.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I sold a Mama on Smashwords. If this keeps up, SW may actually pay me something someday. I had to re-submit my file because I forgot they need specific wording on the copyright page, so the Meatgrinder is grinding again. The person who bought it has a perfectly readable version, though.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Wow.  I just sold 10,031 copies of THE SHOP in 8 days--that's my total for the month so far.  I'm absolutely gobsmacked!


----------



## Mark Adair

J. Carson Black said:


> Wow. I just sold 10,031 copies of THE SHOP in 8 days--that's my total for the month so far. I'm absolutely gobsmacked!


Wow! Good for you!


----------



## Mark Adair

Received an email from someone who just purchased a Kindle and wanted me to know that her first book purchased was The Father's Child!


----------



## William Meikle

20th wedding anniversary today -- all writing activities are irrelevant weighed against that


----------



## docnoir

Excited to have sold 130 copies of YELLOW MEDICINE in the past two and a half weeks.

Also, *thrilled* to have two of my favorite novelists, Roger Smith and J.D. Rhoades, give it 5 star reviews!

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Medicine/dp/B004XWQ0DC/


----------



## jessepet

My reason to celebrate today: Canada's Globe and Mail did a telephone interview with me about ebooks and indie publishing, especially in the romance genre! Hopefully I represented well...


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

I just Finished, Finished (editing, proofreading, as in DONE) book three of my very first TRILOGY!!!! The story came together amazingly and I am over the moon with excitement right now! Can't wait to see it out there with the other two, getting sales!!!!  It's been a long time coming!!!


----------



## div

Had a very successful business trip to Kuwait by way of Istanbul!!  Hopefully it opens more doors for me!!!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My new epic fantasy novel _Blood of Requiem_ is featured on the blog "Two Ends of a Pen". Take a look.


----------



## DDScott

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - and another 99 Cent Ebook - is here!!!*

Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King.



And to help celebrate its release, I'm givin' y'all the chance to talk everything you want and need to know about all-things-Ebook-formatting with my Go-To Format Guy Rob Siders of 52 Novels.

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-rob-siders-of-52-novels-my-go-to-ebook-format-guy


----------



## julieannfelicity

I've been so nervous since I gave away a few copies of _The Kindness of Strangers_; afraid I was going to receive some horrible reviews or comments. Much to my surprise this evening I received a really sweet comment on my FB author's page:



> Just finished reading your novel The Kindness of Strangers. I read it in 4 days and it was fantastic. Thank you so much for the copy and I look forward to reading more of your work in the future.


  I can smile for the rest of the week now!


----------



## Cathymw

I just typed "The End" on the first draft of my second novel.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Been awhile since I've been here... but I'm approaching a few sales milestones.

Turning Back The Clock is ONE COPY away from 500 sold.
A Galaxy At War is three copies away from 400 sold.
And Model Agent is five copies from 400 sold. And MA has only been out for nearly three months, compared to the other two. So yeah.

I received the beta notes for Rogue Agent, Model Agent's sequel, last night. And I'm in the process of coming up with ideas for the third Agent book.


----------



## traceya

I did it, it's done - Slade's Destiny, the final of The Witchcraft Wars is finished and up and running.  I thought I'd be sad to say goodbye but I was just so proud of the finished product I haven't been able to stop smiling since I pushed go - course now I just have to get someone to buy it lol.

Thanks again to Ronnell for creating such incredible covers.

Now I'm taking a week off before getting back to work on my two new WIP's - then I'll have to decide which one to publish first lol    

Anyway all the virtual drinks are on me,
Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Congratulations, Tracey! That's a great achievement. May it go wonderfully well.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats, Tracey!

A Shadow's Light is featured on E-reader News Today and has been keeping up with sales for Failing Test. I even received some fan mail yesterday telling me that she thought ASL was even better than FT. Nice. 

J.M.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I did my very first interview as a writer over at indiereads.net. Good fun had by all.


----------



## R. M. Reed

After struggling with the code for a while, I got Mama into my sig. Hey, it's not much but I'm happy about it.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett

*I'm excited* because I'm selling more books~! The Pearl Savage is almost done and I can work on book #2 in the Death Series toward completion...what's not to love? And...I have all you guys out there supporting me and everyone else; it's all good!


----------



## Dawn Judd

I'm at 499 books sold.  Just one more to 500.  Woohoo!!!


----------



## Guest

My new tv.  Samsung CES 2011.  It has no edge.

I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

I'm grateful for a string of great luck that sent my book, The Righteous, climbing from 4 copies sold on February 15 all the way to 1,067 copies sold on April 17, when it hit the top 20 in the overall Kindle store. Since that high water mark, it has been gradually slipping and looks like today or tomorrow might be the last day in the top 100. While it will be disappointing to see it fall out, it has been ranked in the top 100 for forty straight days now. I may never again have a book in the top 100, and so I want to celebrate a little tonight, rather than feel glum thinking about what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Stefanswit

I'd like to drink a toast to everyone who has written a marketable book. Congrats on a stellar achievement.


----------



## JRainey

Congrats to everyone on here (especially oliewankanobe with that new TV )!

I'm posting because once I click "post"... I will officially hit 500 posts... and be Arthur Conan Doyle.

This is a very exciting day for me.


----------



## Remi Michaud

I'm excited because my book, The Path of the Sword, is exceeding my goals. I released it on the 2nd of April. For April, I sold 9 copies. Not great, but not terrible for a complete unknown. My goal then for May was double that. I figured eighteen copies was a realistic target.

Instead, as of now, 12:16 am on the 15th of May, I'm already at 23! Woohoo!
*Pats self on back*

I also celebrate your milestones and achievements. I can't raise a glass for every one (my wife would kill me if I came to bed that soused). Way to go all of us!

P.S. I want a TV with no edge!


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer

An Uncertain Refuge, a suspense novel set on the Oregon coast, just went "live" on Kindle! I'm so excited I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## Rai Aren

I love this thread! It's so fun to read all these positive posts about people's success, whatever level that is. It inspires me & I'm so happy for everyone!

I'm having my best sales month evah!! That's my reason to celebrate. I'm a happy scribe    Thinking about all those readers honoring our work by spending their hard earned $$ on our creative efforts, our labors of love, is something to be so grateful for...

Succeed on, my friends!

~Rai


----------



## Rai Aren

Carolyn J. Rose said:


> An Uncertain Refuge, a suspense novel set on the Oregon coast, just went "live" on Kindle! I'm so excited I may not sleep tonight.


Yaay! A very exciting time! Wishing you great success, Carolyn!

~Rai


----------



## Katherine Pine

Today was an amazing day. I got 6,000 words written, I'm all caught up with my "indie book tagging," and I've sold over 100 books on Amazon. Self publishing was probably the best decision I ever made concerning my writing. I have something to celebrate every day and, more importantly, every day I'm excited to write.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

_Courtesan's_ royalties just reached $2500. I figure that's about the most I could have figured on for an advance, had it been picked up 'traditionally'. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Davidjb

Celebrating!! Just finished first draft of a new novel, Drachar's Demons. Feels great. Took 5 months compared to Prophecy of the Kings trilogy which took 4 years!

Drachar's Demons is a prequel to Prophecy of the Kings and tells how the prophecy comes about and Drachar's rise to power.

Long slog now editing it and getting it edited.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Last night I celebrated the fifth anniversary of my death and revival after two weeks in the CICU. I call it my "re-birthday." So I'm either 50 or 5, take your pick!


----------



## DDScott

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - which released this past Wednesday (5/11), received its first Amazon rating and review...and it's a 5-Star!*

Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King.



Thanks sooo very much to Reader Ann for sharin' your THUG GUARD luuuvvv!

Raising my glass and toastin' y'all for all your reasons for celebration too! We rock!!! Cheers all-around!!!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Yet another great review of Lovers and Beloveds. The bad one HAS to be out there somewhere. At this rate everyone's going to think I'm friends with every reviewer of indie books on the planet. I needed the boost; I'm having a down day.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I received my first review on the UK Amazon store today - it was a 5 star review and it was perhaps one of the most considered and comprehensive reviews I've yet received for my novel.

I feel very humbled.


----------



## J. Carson Black

THE DEVIL'S HOUR just made it onto the caboose of the Kindle Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store.  And promptly fell off.  Climbed back on again.  Fell off.  On. Off.  Current ranking: #101, residing in the "Where are they now?" file.


----------



## 13500

^^Congrats, J.Carson Black. That is wonderful.^^

_A Whisper to a Scream_ just received a great review on BN. 4 out of 5 stars.

"I think just about all women can relate to this book on some level. Stay-at-home mom, wanna be mom, struggling with fertility problems....covers it all. The story is centered around the struggles and life of a Stay at home Mom and the decisions that she has made in the interest of her family and how it has impacted who she is as a person. It also centers around a woman who has wanted nothing more than to have a child since she was a child, but has put it on the back burner in order to get all things in place first. Full of emotion....from laughs to tears. Was suprised at the ending. Very good for the price and it's also a full legnth piece....not one of those short ones."


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

_Mud and Gold_ made it into the top 1,000! Currently #859. And all three non-free books are in the top 100 of historical fiction.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I published my very first short story about a month ago, and Alain Gomez gave it a very nice (and insightful as to how it's different from most short stories) review on her blog today.

http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/

Also, as of the end of April, total sales for my first 14 months as an indie passed 15,000 in style, and that's without knowing figures from Smashwords distributors for March and April. More than half (8,000+) of those sales are of my western historical romance, _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold._


----------



## Dave Dykema

I got my first review on Amazon UK this week. Finally. It was a great feeling to get some recognition. Four stars to boot!

"I really enjoyed this book. It's written in a very tight, sparse style and kept me gripped until the end, which is not something I can often claim."


----------



## proofnow

I love hearing all of this positive feedback! Way to go, everyone!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hello everyone, I have reason to celebrate, but where to begin, lol. I have had a lot of bad luck with a publisher for a year and a half now (sitting on my books) so self-published the three at the bottom of my thread. They have done well, but this month has been my most successful month with the release of my romance suspense novel, Five Days Notice. For a second month running they have out solded my published novels (I don't promote those ones.) and two have got into the top 110... not 100, DOH! but close enough to pat myself on the back. All in all. A great month so far. I feel very lucky. If i could bag the luck I would pass it around. I hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## 40977

Effie At The Wedding got her fourth 5 star review on Amazon (US) today, making her just one 5'er away from submission to Daily Cheap Reads. Woot!


----------



## soyfrank

Tonight I'm celebrating the fact that I'm almost finished with my second book for kindle...should be posted in June. Yay!


----------



## Guest

I'm very close to finishing the fourth book. Will release it in the fall. It's a sequel to BBEM. Think fans of that book should enjoy it.


----------



## div

I uploaded my second book _White Cells_ to Amazon's DTP and to Smashwords today!!!


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I woke up this morning to find, Five Days Notice, sitting just outside the top 100 on Kindle U.K. It is the third time it has almost broke into the top 100, lol. So I am very happy. A nice way to start my day.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Just got quotes in Forbes in an article on self-publishing and backlist
http://blogs.forbes.com/booked/2011/05/18/is-there-gold-in-your-backlist-self-publish-and-find-out/#respond


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Bob Mayer said:


> Just got quotes in Forbes in an article on self-publishing and backlist
> http://blogs.forbes.com/booked/2011/05/18/is-there-gold-in-your-backlist-self-publish-and-find-out/#respond


Congrats!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Philip Chen said:


> I just sold my 2,000th book across all platforms (including giveaways from Smashwords)!


Congratulations! That's impressive. I have a question for you. I'm thinking of giving gift cards for my upcoming novel release, hoping to get a few people to read it and post reviews. I've done this with Kindle, but do you know if there's a way to gift a Nook Book? It seems as though you can only give a gift card that's worth at least $10.00 and my Nookbook is $2.99

BTW, I am not on Smashwords.


----------



## Guest

I just wrote the first few pages of my sequel. What a joyful feeling to know that I still can tap into that cold, dark river (I finished the first novel back in 2003 and only last month decided to publish it).


----------



## jnfr

Dave, that is a great review! You must be thrilled.


----------



## philvan

Had a total dry period almost since Christmas, with no inspiration, no writing, total blahness; then a couple of days ago I brushed the dust n cobwebs off my 2010 NanoWrimo effort, turned it into a 13,000 word novella and published it on s --- words - you know, the Competition. Then yesterday I uploaded it on the DTP for Kindle, and it will be available tomorrow, probably. All good stuff & cause for celebration, but better yet, my first sale in months for In the Valley Stories sometime yesterday. Coincidence? I think Not.
So here i am, only slightly bleary-eyed and semi-bushy-tailed & back at this writer thing. Whoop whoop, what?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

philvan said:


> and published it on s --- words - you know, the Competition.


Actually, you can say Smashwords here. It isn't 'the Competition'. This is Kindleboards and we can buy books for our Kindles on Smashwords, too.

Congrats on your book.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I guess putting out a new book does add to sales, I am having my best month ever. Now, my best month is anyone else's worst, but I gotta get my celebrations where I can. Strangely, my horror collection that has been out since last fall is outselling the new book. Or not so strangely, the collection had a so-so review on Big Al's this week and the novel has no reviews yet. Anyway, a quiet woo-hoo for small but increasing sales.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I am very happy to celebrate that my romance suspense novel, Five Days Notice, broke into the kindle top 100 for romantic suspense. I am over the moon.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Today's feedback from my toughest editor/critic, on my revisions to the first 20% of my novel:

"You've improved the story massively - much more action, tighter POV, and consequently more reader involvement ... Your combat scenes are also much better ... The [new] scene is particularly strong ... All your work and research is paying off. Congratulations."


----------



## Pamela

Midnight Reflections was ENT Book of The Day

I'm really excited because there have been lots of sales.

Here's the link: http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-midnight-reflections/675492/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just finished giving ROGUE AGENT its final read-through. Hopefully publishing within the week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And TURNING BACK THE CLOCK just sold its 500th copy.


----------



## sinclairbrowning

I'm thrilled because I just discovered a 5 star review for my book, Bobby Bad, from a former child abuse and homicide prosector!


----------



## jnfr

Love all the progress and success stories! Good happies for everyone.

I took a deep breath and actually submitted my short story for review by a blog that reviews shorts. It was really scary to do and I feel a little queasy about it. But I'm just going to have to get used to feeling queasy I guess.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Wow! Just sold my first ebook on Amazon Germany. Some bright soul bought a copy of "Torc of Moonlight". Thank you sir, madam, whoever...


----------



## kcmay

Today I sold the 1000th copy of Kinshield for the month! I've sold > 1000 books in a month across multiple titles before, but this is the first month I've done it for a single book. Kinshield also received its 25th 5-star review this week. Currently it's #1 in 3 categories in Amazon UK. 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #281 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fairy Tales
    #1 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic
    #1 in Books > Fiction > Myths & Fairy Tales

and

    #3 in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Wow, congratulations on the great landmark and the amazing rankings.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda

Yet another fantastic review for my novel "Lovers and Beloveds"--this time from Frida Fantastic Indie Speculative Fiction Reviews. Four of five stars, called my writing "lush and beautiful" and said it was an "intelligent, insightful and beautiful" book.  Definitely a boost.


----------



## PMartelly

Just finished writing a scene I am pretty darn proud of. whoo!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

After following some advice from a lot of folks here on the boards, I decided to check in on my "tags" from Amazon and this is what I saw! Now, remember, that I still have no idea how many books I'm selling due to I haven't received my first sales report yet and it's driving me crazy! So after constantly checking on my rankings in nook and kindle, this is the what kindle produced:

Tag
Rock and Roll: #1 spot
Paranormal: #74 spot, (moving up from #77)
Underworld: #2 spot.

Do these rankings mean that I'm selling that many or that nobody else is? Or is it just from the amount of people who tagged my book?

Please help.

Nicholas.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My new novel, _Blood of Requiem_, just sold its 100th copy.


----------



## Miriam Minger

WILD ANGEL has made it to Amazon's Top 10 for historical romance!! Thank you so much to all of my new readers and those enjoying my books the second time around as ebooks. SECRETS OF MIDNIGHT and THE PAGAN'S PRIZE are not far behind in Amazon's Top 100 for historical romance--and all 3 are on sale for 99 cents!

Miriam Minger


----------



## A. S. Warwick

One of my short stories, The Pit, got reviewed over on Alain Gomez's site, Book Brouhaha - and I'm rather chuffed about it, given it comes from our resident short story fanatic.


----------



## Tonya

My first week of my indie debut novel, Carpe Bead 'em, I made it on an Amazon bestseller list!! CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## div

My second novel, White Cells, is out and is selling very well in it's first week!!!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Got a wonderful new 5-star review on Amazon: _Reining In is the best vampire book I have ever read. I love that the characters in this book have so much feeling for one another. You do not ever find a vampire book that gives you a feeling of peace and love and this book did that for me.

I also think that this book would make a wonderful movie!!! _


----------



## PMartelly

Last night I reached 40,000 words of fully edited manuscript in my 65,000 word novel.
Almost done with editing/rewriting. Whoo!


----------



## Mark Adair

Hey guys, just notifed by KindlenNation that The Father's Child is the Kindle ebook of the Day! Please spread the word!

#Kindle eBook of the Day #TheFathersChild - John Truman vs The New Dawn. @markadairauthor http://bit.ly/AdairTFC #suspense #thriller PLZ RT


----------



## daveconifer

Mark Adair said:


> Hey guys, just notifed by KindlenNation that The Father's Child is the Kindle ebook of the Day! Please spread the word!
> 
> #Kindle eBook of the Day #TheFathersChild - John Truman vs The New Dawn. @markadairauthor http://bit.ly/AdairTFC #suspense #thriller PLZ RT


Good luck, Mark. I'm glad to see you and your book succeeding because you are a cool cat. I read it a few months ago and thought it was fantastic...


----------



## Mark Adair

daveconifer said:


> Good luck, Mark. I'm glad to see you and your book succeeding because you are a cool cat. I read it a few months ago and thought it was fantastic...


Hi Dave. Great to hear from you, man! Thanks for the kind words. It's going great so far - creeping up near the top 1500 overall! Very happy with it. How's your Sunday going?


----------



## J. Carson Black

I'm amazed and heartened by all the good news here.  It looks to me like there are plenty of good things happening on KB, and plenty to go around!  Congrats, Tawny, on that stellar review. The best vampire book ever?  Me, I'd tuck that under my pillow and smile myself to sleep.


----------



## J. Carson Black

A.S. Warwick -  I love your covers.


----------



## Mark Adair

Mark Adair said:


> Hi Dave. Great to hear from you, man! Thanks for the kind words. It's going great so far - creeping up near the top 1500 overall! Very happy with it. How's your Sunday going?


Just made into the Top 10 on Amazon's bestseller techno-thrillers! #7 last time I checked. May not last for long but so great to see!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/bestsellers/books/10497/ref=pd_zg_hrsr_b_2_4_last


----------



## Alex Sinclair

My Samurai Romance, Under The Midnight Sky, has climbed into the Kindle U.K top 100 for Romantic Suspense. Yay! That is two top 100 books in a week. I didn't think i could ever be that lucky. Time for the wine, lol.


----------



## Mark Adair

Alex Sinclair said:


> My Samurai Romance, Under The Midnight Sky, has climbed into the Kindle U.K top 100 for Romantic Suspense. Yay! That is two top 100 books in a week. I didn't think i could ever be that lucky. Time for the wine, lol.


Well done, Alex! I'll join you with the wine if you don't mind.


----------



## daveconifer

J. Carson Black said:


> Me, I'd tuck that under my pillow and smile myself to sleep.


Man, that's solid in every way, I've got to start reading me some J. Carson Black...


----------



## PMartelly

Daniel Arenson said:


> My new novel, _Blood of Requiem_, just sold its 100th copy.


I actually saw it posted on Amanda's blog... 
The cover looks amazing! I'm a huge Eragon (Inheritance Cycle) fan and when I saw your cover, I fell in love. haha =D


----------



## Doug DePew

I just got the first pay-back from Craigslist ads! 

I think it was on here that I learned about them...I just never thought about it before. They will only let you put so many at a time, so I spread them around. Anyway, I just had a German contact me from a Craigslist ad I ran in Heidelberg a couple weeks ago. He wants the book! I had to run it through a translator, but that's what he told me. He said he'd pay through paypal or send me a check, but he wants the book. I wrote a response in German and sent him back a link to Amazon.de, and hopefully this'll be my first break into the German market. 

That's my reason to celebrate today because Germany should be a good market for my book.


----------



## Alex Sinclair

> Well done, Alex! I'll join you with the wine if you don't mind.


lol, seeing as we all have reasons to celebrate... wine for everyone! lol


----------



## Mark Adair

Alex Sinclair said:


> lol, seeing as we all have reasons to celebrate... wine for everyone! lol


To much more success! Cheers!


----------



## bnapier

My novel The Masks of Our Fathers received a nice unprompted and unexpected review. You can check it out a here:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R28GIEQHHHK6BN/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R28GIEQHHHK6BN


----------



## A. S. Warwick

J. Carson Black said:


> A.S. Warwick - I love your covers.


Thanks - they are actually just self made filler covers until such time as I can afford to get some professional ones made.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Seemingly from out of nowhere, my novel, Pelgraff, rocketed up in the standing to come to rest at a respectable 1,343! Not only that, it ranked No. 6 in Science Fiction/Adventure! Number 6 [I am not a number I am a SF Book?] I could barely believe my eyes, but I took a screen-shot to prove it.

Okay, ya gots me. It's in Amazon.de and I sold 1 (one) copy. Nonetheless, my BBoS is well and truly gone in Deutschland!


----------



## geoffthomas

D.A. Boulter said:


> Seemingly from out of nowhere, my novel, Pelgraff, rocketed up in the standing to come to rest at a respectable 1,343! Not only that, it ranked No. 6 in Science Fiction/Adventure! Number 6 [I am not a number I am a SF Book?] I could barely believe my eyes, but I took a screen-shot to prove it.
> 
> Okay, ya gots me. It's in Amazon.de and I sold 1 (one) copy. Nonetheless, my BBoS is well and truly gone in Deutschland!


Glad to hear that Pelgraff is selling so well.
It is a terrific book.
Congratulations.

Just sayin......


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Congratulations on the great ranking! I would be over the moon with that, lol.


----------



## Dawn Judd

My book was finally approved for the premium catalog and I did all the formatting myself.  I'm so proud of me. LOL.  Seriously, I let it sit for over a year because I was afraid to tackle it.


----------



## R. M. Reed

My sales numbers haven't changed in over two weeks, until today when I sold a "Mama" in the U.K,. thus banishing the U.K. BBoS for a few days until June starts.

A little later: Thanks to the magic of Facebook and a group called Readers and Writers, I know the name of the U.K. buyer. It's a little weird to me still to be in such easy contact with people around the world.


----------



## DDScott

Good Mornin', All!

*THUG GUARD - Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries - is making its Kindle Nation Daily Debut today!!!*

http://kindlenationdaily.com/2011/05/knd-kindle-free-book-alert-thursday-may-26-ten-10-brand-new-freebies-this-morning-plus-think-the-rachel-zoe-project-meets-bond-james-bond-and-a-madoff-style-ponzi-scheming-king-and-you

I'm beyond over the moon to be back at KND!!!

Waving atchya, KND Readers and Fans!

And welcome to my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Books Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in Cozy Mystery cozy...and where your Bootscootin' Mom Squad has now morphed into a blue-haired version of Charlie's Angels.

Happy Reading!!!

Drinks are on me today!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## Holly B

My husband's book "My Name Is Joe" received a 5-star rating on Goodreads yesterday from someone halfway around the globe!! That really put us both over the moon. 

"Joe" has been a bit of a tough sell...I mean you really have to be in the mood to read about a middle-aged guy who learns he is terminal and how the news impacts him and what he does next. It's not exactly light and fluffy with unicorns and rainbows. But it packs a punch and it's hitting the right heartstring, and that is probably the best validation a writer can have. This couldn't have come at a better time, either, as he is delving into his next project.

A round of shots for everyone!


----------



## Doug DePew

I finally sold in Germany!! 

One of my big goals with my book from the beginning was to get it selling in Germany. It's about my time as security for Pershing II nuclear missiles in Heilbronn, Germany in the '80s. We had tens of thousands of protestors around us at times. I'd love to get them buying tens of thousands of books! 

Anyway, I'm used to going to .de and seeing no rank. Today I clicked on it and saw that I'm #8900 or so overall in English books! I was ranked in three other categories as high as #6, but I didn't translate all of them. It was paperback that sold. I think I still have the BBoS on Kindle.de. 

I sold in Germany, though!!


----------



## bjm

First Book just came out. Had a long career in Business (Computers/IT), now can put Author on the resume.


----------



## 13500

Wow--congratulations, everyone. These are really great reasons to celebrate. 

My flash fiction story, "Sheep Boy," won an honorable mention in the WOW! Women on Writing 2011 Winter Flash Fiction Contest. I am pretty happy, especially since it was the first piece of flash I have written. 

Also, I hired an artist to design the new cover for Whisper and am working with a designer for the interior of the upcoming paperback. We are on target for next month's paperback release.

Not a bad week at all. 

Cheers, everyone!
Karen


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Got a good review from a tough reviewer. Any day when I beat 1984 by a star is a good day.


----------



## Amyshojai

Got an article pub'd in Huffington Post, with a link back to my Cutting Edge kindle book, yay! And...two more articles in the pipeline. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/amy-d-shojai-cabc/pets-lower-stress_b_867025.html


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

Check this out!!! Authors on Show (AOS) is a super-cool website, and has lots of really good books listed along with the first chapters and author bios. So you can just click then read and read...

My book, Black & White, is being featured over there today by Lorraine.

Here is the website: 
http://authorsonshow.com/lorraine-2

It's really nice when authors "in the know" extend a helping hand!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Just this minute, I sold my 30,000th THE SHOP for the month of May.

Amy - that is fantastic! Huffpo, no less! And so true. Well, except for our cat George. He's a bit of a jerk. He threatens to pee on everything, and sometimes our blood pressure goes _up._


----------



## Remi Michaud

J. Carson Black said:


> Just this minute, I sold my 30,000th THE SHOP for the month of May.


Wow. I was feeling quite good about myself until I read that. Way to go, Carson.

I'm feeling proud that as of about ten minutes ago, The Path of the Sword has sold 100 copies. Aw heck, I'm still happy; maybe in six months I'll be able to say I sold 30 000 copies in a month.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Remi Michaud said:


> Wow. I was feeling quite good about myself until I read that. Way to go, Carson.
> 
> I'm feeling proud that as of about ten minutes ago, The Path of the Sword has sold 100 copies. Aw heck, I'm still happy; maybe in six months I'll be able to say I sold 30 000 copies in a month.


Remi, in February I sold 135 books total. So you might want to adjust your expectations accordingly.


----------



## Remi Michaud

You ever thought about being a motivational writer?


----------



## J. Carson Black

Remi Michaud said:


> You ever thought about being a motivational writer?


----------



## nigel p bird

I only get my copy of Mystery Scene way after it's out in the States due to distance and the postal service.

Imagine how happy it made me to find DIRTY OLD TOWN http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Town-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004LROUDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1306581998&sr=8-1 reviewed there.

It's in issue 119 on page 54 and it says:

'Nigel Bird is a well-known blogger... but he's also an accomplished short-story writer, as evidenced by his ebook collection titled Dirty Old Town. ..They're dark and surprising and sometimes brutal.'

The good news if that tempts you to pick up a copy is that, if you do it over the next 4 days, any profits from Amazon sales (a third of my 69p/99c) will go to the Red Cross.

If you'd rather have it for free, go to http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/40287 and use the voucher code AW35A for 100% discount.

Thanks.

Hope you like it,

nigel


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Got a great 5/5 star review over on Amazon for the free 2 short story book - the first one from all the free downloads.


----------



## Guest

As of this morning my novellette, The Docks, went up on Smashwords with its new cover art. I didn't have high hopes for this, as it was pulp crime and everyone told me novellettes don't sell.

It just out-sold Fire Season for this month.    (To get it free, use this coupon this weekend for a 100% discount: AB96D)

Thanks to Razzle Dazzle for the great cover.


----------



## R. M. Reed

"Mama" is one sale away from selling...ten!
Ok, not much compared to many here, but one of the articles about how a book should do said that ten is good for the first month. And there are a few more days of the month so I bet I will make it. And if you count the first month as the first thirty days, not just the calendar month, there are six more days into June before the first month is over. So I am rationalizing myself into being happy.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Last month was my best month.  But that was with the Pixel of Ink promotion.  I'm about to double my sales for the month before that.  This weekend has been especially good.  I'm pretty happy to end the month this way.  I'm hoping the trend continues.  Seems like each month is better and better.


----------



## Bob Mayer

Right now sold over 11,000 US Kindle and 3,000 UK Kindle for May.  Atlantis is #3 in UK for science fiction right amongst Game of Thrones books.
and we still have 10 titles to upload, including the rest of my Area 51 series.


----------



## EliRey

Wow! Some of these numbers are astounding. I can only dream but I do have reason to celebrate on a smaller scale anyway. Just released the second in my romance series yesterday and exceeded my expectations. Both books are ranking around 6000 right now and I already got a 4 star review over on GoodReads.


----------



## RebeccaKnight

I love reading this thread.  It makes me dream big!  

My small celebrations are that I sold 30 of my short stories in the first month, got 8 reviews total, and am just about to release my debut novel this weekend!

Things are looking very positive  .  It feels good to really be doing this...


----------



## nigel p bird

http://www.crimeculture.com/21stC/interviews2011/white-bird.html

I get to interview Derringer Award Winner Dave White and to have him interview me back.

Amazing.


----------



## 41419

I just sold my 151st e-book in 26 days.

One title on-sale since May 4, the other since May 21. Both are 99c short stories 4000-5000 words each. 

Amazed.


----------



## nigel p bird

http://declanconner.com/lunch-break-interviews/

I've just been interviewed by Mr Lunch Break Fiction himself, Declan Conner.

Thanks Declan.

nigel


----------



## Doug DePew

Well, my expectations are a bit lower than some of the good news in this thread, but I just got my first actual customer comment on the Amazon message boards. I've had all kinds of people tell me they liked it in other venues and some good reviews, but not in a discussion. It was just a regular customer who read the book and decided to comment on it in an unrelated thread. 

That's a first for me! It was just somebody telling me in a thread that they read my book and liked it. He even hot-linked it! He said he found it "very informative and slightly distressing". He did like it, though.


----------



## RebeccaKnight

That's awesome, Doug!    That's like public fan mail!


----------



## Jud

Wow, these are awesome!  I'm still learning my way around this place so I just now found this thread. Major congrats to all the wonderful news.  

I guess I have two good news, I recieved my first customer review of my short story Wraith's Forest on the second day it was up at ARe.  A 5 star review too.

The second good news is that the book of my heart, Dragon Wish was released last week. Been waiting 2 years for it's release and I've been on cloud nine since then.


----------



## RebeccaKnight

EEEEEK!!!  

I just got my first sale on my first novel...  Crack the champagne!  You're all invited to have some!  

A small milestone, but the first of many!


----------



## R. M. Reed

All the monthly sales threads will appear tomorrow, but right now I am glad that I have ten sales of "Mama," (one in the U.K.) That's respectable for an unknown book in the month it is released, right? I plan to tell myself that it is.


----------



## Decon

nigel p bird said:


> http://declanconner.com/lunch-break-interviews/
> 
> I've just been interviewed by Mr Lunch Break Fiction himself, Declan Conner.
> 
> Thanks Declan.
> 
> nigel


You're welcome, the pleasure was mine.


----------



## Doug DePew

RebeccaKnight said:


> I just got my first sale on my first novel...


That's great, Rebecca!


----------



## RebeccaKnight

Thanks, Doug!    It was a thrilling day.


----------



## cidneyswanson

I pubbed this weekend, amidst a few sighs about sloooow sales, and when I looked this AM, there were 5 sales!!!!!  I think one was my son, but don't tell, b/c he's a seventeen year old boy, and the cover is a bit girl-oriented.  (Do you remember how badly all that mattered at that age??)  Anyway, I'm happy!


----------



## DDScott

*Yesterday - on our Memorial Day Holiday - I sold my 1000th Kindle Book for the month of May...putting me into the fantabulous Kindle 1000-Sales-a-Month Club!!!*

Here's the scoop on that superfab group:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/05/hello-kindle-1000-sales-month-club.html

Thank U, Kindle Readers and Fans!!!

I'm toastin' y'all! Cheers!!!

And...

*To Pay It Forward,

I kicked-off an initiative, on this Memorial Day Holiday Week, to Support Our Troops!* So c'mon over to my WG2E site, where I'm treatin' y'all or a friend (if you already have my BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS), plus the service man or woman of your choice, to a Free Kindle Copy of the book that started it all for me BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...where Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy...a romantic comedy with a chick lit, gone-country twist!!!

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/lets-support-our-troops-wg2e-style


----------



## Amy Corwin

I'm not in the 1K club yet, but I'm working my way up, steadily and surely.
Hit 200 for the month of May, now, for my book which just came out the last day of Feb. So far, each month it's continued to move forward, so I'm hoping slow-and-steady wins (or at least places in) the race.

And, I'm in the final (picky) stages of editing my next book, which I hope to release in late June/early July.

With each book, I'm hoping to gain a bit more ground. We'll see. I'm hesitant to even make any predictions for fear of hitting the wall!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I forgot to include Smashwords! I am used to getting only free downloads there, but Mama sold five, count 'em, 5, actual sales with money involved! that's fifteen in May, the month it was released. I think I can be pretty happy about that.


----------



## kcmay

In April, my best sales month ever, I sold 777 copies of The Kinshield Legacy across all vendors. May just blew it out of the water with 2013 sales, 1311 of which were Amazon US, and 677 were Amazon UK. This was my first month selling > 1000 of a single book. I'm pretty sure the surge in sales is owed to Game of Thrones on HBO.


----------



## keithdbz

Just got high praise from the Horror Fiction Review for my zombie-mash up of The Black Cat and the Ghoul. Check it out if you have a moment, just scroll down on the page a little. Now to ask them to post that review on Amazon.

http://thehorrorfictionreview.blogspot.com/2011/05/june-2010-reviews.html


----------



## Miriam Minger

Great sales during the lusty month of May!    Super thanks to all my new readers/fans.

Miriam Minger


----------



## R. M. Reed

May was my best ebook sales month ever, and I actually have a sale on the first of June so the brown bar is gone. If it seems my celebrations are always about book sales, well, there's not much else in my life that keeps me going, but I have hope.


----------



## Charliegirl

My book finally made it to premium distribution today on Smashwords.com  
Last night I was marketing my @$$ off and it's showing. I'll probably hit 200 downloads in a few days! That's not bad for my first month as an official type writer  So yeah, I'm feeling pretty good right now. But that's the end of that...back to work


----------



## JodyWallace

We are officially a week into summer vacation, and my kids haven't driven me batty. CELEBRATE!


----------



## R. H. Watson

I just got a 4 star review on BigAl's Books and Pals. 
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2011/06/gladiator-girl-r-h-watson.html
"It is these very human struggles that make Lucy's story so good, and Gladiator Girl a worthwhile read."


----------



## SidneyW

Got my first review on my thriller Midnight Eyes. It's from someone I know though it was unsolicited, and it was 5 stars.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

June sales have already passed May sales - mind you given there were only 3 last month that wasn't hard.  Still, it is a positive sign.


----------



## tsilver

I was checking my figures and Whoopee, I've sold over 2100 copies of my memoir _Nunzilla Was My Mother and My Stepmother Was a Witch_ since August 2010; 45 copies of my collection of short stories, _God Don't Take Crap From Nobody_ and 8 copies of my memoir in the UK. The first few months I sold the memoir for 99 cents. It's been selling for $1.99 since Jan 2011 and Feb was my best month ever. I understand that short stories don't sell very well, so I'll leave that price at 99 cents.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

My novel _Flaming Dove_ sold its 1000th copy.


----------



## deanfromaustralia

An interview that The Romance Reviews did with me went live this week over at their site. Would love your feedback over there.


TRR Sits Down With Dean Mayes.


----------



## AJB

I got my first ever review on Amazon. 

AND it included this phrase:


> I found no errors in grammar, spelling or typos and all in all it is professionally published.


Phew!

Amanda


----------



## Doug DePew

I have a couple reasons to celebrate. 

The historian at the US Army Historical Foundation sent me a letter to thank me for donating my book. He's including it in the permanent collection of the Museum of US Army History! He said it will "contribute greatly to our research and writing on the late Cold War period." It was a very nice letter, and he told me to let him know if there was anything the AHF could do for me. 

I also got the copyright certificate for my book! It came much faster than they said it would. I'm officially registered with the US Copyright Office. That's just cool to me. I'm going to frame it. It's my first registered copyright. 

It also was not raining, cloudy, hailing, windy, or storming here today. That's a reason to celebrate, too!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Broke 100,000 books sold since January 1!  We're having steak tonight!  And champagne!


----------



## cidneyswanson

JodyWallace said:


> We are officially a week into summer vacation, and my kids haven't driven me batty. CELEBRATE!


This. Totally.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Linda Acaster said:


> Wow! Just sold my first ebook on Amazon Germany. Some bright soul bought a copy of "Torc of Moonlight". Thank you sir, madam, whoever...


Congratulations, Linda! I'm still awaiting my first sale on amaz-Germany. I've sold a couple on amaz-UK, but can't figure out out to pump up sales. Hey, I thought you Brits liked crime thrillers!  Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest

Finally selling about one copy of BBEM a day. Not much, but it makes me happy!


----------



## kcmay

Kinshield sold its 4000th copy (a couple days ago -- I missed it when it happened)!


----------



## Nathan Lowell

hehehe ... too bad Ridan books aren't getting any attention.

Amazon sent this ad-blast via email this morning:










Congrats, Robin!


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I finished the first draft of my next novel. I still have a few things to back-write in, and of course a bit of polishing to do, but it's done. Done done done. Whee!


----------



## R. H. Watson

Gladiator Girl received a rave review on Susan's Kindle Samples. She reviews the free samples, not the whole book.


> This sample introduces a wow of a first novel. The author has created a realistic world with fully fleshed customs, mores, and technology. The story grabs your attention and doesn't let go.


Her final comment,


> As soon as I finished my first read-through, I hopped back onto Amazon and bought the entire book. And I will be looking for this author's future books as well.


Not the first time I've heard that. Got to get cracking on the next book.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

R. H. Watson said:


> Gladiator Girl received a rave review on Susan's Kindle Samples. She reviews the free samples, not the whole book.


Ha. That's neat. Congratulations on the review.


----------



## theaatkinson

I have an interview over at Tracy Riva's blog. she's giving away 3 copies of Formed of Clay to 3 random commenters. Great chance to pick up a freebie.

http://tracyriva.com/2011/06/author-interview-and-book-giveaway-with-thea-atkinson/


----------



## &#039;

AJB said:


> I got my first ever review on Amazon.
> 
> AND it included this phrase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found no errors in grammar, spelling or typos and all in all it is professionally published.
> 
> 
> 
> Phew!
> 
> Amanda
Click to expand...

Congratulations Amanda! Have you noticed that you never ever see references to grammar/spelling/typos in reviews of commercially published books? Mmmm.


----------



## nigel p bird

The story 'Sisterhood' from Dirty Old Town (and other stories) has been selected for the Mammoth Book Of Best British Crime Stories (Volume 9).

That makes it two issues in a row.  Fingers crossed for the hatrick.

nigel


----------



## bnapier

Yes, I know that most books have a nice bump during their first few days of release, but still...I'm quite excited about the activity surrounding my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars (Issue 1) yesterday.

As of this morning, it has broken the Top 50 in both it's categories in the US:
Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Science Fiction
Books > Comics & Graphic Novels > Graphic Novels > Horror

And also, in the UK it's even better.  Top 10 in both categories!


----------



## Miriam Minger

A HINT OF RAPTURE is #1 on Amazon UK's Top 100 Free books for Historical Romance and moving rapidly up the overall Amazon UK Top 100 free list!  

Hope will be free on Amazon US very soon. 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dawn Judd

Not tearing up the charts over there or anything, but this is the best month I've had in the UK so far.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Sold my 10,000th e-book today! Celebrating tonight.


----------



## bobavey

I wish I could say "I just sold my 1000th book, but alas. Anyway, I'm having a new house built and the construction crew is supposed to break ground on the location this weekend.


----------



## DDScott

*I just wrote the first couple pages of my next book!*

That is always such a relief and a super-exciting moment...to begin that next story's journey!

Luuuvvv that!

So how is it that an author gets to that magic place where they can write Page One of their next book?

Here's my secret...plus a Sneak Peek (Spoiler Alert!!!) at the first couple pages of my next release LIP GLOCK - Book Two of The Cozy Cash Mysteries - my romcom-cozy genre mash-ups - which will release in August on both Kindle and Nook:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/behind-beyond-my-books-lip-glock.html

Cheers, Y'All! And congrats on all your superfab reasons to celebrate too! Virtual drinks are on me and my muses tonight!!!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I had the fifth review of my book today, which was the second by someone I don't know personally.

One of those was a 4-star, this one was 5.

Talk about riding high.


----------



## Guest

I am so happy at this moment! My very first review appeared on Amazon today, and they gave it 5 stars!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My western historical romance was review by Dear Author today. The letter rating isn't the greatest (B-), but IMO it's a good and insightful review, and this is one of the really respected romance review sites.


----------



## Alex Owens

One of my books finally broke the top 100! It's a first for me, so I'm giddy. The book is Reflections on Motherhood ( in siggy) and yes I grabbed the screen shot...


Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #58,940 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Parenting & Families > Family Relationships > Motherhood


----------



## jasonmtucker

I saw that my collection Uneasy Reading is in the top 100 for horror/occult in the UK:

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,771 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#97 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult 

My other collection (Blood, Magic & a Concubine) is currently the #8 bestseller at Omnilit.

These are little steps, but at least they are in the right direction.


----------



## Doug DePew

Barnes & Noble discounted my book again!! 

The cover price on my paperback is $12.95. When it first released, Amazon listed it at the cover price, but B & N discounted it pretty significantly. I think it was 15% off. I used the "tell us about a lower price" thing and got them both to the lower price. Then B & N raised it to cover and there was no way to tell them about the lower price on Amazon. 

It's been at cover price for a month or so, and I've seen a drop-off in sales. 

I just hit "tell us about a lower price" because it's 10% off again!!! 

I'm ecstatic about that. I get the same royalty no matter what the retail price is. Yay!!


----------



## Alex Owens

jasonmtucker said:


> Exactly! Baby steps help get us closer!


----------



## R. M. Reed

The direct deposit of my paycheck was bigger than usual, because I was paid time and a half for Memorial Day. I can pay the rent AND buy some groceries!


----------



## bnapier

jasonmtucker said:


> I saw that my collection Uneasy Reading is in the top 100 for horror/occult in the UK:
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #12,771 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #97 in Books > Fiction > Horror > Occult


That's a very cool cover. Makes me immediately want to go learn more about it (which I just did)!


----------



## EliRey

Yay for all of you! What a way to start the weekend! I'll share mine! Broke 100 in different romance categories! For Forever Mine! =D

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,437 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance
    #46 in Books > Teens > Literature & Fiction > Love & Romance


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Got my first ever German sale - I normally don't check the German sales because it has always been ye old beige bar, but I did so today and found a sale.  Huzzah.


----------



## Doug DePew

A.S. Warwick said:


> Got my first ever German sale - I normally don't check the German sales because it has always been ye old beige bar, but I did so today and found a sale. Huzzah.


Speaking of German sales, I just heard from my first one on my fan page.

He thanked me for writing the book!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Got a UK sale! I'm Doing an English dance of some kind! (Maybe "Knees Up Mother Brown," If that's the right name.)


----------



## Tonya

I took the .99 plunge!! Let's see!!


----------



## Doug DePew

Doug DePew said:


> Speaking of German sales, I just heard from my first one on my fan page.
> 
> He thanked me for writing the book!


I just expanded the picture he posted. It's of him in his house holding up my paperback! It's on his page, too.

That's a big deal because he's German and lived in the region where the book is set. If all his friends start buying the book, I could be a bestseller on .de!!

Yay!

He posted,"Thank you, thank you, thank you Doug DePew for writing this book!"

That's rewarding.


----------



## harpwriter

I got two more reviews at amazon this past week or so, and both were 5 stars!  Also, Blue Bells of Scotland spent about a week or ten days consistently in the top 100 in 3 categories (historical, action & adventure kindle, and action & adventure books).


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I just uploaded my book to PubIt and Smashwords.

That means that everyone, everywhere could conceivably get a copy of my book.

Woah.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Just wrote my first screenplay. I had the first scene written about a week or so ago, and then I just cranked out more today. Sent it west to my collaborative partner for his review.


----------



## DDScott

Drinks are on me tonight, Peeps!

*Today, I'm the Featured Author on Kindle Top 100 Author Erin Kern's (LOOKING FOR TROUBLE) Blog:

http://erinleighkern.blogspot.com/2011/06/bootscootin-blahniks.html

And...I'm treating 5 random commenters to their very own Free Kindle Gift Copy of the book that started it all for me - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS...Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy!!!*

I luuuvvv treating readers to great books for great prices!

Belly-up to The Bootscootin' Bar...I'll save ya a barstool at The Bootscootin' Books Neon Cowboy Saloon!!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

"It used to be that if you read a self-published bit of fiction, you got something that was unpolished, likely unedited, and just all around not worth reading. Now, with the advances that have been made in self-publishing and it's growing popularity among new and established authors, you're more likely to stumble upon something worth reading. That's exactly what happened with this novella."

My novella got a new blog review. Always a rush!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Jason Kristopher said:


> I just uploaded my book to PubIt and Smashwords.
> 
> That means that everyone, everywhere could conceivably get a copy of my book.
> 
> Woah.


It's craziness, man! Congrats!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Wrote a short story for a charity anthology today. Sent it off because I'm just that confident in it.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Got my third five-star review today:

"Awesome book. I loved it. It was a little different compared to most zombie books in a good way. Shows how the zombie outbreak is before the zombies overtake the world. Great story, can't wait to read the next one. If your a zombie fan, its a must read."


----------



## Sean Sweeney

And it was accepted.


----------



## anne_holly

My paranormal erotic short shot up nearly 26,000 ranks on the Amazon Kindle paid store today. In just this afternoon, basically. 

I'm not sure this is a real big cause to celebrate - it is actually more confusing than anything else, since I never promote this book. Weird.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I just reached 150 RTs on my giveaway. Sure, I had to give stuff away to do it, but it's still kind of cool LOL.

Still giving away a free Kindle or Nook tomorrow if anyone's interested in entering the drawing.


----------



## kcmay

I woke up to a new all-time-low (best) ranking of 429 this morning on Kinshield! I'm too excited to sit still. Four times so far this month, it has set new all-time-high sales records.


----------



## DDScott

*Welcome to The WG2E - Kindle Top 100 Author - Erin Kern !!!*

This Erin Kern:



http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-indie-epub-superstar-kindle-store-top-100-erin-kern

Today, _*Erin's tellin' us all about her Epublishing Journey to Kindle Superstardom!*_

C'mon over and join the conversation and celebration!!!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

kcmay said:


> I woke up to a new all-time-low (best) ranking of 429 this morning on Kinshield! I'm too excited to sit still. Four times so far this month, it has set new all-time-high sales records.


Welcome to the jungle, baby!


----------



## DDScott

_Nothin' beats treating readers to "great books for great prices"!_

And *the ultimate reward for authors is...getting Amazon Reviews like this one...where a reader thinks your latest release - THUG GUARD - is the "Jason Bourne of comedic capers"!!!*

Here's the scoop:

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/06/d-d-scott-writes-jason-bourne-of.html

This is why writers write...to make readers and fans luuuvvv a book sooo much they encourage others to read it too!

And thanks again, Jeff Lee, for this incredible review!!! U rock!!!

Drinks are on me tonight, Y'All!!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I've got a photoshoot tomorrow with a local magazine.

Apparently I'm going to be the cover story. There will be an interview, an excerpt from my latest book (Sinking Deeper), and a whole mess of photographs. I meet the photographer tomorrow at his studio. I've been asked to bring what amounts to a wardrobe. A two hour shoot - I guess they're going to take a whole truckload of photos.

I'm stoked...


----------



## harpwriter

Lots of good news this week.  Blue Bells of Scotland has gotten 3 more 5 star reviews in the last week and a half.

It has been in the top 100 bestsellers, usually in 3 categories, almost continuously for 3 weeks.  

Today, it also went onto the top 100 top rated in two categories!

I have a book signing in Duluth in August, too.


----------



## keithdbz

My newest book, cowritten with Giovanna Lagana, has been accepted for publication with The Library of Horror. Look for The Dead Speak in Riddles soon, woot!


----------



## Millard

The first reviews (both *****, hurray) are up for both my books. Knowing how I personally buy from Amazon based almost entirely on the reviews/star rating, I'm hoping this will encourage people to drop a few bucks.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My novel, _Each Angel Burns_, has suddenly started selling like hotcakes! Okay, okay, it sold 15 copies overnight -- but for me that's hot!


----------



## kcmay

Another new all-time best ranking: 373   As of last night, June's sales of Kinshield are higher than the entire month of May's. /happy dance


----------



## Susanne O

Nothing much- except it's my birthday, which means I'm a year older   But still... cheers!


----------



## theaatkinson

Well, I'm having a glass of wine at the moment in celebration of 2 really great reviews! I'm over the moon about both of them.

One was for One Insular Tahiti by our very own Sibel Hodge. (you are my hero today): http://www.sibelhodge.com/my-blog/review-of-one-insular-tahiti-by-thea-atkinson

and one if for Anomaly at the Zen blog. http://zenandtheartoftightropewalking.wordpress.com/2011/06/17/anomaly-a-novel-of-resilience-and-self-acceptance-by-thea-atkinson (I was her first indie author. yay. I didn't turn her off indies!)

please go check them out and comment for these wonderful bloggers who support us and our writing. I don't even care if you don't read the reviews. Just visit and let them know that we love reviewers.

t


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm thrilled that A HINT OF RAPTURE is FREE on Amazon for a limited time as a special thank you to my readers!



Miriam Minger


----------



## cidneyswanson

My book showed up on Vicki's "Also bought list"! SQUEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Susanne OLeary said:


> Nothing much- except it's my birthday, which means I'm a year older  But still... cheers!


Nonsense. Your birthday doesn't mean you are a year older. Ha! I sneer in that thought's general direction. What it means is that you have another year's worth of experience with which to write greater and grander books. Congrats!


----------



## Susanne O

D.A. Boulter said:


> Nonsense. Your birthday doesn't mean you are a year older. Ha! I sneer in that thought's general direction. What it means is that you have another year's worth of experience with which to write greater and grander books. Congrats!


That's a lovely thought. Thank you!


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

Someone ordered 10 copies of my book through the expanded distribution program on Createspace...at one time. I assume there is a book store somewhere that plans to stock my book on their shelves. If only I could figure out where.


----------



## kcmay

New all-time low ranking for Kinshield (345) and Amazon made my novella (Sole Sacrifice) FREE! WOOT!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Almost about to begin my countdown to 2,000 books lifetime.


----------



## Amy Corwin

I just released my latest mystery, A Rose Before Dying, so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Usedtopostheretoo!

kcmay said:


> New all-time low ranking for Kinshield (345) and Amazon made my novella (Sole Sacrifice) FREE! WOOT!


Wow, sounds like you are having an exciting ride. Congrats! I vaguely remember my novel breaking 800 in March, and got unbelievably hyped...I think the tsunami in Japan had something to do with the bump (my novel is an apocalytic story) because it was a fleeting moment. Your success gives me hope that it can happen again...not another natural disaster. Did you ask Amazon to make your novella free? How do you go about doing this?


----------



## Millard

This is part celebration, part "I'm an absolute tool."

I uploaded both my books last week, at $2.99 and $4.99 respectively, although they showed up on Amazon.com as $3.73 and $5.75. "Tax," I thought, "how annoying. I guess they don't factor tax into the price you set." All last night I was mentally blaming virtually non-existent sales on this higher, and more awkward pricing, pushing people away.

Soaking in the tub, I had a wild thought. So, sopping wet, I lurched into the living room, visited Amazon.com through a US proxy, and low and behold, $2.99 and $4.99. 

I'm British. Amazon.com had been detecting me as British, and giving me the now-taxed retail price. Relief ensued. Although now I'll have to place low-sales blame on something else.


----------



## DDScott

How's this for a fantabulous reason to celebrate?!

*Do you have any questions for the newest Kindle Million Club Member - John Locke?!*

_He's hangin' out with us at The WG2E today:_

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/wg2e-big-time-congrats-to-john-locke-the-newest-kindle-million-club-member

_Oh, and he's also got a literally LMAO anecdote on today's Moose Bar:_

http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/2011/06/guest-blogger-john-locke.html

C'mon and join the John Locke Rocks Parties!!!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone!

My reason to celebrate is the release of _A Whisper to a Scream_ in paperback.


----------



## kcmay

Steven Konkoly said:


> Wow, sounds like you are having an exciting ride. Congrats! I vaguely remember my novel breaking 800 in March, and got unbelievably hyped...I think the tsunami in Japan had something to do with the bump (my novel is an apocalytic story) because it was a fleeting moment. Your success gives me hope that it can happen again...not another natural disaster. Did you ask Amazon to make your novella free? How do you go about doing this?


Thanks! I set my novella to free at Smashwords, and Amazon is price matching. It took them a few weeks to find it, but they did. 

The new lowest-ever ranking is 285, but it's been hovering around 350 for the last week or so. I just this morning sold copy #3000 for June of Kinshield. I *hope* it makes it to 4000 by the 30th... we'll see!


----------



## julieannfelicity

This reason to celebrate isn't even about me, but I'm a Proud Mama and have to share. My 10 y/o DS's eBook 'Cameron's A to Z: A Project for Habitat for Humanity' went on sale yesterday and he's already garnered some really great reviews on both Amazon and Barnes & Noble. His book is ranked in the upper #18000 sold on Amazon, which I think is terrific for a book only out one day!

The chocolate cookies are totally on me! Help yourself, !


----------



## chris.truscott

Finally finished the non-fiction project I co-authored. Now it's back to fiction...for good.


----------



## SBJones

I was doing the win spin last night. I uploaded my first book to amazon and B&N and in the first 24h I sold a total of 11 books. One was from the UK to. Only 2 of the sales were from people I know so that left 9 strangers. My father and I had a good laugh now that I can add the word "international" to my sales success.


----------



## 13500

julieannfelicity said:


> This reason to celebrate isn't even about me, but I'm a Proud Mama and have to share. My 10 y/o DS's eBook 'Cameron's A to Z: A Project for Habitat for Humanity' went on sale yesterday and he's already garnered some really great reviews on both Amazon and Barnes & Noble. His book is ranked in the upper #18000 sold on Amazon, which I think is terrific for a book only out one day!
> 
> The chocolate cookies are totally on me! Help yourself, !


YAY! Good for him.

BTW, the cookies are delicious.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Our book is being featured on eEeader News Today! Book of the Day!

(The Forging: Book 1 of the Raven's Heart Trilogy)


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just released RIPPED APART on Kindle--a thriller and romantic suspense all rolled into one!



Winning awards for master storytelling and dramatic, fast-paced plots, bestselling author Miriam Minger debuts her edge-of-your-seat thriller, RIPPED APART, against the violent backdrop of the drug trade along the Texas-Mexico border.

SHE WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET HER SON BACK.

THEY WILL KILL HER TO KEEP HIM.

Unspeakable tragedy and cold-blooded murder conspire against Clare Carson when her son is kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. A dying cop's last words lead her to former Special Ops Jake Wyatt, who helps her discover the horrific truth behind her son's abduction and offers to help her get Tyler back. With nowhere else to turn, Clare entrusts her life to Jake not knowing he has a deadly agenda of his own that could destroy them both.


----------



## bnapier

I had been sort of bummed that Issue 1 of my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars, hasn't garnered any reviews. I then discovered that there were 3 up on Goodreads, all of which were favorable.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11635762-birdwatching-from-mars-issue-1#other_reviews

I also then saw where 2 of these have made their way onto Amazon...one in the US and one in the UK.

This project took 3 years to get out to the masses, so even these small feats are worth the while.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Passed the 5000 mark in total sales yesterday!


----------



## Jud

Awesome, D.A.!

I have some great news. I haven't had a new release from a publisher in about 2 years. My book Dragon Wish came out at the end of May. Today I recieved my very first Reviewer review for it.

http://www.bittenbyparanormalromance.com/2011/06/review-dragon-wish-by-judith-leger.html?showComment=1308836849513#c7525339751165707915

I was so nervous about this new release. Author jitters I suppose. So this review is very special to me!!


----------



## Decon

I've had a good run with my short stories, selling close to a 1,000, but my full length book Survival Instinct (the dark side of dating) has struggled with sales, so any small gain is huge to me and a reason to celebrate.

I recieved a PM and email from a reader today, which sounds as though the message below will end up in her review. (I hope)

Wow! What an exciting, fast paced story. I loved the characters and the "date speak" was all too familiar. This is a book that I read every chance I got and enjoyed every minute of it. If you are looking for a good thriller/mystery you have found it in Survival Instinct. I'd love to see more from Jamie and Bill. You have to pick this one up!

It kinda restored my faith, which was ebbing.


----------



## SidneyW

Chris Walters at Booksprung posted an interview with me yesterday. It was an actual telephone Q&A, loads of fun to do even though I uttered a few "you knows"

http://booksprung.com/an-interview-with-sidney-williams


----------



## kellymcclymer

I made the Kindle Top 100 with my 99 cents promo book The Fairy Tale Bride...and I'm *much* closer to being able to afford my daughter's wedding because of it. Plus I have several iPad pictures of my ranking, just to prove it to myself when the inevitable plunge into obscurity hits.


----------



## Dawn Judd

I've had a pretty great month in the UK this month.  Nothing huge, but compared to previous months, I'm on fire.  LOL.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

37 self-pubbed book sales away from 2,000 lifetime.


----------



## theaatkinson

Sean: I'm so thrilled to hear you're that close to such a great goal! congrats

My own little news is pretty big for me. Journal of Always reviewed Anomaly this morning. big sigh. I'm relieved and THRILLED to see Robert gave it 4.7/5

I feel like I've arrived. (now to sell a few books would be just groovy)

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/06/review-anomaly-by-thea-atkinson.html


----------



## Doug DePew

I've had a good run through the weekend...well, good for me! 

I sold two or three paperbacks. It's hard to tell, but guessing from the rankings, I'd say three. I've also sold four Kindles this weekend!! I'm up 94,000 ranks on Author Central since Saturday! 

This is my first multiple sale weekend in a while, so I'm psyched. The topic of my book is going to be hot in the news all summer long, so I'm hoping people are starting to hit it in searches. Maybe this is the start of a good run.


----------



## Millard

The new book I put up last night - my first for $0.99 - was in the genre Top 100 when I got up this morning.

Okay, so it's probably a small category (anthologies), and it was on Amazon UK, which has a way smaller selection of titles, but still...


----------



## Ursula_Bauer

I finally got my newest book - A Haunting Affair (paranormal romantic suspense/mystery) up to Kindle, Smashwords and Pubit yesterday. Then woke to find people had 'bought' copies. What a trip!


----------



## jackblaine

I just discovered this thread!  So much great news here, I wanted to share my little piece--my book, Helper12, is getting great reader reviews on Amazon, after less than a month on sale.  I have yet to sell in the UK or Germany, but I am thrilled with the US reaction!  Love the emails form folks saying they enjoyed it.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

After my first month of being a published author, I have several reasons to celebrate:


My very first book, _The Dying of the Light: End_ (the first in a zombie apocalypse trilogy) has been out for a little more than a month on Kindle, Amazon (print), Nook and everywhere else.

In that time, I've sold 205 copies, across all editions (print & ebook).

I've sold 71 copies on Kindle, 65 of those in June alone. I've sold 75 at conventions, and I had over 50 pre-orders.

The book is rated 4.6 out of 5 stars on Amazon, with 14 reviews - none of which were below 4 stars.

Many of the reviews I've received have mentioned not only that the book is great, but that they were surprised to learn it was my first book, and that even those who aren't interested in zombies will like it.

Not only have I been recognized and asked for my autograph in a non-convention-table setting (the hotel restaurant), I managed to give an autographed copy of the book and a signed copy of the cover art to one of my favorite actors at his request. The actor? Sean Maher, from _Firefly, Serenity_ and this fall's _The Playboy Club_.

All in all, it's been kind of a big month for me. Next month is my birthday, so I'm hoping it'll be even better.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Cheers! to all for your celebrations. Mine is that I finally got my first original ebook up on Kindle  on Monday. I'll be happy when I can celebrate my first hundred sales, then add another zero...and another. Yep, we are all dreamers and strivers. May we succeed in all we do. 
Best,
Gerrie


THE GHOST SHIP is a paranormal suspense/romance based on a true story.


----------



## StephenLivingston

Hi all, I was invited to write a guest blog for the website Kindle Authors UK about how I came to publish my short story collection for the Kindle. Check it out at: http://www.kindleauthors.co.uk/


----------



## anne_holly

I just signed a five-story deal with a small publisher, Rebel Ink Press, which includes a paperback edition in 2012!

This will let me salvage two titles that went poof when another small pub imploded. 

I am very pleased.


----------



## J.M Pierce

I just sold my 300th book for the month. A first!

I haven't visited the WC in forever and this thread was my baby. It's awesome to see it still going and that everyone is achieving levels of success. Congrats to all!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln

I was just chosen as one of ten or twelve authors in the Durango, Colorado Literary Festival!  I am so jazzed!


----------



## daringnovelist

Amazon made my mystery collection "Waiter, There's a Clue In My Soup!" free this morning, and it's been going gang-busters.  It has been at the top of the (free) Kindle short stories list most of the afternoon, but now it just hit the top of the mysteries and thrillers.  

#6 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers

I'm hoping to see it make the top of the "Free in Kindle Store" list soon, but the competition is clearly getting tougher.

Whoo hoo!


----------



## Doug DePew

Here's my latest. 

I just got invited to a "black tie, gala event" in October called Liberty Gala. It's an annual dinner hosted by Pritzker Military Library in Chicago. I donated a signed book to the collection earlier in the year that they put in the permanent collection. They'll be giving out some awards and having some guest authors. It's a big deal event! 

I doubt if I can go, but it was nice getting invited. Pritzker is great.


----------



## harpwriter

I spent most of the last month in the top 100 best sellers in up to 3 categories at a time. (Historical fiction, action and adventure in books and in kindle.) I was briefly (a week or so) at #80 and #81 for top-rated books. I just stumbled across a really nice review tonight (although it was put up back in October.) http://must-read.cz.cc/?p=2987

Many congratulations on all the other great things happening!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I'm down to 16 away from 2,000.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Great month of sales in June, thanks so much to my readers!  

Have a wonderful July 4th weekend.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Dawsburg

I've sold one (just one) copy of the Incognito Kindle book!

Hey, why not? It's the first one!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

I just realized that my first entry (which removed my US BBoS) was a sale this month and not a return like it was on June 1st. Rah team!


----------



## chris.truscott

A nice few days...

"Michele Bachmann's America" is selling well and I got a great review on "Stumbling Forward."

Also, just finished reading an awesome book....


----------



## MaryKingsley

_An Unsuitable Wife_ has gone from around 21,000 in rank at Amazon, to 11,000! And since I lowered the price on _The Rake's Reward_, that's gone from 77,000 to 14,000! It's still a long way to the top 100, but seeing those numbers move has made my day.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

The Kindle version of my book hit it's highest rank yet yesterday, at 11,250.

I'm currently selling, on average, 6.03 copies a day, with the book having been available for 37 days.

I sold 5 copies, including cover art, at my favorite local bar last night. True story.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Jason Kristopher said:


> The Kindle version of my book hit it's highest rank yet yesterday, at 11,250.
> I'm currently selling, on average, 6.03 copies a day, with the book having been available for 37 days.
> I sold 5 copies, including cover art, at my favorite local bar last night. True story.


Congratulations Jason! Those are mighty fine number. Now, about that bar ... could you send me the address?


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

And now I'll tell you MY reason to celebrate ... My second New Orleans suspense thriller is out in Kindle and I finished 2 video trailers, 1:15 seconds and 33 seconds, bought a couple of ads and I am ready to CHILL OUT! 

Oh yeah, I got a nice blurb from Jan Herman (Arts Journal) AND my first 5 star review.

If you've got a minute you can check it out on my DIVA page


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm not sure "success" is the word for my sales. I came here to say that a single sale has save me from the US BBoS this month, but on the third of the month and it's not the book I have been promoting all over the place.


----------



## Virhenley

Congratulations to a fellow Canadian, Daniel.  Here's to your next thousand sales!


----------



## anne_holly

Dawsburg said:


> I've sold one (just one) copy of the Incognito Kindle book!
> 
> Hey, why not? It's the first one!


That's exciting! Congrats!


----------



## anne_holly

Congratulations to everyone celebrating various victories and milestones!

Many happy returns to you all.


----------



## anne_holly

_Strings Attached_ has *finally* started to chart! It's in the #40,000s! (This may not seem like much, but it's a start!)

W00T!


----------



## SArthurMartin

I'm celebrating finally just getting a book out there and enjoying a nice break from college thanks to the Fourth of July. Whew!

Not that it's easy to relax when I'm going back to my reports page over and over to see if any more copies have sold...


----------



## CaitLondon

I suppose it's not much, but I finally got a cover redone that I like better.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I recently got the best review I've ever received from a blog.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

A little over 3,000 words written today. A good place to stop. Oh yeah, and the piece is at 10,501 words. Getting into novella territory. I believe the limit is 15,000, so I have a little bit more to play with.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Sold my 100th Kindle version of the book today. Well, and the 101st, but who's counting?


----------



## JenniferBecton

Congratulations everyone!

I'm excited about my newest release: Absolute Liability!


----------



## theaatkinson

I have news of a different sort and it's kind of interesting: the kindness of strangers and all. I was tweeting that my writing goal for the month was to sell just OnE book in Germany, and it spawned a kind stranger's blog post.

I would love it if you would go visit if only to show Andy some traffic, but it's a neat little post and says a lot about the randomness of things.

http://bookrepublik.com/?p=495


----------



## DDScott

Ohhh yeahhhh!!!

Talk about a 4th of July Fireworks Spectacular in D. D. Scott-ville...

*Around grillin'-out time yesterday, I was notified that THUG GUARD is The Frugal eReader's Monday's Three "Under One" Pick!!! *

Thank U sooo very much, Elizabeth!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/04/mondays-three-under-nine-under-five-under-one-7411/

Drinks are on me tonight, Y'All!!!


----------



## R. M. Reed

A nice review of Mama was posted on Amazon, Smashwords, and Goodreads. I haven't sold any copies of Mama this month yet, but I keep hoping that slowly and steadily the word will get out there.


----------



## JodyWallace

Went to a U2 concert the night before my recent birthday. It was outdoors, in a stadium, and it was in the 90's. When we left, I noticed my purse was SOAKED where I'd stashed it under our seat...but it was NOT soaked with barf! Hey, it was good news to ME.


----------



## 13500

Signed my first paperback yesterday.


----------



## bnapier

Last year, I was incredibly fortunate to have a story included in the Norton Anthology off Hint Fiction.

It was cool enough to be included in an actual Norton anthology, but it also caused my name (and the story!) to get a shout out on NPR on a few occasions. Now, almost an entire year later, the story is still being highlighted...

The Columbia Art League is using the story as a center-piece for a postcard they are distributing for an upcoming arts show that has been inspired by the anthology. You can check out the postcard, the story, and more about the exhibit here: http://www.robertswartwood.com/hint-fiction/coming-this-fall/


----------



## DDScott

Nothin' makes my muses happy dance with more gusto than knowing me and my muses have paid it forward and helped another author succeed!

*I first met Humorous Women's Fiction Author Tonya Kappes over two years ago when she took my inaugural Muse Therapy Online Class!

Fast forward to today, and check this out...*

_*Did y'all know that superfab Tonya Kappes' book - CARPE BEAD'EM - is currently holding strong at #3 on Amazon's Movers & Shakers List?!*_

WooHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

And super congrats, Tonya!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/movers-and-shakers/digital-text/ref=zg_bs_tab

Way to work those muses, Tonya!!!


----------



## Doug DePew

I don't know actual numbers, but I made multiple sales of my paperback in Germany this weekend! I had one nearly a month ago and slowly watched the rank fall down around 300,000 in English books. Then it jumped up around 60,000 on Sunday and this morning I looked and it was at 27,000 overall in English books!! 

That's huge for me. Germany is one of my targets.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Finished the first draft to a horror novella today. 14,086 words. And while I was out driving, getting dinner, I thought of a way to add detail to the last segment. Well. Looks like I know what I'm doing later this week.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Actually no, I'm going to leave it alone.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

It's been awhile...

- I've got ~30K of the sequel to Patriot Paradox written. First draft is due by 10AUG and I think I'll make it..
- The cover art for Pressed (the sequel) is done.
- Fire: Elements of The Undead is FREE on Amazon 
- I just did a test deploy of the bare-bones version of my Android tablet text editor to my tablet and it worked.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Yesterday I announced a release date for my debut novel, along with an unveiling of the new cover and product description. Yay me!


----------



## harpwriter

Congratulations on so many achievements!  Jody, I'm a little jealous!  I have been trying to get tickets to hear Train and they're all sold out.  I would love to hear U2 in concert!

I've gotten 4 more 5 star reviews in the last (about) 4 weeks.  (And a 2 star.)  I'm especially pleased that I have now seen two reviews where the reviewer has come back and upped their review by a star, because they are still thinking about the story so long after reading it.


----------



## Doug DePew

harpwriter said:


> I'm especially pleased that I have now seen two reviews where the reviewer has come back and upped their review by a star, because they are still thinking about the story so long after reading it.


I thought I was the only one who did that!

I did a review of a book about medieval Japan that started out as three stars. By time I finished the review, it went to four. Then after thinking about it, I later went back and made it a five based on the illustrations!! I'm glad there are other people who do that.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Sold my 750th book today.  Took a long time, but it's a goal I didn't think I'd ever make so I'm excited.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Sold my 275th copy today.

7 days into my second full month of availability, and I'm averaging 6/day.

Highest rank yet was attained this evening: 7,947.

So excited I could scream.


----------



## Richardcrasta

Sold my first book to Amazon.de this month: Impressing the Whites.

It's my "intellectual" book . . . (  )

otherwise, was briefly #1 in Political Humor, now back down to #3, trounced by Glenn Beck.

Richard


----------



## harpwriter

Doug DePew said:


> I thought I was the only one who did that!
> 
> I did a review of a book about medieval Japan that started out as three stars. By time I finished the review, it went to four. Then after thinking about it, I later went back and made it a five based on the illustrations!! I'm glad there are other people who do that.


There are at least three of you! Maybe it's something about medieval reading, lol. My book is in medieval Scotland.


----------



## Peter Salisbury

Yesterday I reached 11111 total all time sales + free downloads of all books and short stories across seven outlets.

My first novel, Passengers to Sentience, is now 2 away from 200 Kindle sales (over 250, counting smashwords and DTBs). Modest since Jan 2010, but I like it!


----------



## BuddyGott

This might not seem like much to most of you, but my reason to celebrate is that for the first time ever, I shared fiction that I wrote with people other than friends and family. It was the very short flash fiction story I wrote for consideration for the Pink Snowbunnies In Hell anthology.

The story didn't get chosen for the book, so I posted it on my blog (link below, if you're interested.) Since then, I've received some nice emails and comments from some people who read it. 

Like I said, this was the first time I ever put anything I wrote "out there" for anyone to see. To have some positive responses from it has had me walking on air. I'm even more inspired now to finish my first novel and publish it.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I received my first cheque from Amazon. Wow, what a great feeling.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I have a couple of things...

First, the first in my Haven New Jersey series is now live on three sites: Amazon, Smashwords, and Xin Xii.

Second, I wrote the first short story I've written in many years and submitted it to a fantasy magazine. Lots of fun!!


----------



## Millard

A snippet from one of my books (as well as snippets from the books of others) has gone up on Indie Snippets today. Please descend like well-meaning literary vultures:

http://indiesnippets.blogspot.com/2011/07/from-via-dolorosa-story-in-frantic.html


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm up to two book sales this month. I'm not sure I can take the excitement.


----------



## Nancy Beck

R. Reed said:


> I'm up to two book sales this month. I'm not sure I can take the excitement.


  At least it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## theaatkinson

Got a novella review from: http://novellareviews.blogspot.com/2011/07/formed-of-clay.html?spref=tw on Formed of Clay

Apparently, she loved it. I can't tell you how relieved and thrilled I was.


----------



## Kathelm

The proof copy of my upcoming novel just arrived in the mail.

Say what you will about the glory of ebooks, it's something special to hold a physical object that you created.


----------



## bnapier

I was contacted earlier this week and was asked to be interviewed by Mental Radio. If you are available Sundat afternoon, swing by at 4:00 EST and join us!

http://www.mentalradio.net/topics.html?n_id=149


----------



## 41419

Had my record amount of views on the blog today. 1,349. 

That's DOUBLE my previous record!

Insane.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Earlier today I hit 180,000 ebooks sold for the year.  Hope to break 200K by the end of the month.


----------



## J. Carson Black

dgaughran said:


> Had my record amount of views on the blog today. 1,349.
> 
> That's DOUBLE my previous record!
> 
> Insane.


That's a lotta eyeballs, David!


----------



## stacyjuba

I was excited to finally crack the Top 100 Free List yesterday, with my picture book Victoria Rose and the Big Bad Noise. Next goal is to crack the Top 100 Paid list for one of my books!


----------



## Dawn Judd

Kathelm said:


> The proof copy of my upcoming novel just arrived in the mail.
> 
> Say what you will about the glory of ebooks, it's something special to hold a physical object that you created.


Oh yes, that is a great feeling. I love it when a shipment of books comes in!!!


----------



## kcmay

J. Carson Black said:


> Earlier today I hit 180,000 ebooks sold for the year. Hope to break 200K by the end of the month.


That's phenomenal!! Way to go JC! I'm sure you'll make it with thousands to spare!

Edit: I just noticed that today I sold the 10,000th copy of Kinshield! When I first uploaded it last July, I never in my wildest dreams thought I'd reach this milestone at all, let alone in under a year!


----------



## J. Carson Black

10,000 copies of one book is HUGE! Congratulations, KC!  

I know my best buddy Carol Davis Luce is very proud of you - she was always telling me how good you were.  I have (had?) a copy of the old photo of your bookcover (probably on a long-dead computer, but I remember the shield!).


----------



## Doug DePew

J. Carson Black said:


> Earlier today I hit 180,000 ebooks sold for the year. Hope to break 200K by the end of the month.


Wow! That's huge, JC.


----------



## Doug DePew

I just sold my first Kindle book on Amazon.de!!! 

It's amazing what it does to your rank over there, too. I'm at 2,700 in all English books on Kindle right now...#4 in a couple niche categories! 

That's my reason to celebrate today. I sold paperback in Germany before, but I finally found somebody with a Kindle there. Germany's a big target market for me, so this is big.


----------



## kcmay

J. Carson Black said:


> 10,000 copies of one book is HUGE! Congratulations, KC!
> 
> I know my best buddy Carol Davis Luce is very proud of you - she was always telling me how good you were. I have (had?) a copy of the old photo of your bookcover (probably on a long-dead computer, but I remember the shield!).


/blush Thank you! Carol is an amazing teacher and an awesome writer, herself! I'm fortunate to have stumbled into her virtual classroom in 2005.


----------



## JFHilborne

I was just asked for a partial on my 3rd mystery novel, Hide and Seek. Now comes the wait......but I'm thrilled to be asked.


----------



## harpwriter

Congratulations KC and J Carson!!  That's amazing!


----------



## kellymcclymer

Doug DePew said:


> I just sold my first Kindle book on Amazon.de!!!


Yay to breaking the German brown bar barrier! I wish I knew how the UK and DE sites hear about our books. I don't speak German, though, so I'm a little handicapped.


----------



## Doug DePew

kellymcclymer said:


> Yay to breaking the German brown bar barrier!


Thank you!

I'm at a bit of an advantage. My book is set in Germany and it's a true story. There's a large group of Germans who will be very interested in it because it's about some extremely controversial events. I've managed to pick up fourteen fans in Germany on my fan page and several more who are Germans living in the US. A woman who's from Heilbronn where the book happened and hung out in the same places has started spreading the word. She's all excited about it!

I'm hoping German sales will become significant. Breaking that brown bar barrier is huge, though. Thanks.

PS: One thing you might consider is running some craigslist ads in the UK and Germany. They're free.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

_The Gods of Dream_ is now free on Kindle. It has now been downloaded 10,000 times. I hope my new readers enjoy the story.


----------



## Tony Rabig

Well, it ain't a biggie, but on June 30, Amazon sent me $12.70 in royalties for my two short story titles.  I'm nowhere near the thousands of sales reported in some of the other posts here, but this is the first money I've ever made for fiction, and to my knowledge only a few of the purchases were made by family.  No reviews yet except on Smashwords and Goodreads, but those are good ones and they didn't come from my mother or anybody who owes me a favor.

Again, not a biggie, but it feels pretty freakin' good to me.


----------



## Doug DePew

Tony Rabig said:


> Well, it ain't a biggie, but on June 30, Amazon sent me $12.70 in royalties for my two short story titles.


That's great! It's a wonderful feeling, isn't it?


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Tony Rabig said:


> Again, not a biggie, but it feels pretty freakin' good to me.


I hate to contradict you, but yes, it is a biggie. Welcome to the ranks of the professionals!


----------



## StephenLivingston

I'm celebrating being alive


----------



## 41419

Just hit 250 e-books 

That's all single short stories for 99c. Oh, and all in 2 months and 5 days.

Turns out there is a market for short stories after all!


----------



## Theresaragan

After writing for nearly two decades, I became an indie author in March, 2011. Today, any moment now, I will be hitting 20,000 books sold! I am celebrating. Maybe by enjoying a margarita with my husband. yay.  

Congratulations to all for their success, big or small!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I got a very nice coffee-based review at http://doubleshotreviews.com/2011/07/09/mama-by-robin-reed/

I sent the book to a bunch of review bloggers and this is the first to post a review. May there be many more!


----------



## DDScott

I'm thrilled to be part of the conversation today at the superfab Mark William's Blog where I join the amazing, Bestselling Kindle Author Barbara Silkstone and Mark to *discuss all-things Kindle US versus Kindle UK*!

Here's the scoop:

http://markwilliamsinternational.com/2011/07/10/swimming-the-atlantic-naked-barbara-silkstone-investigates/

Join us as we begin to build a big 'ole bridge across the pond...


----------



## J. Carson Black

dgaughran said:


> Just hit 250 e-books
> 
> That's all single short stories for 99c. Oh, and all in 2 months and 5 days.
> 
> Turns out there is a market for short stories after all!


There sure is, David - on Kindle. Amazing, isn't it? Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Mayer

It's really inspiring to read all these posts.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Theresaragan said:


> After writing for nearly two decades, I became an indie author in March, 2011. Today, any moment now, I will be hitting 20,000 books sold! I am celebrating. Maybe by enjoying a margarita with my husband. yay.
> 
> Congratulations to all for their success, big or small!


Since March? That is truly stunning! Wow. I've been writing for more than 25 years, so I hear you. It's nice to have some success after a long time of very few crumbs.

Have another margarita on me! Maggy


----------



## David Kazzie

Got my first two book blogger book reviews for my debut, The Jackpot:

Five stars from A Book Vacation: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/183267271

Five stars from Lynnette's Book World: http://bit.ly/nfxtsO

Whoo!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Two reasons to celebrate. 1. I collected a 2-star review today, bringing me just one away from a complete set. Collect all 5 and you get a prize, right?

and

2. Got a cheque from Amazon UK today. You could say I put on 110 pounds.


----------



## Monique

I'm waiting to celebrate JM's 2000th sale. Come on, book buying gods!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Today, a well-known, traditional small press in my genre contacted me out of the blue with a preliminary offer to publish my book.

Which has been out for exactly 48 days and sold 323 copies across all editions, 163 on Kindle.

And, my birthday is Saturday.

So this is a two-fer post. Go me!


----------



## Tracy Sharp

My book Repo Chick Blues was released on July 4rth and the second book in the series, Finding Chloe, will be released on Aug 5th! I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## Guest

The Docks getting featured on Lovethyauthor, just after getting its first review (4 stars). I'm pretty happy!


----------



## julieannfelicity

I know I've posted this on my Facebook (personal) page and in the 'bump' thread, but I'm really excited and still reeling in this wonderful feeling from what happened today. The best part about it is it has absolutely nothing to do with me, !

If some of you know Charlaine Harris (the exceptional writer of the Sookie Stackhouse series, which has been turned into a top-watched television series on HBO titled _True Blood_), she is a HUGE supporter of the charity Habitat for Humanity.

Well, trying to drum up some more support for my son's first published writing endeavor (you can see the cover of his book in my signature) I e-mailed Anne Rice and Charlaine Harris. While I never heard from Anne Rice, I *did* hear back from Charlaine Harris's assistant.

The e-mail stated;


> Your son is an amazing and admirable young man. Charlaine is a strong supporter of Habitat for Humanities but does not feel she can devote the time needed to do your son justice in his endeavors. She would be more then glad to mention his book on her website and facebook, if that would be agreeable. Just let me know.
> 
> Warm wishes and great success to Cameron.


Of course I e-mailed back and said YES!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Got two flats tires running over something sharp on a Texas dirt road yesterday--but thankfuly found out I had road hazard insurance for two new tires.  Now that is a reason to celebrate!  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Doug Lance

We broke another milestone, 400 subscribers and growing.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Monique said:


> I'm waiting to celebrate JM's 2000th sale. Come on, book buying gods!


Thanks, Q! I'm happy to announce that yesterday I sold my 2000th book since first publishing on April 14,2010! Thank you to everyone who has supported me and my work. Most of all, thank you to the readers!


----------



## R. M. Reed

My marketing efforts for "Mama" my be kicking in - yesterday I sold a second copy for this month!


----------



## Doug DePew

I got an idea! I got an idea!

Everybody keeps telling me to write more. That seems to be the key to independent publishing. Well, the problem is...I really only had one book in my head. It's autobiographical. This one was important to me, but I wasn't brimming over with a need to write and write. I *do* want people to read this book, though. I've been trying to think of something else to write about.

An idea finally hit me tonight that fits perfectly with my full length book. It'll probably end up a short, but it's an idea!! Yay!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

I sold my 100th kindle copy today...



...for the month of July.

I'm hoping to hit 250 by the 31st.


----------



## Doug DePew

Jason Kristopher said:


> I sold my 100th kindle copy today...for the month of July.


Wow! That's terrific, Jason.


----------



## MaryKingsley

I sold 75 books today, my best day yet.


----------



## sinclairbrowning

I'm thrilled to have received my first review for _Harvesting Ray _ and it was 5 stars. Also thrilled to have five 5 star reviews for _Bobby Bad_.

Life is good!


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I continue to be blown away by the reader response to _HUNTER: A Thriller._.

In fewer than 30 days of release, it's already garnered 28 reader reviews on Amazon -- 27 of which are 5-star raves: http://amzn.to/nupboM

It's received 8 reader reviews on Barnes & Noble -- *all of them* 5-star raves: http://bit.ly/krZ27R

It's even gotten a review on Amazon UK. And, yes, it's another 5 stars.

And this week, the print edition became available on Amazon, via CreateSpace.

So, yes...I'm celebrating!


----------



## DDScott

*Welcome to The WG2E...Kindle Top 100 Author Scott Nicholson!!!*

C'mon over and check-out Scott's Secret to Publishing Success, plus chat with and ask him questions too...

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/welcome-to-the-wg2e-scott-nicholson

How's that for one superfab reason to celebrate?!

Cheers, Y'All, and Welcome to The WG2E!!!


----------



## kcmay

After a few days of below-average (for July) sales (I blame A Dance With Dragons!), I woke up this morning to enough sales to put my book back on the Movers & Shakers list! Yay!  

Also... got my upcoming novel formatted for print. That's my least favorite chore of all, so YAY!


----------



## ThatGurlthatlife

My first ever Erotic Lit title: Killer Temptations went LIVE on Amazon yesterday and sold 2 copies already there, and sold 1 copy of smashwords and received a 5 star review there! No huge sales numbers for the 1st day out the gate, but I'm celebrating. July has been pretty DRY. Smiling on the small things!!!!!


----------



## 41419

I'm checking into the pub with a big box o' wine.

I released my third title today, and it just cracked the Top 5000!

This is my first book in the 70% royalty zone (first two were shorts), so I think I have made more today than in any of the three months up to now.

If anyone wants a glass of the finest box wine (suitable for vegans), it's on me.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Congrats, Zeke!  You're a fantastic writer.


----------



## 13500

Congratulations on your successes, everyone!

David, I will take you up on that glass of wine. Cheers to your excellent debut!

My story, "Sheep Boy," is featured on Karen Cantwell's Fiction for Dessert blog today. I received an honorable mention for it in the WOW! Women on Writing Winter 2011 Flash Fiction Contest.

Here's the link, if you are interested.

http://fictionfordessert.blogspot.com/2011/07/short-story-i-know-you-will-love.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I am celebrating the fact that I haven't throttled anyone today despite all temptations to the contrary.


----------



## Sharon Austin

Congratulations, everyone! 

As for me, my new novel went live yesterday. ASHES OF VENGEANCE, the smoldering finale in the Hellfire Trilogy.

Sharon


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Yeaah, my guest blog is up on a UK author's blog! I'm hoping it will pump up my UK sales of my latest New Orleans crime thriller Diva.

The topic: Why I stopped trumpeting and started killing people. http://tinyurl.com/susanfleet-guestblog

Come on down and take a peak and leave a comment if you'd like!


----------



## balaspa

I have sold nearly 450 books this month, which is awesome.  Last month I sold over 700 books, so I am not sure I am going to be able to beat that, though.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Kathleen Valentine said:


> I am celebrating the fact that I haven't throttled anyone today despite all temptations to the contrary.


Well, small victories I guess.


----------



## DDScott

Now that the 4th book featuring my Bootscootin' Books Characters is here -

THUG GUARD, Book One of my new, Cozy Cash Mysteries...where all your fave Bootscootin' Characters are gettin' "cozy"...as in cozy mystery cozy...

And the 5th book - LIP GLOCK - is comin' mid-August...

A lot of my readers and fans are asking in what order they should read the books to follow the series from Book One to Book Four.

So...not only am I givin' ya the scoop on each one, in order, and a sneak peek at what you can expect from each book featuring the Bootscootin' Characters...

*I've just dropped the price to 99 Cents for each book in the series!!!*

_*I luuuvvv treating my readers and fans to "great books for great prices"!!!*_

And now you can one-click-buy any of my Bootscootin' Books and Cozy Cash Mysteries for less than a trip to your local dollar store!!! Cheers and big-time celebrations for that!!!

*Here's the scoop on each one:

BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy

STOMPIN' ON STETSONS - It's Hell's Kitchen mixed with Meet the Fockers

BUCKLES ME BABY - Think paparazzi-hell and Ponzi-scheme fall-out meet home-shopping and Babies "R" Us

THUG GUARD - Think The Rachel Zoe Project meets Bond, James Bond and a Madoff-style, Ponzi-scheming King

The Bootscootin' Books are romantic comedies with a chick lit, gone-country twists...and now a cozy mystery twist too!*

Happy Reading and Welcome to my Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!

*P.S. The next book - LIP GLOCK - will be released in August...right in time to wrap-up all your summer, beach-time reading!*

_P.S.S. For excerpts of all five books plus sneak peeks at number six, visit my website http://www.DDScott.com_


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I was interviewed as an author for the first time on a podcast.


----------



## Kathelm

My second novel went live tonight, two weeks ahead of schedule!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Kathelm said:


> My second novel went live tonight, two weeks ahead of schedule!


Congrats, man! How was it to write the second one, compared to the first?


----------



## Kathelm

> Congrats, man! How was it to write the second one, compared to the first?


I found it to be a much more pleasant experience. While writing the first novel, I was mostly intimidated by the scope of the project. The second one went much more quickly, was easier to write, and required fewer rewrites. I think it all came from being more comfortable and confident with long-form storytelling.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Kathelm said:


> I found it to be a much more pleasant experience. While writing the first novel, I was mostly intimidated by the scope of the project. The second one went much more quickly, was easier to write, and required fewer rewrites. I think it all came from being more comfortable and confident with long-form storytelling.


It's nice to hear that. I'm hoping I'll be saying the same thing in 6-9 months.

Btw, I was the guest blogger at David Gaughran's blog today.


----------



## R. M. Reed

It took 22 days this month, but I got a UK sale. So that's something to celebrate.

On the other hand, a sale I made to a KB member, who has confirmed in a PM that she did buy a book of mine, has not come through on the reports after three days. So I don't know what to do about that.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Have an offer on the table from a publisher for THE SHOP.  

I put the book up on amazon Kindle at the end of March hoping I'd get an offer from a publisher.  I'm excited, scared and surprised, all at once.


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I had a hell of a sales day, my best so far. _HUNTER_ hit as low as #1134 in Kindle sales, got as low as #2241 in Amazon print sales, was #28 in Kindle sales in "Romantic Suspense," and continues to be #2 Top Rated in "Romantic Suspense" and #15 Top Rated in "Mysteries and Thrillers." My head is spinning at the speed of all this: I launched the ebook on June 21.


----------



## JoanReeves

My reason to celebrate? I'll post it today because I'll probably forget on the 26th which is the 4 month anniversary of my ebook career! *g* Like Joe Konrath predicted, I'm one of those saying, "Why didn't I do this sooner?"

My first ebook Just One Look went live March 26. I now have 4 romantic comedies and 1 nonfiction for writers published. To date, I've sold over 80,000 ebooks, and I'm having so much fun with my writing again. I'm just glad that the print publishing world didn't manage to stomp all the joy out of me and my writing before I discovered ebooks.

If I could, I'd pour you all a glass of bubbly. My sincere wish is that you all find such joy with your ebook sales.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Congratulations, Moses, on your podcast!

Tomorrow I'm celebrating my first book signing. Yikes!


----------



## JoanReeves

Meb, be sure and post about how much fun you had when you get back tomorrow from your book party.

Woo hoo!


----------



## Meb Bryant

Thanks, Joan. I'll let you know how it went.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I *finally* uploaded my 5th (and final for now) backlist historical romance novel, The Next Best Bride. The link is to Smashwords for now, because it isn't live anywhere else yet.

It always astonishes me how long it takes to put up a book that was already published. Of course, I did revise it quite a bit, despite the fact I love these characters. Maybe because I love these characters and I hadn't given them a chance to be truly heroic in solving their dilemma.

I feel like I climbed a mountain! Now, I have to go clean up and reload my first book (which seems to have acquired some software-driven typos somehow).

I wrote about what I learned putting up my backlist on my blog, too, if anyone wants the painful details: (Belated) Lesson From the Backlist: Wanted - One Time Turner


----------



## kcmay

Congrats on everyone's good news! I love reading this thread, even if I have no updates to post.


----------



## mrockzzz

This is a great positive thread. I'm excited to read the successes so many of you are having with your books. Keep up the good work!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Meb Bryant said:


> Congratulations, Moses, on your podcast!
> 
> Tomorrow I'm celebrating my first book signing. Yikes!


Thanks! That's pretty great for you, too.


----------



## 41419

At some point yesterday when I was out at a BBQ, I sold my 400th e-book (that's in 2.5 months).

I'm pretty happy with that!


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

I'm celebrating the debut of my first ebook yesterday, _Multiples of Six_.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Btw, I was the guest blogger at David Gaughran's blog today.


Nice post! Food for thought


----------



## sinclairbrowning

J. Carson Black said:


> Earlier today I hit 180,000 ebooks sold for the year. Hope to break 200K by the end of the month.


Wow, Jake, that's incredible! I can't think of anyone who deserves it more. You've always believed in yourself, and kept on writing even when the going got tough. Your hard work has really paid off.

Congratulations! You are truly an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## J. Carson Black

Hey, Zeke! I just saw your new cover for STANDARD MESSIAH (above). I _like_ it!

I've got to give you a call - I have some news.


----------



## 41419

Is the news smashing the 200k barrier into little teeny tiny pieces with a giant hammer with J CARSON BLACK written on the side?


----------



## J. Carson Black

dgaughran said:


> Is the news smashing the 200k barrier into little teeny tiny pieces with a giant hammer with J CARSON BLACK written on the side?


Am I _that_ easy to read? (I'll answer that for you - yes!)

I've been touting that book of yours to all and sundry. It really is one-stop shopping to learn how to put up ebooks the right way.


----------



## JoanReeves

Quote from: J. Carson Black on July 08, 2011, 05:27:03 PM
Earlier today I hit 180,000 ebooks sold for the year.  Hope to break 200K by the end of the month.

Wow! That's fantastic. Don't know you personally, but I'm happy to celebrate on your behalf.

Tomorrow will be my 4 month anniversary. I'll be here with bells on and cyber bubbly to post my tally. Thrilling biz, isn't it?


----------



## 41419

@JCB - Wow. Congratulations. 

And, thank you.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Congrats to all!  I am celebrating watching the Last Starfighter and still enjoying it.  LOL


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Brendan Carroll said:


> Congrats to all! I am celebrating watching the Last Starfighter and still enjoying it. LOL


Ooh. Good one.


----------



## J. Carson Black

JoanReeves said:


> Quote from: J. Carson Black on July 08, 2011, 05:27:03 PM
> Earlier today I hit 180,000 ebooks sold for the year. Hope to break 200K by the end of the month.
> 
> Wow! That's fantastic. Don't know you personally, but I'm happy to celebrate on your behalf.
> 
> Tomorrow will be my 4 month anniversary. I'll be here with bells on and cyber bubbly to post my tally. Thrilling biz, isn't it?


Thanks, Joan!

Hey, I remember you from earlier in this thread - 80K? So soon? Wow! You go, girl!

I think that calls for more bubbly!


----------



## Adam Pepper

After over a decade pursuing traditional publishing, writing 5 novels, working with 2 agents, racking up hundreds of rejections without landing a mass market deal, I'm celebrating taking my career into my own hands and launching my first self published book!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Good on ya, Adam. And that's an excellent cover, which means an excellent start.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Good for you, Adam. I've been down your road and made the same decision three months ago. 

I had my first book signing Saturday and sold more books than J. Carson Black, but without all those pesky zeroes! This is a joke! Seriously, I'd love all those zeroes.

Meb


----------



## yingko2

Not a real big deal but a publisher in Rome saw my Night Demons horror novel on Kindle and offered me a contract to produce an Italian translation in paperback, hardcover and audio. No advance or anything but I'm still pretty thrilled about it.

Howard


----------



## Jason Kristopher

My book has been available for 62 days in Kindle and DeadTreeTM editions.

As of this moment, I've sold 218 copies of _The Dying of the Light: End_ on Kindle *this month*. I sold 71 last month. For those playing the home game, yes, I've tripled my sales in less than a month.

I'm 24 copies away from having sold 500 across all editions.

I passed out 600 bookmarks and 400 business cards at Comic-con 2011 over the weekend... and haven't seen a sales spike (yet). I'm expecting one soon.

Had my best day on Kindle so far yesterday, with 15 sales.

I have 148 followers on Kindle, and roughly the same on my Facebook page.

Got invited to my first book signing ever, at a very well-known and highly-respected local bookstore, Murder by the Book on August 20th. It'll be "Texas Author Day" with another author visiting from Austin.

Lots to celebrate.


----------



## sinclairbrowning

Meb Bryant said:


> Good for you, Adam. I've been down your road and made the same decision three months ago.
> 
> I had my first book signing Saturday and sold more books than J. Carson Black, but without all those pesky zeroes! This is a joke! Seriously, I'd love all those zeroes.
> 
> Meb


Hey, Meb, a first book signing is a glorious thing. Congratulations! And may you have many zeroes in your future...


----------



## J. Carson Black

Meb, congratulations - a signing is a rite of passage.  I know my first one made me feel like I was suddenly a real author - as if a fairy godmother had waved the wand over me.  

You probably did sell more than J. Carson Black - I've had some really bad booksignings.  I remember a Barnes & Noble where one person tripped over my chair and another asked me where the bathroom was.  No sales.  The poor young booksellers charged with looking after me were crestfallen!


----------



## sinclairbrowning

Jake mentioned bad book signings...

My favorite happened years ago at a shall be unnamed chain store where I chatted for an hour with the only person who showed up.  We talked about of all things, her anorexic snake!  He was apparently tall (long?) for his age, but very skinny.  I have to confess I feigned enthusiasm for the topic thinking I would sell at least one book for my 2 hour gig.

Didn't happen...


----------



## Meb Bryant

Sinclairbrowning, 
Thank you for the zero blessing. Hopefully, there's a number before all those zeroes.

J. Carson Black, 
Like you, I did feel like a real author at my first book signing...even if I did share DNA with most of the "fans." Thankfully, Northwest Houston RWA, my local chapter, came out to support me, including your friend, Will Simon and his wife Donna. Walk-in customers were shocked to see so many writers in one location.

When you get tired of all those sales, send some mystery readers my way. I could use your husband Glenn's savvy and your agent Deborah's tenacity, too.

Good writing everybody. Let's hear more reasons to celebrate.

Meb


----------



## julieannfelicity

Our family's reason to celebrate is because our son, Cameron, was on Fox 25 News this morning and last night promoting his children's book for charity (Habitat for Humanity), AND his paperback version was listed as the #1 children's book on Amazon today.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Meb Bryant said:


> Sinclairbrowning,
> Thank you for the zero blessing. Hopefully, there's a number before all those zeroes.
> 
> J. Carson Black,
> Like you, I did feel like a real author at my first book signing...even if I did share DNA with most of the "fans." Thankfully, Northwest Houston RWA, my local chapter, came out to support me, including your friend, Will Simon and his wife Donna. Walk-in customers were shocked to see so many writers in one location.
> 
> When you get tired of all those sales, send some mystery readers my way. I could use your husband Glenn's savvy and your agent Deborah's tenacity, too.
> 
> Good writing everybody. Let's hear more reasons to celebrate.
> 
> Meb


What is this Northwest Houston RWA? Living in Katy, it seems like something I should be aware of.


----------



## 41419

Adam Pepper said:


> After over a decade pursuing traditional publishing, writing 5 novels, working with 2 agents, racking up hundreds of rejections without landing a mass market deal, I'm celebrating taking my career into my own hands and launching my first self published book!


My spidey sense is tingling. Do I know you as AP7 from "the forum that shan't be named"? If so, welcome aboard! And best of luck with the book. Good to see you enjoying it already.

Dave


----------



## 41419

Jason Kristopher said:


> My book has been available for 62 days in Kindle and DeadTreeTM editions.
> 
> As of this moment, I've sold 218 copies of _The Dying of the Light: End_ on Kindle *this month*. I sold 71 last month. For those playing the home game, yes, I've tripled my sales in less than a month.
> 
> I'm 24 copies away from having sold 500 across all editions.
> 
> I passed out 600 bookmarks and 400 business cards at Comic-con 2011 over the weekend... and haven't seen a sales spike (yet). I'm expecting one soon.
> 
> Had my best day on Kindle so far yesterday, with 15 sales.
> 
> I have 148 followers on Kindle, and roughly the same on my Facebook page.
> 
> Got invited to my first book signing ever, at a very well-known and highly-respected local bookstore, Murder by the Book on August 20th. It'll be "Texas Author Day" with another author visiting from Austin.
> 
> Lots to celebrate.


This calls for a MARIACHI BAND! Last person to Plaza Garibaldi picks up the tab!


----------



## J. Carson Black

Meb Bryant said:


> J. Carson Black,
> Like you, I did feel like a real author at my first book signing...even if I did share DNA with most of the "fans." Thankfully, Northwest Houston RWA, my local chapter, came out to support me, including your friend, Will Simon and his wife Donna. Walk-in customers were shocked to see so many writers in one location.
> Meb


Meb, if you are in the company of The William, you must be doing well!


----------



## Adam Pepper

dgaughran said:


> My spidey sense is tingling. Do I know you as AP7 from "the forum that shan't be named"? If so, welcome aboard! And best of luck with the book. Good to see you enjoying it already.
> 
> Dave


Guilty as charged, Dave! I've actually come out of the shadows there too...


----------



## Adam Pepper

And on the subject of celebrating, I've hit my first bestseller list on Amazon, Dark Fantasy.  Charlaine Harris has 1-87, but 88 is all me baby!


----------



## Guest

Aside from the really good review here, I just found out that Fire Season is being featured on the Indie Spotlight this weekend.


----------



## kellymcclymer

My Big Wedding Promo Blast is almost over. Four days left to get The Fairy Tale Bride at 99 cents. Four days for me to guest blog to do the last bit of promotion. Four more days of looking at numbers and calculating what I can spend on my daughter's wedding (book proceeds minus taxes from six different sites!). Well, okay, it will take more than four more days to find out the Smashwords affiliates sales through July, but I don't expect them to be more than a couple of hundred bucks.

When I started this (on Mother's Day, May 8th), I was crossing my fingers and hoping for sales to add up to at least $3,000. I had a lot of stumbles (didn't get all five of the other books up to take advantage of the sales peak; wasn't that conversant with social media and statistical tracking tools). I had a lot of luck (got lifted on a wave of other 99 cents books in my "also bought" listing, found supportive Tweeters and bloggers who gave me space, interviewed me, and listed my book for readers to find it).

As of today, thanks to a few foreign sales added in to the sales across the six etailers, I'm looking at approximately $13,000 to put toward the wedding (a good thing since the guest list is growing rather than shrinking).

I know this isn't lavish money for a wedding, but I have family members who can do miracles with a buck and a bucket of rose petals, so I'm very happy.

I'm going to put the book up to 2.99 (a dollar less than the rest of the series) in August. I know the sales will dip, but I've promised my daughter that proceeds from that book will continue to go toward unexpected wedding expenses.

I feel a little bit like Cinderella (or maybe Cinderella's mom...wait, she died...how about the Fairy Godmother? Yep, that's it -- the bumbling Disney version of the Fairy Godmother, that works).


----------



## sinclairbrowning

Adam Pepper said:


> And on the subject of celebrating, I've hit my first bestseller list on Amazon, Dark Fantasy. Charlaine Harris has 1-87, but 88 is all me baby!


Wow, Adam, that is huge! Being in Charlaine's orbit is a _very_ good thing.

Congratulations!


----------



## WillGraham

Meb's signing was a blast!  It's the first of many...


----------



## rsullivan9597

Celebrating a big ibookstore win - 3 of 24 "featured" books in Sci-Fi & Fantasy are from Ridan Publishing:


The Forever War - Joe Haldeman
Griffin's Shadow - Leslie Ann Moore
Griffin's Destiny - Leslie Ann Moore


----------



## AnnetteL

Celebrating the success of a critique group member and dear friend of mine. He got a big 3-book deal with Harper Children's that was announced today. I have a feeling it'll be big.

http://jscottsavage.blogspot.com/2011/07/yes-that-announcement.html


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer is featured at The Frugal eReader today.

I sure would appreciate any clicks and "Likes"

The link: http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/28/the-necromancer-p-m-richter-0-99/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Steve the Bear

Loving my first (and glowing) review on The Kennedy Secret posted here http://carirusso.blogspot.com/2011/07/kennedy-secret-by-steve-richer.html

I'm having a celebratory ale in my honor


----------



## Adam Pepper

sinclairbrowning said:


> Wow, Adam, that is huge! Being in Charlaine's orbit is a _very_ good thing.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks, Sinclair. True enough, Charlaine's orbit is not a bad place to float!


----------



## JMJeffries

Working hard.


----------



## Doug DePew

Adam Pepper said:


> After over a decade pursuing traditional publishing, writing 5 novels, working with 2 agents, racking up hundreds of rejections without landing a mass market deal, I'm celebrating taking my career into my own hands and launching my first self published book!


Good for you, Adam!

I agree. That's a beautiful cover.

I have five chapters and my cover just about ready for my next book! That's my good news.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Adam Pepper said:


> And on the subject of celebrating, I've hit my first bestseller list on Amazon, Dark Fantasy. Charlaine Harris has 1-87, but 88 is all me baby!


Congrats, Adam!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

J.M. Pierce said:


> Last night was a ton of fun with David's selling of his 500th copy of 33 A.D. and my best kindle day ever. Let's hear from everyone on some of their reasons to celebrate. It could be anything from this week; your first review, your first sale, your first 10 copies sold...whatever you feel proud of no matter the size of the achievement! I must have spent all of my mojo yesterday cause I'm getting a big goose-egg for today, but I don't mind. I want to celebrate your successes!
> 
> Virtual Party Time!
> J.M.


I just received an email from Amazon that my first royalty payment will be deposited in my bank account tomorrow. I published my first book in Feb. 2011 and my second book in July 2011.

My payment will be for.......drum roll please........$10.85. I know many of you are probably laughing at the amount, but please indulge me just this once. This is the first time I've ever been paid for anything I've written and I'm so excited I'm about to jump out of my skin. Of course, I'm going to print out the email and frame it as my first. WooHoo!!!

I promise I won't clog up the forum with posts of this sort. I will try to restrain myself and post only when I get incredible numbers. But, just this once, I had to scream with joy.

Thank you for your patience,
Pamela


----------



## Doug DePew

smiley396 said:


> My payment will be for.......drum roll please........$10.85.


Congratulations, Pamela! It's a great feeling, isn't it?

I just found out I have another reason to celebrate. My book is registered for the Beijing Book Fair in August and the Frankfurt Book Fair in October now! It'll be in the new book showcase at both.

I'm especially excited about the Frankfurt fair. My book is set in Germany, and I'm absolutely sure there's a big audience for it there. The topic of the book was extremely controversial there. Several Germans have read it and loved it. I have twelve Germans as fans on my fan page. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an offer to have a translated version. I would seriously consider a deal for that.


----------



## M.S. Verish

Our first title, The Forging, has gone FREE on amazon.com! Sweet! 

The Forging: Book I of the Raven's Heart Trilogy


----------



## Meb Bryant

Jason,
Check us out at NWHRWA.com. We meet the first Saturday of the month. We're a merry bunch of writers from all genres. The more, the merrier.

J. Carson Black, I am in the presence of The William, and The Donald can't hold a candle to him.

Will, The signing was a blast. Really glad you and Miss D came. Thanks.

Sinclairbrowning, I love the anorexic snake story.

Meb


----------



## Adam Pepper

smiley396 said:


> My payment will be for.......drum roll please........$10.85.


Way to go, Pamela. Dont belittle your own accomplishment, be proud. This is a tough business and when you find a little joy you cherish it!

Miriam, Meb and Doug, thanks for the support!


----------



## isaacsweeney

Just found a 5-star review of Against Her Fading Hour on "The Couch Tater Review" - http://mtater.blogspot.com/2011/07/against-her-fading-hour.html


----------



## J. Carson Black

Pamela said:


> The Necromancer is featured at The Frugal eReader today.
> 
> I sure would appreciate any clicks and "Likes"
> 
> The link: http://thefrugalereader.com/2011/07/28/the-necromancer-p-m-richter-0-99/
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Done!

And very good, too - what a showcase!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Doug and Adam,  Thank you so much.

And Pamela, just went over to The Frugal Reader and clicked like on your book.  Congratulations.


----------



## JMJeffries

My brother is coming for a visit.  He's newly retired and planning a long visit. I so look forward to having him with me.  Haven't seen him in two years.


----------



## Steve the Bear

Just got my first review of _The Kennedy Secret_ on Amazon and it's 5 stars! Got cross-posted on Goodreads too.

It just kick-started my weekend


----------



## catjournalist

Hi everyone:

Received a remission notice from Amazon and amazingly, a cheery note about a small payment from the teams at BN.com/pubit.  Yeah.

My poodle-sitting duties are coming to an end, and I can resume my life again.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Amazon sent me $27.42, which is quite good for me. But the big news is that - da da da DA! - Smashwords sent me money for the first time ever. $16.39 is all mine to squander in any way I please. I need socks, maybe I will get socks.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

M.S. Verish said:


> Our first title, The Forging, has gone FREE on amazon.com! Sweet!
> 
> The Forging: Book I of the Raven's Heart Trilogy




Congrats! I hope you gain thousands of new readers!


----------



## 41419

I just sold my 250th book for the month! 

250. Such a nice even number. I almost don't want to sell any more. Almost.


----------



## J. Carson Black

dgaughran said:


> I just sold my 250th book for the month!
> 
> 250. Such a nice even number. I almost don't want to sell any more. Almost.


Yes, you do!  Hope you spoil that nice neat number right quick!


----------



## 41419

I did just after I posted. Getting some love in the UK.


----------



## JMJeffries

Trying to get digital rights for past books.  Publisher not cooperating.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Well, I'm about one or two sales away from making my nut (1,000).  But if the whole month had been as slow as these last three days, It would be more like 500.  Seems like the wind has slowed.  Not totally becalmed, thank goodness, but slow, real slow.

Anyway, life is still good.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Sold 277 copies of my book on Kindle last month. Nearly quadruple what I sold in June (71).

Have sold more every week than the week before for the past 8 weeks. Averaging 57% gain each week.

Selling close to 10/day, although this week I've already sold 15.

And here's the best news I've seen in awhile: Amazon is now discounting my book 20% from the list price of $14.99. What this means is that customers are paying $11.99, but I'm getting royalties on the $14.99. So instead of $1.42/book, I make $3.22/book. Yay!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Valmore Daniels said:


> Congrats! I hope you gain thousands of new readers!


The cover for 'Forbidden the Stars' is FANTASTIC! The cover alone had me download the sample, and I'll probably buy the book. Well done!


----------



## JMJeffries

repriced one of my books at $2.99 and sales jumped.  I've sold more copies in the last two weeks than in the last three months.  I'm very pleased with the decision to reduce the price.


----------



## Nichole Chase

My book, Mortal Obligation, went live this weekend on Amazon  And I sold 8 copies! (Woohoo... I'm on my way  )

And this is a little late, but my short story was chosen for the Pink Snowbunnies in Hell anthology, and I will be listed as one of the contributing authors


----------



## William Meikle

A charting position in Amazon.de : Eldren is #41 in 

Fremdsprachige eBooks>Englisch>Populäre Belletristik>Horror>Okkultismus 

-- I like that


----------



## theaatkinson

I noticed an awesome review of my book that rarely sells. SECRET LANGUAGE OF CROWS on Amazon.

Wow. It has made my week.

Sorry if it sounds boastful, but I'm so durn proud of this one. Not sure it's on the money, but it sure does feel good.

opening line: "I knew there had to be good, independently published, literary fiction somewhere out there in cyberspace. I found it in Thea Atkinson. "

http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Language-Crows-absolution-ebook/product-reviews/B00452V8EQ/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Huzzah! thanks gracious reader. You've made my month!


----------



## Lisa Grace

My first ebook (just debuted May 24th) has been bouncing in and out of the top ten for teen books> Kindle books. It's not one of the official "blue" lists, but still pretty cool. Also, it's been in the top 100 Occult books (that's official) for a few weeks now even though it is a Christian book. 
I've been getting great reviews from werevampsromance.org and several other sites. Thanks for letting me share  Cheers!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

My book went free on Amazon today.  This is a great opportunity to gain more readers.  Hopefully, one or two of them actually read the book sometimes soon (we all know how long TBR Lists can get).  Maybe I'll get a few new fans, maybe even an A/C.  That was a hot weather joke. Ha Ha. Get it? No? Well, that's OK, I'm happy about it so everyone should celebrate with me.    BTW, high today in my town: 109F


----------



## kcmay

In anticipation of my upcoming release of Wayfarer, I had the cover of Kinshield redesigned to match the new book's cover (both in sig now). Props to T.M. Roy for her outstanding original artwork and mad layout skills!


----------



## MaryKingsley

After months of not getting over 300 sales, last month I went well over 4000.  One book is #4 in books>romance>regency, and is #181 in the Kindle store.  Yay me!


----------



## William Meikle

Watchers: The Coming of the King is almost top 20. #21 in Books > Fiction > Fantasy > Historical in the UK.

Anybody want to push me into the charts? 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00 4HO5UNC


----------



## DDScott

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just about two weeks, and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!*

_*Today, I'm celebrating the debut of LIP GLOCK's Cover!!!*_

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

And here's the superfab sassy cover...

http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com/2011/08/lip-glocks-cover-is-here.html


----------



## summerdaniels71

I'm celebrating the release of my first self-published story - volume one of a multi-part series.

Great first day of sales and THREE reviews already!!

It's all downhill from here, right?


----------



## Nichole Chase

My first review on Amazon, and it is 5 stars! Beyond thrilled


----------



## Guest

Release of the fifth mystery novel in the Mike Angel Series, _Dark Idol_.

http://amzn.to/mT14QF


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Sold my 1,500th book of 2011 today. Closing in on 2,200 lifetime. It has been a good year for me.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I like reading this thread -- very uplifting. Today I'm celebrating surviving my first radio chat on BlogTalk Radio. I did "A Book and a Chat" with Barry Eva last night. I did have a moment of radio silence, but I scrambled to fill the airwaves again when I realized what I was doing 

Barry is great, because he blogs about the show, and he puts the link up. I'll have it up on my website when my webmaster/son wakes up and gets a free moment before he has to go to work, but here it is now in case anyone is curious, or has been considering doing something like this.

Kelly's "A Book and a Chat" with Barry Eva

Even though I was sitting in my own home, I found I was a little bit sweaty when I was done (nerves are nerves, I guess).


----------



## kcmay

I clicked Publish on my latest book this morning. Surprisingly, Amazon didn't take the 24 hours they said they needed. It was up in SIX. lol


----------



## Miriam Minger

Released three more ebooks on Kindle, so that makes 15 so far! The latest three are boxed sets of some of my bestselling historical romances:

Wild Angel/Wild Roses Boxed Set - $4.99

Secrets of Midnight/My Runaway Heart Boxed Set - $4.99

Twin Passions/Captive Rose/The Pagan's Prize Boxed Set - $9.99

Here's a link to my author page if you want to check them out on Page 2:

http://tinyurl.com/4ryrqhz

Miriam Minger


----------



## Tonya

Super excited!! All three of my books are on bestseller lists!! I'm soooooooooo grateful beyond words!!


----------



## Doug DePew

Tonya said:


> All three of my books are on bestseller lists!!


Wow! That's incredible, Tonya.

I'm excited because the first draft of my next one is just about finished!!


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

It is not that big compared to many of the fantastic authors here, but I got my first review on amazon and is really positive. I am over the moon, lol.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

I just think this looks pretty. 

#17,447 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #73 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Crime, Thrillers & Mystery > Mystery > Hard-Boiled
    #73 in Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > Mystery & Crime
    #79 in Kindle Store > Books > Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech


----------



## anne_holly

I am celebrating the release of the first installment in my holiday romantic-erotica series - _Good for the Goose_, a Christmas romance.

This book has had a spotty history. The company that originally released it "changed business models" so it had to be taken down a month ago. I found a new company for it, and now it's back, fully revised. I am so pleased to have it back again.


----------



## Meb Bryant

Celebrating your success, Anne Holly. 

Meb


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Another 5-star review today! http://amzn.to/pkVoOe


----------



## SandyLee

I had a great Internet radio interview which blasted across a number of countries and tonight (8/7) I'll be interviewed in a 2 hr chat at writerschatroom.com from 6-8p CST.  If you like mystery/paranormal/sci-fi/horror/fantasy, come join in.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Since my official release day (Aug. 1), The Black God's War has been in the top 5,000 in the kindle store every day. I'm trying to make it seven!


----------



## Sara Pierce

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Since my official release day (Aug. 1), The Black God's War has been in the top 5,000 in the kindle store every day. I'm trying to make it seven!


That's incredible Moses, congratulations!!!!!!! A very nice opening week for you, I hope it continues throughout the life of the novel!! 

This morning I checked my KDP stats as I want to upload an updated version of my first short story (only hit SEND on Thursday!) and was blown away to see that, despite not having any cover art yet, I had sold a copy!!!    The guy doing the cover art also sent me a fantastic proof this morning that I think only needs a few tweaks.

OMG I'm so excited, and the day is only starting!!!


----------



## Steve the Bear

Not only have I had the best week of my publishing life but I am no longer a German virgin. Yes, I finally lost my German brown bar!


----------



## kcmay

My latest book, Wayfarer, now has alsobots (new word credit goes to LK Rigel), and the #1 book is Kinshield. Plus, the #1 alsobot for Kinshield is now Wayfarer! YAY!

Edit: Oddly enough, at this moment both of my Kinshield Saga novels are on the Movers & Shakers list: Kinshield is #47 and Wayfarer is #16! It won't last long (but I did get a screenshot to caress lovingly in my old age).


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

In addition to not having a nervous breakdown while switching all my stuff to a new computer ...          2 bits of good news.

My recently released New Orleans crime thriller, Diva, is getting great 5-star reviews. Sample quotes: "... absolutely riveting ending." "a deeply psychological novel"  "vivid imagery captures the sense of tragedy and terror unleashed on the Big Easy by Katrina." "Kudos to Fleet for another nail-biting page-turner!"

And, thanks to my lowering the price of my first book, Absolution, to 99 cents for the month August, I've sold more books in 8 days than I sold in all of July.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

This has been a weird week. I had pretty much resigned myself to this week sucking for sales, even though last week was very good (13/day). I was looking at maybe 6 - 8/day, which when you've been averaging higher is kinda annoying. 

Then yesterday, I had my best sales day ever on the Kindle, 19. And my rank dropped like a rock, hitting 3,705. Which put me at #97 on the Top 100 Horror on Kindle this morning. It's off again as of this writing, but not by much - I'm at #3,851. So more sales today will probably boost me back up there. The point being, of course, that my book was ranked on the top 100 list, the same one that Stephen King has #1 on before his book is even released, and Charlaine Harris has 5 of the top 10 with the Sookie Stackhouse books.

What a roller-coaster of a week!


----------



## DDScott

*LIP GLOCK - Book Two in my Cozy Cash Mysteries - releases in just a few days (on or around August 15th!), and I just can't wait to share it with you!!!

Today, I'm celebrating LIP GLOCK's Cover as well as givin' y'all a Sneak Peek at the First Two Chapters!!!*

Here's the scoop:

For LIP GLOCK -

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

...where my Cozy Cash, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon, who are now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond, once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy cash...but this time, all done Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato! Buckle-up, D. D. Scott-ville!!!

Release Date: On or Around August 15th
Available At: Amazon Kindle, B&N Nook, Sony, Kobo, iPad & at Smashwords 
Price: 99 Cents

*And here's the superfab sassy cover plus the first two chapters...*

http://thenakedhero.com/a-sneak-peek-at-lip-glock-book-two-of-the-cozy-cash-mysteries-which-will-release-on-or-around-august-15th


----------



## balaspa

A cold front moved through last night and the temps are in the 70s here in Chicago!  Party!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Yesterday I passed the 500 mark for Kindle copies sold. Over 700 total, in just 78 days.

I made the Top 100 horror list for the first time, albeit briefly.

I'm averaging 9/day across all editions since the book came out, and 13/day this month on Kindle.

Every week for the last 9 weeks I've sold more than the week before, with an average gain of 27%.

I got to see my Dad for the first time in six months, and I only get to see him about once a year, if that.

Lots of good reasons to celebrate.


----------



## anne_holly

Today, I got my first review accusing me of depriving her of sleep that she needed to get (because of an early alarm), because she couldn't stop reading my book!

This is one of those things I always dreamed of being accused of.


----------



## Sonia Rumzi

I was seriously doubting my ability and then this review came in from a UK reader creating some mist:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/194299939


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I just finished the first draft of _Pressed_, the sequel to The Patriot Paradox. Finally.

Now for the hard part - turning it into something people will want to read


----------



## Doug DePew

My new book just went active today!!! It's only $.99 on Kindle, and the print version should be ready very soon. I'm excited to have it out there. It's a bit of a sequel to my other book about my recall to active duty during Desert Storm. I am very happy with how it turned out. I think it's a good book.

Recall! Return of the IRR

Yay!


----------



## D.A. Boulter

anne_holly said:


> Today, I got my first review accusing me of depriving her of sleep that she needed to get (because of an early alarm), because she couldn't stop reading my book!
> 
> This is one of those things I always dreamed of being accused of.


And a big 'Congrats!' for that.


----------



## Decon

Survival Instinct -- (THE DARK SIDE OF DATING) 14/8/2011
• Amazon Bestseller-Rang: *#425* Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop (Siehe Top 100 Bezahlt in Kindle-Shop) 
o *Nr. 1* in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Psycho & Spannung 
o Nr. 6 in Englische Bücher > Krimis & Thriller > Thriller > Psycho & Spannung 
o Nr. 45 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks > Fremdsprachige eBooks > Englisch > Belletristik > Populäre Belletristik

Lets out a big cheer.


----------



## AmandaBixby

It may seem small to others but I am currently celebrating my first sale in Germany.  I've been published since the end of May and was starting to think that Germany hates me.


----------



## Camilla

My books are both on UK genre bestseller lists, I've almost hit 600 sales and I've just finished a blog tour that was really good fun. I'm really, really grateful.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Camilla said:


> My books are both on UK genre bestseller lists, I've almost hit 600 sales and I've just finished a blog tour that was really good fun. I'm really, really grateful.


Good going. Blog tours must be a lot of work.

I got my fifth Amazon review today, and an email from someone who read my book. It says, in part, "... it's the first self published book I've read that I feel can truly compete with traditional books on a craft level. (Not to diss indie publishing..."


----------



## Guest

Great stuff, Moses!

I've had 1,432 downloads of my FREE novella, The Ant-Man of Malfen in less than 3 days. It's also just had it's 7th review on Amazon.com. I also published my epic fantasy novel, _*Cadman's Gambit*_ two weeks ago and have finished setting up all the preliminary publicity.


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story collection "Kindling" received the ePublishing Consortium Writers Award for exceptional writing.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Phantom Rising broke the 100/month club for the first time today.  And since Reining In went free last Wednesday, there has been over 9,000 downloads.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

StephenLivingston said:


> My short story collection "Kindling" received the ePublishing Consortium Writers Award for exceptional writing.


That sounds like a major award! Here, have one of these!










p.s. Awesome, Derek and Dawn.


----------



## sinclairbrowning

"I didn't see Rebecca die the second time."


That is a great opening line..and congratulations on your Kindle sales!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

sinclairbrowning said:


> "I didn't see Rebecca die the second time."
> 
> That is a great opening line..and congratulations on your Kindle sales!


Thanks! The trouble is coming up with one that's just as good for the sequel! I'm nearly halfway to my daily goal of 38 Kindle sales. I'm hoping I'll reach that this month or early next. We'll see!


----------



## Doug DePew

sinclairbrowning said:


> "I didn't see Rebecca die the second time."


I agree. That is a superb opening line!


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Doug DePew said:


> I agree. That is a superb opening line!


Thanks! IMHO, the rest of the book is pretty good, too.


----------



## Doug DePew

I have a couple reasons to celebrate. 

1. Several people have already bought my new book on Kindle in its debut weekend!

2. A group of servicemembers have downloaded both of my books this weekend for Operation eBook! 

3. I have an idea for my next project!!


----------



## kcmay

Today's the first day I sold over 300 copies of each novel.  

Getting some good reading done on my month off. I've missed it.


----------



## crpaynton

It sounds as though everyone is having great success! 

I am celebrating as my cover is in production for my first ebook. I have followers on both my blog and twitter (as of today) prior to the release. I am currently working on the second book in the series and it is going swimmingly!

Life is good!

Craig


----------



## DDScott

Huge Happy Dancin' today in D. D. Scott-ville, Y'All!

*One year...almost to-the-day...since my debut release Bootscootin' Blahniks, my sixth book is here!!!

LIP GLOCK - Book Two of my Cozy Cash Mysteries - is now available for 99 Cents!*

Here's the super-sonic thrill-ride scoop on LIP GLOCK:

Think Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond...and the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels too...Under the Tuscan Sun

Buckle your seatbelts! Cozy Cash Mystery, Super-Hot, International Crime-Fighting Couple Roman Bellesconi and Zoey Witherspoon - now very Will and Kate gone Bond, James Bond - once again team-up with The Bootscootin' Books' Mom Squad, now the blue-hair version of Charlie's Angels, to recover billions of bunches of hedge fund cozy-cash...but this time, all Under the Tuscan Sun.

It's a super-sonic speed, action-packin' thrill-ride, full of pot-bellied pigs, hydrofoils, and gelato!

*But what I'm celebrating most about my Journey to Publishing Oz...is all of you...my readers and fans!!!

Over the last year, 5500 of you have joined my D. D. Scott-ville Bootscootin' and Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!*

I can't believe it was just a year ago I decided I'd heard this - from traditional NY Publishers - for the last time:

"We love your voice, D. D., and your books too. You are really very funny. But we just can't sell these kind of books in today's market."

Well...guess what, NY?

I can sell 'em, and I have sold 'em...to the tune of over 5500 copies in just the first year!!!

But again, it's not that I've sold that number of copies that matters most to me...

It's that I've reached 5500 readers!!! I've made 5500 readers and fans LOL!!! Nothin' matters more to me than that!

So with LIP GLOCK's release, comes a huge 'ole Thank You from all my heart and soul!!!

Y'all rock!!!

Cheers to you and Happy Reading too!!!

The Best of LIP GLOCK Wishes --- D. D. Scott

P.S. And wait 'til y'all see what's comin' next...


----------



## Doctor Barbara

I am celebrating the release of my new novel, Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...  

If you liked the Oscar-winning Best Picture CRASH where multiple lives converge,, then you may like Outcome, A Novel, where vivid characters from Indiana to Peru get entangled after a monstrous storm, including the protagonist’s heartwarming dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds (only $2.99).

Soooo, I've put my previous novel, Operation Neurosurgeon: You never know who's in the OR, on sale for only $0.99 until the end of the week.  It's gotten rave reviews which you can check out on line (including 5 STARS out of 5 for characters from Red Adept Reviews).

Here's the synopsis:  

        Who says a rising neurosurgeon can’t fall from his pinnacle?  From the skullduggery taking place deep in the Tennessee woods to the silent tension in the OR, Doctor Danny Tilson’s life takes an abrupt turn after performing surgery alongside a scrub nurse with aqua eyes and a velvet voice. 

        Can Danny’s situation get any worse after the alluring lady disappears, he inherits her roguish retriever, and his Albert Einstein historical book turns up missing? A pack of Tennessee attorneys pursue Danny while he develops a scheme with his paramedic best friend to payback the mysterious woman who left in a hurry.

And congrats to everyone else on their books, too.  AND, have a great Tuesday!


----------



## George Berger

Imagine my surprise when I discovered that not only has one of the roughly twenty people who've bought my first novel liked it (itself something of a shock), but liked it enough to blog about it.



> Mendacities, by George Berger. Catchy title, right? He could win Worst Title Ever contests with that one. After that one poorly-chosen word, though, the suck comes screeching to a halt and the coolness begins. Well, you also have to get past the cover, which screams "Arty-farty pretentious literature." Bear, however, with me. The actual novel rocks.


----------



## summerdaniels71

I'm celebrating a review that made my jaw drop - right before I broke out into a grin that hasn't quit for over 2 hours!!

http://momcatsnaughtyreview.blogspot.com/2011/08/summers-journey-volume-one-losing.html

And she was nice enough to post the review on Amazon and Goodreads as well!!

(doing the Happy Dance!!)


----------



## JeffMariotte

I'm celebrating today because my collection of short horror fiction, _Nine Frights_, is featured today at EBooks of Horror, with a 3,000-word chunk of free sample from the lead story, "Janey in Amber," from the critically acclaimed anthology _The Stories in Between_.

The post can be seen here: http://ebooksofhorror.com/2011/08/16/nine-frights-by-jeff-mariotte/!


----------



## Guest

Someone just compared my writing to Dashiell Hammett: Goodreads. Now I just need his fanbase...


----------



## kcmay

On Monday, I received an email from someone asking if I would be interested in and available to travel to the International Book Fair in Beijing Aug 31-Sep 3 to speak as a special guest speaker at one of the self-publishing seminars. (They'd pay airfare, hotel, ground transportation, meals, tour of Beijing and a small honorarium.) Unfortunately, I cannot attend, but I was so honored they asked me! I've always wanted to visit China (I've been to Taiwan, but not to mainland). I think I'll get a passport, in case an opportunity like that comes my way again.  

Oh, and all three novels are on the Movers & Shakers list at this moment!


----------



## Dawn Judd

kcmay said:


> On Monday, I received an email from someone asking if I would be interested in and available to travel to the International Book Fair in Beijing Aug 31-Sep 3 to speak as a special guest speaker at one of the self-publishing seminars. (They'd pay airfare, hotel, ground transportation, meals, tour of Beijing and a small honorarium.) Unfortunately, I cannot attend, but I was so honored they asked me! I've always wanted to visit China (I've been to Taiwan, but not to mainland). I think I'll get a passport, in case an opportunity like that comes my way again.


Aw, that really sucks that you can't go. How neat to be invited, though!!!


----------



## Doug DePew

kcmay said:


> On Monday, I received an email from someone asking if I would be interested in and available to travel to the International Book Fair in Beijing Aug 31-Sep 3 to speak as a special guest speaker at one of the self-publishing seminars. (They'd pay airfare, hotel, ground transportation, meals, tour of Beijing and a small honorarium.) Unfortunately, I cannot attend, but I was so honored they asked me!


Wow! That's incredible!

My book is registered there in a new book showcase. I don't know if it'll lead to anything, but it can't hurt to have people see it. Unfortunately, nobody invited me to go stand by it!

That's really a shame you can't go. I agree that it's really cool to be invited, though.


----------



## JeffMariotte

Yesterday I was celebrating the posting of an excerpt from my new short fiction collection _Nine Frights_. Today, I'm celebrating the book's first review, by TT Zuma at HorrorWorld.com. Here's the takeaway:

"The stories Jeff Mariotte presents in _Nine Frights_ run the gamut from hard core horror to dark fantasy, and from gore laden prose to imaginative, speculative imagery. But there is a theme that unifies all of these stories and it is a poignant one; it involves the lessons of humanity. You don't often see short horror stories that even hint of man's virtue, how our love for others is intrinsic and how our first thoughts in a horrific situation would be for the welfare of others. Yet each and every one of the stories in _Nine Frights_, as upsetting and as dark as most of them are, leave the reader with a positive perception of human nature, a glimmer of hope, or at least an understanding of why choices were made."

As a bonus, he says: "Mariotte has his dark fiction/horror chops down cold."


----------



## sinclairbrowning

JeffMariotte said:


> As a bonus, he says: "Mariotte has his dark fiction/horror chops down cold."


Why am I not surprised, Jeff? Congratulations!


----------



## MindAttic

My book went live on Kindle today.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

The first draft of my WIP murder mystery is done!!!  I'm leaving it alone for two weeks before starting the edit/rewrite phase.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

New 5-star reader review for ROYAL SWITCH: "We love our Baseball. Right? It's All-American, good, clean fun. But what if something really nasty got in and started messing with things? Royal Switch is a glimpse of what could happen. Russian, Vlad Gustan, bought up the Kansas City Royals. He didn't put a dime into the team, until...he up and moved them to Oklahoma City, where he opened his billionaire pockets and started loading the team with the best."


----------



## I love books

Congratulations to everyone on their successes! Whether it's completing a manuscript, getting a five-star review or downloads of your book--they're all huge!  I'm really impressed. This is an inspiring loop. My reason to celebrate in addition to the obvious...life, love and all the simple things in life, my new release on Kindle is a week old today. I'm so thrilled to have received 36 downloads for An Unexpected Bride. I haven't done any promo yet, so I'm looking forward to the long Marathon of the indie world ahead. It's exciting.

Wishing everyone continued success.


----------



## Doug DePew

I reviewed my paperback proof today for the new book! 

I made a few minor revisions, so it's "processing" again. There were some things I couldn't see until I had an actual paper book in my hands. It was cool to hold it, though!

I think it's a pretty good book...even after I just read it about twenty times.


----------



## JeanneM

I'm celebrating receiving a lovely email from a Major in the army.  She thanked me for being part of Operation Ebook Drop and told me how much it means to them.  Made my day! I urge everyone to participate.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Phantom Rising just broke 200 sales for the month.  Of course this is solely due to Reining In being free, but still very excited about it.


----------



## kcmay

Wayfarer got a wonderful 5-star from a Top-1000 reviewer who'd given Kinshield 3 stars. I'm stoked!


----------



## Doctor Barbara

It's Monday and it's going to be a better week than last week.  (Oops, I used the same word twice!).  Doesn't matter, it's going to be a good Indie week for all.


----------



## Nadine

I've been asked by a few high profile websites to contribute content for them.

I would like a Mojito please, mint finely crushed.


----------



## summerdaniels71

I'm celebrating another wonderful review!!

The full review link is below - but the review in part said this:

_"This was absolutely one of the most beautifully written and tasteful pieces of erotic literature I have gotten my hands on this year. It did not fall into the trap of using graphic language and terminology to cover up lack of imagination or writing skills. "_

Wow!!

http://ragesexandteddybears.blogspot.com/2011/08/summers-journey-losing-control-book-1.html


----------



## Seanathin23

I finished the first draft of my Die Hard in a TV station action thriller.


----------



## Scott Doornbosch

I've had several good reviews of my book BASIC BLACK - A Tony Black Mystery.

Today I got an e-mail from the Orland Park Library asking me to join a group of writers for their Southland Author Fair in October.  I guess I'm a writer after all.  Having a glass of wine as I type this.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Such a lovely load of letters from readers recently. Discussion of everything from character development to preferred meals.  Just this morning I heard from a reader who says almost all her 20 workmates have read or are reading my books. It all makes me very happy.


----------



## Guest

_*Cadman's Gambit*_ got 5 stars from Readers Favorite (Vine Reviewer).

_*The Ant-Man of Malfen*_ has had 2,700 downloads in a week (FREE)

_*Cadman's Gambit*_ has been provisionally accepted by the local Waterstones; just waiting to get it stocked by the distributor, Gardners Books.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Sometime in the past couple of days my first western historical romance, _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold_, passed 10,000 sales.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I am TOO Excited!!!! ISLAND OF SECRETS 
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,773 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) out of 750,000 books
#23 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#25 in Books > Romance > Gothic

This has been an awesome day!!!!


----------



## kcmay

Congrats everyone! I love this thread. I read it every day. 

Tonight, Wayfarer sold its 4000th copy. It's been out for almost 3 weeks, so I'd like to think that some previous Kinshield buyers are picking it up.


----------



## George Berger

Today, Stanley and His Sword sold its... 4th... copy. It's been out around three weeks, and some kind soul just read it and reviewed it.

Hey, for me, a copy a week is outstanding. 

Two reviews in one month? Better not let it go to my head.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Grats, Derek. Dayum, KC! George, your attitude is admirable.

I got a great review on The Black God's War today. This line is for Team Indie:

"One additional note - THE BLACK GOD'S WAR is an independent production. Siregar did not have the resources of a big publisher but you wouldn't know it by looking at it. The cover is beautifully done and unlike many other independent/small publisher books, it looked and felt as if it had been touched by professionals. So if you've avoided independent productions previously because of poor quality, don't worry. You won't have a problem with BGW."


----------



## Stacey Joy Netzel

I have three days off...2 1/2 of which I might be able to devote to writing.  Very happy about that.  And my A Fair to Remember received a Reviewer Top Pick from Night Owl Reviews!


----------



## Guest

I took a risk at the start of the month, pulling an edited and ready-to-be-released version of Conflict of Interest back because I had a sudden idea. yesterday I showed the first revised draft of the new version to the beta readers. They like it. Specifically, from the feedback I got, they liked it enough to read in one sitting and forgot to eat their pringles while reading. 

Looks like the risk paid off.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

kcmay said:


> Congrats everyone! I love this thread. I read it every day.
> 
> Tonight, Wayfarer sold its 4000th copy. It's been out for almost 3 weeks, so I'd like to think that some previous Kinshield buyers are picking it up.


Wow! Congratulations to You!!! That is a wonderful Accomplishment!!!!


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

ISLAND OF SECRETS  

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,140 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#6 in Books > Romance > Gothic 
#15 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#59 in Books > Romance > Historical

I'm sorry ya'll but I can't sleep. This has been the most exciting thing!!!! I apologize for those who do this all the time and think my crazy reaction is silly...my husband thinks I'm crazy, my so thinks I'm crazy and my dog just keeps looking at me strangely so I'm getting used to it. LOL


----------



## Jason Kristopher

My book made it into the Top 100 Horror list again, albeit briefly. I'm sure it'll be back.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Sean Sweeney said:


> I had a nice review on A GALAXY AT WAR, I edited two books and submitted a short story for an anthology.
> 
> DRINK UP!!


My Kindle sales for The Ghost Ship are picking up after a so-so summer. Getting high praise from Twitter followers so maybe that's the reason. 
CHEERS


----------



## sinclairbrowning

ellenoc said:


> Sometime in the past couple of days my first western historical romance, _Eyes of Silver, Eyes of Gold_, passed 10,000 sales.


Those are great numbers! And to do that kind of volume with western historical romance is huge. I think you're onto something...

Congratulations!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Last month, I sold my first copy.  

And I'm not one to endlessly check my sales, lol, in case you didn't notice (which is why I'm reporting the sale weeks after the fact).

No idea who bought it on Smashwords. Just hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## Steve the Bear

Michelle Vasquez over at Life in Review wrote a glowing review on The Kennedy Secret and also posted it Amazon as a 5-starrer.

You may read the original piece here http://lifeinreviewblog.wordpress.com/2011/08/22/life-in-review-the-kennedy-secret-by-steve-richer/


----------



## Julie Morrigan

I started my day with a fantastic new review of my debut novel Convictions, and shortly afterwards found a new review for my short story collection, Gone Bad. Both have been posted to Amazon and both are 5 star reviews. Absolutely thrilled!  

Sales will surely follow ... I hope!


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

I just received my first review on goodreads and thought I should share:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/200517334

Recommended to Maneden by: Nicholas McGirr 
Recommended for: Anyone 
Read from August 20 to 21, 2011 - I own a copy, read count: Once

Overall: not bad.

"Nicholas McGirr has real talent, albeit somewhat raw. The jumping between characters' point of view become somewhat confusing for me and made the plot rather disjointed. Perhaps keeping to just one or two characters' points of view may have made this easier to piece together. Also, plenty of repetition. I did not see the purpose of repeating conversations from a different point of view. I also do not know why Chrona's speech with the Shade was repeated as a Chapter on its own.

"Other than that, I am thoroughly impressed. The use of language is powerful and stirred up the relevant emotions without my trying. I found myself engrossed and eager for more information. While I was confused by all the talk of gifts in the beginning, it became clear that my confusion was necessary in order to identify with the Cross and Lenny and their confusion.

"As a fan of Greek Myth, I am impressed at the use of it within the book as well as the clever use of names for the darker characters relating to the myths. McGirr clearly did his research and has presented us with some interesting thoughts on how the realm of afterlife is set up.

"I look forward to reading the sequel for this as well as any other novels McGirr comes out with. "

I was so excited!!!!! Even though it wasn't posted on amazon, I was still very excited to receive a good review! Overall, I was very happy!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

sinclairbrowning said:


> And to do that kind of volume with western historical romance is huge.


Thanks, Sinclair. I saw reports that at the last RWA conference there was considerable interest in westerns, which there hasn't been for a long time. Some fans of course would like to see a rebirth of the subgenre. I'm happy with my niche market.


----------



## Dawn Judd

Just realized I hit 1000 total sales this week.  My free downloads is almost to 13,000 for the month.


----------



## Doug DePew

Here's something totally un-writing related. 

I teach in a federal prison. Our GED graduation was today. We have one every year for that year's group that has passed the test. I had a 68 year old inmate who will probably never get out of prison and come tell me,"Sir, I just wanted to tell you thank you. I never could've done this without you." He had tears in his eyes and his lip was quivering. I had him in class for THOUSANDS of hours. He had a hard time because he'd been out of school for forty something years and didn't go that far the first time. He worked hard for it. It took me a little off guard that he was that choked up. 

He really just wanted to tell me thanks. 

I've had inmates tell me thanks before, but never one who nearly cried telling it to me in front of other inmates. I'm not sure exactly what it means, but it has to mean something in the grand scheme of the universe to see that effect in a person. 

I love GED graduation.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

At 52,277 in my third Jaclyn Johnson novel. I also edited a baseball novella last night.

And I'm at 1,599 book sales for 2011. 2,000 by the end of November is extremely possible.


----------



## Jaime

I just sold my first print book to a non-friend/family person. I was at the chiropractor and the chiro had asked me to bring a copy of my book because he wanted to see if there was any difference with POD books. The receptionist wanted to check it out and ended up buying the copy of the book.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

That's awesome Jaime.


----------



## Marcin Wrona

Doug DePew said:


> I love GED graduation.


That's awesome. Best of luck to him.

My little celebration: I just launched another book. Yay me. Also, it's almost back-to-school time, which means I'll have the house to myself during the day again (not children; fiancee teaches). Yay productivity.


----------



## kcmay

I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.0.  
<-- gadget freak


----------



## 41419

@Marcin

I love those new covers. Beautiful.


----------



## bnapier

A few things:

I had a poem accepted by Prick of the Spindle today...it's one that I am very close to.

Also, my graphic novel, Birdwatching from Mars, is still in the top 50 on Amazon UK.


----------



## JWBirch

Just published my book recently and got my first review on Goodreads. wahoo!

Thought I'd share:

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/192338108


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

Doug DePew said:


> I've had inmates tell me thanks before, but never one who nearly cried telling it to me in front of other inmates. I'm not sure exactly what it means, but it has to mean something in the grand scheme of the universe to see that effect in a person.
> 
> I love GED graduation.


That's a wonderful story, Doug. Very much worth celebrating!


----------



## Jaime

Sean Sweeney said:


> That's awesome Jaime.


Thank you.

Even better, this morning I got a text message from the chiro office asking if I could bring three more copies to my next appointment.


----------



## JMJeffries

The tile is laid and the grout done, the room looks fabulous.


----------



## JMJeffries

Unfortunately, my bro is leaving tomorrow.  I often feel lost without someone in my life who can shed logic on my decisions.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

I got a slight promotion and will be moving to Austin, TX! Woot!


----------



## EC Sheedy

I'm sitting in a room with four other writers, talking craft, brainstorming and trying to figure out how to gain sales traction on Amazon.   We're building each other up, tearing into each other's stories, and having some laughs while we're at it. (We do this every quarter for two days.)

The writing business is made just a little bit easier if you can share parts of the path with other writers.

Morning here. Have a good writing day, everyone.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Syria Says... said:


> I got a slight promotion and will be moving to Austin, TX! Woot!


Austin's nice. I'm from Houston. It's not so nice.

I'm celebrating my best non-convention sales day ever yesterday. Sold 25! 22 on Kindle and 3 in print. I'll hit 1,000 total sales by the end of the month.


----------



## herocious

People are starting to buy my book after Michael Kimball wrote my life story on a postcard and called it: "Michael Davidson: How Dangerous He Can Be to Himself"

If you don't know who the writer Michael Kimball is, his most recent novel is called "Us", and it was mention as a must-read on Oprah's summer reading list! Give it a gander after you read my life story.

http://postcardlifestories.blogspot.com/2011/08/298-michael-davidson-how-dangerous-he.html

Be great,

*MD (herocious)


----------



## Dawn Judd

I may possibly be getting a new job, which pays 3 times what I get now, doing the same damn thing I'm doing now.  Except that I will be setting my own schedule and that will give me more writing time.  Yay!!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

With 5 more days in the month to go I just passed July's book sales.


----------



## Miriam Minger

A five-star review for my romantic thriller RIPPED APART!

*****
SHE WILL DO ANYTHING TO GET HER SON BACK.

THEY WILL KILL HER TO KEEP HIM.

Unspeakable tragedy and cold-blooded murder conspire against Clare Carson when her six-year-old son is kidnapped after a heart transplant and his abductors want her dead. A dying cop’s last words lead her to former Special Ops Jake Wyatt, who helps her discover the horrific truth behind her son’s abduction and offers to help her get Tyler back. With nowhere else to turn, Clare entrusts her life to Jake not knowing he has a deadly agenda of his own that could destroy them both.

*****

Miriam Minger


----------



## J.M Pierce

It's been a good week here. I started editing my latest WIP and also sold my 3000th book overall.


----------



## 41419

I just sold my 500th copy of Let's Get Digital, and it's only out a month. Woop!


----------



## theaatkinson

I have officially made it past 2000 books sold in my first year. I'm at 2025 and my year ends Sept 12. So I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

My book has been in the Top 100 Horror best sellers on Kindle for more than 12 hours. It's been there before several times, but never stayed this long. I'm already noticing a big jump in sales.

Woohoo!


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hit 2,300 books sold lifetime last night.


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

Received yet another review on goodreads the other day. I really wish some of these folks would post to amazon.

"Recommends it for: Anyone 
The Growing Dim Project is a solid book, worth checking out. 

Author Nicholas McGirr's words set the scene vividly, making his vision for characters and their surroundings easily conveyed to the reader. The emotions that McGirr pours into his novel is clear, and gives the book a very "real" feel, making the novel seem perhaps a bit unrefined at parts, but full of heart. It makes the book all the more pleasant to the reader. 

That being said, the flaw that locked in ...moreThe Growing Dim Project is a solid book, worth checking out. 

Author Nicholas McGirr's words set the scene vividly, making his vision for characters and their surroundings easily conveyed to the reader. The emotions that McGirr pours into his novel is clear, and gives the book a very "real" feel, making the novel seem perhaps a bit unrefined at parts, but full of heart. It makes the book all the more pleasant to the reader. 

That being said, the flaw that locked in my rating is the jagged manner in which a good story is told. I found it hard to focus. As opposed to sticking with the view points of a solitary character, McGirr alternates between characters quite frequently, not only to switch scenes, but to give different views on conversations as well. I found myself having to reread a bit here and there in order to double check which perspective I was actually on. It helps you to learn about each character, but I think that could have been done in a smoother way. 

All in all though, I found this book a good read. It was worth the struggle I had with the character perspective. A dark, enjoyable balance of rock music, relationships, and Greek mythology make this book one that can please just about anyone who picks it up (or downloads it). 

I will definitely be keeping an eye out for other books in this series, and in general by this author, because I think Nicholas McGirr is a genuinely talented author to watch out for. "


----------



## DDScott

C'mon over and celebrate y'all...

*The WG2E is now getting over 1 million hits a month!!! *

We're flyin' high with tons of new features and team members too!!!

Here's the scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/statistic-tuesday-with-tonya-kappes

And cheers to our very own Tonya Kappes who has also hit the 5000 sales mark...in just four months!!!


----------



## julieannfelicity

I'm pleased to report that Cameron has raised over $350 for Habitat for Humanity with his book, Cameron's A to Z. He's received an autographed portrait and letter from former President Jimmy Carter, thanking him for what he is doing with the charity. And, he is having a book signing this Saturday. My fingers are crossed that he has a great day, but we're already so proud of his accomplishments that we have to celebrate.

Cookies and milk are on us today!










To add to it, he starts 5th grade tomorrow - the all important MIDDLE SCHOOL!


----------



## StephenLivingston

I just won a funniest photo competition and my prize is a week's worth of advertising on the UK Kindle Users Forum (KUF) http://www.kuforum.co.uk


----------



## Steve the Bear

Hey, I just realized that through August I sold over 100 bucks over nine titles! I'm happy.


----------



## Paul Clayton

It's almost lunch time.  (Rubs hands happily.) Soon I'm off to Subway!


----------



## kcmay

Got a wonderful review on Venom yesterday, in which the reader wrote, "The characters are all interesting and the story plausible, I kept thinking "someone has to make a movie out of this" and all sci-fi lovers should read this book!" 

Hollywood, are you listening?


----------



## Dawn Judd

Well, after reading the discussions here about pricing, I decided to raise the price of Phantom Rising back up to $2.99.  Since Reining In went free, my Phantom Rising sales have been steady.  I'm happy to say that even after the price increase, sales have remained steady.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

After some kind of Amazon glitch that made my book unavailable for something like 20 hours, people can actually buy my book again! Woohoo!


----------



## Guest

My fantasy novella, The Ant-Man of Malfen, just received a 5 star review from Red Adept Reviews. It's one of the most thorough reviews I've seen. It made my year, pretty much.

http://redadeptreviews.com/the-ant-man-of-malfen-by-d-p-prior/#more-6348


----------



## anne_holly

Got a very nice review, and was made a "Top Pick," so I'm hoping this will bring that book up from its 300,000s pit of shame.

And, to top it off, someone bought copies of a couple of my other books, so perhaps I might see all my books up into the far-more-respectable 99,000 or higher range.


----------



## Dawn Judd

I've had over 13,000 downloads of Reining In for the month of August.  Oh, how I wish those were all sales.  But still, I'm happy about this.  Because paid or not, that's 13,000 new sets of eyes on my work. Which is more than I've had since it was released.  Ok, I know not all of them will read it, or even read it right away, but the huge jump in sales for the sequel suggests many are reading it.  So my question now is, how long do I keep it free?


----------



## Guest

Just put the advance copy of Conflict of Interest up on Smashwords to find any formatting bugs. A very nice end to the day!

Hopefully everything should be in place for a Saturday launch.


----------



## rscully

First, congratulations to everyone, great to see so many positive stories, you all deserve it!

I just opened my email and had to pinch myself. I just recieved an offer for three books in the new Urban Fantasy I've been writing. I know I can do two in the series, but not sure about the third, not just yet. Best part, they actually offered an advance "pinch" you're kidding me! They are setting deadlines this time for release so I have to get focused, a little more pressure than before.

Anyways, I'm going for it, talk about a boost! Thank you so much silver lightning publishing!


----------



## Doug DePew

I had a guy contact me asking how to get an autographed copy of my book! 

I've actually had a couple others, but this one I'm actually sending out. I didn't know what to do with the others. This is a guy from my unit. My book's a memoir from my military time, and he was there. I didn't actually know him that well, but it meant a lot to me to have somebody who was there ask how to get an autographed copy. It must have been written right. 

I'm sending it out to him tomorrow. I'm not really equipped to do autographed copies, but I still had some review copies and an envelope. He insisted on paying me, so I'm basically charging him cost. I guess I'm going to have to come up with some kind of system for it because several people have asked. 

I was just happy he thought that much of the book!


----------



## Erick Flaig

A four-star rating and a very positive review! Pepsi for everybody!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/26869


----------



## bnapier

After months and months of internal debates, I decided to go ahead and release my peculiar little poetry chapbook, The Only Moth Among the Dark. I know poetry isn't a huge category for Kindle titles, but I spent a great deal of time on this and felt it would be a sham to just let it gather dust.

If you want to learn more about it, it went live yesterday: http://www.amazon.com/Only-Moth-Among-Dark-ebook/dp/B005KS4VHK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315053160&sr=8-1


----------



## nicholasmcgirr

My new title, Life of Death, was released this morning. This is my first attempt with Kindle Direct Publishing! Link is in my signature.

Nicholas.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Let's see what I have to celebrate:


I sold the 1,000th copy of my book on the 97th day of its release, last weekend.

I released the first short story from the world of the trilogy (sort of like a deleted scene on a DVD), and within 30 minutes of being available I had 5 sales.

I spoke with a well-known industry attorney, who told me that my ideas for my publishing company weren't in fact crazy, but that I would be beating authors off with a stick.

I have six authors ready to sign as soon as the contracts are finalized.

I made enough money from my book last month to pay my house note and electric bill in November (due to the delay from Kindle).

It's been a pretty good couple weeks!


----------



## WilliamKing.me

Just sold a short story in Germany today! All the BBOS have gone for the month! Drinks all around,

All the best,

Bill


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Got 2 new reviews -- 4-stars for The Old Mermaid's Tale and 5-stars for The Crazy Old Lady In The Attic:

*CRAZY OLD LADY__________________________________________*
5.0 out of 5 stars ABSOLUTELY FIVE STARS!, September 2, 2011
By Page Turner - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic (Kindle Edition)
I was hooked from the very beginning: "Call me Ishmael," my father used to say. At the time I didn't realize it was the opening line of Moby Dick."

Kathleen Valentine has written an outstanding novella with surprises,twists and turns enough for a larger work. This author handles the descriptions of both her characters and the setting so artfully that the reader gets not a hint that what is being read is merely necessary description. You see the old Boston brownstone as if you were there and the dialogue between her characters is true to the ear.

I was sorry to see the story end and look forward to other works by this author now that I've discovered her.

*OLD MERMAID'S TALE_________________________________*
4.0 out of 5 stars A breath of fresh air, September 3, 2011
By Katie Summers - See all my reviews
This review is from: The Old Mermaid's Tale (Kindle Edition)

This book was graciously provided for review purposes.

The Old Mermaid's Tale is beautiful. Set in the 1960s, the story revolves around a young girl named Clair who is torn between two loves. I am not usually a romantic genre fan but this story had the right elements of romance to keep you reading and the story featured such wonderful characters. Although, the story was set in the 1960s, the characters could very well be living today -- living, breathing, and loving. This novel was a breath of fresh air.


----------



## DDScott

Happy Weekend and what a superfab weekend it is!!!

_*I still can't believe The WG2E is now getting over:

1 million hits per month

40,000 unique visitors per month

75,500 page views per month

That boils down to an average of 1368 WG2E-Land Peeps per day and over 2600 page views&#8230;per day!!!*_

What a wonderful way to celebrate our Indie Epub Journey&#8230;right here&#8230;together&#8230;at The WG2E!!!

And we're not stopping here...no way!!!

_*Here's a Sneak Peek at what's coming and who's coming to The WG2E beginning tomorrow...and here are a few hints:

Scott Nicholson

Mark Williams

Sible Hodge

Matthew Rush aka The Edit Dude

Barbara Silkstone

and much more...*_

Here's the full scoop:

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/the-wg2e-is-growing-growing-growing


----------



## Steve Silkin

I wrote the libretto for an opera three years ago. The composer sent me a disc with what he's done so far a few weeks ago. I've listened in my car on the way to work and back a few times, but I just now found the time to sit down and listen while following along the text. It's phenomenally awesome.


----------



## Miriam Minger

A cooler morning in the San Antonio area...FINALLY!!    

Miriam Minger


----------



## kcmay

My team won its season opener by shutting out our opponent.


----------



## mattlynn

2,500 downloads of Letha Force in the last month. Okay, that is because it is free. But I am starting to get more sales of my other books...


----------



## Dawn Judd

Miriam Minger said:


> A cooler morning in the San Antonio area...FINALLY!!
> 
> Miriam Minger


Same here. I am loving it! Time to finally get some yardwork done!!!


----------



## David Wailing

[walks into virtual pub and jumps on a table] Hey everyone! I'm celebrating joining the Kindle Boards forum today and discovering the Writers' Cafe, which is helping me feel that writing books isn't just something the weird kid in the class does. There's cool people here too! Who knew?!

So the next round's on me! Cheers!

[falls off table]


----------



## philvan

Yesterday I published a new Sherlock Holmes story, and today the first copy sold. In Germany! Yay-Double ++


----------



## JMJeffries

I finished designing the cover for the next JM Jeffries romance, A Bride to Treasure.


----------



## Colin Taber

This might be a little old fashioned, but the presses are rolling on the Australian release of the Ossard's Hope trade paperback which will hit book shops nationally here at the end of the month. We're currently finalising a three city signing tour. My distributor is already getting strong pre-sales, even though they haven't yet ''officially'' announced the book's release. 

With the outlay, admin and stress of the print run almost behind me, to hear about the growing preorders is a great relief!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Just received the fantastic news that my romantic thriller RIPPED APART earned a 5-star review from Misty at The Top Shelf!!

http://www.the-top-shelf.com/?page_id=1856



Miriam Minger


----------



## Doug DePew

David Wailing said:


> So the next round's on me! Cheers!


Cool! I think we should have a round of tequilas for all my compadres!

My reason to celebrate is this:

I have about six or seven major characters in my first book who are the guys I was around all the time. It's autobiographical. Well, I found one of them (Shiff) around a week ago and was able to finally send him a signed book. I'm trying to do that for all of them as a thanks.

I just heard from him, and he loved it! He thanked me for bringing back people and events he'd completely forgotten. That's what has been most important to me since the beginning. If the guys who lived it with me like it, it was done right. He wants to have a "SAT & BAF! book party reunion" over mocha lattes or something. 


That's just really, super cool to me. I've sent one to almost all of them now. Several have left reviews on Amazon. Now I only have one left (Mac) that I can't find. 
Yay,
Doug


----------



## Cliff Ball

I'm only 170 sales away from selling 3000 copies of my novels, and it only took me a year. I never thought I'd get 1000, so this is great.

Plus, the heat has gone down in D/FW to a tolerable level. Now we just need rain, rain, rain!


----------



## rabmac

Tuesday 6 September saw _Showdown at Squaw Pass_ reach the top 100 in both the US and UK Amazon Kindle charts (95 and 85 respectively).

Gone down a bit today, but I'm still delighted  .


----------



## rabmac

rabmac said:


> Tuesday 6 September saw _Showdown at Squaw Pass_ reach the top 100 in both the US and UK Amazon Kindle charts (95 and 85 respectively)


I should've added, 'in the Western genre'.

Now if I could only get a five-star review ...


----------



## DDScott

After hitting the 6500 Ebook Sales mark, I wanted to make the book that started it all for me - BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS - Book One of my Bootscootin' Books Series - Free on Kindle...

Amazon just agreed...and made it Free!!!

*BOOTSCOOTIN' BLAHNIKS is now Free on Kindle!!!*

Happy Reading, Y'All!

And Welcome to my Bootscootin' & Cozy Cash Mystery Worlds!!!


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I finally got my zombie novelette Air: Elements of The Undead out to my beta readers last night. Yay for short books!


----------



## Doug DePew

The paperback for my new book is available on Amazon! I also sold a couple of my other book today...I'm not sure how many, but the rank jumped a lot. 

It was a good day. 

Oh yeah, the Cardinals just beat the Braves, too!

It was a GREAT day.


----------



## 13500

_A Whisper to a Scream _ hit #92 on the Kindle Indie Bestseller List last night.


----------



## Remi Michaud

Well, I just released Rites of Ascension II: Blood of War two days ago and it's off to a decent start. It's already in the top 10 for epic fantasy new releases.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

Had my very first UK sale sometime this month!

I've gotten used to the BBoS for UK and DE, so haven't even been checking them. I just happened to this morning and there it was!

Woohoo!


----------



## 13893

I had my first sale of Bleeder in the UK this week.


----------



## Decon

Amazon made this political thriller short story ebook FREE this weekend on .com
500 downloads in two days.​







http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0055FE31W​
A tale of political intrigue and deception. This one is for conspiracy theorists. An interactive story that will have you opening your browser to search the net for answers. A fast paced thriller, set in America. Includes interactive links to articles that add a ring of truth to this fictitional conspiracy.​


----------



## NS

I got my first 5 star review an Goodreads! 
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/206822646

Feels good!


----------



## traceya

Nothing to do with books or sales but my beloved niece J, more of a friend than a niece, who donated the bone marrow for my transplant, has been trying to have a child now for 8 years and finally last night she and her husband rang to tell me they're pregnant with the baby expected late April or early May of next year.  I cried tears of joy for them as they've tried for so long and I know they'll make wonderful parents


----------



## Dave Dykema

That's wonderful, Tracey!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My novella, Out of Time, is in the top 100 for science fiction on Amazon UK (at least, right now anyway)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Out-of-Time-ebook/dp/B0014FX2FA

I uploaded a new short sci-fi story on Smashwords two days ago and have gotten 60 downloads so far, don't know if that's good or not, but I think its cool: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/87392


----------



## normcowie

I received my first copies of my new book BONK & HEDZ ... A CAVEMAN ... AND WOMAN STORY in time for an author event in Aurora, Il. It was cool to have six different titles available.
Norm


----------



## Erick Flaig

I noticed my first sale for the iPad today. I consider this a major coup, as I have trouble even finding the itunes page it's on.

Thanks, unknown iPad owner! I'll bet *Call Me Ishmael* looks really cool on it!


----------



## Remi Michaud

Both of my books are sitting in the top 100 for epic fantasy right now! I've had one at a time in there, but never both at once. Woot!


----------



## R. M. Reed

Reviews for my horror novel have come in very slowly, so today I was happy to find a new five star review on Smashwords.


----------



## SBJones

My book, The Eternal Gateway: Requiem on the shelf at Barnes and Noble. Kindle store isn't the only place an indie author can succeed.


----------



## Michael Kingswood

I'm happy that the Redskins beat the Giants yesterday evening, for the first time in something like 5 years.


Woohoo!


----------



## Erick Flaig

SBJones said:


> My book, The Eternal Gateway: Requiem on the shelf at Barnes and Noble. Kindle store isn't the only place an indie author can succeed.


Looks like you're outselling "Vampire Empire." Great picture!


----------



## StephenLivingston

"Kindling" my collection of short stories has just received a five star review from Goodreads reviewer Katy Sozaeva 
You can read her review here: http://www.amazon.com/Kindling-ebook/dp/B004YDU4PA
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Jason Kristopher

SBJones said:


> My book, The Eternal Gateway: Requiem on the shelf at Barnes and Noble. Kindle store isn't the only place an indie author can succeed.


I'd be very interested in hearing your story about how you got to that point. Please PM me if you're interested in talking about it. 

Oh, and I sold my 1,000th Kindle copy yesterday, and the very next copy I sell will be #1,300 overall. Not bad for 110 days!


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read

SBJones said:


> My book, The Eternal Gateway: Requiem on the shelf at Barnes and Noble. Kindle store isn't the only place an indie author can succeed.


Congratulations! YAY!


----------



## RedTash

I've finally released This Brilliant Darkness after *years* of schlepping it around!  Ready to move on to other projects!  I'm celebrating with a big Trick or Treat Bash at my place, with loads of KB authors taking part!


----------



## Dave Dykema

DDark said:


> I sold my first copy to Germany, woohoo! I have no idea why that excites me
> I'm also #291 in popularity on Fiction/fantasy/contemporary. Yeah, well its a start.


Still waiting for a German sale, but this month, I'm doing better in England than here. What's up with that? Not that I'm complaining...


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

I was just informed by _Kindle Book Review_ that _HUNTER_ is a finalist for one of their Indie Awards. Needless to say, I'm honored.


----------



## JMJeffries

Robert Bidinotto said:


> I was just informed by _Kindle Book Review_ that _HUNTER_ is a finalist for one of their Indie Awards. Needless to say, I'm honored.


Congratulations, Robert. It's always a pleasure to see authors acknowledged for their writing.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hit 90,000 words in Double Agent today.


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

ISLAND OF SECRETS....  OH MY GOODNESS!!!!  To say I'm excited would be a HUGE understatement!

US Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #536 Paid in Kindle Store  
#1 in Books > Romance > Gothic 
#5 in Books > Romance > Time Travel 
#26 in Books > Romance > Historical 


UK Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #1,520 Paid in Kindle Store 
#2 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Gothic 
#4 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Time Travel 
#52 in Books > Fiction > Romance > Paranormal


----------



## StaciStallings

My new book "Deep in the Heart" hit the virtual bookstands today!

And I found KindleBoards though I'm not sure how to use them yet...


----------



## Robert Bidinotto

@ J.M. Jeffries -- So nice of you. Thanks much!


----------



## Colin Taber

My second title has started shipping to bookshops across Australia which is a great relief (after a few hectic months). The best part about it is that I've had a good reaction to the small signing tour I'm doing, so have been confirmed at various bookshops for events in both Sydney and Perth, with others still negotiating. I'm based in Perth on the west coast, but did live in Sydney for six years (at Bondi) so am looking forward to heading back there for a short week of selling books and catching up with friends. Other than that, with flights booked, I'm trying to relax a little and get to work on book 3.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Awesome, Colin. Have fun in Sydney!

I gave away 101 free ebooks through a LibraryThing giveaway less than a week ago, and I've been feeling nervous about it. The first review just came in. Here's part of it:

"This is not just one of the best independent books I have ever read; this is one of the finest fantasy novels (period, full stop, etc etc) that I have read in many years. My hat (had I one) goes off to Mr. Siregar for a well-told, well-edited and highly professional independent work that lends credence and credit to independent authors everywhere."


----------



## Ian Weaver

Hi All

Not sales - not a new book completed - my reason to celebrate is an easy one - for the past 8 months - yes eight months - I have been unable to put 'pen to paper' and complete the half written third book in my trilogy. Well, in the past 2 days I've written 6500 words and it's flowing like never before.  That's it!!!

Ian


----------



## Gregory Lynn

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Awesome, Colin. Have fun in Sydney!
> 
> I gave away 101 free ebooks through a LibraryThing giveaway less than a week ago, and I've been feeling nervous about it. The first review just came in. Here's part of it:
> 
> "This is not just one of the best independent books I have ever read; this is one of the finest fantasy novels (period, full stop, etc etc) that I have read in many years. My hat (had I one) goes off to Mr. Siregar for a well-told, well-edited and highly professional independent work that lends credence and credit to independent authors everywhere."


You're really trying to move closer to the top of my TBR list aren't you?


----------



## EGranfors

I'd love to be sharing huge sales numbers, but instead it's a step forward for me:  my daughter gave me my own KIndle for my birthday!  Whoot!


----------



## Gregory Lynn

This may sound pathetic.  For that matter, it may be pathetic.  I don't really care.

For the first time since high school 20+ years ago I actually finished a short story I sat down to write.

I think it pretty much blows chunks.  The tone gets lost and the conflict isn't all that clear but a rewrite or two can probably fix that.

It's a little funny, it was actually a story inspired somewhat by something someone said here.  In one of the vampire threads, someone said that angels and vampires go in and out of style and there's only so much you can do with them.

I thought to myself, "Well, you could make a kick ass angel.  As in, one that could kick asses."

Next thing you know I have an idea about an angel who has worked for Heaven Inc. for a long time, gets laid off, and realizes she really doesn't have much in the way of skills.  She does some temp work for different departments and finally realizes her problem is that she needs to work for herself and goes into business as a freelance kicker of buttocks.  Someone does something wrong, you hire her to give them what they deserve.  I think it sets things up for some future stories the ideas for which have not yet invaded my noggin but which I'm sure are lurking somewhere.


----------



## Evan Couzens

Gregory Lynn said:


> You're really trying to move closer to the top of my TBR list aren't you?


Unless you have something you're really looking forward to, it's worth it to bump Black God's War up. It really is very good.


----------



## Guest

Cadman's Gambit received another great 5 star review, this time from top reviewer, R. Nicholson. He compared the book to Joe Abercrombie's The First Law series, which is cool by me.

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2KDMNCQI7KVCF/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005FHY1BW&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Nice one, D.P.!



Gregory Lynn said:


> You're really trying to move closer to the top of my TBR list aren't you?


Who, me?


----------



## Gregory Lynn

MosesSiregarIII said:


> Who, me?


Yes you. The finest fantasy novel in years. Hmm...perhaps I should finish what I am reading quickly.


----------



## JMJeffries

EGranfors said:


> I'd love to be sharing huge sales numbers, but instead it's a step forward for me: my daughter gave me my own KIndle for my birthday! Whoot!


I hope you had a nice birthday.

I've been steadily giving family members Kindles. My sister received one from me for her birthday in May, my daughter last Christmas. I'm saving for my daughter in law for this coming Christmas. I'm always amused at the looks on their faces when they open the bag and discover a Kindle. The first words both said, "I don't think I can give up books for this. I love the feel of a book in my hands." Two weeks later it's "I love my Kindle. Love it. Love it."

I don't think books will ever go away, but publishers are going to have to get more creative to keep people buying and reading them.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Broke into the Top 100 historical romance lists with TWIN PASSIONS, my very first novel "way back when" and a Viking story, too, in honor of my Norwegian heritage.    Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.


Miriam Minger


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

*Vestal Virgin--suspense in ancient Rome* received a 5 star review from Red Adept Reviews today!

http://redadeptreviews.com/


----------



## sinclairbrowning

Gregory Lynn said:


> I have an idea about an angel who has worked for Heaven Inc. for a long time, gets laid off, and realizes she really doesn't have much in the way of skills. She does some temp work for different departments and finally realizes her problem is that she needs to work for herself and goes into business as a freelance kicker of buttocks.


Way to go, Gregory, for finishing that story! It doesn't matter if you're not totally in love with it. You can fix that. What you can't fix is something that you haven't written. Your angel sounds like a great idea to me...even has series possibilities.

You know a lot of people talk about wanting to write a story or a book, but there are _very few _ who have actually finished one. You've done that.

Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Mayer

Nook mentioned my latest release in their newsletter this morning and it's sitting at #20 on B&N overall.


----------



## Seanathin23

I shipped Breaking Overnight to an excited alpha reader, and I'm getting close to half way though the last pass on my other WIP before the words are locked and I'm left with only formatting to do.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Hey, I'm just now getting around to whooping it up about my August 99-cent sale for ABSOLUTION. It went very well, sold 7X the copies I sold in July, so I am psyched. So psyched in fact that I decided to try it for DIVA, my latest thriller, for the month of September. We'll see how it goes ...


----------



## 41352

It may sound trivial, but two readers have told me so far that they stayed up until 2 in the morning to finish Rex Rising and wanting more.   (Rex Rising was published only last month). So... I am celebrating tonight.


----------



## Nichole Chase

I got fan mail!   What an awesome feeling.

Also, Mortal Obligation has been sitting on two top 100 lists for the last two weeks. Considering it has only been live for 1 1/2 months, this surpasses my wildest dreams.  Woot!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #1,217 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Children's Fiction > Literature > Love & Romance 
#32 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Science Fiction, Fantasy & Horror > Science Fiction, Fantasy, & Magic


----------



## Gregory Lynn

sinclairbrowning said:


> Way to go, Gregory, for finishing that story! It doesn't matter if you're not totally in love with it. You can fix that. What you can't fix is something that you haven't written. Your angel sounds like a great idea to me...even has series possibilities.
> 
> You know a lot of people talk about wanting to write a story or a book, but there are _very few _ who have actually finished one. You've done that.
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks, it's nice to know that even the most trivial of accomplishments can get some something.


----------



## aaronpolson

I sold my 1,000 Kindle book today (up to something like 1,006 now). 

Getting rich soon? Naw. But I'm still stoked. 

On to the next 999,000.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

SuzanneTyrpak said:


> *Vestal Virgin--suspense in ancient Rome* received a 5 star review from Red Adept Reviews today!
> 
> http://redadeptreviews.com/


Nice one!


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm thrilled to see Suzanne get such a great review. Vestal Virgin deserves 5 stars.

My bit of news is less exciting than a Red Adept review, but pretty exciting to me.

An admittedly flawed KDP reporting system shows that I've sold over 30 Throwing Clay Shadows books yesterday.


----------



## ronvitale

Congratulations on selling 1,000 copies of your ebook. I am celebrating because I launched my latest novel and received emails from a bunch of blog reviewers who are interested in reading and reviewing it. I'm extremely happy about that!


----------



## Rayne Book Covers

I completed an artwork and recently bagged a deal for a new book cover art


----------



## R. M. Reed

I was interviewed by Mel Comley on her blog!

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-indie-authors.html


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

theaatkinson said:


> I'm thrilled to see Suzanne get such a great review. Vestal Virgin deserves 5 stars.
> 
> My bit of news is less exciting than a Red Adept review, but pretty exciting to me.
> 
> An admittedly flawed KDP reporting system shows that I've sold over 30 Throwing Clay Shadows books yesterday.


That's awesome! May the good times continue rolling.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Sold my 10,000th book.


----------



## kcmay

Sold my 50,000th book today!


----------



## RedTash

Congrats on the milestone sales, guys & gals!


----------



## Decon

Just hit 1000 FREE downloads for my short political story. Where there's a will there's a war and recieved my first five star review. More to the point it has boosted my sales of Lunch Break Thrillers.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Actually feel renewed after not writing all weekend due to house guests.  The break sometimes is refreshing.

And, it's a gorgeous cool day.

So many things to celebrate!

Congrats to everyone on good book news.


----------



## bnapier

Over the weekend, I received a pretty outstanding review for my novel, The Masks of Our Fathers.

Check it out here: http://www.seraphim7.com/news/book-review-mask-our-fathers-barry-napier


----------



## Guest

After many talks with the publisher, Fire Season is being made available on Smashwords, and from there hopefully to the Nook. I just saw the file appear under my account on my dashboard!


----------



## Pnjw

I just sold my 200th book this morning. It's been available less than two months and at a $3.99 price point. I'm thrilled.

Looking forward to the day I can claim four or five figures.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sold my 10,000th book.


Nice!



kcmay said:


> Sold my 50,000th book today!


Oh. Nevermind, Daniel.


----------



## kcmay

Kinshield won second place in The Kindle Book Review Indie Award, September 2011. I'm pretty sure this is my first ever book award.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I made my first sales under my real name since I added my middle initial on Amazon. Someone bought both superhero books. I was really worried that my real name was dead and I would never be able to use it again.


----------



## terrireid

Congrats to everyone!  

I FINALLY finished the 5th Mary O'Reilly book and uploaded it yesterday morning.  Amazon was AMAZING with their turnaround and it was ready for download within an hour.  Five hours later and I've sold 100 copies and I'm #6 in the Hot New Releases Women Sleuths category!!!  I'm smiling on the inside and the outside.


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone!

I received two pieces of fan mail this week. You all have probably received a lot, especially you, K.C., but for me this is pretty cool.


----------



## kcmay

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Congratulations, everyone!
> 
> I received two pieces of fan mail this week. You all have probably received a lot, especially you, K.C., but for me this is pretty cool.


Every one is a treasure! Congrats!


----------



## PhoenixS

Small brags only compared to what some are doing here :

_Spoil of War_ has now sold 500 copies in a little less than 6 months.

SECTOR C hit #8 in Hot New Releases yesterday in the same category where Bob Mayer holds the #1 - #4 spots on the list: High Tech SF.

Congrats to KC and Terri and Daniel and to everyone who's seen a personal best recently. Every milestone is a reason to celebrate!


----------



## Doug DePew

I sold two books on Smashwords today! 

Talk about small brags, but I don't sell them there that often. Two in a day is unprecedented.


----------



## Nichole Chase

I sold my 1000th book today!    I can honestly say that I'm in shock. I never expected to reach that milestone at this point.


----------



## terrireid

Congrats - everyone!!!  I agree - every milestone should be celebrated.  And, dang it, we get to be writers.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I just pushed my latest story, Air: An Elements of The Undead Novelette, out to Kindle, PubIt, and Smash.


----------



## Emma Daniels

Hi

I think I have cause to join this celebration. After having my book Heartbreak Highway free for two weeks, I thought when I returned it to full price it would sink back down within hours. After 3 days, its till in the top 100 of the Kindle store. That's over 600 books sold today and another 600 sold yesterday - for real money.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

A big buzz around Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming....

"Live" interview with the author on Sandy's Spotlight. Check it out. I've been asked....those are hummingbirds swirling around in the background!

http://bit.ly/qcwhaz


----------



## SimonSmithWilson

My reason to celebrate today was because my novel The Legend of the Hermit Master climbed into the U.K bestseller list for books on dogs, which is fantastic. The book has been doing better than I ever expected, but seeing it on the bestseller list is just amazing, lol.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I just got my first sale on my newest story (published last night & available on Amazon about an hour ago)..


----------



## kcmay

Congrats, everyone! I love this thread and read it eagerly every time it gets bumped. It's fabulous and encouraging that so many people are finding success with their books. Write on!


----------



## Ian Fraser

Its not a 'major' thing to celebrate...but according to my editor, there's just a couple of chapters remaining to be worked on today, and then I'll get the final verdict on whether my new book (already heavily rewritten), is good for public consumption. *holds thumbs*


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

That Crazy Old Lady is in Amazon's TOP 20 in TWO categories!!!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #982 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#19 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#20 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers


----------



## JMJeffries

I have written more of *Protecting Lulu *in the last ten days than the whole month previous. I'm so jazzed by this story. It flows and every day brings more ideas that takes the story into different direction than I ever anticipated.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

Emma Daniels said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I have cause to join this celebration. After having my book Heartbreak Highway free for two weeks, I thought when I returned it to full price it would sink back down within hours. After 3 days, its till in the top 100 of the Kindle store. That's over 600 books sold today and another 600 sold yesterday - for real money.


That's completely awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Colin Taber

Some fantastic news and milestones have been posted here from lots of different people, which is great to see things moving along!

I'm sitting at home on a sunny Sunday morning feeling a little bit lost as all the running around for the last book launch seems to finally be over, until Wednesday when I fly to Sydney and Canberra to do (paper) book signings (and then back to Perth for some more), but that'll just be fun, not laborious admin as now everything is out there and organised as the books ship.

What that means is that it's time to get back to writing book 3 and enjoy the coming two weeks while I meet readers, sell books, and get to spend the downtime writing a first draft which is something I feel like I haven't done for years. I'm really looking forward to submersing myself in just the creative process again, instead of the almost endless process of editing, rewriting and proofreading. 

Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## Colin Taber

Gregory Lynn said:


> That's completely awesome. Congratulations.


This has got to be seconded as completely awesome seems a pretty fit description! Enjoy the sales and success!


----------



## KC75

I'm celebrating being #1 in the Kindle store for free short stories, and #3 for free literary fiction. Huzzah! 

I know it's free, but one day I'll be there with a paid product. Just give me time.


----------



## theaatkinson

a really freaky and exciting thing has happened to me this morning. a few months ago I was talking to a fellow writer and she asked to interview me about Kindle etc. I agreed of course!

This morning, the article appeared in our provincial newspaper. it's truly a cool thing for me. Please check it out and comment if you like. (if you can)

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Books/1265050.html


----------



## Pamela

Germany 
The Necromancer is number 1 in horror and occult.  Number 4 in Romantic Suspense.

Nr. 1 in Kindle-Shop > Horror > Okkultismus 
Nr. 4 in Englische Bücher  > Horror > Okkultismus 
Nr. 4 in Kindle-Shop > eBooks  > Romantik & Spannung

I don't sell many there, so this is fun!


----------



## Michelle Muto

Just released my new book Don't Fear the Reaper, and it's sitting at #13 in Hot New Releases, YA, Spine-Chilling Horror. 

AND, hubby and I celebrated our 13th wedding anniversary. I think there's a trend with the number 13 this weekend.


----------



## Guest

Last week was a good one for me. I finished major edits to Shader book 2, Best Laid Plans (so it's on course for an October release). The Ant-Man of Malfen is back to 99c (from FREE) and is selling very well, and Cadman's Gambit just received an incredible review from Robert J. Duperre on Journal of Always:

http://journalofalways.blogspot.com/2011/09/review-cadmans-gambit-shader-book-i-by.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Hit 100,000 words in the third Jaclyn Johnson novel today. I'm tired.


----------



## 41419

Just sold my 1000th e-book! Woop!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Yippeee I just got a nice review of my New Orleans thriller on Arts Journal from Jan Herman: A Maniac and His Muse

 [URL=http://www.artsjournal.com/herman/2011/09/a_maniac_and_his_muse.html]http://www.artsjournal.com/herman/2011/09/a_maniac_and_his_muse.html [/url]

I would love it if you'd leave a comment!


----------



## R. M. Reed

No more graveyard shifts for me! I can emerge into the daylight!


----------



## Doug DePew

R. M. Reed said:


> No more graveyard shifts for me! I can emerge into the daylight!


I loved working midnights. I'd still be on them now if my department was open at night. I hate working days. I'm always tired on days.

Now for something completely different. The Cards win! The Cards win! Go crazy folks! Go crazy!!

This has been the best September in Major League Baseball history. The two biggest combacks EVER were decided tonight. Now it's time to get ready for September baseball. I went the the 2006 NLCS. I'm hoping to go to this World Series!


----------



## DDScott

Today, on The WG2E, we're announcing...and celebrating with gusto...

*The WG2E All-For-Indies Anthologies

which will be coming in 2012*

If you're an Indie Epub Author, we want YOU!!!

_*Here's the scoop on how y'all can sign-up to be part of these anthologies...*_

http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com/self-published-author-unite-in-anthologies-on-wg2e


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I'm on day 5 of writing my second book. At this moment, procrastinating ...


----------



## Nadine

I have a UK publisher interested in my foreign rights, number one in my category, and had a great cup of coffee.  Lots to celebrate!


----------



## Pamela

That's great Nadine!  Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Here's something awesome to report to my Kindlers... tonight, I broke my personal high for words in a first draft. I'm at 104,853... the record was 104,728.


----------



## Guest

Fire Season has just been accepted by Virtual Pulp Press as an Aviation Adventure for their online bookstore.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

VH Folland said:


> Fire Season has just been accepted by Virtual Pulp Press as an Aviation Adventure for their online bookstore.


Congrats. Reminds me, I gots ta get back to those books and start reading again . . . including Fire Season.


----------



## rayhensley

The fact that I can upload books on Amazon and make enough to buy beer is reason for me to celebrate each day


----------



## kcmay

modwitch said:


> Painted the walls of my new office today. Dedicated writing space with a comfy chair and no distractions!


Ooooh! You inspire me! I've got plans to turn my dining room into an office (since I don't use it as a dining room anyway). Maybe I'll start tearing off the ugly, pink flowered wallpaper today.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

rayhensley said:


> The fact that I can upload books on Amazon and make enough to buy beer is reason for me to celebrate each day


Amen.


----------



## shel

Well, my main character is underage, so she can only have a Coke, but I'm going to have a beer.  Why?  Because my first e-book is for sale today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Yeah, I'm a little excited.


----------



## Debra Burroughs

I'm celebrating because I just received a 5-STAR review from ReadersFavorite.com for my new novel, She Had No Choice. *doing the happy dance*
http://readersfavorite.com/review/4959


----------



## kcmay

It's official. I now have a literary agent.    Hopefully they can find an interested publisher. That would be fun.


----------



## Dawn Judd

kcmay said:


> It's official. I now have a literary agent.  Hopefully they can find an interested publisher. That would be fun.


Congratulations! That is great news!


----------



## Guest

_*Best Laid Plans*_ (book 2 of my Shader series) is finished and off for formatting. I have also nearly completed _*The Shader Companion*_, a little guide to the world, characters, history etc. It has lots of original artwork. I also have 3 new editing commissions for the month after taking a break to finish _*Best Laid Plans*_. Throw in some very nice reviews over the last few weeks and it all starts to look like something worth celebrating. Now where's my wine?


----------



## Caddy

Not as big of a deal as some posts, but by the end of August, I made my first goal for my debut novel:  25 sold in first month.  I wanted 50 by the end of 2 months.  I had 58 sold by the end of 2 months.  Now, I want 100...and then thousands...eventually per day...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Haven't had anything to celebrate in a while, but now I have a modest milestone to celebrate. My local library shelved two of my books. They're on the top shelf so not exactly visible, but they're there.


----------



## HAGrant

My good news: Amazon made my novel LOST CARGO free last Friday, Sept. 30. It went to #1 in the free charts for fantasy and sci-fi and is still up there at #1 for sci-fi (it slipped to #2 in fantasy). So far, 12,500 downloads. I hope this translates to some book reviews and sales of my second book. 

Congrats to everybody else for the good things in your lives.


----------



## Tara Maya

I paid for my son's homeschooling kindergarten program from my book earnings.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

Tara Maya said:


> I paid for my son's homeschooling kindergarten program from my book earnings.


That's pretty damn awesome, congratulations.


----------



## Tara Maya

Gregory Lynn said:


> That's pretty d*mn awesome, congratulations.


Thanks. It was one of my goals when I began self-publishing, so it felt really wonderful.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Got a nice review of my latest New Orleans crime thriller, DIVA, on Huffington Post. I'd be thrilled if you'd check it out and make me celebrate even more by leaving a comment or giving it a thumbs up.  Thanks!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jan-herman/a-maniac-and-his-muse_b_986054.html


----------



## bnapier

After a long 6 year journey, my novel The Bleeding Room was released by a small horror press (Graveside Tales) on Tuesday. Fr right now, it's only available i dead tree format, but a Kindle version is on it way! Dead tree form here: http://www.amazon.com/Bleeding-Room-Barry-Napier/dp/0983314136/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317916184&sr=8-1


----------



## StephenLivingston

My collection of short stories "Kindling" is on the hot list for short stories on itunes


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

kcmay said:


> Ooooh! You inspire me! I've got plans to turn my dining room into an office (since I don't use it as a dining room anyway).


We did that. Only minus was that I had to get a folding screen to use as my 'door'. But it's wonderful to have a dedicated work space.

I just uploaded my latest book, _The Honor Due a King_, a couple days ago. Was putting in 12 hour days to finish it. So what am I doing to celebrate? Staining the underside of the 2-story deck, errrrgh...


----------



## Cliff Ball

I haven't done an interview in a long time, so here's one I just did:
http://www.1stauthorinterviews.com/2011/10/premium-interview-with-cliff-ball.html


----------



## Tony Rabig

After about a year, finally got my first reader review on Amazon a few days ago (had already had some good ones at Smashwords and Goodreads, but this was my first at Amazon). It was a 5-star for The Other Iron River, and Other Stories; the review was so complimentary and enthusiastic that I found myself waiting for someone to add a comment saying that the stories weren't THAT good. In fact, when I posted a note about it to this thread the other day, I took it down a bit later.

But I finally decided that if she enjoyed the ebook that much, hey, I'll take it (whether I agree 100% with the review or not).


----------



## Alm Hlgh

I'm celebrating my very first 5-star rating and review on Amazon.


----------



## Guest

The Docks is going into print, and the local indie book shop is interested in doing a book launch. I'm delighted, and trying to work out how to do a book launch with a penname. Hire a stand-in ?


----------



## Ian Fraser

My 'The Depths of Deception' is #5,712 in Kindle store and #96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue

Better than this - I just received the last batch of edits to be applied on my latest work-in-progress, and then a new novel will be hitting the (digital) shelves.


----------



## Lisa Grace

I just received my hard copy of the movie option & purchasing contracts. They want all 3 books. The entertainment lawyer I wanted agreed to represent me. A major Christian house's acquisition editors (2) contacted me, and I have a marketing proposal turned into them (for turning the first 3 books into paperbacks). So I'm psyched. I have 2 more books I'll be releasing as eBooks in November, and one in December. If I have an entertainment lawyer, and the publishing house signs me, do I even need an agent? Part of me wants one. 

I'm psyched! Thanks for letting  me share my good news. As an author, you feel if you tell this stuff to others you come off as "bragging". They don't get how lonely writing can be (butt in chair) or how many rejections you get if you've tried to go traditional. Getting this far is like winning the lottery to me.


----------



## J.M Pierce

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just received my hard copy of the movie option & purchasing contracts. They want all 3 books. The entertainment lawyer I wanted agreed to represent me. A major Christian house's acquisition editors (2) contacted me, and I have a marketing proposal turned into them (for turning the first 3 books into paperbacks). So I'm psyched. I have 2 more books I'll be releasing as eBooks in November, and one in December. If I have an entertainment lawyer, and the publishing house signs me, do I even need an agent? Part of me wants one.
> 
> I'm psyched! Thanks for letting me share my good news. As an author, you feel if you tell this stuff to others you come off as "bragging". They don't get how lonely writing can be (butt in chair) or how many rejections you get if you've tried to go traditional. Getting this far is like winning the lottery to me.


That is a good day! Many, many congrats!


----------



## kcmay

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just received my hard copy of the movie option & purchasing contracts. They want all 3 books. The entertainment lawyer I wanted agreed to represent me. A major Christian house's acquisition editors (2) contacted me, and I have a marketing proposal turned into them (for turning the first 3 books into paperbacks). So I'm psyched. I have 2 more books I'll be releasing as eBooks in November, and one in December. If I have an entertainment lawyer, and the publishing house signs me, do I even need an agent? Part of me wants one.
> 
> I'm psyched! Thanks for letting me share my good news. As an author, you feel if you tell this stuff to others you come off as "bragging". They don't get how lonely writing can be (butt in chair) or how many rejections you get if you've tried to go traditional. Getting this far is like winning the lottery to me.


Wow! That's so exciting! Huge congrats!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Thank you J. M. Pierce and kcmay


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I'm stoked to be on Book Chatter tonight, hosted by Stacey Cochran, RJ Keller, and Zoe Winters.

It's a live show starting at 11 pm Eastern, and there's also a live chat feature, so feel free to come by to heckle or ask questions.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Congratulations MosesSiregarIII !!! - Maybe you should start a seperate thread so more people see this.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I finished the first draft to DOUBLE AGENT, the third Jaclyn Johnson thriller, yesterday afternoon. The draft checks in at 313-plus pages in Microsoft Word. 123,917 words. Letting it stew for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Linda Acaster

Finally got data transferred from old to new laptop and the new laptop speaking to the wifi printer.

It might not sound much, but boy, did it nearly drive me to drink! (preferably real ale)


----------



## theraven

My book Dying for Redemption is finally live on Kindle and Smashwords! It's been on Smashwords for a few days but I had a little issue with Kindle because I used initials instead of my full first name. But all is well and it got approved.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Crazy Old Lady is still climbing the charts!

#579 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#9 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#9 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror


----------



## Alm Hlgh

LisaGraceBooks said:


> I just received my hard copy of the movie option & purchasing contracts. They want all 3 books. The entertainment lawyer I wanted agreed to represent me. A major Christian house's acquisition editors (2) contacted me, and I have a marketing proposal turned into them (for turning the first 3 books into paperbacks). So I'm psyched. I have 2 more books I'll be releasing as eBooks in November, and one in December. If I have an entertainment lawyer, and the publishing house signs me, do I even need an agent? Part of me wants one.
> 
> I'm psyched! Thanks for letting me share my good news. As an author, you feel if you tell this stuff to others you come off as "bragging". They don't get how lonely writing can be (butt in chair) or how many rejections you get if you've tried to go traditional. Getting this far is like winning the lottery to me.


congratulations Lisa... I hope to be soon sharing a similar story... All the best with your future endeavors...

Alm.....


----------



## traceya

Hi all,
It's been ages since I've been here on KB and I have so much to celebrate at the moment it's keeping me on cloud nine. I released a new short story, The Broken on Amazon, my best friend is getting remarried after 7 years alone and my eldest niece is pregnant after trying for 10 years - I'm almost beside myself with joy at the moment


----------



## George Berger

Amazingly, some time in the last couple of days, one of my titles _finally_ picked up an "Also Bought"...

...that _isn't_ John Locke's book.

Also, my new novel is now available for purchase at Amazon, though the description is yet to show up.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Congrats to everyone on their achievements.


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Mini-milestone (I take em where I get em): Sold 15,000 books.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have started writing again, which was very hard with the work schedule I had for the last year. An anthology accepted a story today. So I am getting my groove back.


----------



## kcmay

For those who are curious, I have a guest post up at http://girlswithpens.com/2011/10/12/self-publishing-week-guest-post-with-k-c-may/ today that tells how my book did this:


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In September I was thrilled that I sold 1001 books. I just passed that for October so far!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Looks like Shattered Earth just went Free on Amazon in the last two hours, and since then, I've had 40 downloads. Imagine my surprise!


----------



## Doug DePew

The Cardinals are one game closer to the World Series, and I have tickets to GAME ONE!! Game one of the World Series!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

My first novel just went live on Amazon. Wahoo! I've released a few short stories earlier in the year, but this is my first "full-length" item.

Gears of Wonderland was originally written for NaNoWriMo last year, but it has had a bit of extra work done to it since. If you like steampunk and Wonderland, I won't object if you take a look


----------



## Guest

Complete surprise: my books just wound up featured simultaneously on No Trees Harmed and Bargain ebooks. Fingers crossed this drives some interest and sales.


----------



## Cliff Ball

In 10 hours, I've had more sales of Shattered Earth as a free title than when it was going for $2.99 in the whole year leading up to this point. I'm shocked, perplexed, amazed, and think its awesome all at the same time.


----------



## RedTash

Enjoy it, Cliff.


----------



## JRainey

My sales just completely died over the Summer, but after being featured on EReader News Today earlier this week, they're back (for now, anyway)! It's so nice to be selling regularly again!


----------



## kellymcclymer

My very first indie YA, BLOOD ANGEL is live! It is sale priced for 99 cents because I'm doing a Halloween promotion with 9 other YA authors from the 15th to the 31st Kelly McClymer's Blog

This book means a lot to me -- it is officially my 13th published book (12 traditionally published plus this indie). Fitting that it comes out just in time to debut in a Halloween sale. My agent tried to sell it, and came close several times. But the story of a school shooter being haunted by his ex-best friend/victim as he moves through the justice system was a bit of a hard sell (yes, I know, but the Amy and Jamie's story came to me so strongly that I've gone through 27 revisions to try to get a version that NY would like...and now I have a version that *I* like...indie publishing rocks).

So...introducing my 13th published novel: BLOOD ANGEL _Some decisions haunt you forever_


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Little milestone... The "Song of Dragon" books ("Blood of Requiem" and "Tears of Requiem") sold their 10,000th copy.


----------



## Ian Fraser

My new mystery crime thriller book 'No Man's Land' is sitting on the bookshelf launchpad on Kindle. 
Months of editing finally done. There's just some blurb to get right, and then a brand new brutal love story will be on the shelves.

EDIT. Just fixed the blurb. Now the new novel is 'under review'. Hopefully it goes 'live' in a day or two.

-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~
'Nothing is ever what it seems in Hollywood.

Behind the glitz and glamor is a desperate society hanging on by its fingertips. A private investigator with a troubled past suspects that someone is trying to set him up. As he follows the bloody trail of evidence, he is led into a violent and unexpected No Man's Land.

NO MAN'S LAND is a brutal love story that goes into the corrupt heart of the American Dream.'
-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~~-=~


----------



## ChristyMarieKent

My first ebook is in the "Publishing" status right now, and should be live tonight or tomorrow. 

Finally! It was supposed to happen last spring, but was interrupted by my son going into the hospital (4 times, including another stay this week), a huge amount of effort for a Minnesota Fringe Festival production, the need to rewrite extensively to get a more literary format instead of the storytelling format that I began with, and an editor who was a month late delivering her edits. (On the bright side, her feedback was excellent.)










This was my second choice of covers. Amazon really mangled the thumbnail on the first choice because of the excessively long title, so I went with this one to get the larger words. I'm waiting to see how it appears when it gets through the process; I might need some help from some of you more experienced people on getting the thumbnail to appear properly.

Christy


----------



## Michael Crane

A little bit of a milestone for me. I sold my 3500th book last night.  That's a number I thought I would never ever see. Beyond psyched and happy right now.


----------



## J.M Pierce

Congrats, Mike!


----------



## Michael Crane

J.M. Pierce said:


> Congrats, Mike!


Thanks!


----------



## Pamela

Congratulations Mike! One of my favorite authors.

Here's my news:

*Five star review from The Kindle Book Review* - for Midnight Reflections

The Kindle Book Review 
I really love this book. It was an awesome page turner. I was in suspense through the whole book.
(deleted part of review for brevity)
This is a wonderfully written story and I really enjoyed it. Wish that Midnight Reflections had never ended. If it hadn't though I'd never got any sleep. 5-stars. - Crystal Newman, The Kindle Book Review.


----------



## Michael Crane

Pamela said:


> Congratulations Mike! One of my favorite authors.


Awe, thank you so much!  That makes my day!

And many congrats to you as well!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Michael Crane said:


> A little bit of a milestone for me. I sold my 3500th book last night.  That's a number I thought I would never ever see. Beyond psyched and happy right now.


Congrats, Mike!


----------



## CollinKelley

My new mystery/suspense novel _Remain In Light_ received a fantastic review from the Chicago Center for Literature and Photography.

"Great as a standalone book, or even better as part two of a grander whole, this is the rare sequel that easily outperforms its predecessor in just about any way you can name, and it comes with a highly enthusiastic recommendation."

Full review here: http://www.cclapcenter.com/2011/10/your_micro-review_roundup_7_oc.html

And today author site RedRoom.com is featuring the book on its homepage and has recommended it in the What to Read Next column!

http://www.redroom.com

Good Friday so far!


----------



## Cliff Ball

3500 free copies downloaded so far of Shattered Earth just since Wednesday. I wasn't expecting to get that many, and that's now more than my combined sales of all my novels in the 2 1/2 years I've been selling.


----------



## JFHilborne

Congrats, Cliff. Congrats everyone. I don't have any news like this to celebrate right now so I'm just hanging out in the virtual pub for a drink with all the winners


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

Congratulations to all the big sales milestones!!!

I'm thrilled that I just completed writing my third book today.  Woohoo!  Now on to edits.


Pamela


----------



## Jon Mac

My little book of three sci-fi short stories finally became free on Amazon  I couldn't believe how many downloads it has had so far! Made my week, anyway  Ha ha, I'm even more excited to get the next book out soon!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Super thrill! My brand new novelette, Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter, just broke the Top 100:

Average Customer Review: Be the first to review this item
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #25,446 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#79 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Ghosts

I'm so happy.


----------



## Ian Fraser

Just launched my new book 'No Man's Land' on Amazon 

The endless editing is finally over. Now its time to find the fans of brutal who-dunnit mysteries...and spam them


----------



## Marilyn Peake

October has given me several reasons to celebrate.

Literary Agent Sarah LaPolla interviewed me on her blog about the topic of self-publishing:
http://bigglasscases.blogspot.com/2011/10/interview-with-marilyn-peake.html.
Then Nathan Bransford, who used to be a Literary Agent and is now an author and employee of CNET, mentioned the interview on his blog.

I received a wonderful review for my short story, *Trail of Bones and Excrement*, from Margaret Marr on NightsAndWeekends.com:
http://www.nightsandweekends.com/articles/11/NW1100409.php

And, after years of writing, rewriting, editing and getting feedback on my novel, *Gods in the Machine*, I finally completed it and published it on Amazon Kindle (and, after much consideration, decided to price it at only 99 cents):


----------



## kcmay

Kinshield received its 100th review at Amazon US.


----------



## nigel p bird

My new novella http://www.amazon.com/Smoke-ebook/dp/B005UO9USY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318779981&sr=8-1 came out this week, published by Trestle Press.

So far the reviews have been great.

Here's a clip from one of them:

"If you want to understand what is happening in contemporary society in Scotland then Bird is handing it to you here on a plate; kids who have been failed by the education system, poor housing, poor employment and training opportunities, teenage pregnancies, alcohol and drug misuse and a criminal sub culture. Sounds bleak but for many youngsters growing up today, this is their reality and Bird moves into this world with such ease and makes these characters real instead of government statistics.

If you haven't used that little clicky finger today yet then go use it now, this is a truly great piece of writing with characters that will live long in your mind. I really hope to find out what adventure Jimmy has next. How about it Nigel? "

I can be more specific about the theme if you're interested.

Thanks for your support,

nigel


----------



## Cliff Ball

The Usurper is featured on http://thekindle3books.com/, on their Facebook page. I actually got as many buys so far as I did back in January when it was on Kindle Nation Daily. Now, its in the top 50 of kindle political fiction ebooks.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk

I just released the third book of my trilogy.  Peace World is now available on Amazon.


----------



## Seanathin23

My cover was finished last night, so as soon as it arrives, I can publish my first book.


----------



## JeffMariotte

Celebrating a rave review of my horror novel The Slab on the well respected but oddly named Ginger Nuts of Horror blog.

The review begins, "The Slab is one of those books that transports back to a time when you first started to fall in love the genre. It reminds of some of the great horror novels of the '80's. That's not to say the novel feels dated, not by any means. What I'm trying to say, remember those books that had a a roller-coaster fun heart, with a huge cast of characters, that kept you turning each page under the covers long after your parents told you to go to sleep."

Can't ask for much better.


----------



## Michael Parker

I returned from a weekend away and caught up with all the stuff you usually do, and discovered on Author Central that I had sold a copy of my hardback novel, THE THIRD SECRET. What's exciting about that? Well, I sold one a week ago too. That means I have sold two in one week. Considering I haven't sold any for over two years, that's an amazing achievement, and I'm really excited. So, before you all rush out and order a copy of this fast moving, best seller (no, not the Steve Berry one), let me save you some money by telling you that I am releasing this in paperback and, eventually Kindle as ROSELLI'D GOLD. The POD should be available within the next week. Double excitement then, eh?


----------



## Pamela

Yay Michael - get it out on Kindle!

Here's mine:

*Bookaholics is hosting a Giveaway* - all three of my novels. You can enter to win all three in one swoop. It's pretty easy to enter, but the page takes a little while to load.

Here's the link: http://bookaholicsbkcl.blogspot.com/2011/10/author-interview-with-pam-richter-and.html

Thanks for looking


----------



## HAGrant

Go, Michael, that's great.  

I sold my first DE copy this week! So psyched. Somebody somewhere in Deutschland is reading my ghost book, Haunted Ground.


----------



## HAGrant

Seanathin23 said:


> My cover was finished last night, so as soon as it arrives, I can publish my first book.


Congratulations! That's a great feeling.


----------



## Miriam Minger

The Backlist Ebooks newsletter has hit the stands! Amazing novels by amazing authors who have re-released their books as ebooks!

http://p0.vresp.com/Wd9s24

Miriam Minger


----------



## JMJeffries

Miriam, love your books.  

Miriam Pace writing as JM Jeffires, from one Miriam to another.


----------



## Colin Taber

Nothing wildly exciting to report, just steady sales (with the odd peak or trough), while settling back into the day job after a small promo trip a few weeks ago. I am trying to get started on my next book, but the real world keeps getting in the way. I suppose sometimes life's like that.


----------



## lstrange

Hi Guys-

I haven't been on the boards much as I have been super busy.

Happy to report that in addition to my two new novels out, I made the finals in a screenplay contest!! Lots of irons in the fire so to speak these days.

Congrats to eveyone on all their success. Keep up the good work!

Amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_c_2_11?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=liz+strange&sprefix=liz+strange


----------



## SBJones

I had a nice write up about my book in a local news paper. It can be found here. http://bit.ly/oH5NTc
I also have the cover art for my second novel now. (no lettering yet) You can take a look here. http://bit.ly/qAFCzR


----------



## Dana Taylor

My holiday book, HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS


is the Book of Day at E Readers Today http://ereadernewstoday.com/book-of-the-day-hope-for-the-holidays/678420/

I'm actually selling books today! Hooray. Come on over and "like" it.

Thanks for letting me share--

Dana Taylor


----------



## Meb Bryant

Just got in from the Lone Star Conference in Houston. I'm celebrating the cherished compliments I received
about my novel. Pumped up and ready to write!

Meb


----------



## Sharon Austin

My short story, GAR, went live today.


----------



## tsilver

One of my five short stories (Crazy Tony) in the collection "God Don't Take Crap From Nobody" is offered free in Heather Ross's blog, 17 Oct 2011.  Sample my writing and you might be tempted to get my five-story collection for only $.99.  The title story is my personal favorite of the five.  If you're looking for a laugh, my single short story "Donkey Love," is also only $.99.
Heather's blog:  www.HeatherRoss.net


----------



## Dawn Judd

My fr BBOS went away last night.  It was a free download, but it's still nice to see it gone.  Also celebrating that I'm getting a new car tomorrow!  (hopefully, anyway.  Haven't actually gone to look at it yet)  I wrecked my mustang last week, which broke my heart.  Fortunately, I didn't get hurt, and it was the other guys fault, so his insurance is paying for everything.


----------



## J.M Pierce

The first book in my new series just went live for the Kindle!


----------



## theaatkinson

FOC is Book of the Day at Ereader News Today! I'm thrilled to say it's now hit #25 in historical fiction, a category that's been eluding me since I published it.

Even better? I'm number 25 and Diana Gabaldon is number 26. woooooot!

so excited.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Since Shattered Earth went free last Wednesday, I've had 5500 downloads of it.  I'm now about 1400 away from having 10,000 copies of my novels/e-books out there(paid and free). Part of me wishes I could've gotten those 5500 downloads from paying customers, but I view this more as being recognized by the reading public and maybe I'll get out of obscurity!


----------



## CollinKelley

A review at Amazon comparing my novel "Remain In Light" to Fitzgerald and Hemingway. Hey, I'll take what I can get these days. lol


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I absolutely adore this thread.

Any place that you can celebrate selling thousands of books and receiving a first review with roughly equal fervor is just awesome.


----------



## George Berger

I haven't actually been able to listen to it yet (no soundcard on this computer, oops) but apparently there's a review of Stanley and His Sword that just got posted...

..._on YouTube_.

That's got to be worth celebrating, even if I am the only person who's viewed it, so far.


----------



## Casey W

Release of my first Erotica novella.

Hope it flies...


----------



## Ethan Cobb

Release of my debut novel Shadow Sport.  And have had one person purchase already.  Big smiles.


----------



## Dave Dutton

I am celebrating the fact that my sales are steady and if they keep going like this, I shall be able to retire when I'm 327.


----------



## Hans Cummings

The print version of _Wings of Twilight_ showed up on Amazon today! Free shipping with Amazon Prime and if you want to pay for shipping, you can get it next day! I thought there'd be at least a day or two lead time. Fantastic!


----------



## Mainak Dhar

This for my novel Vimana


Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #248 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#2 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > High Tech
#59 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers

More than the ranks, for a brief moment yesterday was ahead of both World War Z and Ender's Game, both books I love. That made my day.


----------



## Seanathin23

I just uploaded my first book to KDP today.


----------



## J Dean

After a long period of work and editing... I finally snagged a cover artist and am getting ready to release a new short story collection of brand new and previously released work!!!!


----------



## Julie Morrigan

My debut novel Convictions was voted fifth in the top 5 books of 2011 by readers of Crime Fiction Lover - the top four were George Pelecanos, Ian Rankin, Michael Connolly and SJ Watson. Pleased? I think it's fair to say I'm pleased. 

http://www.crimefictionlover.com/2011/10/cfl-top-five-books-of-2011/


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I now have a second draft of Double Agent. Start working on the third on Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I've been working really hard on my blog and social media this week. Lots of tweaking. I also debuted my author fan page, and 50 of my friends "like" me. I just hope they like me well enough to either buy my book or tell someone else about it. I accomplished quite a bit...a lot of while walking on the treadmill. I really made it my goal this week to reach out. Goal, accomplished.

Now, this week it's back to writing.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Just passed 2100 in sales for this month -- that's double last month which was my best month in 3 years.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've reached 6k downloaded in two weeks of Shattered Earth since its free on Kindle. Because of that, now I have 9k sold/downloaded of my novels so far, 8200 of that this year.


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Thanks for the invite. Wendy and the Lost Boys made it to #9 in Humor and #10 in Women Sleuths. 
She had her highest ranking ever at 221 yesterday morning. 
Happy dance! Happy dance!


----------



## 13500

Congratulations, everyone! YAY you!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

With the ENT Book of the Day today, I had my best sales day and sales ranking yet. Greg was awesome and he made a second FB post after my first one contained a minor error.

I'm also running what will probably be a temporary $2 sale on my novel to try to lure in those ENT readers.


----------



## Mr. Coffee Snob

MosesSiregarIII said:


> With the ENT Book of the Day today, I had my best sales day and sales ranking yet. Greg was awesome and he made a second FB post after my first one contained a minor error.
> 
> I'm also running what will probably be a temporary $2 sale on my novel to try to lure in those ENT readers.


Hey, congrats! It looks like you're moving in a positive direction. Keep up the forward motion.


----------



## Austin_Briggs

MosesSiregarIII said:


> With the ENT Book of the Day today, I had my best sales day and sales ranking yet. Greg was awesome and he made a second FB post after my first one contained a minor error.
> 
> I'm also running what will probably be a temporary $2 sale on my novel to try to lure in those ENT readers.


Congratulations  I saw your sales rank, loved it!

It's such a pity ENT isn't accepting any sponsorships now. I was able to edge into the Pixel of Ink last week, which brought my sales all the way to #3 in Historical Fantasy, and #776 overall, which was cool.


----------



## Erick Flaig

My paranormal romance/adventure had over 500 free downloads in 5 days at Smashwords!  This was a gratifying start, as this was something completely new for me.


----------



## George Berger

I'm Kindle Nation's Kindle Daily Deal sponsor today, which has vaulted my first novel from a ranking around 480,000 to 8,403, and nearly doubled the number of Kindle copies I've sold of that title, period, all in one day.

This is my first foray into the heady land above rank 10,000, so I'm kind of pleased. Actually, given that I was a little afraid I'd be the first KND sponsor title in months not to break 50,000, I'm fairly thrilled...


----------



## Erick Flaig

George Berger said:


> I'm Kindle Nation's Kindle Daily Deal sponsor today, which has vaulted my first novel from a ranking around 480,000 to 8,403, and nearly doubled the number of Kindle copies I've sold of that title, period, all in one day.
> 
> This is my first foray into the heady land above rank 10,000, so I'm kind of pleased. Actually, given that I was a little afraid I'd be the first KND sponsor title in months not to break 50,000, I'm fairly thrilled...


George, a big high five to you! I checked "Call Me Ishmael" and discovered it went free today and already close to 300 downloads today. This popped me up to #6 in Contemporary Fantasy! Thank you for posting your news today!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Thanks, Robert and Austin. 

Congrats, George and Erika!


----------



## George Berger

Seems I actually made it up to #6,169, and broke into the top 100 in two categories, if only for an hour.

Still a few sales trickling in, so there's a slight chance I might literally double the _total_ number of copies of that book sold in fourteen months, in one day. 

Lost Owl, I'm plenty impressed by your #6 in Contemporary Fantasy; I know that's a brutally competitive category. Congrats!


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Sold my 20,000th book.


----------



## Hans Cummings

I just finished the first draft of _Wings of Twilight_'s sequel, _Iron Fist of the Oroqs_. It's slightly longer, and I expect it might even grow a bit more during editing. Since I commissioned cover art for the last book, I'm a little concerned about that expense again so soon (it took me nearly a year to get _Wings of Twilight_ out, I don't expect this one to take as long). But, oh well, it's DONE!

Now I can attack my NaNoWriMo with a clear conscience.


----------



## EGranfors

Today I walked into a bookstore and left with only two books. I am learning self-control.


----------



## Hans Cummings

Earlier this week, I set the rather silly goal of selling 2 dozen books by this weekend (I was at 21 or so). I say "silly" because it's really out of my control; I can't force people to buy _Wings of Twilight_. Today I woke up and found my sales from all sources sitting pretty at 29! So, I did a happy dance.

Then I found out I got another review on Amazon. 4 Stars.

So I did a Snoopy Dance.


----------



## daveconifer

Trenton Makes went live on B&N last night.  It'll be up on Amazon by November 1.  I'm running it at .99 until November 10 and then bumping it up...


----------



## 13500

Daniel Arenson said:


> Sold my 20,000th book.


Daniel, that is fantastic! Congratulations on a great achievement.

Dave, good luck with your new release. I wish you many sales.


----------



## Pamela

I love reading this thread.  Congratulations to all.  

I just got a super review by Shirley Blane, an award winning author of The Widow's Revenge.

Move over Nora Roberts! Pam Richter writes a fast paced thriller with romance skilfully interwoven. Robin is my new hero and I hope he figures in future books. He's a tough lawyer with a soft centre and pots of money - who wouldn't fall in love with him? He meets the beautiful Julia who is trying to find out who killed her brother and is unafraid to join him in taking on the baddies. Luckily, Robin has enough good friends to form a posse to fight evil in the form of a powerful film producer who deals in drugs and pornography. I couldn't put this book down and urge you to read it. Oh, and the catalyst for romance? A Make-My-Day yellow monster vehicle - a girl puller if ever there was one!


----------



## PBThompson

I received my first payment from Amazon a couple of days ago.  A heady £10.14.

I am now officially a professional writer.  Yaaaaaa! 

Paul


----------



## Seanathin23

I got my first Review. 4 Stars but that doesn't matter, its a review. I was more happy about that then my first sale.


----------



## K. Johnson-Weider

Two weeks ago got a five-star review on Smashwords!

But the happier news for me is that this morning I finished the last chapter of our sequel for _West Pacific Supers: Rising Tide_! It probably needs a second draft before we're happy with it, but that's in a few months and now my time is clear!!! So I'm going to write something different for NaNoWriMo for a mental break and actually hang out at the various forums I frequent! Yay!


----------



## theaatkinson

had to mention that I got a 5star review for Anomaly today from JAScribbles. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Anomaly-a-psychological-thriller-ebook/product-reviews/B004C0542S/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R2AG7C6JL3EJVN


----------



## Jaime

I set a deadline, and I met it - early!    

I wrote, edited and published 'So You Want an Online Book Tour' before the end of the month! I'm quite proud of it, too, because it has plenty of advice and links.

A big thank you to people on this board who, through conversations about publicity and online book tours, inspired me to make this the second in the 'So You Want' series. Group hug!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I sold a Mama! First one since August. Maybe there's hope for the old girl yet.
Also, 29 Halloween Sky's and 4 superhero books. Best month ever, and there's three days left!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I just sold copy #1,000 of my novel. It took 3 months and 2 days. Pretty darn cool.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I had a great review of Killers: http://thegingernutcase.blogspot.com/2011/11/killers-by-shaun-jeffrey.html


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

My Crazy Old Lady is up to #5!!

#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror
#7 in Books > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Psychological Thrillers
#7 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror

And _Ghosts of a Beach Town in Winter_ is up to #29 in "Ghosts", too.


----------



## Wingpeople

We had an interview & great book review featured on *Adventure-Inspired* today!


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

I've changed the cover of my novel. I think it's a lot better but I would love some feedback.

http://peelingcheek.wordpress.com/2011/10/30/torture-and-horror-really-only-come-in-one-form-self-inflicted/

I haven't changed it on Amazon or B&N yet. Maybe I'll do that now.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

Another great review of Killers: http://www.elizabethawhite.com/2011/11/04/killers-by-shaun-jeffrey/


----------



## mscottwriter

My urban fantasy, "Straight to Hell", was featured on Daily Cheap Reads today!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I released my third western historical romance last weekend. It actually had fans waiting for it. So far readers seem to like it and it's doing well. I need to update my signature and avatar.

Dancing on Coals:
http://www.amazon.com/Dancing-on-Coals-ebook/dp/B0061FDRNA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320540346&sr=8-1


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

> It actually had fans waiting for it.


That's awesome! Congrats! Fans are the best, aren't they?

I'm celebrating the release of my new novel (my second) _Open Minds_ (paranormal/science fiction YA)! Even more, I'm celebrating 1) the amazing support of my friends in the blogosphere and RL and 2) the great, positive response (in comments and reviews) that the book is getting. It's great motivation to write the next one in the series!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Susan Kaye Quinn said:


> I'm celebrating the release of my new novel


Congrats right back, Susan. I've not yet done anything in a series, but good feedback on one is certainly great encouragement to get busy on the next.


----------



## Hans Cummings

I half-jokingly suggested to a webcomic artist whose work I really enjoy, that since he's experimenting with watercolor, that maybe he'd like to branch out and try painting a book cover for my upcoming YA sci-fi book.

He's interested and ask for ideas, descriptions of scenes and characters, and will get around to getting me a price, which makes me think it's actually going to be a reasonable price. Holy cow. How awesome would it be to have an original watercolor painting for a book cover? He's using Frank Franzetta, Michael Walen, and Syd Meyer as style inspiration (we're going for a pulpy sci-fi look).


----------



## LarryKahn

It's been a good week! Launched King of Paine on the 1st with the announcement of a Kindle Giveaway Contest, nailed down the details on a three-week blog tour, and received two 5-star reviews. The MBR called King of Paine “…an enticing combination of spy thriller and romance with a dose of intrigue, highly recommended,” and Hampton Reviews said it is "a tautly written, absorbing page-turner. I usually can guess the ending to a police procedural by about the third chapter.  This is not the case with Mr. Kahn’s wonderful new book."

Thanks for providing this space to pat myself on the back without feeling like too big of a donk.

Larry


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

42 copies of Predators of Darkness: Aftermath sold within a 24 hour period. I'm stoked!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

It is November 6th and my 1000th Kindle book just sold this month!


----------



## Ian Fraser

Coming to the end of writing a companion novella to an existing one that my agent loves. Plan is to pitch at the Big 6 as a two-story book. And yes, my sales are doing fine on Kindle. I like being a hybrid writer: snails _and_ oysters, print _and_ ebook


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Just shy of its six month anniversary, "Blood of Requiem (Song of Dragons 1)" sold its 10,000th copy.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

I'm still celebrating the results of my Kindle Nation Daily ebook of the day advert on Friday-Saturday. My crime thriller, DIVA, zoomed up to #66 in the top 100 paid kindle books in the category of Mystery, hardboiled, and # 69 in the category of Mystery, police procedural.  Okay, so it slipped back off the top 100 list 2 days later, but at least in got a lot of attention and I got significant sales.


----------



## Randirogue

I released my first ever ebook over a week ago and it sold two whole copies without me telling anyone it even existed. 

It's just a short story prelude to the novel I hope to release in December (it's in editing now). 

I finally announced it on my blog, on facebook, and on twitter yesterday, but more than trying to garner sales at this point, I'm just hoping for congrats on getting it out there!

And yes, there are two covers in my signature, but I don't count the "Pink Snowbunnies in Hell" as mine since the ten authors linked to it on Amazon do not include me (which I am PERFECTLY happy with... li'l nervous here).

But... I'm so happy for my release.  And nervous.  And excited.  And proud.  And nervous.  And shy.  And... yeah.

So far, my entire marketing platform seems to be telling people "no purchase necessary, but congrats are verily appreciated!"

I'm quite content with a snail-slow start on this venture.  

Anyways.  Go me for releasing an ebook!


----------



## Randirogue

modwitch said:


> Got my copyedits back for A Reckless Witch. Not sure that's cause for celebration, but a beer would be good ...


What about chocolate?

Or nutella cookies?


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

My novel got its 20th Amazon review to go along with the 30 reviews on my novella. That's a half century's worth of Amazon reviews! Woo!!


----------



## Sophrosyne

My book is ranked #4 on Amazon's bestseller list for ghost stories. Although Heather Graham is breathing hot my heels (she's at #5).

I'm so flippin' amazed!


----------



## Colin Taber

After a little break, Saturday will see the continuation of the Ossard's Hope book signing and author meet & greet tour. The next six stores are all across Perth and Western Australia's South West and will take me up to Christmas. We already have a growing queue of bookstores for next year. I quite enjoy these events, they're a lot of fun!


----------



## Joseph Flynn

My third Jim McGill novel, "The K Street Killer," went up on Amazon yesterday and should be up on B&N today with the iBookstore to follow soon. The series is steadily building an enthusiastic audience, a good sign for future additions to the series.



http://www.josephflynn.com


----------



## Ian Fraser

Just finished a 33,700 word novella. Now the editing begins, then it can get paired with a pre-existing novella and sent to Agent for pitching. Part One: the work is done. Now begins Part Two: the editing. *gulp*


----------



## Larissa

I got my first five star review for my book, Everblossom: A Short Story and Poetry Anthology!!!

Can't you tell I'm excited! 

http://tumblingbooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/review-everblossom.html?showComment=1320970754998#c1121639372124895313


----------



## readermark

Got my first review on Amazon (5-star!) for my new ebook release, HAZARDOUS CHOICES! I'm over the moon about it, and I invite all readers to visit my book's Amazon page at http://amzn.to/pkEfgD to read the blurb and the review!


----------



## RuthMadison

I'm feeling so proud of myself today.

I just redid my spreadsheet for tracking my sales to give it more detail and found some things that make me feel great hope for my future.

The first year that my first book was published I sold *12 copies.*

The second year I sold *72 copies.*

The third year is now and I discovered ebooks... so far I've sold *209 copies in 2011.*

To go from 12 in a year to over 200 in a year feels just incredible.

I also found that across three titles I am making around $140 a month from writing. That's more than I imagined when I first put my book up for sale in 2009 and thanks to the inspiring stories here, I have every hope that it will keep growing!

I feel so pleased and ya'll are the ones who can appreciate it!


----------



## William Meikle

I've been away being busy

I've got a lot of work backed up over the next eighteen months or so. Here's most of what's coming down the pipe.

There are several other possibilities, and story sales, that I can't talk about yet under various degrees of acceptance / negotiation. More details when I have them.

NOVEL FROM SEVEN REALMS PRESS

The Concordances of the Red Serpent (TPB)

FROM DARK REGIONS PRESS

The Creeping Kelp (Hardback (Out Now) + TPB + ebook)
Sherlock Holmes: Revenant (TPB + ebook)
Dark Regions Double: The Invasion / The Valley (TPB)
A Carnacki collection (Ltd Ed HC)
Crustaceans (TPB)
Danse Macabre, a Lovecraftian collection (Ltd Ed HC + ebook)
Professor Challenger novella (TPB + ebook)
Berserker (TPB)
Sherlock Holmes Collection (Ltd Ed HC)
Weird Western Novel as yet unnamed

STORIES IN ZINES AND ANTHOLOGIES

#dreaming - Lovecraft ezine
Treason and Plot - Horror For the Holidays (Miskatonic River Press)
Call and Response - Cthulhu 2012 (Mythos Books)
The Dreams that Stuff is made of - Zombie Kong (Books of the Dead Press)
Hairs and Graces - Best New Werewolf Stories (Books of the Dead Press)
J is for Jesuphobia - Phobias (Dark Continents)
The Color of the Deep - Call of Lovecraft (Evil Jester Press)
The Silent Dead - ALT-ZOMBIE (Hersham Books)


----------



## Randirogue

modwitch said:


> Copyedits go better with alcohol...


Ha!

I've got a few new reasons to celebrate. Specifically, though is my new iPad! My decadent husband can never wait until my birthday to give me my gifts. Today, was no exception. He had it 24 hours before he burst with excitement and presented it to me days early. Lol

He does this with all holidays and such. Silly, adorable, lovely, decadent husband that he is...

Only problem is that my birthday is also the anniversary of us being together (not wedding anniversary). This "dating anniversary" stems from my 16th birthday, on which he did the most romantic overture in an attempt to give me a great birthday even though we had broken up (but remained friends) a few months before. Needless to say, we've been together since.

The problem lies in that, as a double celebratory date, I get to give him a gift on my birthday as well. Though, gift doesn't have to be some big purchased item or anything. However, the iPad is a BIG purchase item, IMHO. So big, that it devoured our total "gift budget" and then some. And since he gave it to me early, how am I going to get him anything now? He already busted the budget. Lol

When I told him this, he said, "I was hoping you'd trade not being mad at me for the expense of it as my gift!"

Sometimes, he makes me painfully aware of how lucky I am to have him.

Lucky me, indeed.

:-D


----------



## Falcon

I got my first ebook on Amazon and sold a copy in the first week. Not much, but baby steps. And, the person read it right away and gave me Five Stars.

Planning on starting the second rewrite of my first ebook western novella this weekend.

David S.


----------



## Steverino

My novel is in the Top 100 for Alternate History on Amazon, and #1 on a Goodreads list called "Books About Teleportation."

Time for a beer.


----------



## Randirogue

Steverino said:


> My novel is in the Top 100 for Alternate History on Amazon, and #1 on a Goodreads list called "Books About Teleportation."
> 
> Time for a beer.


That is awesome! I sold two copies so far, but no reviews yet. I've also not done any promotions either. Nervous me and waiting until I have a few offerings up before I do much marketing. However, I'd still love to have a review, let alone a five star one!

Congrats!


----------



## JMJeffries

My sister, in a burst of generosity, bought me an iPad for Christmas and my birthday for the next five years (or twenty).  I am so loving this new tool.  I want to develop an app for writers, which is seriously lacking in their app store.  Still, I'm happy with my iPad.


----------



## Randirogue

JMJeffries said:


> My sister, in a burst of generosity, bought me an iPad for Christmas and my birthday for the next five years (or twenty). I am so loving this new tool. I want to develop an app for writers, which is seriously lacking in their app store. Still, I'm happy with my iPad.


..."for the next five (or 20)" years... Lol. Love it.

As for writing apps, I'd love to see versions of Calibre and Textmate. I immediately got Pages for it, which is fairly convenient for me, since I completely switched to iWork over Microsoft Office for Mac about 6 months ago. Coupled with iCloud, I hope this will give me a fairly hassel-free experience of switching between writing on the go and writing at home.

Mind you, I haven't actually implemented this theory into practice yet since I only got my iPad yesterday.

But, before this, it was either 1) write in email on my phone, 2) carry my MacBook pro (super heavy) all around manhattan (LOTS of walking, up to a mile at a time), or 3) via flash drive to the work laptop (a pc which often shares files with multiple computers, and which uses the latest Word, thus requiring that I constantly convert my story documents between multiple platforms and programs, thereby opening me up to a greater chance of file corruption).

In comparison, the simplified version of Pages on the iPad in conjunction with its full version on my home computer seems practically idyllic.


----------



## JRTomlin

Home from the hospital today. Yay!!!

I am SO happy to be home even though I am still confined to bed.


----------



## Randirogue

JRTomlin said:


> Home from the hospital today. Yay!!!
> 
> I am SO happy to be home even though I am still confined to bed.


Oh, wow! I hope you are on a good roll to recovery. Would chocolate help?


----------



## Wingpeople

I think the holiday season has started in advance of Black Friday -- direct orders for our paperback titles have been flying in for the past couple of days (generally we sell far more through Amazon than directly through our online "bookstore"). It's so exciting to have multiple packages going out to the post office!

AND, we're easily on track to have our best month ever for Kindle sales.

Cheers!


----------



## Sophrosyne

Cheers! I agree -- November is rocking! It's definitely my best month!


----------



## KC75

I'm celebrating a four-stage review from Butterfly-o-meter for _Cage Life_ (even if the subject matter was a little dark for Livia).

http://butterflyometerbooks.blogspot.com/2011/11/review-cage-life-by-karin-cox.html


----------



## SethBlackburn

"Circus of the Dead" went free this morning and it's currently sitting at #6 in Horror. Still cannot believe my eyes when I see the number of downloads!


----------



## Randirogue

SethBlackburn said:


> "Circus of the Dead" went free this morning and it's currently sitting at #6 in Horror. Still cannot believe my eyes when I see the number of downloads!


Excellent.

As is your cover. It is lovely.


----------



## Colin Taber

I have a book signing on Saturday the 26th down south at Viva Books Busselton (in Western Australia) and have just  been told by a reader local to that area that there's promotion for it on the front page of the local newspaper and an article on page 12 (today). Any publicity for these kind of events is good, so I'm pleased to hear it, but at this stage I'm not sure who is responsible for it...  

It's either:
1) This particular reader who has been very proactive in spreading the word. 
2) Viva Books (most likely).
3) I did try and send the paper an email late last week, but the cafe wifi I was using at the time dropped out as the email was 'going' resulting in only an error message and no record of it being sent.

I will be making enquiries.


----------



## Sharebear

My short story Ignite is got to number #12 on the Free Kindle Fantasy Bestsellers List!
It also has two 5 star reviews and my first novel Reveal is coming out on December 16th! 
I can't believe I've reached out to almost 800 readers in two days.
Thanks for all your help everyone! I've learned so much here!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Wow, go TWIN PASSIONS!!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #206 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Historical Romance 
#5 in Books > Romance > Historical 

Miriam Minger


----------



## kcmay

Last night, I sold my 70,000th book!


----------



## Cliff Ball

That's cool KC. I enjoyed reading Venom of Vipers.

When The Usurper went free from last Tuesday to yesterday, I had 12,000 downloads for it just on Kindle. It was even briefly in the top 20 overall for free books.  I even had 20 paperback sales from it.


----------



## Ken Magee

With all the great successes in this pub, I'm slightly embarassed to mention mine... but not too embarassed!

I got my first review on amazon.co.uk...

_*Imagine the worlds of Terry Pratchett and Dan Brown coming together- Dark Tidings provides a witty and clever read that will appeal to all readers. Very enjoyable I found it hard to put it down! *_

I am so pleased - drinks all round!


----------



## Randirogue

I'm going out of state to visit my wonderfully welcoming and cool in-laws (I know, strange, but true!) for Thanksgiving. I am so excited!

And congrats to all those authors posting their accomplishments since I last posted!
(and forgive my laziness by not being specific to either author or their accomplishment. ~_~ooo)


----------



## Debra Burroughs

I'm celebrating and doing a happy dance! I was named one of the Top 50 Authors in my state. I feel so honored!


----------



## RachelHowzell

It's great reading about all this great news. Congrats, everyone and for those of you traveling for the holidays, be safe!

My reason to celebrate is this: my new novel went live on Amazon! It's titled No One Knows You're Here and here's a description: Three weeks out of cancer surgery, crime reporter Syeeda McKay is in the pursuit of Los Angeles's most active serial killer. Over the last twenty years, the Phantom Slayer has hunted African-American prostitutes working in one of the worst parts of South Los Angeles, killing eight victims in the alleys off Western Avenue, and then disappearing into the shadows. But Syeeda doesn't know that the killer has turned his sights on her.

Detective Adam Sherwood, a hotshot investigator with the Robbery-Homicide Division of the LAPD, has been handed the Phantom Slayer cases, and together, he and Syeeda must figure out who is doing the killing . . . before Syeeda becomes his next victim. http://www.amazon.com/One-Knows-Youre-Here-ebook/dp/B006BDROK4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321998407&sr=8-5

This is my third and the excitement never wanes!

Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I found out yesterday my book made it onto the top 100 best selling books in Ireland on itunes. I have hit 3 countries so far.


----------



## Guest

My books arrived for the book launch tomorrow. Ebooks are nice, but there's still something special about holding the thing in your hands - it's easier to wave at people who claim you're not a real writer for a start!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Another reason for me to celebrate: New Breed and Awry Plans also hit the bestseller action list on itunes Canada! The end of 2011 is awesome.


----------



## Marilyn Peake

My quirky post-apocalyptic short story, *Trail of Bones and Excrement*, received a wonderful review from Margaret Marr on NightsAndWeekends.com! ...
http://www.nightsandweekends.com/articles/11/NW1100409.php

And I recently received three great reviews for three of my short stories from Reviewer Rachel Dove! ...

*Bright Moon:*
http://bookstove.com/book-talk/book-review-bright-moon-by-marilyn-peake

*Coyote Crossing:*
http://bookstove.com/book-talk/short-story-review-coyote-crossing-by-marilyn-peake

*Trail of Bones and Excrement:*
http://bookstove.com/book-talk/short-story-review-trail-of-bones-and-excrement-by-marilyn-peake


----------



## Alan Parkinson

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #2,011 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Africa 
#23 in Kindle Store > Books > Nonfiction > History > Military 

Best ever position - for the book


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart will be in print by Christmas! See the entire announcement here.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Ian Fraser

My 'Depths of Deception' novel (visible below in my signature) just picked up its fifteenth 5-star review


----------



## BTackitt

Today is my 21st anniversary with the love of my life. I am truly thankful.


----------



## JMJeffries

Sold my option book to Harlequin.  Then the editor asked me to develop a series.  I'm paralyzed over that request, but will persevere.


----------



## TimFrost

First two reviews for _The Shoot_ are both nice 5-stars. Phew!


----------



## Wingpeople

One of our first customers to receive a paperback version of _*Because It's There - A Photographic Journey*_ (we started shipping on Wednesday of this week) just ordered 18 more copies! I think that was almost his entire Christmas shopping list.



Happy holidays!


----------



## Colin Taber

I just noticed I've had my first French Kindle edition sales, consequently I've been propelled to the dizzy heights of #12 & #13 in the english language contemporary fantasy bestseller list. The ranking won't last long I expect, but after getting into the #100 for the same subgenre in the UK a few days ago, this is a nice surprise. I suspect the sales are to France based KB'ers', but I'll probably never know.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

Book sales for November have surpassed August, September and October COMBINED! I'm dumbstruck.


----------



## Colin Taber

BTackitt said:


> Today is my 21st anniversary with the love of my life. I am truly thankful.


You are very lucky, I wish you many more!


----------



## harpwriter

_Blue Bells of Scotland_ has moved from being fairly consistently in the 70-100 range of the 100 bestsellers for Action/Adventure and Historical Fiction to spending a lot of time in the 24-60 range!


----------



## Dennis E. Yates

I have my first novel up live on Amazon and Smashwords, another novel soon to be released, AND I've joined the great company here on KindleBoards!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I signed with a publisher!


----------



## Randirogue

harpwriter said:


> _Blue Bells of Scotland_ has moved from being fairly consistently in the 70-100 range of the 100 bestsellers for Action/Adventure and Historical Fiction to spending a lot of time in the 24-60 range!





Dennis E. Yates said:


> I have my first novel up live on Amazon and Smashwords, another novel soon to be released, AND I've joined the great company here on KindleBoards!





Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I signed with a publisher!





Kathleen Valentine said:


> Book sales for November have surpassed August, September and October COMBINED! I'm dumbstruck.





Colin Taber said:


> I just noticed I've had my first French Kindle edition sales, consequently I've been propelled to the dizzy heights of #12 & #13 in the english language contemporary fantasy bestseller list. The ranking won't last long I expect, but after getting into the #100 for the same subgenre in the UK a few days ago, this is a nice surprise. I suspect the sales are to France based KB'ers', but I'll probably never know.





BTackitt said:


> Today is my 21st anniversary with the love of my life. I am truly thankful.


I tried to include the last several posts here, but not sure if I got them all...

But, might I just say... congratulations to you all.

I love visiting this thread. It always inspires me and motivates me and boosts my spirits.


----------



## Colin Taber

Randirogue said:


> ...congratulations to you all.
> 
> I love visiting this thread. It always inspires me and motivates me and boosts my spirits.


This thread can indeed be an uplifting place to visit!

Today's good news for me is that *The Fall of Ossard * hit the top 30 of Epic Fantasy and Contemporary fantasy after being featured on Pixel of Ink. At the moment my title is bouncing around still in that range. It has been a good day!


----------



## LarryKahn

King of Paine got the kind of review every writer dreams about yesterday on the book blog The Write To Make A Living: http://www.thewritetomakealiving.com/2011/12/king-of-paine-by-larry-kahn.html

I still have an ice bag on my head to reduce the swelling: "Larry Kahn has managed to create a cast of unforgettable characters, throwing in a bit of sex and misadventure, while infusing it with legal, moral, and ethical dilemmas. To say that I thought the King of Paine was brilliantly written would be an understatement. I sat down to read the book in the morning and was unable to put it down until I read the very last page!"


----------



## JMJeffries

Even though its not a writing related celebration, it's an emotional one.  Had a chance to see the current Riverdance yesterday.  I saw the troupe on it's first US run with my husband  more year ago than I can remember, and seeing it again yesterday brought back so many terrific memories.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

After a little help from a KND email newsletter and my holiday 99 cent sale (now two days old), I've been hanging around the top 5,000 for a couple of days now (knock wood). I made some okay money at $3.95 last month, but it's nice to see a lot more sales coming in even if the money works out to be about the same.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

In October and November I made more money as a writer than I did as a designer (my day job). I woke up this morning to 1200 book sales so far for December. This is encouraging.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Woo! Hit the Germany itunes charts last night in action, coming in at #15! 5th country my book made the charts over there. Now if only I could translate that into Amazon sales I would be set.


----------



## Chelonist

Just made the first ten sales - Wa-hey!
Good reviews and some interest. Need to promote it more, especially as the second in the series is due in June 2012.
I was dancing down the corridor of my house last week. 
Have a look and see if you like it - Troubled Waters by Jon Wakeham
P.s. also available via my website: www.chelonist.com, and more of the money comes to me!


----------



## mbatt

After years of publishing with the legacy publishers, I've just published my first ebook, _How To Have Sex If You're Not Human: Intimate Journeys in Natural History_. It's a collection of a dozen of my magazine articles about mating behavior in animals and reproductive strategies of plants. Yes, the blooming plants "do it," too. Ebooks are the present and the future. I love the freedom writers have to publish work directly on Kindle, Nook and Smashwords.


----------



## George Berger

After nine months of incalculable effort, my best-selling Victorian novella is currently ranked dead last on Barnes & Noble:








I assume a sales rank just a hair below one-hundred-million is a mistake, but I'm still oddly amused.

I mean, hey, at least that title _has_ a sales rank. Sob...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

@George - you do know you wrote a bestseller right? http://bookchart.info/author/10315/George-Berger


----------



## George Berger

dkazemi said:


> @George - you do know you wrote a bestseller right? http://bookchart.info/author/10315/George-Berger


That is, alas, a _completely different_ George Berger. One with talent and competence and regular sales and whatnot.


----------



## TLH

IT'S OFFICIAL. STROGANOV IS OUT! It's the second book in the wildly popular, Darby Stansfield thriller series. Readers have described the series as Tarantino meets The Office. If you haven't read Chop Suey, give it a try. It's an Amazon Best Seller topping two top 100 lists this year. I'm excited about it and hope you all enjoy it. It's available for $3.99. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006K4TVFU/

It's like giving birth.


----------



## Larissa

Chelonist said:


> Just made the first ten sales - Wa-hey!
> Good reviews and some interest. Need to promote it more, especially as the second in the series is due in June 2012.
> I was dancing down the corridor of my house last week.
> Have a look and see if you like it - Troubled Waters by Jon Wakeham
> P.s. also available via my website: www.chelonist.com, and more of the money comes to me!


Congrats! Wow, I can't wait to celebrate when I get my first ten sales. I'm still 5 sales, but I'm working on it.

Oh, what's my good news: I got a five star review on Smashwords!!! 

And (yes, there's more) I'm getting my first print proof of any of my books, Everblossom!

After all the months (yes, months!) of toiling over my cover to make it perfect, I get to hold it in my hands. I'm so excited.

Merry Christmas to me!!!


----------



## RGPorter

I'm beyond excited today. This is the day I released When Darkness Falls, my first ever stab (pardon pun) at the horror genre. There are parts that creeped me out when writing this. Loved it though. Can't wait to do my next horror.


----------



## R J Askew

I sent my first two tweets tdy. For a non-techno non-geek this is a tremendous achievement.

And msging into a void at the end of a vacuum is something I am now expert at having been showing my ankle in these knottted threads to absolutely no avail.

So, I'm the English poet at the end of the bar, gently stinking the place out, while quietly sipping my lonely pint of hubris.

*sobs an inken tear*


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

Got my very first Amazon review today, something I've been waiting for...and it was a five-star! Needless to say, I'm happy.


----------



## 13500

My blog tour starts today. It is sponsored by WOW! Women in Writing. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## George Berger

From the "small victories" department - the Kindle 'Look inside' preview of my new novel that just went up on Amazon ends in a pretty awesome spot - right in the middle of an "interesting" conversation. I couldn't have done better if I'd planned it that way...

That's twice now I've gotten lucky with the previews ending at fairly good spots. Not that it's really helped my sales any. Probably.


----------



## JBarry22

ElisabethGFoley said:


> Got my very first Amazon review today, something I've been waiting for...and it was a five-star! Needless to say, I'm happy.


That's really exciting. I hope I am as fortunate.


----------



## StephenLivingston

My short story The Wheel of Justice has received a new five star review 

Read it on my blog or on amazon.

http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com/

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## James Conway

After Victorine Leiske encouraged me to publish on Kindle I finally did on 9/10/11. I've had 2 five star reviews with one reviewer saying my book will probably become a classic so, as Carl the Greenskeeper would say, I've got that going for me, which is nice. I've also had a 3 and a 3 1/2 star review so the reveiwers are all leaning toward the positive side of things. I have promises from numerous book bloggers for more reviews so that's nice too. While I've only had about 12 sales so far the important thing is that my most recent sale has come from someone I did not directly contact via the internet. This means that somehow someone saw my book and bought it. This is the first snowflake of winter! And, I'm planning to get snowed in worse than Napoleon in Russia


----------



## Beth Dolgner

I'm celebrating my 10th review on Amazon! It's my 9th 5-star review, so I'm absolutely thrilled. The book debuted recently so I don't know any of my sales stats yet: here's hoping!


----------



## George Berger

I'm celebrating my first one-star review! (On Goodreads.) I've been waiting for someone to finally recognize my complete lack of talent; who knew it would take seventeen months?


----------



## David Wisehart

I raised the price of _Devil's Lair_ to $7.99 today and within a few hours actually sold a copy. 

David


----------



## Jill James

I hit 200 sold of my first Indie book. Took 2 1/2 months. Yeah!!


----------



## Miriam Minger

All eighteen ebooks are live on Amazon Kindle--finally!  Ten award-winning historical romances, two romantic thrillers (Ripped Apart by Miriam Minger and Blood Son by M.C. Walker), three boxed sets, and three children's books (as Miriam Aronson)!  Now time to get busy writing...

Miriam Minger


----------



## Cliff Ball

I had a total of 13k free downloads of The Usurper on Kindle. Unfortunately, that also brought out a stream of 1 star reviews, but it did get me a couple of people who enjoyed reading it after having discovered it listed as a free e-book on a couple of sites.

Oh yeah, I even had my first sale of one of my ebooks on the Spanish Kindle site today. Had one from Germany a few months ago. Now, I'm only missing Italy and France.


----------



## Larissa

Miriam Minger said:


> All eighteen ebooks are live on Amazon Kindle--finally! Ten award-winning historical romances, two romantic thrillers (Ripped Apart by Miriam Minger and Blood Son by M.C. Walker), three boxed sets, and three children's books (as Miriam Aronson)! Now time to get busy writing...
> 
> Miriam Minger


Wow, congratulations! Looks like you've been VERY busy writing and publishing, lol.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Nancy Fulda

Six more sales of Movement came in overnight. That's another $12 for the National Foundation for Autism Research!

(Also, the Executive Director of NFAR requested a review copy of the book. *bounce bounce bounce*)


----------



## George Hamilton

Just had a message from Marilou George on Goodreads, which made my day. No week. She said, 'I loved Carnival of Hope, it was one of the best books I have read in a long time. I will post my review as soon as I can come up with one that will do it justice. Thanks for selecting me to review your book I am honored.'


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart went from 250,000 in sales rank to #7,560 Current Sales Rank.


----------



## Valmore Daniels

Music of the Spheres (The Interstellar Age Book 2) is live.  It's alive, I tell you!


----------



## Guest

Best pre-Christmas gift ever:

Seattle On Ice:
#264 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure
#12 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Action & Adventure
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers

Billionaires, Bullets, Exploding Monkeys:
#189 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#2 in Books > Mystery, Thriller & Suspense > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Spy Stories & Tales of Intrigue
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Action & Adventure


----------



## joanhallhovey

There is so much to celebrate, not necessarily to do with books, although mine are doing okay.  But I'm also healthy and have a beautiful grandson.  So that's pretty cool!  Oh, and the tree is all trimmed and looks very pretty.  We lucky to live where we do.    

JOAN


----------



## 41419

I finished my book! As in: finished finished. Final editorial suggestion incorporated. Backmatter written. It's in the hands of the proofer now. Hope to upload on Weds. I started this one in 2006. I can't wait to push that button.


----------



## bnapier

I am currently writing a 5 part series...planned to have Book 2 completed by mid January...but looks like it'll be wrapped up by the end of December.  I plan on releasing Book 1 in early January.  So I'm sort of ahead of schedule...HOORAY!


----------



## James Conway

I just got a 4 star review and the worst I've had is 3 out of 5. When people have problems with the book it is that they don't care for the main character. So, I guess I can take comfort in the fact that I've done a good job portraying him


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

My latest crime thriller is featured on Super E-Reads today. Why am I celebrating? Because it's FREE. 
http://super-e-reads.com/2011/12/diva-by-susan-fleet/ So if you'd like to be featured, head on over there, click on SUBMIT YOUR BOOK in the upper left column. You will see prices, but ignore them. For a short time ONLY, this is FREE. Just scroll down and submit the info for your book. How's that for a nice Christmas present?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I just _finished_ the first draft of my new book! Still lots and lots of work to be done, but it's a great feeling.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I just discovered yesterday that my trad. publisher finally put my new mystery, The Opposite of Dark, on Kindle. It was on Kobo shortly after the print version came out in March, but she held off on Kindle, hoping to generate print sales. Unfortunately, I think the price is too high for most people to buy, but at least it's there, so that's why I'm celebrating


----------



## Meb Bryant

My bump today is not literary...it's personal. Yesterday, I made a triple batch of Chex Party Mix. Today, I made ten spicy cheese balls. Tomorrow, I will make dozens of Tollhouse chocolate chip cookies. My neighbors
and family are about to receive delicious homemade goodies. Merry Christmas, KBers.


----------



## Larissa

Well, after forever dueling with Createspace, I finally got both Everblossom and Iwishacana/Acanawishi in print!  So excited! I might put an additional version on FeedARead, but I'm not entirely sure yet. 

Additionally, I just finished the first round of self-editing my YA dark fantasy, Angel Diaries.

And, yes there's one more thing: I finished with all of my Christmas shopping early!


----------



## Storymagus

Just given away over 2000    books for FREE on Amazon. Trying to to get to 7000 by Christmas Eve. May fall short, but this is the season to be jolly so thinking I may make 5000 at this rate and that will be good enough. Happy Holidays all.


----------



## Millard

There's an interview with me up on Marie Symeou's blog. The very first.

http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com/2011/12/author-interview-stuart-millard.html

I guess that's my duck broke. Or my cherry popped. Whichever is the least painful.


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Been on a bit of a writing roll of late - working on rewriting three novelettes for a collection I want to release shortly, and in 6 days have done 20,000 words, which is very good compared to my normal speed.

Of course Christmas may slow things down slightly.


----------



## kellymcclymer

I got my sixth book in my backlist historical romance series up, at last. The Impetuous Bride is now available for sale for Kindle and Nook and at Smashwords.

I thought this would kill me -- I had to get all new covers done for the series because I only had 5 done (didn't have the rights back to the last until last month). Then I had to upload all new versions. 15 hours solid at my desk, with only two breaks to grab a bit and a couple to dash to the bathroom across the hall.

Happily, I am still standing...though I am *not* ready for Christmas and New Year's!


----------



## Cliff Ball

My 5th novel is now live on Amazon:

New Frontier, a speculative fiction novel
http://www.amazon.com/New-Frontier-ebook/dp/B006ONBPVU


----------



## EliRey

Congrats everyone! 

Hey, Cliff! We are both celebrating our fifth! My fifth novel Making You Mine 5th in the Moreno Brother series is now live on Amazon. 

Now I can concentrate on Christmas!  

Feliz Navidad everyone! or whatever you celebrate!


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Celebrating winter solstice ( of course) , 

and 

an inexplicable run on my title over the past weekend.  But which has now slacked off, so buy it or recommend it for all your O'Irish relatives, friends, and strangers at the grocery store.  It won't be going free/lending via KDP Select.

And a Virtual Pub is a grand idea.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

So, my novel made a "Best of 2011" list at BookReporter.com, sharing space on the same list with Martin, Erikson, Rothfuss, Sanderson, and Mieville.

Kind of ridiculous, but really nice and massively humbling.


----------



## Larissa

My first review of Iwishacana/Acanawishi after it's been revamped (a.k.a. edited) is a perfect 5 stars! Merry Christmas to me! 

Check it out here


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Sailed past 30,000 e-books sold sometime yesterday.

I will celebrate by finishing the first draft of another book this week. Or purging the basement. Or feasting on Cheetos and Coke with lime. I haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Larissa

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Sailed past 30,000 e-books sold sometime yesterday.
> 
> I will celebrate by finishing the first draft of another book this week. Or purging the basement. Or feasting on Cheetos and Coke with lime. I haven't decided which yet.


Congratulations! I would celebrate by feasting on Cheetos and Coke with lime. Sounds delicious.


----------



## Miriam Minger

My medieval historical WILD ANGEL is "FREE" on Amazon! (5th book in my signature line)

Miriam Minger


----------



## JMJeffries

Runaway Bride went live yesterday.










http://www.amazon.com/Runaway-Bride-Series-ebook/dp/B006QPEHT8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1325182162&sr=8-1


----------



## Lisa_Follett

I published my book. People are buying it. Pop the cork!


----------



## Guest

Lisa_Follett said:


> I published my book. People are buying it. Pop the cork!


Lovely cover and GOOD LUCK!!

I finally went free in the US and went on the best seller's list almost immediately-- #13 in Humor and #18 in Romance/Fantasy-Futuristic WOAH! Less than 12 hours!


----------



## Tony Rabig

So far I don't have any novels up -- just short stories, and the first of them went live in October 2010.  It took seven months to get a disbursement.  The next disbursement came after 5 months.  It's only taken 3 months to hit the $10 threshold again.  Won't be quitting the job any time soon, but the sales are coming a little faster...


----------



## mbatt

Two of my children's books, "Hungry Plants" and "Wild Cats," just came out in French as part of a State Department Cultural Affairs Program for distribution in French-speaking Africa and Haiti. Titles in French are "Plants Voraces" and "Felins."


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I just pushed the button to publish my first story. So far Amazon only, because apparently I have a B&N account tied to my e-mail address and I have to call them to convince them I'm who I say I am or something.

It's called Sheldon The Chicken Chicken and it's about a chicken who is scared of everything. Then he works up the courage to talk to the cutest chick (she's a chicken!) on the farm and the next thing you know he's telling the biggest bully on the farm that he's going to cross the big road that runs by the farm. Thing is, he's afraid of the big road and the big trucks on the big road so he's either going to have to face his fears or be called a fraidy cat for his whole life.

I guess it's a children's story. It doesn't have pictures or anything and I'm not terribly pleased with the cover but I have now crossed a New Year's Resolution off my list faster than ever before.

Mostly for me this was an experiment in the formatting for the more adult story I am going to be publishing in a few weeks.


----------



## Marguerite

It's the end of one year and the start of another.  While we have lost some of our older family members, my kids, DH, and I are healthy and employed.  We haven't always been able to say that but we can now.  For that, I am extremely grateful.


----------



## KC75

I'm celebrating another four-star review, which thankfully means that the lone one-star that says my stories are "miserable" and have no  resolution (when both clearly do) is now no longer the newest. Hurrah. Oh, and the New Year and all...


----------



## jumbojohnny

I suppose the great pressy-opening of 2012 was the reason - everyone getting Kindles. But from just steady sales these last few months, my sales suddenly exploded; I clocked up 30 odd sales on Christmas day! It's a good job I'm a little world-weary though, as I knew what was happening and why, and also knew it wouldn't last. I was right to a certain degree, but I am still selling around 5 copies a day, sometimes just the 1 book, then on another day, a mixed bag, so all in all things are looking up compared with just a few months ago.


----------



## docnoir

Celebrating another 500+ month of ebooks sales! It's becoming the norm rather than the exception, so *whew*. And celebrating over 4000 sales in 2011, which was my first year on Kindle and Nook. Actually, since I'm on vacation and the tally sheets are at home, there's a good chance we topped 5000. Amazing. 

The bigger picture: just using my Kindle in general as a "discovery engine" for new writers has been worth celebrating. How else would I have found Les Edgerton, Damien Seaman, and Heath Lawrence?


----------



## kellymcclymer

I'm celebrating getting back to finishing up my chicklit blog-novel-in-progress, The Ex-Files. New Year, new resolutions to finish it, polish it, and publish it. After a 14 hour drive home yesterday, I didn't think I'd manage to get back into the story of a young woman who is back tracking to make sure she didn't overlook Mr. Right in her serial dating history. But I did! Woo Hoo.


----------



## kea

I'm starting to get positive responses to review venue inquiries. Sure, maybe they tell all prospective authors stuff like, "Your novel sounds so intriguing!" Still, it's nice to see and has me dancing through the house today.


----------



## George Berger

Apparently, I _can_ actually give away books... when a free one manages to get listed at both POI and KND on the same day.

#120 or so in the free Kindle store, at the moment. And _this_ time, I might even go back to paid with a sales rank and also-boughts and all that other beneficial stuff.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Coming up on 3,000 lifetime sales.


----------



## docnoir

Sean Sweeney said:


> Coming up on 3,000 lifetime sales.


Congrats! How long did it take you to get there?


----------



## Sean Sweeney

docnoir said:


> Congrats! How long did it take you to get there?


A little over two years. Tripled my sales from 2010 in 2011. Hope to have a fantastic 2012.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

15 away now.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

14... Not a bad day. Three books sold.


----------



## SBJones

Requiem started 2012 off with a bang. Not one, not two, but landing on three top 100 lists on Amazon.com
#29 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Magic & Wizards
#67 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#84 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure

Sold more in the last two days than the last six months.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

Hah, this is hilarious.

My story is:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #102,840 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#28 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Farm Animals
#40 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Birds

That's based on one sale ladies and gentlemen. My sister in law bought a copy which means my mother hasn't, at least not yet. I don't know if I should feel insulted or not.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

I'm celebrating that my manuscript is with an editor and that I've seen the draft of my cover art.  It won't be long before I'm publishing my story to Kindle.  It has been an intense month of proofreading, rewriting sections, and proofreading again.

Is it weird that I'm already nervous?  

I've been reading these forums for awhile now, lurking.  I appreciate all of the posts people have written.  You have taught me so much.

Soon, I'll actually be a "real" member of this forum with a link to a book in my signature.  I'm counting the days.  

I hope this isn't considered spam.  I'm sorry if it is.

Erik


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Lurker said:



> I'm celebrating that my manuscript is with an editor and that I've seen the draft of my cover art. It won't be long before I'm publishing my story to Kindle. It has been an intense month of proofreading, rewriting sections, and proofreading again.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm already nervous?
> 
> I've been reading these forums for awhile now, lurking. I appreciate all of the posts people have written. You have taught me so much.
> 
> Soon, I'll actually be a "real" member of this forum with a link to a book in my signature. I'm counting the days.
> 
> I hope this isn't considered spam. I'm sorry if it is.
> 
> Erik


You're already a real member. You're here, aren't you?


----------



## George Berger

Oh no, not another Minnesotan!


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Sean Sweeney said:


> You're already a real member. You're here, aren't you?


True, but most of the threads require the experience of having a book out to participate meaningfully.



George Berger said:


> Oh no, not another Minnesotan!


 

lol!

I have noticed a fair bit of Minnesota representation on KindleBoards. I think it's the water.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

I discovered yesterday I made my first Amazon UK sale in December, which was a nice little thrill!


----------



## docnoir

Lurker said:


> I have noticed a fair bit of Minnesota representation on KindleBoards. I think it's the water.


Yea! Celebrate the Minnesotans! (I've adopted Minnesota, been here seven years and don't want to leave).


----------



## George Berger

Unmarketable Dross, Vol. VI just got its first review on Amazon. Inexplicably, they actually liked it...


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Lurker said:


> True, but most of the threads require the experience of having a book out to participate meaningfully.


Incorrect. There are many readers who don't have books who take part here and participate meaningfully. This site is for the readers. We authors are just in the way. 

12 books from 3,000 lifetime.


----------



## George Berger

I was just updating my figures, and discovered that somewhere in the week before Christmas, my first novel sold its 50th copy across all channels. Only took _seventy-five weeks_...

I've also now recouped just over ten percent of the expenses associated with that title. Theoretically, keeping in mind I'll probably never see a good percentage of that, ever.

In a slightly-less-depressing reason to celebrate, _Unmarketable Dross, Vol. VI_ picked up a second review.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

Down to 9 books away from 3,000. I got a feeling, that tonight's going to be a good night....


----------



## alevine513

I've recently published the sequel to Johnny Oops - Johnny Oops 11 - Timeless and am getting ready to submit my third novel - Sequin Boy and Cindy. This is a complete departure for me. It's a paranormal love story. So I'm celebrating publishing three of the seven books I have on my desktop.

Regards and Happy New Year,

Arthur Levine


----------



## Marilyn Peake

Received an awesome review today for my short story, *Cannon Fodder: Operation Horse Whisperer*, from reviewer Rachel Dove:
http://frustratedyukkymummy.blog.co.uk/2012/01/04/cannon-fodder-operation-horse-whisperer-by-marilyn-peake-12394851


----------



## Mainak Dhar

Am celebrating some nice round numbers achieved so far in Jan 2012. Jan 4th ended with a couple of nice milestones for the month- 5000 ebooks sold so far (5081 paid sales to be exact) and 1000 borrows (1062). 2012 is off to a great start- and for those of you starting out, keep writing and never lose hope. My KDP journey began 9 months ago, and in my first full month, I sold 118 books. Been a long journey since then, and am loving being an indie writer and the opportunities ebooks (and KDP) give us.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Found out all of my novellas of the Dragon Fire series are hanging out on the action/adventure chart on Apple. Yep, all six of them! I never thought that would happen.


----------



## Colin Taber

I've finally got my categories sorted out after spending the last 3 months trying to get them changed at KDP.

I'd been stuck in _contemporary fantasy_ for months, despite having tried to change it to _historical fantasy _ and _dark fantasy_. In the end I had to go to KDP support after feeling like I'd tried everything and read every blog entry on doing it.

Today, the settings finally kicked in:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #47,009 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > *Dark Fantasy*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Colin Taber said:


> I've finally got my categories sorted out after spending the last 3 months trying to get them changed at KDP.
> 
> I'd been stuck in _contemporary fantasy_ for months, despite having tried to change it to _historical fantasy _ and _dark fantasy_. In the end I had to go to KDP support after feeling like I'd tried everything and read every blog entry on doing it.
> 
> Today, the settings finally kicked in:
> 
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #47,009 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #87 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > *Dark Fantasy*


Congratulations! And I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with this problem. They put me in non-fiction and I don't know where they came up with that. The response was to remove all categories from my two historical novels. Since you finally triumphed, I'm inspired to try again.


----------



## Guest

Maybe not the most writing related one, but the widgets I've been testing just got a mention on the Smashwords latest updates:

http://www.smashwords.com/about/beta

The usage stats are increasing. So is the list of bugs/requested features/ideas to be farmed out to volunteers on Monday .


----------



## Lisa_Follett

This morning I added up my December and January sales (so far). I have reached my first milestone! I have sold exactly 100 copies.


----------



## John Dax

I finally published my first story through KDP, that's a good reason to celebrate right? 

Let the marathon begin!


----------



## Ian Fraser

1)  Agent is going to start pitching my two-novella book at various presses

2) I'd sent my 'No Man's Land' novel to my Agent a while back, but figured it was going to be too disturbing for his tastes, and uploaded it to Amazon at the same time. Today, half an hour after I'd enrolled 'No Man's Land' in KDP Select, I got the following email. (Naturally I quickly 'un-enrolled' the book from KDP - as I reckon my Agent's going to take the work on and pitch it around)

Agent says------snip 
I really enjoyed No Man’s Land---intense, astute, graphic and a really great read. I had wanted to get some time to back through and make some edit suggestions. Let me see if I can assemble some thoughts and I’ll call you this week. I asked a young guy here to read as well. Here’s what he said:

It was funny when it was supposed to be funny, intriguing when it was supposed to be intriguing, mystifying when it was supposed to be mystifying, and horrifying when it was supposed to be horrifying.  The narrative explores the depth of insanity that one can experience when plagued with a lifetime of torments, mental and physical, and the results they can inflict on a single person.  If I had any complaints, it would be that the twist comes too suddenly, too late in the book to follow up on.  The author does an astounding job of gifting insight to such a tortured soul, and I'd be curious to learn more of the detective's laments after his deeds are said and done.

ENDGAME

Reeeeeeeeeally good.  Strange as ****(pardon my French), for lack of a more delicate phrase, but really interesting.
-------end snip

So I guess I'll find out some time this week whether I need to pull the book off Amazon altogether during its pitching process at the traditional publishers. (I know, I'm a sell-out, yeah yeah


----------



## R M Rowan

This is completely non-writing related, but I have a new nephew - and he's gorgeous - and I'll be sure he becomes an avid reader.   
Life is good...


----------



## Christine Murray

I've sold 100 books! 

I'm ridiculously happy. I keep reading everywhere that the average self-published author sells less than a hundred copies, so in my head 100 was a big landmark.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

DarcyChristine said:


> I've sold 100 books! I'm ridiculously happy. I keep reading everywhere that the average self-published author sells less than a hundred copies, so in my head 100 was a big landmark.


Congratulations! And may you selling many more!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Here's my reason to celebrate. I just got a terrific 5 star review for my latest New Orleans crime thriller, which I'll share with you. I'm extra thrilled because it's from an Australian reader.

Amazon review by Diana M. Hockley from: DIVA (A Frank Renzi novel) (Kindle Edition)

"Susan Fleet's novel, DIVA, is a cracker of a story, combining the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina and the gangs which roam the abandoned buildings with the world of classical music, which I love. Belinda Scully, flautist, is being stalked by a maniac and her manager turns to Detective Frank Renzi for assistance; a gang has robbed a store and is intent on wiping out anyone who crosses them. How elements of these two areas of society meet through violence is fascinating.

The subsequent plot is rivetting - fast and furious, the plot doesn't neglect the kinder side of human nature. I'm glad the rabbit survived and presumably got handed into an animal shelter as I can't stand novels in which animals are hurt or worse. 

Fleet's main characters are entirely believable. There are no macho apes taking on the whole world or tough, hard-bitten policewoman spurning help in all sides. These are real people fighting an unwinnable war on the one hand, but triumphantly winning on the other - but at what cost?

A stupendous read, thoroughly enjoyed it and shall be buying for more Susan Fleet novels."


----------



## Ash Stirling

Woke up this morning to find my best ranking over over on UK Amazon - #4388.  It may have been lower, but I didn't see it.  All this is thanks to the free promo which ended a few days back.  Given where it had been languishing before the free promotion, this is a big improvement.

Now if only the US sales were doing as well...


----------



## Free books for Kindle

I've uploaded my new book - my first piece of fiction today:

As a Zombie Thinketh
http://www.amazon.com/As-a-Zombie-Thinketh-ebook/dp/B0070Q83M4/?tag=kbpst-20









and someone has bought a copy already!


----------



## JRTomlin

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Congratulations! And I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one with this problem. They put me in non-fiction and I don't know where they came up with that. The response was to remove all categories from my two historical novels. Since you finally triumphed, I'm inspired to try again.


This is a chronic problem it seems to me. And WHY only 2 categories.

But I'm happy with 2 new reviews, 1 4-star and 1 5-star. I've been in a bit of a drought for reviews lately.


----------



## Katy MN

This weekend, I got two emails from total strangers who'd read Moving Neutral and wanted to know if I was working on a sequel.  I couldn't stop smiling.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Book Birthday!


----------



## bnapier

Quite happy about this review I received for my novel _The Bleeding Room_ from The Eloquent Page.

http://www.theeloquentpage.co.uk/2012/01/24/the-bleeding-room-by-barry-napier/


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I got an e-mail notification from Smashwords that someone had purchased my little story so I got ready to do a little happy dance because I thought I had finally sold a copy to someone I wasn't related to. 

The next e-mail was from my mother saying she had bought it and wanted the cover in a separate file so she could make it her desktop image.

So I think I'll still celebrate. What kind of domestic swill can you get for less than sixty-one cents?


----------



## nigel p bird

I'm celebrating my nomination for the Best Novella Award over at Spinetingler for Smoke - http://www.amazon.com/Smoke-ebook/dp/B005UO9USY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327746320&sr=8-1

I'm also celebrating a news item about said nomination, though they've managed to turn me into a woman. Honest! http://www.eastlothiancourier.com/news/tranent/articles/2012/01/26/422831-teacher-embroiled-in-murder-and-revenge/

nigella?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

My POI ad popped up yesterday afternoon. I left home (sans internet) to watch both my kids qualify at a track meet for the NAIA Indoor Nationals in the 3000 meter racewalk. Came home 8 hours later and my book had gone from #4910 to #150 overall in the Kindle store! What a day!!!


----------



## Caddy

Buying a round in the virtual pub as I finally cracked a Top 100 list.  Gastien Part 1 is listed as #13 in Continental European Drama on the book page and when I go to Top 100 in that categroy it shows as #7 and Gastien Part 2 is #8...and my book is not free.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Made it up as high as #12 in Amazon Overall, #10 in Fiction, #9 in Genre Fiction, #2 in Horror and #1 in Fantasy on this free promotion. Hoping to crack the top 10, but I don't know if that's possible, since I'm already sliding down. But let's have a drink, anyway!


----------



## Dave Dykema

This KDP Free Promotion stuff is powerful. I just started my 5 days today for "Wrong Number" and am currently  ranked #719 in free store, #19 in Suspense and #2 in Men's Adventure. These are all free rankings.

Congratulations to the others above me who are having similar success stories.

Now to hope people actually read it and don't just download it to their Kindle for storage...!


----------



## George Berger

I'm doing the happy dance, my month-to-date Kindle sales for January having finally, on the 29th, equaled my Kindle sales for December...




















...'s first week.


----------



## Storymagus

I like my new covers a lot. Going createspace in the next few weeks.


----------



## 41419

I just sold my 2000th e-book. Woop!


----------



## tamaraheiner

At the risk of being repetitive, I got a request for my non-fiction today. Yay! First request!


----------



## BTackitt

I'm thrilled KB is up again!!


----------



## Dave Dykema

I wondered if that was me or Kindleboards. Sorry for them, but glad to know it wasn't on my end.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I pushed the button on my second story.


----------



## bnapier

The first Amazon review for my novel _Everything Theory:Cold Compass_ showed up the other day. And it's better than I could have hoped!

The highlight: "Napier delivers genuine characters and genuine scares in a book that you probably won't put down until you finish it. I'm not a series guy, and I can't wait for the rest."

http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Theory-Cold-Compass-ebook/product-reviews/B006VUL3I6/ref=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Cliff Ball

I've written 40k words for my 6th novel since Christmas. It's really cool when I'm inspired, because it normally takes me months to get that many. It's going to be a Christian fiction thriller set in the near future.


----------



## Guest

January is a great celebration from the beginning to the end.

- First paperback release of Crystal Shade (Released on January 15, right on my 31st birthday.).
- First paperback of Crystal Shade has arrived four weeks earlier as Createspace estimated. Here is a picture about "Junior". 
- Spanish foreign rights request for Crystal Shade from a Spanish publisher (Possible Spanish release, end of the year. Regardless she is a brand new book and no American agent or publisher ever wanted to consider it, it's a pretty good achievement, especially as the book was released in November. As the publisher had said; it's a real page turner. Well, it's the loss of the U.S. publishers, not mine. But this is telling everything about the U.S. system. Unlike them, European publishers do read the books before they make any decision.).
- First tiny paycheck for Crystal Shade (First indie paycheck, but not my first freelance paycheck. But it's still awesome.  )
- 1x4 star (Goodreads) review for Crystal Shade (One of my favorite reviews, regardless it's not a 5 star. I prefer 4 stars reviews instead to leave the 5 stars for the other two volumes.)
- 2x5 star (Amazon) & 1x4 star (Smashwords) reviews for Pale Moonlight.
- Better sales than in December.


----------



## D.A. Boulter

Red Adept Reviews just gave my novel PELGRAFF a 5-star review. I'm more than happy about that.

http://redadeptreviews.com/pelgraff-by-d-a-boulter/

"I couldn't put the book down; I read it straight through"

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## 13500

I was just called "promising contemporary fiction author Karen Wojcik Berner" on Kindle Fire Department today. Very nice. Here is what else it said. 

"Some books you read, put down, and forget all about, but I promise you this won't be one of them. The debut novel from promising contemporary fiction author Karen Wojcik Berner, A Whisper to a Scream is about the traumatic, painful side of fertility and motherhood, and it speaks to the strength and spirit of two women who strive to overcome their struggles. As you can tell from the reviews, the book hits home with people, but you'll have to pick it up yourself to see what cord it strikes with you!"

Hurray.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I just sold a story on B&N which means that for the first time, I sold a story to someone who doesn't know me.

A baby step to be sure, but an important one.


----------



## Rykymus

On Wednesday (Feb 1) we uploaded a revised cover (thanks to my wife) for my first book, and sales doubled for the next two days. (went from 10-12 per day to 20-25) Then, on Saturday, book 2 hit the e-shelves, and sales of both books went to 60-70 per day. (all markets, both books combined) And the trend has continued over the weekend and into today, with the overall sales ranking hanging at around 3000-4500 for each book. It was all quite unexpected, and I hope it lasts, cuz I can live off of those numbers.

What did I learn?  Cover design is just as important as everyone here has been saying, it really is.  And the best form of marketing available, is to release another title.  DRINKS ARE ON ME!


----------



## Jill James

I'm celebrating that since I spent Super Bowl Sunday formatting and uploading my book it is now live at Amazon, BN.com, and Smashwords. Yeah!!!

Book 2 - Second Chances series - Someone To Trust


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Today is the two-year anniversary of uploading my first book to Amazon. I thought it would be a minor thing and instead it changed my life for the better.


----------



## Gregory Lynn

I just wrote almost 2600 words which I'm pretty sure is a personal best.


----------



## GM Barlean

I just published my first book!


----------



## Gregory Lynn

GM Barlean said:


> I just published my first book!


Yay! Terrifying, isn't it?


----------



## GM Barlean

Mortifying. To say the least.


----------



## Colin Taber

GM Barlean said:


> I just published my first book!


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## GM Barlean

Thanks.


----------



## Rebecca Burke

Congrats to everyone here for all their accomplishments. My reason to celebrate this week is a nice review of The Ahimsa Club from a UK reviewer, Sarah Burns, who writes for the Kindle Book Review but also has her own blog: http://akindleandkittens.wordpress.com/2012/02/04/the-ahimsa-club-rebecca-burke/

One of the best things about this is that Sarah is tuned in to some of the animal welfare organizations in the UK and can help spread the word of my book (about teen activists on behalf of animals, vegetarianism, etc.).

Cheers to all!


----------



## GM Barlean

That is cool!


----------



## harpwriter

It's always inspiring to read all the good news here! Congratulations to everyone!

My second book, _The Minstrel Boy,_ was published last night on Kindle. Overnight, it went up to:

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #5,471 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#10 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Metaphysical


----------



## Hugh Howey

GM Barlean said:


> I just published my first book!


*raises mug*

Cheers to that! Congrats!


----------



## ErikHyrkas

I just broke into the top 100 best seller list for my category.  Tomorrow my book will be one month old.

#85 in sci fi adventure

It might only last an hour, but it is gratifying.  Months of work creating the book followed by a month of trying to get it noticed.  Whew.

I feel good.


----------



## Hugh Howey

ErikHyrkas said:


> I just broke into the top 100 best seller list for my category. Tomorrow my book will be one month old.
> 
> #85 in sci fi adventure
> 
> It might only last an hour, but it is gratifying. Months of work creating the book followed by a month of trying to get it noticed. Whew.
> 
> I feel good.


Awesome! Your book is definitely on my radar. When I get caught up with my TBR pile, I'm taking a gander. Just to reiterate what I said the other day: you've got a dynamite cover, there. And to crack the top 100 of that category so swiftly (it's loaded with classics) is amazing. Kudos. Can't wait to see you climb to the top!


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Hugh Howey said:


> Awesome! Your book is definitely on my radar. When I get caught up with my TBR pile, I'm taking a gander. Just to reiterate what I said the other day: you've got a dynamite cover, there. And to crack the top 100 of that category so swiftly (it's loaded with classics) is amazing. Kudos. Can't wait to see you climb to the top!


Thank you!


----------



## Millard

My website just got a makeover. I'm such a tech-spaz when it comes to websites, I posted a concept picture on Twitter with a plea of "How would an idiot make this?" Lots of things were suggested, all of which left me looking and feeling like a monkey trying to build a space rocket. Then some awesome guy just offered to do it for nothing, and in half a day, he'd produced exactly what I'd posted in the picture. Swanky, no?

www.franticplanet.com


----------



## Hugh Howey

Millard said:


> My website just got a makeover. I'm such a tech-spaz when it comes to websites, I posted a concept picture on Twitter with a plea of "How would an idiot make this?" Lots of things were suggested, all of which left me looking and feeling like a monkey trying to build a space rocket. Then some awesome guy just offered to do it for nothing, and in half a day, he'd produced exactly what I'd posted in the picture. Swanky, no?
> 
> www.franticplanet.com


LOVE the look of this. The black background makes it pop. So clean!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I haven't had much to celebrate for a long time, but I think selling 22 books today at $2.99 each, when I have been in the doldrums for months, is a good reason to do so.


----------



## TadVezner

Millard said:


> My website just got a makeover. I'm such a tech-spaz when it comes to websites, I posted a concept picture on Twitter with a plea of "How would an idiot make this?" Lots of things were suggested, all of which left me looking and feeling like a monkey trying to build a space rocket. Then some awesome guy just offered to do it for nothing, and in half a day, he'd produced exactly what I'd posted in the picture. Swanky, no?
> 
> www.franticplanet.com


Yeah this is a great website. You should definitely stick with this look: It really complements the style of your covers.


----------



## Caddy

#17 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#22 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Family Saga 
#42 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Historical 


Thank you Pixel of Ink!


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

wow! such inspiring news and such supportive people on this forum. I'm glad to be a part of all this. Congrats to everyone on their good news. I'm toasting the fact that my ebook has done well, and an indie publisher picked up the novel and the paperback will be out from 30 Day Books March 1. Crossing fingers it continues to do well and that readers continue to like it.


----------



## Gio Pago

Walmart is having a contest called "get on the shelf" where people compete to get their product on the shelves of Walmart (a super store in the USA). My book SNOOPS, CLUES & Boos was entered into the contest and has been accepted to compete.

I kindly request for all who are reading this post to consider going to this link

http://www.getontheshelf.com/product/1736/Snoops,-Clues-&-Boos

beginning March 7th and voting to get this book on the shelves of Walmart. I don't have to tell you what an honor it is just having my work as an indie author to make it this far.

Thank you in advance for your consideration.

Gio


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Every review I have received has made me want to dance and sing.  As I am a horrible dancer and an even worse singer, it is probably best for everybody that I have shown restraint.  

Inevitably, bad reviews will come, but I want to enjoy these fleeting moments.  Knowing that somebody out there was excited enough about my book to write a review has made writing it worthwhile to me.  I probably would have written the book for those 5 reviewers alone had I knew they were out there.  Four of my reviews have been in the US and one has been in the UK, which is amazing to me because my UK sales have not been impressive by any stretch of the imagination.  With the number of freebies I've given out in the US, I'm glad to have some reviews to show for it.

Okay, I'm done celebrating, back to writing.


----------



## Guest

Anno Humanae Salutis (7 Post Meridiem XSS #1): #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Short Stories (Amazon US Best Seller Rank: #187)


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm excited to say I made it as far as #40 in the kindle free list (.com) with One Insular Tahiti. It took 5858 downloads to get that far. phew. I can't imagine how the #1 are moving!

Not sure what it will mean today or in the coming weeks (maybe nothing) but I'm hoping a minimum to get a review or two and perhaps spread into some also boughts.


----------



## Cliff Ball

I got my very first review for Times of Trouble this week, and it was a 4 star

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2NYXJ4238JFW2/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0075CNFFI&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=

Although, I wish I knew what she meant about something not being related to the storyline, because I thought everything in the novel was related to the storyline!  (since I don't go chasing a rabbit down a hole and then come back to the actual plot later.) But, it's 4 stars, so why obsess? lol


----------



## momilp

Congrats to everybody here! It is nice to read about so many positive experiences. Wishing you, ladies and gentlemen, to achieve all your dreams  
My reason to celebrate is that my novel got its first review! Scrolling down to read the words was like watching your baby walk for the first time. A mix of trepidation and exhilaration. It went well, baby didn't fall


----------



## phil1861

Just came off my first week paid since a two day promotional last week. Still on two top ten lists and staying at #2/3 and sold 400 copies! I've earned enough to produce a short story easily and part of the next novel in the series.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I just finished the first draft of the next installment in my Elements of the Undead zombie series. Woohoo!


----------



## George Berger

I _finally_ remembered to include a dedication in a book. I know I could always go back and add it later, but _that way lies madness_.








A little victory, I know, but... baby steps, baby steps. This time, the dedication. Maybe next time around, a three-dimensional character, or un-stilted dialogue. After that, who knows. Maybe I'll remember to add a plot...

_--George, and if you think the dedication is long, wait 'til you see the author's note at the end..._


----------



## Guest

#1, Today I got a kind message from a publisher who has read Crystal Shade. "It's award winning stuff. I was impressed. ". And she wasn't the first publisher who had read it and said only positive things about this book. These are the times when I definitely know that literary agents are one of the most useless class in this business, filled with one of the most useless people on this world. They've just caused me two years of delay with their snobbish "we're sooooo professional" behavior. But I'm damned happy I was right when I refused to modify this story to their weirdo, never existed taste.
#2, One of the blog reviewers had written he had finished the reading and his review will be available soon, within a day or two. Regardless I'm happy, because I'm really-really curious for his review by some reason, every time I learn that a review is coming, I still feel myself like a guy who is slowly marching to an execution squad. 
#3. If everything goes right and if I get the ISBNs, tomorrow I'm going to release my 4th book, Crystal Shade: Episodes #1, which is a part of my newest experiment. Hopefully it's going to present the beautiful world of Crystal Shade to more people.


----------



## thomaswood

reason to celebrate at last my books published on Amazon Got 1 buyers so far but's my mother


----------



## Cliff Ball

Since releasing Times of Trouble at the beginning of the month, I've sold 76 copies on B&N and Amazon, if I don't have anymore sales today. That exceeds, by far, the numbers for any of my other novels in their first month available. I thank all the readers out there who bought a copy, paperback and ebook.


----------



## NUTRIWINE

Thats easy ha ha ha ha my new book all about wine is just out and I have manged to get into
kindle despite the filed boxes for my email driving me nuts....

Yes I have put the press release to my new book nutriWine out there


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I sold a book in France! It's the most excited I've ever been to make 35% of 2.68 euros.


----------



## JRainey

Edward W. Robertson said:


> I sold a book in France! It's the most excited I've ever been to make 35% of 2.68 euros.


Congrats!!  Now you just need to take down Italy and Spain!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just mailed out ten copies of _Mama_ to the winners of my Goodreads giveaway. Eight in the US, 1 in the UK and 1 in Australia. I'm hoping for some reviews.


----------



## Guest

Completed the first step in my new experiment and released my fourth book, this time the first episodic release of my fantasy novel.


----------



## Jill James

I finished up February with 292 sales. My best month yet.


----------



## phil1861

My first 5 star review and holding on to the top 10 in civil war history!

My one 4 star was getting lonely.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My first 1K books sold in a month (Feb.) ever. Thank you to everyone who downloaded a book whether free (21,836) or paid. And double thanks to all those nice reviewers who liked what they read.

I'm walking on air.


----------



## Millard

Totally forgot I posted in this thread, oops.



TadVezner said:


> Yeah this is a great website. You should definitely stick with this look: It really complements the style of your covers.





Hugh Howey said:


> LOVE the look of this. The black background makes it pop. So clean!


Thanks, guys.


----------



## nigel p bird

I'm celebrating the announcement from Blasted Heath that they'll be publishing my novella Smoke. Better still, I get my own page - http://blastedheath.com/?page_id=5639

What a lovely day it turned out to be.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Listed on 3 different sites today for Times of Trouble

Featured as a New Release on the World Lit Cafe: http://www.worldliterarycafe.com/con...ch-new-release

Featured on the front page of Humanmade.com: http://www.humanmade.net/books/times-of-trouble

and part of a listing of books under $5 on the Independent Author Network: http://www.independentauthornetwork.com/kindle-under-5.html


----------



## nigel p bird

Dirty Old Town has made it into the final 16 books in Spinetingler's crime-book knockout tournatment. Yippee.

http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2012/03/03/tournament-of-crime-fiction-ebooks-sweet-16/


----------



## Guest

Finally gathered my power to prepare the files for the last rewrite of Crystal Shade: Angeni, Volume 2. Present word count: 183127 words (Vol 1. was 120k before the rewrite and turned to 147740 words). I will have plenty of work before the release. But I love it!


----------



## ErikHyrkas

A number of congratulations are in order! I don't follow this thread as closely as I should, so... here's catching up on some recent news:



nigel p bird said:


> Dirty Old Town has made it into the final 16 books in Spinetingler's crime-book knockout tournatment. Yippee.


Well done! Talk about fantastic publicity to go along with a fantastic accomplishment.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> My first 1K books sold in a month (Feb.) ever.


That's amazing! Selling that many books has to actually pay for some living costs! That has to be an amazing feeling.



phil1861 said:


> My first 5 star review and holding on to the top 10 in civil war history!


I hope they keep coming!



Guardian said:


> Today I got a kind message from a publisher who has read Crystal Shade. "It's award winning stuff. I was impressed. ".


What a wonderful compliment!



Edward W. Robertson said:


> I sold a book in France! It's the most excited I've ever been to make 35% of 2.68 euros.


I think I might have given a single book away to somebody in France. I've never actually sold anything there. I think a sale in .es or .it would give me a heart attack.


----------



## nigel p bird

Nice to see a list of congratulations.

I'm most amazed by the 'sold a book in France'.  I've yet to be there.  A great achievement, I reckon.


----------



## Seanathin23

I'm dancing for Joy at how well my promo is going, well see if I need to get a ladder so I can sing from the roof come tomorrow. I'll keep ya'll up dated provided the wi-fi reaches that far.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

I have submitted my book to a number of book-bloggers, and tonight the first review is available:

http://www.shetreadssoftly.blogspot.com/2012/03/tritium-gambit.html

I'm pretty happy!


----------



## John Daulton

ErikHyrkas said:


> I have submitted my book to a number of book-bloggers, and tonight the first review is available:
> 
> http://www.shetreadssoftly.blogspot.com/2012/03/tritium-gambit.html
> 
> I'm pretty happy!


Just went and read that review. Laughed out loud, as in actually, at some of the quotes. Very clever. (Tried to reply to the review on the blog, but, shocker, Blogger rejected two tries at commenting, so, bleh. Still, nice review. I wish you the best of luck with it. Seems like you have a voice and wit that could pay off in a series.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

John Daulton said:


> Just went and read that review. Laughed out loud, as in actually, at some of the quotes. Very clever. (Tried to reply to the review on the blog, but, shocker, Blogger rejected two tries at commenting, so, bleh. Still, nice review. I wish you the best of luck with it. Seems like you have a voice and wit that could pay off in a series.


Thanks!


----------



## Ian Fraser

Finished writing another book. Took me 50+ days to get a good 220 pages done. 
Currently on the second editing pass - before I hand it over to my 'real' line editor. 
Thereafter, it'll probably go to my literary agent for consideration and potential pitching. 
Also two-thirds through final edits of a huge book I wrote last year. 
Will see whether trad wants it, otherwise a Kindle-we-will-go...


----------



## nigel p bird

Reading this at one of my favourite blogs by one of my favourite publishers. How good can it get?

http://dosomedamage.blogspot.com/2012/03/why-i-decided-to-publish-you-dirty-rat.html


----------



## JRainey

Ian Fraser said:


> Finished writing another book. Took me 50+ days to get a good 220 pages done.
> Currently on the second editing pass - before I hand it over to my 'real' line editor.
> Thereafter, it'll probably go to my literary agent for consideration and potential pitching.
> Also two-thirds through final edits of a huge book I wrote last year.
> Will see whether trad wants it, otherwise a Kindle-we-will-go...


Congrats, Ian, and good luck with the rest of the project! 



nigel p bird said:


> Reading this at one of my favourite blogs by one of my favourite publishers. How good can it get?
> 
> http://dosomedamage.blogspot.com/2012/03/why-i-decided-to-publish-you-dirty-rat.html


Wow! Some fantastic praise there! Congratulations!


----------



## Seanathin23

My free weekend while netting me a bad review, has already made March my best month since I started publishing.


----------



## nigel p bird

which goes to show that a bad review has a silver lining.  good for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This may be a silly one, but I'm ridiculously pleased. I got an actual paid sale from FR. I'm even more pleased that it was in the beginning of the month so I have a lot of days to smile at it.


----------



## nigel p bird

Many thanks to all who supported.

Dirty Old Town is now in the last 8 of the Best Crime E-books tournament over at Spinetingler. http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2012/03/06/tournament-of-2011-crime-fiction-ebooks-elite-8/

If you feel like voting again, I'd be most grateful.

Can't believe it, but I'm thrilled.


----------



## Hans Cummings

My print sales are actually keeping up with my Kindle sales and I've been getting a lot of 5-star reviews (a lot is relative--6/. I keep playing this clip over and over: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mm_8qi6y2iE&feature=related


----------



## Jedidiah

I finally did something with my book! I am really excited to have it out there so people can read it. Funny thing...I was more giddy about the people who I don't know that downloaded my book for free on a promo then my friends and family buying it.


----------



## Seanathin23

I finished the first draft of my 4th book yesterday.


----------



## Taft Sinjin

I had my very first sale a couple of days ago.  I haven't had a chance to celebrate on the board yet because I've been busy with my upcoming series, but, *does a happy dance*  

Woohoo!  I did, however, have a celebratory donut... or six.

I'd have another one but they're gone.


----------



## Hugh Howey

I just added up my monthly totals, and it looks like I'll have my 100,000th sale this weekend.


----------



## Lori Green

Woo-hoo Hugh! That's amazing.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Hugh Howey said:


> I just added up my monthly totals, and it looks like I'll have my 100,000th sale this weekend.


Wow. You are on fire, dude. I'll be able to tell my kids, "yeah, I remember when that guy used to talk to us on KindleBoards."


----------



## Jonathan Winn

My reason to celebrate?  I'm actually lucky enough to have a list!

Joined Kindleboards

Very first book went on sale on Amazon

Book link was ReTweeted to over 200,000 on Twitter

SOLD COPIES.  Not A copy, but COPIES.

So, I have a lot to celebrate today.

Can I have a Go Me?


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Jonathan Winn said:


> My reason to celebrate? I'm actually lucky enough to have a list!
> 
> Joined Kindleboards
> 
> Very first book went on sale on Amazon
> 
> Book link was ReTweeted to over 200,000 on Twitter
> 
> SOLD COPIES. Not A copy, but COPIES.
> 
> So, I have a lot to celebrate today.
> 
> Can I have a Go Me?


Go you!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Ha! Thank you!  Feeling pretty good right now. And actually enjoying marketing the book!  Nuts, isn't it?


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Feeling happy that *Wysard* hit #4 in Epic Fantasy today during my ongoing giveaway, and #72 in Fiction. Everything slides, but it's been wonderful so far. 

CK


----------



## R. M. Reed

The first winner of my Goodreads giveaway just posted a five star review. I wish I could get her to put it on Amazon.


----------



## George Berger

One of my short stories is #1, baby!

...for lesbian fiction published on Amazon in the last 30 days, by popularity.

Don't worry, I definitely won't let it go to my head.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

George Berger said:


> One of my short stories is #1, baby!
> 
> ...for lesbian fiction published on Amazon in the last 30 days, by popularity.
> 
> Don't worry, I definitely won't let it go to my head.


Congrats George! You'll always have this day. Did you not try to warn off customers this time? I've seen warnings on at least one of your titles telling customers they'd be sorry if they purchased the book. 

You make me laugh, and I can't tell if that's your goal. You should really join the other Minnesota KBers when we meet.


----------



## John Daulton

Well, today marks the 2 month anniversary since releasing my novel. It appears I will hit the 6,000th copy sold today (unless something horrible happens ... knocking on wood ...). If I'd had any idea it was going to go like this, I would have done this soooo much sooner. I have no idea how long this sort of thing lasts, and expect every day that the bottom is going to fall out. I've been too terrified to say anything for fear of cursing it or being told to "piss-off braggart". But, well, everyone is so nice here... So, there it is.


----------



## George Berger

ErikHyrkas said:


> Congrats George! You'll always have this day. Did you not try to warn off customers this time? I've seen warnings on at least one of your titles telling customers they'd be sorry if they purchased the book.


No, that's the most amazing part - it's the book I explicitly warn people they won't like. Go figure!



> You make me laugh, and I can't tell if that's your goal.


That's pretty much my goal, yeah. Reports that I've caused someone to spray a beverage out their nose are more valuable to me - and more frequent - than book sales.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

John Daulton said:


> Well, today marks the 2 month anniversary since releasing my novel. It appears I will hit the 6,000th copy sold today (unless something horrible happens ... knocking on wood ...). If I'd had any idea it was going to go like this, I would have done this soooo much sooner. I have no idea how long this sort of thing lasts, and expect every day that the bottom is going to fall out. I've been too terrified to say anything for fear of cursing it or being told to "p*ss-off braggart". But, well, everyone is so nice here... So, there it is.


Wow! 6,000 copies. My book isn't quite at its two month birthday, but I'll be lucky to cross 300 sales.

Nice job!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

I got another Five Star Review!!!!!!!!!    And sold a few more copies.


----------



## nigel p bird

http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2012/03/08/tournament-of-2011-crime-fiction-ebooks-%e2%80%93-final-four/comment-page-1/#comment-222606

http://www.spinetinglermag.com/2012/03/08/tournament-of-2011-crime-fiction-ebooks-%e2%80%93-final-four/comment-page-1/#comment-222606 is in the final 4 of the Favourite Crime E-book. Yippee and then some.

Thanks if you're one of those who has voted through the rounds to keep me there.

And please sir, can I have some more?


----------



## George Berger

Apparently _Unmarketable Dross, Vol. VI_ has picked up a fourth review on Amazon, and five stars, at that.

I'm skeptical about the actual usefulness of reviews, to be honest, but this is the first time I've ever had more than three reviews on anything, and it's kind of neat.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Kind of neat? No, that's VERY neat.  Congratulations.


----------



## Jedidiah

> I'm skeptical about the actual usefulness of reviews, to be honest, but this is the first time I've ever had more than three reviews on anything, and it's kind of neat.


I would say that is a wonderful thing! And I would put the usefulness of reviews right up there past paid advertising. I have read a great many books, more so than my bookshelf can hold unfortunately, and there are two reasons why I buy a book. 
One: A friend that I know has similar likes as myself when it comes to books and tells me about one that he loved. 
Two: I see a book cover that looks BOSS, or draws my gaze, and I read the insert _and _ if I am buying it online, which I do now for all my bookds, I read the REVIEWS.

Now obviously you can't please everyone. You can look up a great book by a famous author who has sold millions of copies and you WILL find several bad reviews. A good review can be amazing. If it is detailed without giving away too much it can make or break the sale I think. Of course this is just my humble opinion, but it has been my personal experience.


----------



## RuthCardello

First, I love to read this thread and share in everyone's good news.  Especially on tough days when I try to fit everything in -- I come here and it always makes me smile.

My news is compilation of all of my sales from when I put my second book up at the end of August until end of February -- I broke the $100,000 benchmark.  I still can't  believe I did it in six months.  It's enough to allow me to give notice in at my job at the end of the school year and take a real shot at this full-time.  Scary, but isn't everything that is worth trying for?


----------



## Doug DePew

I have a reason to celebrate. 

My book "SAT & BAF!" won second place in the Reader Views Literary Awards this week!!! It won in the History/Science category. I haven't quit smiling since I got the results. 

Yay!


----------



## plalvarez5

I'm celebrating the fact that I now have 9 5-star reviews and 1 4-star review for my novel Dragon Fire. And I only know 2 of those 9 people. 

I'm just thrilled that someone actually liked the book. Even more so by what people have said in those reviews.

http://amzn.to/xhBAD6


----------



## Hugh Howey

I'm pretty sure this is the weekend that I cross the 100,000 sales threshold.


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Hugh Howey said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the weekend that I cross the 100,000 sales threshold.


Congrats Hugh!

In related news, I'm pretty sure this is the weekend I cross 100,000 refreshes on the KDP reports web page.


----------



## 41419

Hugh Howey said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the weekend that I cross the 100,000 sales threshold.


Woop! Well done Hugh!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Okay, in only the fourth day of release for my very first book so nowhere near the numbers of some of you, BUT, at a point where I was feeling pretty low over having NO activity at all, I did sell a book to someone in South Africa today.  (He wrote me via the FB Page and told me how excited he was to start reading the book)

So THAT is my Reason to Celebrate!


----------



## ErikHyrkas

Jonathan Winn said:


> Okay, in only the fourth day of release for my very first book so nowhere near the numbers of some of you, BUT, at a point where I was feeling pretty low over having NO activity at all, I did sell a book to someone in South Africa today. (He wrote me via the FB Page and told me how excited he was to start reading the book)
> 
> So THAT is my Reason to Celebrate!


Keep at it!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

ErikHyrkas said:


> Keep at it!


I will!  Thank you. I keep reminding myself that two, three, four months from now these low sales numbers will be a memory (he says with relentless optimism).


----------



## pavb2

I put 2 short stories up just to test the water as a relative newcomer I realised they were probably too short in length and I needed to add more work and maybe produce an anthology also I hadn't done any marketing.

I didn't tell family or friends I had published on Amazon as I wanted objective and honest opinions.

So after free promotions my stories were gradually falling off the graph but no problem I had a major re think kept positive and will publish another story this week.

So imagine my delight when I received not only my first but a fantastic review today for *'Render Unto Caesar' * I couldn't have asked for better and if I were to quantify it I'd say it means more to me than say 500 sales.


----------



## jennybizz

I am drinking some good old Louisiana strawberry beer and celebrating that I just published my fourth book for Kindle! Woot!


----------



## Jedidiah

52 downloads in three days from people I DONT know! Hope they like it and write a review!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Jedidiah said:


> 52 downloads in three days from people I DONT know! Hope they like it and write a review!!


Yes! That's wonderful, Jedidiah. Congratulations. And, yes, reviews please!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

My reason to celebrate today is I got my very first offer for a review on a blog as well as being their Featured Author!!!!!!!!  And to sweeten this already delicious pot (yeah, I'm hungry right now), the Feature will run on my birthday which is also the first day of my first Free Book promotion!  How cool is that?  

Now let's sell some books! 

(Apologies for abusing those exclamation points. Shall endeavor to do better in the future! ... Whoops)


----------



## cheriereich

I had my best birthday (30) ever on Thursday. My space opera _Defying_ _Gravity_ was free that day and reached #2 in Science Fiction and #129 Overall (both free categories) and has sold better since then than I ever could have imagined. So it's definitely been a great few days.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

cheriereich said:


> I had my best birthday (30) ever on Thursday. My space opera _Defying_ _Gravity_ was free that day and reached #2 in Science Fiction and #129 Overall (both free categories) and has sold better since then than I ever could have imagined. So it's definitely been a great few days.


Looks like now is a great time to be having a birthday! Happy belated and congrats on the strong sales.


----------



## nigel p bird

http://www.mustreadmysteries.com/2012/03/must-read-monday-favorite-99-cent.html?showComment=1331492854125#c6649532412937812739

Must Read Mysteries - yay!


----------



## nigel p bird

http://www.mustreadmysteries.com/2012/03/must-read-monday-favorite-99-cent.html?showComment=1331492854125#c6649532412937812739

Must Read Mysteries - yay!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Two weeks ago, I sent in the paperback of Times of Trouble to Instapundit's website and it's on his site, listed as "In the Mail." I was wondering if it would get listed 

http://pjmedia.com/instapundit/


----------



## nigel p bird

Effort does pay off, Cliff. Well done.

Today Dirty Old Town (and other stories) http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Town-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004LROUDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331662092&sr=8-1 sold its 1500th copy. Yippee.

And my eldest (8 year-old) daughter got herself a cracking school report. Tonight we're off to see her singing in a choir.

Lovely.


----------



## Cliff Ball

nigel p bird said:


> Effort does pay off, Cliff. Well done.
> 
> Today Dirty Old Town (and other stories) http://www.amazon.com/Dirty-Town-Other-Stories-ebook/dp/B004LROUDG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1331662092&sr=8-1 sold its 1500th copy. Yippee.
> 
> And my eldest (8 year-old) daughter got herself a cracking school report. Tonight we're off to see her singing in a choir.
> 
> Lovely.


Thanks, but if I'm going to put in this much effort, I'd really like to see it really pay off with lots of sales 

Congrats to you for selling 1500 copies.


----------



## Guest

Today was my fifth release, the release of Crystal Shade: Episodes #2, right on schedule. Soon I won't have enough space in my signature.


----------



## Kindle Erotica

Our blog just guaranteed our first giveaway!  So excited!  More details to follow soon


----------



## KathyLynnHarris

My novel Blue Straggler is an Amazon bestseller in comic fiction! woohoo.


----------



## Luckymoose

I am fairly excited to have finally pushed the button to publish one of my novellas.


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

Just published the final three novellas (until fall) for the dragon series. I now have a second page on KDP bookshelf. It feels weird but good.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

For the first time ever, someone is reading my book and Tweeting me how much he's enjoying it.  I don't think he realizes what a big deal this is for me!  Makes everything just that much better.


----------



## Jedidiah

Just had a stranger tell me on Facebook that they read my book and loved it, couldn't put it down! That made my day!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Jedidiah said:


> Just had a stranger tell me on Facebook that they read my book and loved it, couldn't put it down! That made my day!


Congratulations!!!!!! Best feeling in the world, isn't it?


----------



## TexasGirl

Just sold 200 paperbacks of one of my books to a nonprofit, and they plan to order 600 more this year for their events.

WHOOP!!!!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

It's the first day of my Free Book Promo and people are actually downloading the book!!!!!!!!  I can't believe how exciting it is!  So, between all these potential new readers AND my first interview for the book hitting online AND today being my birthday, I have A LOT to celebrate today!

(notice the excessive use of exclamation points ... THAT'S how excited I am!!!!)


----------



## theaatkinson

Tahiti is featured on Kindle Fire Department today and that's exciting for me.

http://fireapps.blogspot.ca/


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

My novel ADAM'S TEMPTATION has been nominated for Best Contemporary Romance of 2011 by The Romance Reviews. What an honor!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

My first Free Book promo has landed me at #20 on the Kindle > Kindle ebooks > Fiction > Literary Fiction list!!!!!!!  I'm also #887 on the Bestseller List AND people are actually taking advantage of the promo!

That is a FANTASTIC reason to celebrate today!!!!


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Reason(s) to Celebrate today:

My chili cheese dog birthday dinner was too many kinds of delicious to count
I've had more people take advantage of my KDP Free Book promo than I expected
I'm still strong at #20 on the Kindle eBooks Literary Fiction list
and I'm now #666 on the Bestseller List ... which is kind of hilarious for a Horror genre novel


----------



## Jedidiah

Reasons to Celebrate today: 

1. My book finally sold over 100 copies since I published it 3 weeks ago. Happy day...next milestone, 1000 copies. 

2. Actually had a stranger read my book and tell me how much they liked it. That was awesome! 

3. Lost 4 lbs this week! Trying to get ready for wake boarding...


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Jedidiah said:


> Reasons to Celebrate today:
> 
> 1. My book finally sold over 100 copies since I published it 3 weeks ago. Happy day...next milestone, 1000 copies.
> 
> 2. Actually had a stranger read my book and tell me how much they liked it. That was awesome!
> 
> 3. Lost 4 lbs this week! Trying to get ready for wake boarding...


Wow! Congratulations, Jedidiah.  Now on to that next milestone!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff Ball

Got a 4 star review for my latest novel, Times of Trouble, which has been posted on Amazon:

http://latawniakreviews.blogspot.com/2012/03/times-of-trouble-by-cliff-ball.html

I've also sold 160 in the month and a half it's been available, more than any other first months for my other novels, and I'm also now selling better on B&N than Amazon (Amazon sales for me seem to have hit a wall).


----------



## balaspa

Just this past week I finished the first draft of a new novel - my first straight-up detective novel, too.  I already have on publisher expressing interest, but I have to do a rewrite and edits first.  That's the tortuous part of writing, for me.


----------



## M T McGuire

My second book should be out next week.
My first has just been shortlisted for the teen category of the Wishing Shelf Independent Book Awards, 2011 and I'm just a tad gobsmacked.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## Edward W. Robertson

I had a hit on my blog from Random House!

...on a search for "worst sentence ever."


----------



## Guest

Reason to celebrate on this week;

1, Revised, beautiful website with CStore, my new online store.

2, My free, Torrent Exclusive introductory release, Crystal Shade: Sapphire Edition has reached 1Gb Download traffic within four days (And this is only what I see via my two trackers, and which was downloaded from my computer. It does not contain the true download traffic which was via the other seeds, so this number is definitely higher.). So I guess I've found my promo alternative (Especially as I already had some sales because of this. And I can do this for unlimited days and I don't have to go exclusive either.).


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I sold over 100 copies of my short story "The Shelter" in one week.  I launched the first episode in my science fiction series "After The Darkness" and already made one sale. I also earned enough money to receive my first royalty payment in June. Woot! Happy dance!


----------



## glennlangohr

I have a radio interview booked for Easter Sunday on KHSU NPR at 3 pm pacific about how I transfromed my life during a 10 year prison stretch on drug charges by writing novels!


----------



## cshenold

My re-release of Privy to Murder sold 60 during March and got several five star reviews. Today, it's a free download on Amazon and is in the top twenty for Female Sleuths. Last day free.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

_*Bending The Boyne * _ is a finalist in the ForeWord Book Of The Year Awards (2011, historical fiction). The awards will be announced at the ALA -- American Library Association -- annual conference in June. In 2011 this novel of ancient Ireland won the historical fiction award, Next Generation Indie Awards.

_*Bending The Boyne * _ is a launch title from Seriously Good Books, an imprint for quality historical fiction. Another launch title, *Eromenos,* has also received recoognition.

For more updates, please see the FBook pages for each title.


----------



## Jedidiah

Another great review and 10 copies sold this month already!


----------



## Marie S

I'm on a one week book tour with my novel FROZEN IN TIME (Blood of the Gods Trilogy, Book 1)

http://bewitchingbooktours.blogspot.co.uk/2012/04/now-on-tour-frozen-in-time.html?spref=fb


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My book is in PRINT! http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/061562331X


----------



## Michael Kingswood

I heard from Writers of the Future yesterday.  My 1st quarter entry got an Honorable Mention.    It's not a win, but it's a nice compliment all the same.

Now to see if any of the other short fiction markets likes it...


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Enchanted Heart is now in paperback!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/061562331X


----------



## AmberC

My husband graduates from college tomorrow! Woot woot!


----------



## Michael Kingswood

Sweetapple said:


> My husband graduates from college tomorrow! Woot woot!


Sweet.  Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## Guest

Just received the first monthly PayPal transfer for my Online Store sales.  It's already better than Amazon sales, especially as my Online Store was opened weeks ago and I already see money from it... something what I can't tell about Amazon in the last five month as I haven't seen a single cheque from them, regardless I also had sales there. So CStore Online vs. Amazon 1:0 (And my tiny store is also prettier, so 2:0.  ).


----------



## kcmay

April was a big milestone month for me. Since starting my "indie" journey in July 2010, I've sold just over 100,000 books!


----------



## Routhwick

Just this minute, Sesta 1 of _Lucky Guess_ has passed the 10,000-word mark. Four chapters down, two to go (plus three promotional flyers across Waterbury) this week!


----------



## balaspa

I'm still alive.  I guess that's as good a reason as any.  As far as my writing career...ugh...  Sometimes it frustrates me so much I want to punch a wall.


----------



## Kay Bratt

Six juniors from the local high school chose me to do a documentary on for their final project. We recorded everything yesterday. It was an honor that they thought me inspiring enough to choose for their year end project.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Yay! It's the lusty month of May!!  Enjoy this youtube video from the classic movie "Camelot."

Miriam Minger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg4YrOlAkds


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Miriam Minger said:


> Yay! It's the lusty month of May!!  Enjoy this youtube video from the classic movie "Camelot."
> 
> Miriam Minger
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg4YrOlAkds


Thanks Miriam  --

The ancient May Day = *Bealtaine*, the crossquarter betweeen solar spring equinox and summer solstice. So grab someone and have at it in the Rites Of Spring ...


----------



## Cliff Ball

This is kind of a weird stat: For my newest novel, Times of Trouble, I've had the exact same # of sales on Kindle and Nook since I published it in February, 73 a piece.


----------



## George Berger

My second novel is



> #149 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #10 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


...right now, during it's first free day since January.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

My reason to celebrate?  I'm almost done with my big cross country move -- yippee!!! -- AND my KDP Free Book Promo is goin' like gangbusters!  First day and already I've more than doubled the FreeLoad numbers from my first Promo in March!  *happy dance*


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West

May 2012... first month my BBoS was gone on day 1  Virtual sloe gin fizzes on me tonight (they taste like pixie sticks)


----------



## lea_owens

Congratulations on everyone else's 'reasons to celebrate' - it's quite cheering reading them.

I'm just finishing a 3 day KDP free promotion with Horses Of The Sun (The Outback Riders) and, even without me working at getting it noticed, it actually 'took off' this time and made it as low (high?) as #41 free overall with a few #1 rankings and a #5 ranking in Children's eBooks (free). About 8,000 downloaded and book #2 in the series (Horses Of The Light (The Outback Riders) which was released the same day as the promotion started) picked up some sales - I could possibly buy a nice bottle of wine and a snack with the profits in the last few days (not putting a deposit on a car, house or farm yet). So I'm happy.


----------



## mwhetzel

It is a marathon and not a sprint!

I'm thrilled sales are climbing!

Month 1 - 22 copies

Month 2 - 99 copies

Month 3 - 146 copies

Not the big numbers everyone else is talking about, but I'm still happy anyways!


----------



## Ian Fraser

My reason to celebrate: wrote a 1200 page book last year. Have cut it into three books, and I'm just two last chapters away from having the entire saga edited - before throwing it toward Agent and putting it up on Kindle.
It'll be called _Arabella Abides_, available in three volumes - or one super-gigantic long read.


----------



## Jedidiah

> It is a marathon and not a sprint!
> 
> I'm thrilled sales are climbing!
> 
> Month 1 - 22 copies
> 
> Month 2 - 99 copies
> 
> Month 3 - 146 copies
> 
> Not the big numbers everyone else is talking about, but I'm still happy anyways!


Thats friggin awesome! Better numbers than me but I am still happy with my 250 sales in just under three months.


----------



## Septemberlynngray

I did my first interview this week. I was so excited when it went live.


----------



## William Meikle

The limited edition hardcover (100 signed copies) of my new book NIGHT OF THE WENDIGO was sold out in 24 hours, 2 months before publication. A big thank you to my publisher for this one, DARKFUSE.

http://www.darkfuse.com/night-of-the-wendigo-by-william-meikle.html


----------



## Joseph Rhea

I tried a January Select 2-day promotion that went really well (11K giveaways) and then I made more $ in the following week than the previous two years combined!
In March I tried another 2-day promotion but the magic was gone (only 500 giveaways and no real boost in sales).
Tried one more time yesterday and below are the results after just 24 hours. Only 18 away from being in the top 100!

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #118 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > High Tech
#1 in Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction > Adventure
#1 in Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Science Fiction


----------



## Miriam Minger

Congrats, Joseph...and very cool title.

Me?  Celebrating that it's Friday, of course.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## theaatkinson

Septemberlynngray said:


> I did my first interview this week. I was so excited when it went live.


You should be...it's always cool to see those things. I'm not good at interviews myself, so I love reading others. do you have a link?

My celebration moment came from a review i got today for my Amazon short story: God in the Machine. it begins, "I downloaded this as part of a free promotion. I have never spoken with Thea Atkinson but O.M.G. I so want to. Seriously, I'm like all fan girl crushed out on her now. I might have to stalk. This short story is so good, creepy, beautiful, and epic there aren't even words."

I mean...how cool is that? totally unfounded praise, but cool indeed.


----------



## Hugh Howey

I got an e-mail from Ridley Scott.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Hugh Howey said:


> I got an e-mail from Ridley Scott.


Too freakin' much. That's the coolest thing I've heard all day. Congrats, Hugh!


----------



## 56139

Hugh Howey said:


> I got an e-mail from Ridley Scott.


OMGah! That is too cool...

I have a big one, but I can't announce it until Monday...


----------



## Larissa

I spent an entire day editing Angel Diaries Volume One. Major accomplishment for me since I have shiny ball syndrome.

Graduated college with my masters (in teaching). Woo hoo!

And I got my first UK sale!


----------



## George Berger

If my math is right (which it may not, as I was an English major, y'know...) I sold my 150th Kindle title (sans freebies and returns) yesterday. That's not for the month of May, or for a single title; that's between nine titles and over twenty-one months.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Well, "Sami" made #2 in US free SciFi Adventure.

I'm mighty proud, too. Last time that happened during a free promo it was because I was picked up by POI and ENT. Not this time. Just sheer word-of-mouth. Also pleased to see so many Kindleboarders in the top 40.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Hugh Howey said:


> I got an e-mail from Ridley Scott.


Wow. Very cool.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Larissa said:


> I spent an entire day editing Angel Diaries Volume One. Major accomplishment for me since I have shiny ball syndrome.
> 
> Graduated college with my masters (in teaching). Woo hoo!
> 
> And I got my first UK sale!


Those are all awesome accomplishments.


----------



## Lisa Grace

I got a call from Nathan (my movie producer) earlier today. He was in the airport in New York. Just closed some big deal that will help with the movie and my book deal. Exciting stuff.


----------



## PaulOBrien

Just made the window!


----------



## H. S. St. Ours

Larissa said:


> Graduated college with my masters (in teaching). Woo hoo!


Congrats! What a great accomplishment!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

I haven't been in this thread in ages, but I reached some fun milestones recently. Earlier this month, I hit 3,000 sales on my novel in 9 months. And I hit 50 Amazon reviews (44 US + 9 UK) and 50 Goodreads reviews (+114 ratings). Humble numbers, but I'm stoked nonetheless.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've been really fortunate to have a couple of good reviews for my latest, Deadly Accusations, to come in recently. But the one that surprised me most (honestly, I didn't think they would ever notice me) came from Canada's national trade magazine, Quill & Quire, which is read by librarians and booksellers. It's my best review ever! http://www.quillandquire.com/reviews/review.cfm?review_id=7607

Debra


----------



## Jedidiah

May has been my best month yet for sales.


----------



## Pamela

Hugh Howey said:


> I got an e-mail from Ridley Scott.


Talk about cool understatement!
_________________________________________

I'm celebrating The Necromancer - Kindle top 100 paid in Occult, Horror, Romantic Suspence categories


----------



## eBooksHabit

32,000 free loads in 2.75 days of being free.


----------



## AmberC

I was able to give some poetry away today. I'm tossing confetti in excitement.


----------



## Vlloyd

I'm celebrating because I have finally signed up to be on the Kindle boards. I have been reading for some time, but figured hiding in the shadows is not a great place to be. I am excited to meet with other writers!!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I received a new 5 star review from James Anderson, for my novel, Out of Time

Compelling Time Travel Saga May 21, 2012
By James A. Anderson
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
This is a wonderful time travel novella.

You get to go back to some famous events in American and world history: The Wounded Knee Massacre, Sinking of the Titanic, JFK's assassination, and more with some highly original and unique alternative timelines.

This is well written and compelling, page-turning stuff. Ball poses some interesting thoughts about how government could mess up the world if it ever got its hands on such a time device. It's fun to read about it, but let's just hope it never happens.

I thoroughly enjoyed this story, just disappointed it ended too soon.

James A. Anderson, Author
London, Ontario Canada


----------



## eBooksHabit

Currently #1 Movers & Shakers in the Kindle Store.


----------



## Amanda Brice

Hit #15 in Teen Bestsellers on Barnes & Noble this weekend. One book got as high as #113 overall on BN and the other was #114.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Let's see, I updated my book's Amazon page and am VERY pleased with how well it came out AND I've sold some books.  And with as frustrating as life is right now, I'm just gonna roll with that and be happy.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Hey!  Just got a notice that my first royalty check is on the way.  Yippee!!  Yahoo!!!  Woo-hoo-hot-diggity-dang and a bag of chips!!!  (Do people still say that?)


----------



## George Berger

Sorted by popularity, I have the second-most-popular literary fiction ebook on Amazon.co.uk about a goat!

Sorted by popularity, I have the thirteenth-most-popular literary fiction ebook on Amazon.com about a goat!



Spoiler



Regrettably, that's out of twelve and fourteen titles, respectively... but lemme tell ya, that _fourteenth_ book on the .com is by someone who's almost a somebody. Seriously!


----------



## Jena H

So far my best reason to celebrate is that I sold a book in Denmark this month. Yay, me!  Last month I sold more copies of ONE book in the UK than I sold of all three books in the US. What's _that _about? (Unfortunately, the other two books had no sales in the UK.)

But... it's all good.


----------



## Jedidiah

Over 120 books sold just this month! What a great month!


----------



## George Berger

I've now not sold a book anywhere for seven straight days. If that's not made of awesome, I don't know what is.


----------



## R M Rowan

George Berger said:


> I've now not sold a book anywhere for seven straight days. If that's not made of awesome, I don't know what is.


FYI: I read the preview for 'Without a Spark' and LOVED it. It's on my TBR list as soon as I get this lousy editing done.


----------



## phil1861

When I published They Met at Shiloh I only had one goal in mind for it: pay for the 2nd book. As things got started, slowly, I wondered if I would ever sell enough to cover the cost of editing, cover design, promotional materials. Then the advent of KDP Select!

First goal is now accomplished, after 3 months of sales and two free promotions! Book #2 is now in the bank. 

Second goal, was to have 1K in paid sales. As of this moment, 1100. 

I'm celebrating now with a glass of brandy!


----------



## George Berger

R M Rowan said:


> FYI: I read the preview for 'Without a Spark' and LOVED it. It's on my TBR list as soon as I get this lousy editing done.


Woo-hoo. You found the one book of mine that's halfway readable.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Congratulations, Jedidiah!!!!!  That's wonderful news!


----------



## Tony Rabig

First paid sale in a couple of weeks today (anyone else having a dead month?), and have had several reviews since late April for my price-matched-to-free short story "The Point" (two 5-stars & two 3s).


----------



## Danielle Kazemi

I've been getting fan mail! Real, legitimate fan mail! Always dreamed of that. Now I have to get back to work and stop stalling on here.


----------



## Liz Davis

I have started editing my next novel. I'm also having my first book reading/signing at the only English bookstore in Vienna, on the 21st of June.


----------



## ElisabethGFoley

My new short story War Memorial cracked the top 100 in Amazon's Hot New Releases! Right now it's at #94 in Historical Fiction and #23 in Short Stories.


----------



## PaulOBrien

My first month and I've sold a couple hundred that I know of (I have other in shops that I haven't got a read out on yet), I also have gotten all 5 star reviews. I also got an email from my idol, Mick Foley asking me for a signed copy.

Everything is moving nicely.


----------



## vrabinec

The wife was in a good mood, so I got some nookie. (Hey, I'm not looking at a release until some time next year, so I gotta take what celebrations  I can get until then)


----------



## Guest

I just learned that I've become one of the favorite authors of a U.S. reader. It's heartwarming.


----------



## dalya

BBOS for June gone before I could even check for it.  HUZZAH!

And ... I haven't felt like quitting ... for several days now! (This used to be a daily occurrence)


----------



## Dave Dykema

Just finished a free promotion of WRONG NUMBER, and the UK Kindle owners have eaten it up again. It did well here too, but it really moved across the pond. I wonder why?


----------



## Jedidiah

My sales seemed to have spiked! Over 130 sales last month and already at 70 this week! If I thought that I may not break my neck I would actually try doing a back flip right now!


----------



## Becca Mills

When I uploaded my book in April, I had no idea whether or not it was salable. No idea at all. It's sold/borrowed about 240 and been downloaded for free about 18,700 times. And it's #45 on the Fantasy > Contemporary popularity list. That's encouraging!


----------



## KaraKing

I sold three books overnight! I made $ while I was sleeping!!!!!!!!!!  
I am also THRILLED I have sold over 30 copies of my book in it's firs ttwo weeks. This is is sooooo fun! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MegSilver

Grats, everybody  

*wiggle*

As of this morning, I have 3 titles in the top 70 of category.
Grateful does not even begin to cover it.


----------



## SJ_Parkinson

I woke up on the green side of the grass this morning. 

Every day that happens is a day for celebration.


----------



## glennlangohr

Congrats to everyone who shared their latest and greatest! I'm overflowing with excitement after selling 1,451 kindle copies in May! I'm also very happy to announce that 2 of my titles are now live in audio with ACX! Whoo hoo!


----------



## TexasGirl

Pixel of Ink contacted me to feature my book Baby Dust!

OMG!


----------



## Christine Murray

TexasGirl said:


> Pixel of Ink contacted me to feature my book Baby Dust!
> 
> OMG!


Wow, that's fantastic


----------



## Gio Pago

just released a new book after three years of hard work. Man UP

http://www.amazon.com/Man-Up-Recalibrate-Love-ebook/dp/B00883UOOI/

blurb:

How does a man love his woman? Why does he love the way that he does? What makes a man do the things that he does; think the way that he is?

A man's tale of how living in the shadow of a deadbeat dad affected his relationships with women, self-esteem as a man and avoiding fatherhood. Have you ever wondered why some men treat women the way that they do? It's not always the mother's fault. Get a deeper understanding of how one man becomes a promiscuous, relationship fearing and emasculated man. Can the love of a good woman save him?


----------



## Meb Bryant

Uploaded my new short story, Spelling V, to KDP SELECT. Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Jedidiah

> Pixel of Ink contacted me to feature my book Baby Dust!


That IS great!

I sold 100 copies this week! If this keeps up I will tripple my sales from last month!


----------



## TexasGirl

Jedidiah said:


> That IS great!
> 
> I sold 100 copies this week! If this keeps up I will tripple my sales from last month!


Those are very nice sales!!!!


----------



## Meb Bryant

TexasGirl said:


> Pixel of Ink contacted me to feature my book Baby Dust!
> 
> OMG!


Congrats, Texas Girl! Keep giving Texas a good name.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

Received my First Royalty Check!  I think I might have to frame it!


----------



## Christine Murray

alextaylorwolfe said:


> Received my First Royalty Check! I think I might have to frame it!


I photocopied mine and framed it. I was one seriously proud woman when my first cheque/check arrived. Mind you, I got the second one today and it still makes me want to dance like there's nobody watching.

It's a good thing I work from home


----------



## Jedidiah

Yep I just got my first Royalty check as well. Already framed it!  AND over 125 copies sold this week already!


----------



## kcochran

I hit 10K downloaded for my Amazon promotion (wish they were paid downloads!) and still have two days left of my three day promo.  Landed at #10 overall in Kindle Books and #1 on Mystery.


----------



## George Berger

After six months' enrollment, my second novel exits KDP Select at midnight tonight, Amazon time, after which time it'll finally become available to everyone who doesn't like paperbacks and/or the Kindle. It was a long, fun run with Select, but now it's time to see if the silly thing can find life beyond Amazon. Woo-hoo!


----------



## MackM

After months of refining my novel, I finally handed it over to my formatter! I can't believe I'm finally done. I was so happy when I sent it, I started tearing up (I know, I'm a silly girl). I can't even believe it. I didn't think I would ever finish.


----------



## Pamela

Just published Deadly Memories. It was so complicated, I took a break and wrote two other novels, then went back to this one. I adore the cover with the butterfly. So Happy it's done!

Pam

DEADLY MEMORIES


----------



## Holly A Hook

My first book, Tempest, just went free on Amazon and I'm hoping it helps to promote the whole series.  I can't wait to see where this goes.  Also, I'm excited that I'm working on three other projects right now as well.


----------



## Rebecca Burke

Kudos to everyone on this thread !

And now for my own cause for celebration: My novel When I Am Singing to You has just won FIRST PLACE for Best Young Adult eBook English/Spanish in the 2012 International Latino Book Awards.

The awards were held in NYC last week in conjunction w/ BEA, the huge US book convention. Dozens of awards to writers and publishers from across the US and from 14 countries in Latin America as well as Spain. And because of a mix-up, I wasn't there. 

But you have to laugh so you don't cry! 

If anyone has any good ideas about leveraging this nice award to sell more books, please share.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

A big congrats to all the first (and second) royalty checks, awards and finished books! That's great. I finished a revision today in hopes that I might be 'done'. Woot!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

For 11 years I have dearly loved my Chrysler Sebring convertible but for the last 2 years it has been limping along pathetically and I have been dreading having to replace it. The last thing I need right now is a car payment. But, thanks to the fabulous royalties from Dec/Jan/Feb today I paid CASH for this:










It's not new and it's not a Maserati (I never wanted one of those anyway) but it is in perfect condition and it is paid for 100% by book royalties. I am blissed.


----------



## Jedidiah

Sales continue to climb! Approaching 400 in just two weeks! *Grinning so much my face hurts!


----------



## Guest

Another satisfied customers. I'm really glad when they're happy with the result of my ebook formatting and conversion services.


----------



## Christine Murray

Kathleen Valentine said:


> . But, thanks to the fabulous royalties from Dec/Jan/Feb today I paid CASH for this:
> 
> It's not new and it's not a Maserati (I never wanted one of those anyway) but it is in perfect condition and it is paid for 100% by book royalties. I am blissed.


Congratulations! That is a beautiful car, I'm a bit jealous actually


----------



## kcochran

Congrats to everyone who has gotten their first check, finished their manuscript, had lots of sales!

Kathleen... just have to say - Awesome! I mean sure it's no "Kim-Kardashian-here's-your-birthday-present-Kanye-Lamborghini", but it sure is nice and shiny! And I bet you feel great driving it. And the best part? It is paid for and you purchased it with your royalties!!!!



Rebecca Burke said:


> If anyone has any good ideas about leveraging this nice award to sell more books, please share.


Rebecca... you mean besides being able to now say you are an award winning author? Yeah!!!!! I'd say you could change your cover art to say "2012 International Latino Book Award's Winner", then I would also contact any Latino websites and let them know, plus I would put out a PR notice on the Internet to announce that you have won the award, and put it on your website. Congrats!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

kcochran said:


> Kathleen... just have to say - Awesome! I mean sure it's no "Kim-Kardashian-here's-your-birthday-present-Kanye-Lamborghini", but it sure is nice and shiny! And I bet you feel great driving it. And the best part? It is paid for and you purchased it with your royalties!!!!


I am so tempted to go to Cafe Press and make a bumper sticker that says "Courtesy of The Crazy Old Lady in the Attic & Company."


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

In addition to celebrating that it's Friday ... I'm celebrating Vibrators and Orgasms. 

A new movie just came out and it's causing quite a buzz. HYSTERIA features some frustrated Victorian women. Anytime you see "women" and "hysteria" in the same sentence, it has to be about sex. When I blog about sex, I tend to be explicit, so consider yourself warned. Back in the 1880s a London physician, Dr. Joseph Mortimer Granville, invented the electric vibrator. Who knew? In Victorian England, it was okay for men to have orgasms, but women? Not so much.

In the 19th Century, scientists and doctors believed a woman's "affliction of the nervous system" stemmed from a disorder of the uterus, which they called "hysteria." So when people began to see upper-class women emerging from Dr. Granville's office flushed with excitement and joy, they started wondering what was going on in there. You can read more http://darkdeeds.susanfleet.com/blog/renzirants.php?entry_id=1339621938&title=hysteria-and-sex


----------



## writingundertheinfluence

Accidentally discovered 3 reviews at Amazon UK when I googled my name. Positive reviews! lol


----------



## wilsonharp

Published my first novel and had some very good feedback. No reviews yet, but some decent sales and a very happy day overall.


----------



## kcochran

Had a great first week of after free promo week, picking up sales and good reviews!


----------



## George Berger

Millions of people all over the world watched a guy cross Niagra Falls last night on a tightrope.

Know where he started from? Know where the American crowd watching the event was gathered?

Goat Island.

I'm not making this up.

The goat revolution is upon us. All hail our goat overlords.

Oh, I'm _also_ celebrating 'cause I sold a bunch of books and got accepted into Kindle Singles and a whole bunch of really, really awesome people helped me along the way.

But mostly, I'm celebrating the goat revolution.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Just got a review from a blogger that felt like a soul kiss.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Amazon listed The Emotion Thesaurus: A Writer's Guide To Character Expression in a email to people who have purchased writing related books and it over doubled my sales yesterday. Thank you Amazon. AND, through ED, it finally slid over to Amazon.ca, who put the book on sale! Hopefully that 28% off will boost sales in Canada.


----------



## bnapier

I'm apparently very unaware of what goes on regarding my Amazon pages. A friend of mine pointed out today that although the first book of my series has only 4 reviews, there are all 5 star reviews. Makes me all the more excited to get the 2nd book out by the end of the month.

See the kind reviews here: http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Theory-Cold-Compass-ebook/product-reviews/B006VUL3I6/ref=cm_cr_dp_qt_see_all_top?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## George Berger

I sold a book today, on Amazon.

No, no, wait, I know what you're thinking, but let me explain.

It's a copy of my fourth book, which is itself a sequel to my second.

It's the _first_ copy of this book that I've ever sold on Amazon.com. Seriously.

It only took *three-hundred and forty-six days* to happen.

Still, well worth celebrating, I think.


----------



## thesmallprint

Well, I finally finished editing on these two (assuming my new sig comes up at the bottom). The covers and chapter layout were highly influenced by feedback from forum members - thank you.

On the very remote chance anyone is tempted to buy one, please don't as they'll be free once the Select programme has been planned. I'll post on the day each is free if anyone's interested.

Back to work now on _For Your Sins_. 'Tis very true that there is no rest for the wicked!

Thanks again
Joe


----------



## Pamela

The Necromancer - Book of The Day

Ereader IQ - http://www.ereaderiq.com/

I'll let everyone know if there is a sales boost.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

Martuk ... The Holy got an AMAZING new review! :^)

"holy mother of sweet jesus ... my heartbeat is still not entirely back to its normal pace" - meganblogs

http://www.meganblogs.com/2012/06/martuk-the-holy/


----------



## Paul Clayton

Been let out of the gaol.


----------



## MackM

My first book went live yesterday. Yay! I can enjoy the accomplishment for a few days and then get back to work on the next one.


----------



## Jonathan Winn

MackM said:


> My first book went live yesterday. Yay!


Yay! Congratulations! That first one is always a thrill (not that the second isn't, or anything)


----------



## MackM

Jonathan Winn said:


> Yay! Congratulations! That first one is always a thrill (not that the second isn't, or anything)


Thank you. I thought my heart would pop out of my chest when I saw it on Amazon last night. So exciting.


----------



## dalya

Congratulations everyone else on your good "bumps" this week.

I just published my sixth book. A while back, I felt like quitting, but I always told myself I'd have to wait til I got to 6 books before I considered it.

Now I'm there, and I don't feel like quitting. Well, not today at least.


----------



## MackM

dalya said:


> I just published my sixth book. A while back, I felt like quitting, but I always told myself I'd have to wait til I got to 6 books before I considered it.
> 
> Now I'm there, and I don't feel like quitting. Well, not today at least.


Congrats! Glad you didn't quit.


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I sold my 25,000th book some time in the last week or two


----------



## KaraKing

Congrats to everyone! 

I am sooooo thrilled I got below 10,000!!! Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #8,281 Paid in Kindle Store.


----------



## Melisse

While my news isn't earth shaking, it is pretty exciting to me! My novella, Her Cyborg Awakes has made almost 1k in sales since Memorial Day--more than I've made all year or in 2011.


----------



## Carl Ashmore

A major Brazillian publishing house (they publish Marian Keyes/Lee Child etc) has made an offer for the rights to translate and sell 'The Time Hunters' as a print and ebook in Brazil 


Well done, Melisse, William and Mack.x


----------



## nigel p bird

My collection With Love And Squalor is top of the Short Stories chart in the US. It's also in the top 100 for all kindle downloads, which has made my day.

http://www.amazon.com/With-Love-And-Squalor-ebook/dp/B006AV1W96/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1340657342&sr=8-1&keywords=with+love+and+squalor

Thanks if you were one of those who helped.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Celebrating a successful freebee for Absolution, the first book in my New Orleans crime thriller series. On June 20-21 I had almost 16K downloads and hit #1 on the mystery, hardboiled, police procedural ranking, and #20 on the overall free category! Since then, sales have been brisk, so I'm psyched!


----------



## Jedidiah

1300+ copies sold last month! I'm so happy I did an Irish jig on my rooftop...and I'm not even Irish.


----------



## 31842

I sold more copies in three days than I did the first fourteen months I was published!


----------



## Herman

My latest book on recycling precious metals from e-waste has been lurking around #1 to #5 in the SMB category for weeks now (Amazon Germany). 
http://www.amazon.de/dp/B007R7STKM


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Jedidiah said:


> 1300+ copies sold last month! I'm so happy I did an Irish jig on my rooftop...and I'm not even Irish.


 

Speaking of oirish, I'll be one of around 30 authors featured at *IBAM* in Chicago this fall, the annual cultural event for Irish literature, music, and arts. See you there !


----------



## Jill James

I'm celebrating that I raised the price on book 2 in my series and started seeing sales after having none for forever.


----------



## KaryE

Scored a semi-finalist in Q1 of Writers of the Future. WOOT!  

And any typos for the rest of the evening are brought to you by Guinness.


----------



## George Berger

I _could_ be wrong, but I seem to have, exactly on the twenty-four-month anniversary of my entry into self-publishing, had my three-hundredth paid sale...

...between all nine books that _don't_ have a goat on the cover.


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Content deleted because I disagree with Vertical Scope's new terms of service.


----------



## Melisse

My current Kindle Select free book is Free--> Genre--> Sci-fi #6!


----------



## kcochran

I got my first review in the UK an it was a 5 Star!


----------



## Ansha Kotyk

I'm working with a great cover designer for my first MG release, and my short story that I coauthored (much fun) was just released in an anthology.
So I'm very excited to join the ranks of the self-pubbed.  Happy to meet you all!


----------



## Dave Dykema

kcochran said:


> I got my first review in the UK an it was a 5 Star!


Good for you. In the UK, one of my books has 11 reviews and the other has none. I'd love to pass a few of one to the other. I will admit that the one with the reviews has sold better than the other one.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Had a great month of sales in June, many thanks to new readers and fans.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

My second New Orleans suspense thriller, DIVA, is featured on Digital Book Today.

Check out the Book Buzz on the front page! I'm psyched!

http://digitalbooktoday.com/


----------



## R. M. Reed

I sold a Mama in Germany, my first sale outside of the US and UK!


----------



## 31842

For the first time ever, I sold more books than I gave away.  I gave away 87 copies of one short story.  And I sold 1300 copies of my titles, which also happens to be a record in my twenty months in this publishing thing.  WAHOO!


----------



## Routhwick

Today's my 26th birthday!


----------



## Nicole5102

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## SentientSurfer

My novella "Nine Ides" was just a reviewed on Sift Book Reviews after a year on the queue!

4.5 Stars. "A dark, twisted, and a unique paranormal read." 

Well worth the wait.


----------



## intinst

Author's don't have any reason to celebrate? This thread hasn't been posted in for over two weeks.


----------



## Guest

#1, Now today was a very intersting day, which also made me very happy, but also surprised me the most. The book which doesn't sell on Amazon at any price, be it $0.99 or $4.99, it has just breached the Top 2000 / 250 on Kobo, the place what I rarely check and don't advertise at all (Comparing to Amazon what I advertise the most) and where I sell my book, Crystal Shade for $8.88. The book is now the #1881 in overall fiction and #204 fantasy. Hopefully she will go beyond this rank, but I'm very happy now. 

So a high price / zero advertisement has achieved the great result on Kobo, what I couldn't achieve at all on Amazon at all with low price, hundred+ advertisement.

#2, I've finished the revision of Crystal Shade's beautiful website, so now it's more visitor friendly, and even prettier (Link is in my signature.).


----------



## ChristinaGarner

I launched my second novel today and it hit the Bestseller's list in my category. I've got a promo coming up on Book 1, so I hope to keep climbing...


----------



## ChrisWard

I sold six books yesterday, my best ever return for a single day.  Nothing by many standards, tons by mine.  That was on four different titles, mind.  Not so long back I split my massive novel into three parts and yesterday I put the middle section up for free.  By this morning it had scraped to 175 downloads in 36 hours (not bad considering it has no reviews and I did no promotion), and of course it worked exactly as I wanted because I had one borrow and one sale on part 1, plus two sales on the full book (for which I raised the price last week to $4.99), as well as a couple of short story sales.

Edit - just looked and seen I have another sale of the full book.  7 in one month is also a record.  Glory days ...


----------



## dalya

I raised some prices to $4.99. It seems to have reduced my sales, but I had a strange feeling ... not unlike my self-esteem going up or something. Who knows. Maybe for a few days I'll be a $5 author instead of a $3 author.


----------



## Patty Jansen

ZOMG! I have a story in the November issue of Analog! That has been a dream of mine for years.


----------



## BBGriffith

I'm out drinking tonight because the first actual bookstore agreed to carry my novel Blue Fall. Not only is it an actual bookstore, it is my favorite bookstore in the world, and one that is very indie friendly and popular here in Colorado: The Tattered Cover. It has three locations and they ordered 15 books on consignment from me, five for each location. I think it's a great show of faith, and extremely encouraging. 

Cheers!


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Patty Jansen said:


> ZOMG! I have a story in the November issue of Analog! That has been a dream of mine for years.


Congrats!

And Dalya, good for you. I'm flirting with that price point for book 2 in my series. Thinking I might do it during my free promo next week?? In any case, it's great you're giving it a shot. If we don't value our work, who else will?


----------



## theaatkinson

I'm speechless with humble shock to receive an email today that tells me Water Witch is the indie book of the day based on a reader nomination. Ahem. SQUEEE

http://indiebookoftheday.com/


----------



## Reb MacRath

Actually, as a new arrival here, I'm celebrating my discovery of Kindleboards.  And while I wish I'd found it before publishing any of my three ebooks so far, I'm grateful that I have found it months before the fourth!  I'm looking forward to joining my brothers and sisters in the ebook revolution--asking questions, swapping news.  One of the most encouraging discoveries I've made is that I'm not alone as a former trad-pubbed author whose career went belly up after a handful of books.  Thank God I kept on writing--and found the revolution.


----------



## Scott Daniel

Celebrating having several hours of uninterrupted writing/editing time!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

A new person commented on my blog not just that she's read my first romance several times but that she named her new son after the hero in the book.

My sales haven't dipped this summer the way they did the past two, and I have a new romance that will be ready to upload in September.


----------



## alextaylorwolfe

I received my first 'Fan eMail'.  Just to say thanks for writing the story and sharing because they enjoyed it so much.  YEAH!  I'm totally stoked over it!


----------



## lisalgreer

My story, Blood on Her Bonnet got featured as a cover and got a mention as a "favorite" in this Salon.com Books article.  And yes, it did give me a nice sales bump. Besides, I love Salon and was and still am thrilled!

http://www.salon.com/2012/09/01/amish_fiction_put_a_bonnet_on_it/


----------



## bnapier

A weird thing to place here, sure...but I received writing-related news last week that is AMAZING.  But I can't share it for a while.  Consider this my tension building....


----------



## Dave Dykema

I'm celebrating because I finished the first draft to PHOBIA, my sequel to STALKER, yesterday! While celebrating, my daughter and I shared a Hostess Strawberry Pie and I got her to try white milk again--something she's avoided for years (she'll do chocolate). And she thought it was good and asked for more! Double yay!


----------



## Rykymus

Just broke the 100,000 mark!  I'm ordering me a cake with the number 100,000 on it!


----------



## LarryWilmot

Do you think that: -

96 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Travel > Specialty Travel > Tourist Destinations & Museums,

Is worth organizing a party for

On another front, I found out recently that three of my photos are to be exhibited in the "Buddy Holly Center" Annual "Day of the Dead Exhibition" in October. I'm pretty happy about that. 

Cheers Larry.


----------



## 31842

Passed the 10,000 sales mark!  WOOOOO!


----------



## dalya

I said 2 swear words in different threads and have not yet been banned from the forum!


----------



## George Berger

I had my well-reviewed populist thriller as the KB BOTD, and haven't sold a _single_ copy anywhere in the eighteen days since.

Yeah, baby. I've still got the magic.


----------



## George Berger

Number one in *both* my categories, baby:



> Classement des meilleures ventes d'Amazon: n°1.631 dans la Boutique Kindle (Voir le Top 100 dans la Boutique Kindle)
> 
> n°1 dans Livres anglais et étrangers > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies
> n°1 dans Boutique Kindle > Ebooks Kindle > Ebooks en langues étrangères > Ebooks en anglais > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Fantasy > Anthologies


----------



## BTackitt

ACED 3 tests today!!


----------



## A.R. Williams

My flash fiction story "The Bone Game" is live on Every Day Fiction.


----------



## Missy B

People have gone out of their way to tell me how much they enjoyed my latest book. It's a great feeling. Seriously.


----------



## Sharebear

I sold a book in Italy!!!


----------



## Kristine McKinley

I just got a 5 star review! It's big news for me because the other two reviews were from family who had read my book. It came at a perfect moment when I was beginning to doubt myself. Now all I need is a "real" job so I can pay for an editor to make it even better.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I finished another novel! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Totally psyched that my latest Frank Renzi mystery is live and kickin! And it's already got one 5-star review.  If you want to check it out ... click the cover in my sig line. And if you do, I would be soooo grateful if you'd give it a "like" by clicking the thumbs up button. Oops, forgot to give ya the title!
NATALIE'S REVENGE!

Thanks!
Susan


----------



## Amyshojai

Doing the SNOOPY-DANCE-'O-JOY that my debut thriller LOST AND FOUND went LIVE this past Thursday, climbed to 8000 in "paid in kindle" by the 3rd day (fallen since then  ) and has already garnered 3 five-star reviews. WOOT!


----------



## ChrisRachael

I'm celebrating because I'm holding the proof copy of my very first print book. Publishing it through CreateSpace was a lot easier than I expected, and I'm really excited by the idea of getting 2 more books into print before X-Mas.

Right now, though, it's all I can do not to lick my book cover in order to mark this copy as MINE.

The book is the print version of SteamDrunks:
http://www.amazon.com/SteamDrunks-Steampunk-Cocktails-Mixed-Drinks/dp/1479250872/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1348442286&sr=8-16&keywords=chris+rachael+oseland


----------



## BRONZEAGE

*IBAM Chicago* Oct 12-14 2012, celebrating Irish music, arts, and books,
includes historical authors Colum McCann, Morgan Llwelyn, Mary Pat Kelly,

and J.S. Dunn.

http://ibamchicago.com/authors.html


----------



## Thomas Watson

First ever Spanish sale. I sold a copy of Olcott's Skies to someone in Spain.

I find myself pleasantly surprised by this.


----------



## Ian Fraser

Just finished first draft of a new book. 208 pages. 

Ahead lies the editing - but for now, the story's on the page at least.


----------



## Routhwick

I've just published--again.

After weeks of research, missed opportunities (New York's Schwarzman comes to mind), and a few lulls...I've returned Ernest Vincent Wright's _Gadsby: Champion of Youth_ to the Kindle Store. (Complete with a brand-new essay!)

In case you didn't know: Not a single "e" was used in the manuscript. [Georges Perec did something similar with _La disparition_ (_A Void_).]


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

My latest book, NATALIE'S REVENGE, #3 in my Frank Renzi mystery series, is the featured Book of the Week on Angie's Diary Magazine.

There's a nice review quote, a short sample of the book, and my  Music & Mayhem bio.

Hope you'll check it out here: http://angiesdiary.com/bookoftheweek-web/015-botwoctober042012.html

Cheers!


----------



## JohnsonJoshuaK

The Cerberus Rebellion is #1 Free for Historical Fantasy and#5 for Epic Fantasy without mentions from the bigger sites in the game. And I'm almost halfway done with the sequel! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrisWard

Free promo just took my book Tube Riders to No.1 in free sci-fi and No.2 in free fantasy.  Just extended it for a fourth and fifth day and while it's dropping off now it did just cross 4000 downloads this morning.  I got to No.76 overall.  I was hoping for a lot more but considering I didn't get picked up by PoI or ENT (got listed on Freebooksy and Kindle News and Tips) that's a solid effort.  Got to wait and see if I get any knock on sales yet, but I've already had a few sales of a related short story (my book is 624 pages long, I have no idea how people read so fast).

While I've done lots of promos on short stories this is the first one I've tried with a novel so I'm fairly happy.


----------



## 31842

I FINALLY cracked the Top 100 Fantasy books!  No subcategory!  Just Fantasy.  WOOOOO!


----------



## Lady TL Jennings

Where is that virtual pub? I need to celebrate! Right now!
All right... calm down... breath.
Can I please order some punch? ...Or do you have champagne? Oh, you do? Excellent! I will take a bottle and 
share it with whoever would like to have a glass. And strawberry at the side, thank you very much.

Today I got a new Facebook follower. And he had written on his Facebook page about my (_my!_) novella "Blackmail": 
"This is the best book I've ever read!"
And he had even taken a picture of his kindle.

...For me... 
This is Fantastic. It is sweet, and kind, and... and so incredible heart-warming. 
(Not to mention it acts like a creative ear slap. Now go write, woman!)

(And yes, yes, I know. There are thousands of writers out there who gets credit every day and nice reviews, movie deals or whatever. 
... But they are not me, and for me: This is huge! 
I am now going to be ridiculously happy for the rest of the day? week? or whenever it wears off. )

Thank you to all kind readers out there!
_
/ Lady T. L. Jennings_


----------



## Seanathin23

I'm ecstatic I got a third novel out, almost through my back log before I can hone book one of my huge series, excited. It had been far to long, and to blah of a summer.


----------



## Wansit

Have my new cover art in hand and I loooooooove it!


----------



## the quiet one

My book cracked the top 5,000 in the Kindle store, and is on the second page of best-sellers in its primary category. If I maximize the window and shrink the font down, I can see my book on the same screen with Hugh Howey, Michael Hicks, and Ryk Brown. 

Am I still asleep and dreaming?


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem

Just finished and uploaded a video trailer for my latest mystery thriller to Youtube. Natalie's Revenge! Hope you'll check it out!


----------



## Paul Clayton

Me?  Well, I'm following in the steps of John Gardner... sort of.  I know I've got a long way to go as far as the writing is concerned.  But anyway, I'm about to take possession of a black beauty, a 2009 Bonneville motorcycle Friday.  It will probably be my last bike.  I figure I have about sixt to ten years of riding left in me.  I intend to do a lot of riding in Plumas County where I've bought a retirement home.  Huh?  Nothing fancy, just a two bedroom house.  But it's a place where it's so quiet you have to look out the window every now and then and make sure that things are still moving out there, that the world hasn't come to an end.  What?  The writing?  Oh.  That's going too.  But the biz part, that ain't.  The books aren't moving much these days.  There's just too many for sale.  What Kindle owner can jam any more books in their gizzy when there's so many freebies available?  Anyway, what can you do?  Later.


----------



## FrankZubek

My book Chalk Story made it to number 7 in the death and grieving category and my newest book Its free thru tonight but returns to 99 cents tomorrow

A Strange Life will be available tomorrow on amazon- its about a cop who encounters people with strange problems

details on my webpage www.frankzubek.net/

so two books up and writing more


----------



## btsc99

By midnight I will be one day closer to having sold a book.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Woo hoo! This is The First Month I have sold an ebook in all of the Amazon non-U.S. stores. Admittedly that is exactly "an" ebook in Italy and France. The UK is the only one with sales in 3 figures, but still.... A sale in Italy, a sale in France, several in Germany, several in Spain (never had even one in Spain before).


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

On Oct. 27, I am hosting an online party to celebrate the launch of my latest e-book thriller/romance. But, today, my publisher informed me that my other romance novel was released in paperback on Amazon and Barnes and Noble!


----------



## Lisa Grace

Two fun things:

A fan emailed me a cover he'd designed of _Angel in the Shadows, Book 1_, which is so incredibly flattering.

Today, (it's past midnight here) Oct. 21st is our (takes two) 23rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## trublue

Wow! I'm glad everyone is doing well. So happy for you Kate danley
As for me, I spent the last few days agonizing over doing a book 2 promo. I was so worried that
No one would go back and buy book 1. And I was all out of free days for book 1 so...I did the promo.

It's going great! Readers bought almost 10 times more today than they did this past month.
Also the promo has been going on for 3 days and its still a top 20 in its sub list.
And book 1 is ranked around 8k, best ranking ever without a promo


----------



## Cliff Ball

At the end of the month, I'll have sold 3000 novels this year so far. Plus, the novel I published in February, Times of Trouble, is 450 away from hitting 1000 sold. For my previous novels, it took 2+ years to even get anywhere near that. Out of Time has stayed in the top 100 sci-fi high tech ebooks in the last two months, although mostly around the 80's, while Times of Trouble & Times of Trial keep peeking in and dropping out every so often.


----------



## That one girl

Darklandia hit the Hot New Releases list in Science Fiction today. So exciting to see a new book land on its feet. 



http://imgur.com/pLvWJ


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

I guess you could say I'm having a good day in the life!

I finally got amazon to price match the first book in each series to free over the weekend! I was starting to think it was never going to happen as I'd been trying all summer. And already I can see things are looking up sale wise. Plus, I had a fan post an amazingly nutty pic on my facebook wall in attempts to suck up as my number one fan! It has been a crazy awesome day in my author life...

And really the first time I have had anything to celebrate in a while, per the writing world... I'll take it! 

Fan pic is on my profile if you want to check it out: http://www.facebook.com/rachelhumphreydaigle


----------



## Kwalker

I am having an amazing day.

My first two reviews from book bloggers came in. They were incredible reviews. Absolutely incredible. 
I am just beyond grateful.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

The New Zealand iTunes store launched this week - and _Sentence of Marriage_ has been selected as Book of the Week in the Australian and New Zealand stores!


----------



## chrisstevenson

I'm happy to celebrate my first ever Book Tour, compliments of Evers Book Tours. It's definitely having an impact on exposure, sales, subscribers and comments. I love following it and experiencing all the different venues.

http://www.eversbooktours.com/tours


----------



## Jill James

Okay, this is kinda writing related. I was doing really well with the whole butt in chair hands on keyboard. Except the butt part wasn't working too well in the size department. So......I started walking and bicycling every day. Started in April with size 20 jearns (OMG, who knew they came in that size) and this morning I'm a size 14!!!! While we celebrate writing milestones let's remember to throw some exercise in there too.


----------



## trublue

I got a fan email from Germany!
And a Few readers on Goodreads put my book on thier fav. Shelf. It's so great to see it next to Twilight
And Harry Potter. I'm certainly not doing those numbers but its so nice to see it along side them


----------



## ChristinaGarner

I finished my first video lesson for the high school class that is using my first novel as a way to teach mythology in a modern way. I've been super excited about working with the class.


----------



## Routhwick

I reached my 10th Amazon.com sale on that _Gadsby_ re-issue!


----------



## dalya

I saw Pitch Perfect and it was really fun!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Just wrapped up my first ever Goodreads giveaway overnight. Not exactly record-setting numbers (719 entries and 274 adding it to their "want to read" lists), but not bad for a book and an author none of these people ever heard of before. Nice bit of publicity. Now, if only a couple of the five winners would be so kind as to review the book.


----------



## the quiet one

On the 37th day my first (only) book was available, I hit 500 net sales. That's only slightly faster than I thought I might get there...by about a year. Vast majority of those sales came in the past two weeks.


----------



## SaraJoEaston

I got three 5 star reviews within two days, including the first Amazon review for "The Speed of Wind". I have apparently discovered where my target audience dwells, and it is librarything.com .


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest e-book is live! Check my sig for link to "L'Inked"


----------



## 31842

I just paid off my car loan in full from one month of my book royalties.  There was still two years left on the loan.  THAT'S CRAZY.


----------



## trublue

Kate,
You know I want to be you when I grow up
Happy for you


----------



## Quiss

Made it to #1 for Science Fiction, not just the sub genre, in this promo. 
Don't know how, because the downloads after three days are at around 3200 but I'll take it!
84 overall


----------



## Brenda Coulter

Two weeks after coming off price-matched FREE (with 38,000 downloads in one week), my book has gained TONS of reviews--and with a 4.9 average on 72 reviews, it's now #5 in Top Rated Romance, #3 in Top Rated Contemporary Romance, #3 in Top Rated Religious Fiction, and #2 in Top Rated Religious Romance. The last three are especially important because snagging one of the top three spots gets you in a box on the right side of both the "Amazon Best Sellers" and the "Amazon Hot New Releases" pages. Woo-hoo! I want to kiss everyone who has reviewed this book!

By the way, folks, I think the key to getting lots of reviews is ASKING for them at the end of your book and then giving away lots and lots of copies. Readers who enjoy your book will be grateful for the freebie and inclined to do you a favor in return. And the more books you give away, the more of those favors you're likely to be granted. So if you haven't already asked for reviews, I think it's worth editing your book to do so!


----------



## Thomas Watson

First ever guest post on someone else's weblog. 

http://indiebookblogger.blogspot.com/2012/11/guest-post-with-tom-watson-author-of.html


----------



## DCBourone

Once every three or four days a complete stranger
buys an obscure, zero promotion, zero visibility,
somewhat pricey novella, and about one in four
leave a good review.  Baffling.


----------



## George Berger

Tee-hee:


----------



## chrisstevenson

Well, it was a complete surprise to me when my YA distopian, The Girl They Sold to the Mon, took the first place grand prize in a publisher's novel contest, who offered an advance and publication. That same book just recently caught the eye of an indie producer who wants to talk to my agent about a film option. I've never won a thing in my life. Better yet, this book isn't even published yet. So I'm pleasantly shocked, but realistically grounded. It doesn't mean a thing until everyone else starts raving about it, which might put me in a favorable leverage position. One of my most favorite words has always been "breakout." I'm hoping, praying it might be true for this title.


----------



## Christopher Bunn

My three-year-old fell out of bed last night. Tremendous thumping sound. No broken bones!


----------



## Routhwick

Told you--and everyone else--I could do it. After 11 days, 19 sections and two scrap piles, _Marigot Magic_ is now at *51,015* words.

Can you feel it, guys? By the time the Validator is up, I stand a chance at becoming the first native of the Commonwealth of Dominica to reach this milestone. (That is, if anyone hasn't taken the cake yet.)

Next stop: 60,000 by Tuesday!


----------



## Patty Jansen

100 sales on Kobo!


----------



## trublue

Wow that's great about kobo. How did you advertise?
I just got on there. No sales yet.


----------



## 13500

Congratulations on your great news, everyone!

I have a bit of my own. This morning, my holiday short story "A Bibliophile Christmas" reached #2 on Amazon's Hot New Releases in Short Stories List! It's also #6 on the Kindle Short Stories Best Seller List and #10 in Books, Short Stories, Single Author.

Needless to say, it is a good day.


----------



## Wingpeople

This one is a bit different, to say the least.

(Spoiler Alert!)

We just got word today that Charlie has been granted a Pardon! He went to prison at age 18 in 1955 -- do the math. He's 75 now, and has lived an exemplary life since his parole over 50 years ago.

I'm so proud of him and so happy for this symbolic, yet meaningful milestone.

In his life he's known two shadows -- one was cast by prison, the other by the mountains that he's climbed. This is a very special moment in our lives.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

George Berger said:


> *Tee-hee:*


Y'know, George, that might be dreck. How do you know it's dross? Sure hope you didn't use the wrong category and tags for that.

Best of luck!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Total sales since I started my indie venture just passed 40,000. It's been 2-1/2 years since I started so that doesn't top any charts, but it does mean this has turned into a viable small business bringing in much needed income every month.

My newest western historical romance is selling well, proving once again it may be a niche subgenre (one of the anti-indies called it "rinky dink" on Dear Author), but there are readers eager for my kind of book.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Received a very gratifying review for my short story, "Long Time Passing." 

http://www.amazon.com/Long-Time-Passing-ebook/product-reviews/B009P81O6C/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## R. M. Reed

My first Select free promotion is starting well. 41 downloads at 8:30 am. I hope it will generate some reviews and sales.


----------



## Routhwick

At 11:34 a.m., I sent my _Marigot Magic_ draft up for validation...and became an official winner with 103,185 words to my name! You're looking at Dominica's first official winner right here.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Major revisions for my next novel are finished! Proof reading and a cover are all that remain to be done!


----------



## Bianca Sloane

I published my book this week!


----------



## Bob Mayer

Latest book, Area 51 Nightstalkers, out today from 47North


----------



## Quiss

I passed $1000 in royalties, mostly for Only Human, not counting KOLL for November.
Not a bad payday for a couple of months!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

After two months, of working with my publisher's editor, my third Casey Holland transit security mystery is now finished and in the hands of my publisher. The process wasn't difficult, just long, as my editor had other commitments and I didn't hear from her for a few days at a time.

Still, Beneath the Bleak New Moon will be released in the Fall of 2013. Exact date to be determined!

Debra


----------



## RuthMadison

I published my first book that was NOT written by me!


----------



## Miriam Minger

Celebrating the chance to spend Christmas with my beloved parents, who have always been my biggest fans and cheerleaders.  

Happy Holidays from my home to yours!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Janel Gradowski

My foodie novella went live on Amazon this morning! I've written in a lot of different genres, but with the start of this series I am finally writing what I love - foodie/culinary fiction.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII

Nearly 17 months after my first novel was published, I have a new release!!!


----------



## kcmay

Because I like to publish right after Moses does, I have a new release too!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Almost 200 sales on Kobo. Come one, come on, BUY those books, my dearies, buy them!


----------



## Quiss

Got my annual royalty cheque for my trad pub book (it's a textbook with a small imprint so they only pay once a year)
*Instantly wiped out all Christmas expenses.*

Got into a car accident on my way to my mother's for dinner tonight. While I jumped TWO curbs and stopped four lanes of traffic dead with the resultant emergency vehicles,* everyone walked away*. And it wasn't my fault. And the paramedics were cute.

I have chocolate. And gummies. What more can I want?


----------



## Patty Jansen

Hahaha! The Omnibus of my trilogy has just gone live. I wasn't going to do an ebook version, but I realised that the print version would look very lonely, and wouldn't be linked in some places, so it was really easy to strip a few formatting things from the print files and publish, all 300,000 words of it.

Yippiiie!

Also: I'm freeeeeeeee from Select!


----------



## Dave Dykema

Quiss said:


> Got my annual royalty cheque for my trad pub book (it's a textbook with a small imprint so they only pay once a year)
> *Instantly wiped out all Christmas expenses.*
> 
> Got into a car accident on my way to my mother's for dinner tonight. While I jumped TWO curbs and stopped four lanes of traffic dead with the resultant emergency vehicles,* everyone walked away*. And it wasn't my fault. And the paramedics were cute.
> 
> I have chocolate. And gummies. What more can I want?


I love your positive attitude!


----------



## 13500

A nice article appeared in the newspaper today about a visit I made to the Buttonwood Book Club this past fall.

Here's the link, if you are interested.

http://napervillesun.suntimes.com/photos/galleries/17250342-417/book-club-gathering-offers-window-to-authors-world.html


----------



## trublue

It has been the best week ever!
My hubby and I are back together
Had 1k in sales for this month (first time ever)
Books are ranking better than they ever had
And I am now free in UK and already at #17 in fantasy sub genre.

I'm writing this because I don't want to be the person who never takes time to be greatful.
Also many of you helped this happen. Thanks


----------



## Routhwick

Overall sales for my Kindle re-issue of _Gadsby_ have just surpassed 50 copies on the main Amazon site alone! (That's as much as the original Wetzel run ever did.)


----------



## Cliff Ball

For the first time ever, I managed to get two novels in the top 25 for Christian Fiction Futuristic, and even in 3 categories.

[[ASIN:B0075CNFFI Times of Trouble: an End Times Thriller]]
As of right now.....
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #46,326 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#21 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
#53 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#85 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

[[ASIN:B00824G5UA Times of Trial: an End Times Thriller]]
as of right now....
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #50,162 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#22 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Christian > Futuristic
#58 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Religious Fiction > Science Fiction & Fantasy
#94 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Religious & Inspirational > Science Fiction & Fantasy

Thanks to everyone who has bought a copy so far!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Just published the second book in my Wizard at Law series: The Glimmering, and am really happy about that.

I've decided this year to really knuckle down and start writing, and have set myself an ambitious target of six books out in 2013. So I guess I'm on sixth of the way there!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## William Meikle

Sold not one, but two books to traditional publishers this week. THE HOLE will appear in hardcover, paperback and ebook from Darkfuse, and THE PLASM will appear in hardcover, paperback and ebook from Dark Regions Press.


----------



## William Meikle

My story THE PERSISTENCE OF MEMORY is now live on PSEUDOPOD for your listening pleasure. It's also in my Dark Melodies collection if you like it enough to seek it out in print.

http://pseudopod.org/2013/01/11/pseudopod-316-the-persistence-of-memory/


----------



## ChrisRachael

Wow. After 3 days in select, my Doctor Who cookbook is now #13 in the top 100 free Kindle downloads.

I never thought I'd breathe such rarefied air.

I'm burning my last free day tomorrow in the hopes it'll break the top 10. Gosh.

http://www.amazon.com/Dining-With-The-Doctor-ebook/dp/B00AGSTV6A/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_t_1_5CQQ


----------



## Jennah Scott

Making His Mark made it to #77 on the erotica best sellers list tonight! I just published it on the 8th.


----------



## trublue

My perma free book 1 is in top 100 of Amazon UK.
And each book in the series is in the top 100 paid on three diffrent lists.
Um...I'm not sure if I wrote that in a way that's easy to understand. It's late here


----------



## Patty Jansen

Got the createspace proof for my Icefire Trilogy omnibus. It's almost 800 pages. It's awesome.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Finished final edits on my first YA book -- The Psi Squad -- and getting ready to upload it for sale as an ebook!


----------



## Patty Jansen

Got another box of books from Createspace with copies of most of my books. They are all awesome. I love them so much, it'll be hard to put them on the sales table at the con where I intend to sell them.

Also!

Kobo sales!

Must. Stop. Clicking. Refresh on the Kobo dashboard.

(I hope that one day, the sales success there will spill over to Amazon)


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Finished off the rough draft of the next novelette.  Making progress.  Huzzah!


----------



## ElHawk

Patty, I keep hoping my Amazon success will spill over to Kobo!    hahah.

My reason for celebration: I am only maybe 10 hours of editing/formatting away from finishing the next book and getting it up.  So psyched for this one, since the first in the series has done so well for me for a year now!


----------



## Quiss

Got my new web site up! 
Complete with mailing list sign up, even!

Still need to add a few more bits of content but I need it up for a promo this Friday.

http://www.chrisreher.com


----------



## Mark Feggeler

My first work of fiction -- The Psi Squad -- is finally available for Kindle at Amazon!!!
The Psi Squad: Book One


----------



## Cliff Ball

In its first year (beginning of last February), Times of Trouble is 150 sales away from selling a 1000 copies. I've only managed to do that for one other novel in one year, but it took 4 years after it was published to sell over that in one year.


----------



## chrisstevenson

Finally, after spending  a year spinning my wheels and ignoring my publisher's pleas to start a sequel, I did finally take the plunge and began the second book of the Planet Janitor series. I'm 60 pages into it with no real clear idea of where it's going, but I'm going there fast and furious. It beats sitting around and dreaming of it. And publisher is very pleased, wanting 25 page updates and is willing to put forth plot ideas and direction.


----------



## jdrew

Right now any sale is reason to celebrate.  Especially since I've done virtually nothing to market my book.  The plan right now is to get a second book published (turns out publishing is hard work too) and then a third - still a ways away, and then take some serious time with the marketing.  Everyone else, keep the reasons to celebrate coming.  Inspires me to continue!


----------



## Lefty

Celebrate may be too strong of a word, but I was surprised to sell one in Japan........on Kobo.


----------



## S. Shine

Ok, my reason to hop around celebrating like a happy bunny is that I just uploaded my first story for review.


----------



## trublue

I sold 4k books so far this month!
I know that's nothing for some but I'm dancing in my apt


----------



## natalievale

I got my first review, and it's an A-!
http://briefencountersreviews.com/2013/01/23/icicle-by-natalie-vale/


----------



## Lefty

trublue said:


> I sold 4k books so far this month!
> I know that's nothing for some but I'm dancing in my apt


That's huge. Congrats.


----------



## Bruce Blake

Published my fifth novel today, creeping up on 1400 sales this month, and I've got a book featured in BookBub on Sunday.


----------



## trublue

CB Edwards said:


> That's huge. Congrats.


Thanks CB, I'm ALMOST sure my mom didn't buy all of them


----------



## dalya

I hit the PUBLISH button tonight and put another bookbaby out into the world.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

Dalya said:


> I hit the PUBLISH button tonight and put another bookbaby out into the world.


GIMME. *grabby hands*


----------



## strath

I'm celebrating my first author interview at Christoph Fischer's wonderful web site. Come visit:

http://writerchristophfischer.wordpress.com/


----------



## GWakeling

Have had horrible writer's block for the past week. Today I've managed to write 3K so far. I'm feeling A LOT more relaxed about life!


----------



## bmcox

_La Chanson de l'Observation_, the short story I'm releasing as an ebook in Feburary, was picked up by _A cappella Zoo_ for their 5 year retrospective Best of Issue. 

And

_The Memory of a Salt Shaker_ is now free in the UK, France and Spain.


----------



## jdrew

Certainly lots of good reasons to celebrate.  Those of you selling thousands are they mostly Kindle or are you getting more sales through other outlets?


----------



## R. M. Reed

102 Mamas this month so far!
So, some of you sell thousands a month. This is pretty astonishing for me. I'm hoping the upward trend continues!


----------



## LarryWilmot

It seems a bit tame really, but I sold my 500th book this week. Yippeee. 

Cheers Larry.


----------



## strath

What is lame about 500. Or, even 100. I'd be jumping hoops and buying drinks for everyone at the bar for 500 sales.

Congratulations!


----------



## Patty Jansen

I just passed 400 books sold on Kobo.

Wheeeeee!


----------



## Quiss

Just passed my 1000-sale milestone today. Yay!


----------



## bnapier

My Everything Theory series is now batting 6 for 6. Book 1, Cold Compass, has only six reviews on Amazon, but all 6 are 5 stars!

(maybe you'll want to see why for yourself?...)

http://www.amazon.com/Everything-Theory-Cold-Compass-ebook/dp/B006VUL3I6/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1359385078&sr=1-3&keywords=barry+napier


----------



## bookworm77

"Logic will get you from A to B. Imagination will take you everywhere." ~ Albert Einstein

Just Keep Writing!


----------



## Caddy

Passed the 1,000 books sold milestone, too!

I had a promotion and also got down to 290 in the Top Rated PAID, was #1 in both Continental European Drama and in Drama and got to #12 in Books & Literature/Fiction/History and E-books/Fiction historical are in PAID. Was really fun!


----------



## Maud Muller

Too soon to celebrate sales, but I'm really pleased I've finally got the print edition of _A Monster's Game _ out on the Createspace Bookstore and it will soon be available from Amazon and other outlets. I am curious, though, about the question the poster asked if most digital sales are coming from Kindle or other sites. I gave Amazon a 90 day exclusive for the Kindle edition, but now I'm wondering if that was wise.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Received a summons for jury duty beginning today. Imagine, an entire week spent writing while sitting in a court building waiting to be called for service. I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Ian Fraser

Finished a 3 month surge of writing, and have a new 344 page book. Am now doing my initial rewrites/editing ahead of passing it to my Editor for the 'real' line edits.


----------



## William Meikle

Not Kindle related, but today I sold a story to the pro magazine Night Land in Japan, for publication in Japanese. Nice check too.


----------



## duncolm

My first book has been on sale for 2 months today and it's reached 100 sales. 
This is much, much better than I expected. 
Cracking open a beer time!
Going to open the bottle of Dalwhinnie I got at Xmas...


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

My free run got picked up by POI and launched me into the top #20 Free on Kindle! Everything that I could have hoped for from that promo!


----------



## JTCochrane

I made it into the top 100 free in the UK yesterday and am still there as of this moment.


----------



## Wansit

Book 2 is with the editor - yay! And I got a good 2,000 words into Book 3 today. Plus a cover reveal for Book 4 tomorrow and as well as the start of my huge review tour. Busy busy.


----------



## P.C. (Peter) Anders

While all other titles are sleeping (sniff, sniff), this one title is giving me a tiny bit of comfort, having risen in the last few days:

THE UNCENSORED MASSAGE: THAILAND, INDONESIA, VIETNAM, CHINA

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #43,591 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #4 in Books > Travel > Asia > Indonesia > General
    #5 in Books > Travel > Asia > Vietnam
    #7 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Advice & How-to > Health, Mind & Body > Alternative Medicine > Massage

Cheers, all. And a happy Valentine's Day in advance (yes, it's now a near-universal holiday).


----------



## Hans Cummings

Finally finished the 1st draft of my second YA sci-fi novel (the next in the Zack Jackson series). OMG what a slog. Not because I didn't like the story, just because I kept getting distracted and found it difficult to concentrate after a forced break for all of December. When I went back through the manuscript to format it for my Alpha Editor (i.e. the free one), I found it that it was actually more coherent than I thought it would be. When I first finished the draft, I thought to myself that it would be disjointed and meandering, but I don't think that's the case at all and I'm really happy with what I turned over.

Also, I got accept onto Author's Avenue at Gen Con. Hopefully, I'll sell enough books to justify the $200 table (I was already going to the convention and get a free Exhibitor's badge from an Awards association I do work for, so I don't count that as part of the expense). I will have 4 titles to sell, possibly 5 (books 1-2 of my YA sci-fi series, and 2-3 fantasy novels). Now I have to figure out how much inventory to keep on hand at the table. I heard reports from a few of the authors last year that many people asked if their work was available electronically and bought copies from Amazon while they stood there. I guess if I end up with too many copies, I can donate them to libraries.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Published the second book of my sci-fi series this week.

Founders' Effect
War of the Second Iteration, Book Two

Amazon link by by way of the image in my signature line.


----------



## Ian Fraser

I was writing from October 11 to Jan 31 - and finished a 344 page novel. (Who needs 'holidays,' after all?) 
Now I've edited it down to 289 pages, and yesterday sent it to my 'real' Editor for the serious work to begin on it. Its still up in the air whether I'll eventually release it on Kindle or rather go the traditional route.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Finally set up a newsletter today, which had been on the list for a while.

Other than that, I'm really happy with all the people who are helping me on my blog tour. Now let's hope that their enthusiasm about the books might translate into some sales


----------



## S. Shine

I'm happy because 24 days after first hitting the publish button, I have my first review! And, shocker, it's a five star review from a total stranger that provides some serious praise. lol

Usually, I just tell myself it's ok to be a shitty writer, I just write the worst told story ever. So, to then get praise like that is a great morale boost.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

@ S. Shine, gratz! The first review is always the most scary one.


I'm pretty good today. Late yesterday evening I hit 70K and 72K on Amazon US with my series and I just had an email that I had my first sale on Kobo, after having books in there for 7 months...
Plus today's stop on my blog tour is an awesome review.

Now I should get some uni work done so I can get back to writing as soon as possible


----------



## S. Shine

Ty kiazishiru! 

I'd been looking forward to that first review and to get a five star was really great. 

Today I also hit the Top 20 for free erotica. Maybe not so special for some as its for free but still special for me.  

Then I took it off the promo and... crap, people are actually buying; either by accident or because they are dead-drunk, I suspect. Still, it's been a remarkable day for me so far.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

The editor finally returned the novel with minimal suggestions for rewrites and all (hopefully) typos highlighted. My first novel should be available or public consumption very soon!!!


----------



## DidEverythingButThink

Just got my 10th Amazon review and it was 5 stars!  I believe it's time for a bargain book promo with ENT!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Finally registered the first B&N sale for The Psi Squad. That took a heck of a long time...


----------



## NottiThistledore

The second Chatswood Spooks is up on Amazon and Smashwords (my first try with the latter). Yay! And reviews for the first one are still trickling in.


----------



## trublue

First, congratulations to all

I was hoping to sell 100 books a day. That was my dream.
We did that last month. But since Feb. Only has 28 days, I knew we would sell less since
The month is shorter. I have never been so happy to be wrong.
We have met out goal a week ahead:+)


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I just finished the screenplay of L'Inked! Ready for the Big Screen!


----------



## Cege Smith

B&N has never been a big outlet for me. The most I've ever sold there was in December 2012 for a total of $18.76. I can buy a few cups of coffee and keep my 2 Nook readers happy when I release new titles, so I keep putting stuff up there.

Today- I have sold $19.46 alone!  

For the month, I'm approaching the $50 mark. 

I feel like I've hit some random jackpot.  

BTW- it's pretty much all coming from sales on books 2 and 3 of the Shadows trilogy where the first title is permafree. So I can see why it's happening, but it's nice to know that permafree does still work.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just got my first payment notice from Amazon UK. I hadn't passed the minimum payment until now. Some of the sales go back to last August. It's only $11.76, but it shows I am beginning to sell all over the place.


----------



## bmcox

Shelly's LGBT Book Review Blog at Shellysbookstore.com reviewed _La Chanson de l'Observation_ today. She said, "If you're a sci-fi fan, this is good stuff." "[It's] written in the format of a scientific research paper.... a unique format to use to tell a short story and again, as before, Cox tells it well." "Sheldon Cooper fans rejoice; you're going to love this one!"


----------



## S. Shine

Another great review is in. I'm in shock. I always figured I'm the worst writer there is and then I get serious praise. Sales gradually increased the last few weeks, and considering I started publishing on January 25th that's much sooner then expected. Probably a bit over 70$ since then. Not much compared to most probably, but I'm very happy with it.  Will also click the publish button on a fifth short story tonight.   And started part one of a YA serie this afternoon.


----------



## Quiss

This is cool

A 5-star today included:
_"Book is on par with Mccaffrey." _

It has always been my secret ambition to write like she does. Not about dragons etc but I love her esay-read _style_ of writing. I doubt that my Space Opera would have come into being if not for the inspiration of her short story The Rowan.

And then I got a three-star from a guy complaining that the story is too much about the female lead. I wonder what part of my cover or blurb confused him....


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My blogpost today on writing LGBT YA fiction and LGBT inclusion in YA fiction somehow got me a lot of comments, not from my regular fan base but people who seemed actually surprised by my post, something I didn't expect at all. http://sophiesthoughtsandfunmbles.blogspot.co.uk/2013/02/guest-post-experiences-in-writing-lgbt.html
Though it hasn't given me any extra sales yet


----------



## Kathleen Valentine

I am deliriously happy because my latest work, The Crazy Old Lady's Revenge, is now out with a bunch of beta-readers and, so far, is getting BIG thumbs-up. I am hoping to have it out in March. It is 39,000 words -- 2 1/2 times as long as the original - and I like it a lot.


----------



## Lefty

Amazon is going to fork over $10.15 to me (be sure not to miss the decimal point). It will be a small celebration, but a celebration nonetheless.


----------



## Wansit

Quiss I LOVE The Rowan by A.M. - wish I could find more telepathy spec fiction like it.

My good news: editor is almost done w/ second book, book review tour is going well and I haven't had to lift a finger, several good 4-Star reviews from the tour and AFTER MONTHS of dithering I finally got Amazon to fix my categories so now my Also Boughts are getting into more normal territory (bye bye erotica!)


----------



## R. M. Reed

CB Edwards said:


> Amazon is going to fork over $10.15 to me (be sure not to miss the decimal point). It will be a small celebration, but a celebration nonetheless.


Whoo-hoo! Cleared the $10 minimum!


----------



## S. Shine

Today it is exactly 31 days since I first clicked the PUBLISH button and... I got 74$ and a few cents.  

For me that's reason enough to celebrate.


----------



## Dave Dykema

My giveaways currently going on have been doing really well in the UK, where I've placed two books in the Top 300. Hopefully some interest will arise because of it. I did get my first review for PHOBIA from there--a 5 star--although the person said I was a "she." I think it was typed on a cell phone, because there were a lot of other typos in the review too. Oh, well. I'll still take it!


----------



## trublue

8k sales.
I'm. Gonna.die.of.disbelief.


----------



## William Meikle

A small thing, but I passed 2222 "likes" on my FB page today. Well, it made me happy.


----------



## trublue

William,


That's awesome on the fb front.


----------



## George Berger

I unpublished another short story, my second of the year. This one was the one that, awkwardly, almost killed Brian Kittrell. After three-hundred sixty-five days and, ahem, eight sales, it seemed a good time to pull the plug on that particular travesty.

Happily, I only lost ($5 Fiverr cover - (8 * 35c in royalties)) $2.20 on that title. But I'm sure to recoup those losses when I (cue snickering...) republish it as part of a how-to-write-short-stories ebook later in the year, so it's all good.

On Friday I unpublish another title, woo-hoo. That one never hurt anyone, happily, but that's about the best that can be said for it.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Usually my Amazon payments are nice to receive but nothing exciting. I just received my first substantial payment. It may seem small to you, but $90.15 is a big deal to me. Almost half of that is from paperback sales, too. I've been on Amazon since shortly after it started accepting self publishers and it's nice to finally see real results.


----------



## George Berger

For the first time this year, I had no reported sales at Amazon, yesterday. Not a one, anywhere. Yeah, baby.

And just now I received an awesomely uninspired cover from someone on Fiverr, for my next awesomely uninspired short story. Woo-hoo!


----------



## ScriptLand

I made a promise to myself to write and publish my first fiction piece by the end of this month.  And I did, barely   It just got out of review and should make it live by the end of the last day of this month.


----------



## S. Shine

Awesome you made your self-imposed deadline, ScriptLand; I'm killing myself now to meet mine. lol

Besides that, I figured today was going to be a downer as I haven't made a single sale since yesterday morning. None. Nada. One big zero. But... the day was saved still by a very favourable four star review! Hurray!


----------



## ScriptLand

Thank you, Shine.  I have no clue if I'll sell any copies, but it's a great learning process.  If people are taking the time to review your books, then that's an accomplishment in and of itself.  As far as earnings though the mantra I keep seeing is write more, it will help with your visibility.


----------



## jdrew

Wansit said:


> My good news: editor is almost done w/ second book, book review tour is going well and I haven't had to lift a finger, several good 4-Star reviews from the tour and AFTER MONTHS of dithering I finally got Amazon to fix my categories so now my Also Boughts are getting into more normal territory (bye bye erotica!)


Wansit - what is a "book review tour?"


----------



## The 13th Doctor

Celebrating my first paid sale of a pre-made cover.


----------



## William Meikle

CLOCKWORK DOLLS is going to be the group read on the HORROR AFFICIONADOS group on Goodreads for April. 

Pretty stoked about this as it's a big group, over 5000 members, so I should pick up some solid sales from it, and hopefully new readers.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I'm part of the Smashwords sale, I'm giving away Magical Roads and Black Sheep 1 for free.
I thought I was doing okay, you know, I had 19 freebies on Sunday and yesterday I had 15. Today I've already got 18 and it's only early. This totally surprised me, thinking that maybe someone had posted about it or something.
So I thought I'd be bold and check the bestselling for the categories in the sale that I'm featured in, not expecting anything...

And I almost fell of my chair. 
Gay and lesbian #1 (out of 35)
Teen/Young Adult #6 (out of 170)

These are both the top categories (As in not specified into sub-categories) and for the 100% off. But I'm friggin happy with it.

Of all the sale books(including the ones 25%, 50%, 75% off):
Gay and Lesbian #28 (out of 150)
Teen/Young Adult #15 (out of 270)

No wonder I'm giving away so many copies (for me anyway). This totally blew me away. This has been the best exposure I've had for this book until now. Let's hope some people are nice enough to leave reviews everywhere and stuff...

(srr for all the edits, just want to combine it all in one place. Since I don't think this book series will ever be able to better that.)

Over all the categories combined:
#27 in the 100% off category. (out of 1752)
#343 in all price categories combined. (out of 3453)


----------



## Mark Feggeler

First multiple sales day in a bit for The Psi Squad. Not sure why all of a sudden, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Liz Davis

I finally submitted my WIP to the editor. It was a rocky road.


----------



## Kellie Sheridan

So, my afternoon wasn't going so well. A promising new relationship turned out to be not so promising after all. Bleh. So, to cheer myself up, I decided to upload my first novel to Amazon. It was already set to go, I was just waiting to land a bit closer to the blog tour/ official release date. So, my will to wait was shattered and I uploaded. Only a few hours later&#8230; voila!

I wasn't quite as prepared as I thought I would be for this moment. I'm an author! Ack!

I've spent so many months preparing, and planning my marketing etc. etc. that when that moment hit and I became an actual published _author_, it blew me away.

Now, it's time to get my happy dance on.


----------



## Quiss

Got notice that Amazon received my W-8BEN and will not withhold taxes from my Zon and CreateSpace sales any more. Yay.

Got a five-star for "Gods of Chenoweth" just when I was giving serious thought to redoing it. Double-yay


----------



## Patty Jansen

600 sales on Kobo!

*dies of awesome*


----------



## Guest

From a LibraryThing review (visible on the LT Iron Bloom page):

I like "owing the ease of the victory just a little bit to the fact she had surprised them by coming out the wrong door"
so Blase. *So this is Heroic Fantasy* loved it. Our heroine was larger than life and still could fall in love. The book has all the elemonts of a fab story.

HEROIC fantasy.


----------



## Guest

Maybe there is a market for wildly unrealistic epic level heroines after all... almost paid ad time if this keeps up.


----------



## Janet Michelson

I think there's a severe shortage of wildly unrealistic epic-level heroines. But that's just me.  

Details? What kind of promo? What kind of results so far?


----------



## Kathelm

Good work.  The genre always needs more love.


----------



## Guest

Janet Michelson said:


> I think there's a severe shortage of wildly unrealistic epic-level heroines. But that's just me.
> 
> Details? What kind of promo? What kind of results so far?


Not much promo yet besides running Select freebies of shorts, the reviews come from LibraryThing giveaways that I did on the site, but what I'm saying is that if I keep getting good reviews (esp. on Amazon which most of the LibraryThing reviewers cross-post to), I'll soon be able to try out things like the legendary Bookbub. I have a plan to push at least 3 books of the Rose series out there (with a some reviews for at least 2 of them) before going for a big push though.

If Saving Fate get to 5+ reviews with a 4.0 or higher average first while none of the Rose books does then I'll promo that instead and hope the readers of it are drawn to The Rosy One after they read it.


----------



## Anne Frasier

Patty Jansen said:


> 600 sales on Kobo!
> 
> *dies of awesome*


wow!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I've been selling better in the UK than at home recently, so today I checked out my books on the Amazon.co.uk site. Both Mama and Twas the Night had good reviews posted by customers over there.


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

My reason to celebrate? Pubbed a new book on kindle and Smashwords (CreateSpace coming) - Alien Caller. Now had my fist sale on Canada!

My conclusion? Canadians like flying saucers!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

I'm happy my new No Panties Fridays series set just went free on kdp this morning and has already been downloaded nearly 200 times worldwide.


----------



## William Meikle

My book The Night of the Wendigo is on sale in paperback in Blackwells, Edinburgh, the largest bookstore in Scotland.

This makes me happy.


----------



## S. Shine

Ok, I'm celebrating because I just finished polishing a 14k+ short and got a fresh 4 star review!


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Check my signature.  Explains my happiness! !!


----------



## Mip7

God has seen fit to bless me with another day of good health and no bad news -- and, it's a beautiful day!

Sorry, I don't mean to boast. But, it is wonderful to be the most blessed man who ever walked the face of the earth. Hey, maybe someday one of my books will find staying power in the four-digit rankings too, who knows? Meanwhile I got more good ideas than I can manage....


----------



## Brad__W

Hi folks,
I want to shout out to the world that I clocked 500 books sold since launching across all outlets a few minutes ago... unfortunately I'm at work and they might look at me strangely. Rather than wait until I pick up my 3 yr old from preschool and dance with her in joy, I decided to post here. I thought I'd be lucky to sell a dozen copies to family & friends, yet the books seem to be gaining ground with each new release & garnering good reviews (despite the cringe-worthy rawness of the first book).

After 7 years of writing three & half epic saga-sized (200k word) books and then correcting and proofing and changing and re-writing and changing and proofing and... (you get the picture), I sat down and wrote something completely new last September. In October I launched it (Elysium) and now have another three new books up there with 500 books sold since launch across all outlets and books. Now there might be some folks that sell that many in the twinkling of a millisecond, but for me it's just amazing and still hard to believe. 

Oh, and about those original 3.5 sagas... they're still waiting in the wings for time to finish updating/proofing/fixing... maybe next year. In the meantime I'm having too much fun with this other series. Now to get back on finishing the next 2 books for publishing next month!

So drinks for everybody on me, especially since it's Paddy's Day over here this weekend. (Now where did I put the credit card to pay for all the drinks?)


----------



## ScriptLand

That's awesome, Brad, congrats!  I am making green chocolate chip waffles to celebrate St. Paddy's with the kiddos!


----------



## stacyjuba

I woke up after an intense advertising and marketing campaign to find Twenty-Five Years Ago Today ranked #5 overall in the Nook store and #2 on their Mystery Bestseller list behind James Patterson; and #30 on the Amazon Top 100 Paid list!


----------



## Brad__W

Congrats & well done Stacy, a fantastic result from your hard work!

And many thanks Scriptland, I'm not doing any promo yet so I'm real happy with that result. Enjoy the waffles, they sound nice and warm with the freezing rain and sleet over here today!


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

Maverick and Alien Caller now out on CreateSpace, Thief is in the process.

It's been an epic battle!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## R. M. Reed

Whoo-hoo! Two remittance notices that add up to about $325! My first really serious Amazon payment!


----------



## S. Shine

$325?   Sounds awesome! 

My reason for celebrating today? I FINALLY got down to calling the IRS to get that pesky Employer Identification Number! All in all, it went rather painless. lol


----------



## bmcox

I just landed my first college-level instructor position teaching creative writing! Yay!


----------



## Wansit

That's amazing R.M. Reed. I can't wait to get to those numbers. For my good news I finally got a payout from Amazon UK alongside my Amazon US check! Slowly moving on up.


----------



## Patty Jansen

1. My HB has a job again!

also,

2. My Amazon sales were truly in the dumps since September (selling well elsewhere, though), and they're now showing signs of a recovery.


----------



## William Meikle

I have a story CARNACKI: THE BEAST OF GLAMIS in the Weird Detectives anthology from PRIME, alongside such folks as Neil Gaiman, Jim Butcher and Charlaine Harris among others.

It came out yesterday and is currently #1 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Anthologies on the Kindle on Amazon.

Pretty dashed cool.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/1607013843


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

I was browsing the "new arrivals this month" New Zealand fiction section on my nearest city's library website, and there on the list was one of my books (in paperback)! Even better, both copies are already out on loan. A nice surprise on a grey morning.


----------



## Jill James

I got sent home from jury duty so now I can get back to writing!!!


----------



## Quiss

I hit the publish button! Weeee. 

Rebel Alliances is alive!              <-- mixed emotions and general neurosis

It's in Select but I am going to try to launch this without a freebie promo. Relying on my mail list and other books to see what happens. 
Better fire up the Keurig - a busy promo day lies ahead!


----------



## Routhwick

Hit Publish a while ago now, too. Next up for my Constitution brand: William Wordsworth's "The Recluse"! And then it'll be "A Reconstruction Letter" by Edmund Clarence Stedman.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

It's Easter bank holiday!

Working on the book with my brother on Saturday and hopefully submit it for a development edit that night.  

We'll probably celebrate with a couple of Chateauneuf du Pape's.


----------



## joanhallhovey

received 57 - 5 star reviews for my fifth suspense novel The Abduction of Mary Rose. Worth a tipping of the glass.


----------



## wilsonharp

Just got my first review of my new novel. It was 5 stars and he said... well, here is the portion I am thrilled about:

"...It was a great read! Robin Hood was one of my favorite books growing up and reading this re-telling of the legend was not only not a let down but in my opinion better than the Pyle's classic work. For Robin Hood fans, this one will be quite the treat! "


----------



## Routhwick

Got my first sale for a re-issue of William Wordsworth's "The Recluse" in where else but Britain--and hit the top 100 in a special Travel category!


----------



## jdrew

Though it's a pretty small amount, Amazon sent me money!  Reason enough to celebrate.  And sales for March are up.


----------



## Thomas Watson

My still relatively new short story, "Second Chance," just received its first review:

http://www.amazon.com/Second-Chance-ebook/product-reviews/B00BS1P25S/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Certainly got my day off to a good start!


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Sold 15 copies of the "Psi Squad" paperback today to two different school libraries!!!


----------



## jdrew

Mark Feggeler said:


> Sold 15 copies of the "Psi Squad" paperback today to two different school libraries!!!


Mark, did you do something to initiate this? If so, what?


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON

Sold 45 copies of my new kindle novel (in my signature) within 8 days of its release last week!    It reached Amazon Top 9,350 ranking within the last week and looks to top that feat this weekend!   GRATEFUL!


----------



## Routhwick

My _Gadsby_ re-issue received its 100th U.S./India sale on Friday night. (I only finished preparing my next one from E.V. Wright, _The Wonderful Fairies of the Sun_, mere _minutes_ ago.)

Here's to 100 more--and my first KDP cheque!


----------



## Cliff Ball

I managed to get 2000 free downloads for my newest novel in Select from Wednesday through Friday. Unfortunately, I'm beginning to get the inevitable 1 star reviews from people who don't bother to read the sample first to see whether they'd like it or not


----------



## Thomas Watson

I've finally completed Book Three of The War of the Second Iteration. Title: The Plight of the Eli'ahtna. It's on its way to beta readers, so in spite of the hassles that slowed me down the first quarter of the year, it's still on track for release sometime in early autumn of this year.


----------



## Shaun4

I put out A book about a month ago. It's called Enemy Agents and it's really the first thing I've done that's in a fairly easy to categorize genre (Spy). Everything I've published is more-or-less _weird_ and hard to sell in a blurb.
So here's my celebration: Everything ELSE is selling now that EA is out there pulling in readers.


One of my shorts that has had one sale in all of 2013 suddenly has 4 sales in May. 
I didn't have any sales on Kobo at all this month, but over the weekend 2 sales appeared. 
My action/revenge series of shorts is selling better than ever.
Blood Cell, my first novel, is selling more in May than the 4 months prior.
And in terms of pure economics, I have more sales in "prior 6 weeks" total than I made in my first *year* of publishing.

All I can say to everyone who might read this post is: Keep Writing. One title sells the next and the next. I'm starting to think sales could get much better for me, and soon, as long as I keep working.


----------



## Guest

Made my first very own cover.


----------



## Kathelm

Thanks in part to a new release, May 2013 just turned into my best sales month so far.


----------



## jdrew

Second month in a row that I'm getting a check (well e-deposit).  Not big news but certainly better than not collecting anything.  Now to see if I can make it three.


----------



## Thomas Watson

This brought a smile to my face.

http://kltoth.wordpress.com/2013/06/01/written-in-the-stars-an-interview-with-thomas-watson/


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I'm celebrating yesterday because:
Nothing got broken, I got no bad news, My client finally paid me after three months, and the best part of all...

I got to do some writing sprints with Sarra Cannon!


----------



## R. M. Reed

I'm getting my first payment from Amazon.de this month. Just a little over $10, but it's my first from a store other than US or UK.


----------



## Hans Cummings

Since releasing my latest novel 10 days ago, I've sold 18 books across all titles and formats. Up from NONE this month. 

18 sales isn't enough to pay bills, but it's the most sales I've had in a single month since I started on this odyssey back in October of 2011.


----------



## Quiss

The WIP is out with the Betas and initial feedback seems to be thumbs-up!
This is always nail-biting time for me!

EDIT:  First verdict: "In some ways, this may be my favorite!"


----------



## Miriam Minger

I'm celebrating *3* years of successful indie publishing!  


Miriam Minger


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

So happy I published on ARe, already sold 5 copies in just 2 days. This is even making me more excited than the original release on Amazon a few weeks ago :O


----------



## KellyHarper

I've been in celebration mode for 24 hours now! One of my readers is friends with a big romance blogger and somehow convinced her to mention my books on her blog. I've been slack-jawed ever since.

This morning when I woke up:










Movers & shakers...


----------



## jdrew

HansCummings said:


> Since releasing my latest novel 10 days ago, I've sold 18 books across all titles and formats. Up from NONE this month.
> 
> 18 sales isn't enough to pay bills, but it's the most sales I've had in a single month since I started on this odyssey back in October of 2011.


Certainly worth celebrating. Good going. Here's hoping they go up from here.


----------



## Gennita Low

I just hit PUBLISHED for my first ever m/m romance. I'm extremely nervous, like stomach-churning nervous, about what my readers will say, but at the same time, very happy about my story . I can write m/m romance! At least, I think so //eeeek.

I'm celebrating anyway. Big hamburger with everything on it for lunch, yo!


----------



## KellyHarper

Gennita Low said:


> I just hit PUBLISHED for my first ever m/m romance. I'm extremely nervous, like stomach-churning nervous, about what my readers will say, but at the same time, very happy about my story . I can write m/m romance! At least, I think so //eeeek.
> 
> I'm celebrating anyway. Big hamburger with everything on it for lunch, yo!


Congrats!!

I need to think of some kind of reward system for myself that I won't cheat on!

Hm....


----------



## KellyHarper

Ohhhhh....

RBY just dropped below 300 for the first time!










Yeah... probably not getting much done today.... again....


----------



## Joe_Nobody

KellyHarper said:


> Ohhhhh....
> 
> RBY just dropped below 300 for the first time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... probably not getting much done today.... again....


Dang that nasty bell curve. Mother, where's ma gun?


----------



## KellyHarper

Joe_Nobody said:


> Dang that nasty bell curve. Mother, where's ma gun?


For some reason, this reminded me of Mr. & Mrs. Smith.

"I like where your head's at."


----------



## The 13th Doctor

I'm celebrating...

a) Finally finishing the first draft of a paranormal romance that I'll be publishing under a pen name. Comes in at around 33.2K words but will add to it in the rewrites.

b) Peter Capaldi - brilliant actor - has been revealed as the 12th Doctor!

(not sure which one to celebrate this most, to be honest   )


----------



## Gennita Low

I'm DOUBLE celebrating  ! I just sold my first m/m romance novella ebook ever! Yeeha. I hadn't even told anyone it was available yet because I was at work. I don't think I've been this excited about a first sale in such a long time, LOL.

So, I'll have another big meal tonight, with a dessert! Mmm...coconut cake with icecream. And one drink! Yeah. Hey, I deserve this! I stayed up all night to format after shoveling gravel off a tar & gravel roof all day so I could get the book out!


----------



## jdrew

Nothing so exciting here. Collected a check, er, direct deposit, for the third month in a row.  Not big money but again better than a zero and for me making it three months in a row is a good thing.  I can't really say the drinks are on me but I will have one myself.


----------



## William Meikle

A new short interview with me today, in which I get slightly metaphysical

http://the-thursday-interview.blogspot.ie/2013/08/today-id-like-welcome-william-meikle.html


----------



## AriadneW

I hit the All Romance bestseller list for the first time and also the highest paid ranking on Amazon I've had with the same book (2583).


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Congratz Ryan and Aria!

I'm just really happy that this last release is finished on the date I wanted it to, and that everything seems to go according to plan. Book is up on Smashwords and ARE and kobo and Amazon are also uploading.
So for me it's time for bed. Tomorrow I need to finish decorating 2 cakes, upload to D2D and edit my sales page, on top of that I also have a birthday party to attend...

I'm already tired 

Also, I've had a steady 1 to 2 sales on ARE ever since I uploaded the first book on august 1, that is more money that I made in a week than anywhere else in the past.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I'm celebrating that I made it through my first book release!!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Congratz Bella! I saw everything on FB, seemed like you had a lot of fun!

My happiness is that my new book already has a sale on amazon even though I got the "your book is available now" email not even an hour ago. Plus 2 sales overnight at ARE.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> Congratz Bella! I saw everything on FB, seemed like you had a lot of fun!
> 
> My happiness is that my new book already has a sale on amazon even though I got the "your book is available now" email not even an hour ago. Plus 2 sales overnight at ARE.


Kia - Congrats to you too! it's so exciting but emotionally exhausting to say the least! I had a really great team of folks helping me with my launch and I can't complain about sales. I of course worry that that there is something wrong with my cover/blurb/prologue but I really need to stop sweating the small stuff here and focus on the launch and the next book!!


----------



## Pamela

I love reading this thread. Congratulations to all. When you go back and look at our well known friends here and see their progress it's truly awesome.

My celebration today. Deadly Fun is a Bargain Book on our favorite blog - KBoards!

​


----------



## Miriam Minger

So happy to celebrate Thanksgiving with family and my folks who are married 60 years in December!

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving!


Miriam Minger


----------



## KeithAllen

I found out over lunch that I am getting promoted at my day job. I'm excited and happy for the recognition of course, but that is just that much more income I'm going to have to replace to go full time writer. 


Happy Thanksgiving fellow people who celebrate that tomorrow.


----------



## jdrew

Certainly lots to be thankful for, family, friends, being healthy and more relevant to this thread, I finally sold a book in the UK.
Congratulations to all the rest of you.


----------



## Susanne O

I published my 12th novel (Hot Gossip) yesterday and already have a few great reviews and some good sales. 

So, yes, I'm celebrating! Cheers!


----------



## Routhwick

My first KDP cheque arrived today. Thanks mainly to my _Gadsby_ re-issue. Yessiree-Christmas sure came early!


----------



## Thomas Watson

The third book in my sci-fi series is out for Kindle now, which certainly has _me_ pleased! I'll celebrate by starting the fourth volume.


----------



## KaraKing

I'm weeks away from publishing my second book!!!!!!!! Woo-Hoooooo!!!!! What a relief I will feel when I get to hit publish...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I got a bunch of sales today and my latest release got a five star review.


----------



## Thomas Watson

First review for my latest release is a good one!

http://www.amazon.com/review/R2G68GMFRW1CGK/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00GVLLEMK&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=133140011&store=digital-text


----------



## jdrew

Hi all,
I was looking at my December sales and found that I've made sales in Australia, Canada and the UK.  First non-US sales ever.  For me, that's reason to celebrate, not with expensive champagne but maybe a glass of not-so-expensive wine.  Happy New Year to all.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Very excited! TWIN PASSIONS is #1 for paid sales at Amazon in Viking romance, #3 in Medieval Romance! Don't forget to snap up your 99 cent copy!



Miriam Minger


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Painfully close to finishing Book Two in the "Psi Squad" series. Am more than ready to get this book up for purchase!


----------



## Eric Mazzoni

I bought the domain ericmazzoni.com. It is of course empty for the time being. I won't do much with it until I near my launch date, maybe sometime in April if I finish the book before March.


----------



## jdrew

I finished December with my best sales month yet.  Not nearly what some of you do but a step in the right direction for me.


----------



## R. K. Clark

Sold two paperbacks and four Kindle versions of my first novel!  One of them overseas, making me technically an Internationally Known Author.


----------



## 60865

Welcome to international stardom.


----------



## Dave Renol

This year has started off great for me. I just hit the 500 books sold milestone.


----------



## Scarlett_R

I just booked my 200th client!


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

Today is my 33rd birthday. Today was the release of my beloved book, Crystal Shade's hardcover edition. Today I was able to make one of the strongest workout, Focus T25 without stopping for a moment. Today our's dog leg surgery went without a problem (She is now sleeping.  ). And finally, I spent today in peace. Oh, and I also was able to get a missing Grace Kelly card into my collectible trade card collection, special thanks to EBay. So my 33rd year has started great!


----------



## Quiss

My 100th review for Only Human and it was a five-star!  

(And a belated Happy Birthday to Istvan)


----------



## R. K. Clark

Sold me another one!


----------



## R. K. Clark

Sold one in Germany!  I'm now International!


----------



## RichardWolanski

I just discovered my Kurt Vonnegut parody of Breakfast of Champions, Kill Gore, is #3 in Kindle Worlds Horror. It was nice to see that after having a lot of self-doubt today.


----------



## jdrew

Congratulations to all those who have posted here. Some good things going on.
For me, I co-authored and got published a children's book, _*Girls Gone Great*_, for and about girls ages 3 to 10. And already we've had sales before any marketing. Reason enough for me to celebrate.


----------



## Guest

The Nameless Dwarf reached number 37 in the Kindle store earlier this month, as well as number 1 in Epic Fantasy and Sword and Sorcery. This was the result of a Kindle Daily Deal. 3000 sales in a day certainly helps with the bills (and wine).


----------



## Miriam Minger

So excited to announce that my Irish medieval romance WILD ANGEL is now available as an audiobook at Amazon! And the sequel, WILD ROSES, will be released in May!



Happy listening!

Miriam Minger


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I'm thrilled that the first review for my Young Adult novel, *Shade*, is from UK Reviewer and Amazon Author Rachel Dove...and it was a great review...and it was accompanied by 5 stars!


----------



## Nymirra

I'm still small fry, so here's mine:

I have sold at least one copy a day since the 25th of March. (Jinx)

For the first month ever, I've passed 100 sales. And there's still almost half the month left!

Since the start of March, I have successfully released a short story a week, and I now consistently have a back log of 4 ready for release.

Phew. Actually makes me feel good to look at thing that way.


----------



## Charnell

I had a high sale day of 11 two days ago. 6 Yesterday and 3 today. Time to put out another combo of shorts.


----------



## Stefan Magi Fionn

I always had the problem of never finishing something that I started, now that I have published a finished book I am much more confident. This has been a turning point in my life and a huge confidence booster. I am about 10k words into my next book right now and I feel great!


----------



## jdrew

Attended a local authors event and sold more books in one night than I had that week.  Not big numbers but it was fun to actually meet the people who were buying the book and autograph them.


----------



## Jill James

Celebrating that my 2nd audiobook is now live and already sold 2 copies!!


----------



## Marilyn Peake

I actually got all teary-eyed reading a beautifully written 5-star review by Lucinda Fountain for my YA novel, *Shade*:
https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/922731017?book_show_action=false&page=1
It meant so much to me that this reviewer really understood what I was trying to do in *Shade*...and she liked it.


----------



## AngryGames

Downloaded a book I'd just published, like I always do, and within ten minutes, I was horrified. Within thirty, I ran to the computer, unpublished it, and then checked the dashboard. Someone had already bought a copy (who does that? Book hadn't even been live for half an hour...). 

So... yay for uploading a previous version that wasn't the final, edited story. 

Now I'm going to go celebrate by sleeping so I can tear a muscle trying to force a rototiller through the volcanic basalt of Idaho (there is no dirt here, you have to scrape/smash/beat rocks until enough dust accumulates to plant something).


----------



## SunshineOnMe

This is a lovely thread. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## deanfromaustralia

I just got featured in my local paper. The article talks about my dual career as a writer and ICU Nurse. I also got to hint at my new project.


----------



## starkllr

I went from despair to joy over the course of 24 hours with my books (there's a thread).  Suffice to say, I went permafree on Monday, and I've had almost 3,500 downloads and got up to #69 in the Free Store since then.  I can't even wrap my brain around it.


----------



## bobbic

I'll have a margarita! Two of my books and one short story are on the top 100 list at Amazon. (Wish that translated into sales.) But still, I'll take it. AND one of my stories was accepted for a "cozy noir" anthology to come out this fall. AND another of my stories is being edited now by a large horror publisher, which is good news because I figure they wouldn't do that if they didn't really like the story. 

Congratulations on all the successes here, everyone!


----------



## Quiss

New book released today! Weeeeeee. Let the nail-biting commence!
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MP1IFEU


----------



## jdrew

Congratulations to all of those who have posted here and especially to a few of you whom I recognize either as familiar faces here on KB or because I recognize your book covers from other places.
No celebration on my part - still trying to get my next novel done and published.  Seems to always be one more thing that is holding things up.  Still, reading the posts helps.


----------



## bobbic

Great review of my new mystery novella, by a librarian! AND publication of a new short fantasy/crime story.

http://kingsriverlife.com/08/16/dye-dyeing-dead-by-bobbi-a-chukran

http://kingsriverlife.com/08/16/winged-crusader-fantasy-short-story/


----------



## Sapphire

I'm celebrating my husband bugging me. Let me explain in case that sound strange to you. He's bugging me to keep writing and get this book finished. I need that extra push some days. It's also concrete evidence of his interest. Why more interest now? He's already hooked on the story line for my next book project and wants to see it published.


----------



## Scila

I published my first book last week. It's a zombie novel and it sold 21 copies so far, and not all from friends and family! Someone in Australia bought it too! So cool 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MKE5WI4









(and hi, first post here, although I've been lurking for a while now!)


----------



## Hermit Crab

Finally got my first review!! Four stars, and I'm beyond thrilled - I've been publishing short erotica under two different pen names since the end of January, and sales have been modest though I still get excited about each and every one - but no reviews till today. I swear I got heart palpitations when I saw those stars!


----------



## amyates

Cheers to everyone! I'm just enjoying everyone else's successes. Love it!


----------



## Anne Berkeley

I hit almost two hundred sales now in about three weeks. This is the most I've sold since starting two years ago. I've gotten 8 reviews on Amazon so far, all five stars, and 21 ratings on Goodreads, at a 4.5 average.   I'm feeling a little euphoric right now.


----------



## derekailes2014

I released my first ebook only collection on every digital format possible through smashwords, google books and of course kindle.  Up until now, I only did my books through createspace and amazon.


----------



## Pamela

I'm celebrating!!!

Just got my *100th review* for Deadly Memories.



5.0 out of 5 stars Five Stars
INTENSE
Published 17 minutes ago by Doug


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Finally managed to outline a book I've been contemplating for six months -- a comedy/mystery. Also, halfway through the third book in The Psi Squad series.


----------



## AA.A

My new release The Gardener of Baghdad passed 60 Sales (Hoping for more tonight!!!)
My CT Scan following my Tumor removal Turned Clean!!!!!!


----------

